# [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?



## luis86dr (Dec 15, 2010)

Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.

Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!

My very first phone was a motorola n95, then went to a nokia. Can't remember the name (old cheap phone). 

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## hansalvato (Dec 15, 2010)

MOTO RAZR still beats my G2


----------



## Sleef (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's see...

I had a damn beeper for a while.  They always say it's drug dealers that have 'em but it works both ways.  ;^)

My first cellular phone was a Nokia with a pea soup colored screen.

A Sony Ericcson phone that was tiny with a color screen and a camera.

My aesthetic favorite, a pink Motorola Razr with flowers etched into it.  I got a ton of crap for it, which I always thought was funny.  "My phone is totally an expression of my masculinity, bra!"

Had a Blackberry for a month which got me my first taste of push emails.  Then...

G1, baby!  Mind blowing!  Totally bricked it!  Within an hour, I went to the store to try again with...

MyTouch 3G Slide.  Enough like my G1 to keep me happy and my first battle with Sense UI.  (Gross.)

HD2.  Easy to run many different builds on but screen freezes and data drops made it a pain.  (No, I never really used WinMo.  Tried it.  Hated it.)

G2.  Back to basics.  Love it.


----------



## luis86dr (Dec 15, 2010)

Rofl pink razr. Classic. 

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## gbarayah (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone came back in 2003 with the Motorola T720... 

Flip phone and a color screen?!?


----------



## AllWin (Dec 15, 2010)

Philips Diga


----------



## blackknightavalon (Dec 15, 2010)

Kyocera 2135


----------



## eyoung1978 (Dec 15, 2010)

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## ddotpatel (Dec 15, 2010)

Baby Ericsson Flip (GF768) in about '98 I think. One line display!

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## eyoung1978 (Dec 15, 2010)

Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had. 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## smjfosho (Dec 15, 2010)

Motor razr 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## luis86dr (Dec 15, 2010)

To think how cell phones evolved. I can imagine in another 10 years what we will have at the palm of our hands. Anyone remember those huge saved by the bell phones? Lmao

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## jcX4ever (Dec 15, 2010)

Can you guess my first cellphone?


----------



## shady503403 (Dec 15, 2010)

Let's see.. had a old school nokia with the cool faceplates.. loved that back in the day. Really durable phone for sure, moved to the tiny samsung camera flip phone with lil antennea.. then to a samsung t809 I think it was, was a slider with camera that swiveled.. loved this phone to death.. had it till battery gave out, moved to nokia music express slider.. pos screen cracked in a week, so that sucked.. got a samsung blast after that.. pos. Then bb pearl.. pos. Then got a tmobile shadow, loved that phone. Still do, let my friend use that bad boy. Then got a mytouch3g. The first version.. got a taste of android and have been hooked since, then got a cliq for a tiny bit. Now I'm on my G2...  best phone ever for my needs as a 21yr old.. plus.. first nokia I had when I was in 4th grade..

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## ratchetrizzo (Dec 15, 2010)

Motorola microtac ultra lite and my sister had a motorola dpc-550 circa 1993/94
(first pic is the ultra lite, except mine was light gray with green digits cause it was on bell atlantic, the second pic is the dpc-550, which was also light gray with green digits cause it was BAM)

I still have a microtac ELITE and a second gen startac (green lcd display and contacts for a fat piggy back battery) in my desk drawer of old **** at work.  See the third attached pic for actual proof that I still have them, took that a couple weeks ago to mess with my boss.


Sent from two solo cups and a really long string connected to the innerwebs


----------



## Wunako (Dec 15, 2010)

First phone was a nokia, don't remember the name but you could change the back and stuff than I had a motorola RIZR I think its called it was the slide one, then got a behold which was alright, lost it got a behold II (first android phone), and now I'm happy with my G2

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## ostinq (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..


----------



## ibemad1 (Dec 15, 2010)

The G2. Just turned 15 ^_^

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 running Cyanogenmod.


----------



## nikon1b4 (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone was the HTC SHADOW w/ WM. Love it 

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## luis86dr (Dec 15, 2010)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse



Rofl that thing looks like a house phone

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## Javi97100 (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone was Sony Walkman 580i 

Sent from my Liberty using XDA App


----------



## swags (Dec 15, 2010)

I think the first phone I ever bought was a Qualcomm QCP-2700:


----------



## Buck Shot (Dec 15, 2010)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse



lol hell ya! Had it on Cingular then...lol the snake game was the best!


----------



## drwx (Dec 15, 2010)

I had one of those on bellsouth mobility... I had something like 200 minutes for 15 or 20 bucks a month.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## JanetPanic (Dec 15, 2010)

A motorola startac.  Before that I had a pager with a keyboard and a couple lines of text that could send and receive messages.  I don't remember the manufacturer or model though.  Things have progressed a lot in the intervening 15 years but most modern cell phones are bigger than that startac.


----------



## burnticarus (Dec 15, 2010)

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## burnticarus (Dec 15, 2010)

Think it was a nokia 5100

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## miked79928 (Dec 15, 2010)

Ok, here it goes:

Qualcomm QCP-2700
Phillips Azalis 238
Nokia 6110
Motorola Bar Phone (Unknown model)
Samsung R225M
Samsung e105
Samsung e315
Samsung T809
T-Mobile Shadow
HTC Touck Pro 2
G2


----------



## johnny13oi (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokia 3390 with the interchangeable faceplates and back cover. Those were the thing back then.

I also had one of those Motorola T720 back in the day. I think it had a relatively big color screen. It was pretty nice.


----------



## rex450se (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't remember the model but I know it came in a bag.


----------



## luis86dr (Dec 15, 2010)

Damn that thing is ancient lol

 [G2/HTC Vision]


----------



## xalucardx (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone was a Nokia 5120

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## HAK Devil (Dec 15, 2010)

Don't remember the model number but it is the one on the top left of this photo


----------



## imblacklife (Dec 15, 2010)

My first ever phone was a nokia phone. Dont remember the model number but it was a black and white screen lol. My first smart phone was the T-mobile Wing. Ancient technology now.


----------



## Robi-K (Dec 15, 2010)

So here is my list:
Nokia 3410
Nokia 8210
Nokia 7650
Nokia 6630
Nokia 3250
Nokia N73
Nokia N95
Nokia E71 - best nokia I've ever had.
Blackberry 8900 Curve & 9000 Bold
HTC Touch Cruise
Nokia 5800
G1
Now I'm happy with my Galaxy S.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## sino8r (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokia 3000-something... it was a nice sturdy brick and it had battery life lasted several days unlike my G2, lol! Wow, phones were really just phones back then. Very uncool...

Wait... the first one was a qualcomm brick and second one was a nokia. Who cared back then, they were all bricks or bags. Until the first motorola flip phone, things started to get stylish, lol!


----------



## sino8r (Dec 15, 2010)

rex450se said:


> I don't remember the model but I know it came in a bag.

Click to collapse



Hahahha! I remember those! Good ole TDMA, lol! Or was it AMPS? Maybe both...


----------



## ddotpatel (Dec 15, 2010)

ibemad1 said:


> The G2. Just turned 15 ^_^

Click to collapse



Aaaah, bless his/her little cotton socks. But who needs a G2 for a 1st phone?... Lucky bugger!



rex450se said:


> I don't remember the model but I know it came in a bag.

Click to collapse



Now that's old skool,...


----------



## sportfan247365 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Motorola Razor was my 1st and it lasted me all the way to the iphone 2g. Now I got this beautiful G2 and I couldn't be any happier.

(G2/virtuous-vision-v0.7.4) ;-p

Sent from my G2 HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## johnny13oi (Dec 15, 2010)

HAK Devil said:


> Don't remember the model number but it is the one on the top left of this photo

Click to collapse



Looks like a Motorola T720 to me. Had one of those back in the day.


----------



## gulumu (Dec 15, 2010)

motorola L2000


----------



## AnyDone (Dec 15, 2010)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse




Had one of those back in the days. Though had 6150 before it  After those had various 3210, 3310 and those models... Lol they were high tech at the time. Though I didn't care for phones for a long time. My G1 was first I actually bought from a shop. (others were from family / friends or used online)


----------



## lmlloyd (Dec 15, 2010)

I got a Motorola DynaTac in 1991, and had to put up with several years of people asking me why you would ever want a phone that you carried around with you?


----------



## willham (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't miss this phone! hahaha. So far I'm the only one with a mitsubishi phone! I had it on voicestream before they became tmobile.






Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## mrbkkt1 (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokia 100. Circa 1995


----------



## xzxxzx (Dec 15, 2010)

Motorola V300

I honestly loved that phone.


----------



## steviewevie (Dec 15, 2010)

I started with mobile phones from my work. This is the first one that I used to borrow, the good old NEC P3. I remember how it seemed really high-tech and stylish at the time ! 






Optional screw-in aerial to enhance reception :


----------



## meltedmoops999 (Dec 15, 2010)

Samsung SGH-e105 (The version with the camera though)

Samsung Trace

Sidekick 2

T-Mobile G1

T-Mobile G2 (I dont think i need a link to this one) 

Probably forgetting several phones but thats the basic evolution of my phone to the present time. Its unbelievable how technology changed especially with you former nokia brick owners.


----------



## tmoreno2425 (Dec 15, 2010)

PrimeCo can't remember model but it looked like it had a wood dashboard.

Nokia- what ever was free

Palm treo 650

Unknown model

T-Mobile G1

T-Mobile HD2

iPhone 3gs

T-Mobile G2

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Durkbeef (Dec 15, 2010)

Motorola C650


----------



## lightningtrip (Dec 15, 2010)

Lol...I had an old monster Motorola Star-Tac..it was at least 2" thick..

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithRVA (Dec 15, 2010)

First cell phone was a candy bar Motorola feature phone with a postage stamp sized monochrome screen. I dropped that phone in a crosswalk and it got ran over. The screen was cracked but it still worked fine. Good piece of hardware.

Motorola Q. I didn't like this phone. It ran Windows Mobile and looked like a Blackberry.

iPhone 3G, jailbroken running on T-Mobile. Liked it a lot but no 3G speed on TMO. The iOS looked/felt a little too simplified and cartoonish, but it worked ok. 

G1, great phone, still use it for kicks, it is the grandaddy.

MyTouch 3G, no likey, slow and hard to root. Also had problems with the sd card.

BlackBerry Bold 9700, great battery life, excellent external speaker. Terrible browser, screen a pathetic joke, keyboard is also ridiculously small even though wildly popular.

HD2, loved this phone, great hardware, easy to flash custom roms, even got Froyo running pretty smooth. But then realized I should just get an Android phone.

G2, current phone and absolutely awesome! Got my eye on the MyTouch 4G, should I trade my G2?

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## funkadesi (Dec 15, 2010)

My First phone WAS a smartphone, good Ole Symbian 

Nokia 6600 - This thing had everything that a modern smartphone has, except GPS. 

Bluetooth, GPRS Data, Web browsing, and all the dinky little apps I would find on getjar.com lol

And the battery lasted 5 DAYS!!!!


----------



## cparekh (Dec 15, 2010)

Radio Shack Transportable Cellular Telephone. 

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/pictures-story/166-29-retro-modern-radio-shack.html


----------



## burtcom (Dec 15, 2010)

Nokia 6070


----------



## jetset_ (Dec 15, 2010)

I don't remember the first phone I used, because I used to bum my mom's phone for free minutes before landlines became free forever, but the first phone that was officially mine was a nokia 6010! 

My family still uses that model, that's how good a phone it is - but that's it, just a phone.

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## ilikepu (Dec 15, 2010)

blackknightavalon said:


> Kyocera 2135

Click to collapse



+1

ahh the memories with that phone


----------



## ihateusernames (Dec 15, 2010)

rex450se said:


> I don't remember the model but I know it came in a bag.

Click to collapse



My first phone after my skytel pager was a bag similar to the one shown in the quote.  Had it in a Fiero and thought I was cooler than you.

From there, I was poor and went a few years befor getting some motorola phone that was about 2" thick and had a flap over the keyboard which classified it as a flip.  After that, there are far to many to think about.  Still have half of them in a drawer.  

The G1 was my longest runner though.  Picked it up when it came out.  Rooted with JF and never looked back.  Didn't switch again until the G2.  

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## Bigirish (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone, that I has to pay for, was my Sony Ericsson T68i.  First GSM color screen phone, what?! 

I had that, along with the SE bluetooth headset featured in Tomb Raider... The thing had a leather belt HOLSTER, for Pete's sake!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## t-mon (Dec 15, 2010)

Durkbeef said:


> Motorola C650

Click to collapse



me too 
it had a colour screen which was great back then 

followed by:
Samsung D900
Nokia E71
HTC Desire Z


----------



## microb0i (Dec 15, 2010)

First phone was a blue sony ericson that McDonalds sold. 

First smartphone was the hiptop. Sk1. First cloud based service and download market!

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using XDA App


----------



## DanWilson (Dec 15, 2010)

Motorola Crap.
Nokia Thing. (I was probably about 5. I don't remember the phones much)
Probably other stuff.
SE W300i
SE W810i
T-Mobile Pulse / Huawei U8220
HTC Desire Z

The Pulse is a remarkable phone, but since my dad got a Desire, it felt SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO slow. And it is.
Never went back to the SE even though I still have it.


----------



## joackie27 (Dec 15, 2010)

My first phone was the Nokia 7110. It was considered as the first mobile phone to have a WAP browser (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_7110).


----------



## Frag1le (Dec 15, 2010)

First one i've ever owned was the Panasonic G500


----------



## AZ2ENVY (Dec 16, 2010)

Nokia 5170 FKING POS lol ....


----------



## sino8r (Dec 16, 2010)

mrbkkt1 said:


> Nokia 100. Circa 1995

Click to collapse



Omg... I thought I had the 3000 model but it turns out to be this exact model, lol!
Thanks for the pic! Ah the memorys! That thing was heavy, brickish, and had awesome battery life. I had some kind of qualcomm after this or maybe before.... I cant really remember. They looked so similar...


----------



## ErOR22 (Dec 16, 2010)

I wish I can remember or find my first phone, It was pre 2000 and I was around 10 at the time. 

It was a Ericsson something, I remember there was a way to unlock the phone to a newer model by adding a new contant with a certain name. Was so cool back then lol.

First smart phone I900 Omnia which I still own but will probably upgrade to HD2 around new years.


----------



## scottmog (Dec 16, 2010)

Nokia 6800 -> random nokia flip phone -> att 8525 -> blackberry curve 8320 -> blackberry curve 8900 -> motorola cliq -> g2
Think thats the order... its been a little while. Maybe 4 years. Didnt have my first cell phone til i was 22 LOL.

Dont be jealous of my full keyboard back in the day!
Nokia 6800


----------



## saurabh88 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nokia 1108

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## highlandsun (Dec 16, 2010)

I think my first was a Motorola StarTac 7760, which I later upgraded to a StarTac 7868. After that I'm a lot less clear... I think I picked up a Motorola V60i to take to Europe, and somewhere along the line I got a Motorola Z6c and KRZR K1. Still have them all sitting around the house, they all still work.

I remember how annoying it was that all my stuff was on Verizon here and utterly useless when I traveled to Europe. The Z6c had GSM voice but no data service, otherwise I might have stuck with it longer. I finally gave up and switched to T-Mobile with the K1, and then the G1 when it came out. And still using the G1 now, waiting for another top of the line GSM Android phone with a 5 row keyboard...


----------



## sino8r (Dec 16, 2010)

highlandsun said:


> I think my first was a Motorola StarTac 7760, which I later upgraded to a StarTac 7868. After that I'm a lot less clear... I think I picked up a Motorola V60i to take to Europe, and somewhere along the line I got a Motorola Z6c and KRZR K1. Still have them all sitting around the house, they all still work.
> 
> I remember how annoying it was that all my stuff was on Verizon here and utterly useless when I traveled to Europe. The Z6c had GSM voice but no data service, otherwise I might have stuck with it longer. I finally gave up and switched to T-Mobile with the K1, and then the G1 when it came out. And still using the G1 now, waiting for another top of the line GSM Android phone with a 5 row keyboard...

Click to collapse



I remember I was so jealous of a friend who had the startac, lol! That's the same motorola that was also like the first flip phone ever, right?


----------



## yago2002 (Dec 16, 2010)

My first phone was a NEC G7 or G9 I can't remember now as this was back in 1996. Then a NEC S2000 and a wide series of different Nokia (last one was a N70), a couple of Blackberry, and a LG Viewty (marvellous camera) and now a Galaxy S. 
I guess this will be the first of a series of Android phones (awaiting to see how does Maemo works as I loved Nokia)


----------



## androidfish (Dec 16, 2010)

Mitsubishi Trium Mars (stolen)
Nokia 3310 (battery eventually died, preferred the trium)
Motorola V500 (unreliable, didn't always receive calls)
Samsung G600 (good phone, impossible to buy chargers for)
ZTE Blade - aka Orange San Francisco (first smartphone and a third/quarter of the price of other similarly specced devices).

As you can see, no brand loyalty whatsoever


----------



## afflikt3d (Dec 16, 2010)

Moto razr
Palm treo 650w
Samsung blackjack II
Htc touch diamond
Iphone 3g
Evo 4g

I love my evo to death, but I do miss my blackjack and its apparently limitless battery lol.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## highlandsun (Dec 16, 2010)

sino8r said:


> I remember I was so jealous of a friend who had the startac, lol! That's the same motorola that was also like the first flip phone ever, right?

Click to collapse



I seem to recall that it started the trend, yeah. I used the Star Trek communicator chirp as the ring tone for my V60i...


----------



## mrwadim (Dec 16, 2010)

It was Ericsson T200, but I broke it while playing hockey  Good phone... with better battery life than I9000


----------



## alphadeeto (Dec 17, 2010)

Siemens M35 (still usable in my home!) -> Philips (broken) -> N-GAGE (lost ) -> Nokia 3300 (Sold) -> BenQ EF51 (thrown away.. it was trash after all) -> MotoRAZR V3 (sold) -> O2 XDA IIs (sold) -> HTC Diamond (sold) -> HTC HD2 (now)

my XDA IIs is my first WM based phone and the reason I'm here in XDA-Dev.. it's a really good phone, unless for the thickness..


----------



## justsignbythex (Dec 17, 2010)

Ericsson T19
Nokia 8265
Motorola T720
Sony Ericsson W550
Palm Treo 650
T-Mobile Sidekick
Cingular 8525 - loved that thing
Blackberry Curve 8300
Blackberry Curve 8310
Motorola RAZR V3i
Nokia N95-3
Blackberry Bold 9000

Next week: Nexus S


----------



## peschi (Dec 20, 2010)

Hello,
the first I used was an analog C-Net cell phone, I think it was from Bosch.
My first mobile phone was a Nokia 8110 (The Matrix Phone).
WBR peschi


----------



## wiktoraz (Dec 20, 2010)

Siemens c55 

Teleported from my brain cells


----------



## Moosehunter (Dec 20, 2010)

The first phone I ever owned was the Samsung Captivate.


----------



## vreihen (Dec 21, 2010)

My first cell phone was made by GE back before half the members of this forum were born, and it was easily rooted by typing "923885" while holding the clear button down.  It was a full 3 watts, and permanently mounted in my car.

My first handheld was a Nokia PT128.....


----------



## lqaddict (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh the memories  my first cell phone was a Nokia 3210.
Playing Snake to no end


----------



## mr_ppp (Dec 21, 2010)

First phone for me was in the late 90s, when everyone was carrying around that damn Nokia 5110, I decided to buck the trend and buy a dinky Siemens C25. Just a shame the battery has died, i'm sure it would still work now!


----------



## sagarkv (Dec 21, 2010)

My first phone was Nokia 6670


----------



## onlavu (Feb 3, 2011)

I have had some heavy weight motorola which looked like a bricket with an antena


----------



## impaler4lyfe (Feb 3, 2011)

My first phone was a sweet phone. Yeahhh that was my phone.


----------



## sdtaddey (Feb 3, 2011)

My first phone was Motorola StarTaC

SENT FROM MY MILESTONE POWERED BY GINGERBREAD


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 3, 2011)

Motorola Slivr g6(?) I wanted the one higher that al)wed me to sync with itunes but sadly,  I couldn't. 

Still have the phone though. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## FLAC Vest (Feb 3, 2011)

Moosehunter said:


> The first phone I ever owned was the Samsung Captivate.

Click to collapse



Good choice; I have this now and it is my first smartphone; I love it. 

Captivate 2.2.1 Paragon


----------



## astar26 (Feb 3, 2011)

My first phone was the nokia 2630, currently I have the N85 (nokia too), but it's broken so I'm back to the lame 2630. Phones only for calls are the phones which will never break I think.

Currently searching for a good SnapDroid/WP7 device to buy.


----------



## natet1 (Feb 3, 2011)

My first cell was a samsung of some sort, on sprint "pcs", back in '97 or so. That phone was like a tank!  And it came with a desk charger, too


----------



## Faith140291 (Feb 3, 2011)

my first device was an alcatel one touch max very old


----------



## LordManhattan (Feb 4, 2011)

Panasonic GD450. Bought it 12 years ago when i was 12. Still got it, and it still works. Battery? Last for about 20-30 mins on a full charge.

Sent from the future.
__________________________

The quality of my life would be greatly reduced if I did not have nostrils.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 4, 2011)

*lol where to start...*

All tmobile hehe...

8th grade(middle school): old blue flip samsung - prepaid LOL

9th grade(high school): old red flip samsung - prepaid LOL

end of 9th grade(high school): silver blackberry curve 8320 - actual cell plan
 : ) my first smart phone and my first love, will be missed since im selling it : (
used it all the way till 11/24/10(2nd year in college...yes last thanksgiving time in USA) LOL!

continuing from 2nd year in college(currently): since I upgraded from bb to G2 : )
then last couple weeks been on a phone buying rampage and bought a N1 and HD2


----------



## Blåburk (Feb 4, 2011)

My first all own phone was the Motorola CD930, sometimes I wished I had bought the CD920(with a hatch over the keyboard), both had a design that resemble a soap.
Wanted to use it to tether a desktop for Internet access (at 9.6 kbs).
But couldn't get a serial cable from Motorola. So the CD930 was given to my mom and got myself an Ericsson R320

The CD930 worked as a clockwork for several years until the battery was completely worn down.

My first encounter (of the 3rd degree) with mobiles/cell phones was when dad bought an Ericsson T28.
The T28 is also my latest phone as I have started to collect nostalgic phones and the T28 is the first and so far the only one in the collection.


----------



## samizad (Feb 4, 2011)

1999 Siemens S25
2000 Siemens S35
2001 Nokia 7110
2002 Nokia 7650
2003 HTC Himalaya (O2 XDA II)
2004 HTC Alpine (O2 XDA IIi)
2005 Samsung D500 (should have never departed from HTC)
2005 HTC Magician (imate Jam)
2006 Samsung I300 (got suckered away from HTC again because this was the first phone with a hard disk!!!)
2006 HTC Artemis (O2 XDA Orbit)
2007 HTC Kaiser (O2 XDA Stellar. My first bash at running Android on WM device)
2008 HTC Diamond (O2 XDA Ignito)
2009 HTC Leo (HTC HD2)


----------



## Babydollll (Feb 4, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 8920.

I'm not sure where I sent this from.... or how I did it


----------



## nobreak1970 (Feb 4, 2011)

Back in the early 90's or maybe late 80's?  I cant' remember:


----------



## vbetts (Feb 4, 2011)

Blackberry Curve 8330. Not a bad phone, but not a multimedia phone.


----------



## CTR01 (Feb 4, 2011)

If ur talking to me it was the 8320 tmobile version and considering my previous phone it was a considerable improvement!

Sent from HTC ViSiOn/G2


----------



## mlinsley (Feb 4, 2011)

A motorola beeper


----------



## Buddha (Feb 4, 2011)

Nokia 3310!
I loved that phone!


----------



## dtopps (Feb 4, 2011)

My first was a Siemens. Can't remember the model obviously, though I know it had an outer antenna and a tiny two-line screen


----------



## Caboz28 (Feb 4, 2011)

My first was a Motorola MicroTAC.  Yep....I'm old!


----------



## MisterBadguy (Feb 5, 2011)

I believe it was a Nokia 6150. Can't remember exactly when I got it, around 2000, maybe? It had Snake on it, though, and that's what I was most concerned about at that age.


----------



## deliriousDroid (Feb 5, 2011)

My first phone, only a year ago, was the LG Rumor. My first smart phone, only half a year ago, was the LG Eve. Done with LG now, got me a RootedHTCDesireZ. Hellzyeah!

Sent from my SilverBullet "RootedHTCDesireZ"


----------



## jbimmer3 (Feb 5, 2011)

Old brick style nokia 5100 i think lol


----------



## perosredo (Feb 5, 2011)

One of those ugly motorola 2-way pagers...


----------



## arunachudh (Feb 8, 2011)

Nokia 1600!!!


----------



## german103 (Feb 8, 2011)

Sendo S330


----------



## nickel1109 (Feb 8, 2011)

Nokia 8210 in 2000. Then chanegd to LG, Siemens, Nokia 3230, O2 Atom, HTC TyTN II, Samsung i8000. Used HP and Dell PDA before Atom as well.


----------



## _Pablo_ (Feb 8, 2011)

propably it was Siemens e10


----------



## GnatGoSplat (Feb 8, 2011)

Tandy CT-1033 analog bag phone, though I didn't get the bag with it, I had it hard-wired in my car.  It was already pretty old when I had it in 1994.  I didn't have service on it, just had it for emergencies.

My first hand-held phone with active service was a Nokia 6160 TDMA phone on AT&T in 2000.  Then in 2001, I switched to a Nokia 8260 that I distinctly remember cost me $214.  Now they can be found for 99-cents on eBay!


----------



## ifox1987 (Feb 8, 2011)

Some cheap Nokia bar style phone, doubt i ever new the model number of the thing as I could have cared less back then.


----------



## Omnichron (Feb 8, 2011)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my first Motorola was a as big as a brick. I can't remember the model number though. Those things were built to survive nuke blasts! LOL


----------



## iamprobart (Feb 8, 2011)

First phone was nokia 5230 lol 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## alex2792 (Feb 8, 2011)

Iphone 3g

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Showtime_III (Feb 8, 2011)

Some nokia jump off


----------



## superliam (Feb 8, 2011)

lol Bosch Com 509    (see signature if your not sure)

o how far i have come


----------



## Showtime_III (Feb 9, 2011)

first smart phone was a sidekick


----------



## Shadodragon (Feb 9, 2011)

Think the first phone I attempted to own was a Sony CM-D500 or 600... not sure.  But long story short, I had to take the phone back and not actually have a cell phone for the next 3-ish years.

The phone that was truly my first to own and use was the Samsung SCH-3500.  Loved that phone.  

Foolishly upgraded from it to the Samsung SPH-A500.  Spent way too much money just because it had a damn color screen.  

From there went to the LG PM-325 for the bluetooth... which I never got to work properly.  So, again, pointless upgrade.

After the LG took a swim in my beer, picked up a Samsung MM-A900.  Good phone.  Only kicked myself for spending the money on it when I could have easily reactivated one of my older Samsungs and saved the cash.  (Wasn't exactly swimming in money at the time.)

A900 gave way to the iPhone 3G.  Quickly got out of AT&T and picked up the Sprint Hero.  Hero was great, but finally got upgraded to the Evo Shift.  I'm already looking for a replacement though.  Would prefer something thinner, and I don't need the keyboard.  Hoping for something good outta MWC.


----------



## nick1313 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Kyocera*

My first phone was the Kyocera 5135. What a POS.  Then I started my onslaught of smart phones.  Palm Treo's 600, 650, 750, then HTC world with the Mogul, then back to palm with the pre, and now back to the "promise" land with the HTC EVO. Bad Ass!


----------



## ROID R4GE (Feb 9, 2011)

I believe my first phone was the Motorola V120c  

I got the phone in 2002 when I first bought a cell phone.


----------



## aussiechris (Feb 11, 2011)

The best phone I ever owned was an old second hand Motorolla I got off ebay for £13 including postage. the phone itself was pretty rubbish features wise (so much so that i can't even remember the model), but it lasted forever and cost me almost nothing.

The best phone that I have owned feature wise has to be my SGS. Not great out of the box, but with a bit of tweaking and a custom rom, its a little ripper! Best part is the ease of development and modification. Loving it!


----------



## lov3boyz (Feb 11, 2011)

SE T630i was my 1st phone i owned


----------



## Robbsta (Feb 12, 2011)

LG vx3200, Verizon color flip phone with no external display lol.  My first smart phone was the ATT 8125, aka HTC Wizard.  I have been hooked ever since.


----------



## CGCR (Feb 12, 2011)

T-Mobile Sidekick 08


----------



## gurulan (Feb 12, 2011)

2 tin cans on a length of string

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## psikopathe (Feb 12, 2011)

Alcatel OT 511 !!!...


----------



## nc30012 (Feb 12, 2011)

RZR. Ug, terrible.


----------



## gejm (Feb 12, 2011)

First phone - Nokia 3210
First smartphone - Nokia 6610


----------



## gravyflux (Feb 12, 2011)

RAZR... it worked, but reception was miserable and I hated texting on the keypad.


----------



## rhapsodixx (Feb 12, 2011)

nokia 3310


----------



## xzpx (Feb 13, 2011)

aaah...

My first phone was the trium, I have no idea what model it was...

I remember how happy I was when my father first gave it to me! I was the first of my friends with a phone...


----------



## Segnale007 (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh my gosh I had hundreds of phones but how can you forget the first love??? It was back in 2001 and my first phone was a nice Ericsson A2618


----------



## HigherDefinition (Feb 13, 2011)

It was a good ol' Siemens A55
Had a better battery life than most of today's smartphones though


----------



## EzZn0 (Feb 13, 2011)

Nokia 3310


----------



## dorol (Feb 13, 2011)

*Nokia 1610*

Nokia 1610 ! Brute force !
OMG !


----------



## oka1 (Feb 13, 2011)

A Western Union 1983 Cellular phone made by the marine radio company Johnson

I used that  from 1983 when cell service first came out until 1989 then to a Then to a Motorola Brick  then the star-tac  then in 1996 a nokia

Coming up on 30 years of having a cell phone  .......hard to believe..........


----------



## aitorTheRed (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol my first phone was the Alcatel one touch easy 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## pik. (Feb 13, 2011)

3210 Nokia!!!!!!


----------



## p13m4n (Feb 14, 2011)

It was a Motorola V... something.


----------



## ericino (Feb 14, 2011)

Sagem MC 820 

Then:
Pocketline Swing 100 (don't know which brand this actually was)
Nokia 3410
Sony Ericsson k700i
HTC Artemis
HTC Touch Pro
HTC Touch Pro 2


----------



## freemanjj (Feb 14, 2011)

Touch Pro/ HTC


----------



## voyager_s (Feb 14, 2011)

Oh God...i remember this. No good...lol.

My first ever phone was the Bosch 509 i believe...it was big and bulky, it was orange (both the orange network and the colour orange), and it was see through. I really had no taste back then...but then again i was very young.

Oh well...the good old days heh! :-(

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Feb 14, 2011)

voyager_s said:


> Oh God...i remember this. No good...lol.
> My first ever phone was the Bosch 509 i believe...it was big and bulky, it was orange (both the orange network and the colour orange), and it was see through. I really had no taste back then...but then again i was very young.
> Oh well...the good old days heh! :-(

Click to collapse



What year was that?


----------



## andrix10 (Feb 14, 2011)

Motorola razr v3c

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## leblid (Feb 14, 2011)

My first phone was nokia 3330 then motorola v500 ...


----------



## TheHorrors (Feb 14, 2011)

My first phone is nokia 8210


----------



## Detektor909 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think mine was an old Alcatel, greyish thing with one line screen, orange backlight...
Damn thing was huge!


----------



## eik (Feb 14, 2011)

I think mine was an old Siemens. I am still proud never having broken the antenna!


----------



## majors (Feb 14, 2011)

Motorola i1000+, in the rare (aka executive) burgundy.

(then a Moto i355, followed by i335...and soon, a Defy)


----------



## badd1e (Feb 14, 2011)

lol! my first one was the moto W377, The old FLIPPP phone. 

Used to think that was so cool..


----------



## Btros (Feb 15, 2011)

My first phone was a DoCoMo flip phone in 2001 when I lived in Japan. That thing had internet, text messaging, email, etc. 10 years ago. I used to blow the minds of other foreigners who were there visiting.


----------



## Speed_419 (Feb 15, 2011)

My first phone was the Motorola Star-tac.  My first PDA was a Palm III with a monochromatic screen...  Wow, and I though I was cool back then..  Amazing how far things have come...


----------



## metlmangreg (Feb 15, 2011)

The first cell phone I had was a Motorola, either mounted in your car or carried in a bag, my carrier was Cellular One (remember them?), anyway now that you know about how old I am, hope this was amusing.  It was a long time ago and I liked it being mounted in the car because it got better signal than anything now. I resisted getting  a phone I had to carry everywhere as long as I could and finally got a Nokia.


----------



## verysick (Feb 15, 2011)

Prepaid nokia
Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## voyager_s (Feb 15, 2011)

galaxys said:


> What year was that?

Click to collapse



1996 or 97 i think...could have been 98 as well. Not really sure but it was a bit of a joke.

I remember going around with it all out proudly...lol. showing off and that.

How stupid heh!

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## galaxys (Feb 15, 2011)

voyager_s said:


> 1996 or 97 i think...could have been 98 as well. Not really sure but it was a bit of a joke.
> I remember going around with it all out proudly...lol. showing off and that.
> How stupid heh! Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App

Click to collapse



HaHa, those were the fun days! I enjoyed being the only one to have a cel in a busy establishment  especially putting it on the table in a restaurant


----------



## gracyj (Feb 15, 2011)

I had a nokia 6820 first and moved to Sony ericcson after that.


----------



## Jayedamina (Feb 15, 2011)

the Samsung A900 still going strong in the bottom of my sock drawer


----------



## Oligoy (Feb 15, 2011)

I think mine was a Nokia 3310


----------



## rgregg504 (Feb 15, 2011)

Haha after the beeper, motorola bag phone military style lol
(Pulls out bag drops it on the hood of car, unzips,pulls out handset, "Mediiiic"). Lol

Sent from my SPH-M900 using XDA App


----------



## ieilisuk (Feb 15, 2011)

I can't even remember the very first phone I had since I tried it for about a day. I remember it was a massive brick and was really heavy so I immediately went back to the phone shop and got a Philips Savvy. 
So I guess that was technically the first phone I had. 
 Those were the days... having to wait for a text message to scroll across the screen, then get distracted by something else, and then having to start the scrolling over again to get back to the bit you missed.


----------



## stukindaguy (Feb 15, 2011)

My very first phone was an Audiovox CDM-8400, maybe the 8450 (can't quite remember, pretty much the same phone anyway)...it always annoyed me that the Web button protruded from the phone so the internet would come on if you put it face down anywhere...had quite a large bill from internet "airtime", oh the days where the internet was charged by the minute lol...


----------



## bames (Feb 15, 2011)

my first phone
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_StarTAC


----------



## disclosure (Feb 15, 2011)

Nokia 6220.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## mthe0ry (Feb 15, 2011)

Had and still use an extremely oldschool Samsung flipphone

Everyone is jealous of my 96 hour battery life.

(do my devving on Nook Color)


----------



## paua__ (Feb 15, 2011)

Nokia 6150, and i still use it as an in-car phone 

Multiplayer snake through IR, oh yeah!


----------



## jsmith432 (Feb 15, 2011)

Motorola Startac 6880. Black and white. no features at all.


----------



## dark42 (Feb 15, 2011)

First to last:

Samsung SGH-X427: loved this dumbphone, should have kept it instead of getting the RAZR.
Motorola RAZR V3i (Cingular V3r): Kind of a piece of ****, but at least AT&T gave me an unlock code.
iPhone 3G: Good phone, best there was when it came out. Pissed that I couldn't unlock it with a code, like normal phones, instead relying on Dev-Team hacks.
Samsung Captivate: Good hardware, ****ty software, although thanks to the devs here I don't have to suffer too much.


----------



## AntoDef (Feb 15, 2011)

A Nokia 3210 for me! In 1997 I think...


----------



## mohammadsp (Feb 16, 2011)

W810


----------



## optima2004 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nokia 5110


----------



## vibranze (Feb 16, 2011)

Siemens S35 in 1997-1998 IIRC.


----------



## GhostZini (Feb 16, 2011)

nokia,  circa 1998. 

G2 with ExtraHotSauce v0.2!!


----------



## A2Aegis (Feb 17, 2011)

An LG VX8350 on Verizon. Got it in 2008.


----------



## Top Nurse (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't even remember who made my first cellular phone. What I really remember was the $1,000 a month I was spending in air time with L.A. Cellular. The phone I had was in the trunk and it had a modified regular touch tone handset to make calls. Was quite the cats meow in 1986.


----------



## phaun (Feb 17, 2011)

My first phone was a Trium Galaxy. It was shockingly bad. The battery was faulty from the start and became much worse after the first 2 months.

the only good thing was that I did not waste any money for that thing^^ 
It was a bingo prize.


----------



## DoeBoi (Feb 17, 2011)

Nokia 3310

Yes, im an old goat


----------



## Steviebabes (Feb 17, 2011)

Mine was a Motorola 8800 the brick, I've still got it in a box somewhere! 

Motorola 8800
Bit of a gap then I think..
Nokia 3310
Nokia 6210
Motorola Razor
HTC Touch
HTC Touch Pro
HTC Desire - Modaco r9

Is a comparison if PDAs as it mire useful?


----------



## Smack332 (Feb 17, 2011)

I can't even remember what kind of phone it was. Sprint something or other piece of crap clamshell phone, 10 years ago. Couldn't even send text messages


----------



## ahogden (Feb 17, 2011)

Motorolla MG14C11 I think was my first mobile... 
made a fantastic paper weight ;-)


----------



## L1thium (Feb 17, 2011)

motorola razor! 

haha, that thing was pretty decent back in the day, and it looked so futuristic.


----------



## rampop (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh mine was the Nokia 2126 - Tracfone of course. Oh how things have changed...


----------



## Lord Pennybags (Feb 17, 2011)

Motorola C332 was my first phone. I think I was like 16. lol


----------



## TANKtr0n (Feb 17, 2011)

A sprint Motorola thing... 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## thearif (Feb 17, 2011)

Nokia 3110. It was advertised as the most ergonomic phone. Tall, but thin. I loved it. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## iKitsunee (Feb 17, 2011)

First phone - Samsung Blackjack II
First Android phone - Samsung Nexus S


----------



## icecold23 (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a motorola brick phone, smaller than the Zack Morris phones, but not by much...and it had a extendable antenna.


----------



## mbbauk (Feb 18, 2011)

*lol brings back memories*

First ever fone was a sony ericsson T domething cant remember can describe it thoe it was huge black cover and had an antena which kept being lose and loses signal. yeh thats the one the one which you had to find a corner to get a good signal.


----------



## leyvatron (Feb 18, 2011)

I had an old school blue nokia phone.... back when Cingular was around.  It had snake and music composer.  I still have it, its old and stupid. ha.


----------



## Spirit38 (Feb 18, 2011)

Siemens ST55 stil working


----------



## oka1 (Feb 18, 2011)

a Western Union cell phone made by subsidiary E F Johnson   December 1983


----------



## njjfudge (Feb 18, 2011)

My first cell was the Nokia 638 on CellularOne.


----------



## Koori90 (Feb 19, 2011)

Nokia 7250i
HOrrible camera..

Sent from my wildfire


----------



## Superbovine (Feb 19, 2011)

One of the Nokias from around 94.  I think it was a 2010... can't remember.


----------



## tubbymac (Feb 19, 2011)

My first phone was the Motorola RAZR. I loved that phone back in the day. My first Android device was a Nook Color.


----------



## fadwind (Feb 19, 2011)

Nokia 8250


----------



## AndroidTipster (Feb 19, 2011)

I had the nokia 6230 with a 6230i cover from japan. One of my favorite phones.


----------



## th3boi (Feb 19, 2011)

My first was a nokia 3390 i even had a custom clear body with led lights inside.i actually still have that phone,and it works!

Sent from my iced Glacier using XDA App


----------



## bobo972 (Feb 19, 2011)

Motorola 7500..


----------



## mercianary (Feb 19, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia 5110, I was the only person to own one and never change the cover.

My favourite 2 phones were my Samsung a400 http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_a400-276.php

And my samsung p400 http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_p300-1351.php

These 2 phones were so rare I never seen another one, I still use the p300, it came with a leather case with an external battery in it so it lasts over a fortnight, great for when my desire runs flat...daily...that's what I call progress


Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## xmrtarox (Feb 19, 2011)

And LG chocolate


----------



## slph (Feb 19, 2011)

Samsung x450


----------



## iammodo (Feb 19, 2011)

Nokia
5110 
3310
3410
Erricson
t10I
Nokia
8210
7110
5100
3220
Motorola
L7 silver
Samsung
D900
Nokia
N93
N95
Apple
IPhone 2g 8gb
IPhone 2g 16gb
IPhone 3g 16gb
HTC
Hero
Dream
Samsung
I9000

That's from what I can remember off the top of my head. 

Sent from my GTI-9000 Using that XDA app thingy


----------



## iDroidFan (Feb 19, 2011)

Motorola Razr v3


----------



## Kikko2000 (Feb 21, 2011)

1994 Nokia 3110


----------



## returnVoid (Feb 21, 2011)

Nokia 2100


----------



## echelonMCRhartgrenade (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha back in '05 was my first phone. I had some type of SonyEricsson Cingular GoPhone. Lol!! They don't even have Cingular anymore.

Cingular -> AT&T Mobility


----------



## trick2 (Feb 21, 2011)

Motoroloa startac


----------



## ravoyd36 (Feb 21, 2011)

Samsung guru. Actually a model lower than the guru. The name I can't remember


----------



## martin.jeremic (Feb 21, 2011)

This one!

still works when connected to charger...


----------



## HYPER-X10 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ericsson GH337 some time around 95-96. I remember when I first saw it I couldn't believe it would work. So small!!!  

Remember the after market aerials with the led's in them?

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## biglacio (Feb 21, 2011)

A sony ericsson


----------



## imaninja23 (Feb 21, 2011)

old fashioned candybar nokia phone. went few a few flip phones ending at the Alias (which i loved) and now im onto my incredible. i love it


----------



## Marchief (Feb 21, 2011)

had some unbranded Vodafone brick at first then traded it in for the snazzy Sony Ericsson T90 I think it was


----------



## sinkster (Feb 21, 2011)

Had a knocked off StarTac for a couple of years, first contract was an orange nk402, which was basically a 5110, in a hideous canary yellow.


----------



## Shadow_2k (Feb 21, 2011)

My first mobile was a Motorola MP1-1D11. One of the few phones that take AA batteries, in case the batterie dies in the middle of nowhere. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Helleqn (Feb 21, 2011)

Mine was a startak from motorola


----------



## Kurupt562 (Feb 22, 2011)

ha i had a nokia phone which was a flip phone that had a button you press to pop it open it was my favorite phone


----------



## Bodisson (Feb 22, 2011)

Let me see... private phone went like this:






















Siemens C25 -> Nokia 3310 -> Siemens S55 -> Siemens S75 -> HTC Touch Cruise -> HTC Touch HD

Bussiness one... uh... I think I got first one right... and did not miss any... 
























Siemens ME45 -> Sony Ericsson T610 -> Sony Ericsson T630 -> Siemens S65 -> Nokia 6233 -> Blackberry 8100 Pearl -> Blackberry 9700 Bold 2

Somewhere around my flat I still keep Siemens S75, HTC Touch Cruise and this baby: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - Nokia 6310i

Ahahah... this is my Number Of The Beast post... #666


----------



## Albamatrix (Feb 22, 2011)

My fist Phone was an 

ALCATEL ONE TOUCH EASY ! LOVED IT LOVED IT REALLY


----------



## Jameswgm (Mar 1, 2011)

I had a Nokia 3210, it was awesome back in the day.


----------



## crabjoe (Mar 1, 2011)

It was back in 1987!!  Yes, I got my 1st car phone while in high school and it was some Audiovox phone on Bell Atlantic Mobile.  I loved that phone ... Then someone stole it out of my car in '93.   The dummy who stole it only stole the handset and the module that was mounted under the driver's seat.  I got the phone on sale for $700 back then.

BTW, I think it was around 1989 when I got my 1st portable cellphone. It was a Fujitsu Pocket Commander.  That phone kicked but too, but it had no reception when the antenna wasn't pulled up.  I think I paid $800 for it at the time.

Damn I'm old!


----------



## roblovesemily27 (Mar 1, 2011)

Nokia 3210 > Samsung D500 > Samsung D600 > Sony erricson k300i > Sony erricson k750i > Sony erricson w800i > Nokia 6300 classic > LG ks360 > Nokia x6 > blackberry 8250 > LG optimus gt540 > HTC desire HD 2... as you can see I have got through alot of phones in,my time :/ wow phone technology has advanced in extraordinary strides 

Sent from my GT540 using XDA App


----------



## stillmighty19 (Mar 1, 2011)

I remember having some cheap "kyocera" brand, which lasted almost 2 years!


----------



## tridge (Mar 1, 2011)

Motorola starTRAC


----------



## splashattack (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine was the Samsung Flipshot. Calendar was useless with the bugs but everything else was fine

Sent from my nonsensikal froyo using Tapatalk


----------



## njd (Mar 2, 2011)

Nokia 1611. Big, solid buttons, and incredible battery life (almost 2 weeks).


----------



## Tachi91 (Mar 2, 2011)

I cant remember the model.. 
It was a silver cingular candybar phone
That thing cost $60~80 i was in middle school (ithink)
I have a horrible memory


----------



## Zopaa (Mar 2, 2011)

Hmm. The first phone I remember having was a nice solid rotary dial phone.


----------



## Zopaa (Mar 2, 2011)

And as for cell phones, I recall having those bulky Motorola AMPS phones. One of the hottest features was the built in answering machines...


----------



## Regii (Mar 2, 2011)

I've had several phones with b/w displays before, though I didn't really "own" them but borrowed them from my parents.  The first one I really owned was a Nokia 6230


----------



## MinhKotex (Mar 3, 2011)

My first phone came back in 2005 with the Motorola V3!


----------



## BlackSHELF (Mar 3, 2011)

tridge said:


> Motorola starTRAC

Click to collapse



FTW  back when beepers was the hot thing I had StarTac at age 13.

Sent from my HTC Glacier


----------



## cam_hamlin (Mar 7, 2011)

A Nokia joint that I played snake on more than anything...haha

Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Issemann (Mar 7, 2011)

Motorola MicroTac


----------



## vBurak (Mar 7, 2011)

I had Sony Ericsson k750i. That was some years ago lol. But its still a nice phone!


----------



## sgtGarcia[PL] (Mar 7, 2011)

First one was Nokia 3210 - that was phone, I could defend myself with that  and of course make calls. Dropped it from 2m on the ground few times and this baby was still working, not like today phones.

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## voriand (Mar 7, 2011)

oh... my first was an ungly Siemens C30  lol


----------



## innate024 (Mar 7, 2011)

cam_hamlin said:


> A Nokia joint that I played snake on more than anything...haha
> 
> Sent from my HD2 using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



^^ I did the same thing on my first Nokia. Lol

Sent from my Incredible using XDA App


----------



## Tasandriel (Mar 7, 2011)

Trium something... I don't recall :/


----------



## sof2champ (Mar 7, 2011)

A nokia 3100 .

still good to play soccer with.


----------



## remuntada (Mar 8, 2011)

nokia 3310 

used to be very expensive


----------



## appmonk (Mar 8, 2011)

I am going to change the remit of the question slightly and say the first *Java* Phone I had was a Siemens SL45.

Such a nice phone. Although I seem to remember a maximum app size of 32K.
--
Simon Monk - memeapps.com


----------



## appmonk (Mar 8, 2011)

The first digital phone I had was a Motorola StartTak.

Man I had some fun flipping it open like the Star Trek communicator it aped.

Right up until the point when the hinge broke


----------



## joememe (Mar 8, 2011)

siemens 35i. and i still miss it.


----------



## benson666 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nokia 5110, 1999

Its only a bit more than 10 years ago, but if i compare it with resent models, it seems like ages ago


----------



## Misuka (Mar 9, 2011)

i got a nokia with black and green screen


----------



## tetrismonkey (Mar 9, 2011)

my 1st cell phone was in 1999 it was a Philips flip phone with one line of text can't remember the model number
after that i had the nokia the really small one that every loved in 2000 and i kept that for years after that i had the Motorola razor for a few years 
next i had the HTC vogue (2008) my 1st smart phone with windows mobile 6 which is when i got into flashing and running custom roms and found XDA. i turned that phone in to an Android phone because i hated WM6 thank you xda, and used it for over 2 years
now i have a samsung galaxy s with android 2.2


----------



## alex6999 (Mar 9, 2011)

My first phone was Motorola v120c
This phone fall to cap of orange juice and after cleaning works again.... except ringer.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## realtobaqo (Mar 10, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia by T-mobile

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## mikshepard (Mar 14, 2011)

A nokia 252 back in 1998, it has 6 ringtones, no games, and was an analog GSM network phone that actually worked in elevators!

-Mike


----------



## I Am Marino (Mar 14, 2011)

Some Virgin Mobile prepaid phone, then a RAZR, then a Blackberry Pearl, an Eris, now my Incredible.

Sent from my ADR6300 using......blah blah you get the idea.


----------



## s13_slider (Mar 14, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 3595.


----------



## vjovanovic1 (Mar 14, 2011)

The first mobile phone I ever used was an Ericsson EH 238, an NMT network machine back in 1995.
The first GSM phone I owned was a Siemens C10, somewhere back in 1998 I think.

Wow... I'm really old...


----------



## diN0pt (Mar 14, 2011)

Like almost 90% of Portuguese youngsters of my generation....first phone: Nokia 3310!!


----------



## djstr0be (Mar 15, 2011)

The first phone I ever owned was the Nokia 3330 back when T-Mobile was Voicestream. I used to think I was soooo cool because my phone had snap on covers and AIM built in,LOL..Then I hopped on the Nextel bandwagen..i90>i95>i730>i830>i860>i870>i930>i880 Then the terrible Motorola Renegade..I swear that thing only gave me like a half hour of battery life when fully charged..After that I jumped on the Android ship and never looked back!


----------



## JDM Civic EG8 (Mar 15, 2011)

My very first one was the same one as above the Nokia 3330 I was in 8th grade and thought it was the coolest thing lol 

Sent from my Xbox 360


----------



## Jonathon Grigg (Mar 15, 2011)

Samsung E250 bought back in early 2007 for A$200. Lasted me almost 3 years, although not without issues. Screen flickering started just after the 12 month warranty and the battery life was abysmal. 

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## zlive (Mar 15, 2011)

Nokia 3310..  year 1998

Sent from my X10a using XDA App


----------



## deadlineone (Mar 15, 2011)

Nokia 6820, i found this on dirty ground (2004)


----------



## Kanty_K (Mar 15, 2011)

My first phone is ***'s SCH 600，GSM only in 1999

Sent from my Milestone XT720 using XDA App


----------



## Caromsoft (Mar 15, 2011)

Motorola MicroTac. It was a hand me down from a friend who likes to upgrade to the latest greatest phones. After the MicroTac I got his StarTac!


----------



## Ben's (Mar 15, 2011)

Nokia 5110 on T-Mobile. I thought I was SO cool riding the bus back then with my neat flashing LED antenna and clear case with all the insanity that was LEDs. People knew I was talking on my ever so “ modded “ cell from a freakin mile away 

12 years ago...I thought something like my Droid X was just some make belief story " wouldn’t that be cool if a cell phone did this and that ". I can't wait for what will be of a " cell phone " in another 12 years from now.


----------



## jaykruer (Mar 15, 2011)

Some firefly pre-paid network bullcrap. I had it is kindergarten, since then trades have gotten me a lottttt of phones 

The Evolution:
Firefly bullcrap
Verizon LG VCast flip phone (still have it to this day )
Verizon LG Chocolate
Verzion LG Voyager (resistive touch poo poo)
iPhone 3G
Unlocked G1 on AT&T (had it for about a week then it broke and returned it to ebay seller lol)
Verizon Motorla Droid-****ing amazing. Died sadly :'(
iPhone 3GS
iPhone 4
Samsung Captivate x4 (pos, went through 4 freaking replacements, att account is still screwed up from that crap)
iPhone 4
Blackberry Torch (returned)
iPhone 4(same one as the one before)
LG Quantum
HTC Inspire 4G
Motorola Atrix 4G (returned)
HTC Desire Z (Bell)
coming soon: telstra htc desire
Looking for:telus i9000, nexus s nam(why on earth don't they make these already.
Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## ginuwinqbin (Mar 15, 2011)

Verizon LG Chocolate


----------



## sa seba (Mar 15, 2011)

Siemens C25, the smallest mobile phone at the time. That thing dropped onto concrete, swam and endured various other deadly adventures.
Then came the Siemens S25, S55, M65, back to S55 and then, after the S55's successful destruction by the means of a heavy laundry cycle (left it in my work pants....), I bought my current Nexus One.


----------



## ravindra1312 (Mar 16, 2011)

first phone was way back in 2000 -2001

it was sony (not sony ericsson) with jog dial on side dont remember the model!


----------



## ju1cy (Mar 16, 2011)

Nokia 5110  Right after 3110 
And the best of my first three is Nokia 8310  Still own one somewhere ))


----------



## arvan (Mar 16, 2011)

My first ever phone back in 2005 was a *Nokia 2600*.


Nice one, old, but a great phone if you want only a phone. + the nice game called "Bounce" 

My second phone was a *Nokia 6630*. One of the best. Love that phone.


And now I own a good-old and brilliant *HTC Hero *


----------



## bcegielski (Mar 16, 2011)

*First Phone Ever Owned*

My First Phone Was one of those old Motorola cell phones that had the mouth piece flip down when you wanted to make a call and weighed a ton lol.


----------



## zgod3189 (Mar 16, 2011)

*:/*

some ****ty nokia brick phone lol!


----------



## matt_pan (Mar 17, 2011)

An small Sony Ericsson with tiny screen and big antenna...

Then a Nokia 3330, followed by various others


----------



## KernelCrap (Mar 17, 2011)

Nokia 3210, im sure it still works.


----------



## vineet8137 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nokia 3200
 If i remember the model number correctly


----------



## loganpimpman42o (Mar 17, 2011)

Htc magic 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## lainzee (Mar 18, 2011)

Not my first, but the first I got to choose myself was a Nokia 3650.  Had a weird round keypad that was supposed to make texting easier or something.  

I think my first was a Nokia 8210.  Not positive on the model number, but it was a candy bar shaped Nokia with a black and white (well black and greenish) display.


----------



## pepsican (Mar 18, 2011)

*Siemens*

Mine was a Siemens phone. I am not even sure about the type anymore. I do know it was hot at the time as it was compact, featured a 4 colour screen and had something magical called WAP on it. That was in 1999....


----------



## DarkFlux (Mar 18, 2011)

ZTE Blade for me


----------



## Chxrlyglez (Mar 19, 2011)

My first phone (If I can remember good): Motorola Star-Tac
My best phone: Nokia 1200 (Little cheap brick)
My currently phone: LG GT540 (Cheap, but awesome)

Thanks


----------



## MaBlo (Mar 19, 2011)

My first was the Siemens C35 back on 99' maybe? After that I owned the Nokia 5110 and the 3310. I remember the 3310 being the coolest phone ever. The best phone I've ever had, compared to other phones at the same time, is definitely the Nokia N80. Unfortunately my girlfriend killed it in a washing machine.

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## aznprodgy (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my first cell phone when I was 15, Nokia 3390 http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=30
next was the Motorola C650, http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_c650-691.php
then came the Motorola RAZR V3, http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_razr_v3-853.php
next in line is the Nokia 5300, http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=1051
had the Sharp Sidekick 08, http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=1627
now I have the myTouch 4G/HTC Glacier, http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=2993


----------



## jmitr (Mar 20, 2011)

Flying as a medevac Pilot in 1995 I used a Motorola mc750.  Big brick that you had to carry an extra battery around for, and have a charger around always.  The thing could get a signal everywhere though!!

Second, when we went digital was a Motorola starTAC.  

Just don't ask me about my pagers!!!!!! Spent 1 hour of a road trip explaining those to my oldest son (13) recently!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveG12543 (Mar 20, 2011)

Siemens CF-62T

Motorola E815

Helio Heat

Helio Ocean

HTC Droid Incredible 

Sent from my Droid Incredible running Myn's Warm TwoPointTwo RLS5.3.


----------



## BenWadePL (Mar 20, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T65
Nokia 6310i
Nokia 5510
Nokia 3310
Sony ericsson K700i
Sony Ericsson P1i
(Few phones I've lost on my bike don't remember models)
Nokia N95 8GB
Nokia 6103
N95 8GB again
HD2(now)


----------



## AndroidTipster (Mar 20, 2011)

Nokia 6230. Best phone of is time.. Died from my ex via bath... currently using a Galaxy S rooted and lag fixed, blows the iphone 4 away!


----------



## saszseb (Mar 20, 2011)

Sony Ericsson.


----------



## Win_XP (Mar 20, 2011)

Motorola C330


----------



## muerteman (Mar 20, 2011)

Moto krzr...its still in my desk along with my glyde. 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch9294 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T230
It was only about 6 years ago but I'm surprised I can remember that.

It's strange that in my short lifetime (18 years) I can remember when there was 1 mobile phone in my family - the old brick.
Now there are 6 phones between 5 of us, and my life would practically fall apart if I was without one for a few weeks or a month


----------



## Nsandhu23 (Mar 21, 2011)

Samsung M520

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## colindodds (Mar 21, 2011)

I had motarola brick the original builders phone then digital had nokia oroang one of the first digital handsets ever.. god they were days sony mars bar clone any phone no pc needed and phillips bt bashers lol long time gone 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## mzebrowski13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hhhmmm.... Nokia 3510i


----------



## AntonJart (Mar 21, 2011)

Motorola talkabout<motorola c350<motorola c380<nokia 5310<myTouch 3G<hTC HD2 android    

Sent from my HTC Leo powered by HyperDroidGBX


----------



## fra1977 (Mar 21, 2011)

Motorola d460


----------



## Petrovski80 (Mar 21, 2011)

Philips Diga. Still have it somewhere. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## somewhatdog (Mar 22, 2011)

Motorola Flip like this






was my first personal phone - before that, for work I used to carry one of these every 3rd weekend tho






If you put it into your trouser pocket, pray your belt didn't snap.

I once loaned it to someone to make a call and remember being yelled at because their 30 second call had cost £15!!


----------



## jcruiser89 (Mar 24, 2011)

Sony Ericson T68


----------



## fllbrent (Mar 24, 2011)

My first mobile phone was a Motorola DynaTAC (aka "the brick").  I kept it until around '97 and caught a lot of grief.  But it was nice to enter a building and even most elevators and still be able to talk.


----------



## ekimaureza (Mar 24, 2011)

Nokia , i dont remeber what series it is


----------



## herrfisk (Mar 24, 2011)

Nokia 3310, the good old days =)


----------



## Black6spdZ (Mar 24, 2011)

Samsung SGH-600

only thing I used the Moto StarTACs for was "test" mode


----------



## ozten (Mar 24, 2011)

nokia 5110 what a brick


----------



## jjoh280844 (Mar 24, 2011)

A Nokia with that Nightvision color screen.

The Kyocera Cyclops from Virgin Mobile.

Samsung Tint from MetroPCS (Horrid battery life).

Currently I have a Droid Eris on MetroPCS ROM GSB 2.2.


----------



## williamsean (Mar 24, 2011)

The all mighty, undistroyeble: 

Nokia 3210 (with vibarate unit


----------



## jukethehitman (Mar 24, 2011)

My first ever phone was my brothers orange Savvy. infact i had to of them at one point  Looking back on it is quite funny. Midi's where the bomb back then


----------



## andys93 (Mar 24, 2011)

nokia 6610i )


----------



## watt9493 (Mar 24, 2011)

Nokia 1100. I miss that brick.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## zakoo2 (Mar 24, 2011)

siemens m35
siemens a50
nokia 3100/3120
siemens mct62
se w810
se k800
motorola defy 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## S101 (Mar 25, 2011)

My SE Xperia x10. Lol I wanted to get a phone for so long, but i knew there were cheaper and better alternatives to the iphone so I found this 

Sent from my X10i using XDA App


----------



## bigsupersquid (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone ever use a landline on a party line (multiple households phone's all ring at the same time but the ring pattern varies by which number was called) or am I just an old fogey?
My first cell was a motorola green-lcd blocky thing. very physically tough.


----------



## slash_5150 (Mar 25, 2011)

nokia 3610.


----------



## Kai7os (Mar 25, 2011)

My first phone was the Nokia 5110..
I loved that phone XD It got run over by a car lol...


----------



## smiff220 (Mar 25, 2011)

Motorola 8500X was my first one, that was back in 1988 or '89, somewhere around then. Now that was a phone, none of this new fangled stuff and nonsense.


----------



## Time4Android (Mar 25, 2011)

*I must be old coze*

My first phone is: Nokia 2160


----------



## NeatBee (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a Noka 3320 I think, then moved on to some ultra cool Nokia with crazy flashing rubber lights all the way along the side. Now on my beloved Hero


----------



## torikorocks (Mar 25, 2011)

My first phone was a blackberry storm. Now I have a Droid x and I'm never going back to blackberry.

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA Premium App


----------



## hpelgrum (Mar 25, 2011)

Philips Diga


----------



## alqali (Mar 26, 2011)

dammmnnnnn, Nokia 2110 with the needless antenna, and I had a see through cover on it 2  lame i know


----------



## app13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Samsung a707.

Loved that phone, still use it when I don't want to take my iPhone or (coming on tuesday!) Atrix. Thing is built like a tank.


----------



## NoDze (Mar 26, 2011)

I started with a Siemens c65  it was great xD read .wav files


----------



## Blackbolt.ad (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow super old lol lools like a brick lol my first was a motorola q 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## robohh (Mar 26, 2011)

*Motorola MicroTAC Lite*

Motorola MicroTAC Lite used back in 1994. Those were the days??  No WAY. Can't beat whats happening today.  I love it.


----------



## Sirklip (Mar 26, 2011)

Nokia 3200 here was way dependable


----------



## YamJoker (Mar 27, 2011)

My First phone was and lg vx8300 a year ish
from there I moved on to a palm treo 600 or 650 verizon allowed me to data block so I dont count this as my first smartphone (lasted about 2 weeks and I busted the screen)
Motorola v3c (I loved this phone...kinda was tough until I dropped it in a bucket of water still powered on but had no signal lol)
Lg VX 3200 my moms old phone
LG enV touch pretty good phone(I had a bike wreck that it survived fine then I killed headset jack only 1 channel worked. But before I could get insurance to replace it I got hit by a car on my bike destroyed the outer lcd but I could still text on the inside kept me busy while in the hospital (5 days neurotrama ICU) shoulda died 
LGVX5500 A true piece of crap
Motorola V750 Another Piece of crap
LG Chocolate 3 VX8360 Eh alright
Blackberry 8330 I really hated this phone freezing slow piece of junk bad browser UI loved push e-mail though
Motorola Droid Meh phone was just ok didn't like the slide keyboard or the well layout and design
Current HTC droid eris good phone fits my rather small hands fairly well is running GSB 2.2 atm and is why I am here right now, I wish it was faster had a better camera video batt life oh yeah and could play games without a slow framerate bigger screen would be nice overall best design ever poorish hardware Dammet nigel I want to have my cake and eat it too


----------



## CharlieDogist (Mar 27, 2011)

I can't even remember what phone I had first. I do remember the first one *I* ever bought. Sidekick ID


----------



## lowtech80 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nokia 6230
Nokia 6260
Motorola v60
Samsung something or other
Audiovox something or other
htc touch pro
Motorola droid
Samsung fascinate


----------



## Deniz.S (Mar 27, 2011)

nokia 3210


----------



## fly_guy (Mar 27, 2011)

I was a Nokia cant remember the model


----------



## cuebask (Mar 27, 2011)

Moto beeper! Then upgraded to giant bash phone for my car!

Sent from my DROIDX using XDA App


----------



## ushneb (Mar 27, 2011)

I've had a few pagers back in the days. But my first cell phone that was all mine was a Motorola Startac. I don't remember the exact model # but it was the coolest thing back then cause it was so small.


----------



## blackmamba0730 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lol idk if anyone remembers those silver flip phones on what used to be Cingular, with the little mirror in the middle? that's what I used to have haha

Sent from my fascinating Fascinate on SC 2.9.2


----------



## funkyblue04 (Mar 28, 2011)

I purchased a Nokia 5110 for $50AUD in 2001 from my Council on Christmas Day.


----------



## unique_ (Mar 28, 2011)

Panasonic G600


----------



## ratnakar_choudhary (Mar 29, 2011)

*Sony erricsson*

Sony Ericsson was my first phone


----------



## filmusikat (Mar 29, 2011)

Nokia zack morris style lol

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## zarnax (Mar 29, 2011)

My first phone was an old Ericsson flip down key cover style phone from 1997...CellOne....100 minutes a month....texting?  Hahahahah.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## n00bvn (Mar 29, 2011)

My first is Nokia N72.
Now I'm using HTC Diamond 2


----------



## wildjohn (Mar 29, 2011)

Erricsson GH 768 FTW!!!!


----------



## raveathon (Mar 29, 2011)

*Nokia 1100*

The Nokia 1100 ,The worlds best selling phone with 250 million sold, it totally rocked!!! I still have it as my backup


----------



## ga214 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nokia 5110!!


----------



## Victorino86 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nokia 3210


----------



## Xyercyn (Mar 29, 2011)

Don't remember the name but it was a Nokia and boy was it a brick. Haha.


----------



## BarackMitzvah (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol, I had the Moto RAZR MAXX, It was actually a great phone


----------



## MacaroryMax (Mar 29, 2011)

Smartphone: LG Incite


----------



## memnoc (Mar 30, 2011)

my first phone was an htc magic...now I'm owning an htc desire hd!! amazing!!


----------



## jpeishen (Mar 30, 2011)

My first phone is Ericsson's T68. Still misses it.


----------



## ill_dawg (Mar 30, 2011)

My first was a nokia 918 from CellOne. I remember it used to be free to call it from a payphone, and I had free nights and weekends! I also remember it only storing, like, 10 numbers, and the battery only lasting about 4 hours.


----------



## SpiderVenom (Mar 30, 2011)

Nokia 6190. Best... F-ing... Phone... Ever... When I think of the *Days* I spent playing snake on that phone. Every now and then I will see one of them in an electrical graveyard it still makes me smile.


----------



## memnoc (Mar 30, 2011)

SpiderVenom said:


> Nokia 6190. Best... F-ing... Phone... Ever... When I think of the *Days* I spent playing snake on that phone. Every now and then I will see one of them in an electrical graveyard it still makes me smile.

Click to collapse



mmm.. ever..I don't know...good phone..for sure


----------



## GoodFoot (Mar 30, 2011)

Motorola Startac, purchased in 2000 and still used for a valid line up until 2007 (yikes)! Gotta love that monochrome text screen.


----------



## duwei0997 (Mar 31, 2011)

err.
my first MP.. Motorola rokr E2.. 2006
from that time . 
i thought. linux is very interesting..
sorry for my english~~


----------



## Sboulema (Mar 31, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola, after that came a Nokia 3210, a Nokia 8310, a Nokia 6101, a Samsung u600, a Samsung s8000 jet and now messing around with a G1.
Pfewww!

Sent from my HTC Dream using XDA App


----------



## KingCifer (Mar 31, 2011)

Nokia 6150 - Multiplayer Snake FTW!!!


----------



## phillwiggins (Mar 31, 2011)

Sagem  bad boy

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## vostdev (Apr 1, 2011)

My first phone was Ericsson GA 628! Back then was just Ericsson.


----------



## homerforpres (Apr 1, 2011)

a brick-y nokia


----------



## Quantocius (Apr 2, 2011)

Qualcomm qcp800 was the first. I think that was 95 or 96.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## moodup (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow,it's a funny topic.Let me see.My first phone is motorola,but i forgot the type.


----------



## GamerJake0 (Apr 2, 2011)

Silver razr, then HTC evo

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## TJaiharn (Apr 2, 2011)

Nokia 3100 ; p


----------



## irtehkewlzz (Apr 2, 2011)

samsung t419!


----------



## Nizzay! (Apr 2, 2011)

I thonk it was a Nokia 8210. Brilliant phone it was. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## Ima Goodlady (Apr 2, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola RAZR. It was a great phone.


----------



## agentg1001 (Apr 2, 2011)

razr v3I unlocked, htc shadow, bb 8350I, iphone 2g, unlocked htc kaiser, htc slide, then another htc slide

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## Hits4Clits (Apr 2, 2011)

An old Nokia, HUGE and almost bricked ^^


----------



## syntax::error (Apr 2, 2011)

oh, dear... i had a disgusting alcatel and then a siemens m55


----------



## dunn32 (Apr 2, 2011)

A Motorola RAZR.  I loved recording 10 second videos on that thing lol


----------



## logdrum1 (Apr 2, 2011)

That I owned and not the company i was driving for was a Nokia 2110 back in late 1996. The plans were ridiculous then 56 dollars for 180 minutes I think maybe even less. I was living off the grid and had been very useful.


----------



## theantilag (Apr 2, 2011)

My first phone was Motorola shark.

Sent from my Milestone using XDA Premium App


----------



## Csaszar (Apr 2, 2011)

Old sony erricson flip phone from late 90's

Sent from my SCH-I500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Zervic119 (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a horrible LG Chocolate.


----------



## klimac (Apr 2, 2011)

I had a Nokia 8310 for 5 years!!


----------



## bator (Apr 2, 2011)

NOKIA 3110

Sent from my ACID Lestatious Galaxy 3


----------



## epic4gRTD (Apr 3, 2011)

My first phone was a nokia 5190 from t-mobile...weighed a ton and got hot after talking for more than 5 minutes but man it always had great reception, lol. I had the clear case conversion that lit up all different colors when the phone was in use.


----------



## Synman (Apr 3, 2011)

1990 motorola "bag" phone. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Retrosid (Apr 3, 2011)

A Nokia 5210.

Was one of my strongest phones as i dropped it from the second floor and not a single scratch found.


----------



## jonny68 (Apr 3, 2011)

Motorola 8900 the first flip phone from 1995  at the time i thought i was  people used to come up and go, wow where did you get that  how times have changed


----------



## memnoc (Apr 3, 2011)

jonny68 said:


> Motorola 8900 the first flip phone from 1995  at the time i thought i was  people used to come up and go, wow where did you get that  how times have changed

Click to collapse



Theta Best phone ever!

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDragonPL (Apr 3, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia 3210.


----------



## Joel_RS (Apr 3, 2011)

My first one was a Ericsson A1228d, it was almost bulletproof.


----------



## Fekish (Apr 3, 2011)

A motorola in 1997, but i cant remember its name! It was a flip phone with an antenna that was rectractable...  

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaa (Apr 3, 2011)

My all time first cellphone is
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_7110


and my first smartphone is:
O2 XDA Terra


----------



## 13_ (Apr 3, 2011)

Motorola Tele Tac 200 < with green letter lcd - used with various motorola pagers of the Moto Express variety.  Cant just answer any call, shizz is expensive 

Upgraded to Tele Tac 250 < W0o0o0o0o orange lcd - used with Motorola Advisor < indiglo backlight.

Ahhh, those were the days.


----------



## revolt123 (Apr 3, 2011)

1. free generic flip phone from vz
2. lg vx8700 from vz
3. lg env touch from vz


----------



## leehopley (Apr 3, 2011)

SPV C500  ace phone
nokia n95...
HD2... loved it
Desire Z.... the best of everything


----------



## wizky911 (Apr 4, 2011)

I dunno what my first phone was but it was through primeco lol


----------



## Pedro G (Apr 4, 2011)

the Samsung n200 in 2002

it was an old flip phone no color screen, in fact the the screen had the awesome quality of a calculator lol it had no games and i didn't even text on it because it wasn't in my Sprint phone plan. God forbid i did anything extra by accident, or i'd be have a bill that was $100 more then the month before lol


----------



## Silvrb6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Trac-Phone! lol and i loved it


----------



## oxide- (Apr 5, 2011)

nokia 5110, brick


----------



## petermerritt (Apr 5, 2011)

Some Virgin branded Alcatel ... classy! Was £30 on PAYG back in 2002/03 ish ?

I'd post a pic but I'm too new


----------



## 3f1f37 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow this is gona be embarrassing …

1st phone was a Motorola Jazz, cant remember the model number but it was the size of a brick lol, I had to screw the antenna off just so it wouldn’t stab me in the ribs lmao.
From there it was the cult classic Nokia 3310 > Nokia 3200 (which if I think about it now it wasn’t worth nearly losing my life for in a robbery, Left arm lacerated and a clean puncture to the chest. All for a Nokia 3200) > Sony Ericsson K700 > Sony Ericsson K530i > Sony Ericsson W700 > hTC Desire. For which I would take the same pain as I took for the Nokia 3200 lol


----------



## corteliys (Apr 5, 2011)

my first phone was nokia 3310


----------



## D600abc (Apr 5, 2011)

Samsung C100 and what a phone that was!

Uh, i miss those simpler times.


----------



## corteliys (Apr 5, 2011)

hehe, my girlfriend owned a 5100 )) the best one )


----------



## TresPasserus (Apr 5, 2011)

Nokia 3110. Beat that brick !


----------



## charlie_su1986 (Apr 5, 2011)

W300i, 2nd phone Nexus one... quite a jump


----------



## rqqk (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, lets see..
Nokia 3220
Moto razr
Se w600
Se w580
Nokia n78
Nokia e90
Nokia n95
Nokia e71
Htc g1
Htc magic
Lg eve- for about 2 days.. Piece of junk lol
Se x10
Samsung galaxy s
And now im still loving my htc desire and my galaxy tab.. There are a few missing from the list but these are the main ones.. 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## onsht1kll (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was the BAM (Bell Atlantic mobile) 330 .. .. now thats going back!


----------



## silver_sakura (Apr 7, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia it's looks like N-Gage (3300 maybe ) then i was interesting in android OS


----------



## mirror4me (Apr 7, 2011)

My first phone was a mighty Philips C12 on BT Cellnet. This was just weeks before the prices of mobile phones sky rocketed for some reason. It could be widely bought for 30GBP, then a short time later all the phones got bumped up in price 300%. 







I think I would rather write letters by hand than go back to a texting on a single line screen.

I think it met its death in a large puddle one raining day :'(


----------



## naw3x (Apr 7, 2011)

Ericsson T65, miss the old snakephones.


----------



## ante0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine was a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mmm. Very crap and very ugly


----------



## jos_031 (Apr 7, 2011)

nokia 3310
nokia 3100
nokia 6600
nokia 3230
sony erricson w550
nokia 3250
nokia n72
nokia e51
samsung guru e1100
nokia e72
Samsung S8500 Wave
sony erricson xperia x10 mini


----------



## lookingspicy (Apr 8, 2011)

my list of handsets.....

SE K508i
Samsung SGH-700
Nokia 6680
Nokia E51
HTC Incredible S (will buy within a week)


----------



## ante0 (Apr 8, 2011)

lookingspicy said:


> my list of handsets.....
> 
> SE K508i
> Samsung SGH-700
> ...

Click to collapse



You do know the Incredible S has a signed bootloader though? :/


----------



## bad pixel (Apr 8, 2011)

the ericsson t39m
i went all out on my first mobile 

then:
t68i
t610
p900
p950
p1

and now the n1


----------



## drengur (Apr 10, 2011)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first phone was a nokia 3210 which was pretty standard and uninteresting at the time... 

My first 3G phone was the corker - the NEC e808! That thing was an absolute bohemoth... was pretty sweet for texting however with its qwerty keyboard!

I heard rumours they did a non clamshell version too...


----------



## SpacelySprokets (Apr 11, 2011)

Motorola Timeport


----------



## xloki (Apr 11, 2011)

all this green screen and nokia talk make me miss snake

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## Bane99 (Apr 11, 2011)

All in my sig 

But the T-Mobile Motorola V60 was my first cell phone ever.
I remember my dad had the first Star-Tac on att and some giant brick behemoth by Qualcomm...


----------



## Demon_man (Apr 11, 2011)

Ericsson GA 628 , Then Nokia 3210, Nokia 3310, Nokia 8210, Nokia 6310i, Nokia 7210, Sony Ericsson T68i, Sony Ericsson P900, Sony Ericsson P910, Sony Ericsson P990, Sony Ericsson M600, Nokia N93i, Sony Ericsson P1, Sony Ericsson K810, Nokia N95, BlackBerry Pearl 8120, BlackBerry Curve 8900, HTC Touch Diamond, Also in that list somewhere I don't remember when in the time-scale but also owned the NEC produced by the network 3 for the first video calling phones, (boy was they crap lol), an Apple Iphone, Sony Ericsson X1 and I think that about wraps it up really, and now my beloved Leo


----------



## TRusselo (Apr 11, 2011)

nokia 6161i
willing to buy one too!
PM me if you got one!


----------



## schmorla (Apr 11, 2011)

Nokia 3210. And it broke less than a month later


----------



## mauikutan (Apr 16, 2011)

lets see...
3310
3350
8210
8310
7650
nGage + P800i
p900
E398
ROKR1
V3i
M600i
P1i
forget... 


i use P1i last time more than 3 years ago...


----------



## ZombieOverlord (Apr 16, 2011)

I had a samsung flip phone no front screen. When someone called I had it set up to answer on open. So back to not knowing the caller before answering.


----------



## techluvr (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's see. I think mine was back in about 2003, it was a Nokia 5XXX something or other. Got deactivated within about a day, for no apparent reason. That was on AT&T before they merged w/ Cingular. Then I bought a Siemens (C63? S63? Something like that).


----------



## kdj67f (Apr 17, 2011)

My first personal phone was an analog only motorola of unremembered model, circa 1997.
As far as I remember I had these:
Motorola analog ??? 
Qualcomm QCP860 slimphone
QCP 3035
LG VX 4400
CDM 9500
Moto V710
Moto E815
Ampd hollywood E816
Moto Q
PPC 6800
PPC 6850SP
Tilt
Hermes
Fuze
Tilt2
Surround

Nextel:
i500
i530
i85s
i730
i870
ic502


----------



## mfelipe (Apr 17, 2011)

My first one was a Nokia Strike, and I still have it! 

Edit: could not post the pic, too newbie at XDA yet :/

Sent from my MB525 using XDA App


----------



## winxx (Apr 17, 2011)

Nextel i730 chirping the homies lol 

Sent from a flashed CM7 myTouch 4g


----------



## Amon Darthir (Apr 17, 2011)

Some ugly LG flip phone, LG Chocolate 2, then LG Chocolate touch. Now my end of life Eris. Hahaha

Sent from my Ginger Tazz using XDA App


----------



## inconceeeivable (Apr 17, 2011)

First cellphone: Motorola V188 (or something similar)

First smartphone: iPhone 3G


----------



## crapz0rs (Apr 17, 2011)

Siemens S4


----------



## folgoratore (Apr 17, 2011)

my first phone... it was a nokia 3220... i believe...


----------



## Uby501 (Apr 17, 2011)

Bosh GSM 909!


----------



## thatlonedude (Apr 17, 2011)

1st phone was a razr that my step bro gave me...screen didn't work 
2nd phone was some Motorola bar phone from cingular, my second fav phone to date
3rd phone was a POS bar phone from virgin mobile
4th was a lg rumor2 on virgin mobile
5th phone was my 1st ever smartphone the samsung moment
6th was some blackberry wannabe on cricket
And my 7th and current is my precious i897 

Sent from my att nexus s


----------



## dawncobra (Apr 17, 2011)

it was the nokia 3510i ! sending text message to my first girlfriend with it


----------



## Toshir0 (Apr 17, 2011)

Uuuh...
My first phone was a ... Sagem MyX-3 

And for those who are interested : 

Sagem* MyX-6-2*
Nokia *5300*
Samsung *SGH E-800*
LG *KS360*
Samsung *Player One*
Samsung *Galaxy Spica*
LG *Optimus One*

Ugly, isn't it ?
​


----------



## kenstyle (Apr 17, 2011)

Nokia 5190


----------



## MrGame (Apr 18, 2011)

I hope I can remember them all 
I think my first phone was a Nokia 5110.
Then I got a Siemens C35. Afterwards Nokia 3410 (very short).
Okay and now I will make a list 

 Nokia 3510i
 Sony Ericsson K700i
 SE K750i
 SE K800i
 HTC Touch Cruise
 and finally now Siemens M65 / Samsung SGH-P400


----------



## givmedew (Apr 18, 2011)

Nokia 8260 smallest phone I ever owned think it was $400 new in 2000 maybe 2001 but I think it was 2000.

Then some bigger uglier nokia then
Sanyo 5150? First color flip phone from sprint
Sanyo 5200? First camera phone from sprint
Sanyo 5300? First video phone from sprint.
Motorola v710 vzw
Motorola e815
Samsung a950 and xv6700
Lg 8100
Samsung a930
Razr
Moto q
Choco 2 and rim 8300? The big black one for vzw last one with a wheel
Vx8700
Choco 3 and Perl
Storm and alias 2
Perl 2
Droid
Droid inc
Droid x for a few weeks then gave to gf
Tour
Bold
Pixi
Droid inc
Thunderbolt and dinc for exchange

Most impactful devices in my life
8260 (tiny)
Sanyo 8200? (first camera phone in the states I think so baller)
E815 (best quality voice ever)
Moto q (was so cool at the time)
Pearl (still my fav)
Droid (can you believe it)

Probably 20 other phones lol I broke, lost, jet skied, jello pooled, showered, swam, and jelous girlfriended a lot of phones to their doom.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## esspwebmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Laughing out loud i used 3310 of NOKIA it wasn't color screen


----------



## robinjb (Apr 18, 2011)

ya- first came my pager/beeper, then came the cell phones.  the first one i had was a cheap something from sprint.  then the addiction began...

i remember:

Sprint:
LG music player of some sort
Upstage- LOL
Rumor
Blackjack- got that in trade for all of the above

T-Mobile:
Blackberry something
G1
HTC HD2- LOVED.LOVED.LOVED- miss this one the most!!!
G2- for a moment

AT&T:
HTC Inspire 4G

i loved the hd2 the most.  if i had money- i'd get another one.


----------



## _Claney_ (Apr 18, 2011)

some black and white nokia lol, miss the day of playing snake.


----------



## isaac970 (Apr 18, 2011)

*A lot*

Cheap Samsung phone
Cheap Nokia phone
3 Razrs
Nokia 6133
Nokia 5300 xpress
Blackberry flip
2 Sidekick 08s
Blackberry 8520
Sidekick lx 09 (currently have)
Blackberry 8520 again
Samsung behold 
Nokia 5610
LG vu 
Verizon dare 
Blackberry storm 
Samsung alias
Lg Envy
Fake iPhone 3g
Unlocked razr v3r
Blackberry pearl
Sony Ericsson tm506 (currently have)
Nokia 5130 (currently have)
T-Mobile g1 (currently have)
Samsung behold 2 (currently have)
Samsung vibrant (currently have and preferred phone)
HTC g2 (currently have)
I might be forgetting more oh And i might be getting the g2x
all these phones and barely 17 i could only imagine how much phones ill go threw in my adulthood lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using XDA App


----------



## jaileer (Apr 18, 2011)

+1 for starting with the beeper!  I then moved on to crackberrys for work, but really got started with the smartphone thing with a blackberry pearl.  Then went Palm Treo (HATE) >Palm pre (LOVE) > HTC EVO (ADORE).


----------



## customlows (Apr 18, 2011)

Damn I feel old a DynaTac 8000. Only feature was making and receiving phone calls. A good old Motorola brick.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jeetu1981 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mine was Siemens C25, device history is in my signature ;-)

Thanks


----------



## rpritt1987 (Apr 18, 2011)

a very old sprint flip phone i seriously cant even remember what model it was, it was a sanyo but thats all  i remember and it was blue on the top flip and silver on back lol


----------



## milox22 (Apr 19, 2011)

Siemens m50 - man i feel old remembering this


----------



## leasky (Apr 19, 2011)

nokia 1100


----------



## mashem (Apr 19, 2011)

Motorola RAZR back in 2006.  15th birthday gift.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## slsSpeC (Apr 19, 2011)

Sony Ericsson W810i, bought back in 2005 i believe.

1.9-inch screen!


----------



## NightHawk877 (Apr 19, 2011)

LG Cu400. Great dumbphone back in 2006. I still have and use it.

Sent from my Cappy running Serendipity 6.4 using XDA app.


----------



## blackbug1973 (Apr 19, 2011)

Motorola StarTAC  Worked like a charm but menus etc. are horrible


----------



## CodeCruncher (Apr 19, 2011)

Nokia circa 1995


----------



## corteliys (Apr 19, 2011)

nokia , i dont remember the model. 5100 i think )


----------



## rockmen1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Motrola A815? Forgot
Siemens S55? 
MOTO E2
Iphone 2G
Dell Venue


----------



## FrankJK (Apr 19, 2011)

I had one of those huge ass Nokia phones, it had a cover on it with a fake flip so it seemed like a flip phone but really it was just a piece of plastic so I could look cool. hahahah


----------



## L0cke (Apr 19, 2011)

This was my bad boy...

*Siemens C25*


----------



## jpinky (Apr 19, 2011)

Nokia 3110 > Nokia 6600 > Nokia N95 > Nokia 5800 > HTC Desire HD

Before the 3110 I had one old nokia's which they use as chocks to stop boeing 747's from rolling when parked


----------



## gamachan (Apr 19, 2011)

Motorola StarTAC!


----------



## loxias (Apr 19, 2011)

samsung q105


----------



## c0l3 (Apr 20, 2011)

nokia dont remember the model number


----------



## Kraken T3ch (Apr 20, 2011)

Nokia 3310


----------



## sottyc (Apr 20, 2011)

N-gage lol

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamsn (Apr 20, 2011)

Mine was the i-mate JAQ, since then I am using smartphones.


----------



## hitokiri_jaguar (Apr 23, 2011)

Motorola C115 here
soooo crappy


----------



## rzabld (Apr 23, 2011)

My first phone Was a Sony zuma, still got it.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## bmx_boi32 (Apr 23, 2011)

my first phone was a nokia from virgin moble ... god it sucked ... love my Epic


----------



## Seiphr (Apr 23, 2011)

A Sagem My-X7 in silver from Orange UK...paid £120 for that brick!


----------



## Plave Oci (Apr 23, 2011)

My first phone was this samsung flip-phone forgot the name of it tho, has been a long time :/....Paid $150 for it too...too bad my carrier sucked


----------



## huggs (Apr 23, 2011)

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## homescrub (Apr 23, 2011)

Hagar wow I think it was a Sony Ericson phone from Sprint back in 2000.

After it all I bought was Samsung phones until I switched to Blackberry.

From that I got an iPhone and now my first Android, HTC Inspire.

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA Premium App


----------



## spiral5 (Apr 23, 2011)

My first telephone was a Nokia 5110.
Was great!!!!!!.


----------



## johnson8cyl (Apr 23, 2011)

Old Nokia 6190 or something like that. Big phone, small screen, telescoping antenna and I think the original snake game. Lol. It's funny to remember how crappy -simple- was. 

Sent from transparent xda app by theimpaler747


----------



## astar26 (Apr 23, 2011)

Nokia 2630, Great phone (at least that's what my parents thought, trying to keep it only for calling). Currently I have a half broken N85 (I'm amazed it's still working, fixed it 2 times by myself (and my repairs were better than the service could (the phone got broken a day after it came back) O_O)).
Gonna buy DHD this week.


----------



## jroc716 (Apr 24, 2011)

I really can not even remember my 1st

Sent from my Milestone X using XDA App


----------



## coldest~~~ (Apr 24, 2011)

This! I have two and they are still sitting under my bed. But I forgot what is the model. Anyone wanna enlighten me?


----------



## zack_sparrow (Apr 24, 2011)

Old motorola. I can't ever remember what is the model


----------



## SteveUK87 (Apr 24, 2011)

It was the Nokia 2610.


----------



## BernardOng (Apr 24, 2011)

Nokia 5130


----------



## NRGman (Apr 24, 2011)

A Sagem... had to return it in 3 days because it was **** and went the Erickson


----------



## Flome (Apr 24, 2011)

Nokia 3310. :>

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## ChaosCao12 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Mine!*

First was Motorola V80, performance was decent then but the lights and slide was cool, got alot of attention in school for it lmao

Others that I have owned with alil opinion =):
Blackberry Pearl 8100 (Great organizer!)
Blackberry Storm (Hated the clicking screen and no WIFI?!??!?)
iPhone 3g (Uber slow...)
iPhone 3gs (not bad but not a fan of iOS)
Nokia n97 (First love, but Symbian sucked it up and slow... but fm trans = awesome)
Blackbery Bold 9000 (Meh just another RIM with trackball issues)
Sony Ericsson Satio (Amazing phone another fav, but Symbian -.-)
HTC HD2 (WinMO = meh, Android = WOW!!!)
myTouch 3g Slide (Stock is a bit disappointing, customed = not bad)
Motorola Backflip (Was pretty cool but slow)
LG Vu (Never used it haha but looked ok)
Samsung Memoir (Good Camera, everything else was ok)
Samsung Vibrant (Battery was bad, was too light, laggy)
HTC Surround (Cool looking and all but i think WP7 ruins a phone for me)
Samsung Focus (Same, really cool, wp7 boring)
LG Quantum (gah another wp7??? not a fan of any of it)
HTC G2 (OC to 2ghz = SUBER AWESOME!!! great phone but hindge is a flaw...)
iPhone 4 (meh just another iphone)
Sony Ericsson Xperia x10 (Super sexy looking phone but laggy a bit)
Samsung Captivate (So far using and its a keeper


----------



## RinZo (Apr 25, 2011)

LG VX 6000
LG Chocolate
iPhone 3G
HTS Inspire


----------



## TRusselo (Apr 25, 2011)

Nokia 6161i   500$ WITH Contract!!!  700 without...  i went contract.
even though i was 14....  12 years ago...
*if anyone has one ILL BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!*  PM me


----------



## Fendulon (Apr 25, 2011)

My first phone was a Samsung Upstage haha. A red one. I thought it was going to be so cool. It was an ok phone overall though. The battery life was great with the big extra battery pouch thing it had. 

After that I got a Palm Treo Pro. That's when I started with custom ROMs. Was at PPCgeeks getting ROMs for the treo. Still have that thing.

Then I get an HTC Hero and got ROMs from here, was running Gingerbread for a while.

Now I have an Evo and I am keeping up with the Cyanogen Mod 7 nightlies.


----------



## michaelg117 (Apr 25, 2011)

I had the Samsung propel, got an upgrade to the Samsung...forgot the name xD. Moved to T-Mobile and got my baby not bad for a 13 yr old

Sent From The Brain Of The Magic Man Through His Nerves, Into His Muscles, To His Fingers And Onto The Magical Screen Of The Vibrant.


----------



## Farva0412 (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh wow,  my phone was a razr I thought I was a cool kid.   Wow I was a dork lol. Then I went thru a dry period with no phone.  Then got the D1 on launch now on the Thunderbolt.   

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## mabdk (Apr 25, 2011)

he he great thread 

My first mobile was a Ericsson Hotline Combo

the big one with the huge battery and the phone attched on top - man things have changed


----------



## athani (Apr 25, 2011)

Nokia 3100. One of the best phones I've used & I've used many.

Sent from my MB525 using XDA Premium App


----------



## johan81 (Apr 25, 2011)

A very fat non SMS capable Ericsson lol, was good when I had it though


----------



## kopsis (Apr 25, 2011)

My first mobile was whatever AT&T was pushing back in the mid 90s. Wasn't worth the huge monthly cost so I dumped it and carried a pager for a few years.

Got back into the mobile game with an Ericsson T28 World phone. The T28 was a GREAT handset back in '99! Went from that to the Ericsson T68 in '02 which I still have and still works. Amazingly, I'm on the original battery and it still holds a charge. All my other phones I've sold when I upgraded, but I keep the T68 as a backup phone.

Tried WinMo after that with my first HTC phone -- the Cingular 2125. Most unstable phone I've ever owned. The HTC hardware seemed solid, so I blame it on WinMo.

Migrated to Nokia after that with an E61 (that phone actually makes my Inspire 4G feel small). From there I went to the Nokia E71 which proved to be one of the nicest pieces of mobile hardware I've ever owned. Incredibly elegant design, great keyboard, week long battery life. Probably the pinacle of Symbian devices.

Unfortunately, the small screen and really poor camera on the E71 kept me looking for something better. I tried the N97mini for a year which had an awesome camera and decent media features, but the slow processor combined with the limitations of Symbian made today's most important feature -- web browsing -- a less than pleasant experience.

The N8 didn't bring enough improvement to justify updating and when Nokia announced the switch to Win7, I decided to give Android a shot with the Inspire 4G. Still not "perfect" (I'd like to see better battery life), but overall it has been an excellent choice.

Looking back at all the great mobile devices I've had over the past two decades makes me really enthusiastic about what the next two decades might bring


----------



## darknightz1976 (Apr 25, 2011)

All I remember having is the T-Mobile sidekick, and I had a lot of them.....lol


----------



## killahrey (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh my Sony Ericsson T616 how I miss you...

Lol I still have it, I remember going threw about 5 chargers on it cuz the tip would keep breaking!

since then been threw a few dumb phones, blackberries, and hell of alot of android phones.

Loving my Tundaboalt. (intentionally spelled, that is what hTC's ceo calls it and so shall I, Not making fun of him or anything for the way he said it, ok maybe a little...)


----------



## khi2483 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hi Everyone*

i want to know my cell isn't charging coz i am not charging ...hehehehehehe..
I want to charge my cell phone without charger from solar energy....

Is it possible ????

Anyone can give me answer NO ISSUE hehehee


----------



## khi2483 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hi Everyone*

I'll accept answer from any but i'll reply only gurls heheheheheheh

KEEP REPLIES GUYS


----------



## khi2483 (Apr 26, 2011)

*Hi Everyone*

By the Way I like this forum to much with community ....

Guys Reply Fast


----------



## piztol44pete (Apr 26, 2011)

Nokia 6101 i think it was a bar phone really ugly but damn it had great battery life and fantastic reception!! i think i might go back to it!!


----------



## phoneman09 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well my first phone shameless to say  it was unfortunately a Nokia flip phone which lasted me about 3 months because of getting it caught in a car door (it deserved it.) After the flip phone I went to a T-Mobile dash and that's where it all started I love smartphones I can't get enough of them!


----------



## groe886 (May 3, 2011)

dont remember the name, but no color, analog.  was high tech to have contact storage.  most durable phone ever though


----------



## iAaronHD (May 3, 2011)

My first phone was a Samsung A640. I loved it when I got it, but eventually started to hate it. My second phone was a Mogul 6800 that I got when I was 15, I loved it. I didn't take me very long to start hacking it. Since then I've had every major smartphone to hit Sprint in the last 4 years; I'm 19 now btw  I love you all at Xda, you feed my habit, hacking phones. XD


----------



## king kratos (May 4, 2011)

I cannot remember my first phone, but I remember that it was about twice the size of my OG Droid and didn't have any special features. No texting (at least I don't think it did, if it did have texting, I never knew about it), no internet, no downloadable or custom ringtones, etc.

Then I got a Moto Razar and that phone treated me well for about three or four years.

Then I got an LG Voyager and loved having the "touchscreen", though I now realize that the "touchscreen" on the Voyager really wasn't much of a touchscreen at all.

Then I got my OG Droid, which I still have!

Kratos


----------



## lol Qaeda (May 4, 2011)

Nokia 2610 on AT&T prepaid. Had it a little over half a year, then switched to a MOTO W385 on Straight Talk for almost a month. Ended up moving over to a smartphone right after - Samsung SCH-i760 running WM 6.1; Page Plus - and knew I'd never be able to tolerate going back to dumbphones again.

Stayed with that for a little over a year and a half before having to join my family's plan on AT&T. Had to drop down to a spare Nokia 6030 for a while; it was terrible. Thankfully I only had to deal with it for a few weeks before I picked up a ZTE F160 for about $10. Nowhere near what I'd have liked but it's a workable backup and I'll be keeping it.

Finally got myself a Vibrant yesterday; happy as can be. Think I'll stick with it until I pick up a SGS II.


----------



## blessenm (May 4, 2011)

Motorola c350. The smallest phone ive ever used.


----------



## irwige (May 4, 2011)

Nokia 3310 powah!


----------



## gilles.guillotin (May 4, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310.
Incredibly strong and solid.
And the best phone game ever : Snake !


----------



## irwige (May 4, 2011)

oh man, i loved snake!


----------



## irwige (May 4, 2011)

anyone found a decent snake game on android market? there is quite a few o choose from./..


----------



## cbf_blue (May 4, 2011)

talk and text... the model is like a safeguard soap..


----------



## klaverand (May 4, 2011)

Nokia 3110 -


----------



## phlashlite (May 5, 2011)

Well, it was 2003 and the phone was a Kyocera from Verizon. I forget the model but it *SUCKED!!!* I used it mostly for SMS and that phone was the absolute pits. Totally non-intuitive, features bit the bone, terrible! I upgraded to a Kyocera VX8300 but that phone was putrid also. Vowed to never again get a Kyocera phone - or anything else Kyocera for that matter. Quite happy today with my tmous HD2.


----------



## NnihcD (May 5, 2011)

Motorola StarTac.  Still got it and it actually works.


----------



## Jean77211 (May 5, 2011)

*it's too long ago*

I think it's a NOKIA but I've forgot the type completely....it's really too long ago.


----------



## corradokng (May 5, 2011)

I think a nextel


----------



## uteehunt (May 5, 2011)

My first phone was some Qualcomm brick I think.  It stayed in the glove compartment of my car, cause it was huge, with an antenna you had to pull up.  I went to some indestructible motorolla phone after that, then a LG enVtouch, and finally a tbolt now. The difference is amazing.


----------



## k_nivesout (May 5, 2011)

NnihcD said:


> Motorola StarTac.  Still got it and it actually works.

Click to collapse



Hell yeah, that phone was the **** when it came out! Oh how times have changed.


Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Lonski (May 5, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola Analog bag phone with the orange single colour display. Man it was a bast to carry around, so it mainly stayed in the car.


----------



## ShebamRSA (May 5, 2011)

Motorolla V200.. the stupid one where you had you use an earpiece to make calls.. lol


----------



## harun_miah (May 5, 2011)

mine was the small nokia 8210 or 8310 cant remember which one


----------



## soopasteevee (May 5, 2011)

a crappy Sagem, myx2 i think..


----------



## scandiun (May 5, 2011)

Alcatel One Touch 301


----------



## davis7198 (May 5, 2011)

I had some crappy Samsung flip phone that I got for free from Cingular at the time.


----------



## cjward23 (May 5, 2011)

I had been trying to remember what my first phone was so I started looking through gsm arena and eventually found it http://www.gsmarena.com/maxon_mx_6804-171.php

A Maxon MX 6804, a make I have never heard off.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA Premium App


----------



## d1m0n69 (May 5, 2011)

My very first phone was NOKIA 3310.


----------



## krill78 (May 6, 2011)

nokia 101  - hard to believe, really.


----------



## BaldrDK (May 6, 2011)

Tin can with a string attached........ Then a Ericsson shortly there after.

Sent from my Optimus 2X using XDA Premium App


----------



## antjc80 (May 6, 2011)

Motorola StarTac

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## Rdlgrmpf (May 6, 2011)

Samsung sgh-d500


----------



## Crotha (May 6, 2011)

My first was a C35i ... hm, i don't remember the manufacturer, Ericsson possibly? xD
a small, blue and undestroyable phone xD then got my nokia 3310, which i used until february last year (!), then it crashed, my carrier gave my a new random phone, which i do net recall really...it was just crap ;(
then i got my HTC Desire HD =)


----------



## BeerChameleon (May 6, 2011)

My first phone was this:







Sent from my Epic 4.0.1g bonsai plant


----------



## SoraX64 (May 6, 2011)

The Samsung SPH-A840. It was a piece of garbage, but has a special place in my heart for being my first phone.


----------



## jpgivens (May 6, 2011)

Let's see what I can recall. I started using cell phones when I did mobile auto detailing in Phoenix. The first one was a huge 3+ watt monster that looked like an encyclopedia. The follow up was the banana phone and then the Motorola flip. Later I picked up a few sprint phones and then some touch-to-talk nextel ones while in California. Then into a few nokia's, samsung, Sony's, a few blackjacks and then an iPhone. I'm using the HTC Inspire 4G now.

My first phone bills back in the 80's were 3 to 5 hundred each month - all analog and all per very expensive minute.


----------



## bigfnfil (May 7, 2011)

MOTO RAZR!!!!


----------



## sergmeister (May 7, 2011)

Nokia 3410 nice classic


----------



## boofman (May 7, 2011)

a phone made by Telital - i forgot the model, one-liner,orange backlight, cdma,no sms, but never had bugs till it crashed after about a year and a half..then I had a Philips Savvy, nokia 5110, SE T610 and a Clamshell,a samsung slider, Lg Ks360, a dual-sim blackberry knockoff from china (great screen and free-to-air TV btw),then my Spica..I mostly had two phones at a time for different networks..

Sent from my GT-I5700 using XDA App


----------



## cYraXx (May 10, 2011)

Motorola Timeport 260 ^^

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA Premium App


----------



## zetsumeikuro (May 10, 2011)

Motorlola v60 i on At&t derp.  Old school flip D:!


----------



## kennyg7 (May 10, 2011)

nokia 8110
i think that was the banana phone?


----------



## sohanlon07 (May 10, 2011)

12 years ago when I was 16 I had the first cellnet prepay phone. Massive. One line screen. Ten pence a text message, thirty-five pence a minute. Now I have a phone more powerful than my first three or four computers.






Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## iTurk696 (May 10, 2011)

Nokia 8250/8210 one of them i think 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## liquid0624 (May 10, 2011)

First smart phone Motorola Droid, first phone i forget


----------



## kawyboy (May 10, 2011)

*Nokia on att*

Very old. LOL great idea for a thread.


----------



## jrdoctor (May 10, 2011)

I had a cheesy Erricson. It was the joint back in the days. One of the first flip phones.


----------



## FC1032 (May 10, 2011)

First phone: Panasonic GD75  its screen backlight colour (blue) was different to the keypad colour (green)!

Other phones in order: 
* Nokia 8310 
* Sharp GX20 - I must say, it has one of the best screen's I've seen on a mobile. Even by today's standards, I would say it's screen was and is a very good clear screen. The camera was also ver good and fast.
* Sony Ericsson W800 - EVERYONE had one back then. It was a well rounded device 
* Sony Ericsson W580 - it was lighter, slimmer than the W800, nicer screen, seemed to have a faster processor... and wait for it... FLASHY LIGHTS XD
* Nokia 5800 - NEVER AGAIN WILL I GET A NOKIA...
* Nexus one -  only gripe is the wonky touch sensor... otherwise all good (would be nice if it had a super amoled screen though.

I'd like my next phone to be a Nexus s, but at the moment, Australia only has the LCD version and I want the S-AMOLED...


----------



## kabuki8888 (May 10, 2011)

Siemens C25


----------



## Burko (May 10, 2011)

I had this....

http://mobiles.users.netlink.co.uk/n51.htm

Read the description, hilarious!

"For SMS users you'll be extremely pleased to hear that the new Nokia 5.1 supports both upper and lower case text messaging for the ultimate pose!"


----------



## hon kin (May 10, 2011)

This stuff


----------



## Bego (May 10, 2011)

siemens c25


----------



## raptoro07 (May 10, 2011)

Nokia 5160 AT&T Circa 2000. Come a long way, and through alot of phones.


----------



## xNavyblue (May 10, 2011)

Ericsson GH337






Those were the days.


----------



## KingKongKajun (May 10, 2011)

The Nokia 5125: With Snake!

I would post a picture but the forums think I'm a spambot


----------



## NightHawk877 (May 10, 2011)

First dumbphone: LG Cu400. I still have it and it was a great phone for its time.

First smartphone: Crackberry Pearl 8120.

Sent from my Captivate running Cognition 4.5.3


----------



## maddog5k (May 10, 2011)

Mine was the Nokia 3210, pretty much everyone else had this at the time!

Is it just me, or was the US a few years behind Europe when it came to affordable phones back in the 90s?


----------



## ArctiX (May 10, 2011)

First phone i've ever had: Sony Ericsson T300
My first smartphone-like phone was Toshiba G900

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## stefa_vr6 (May 10, 2011)

Some Sony Ericsson with a blue screen.....i miss it


----------



## Hell_97 (May 10, 2011)

Mmm, sony ericcson


----------



## dfd9999 (May 10, 2011)

T mobile sidekick ...I'm so happy its been re made.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## thirthy (May 10, 2011)

my first phone is Nokia 1630, very big big


----------



## rafael000 (May 11, 2011)

Nokia 6180.
Used to play snake during class.


----------



## lebaff (May 11, 2011)

Samsung-sgh-n188 was my first love, than switched to Nokia 6310, that was the time when snakes ate these angry birds.


----------



## kokos_nikos (May 11, 2011)

My first phone is Nokia 3210


----------



## experiencex70 (May 12, 2011)

I dont remember the name of the phone but it was back middle 90's from Sprint Spectrum PCS, I was so thrill to get rid of my pager...lol


----------



## Crazy991 (May 12, 2011)

Verizon Voyager. I thought it was so awesome, until I got my Fascinate xD


----------



## RandomNY (May 12, 2011)

My first phone was a Mitsubishi phone... then I upgraded to an Audiovox... then upgraded to the Nokia 2120..


----------



## mionch (May 14, 2011)

Well, it's been a while but I guess it was a Nokia 6210 .


----------



## kodiak (May 14, 2011)

Siemens S60

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk


----------



## oka1 (May 14, 2011)

A Western Union  by EF Johnson 1984  Their ad campaign began in 1984 

The advertisement for Western Union Cellular Mobile Phone asks, 'Can your secretary take dictation at 55 mph?'

It was a 2 piece system a box (12" x 12" x 1.5") behind the seat and a headset  that actually looked and felt like a standard desktop phone......... they even put a phony ringtone on the phone when you picked it up.


----------



## podxboq (May 14, 2011)

Alcatel one touch


----------



## clark707 (May 15, 2011)

the second gen chocolate phone. the black one with red leds. then my favorite phone at the time a voyager. i loved that thing. Wish the screen didnt die on it. Went to the old shotty samsung flip phones. Then, my baby, thunderbolt.


----------



## reaper7881 (May 15, 2011)

Nokia 3310 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## skumar9988 (May 15, 2011)

NOKIA 1100-ngage QD--moto v3i-Nokia 5500--N97-Blade


----------



## iSiktir (May 15, 2011)

*Siemens C55*... back in the 2002. And the phone is still working! Amazing


----------



## donharden2002 (May 16, 2011)

At my age I can't really remember. sucks getting old (42)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA Premium App


----------



## zdjaib (May 16, 2011)

Nokia 3210


----------



## Japro (May 16, 2011)

Ericsson T20e

It was a nice phone.


----------



## niai_mack (May 16, 2011)

phillips savvy


----------



## Burko (May 16, 2011)

niai_mack said:


> phillips savvy

Click to collapse



I think it's meant to be first mobile phone. 

Burko


----------



## No name :D (May 16, 2011)

My first post 
It was an HTC Legend


----------



## zepoind (May 16, 2011)

Ericsson T29


----------



## Eller1987 (May 16, 2011)

My first Mobilephone was a 

Nokia 3210, than
Sony Ericsson K750i
Sony Ericsson K800i
Sony Ericsson W950i (first Smartphone)
Sony Ericsson P1i
Motorola Defy

You see, i was a little Sony Ericsson Fan.


----------



## Anon9mouz (May 17, 2011)

Mitsubishi like back on powertel before voice stream before now T-Mobile 3 switch ups ago so yeah pretty old phone 

Sent from my SPH-D700-EPIC-using Tapatalk


----------



## wooddale (May 17, 2011)

The first phone I owned was a car phone that you couldnt even take out. Showing my age arent I?


----------



## Ared777 (May 17, 2011)

*hd2 yeaa buddy!!!!*

HTC HD2 was my first and it still rocks!


----------



## Krisbo (May 17, 2011)

Philips Fizz! It a was legendary device. One of the first digital phones in Australia 




Check my sig for my smartphone history. My first was the HTC Magician.


----------



## xandry (May 17, 2011)

My first phone is Motorola c113 and he's still alive. My mom using it.


----------



## pl4sMa (May 17, 2011)

Erricson T28
Yea, I'm kinda old I guess ^^


----------



## TrinaryOuroboros (May 17, 2011)

I actually was against bothering with cell phone technology until the year 1997, despite the fact I've been a hardcore computer geek and phreak since the age of 3. 

My first cell phone I had to get for work, I can't remember the model, was some early big fat clunky walky-talky type of nextel phone.  Eventually in year 2000 I got a personal one, was a Motorola Nextel i1000



It served it's purpose, now I can't live without an android...how far we have come indeed.


----------



## vooyeq (May 17, 2011)

Dunno whether I should post this, Philips Fizz


----------



## pedromole (May 17, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola which was the size of a small but heavy brief case. Came fitted with a shoulder strap.
I was the envy of everyone when I got a Motorola StarTAC (Analogue) which you could actually carry in your pocket!


----------



## Josh16061 (May 17, 2011)

Razr V3m on Sprint.


----------



## Bluffyone (May 18, 2011)

It was nokia 3310. damn awesome phone with snakes...
used it for long 6 years [3 years my old man and the next 3 me] before dumping it for nokia 6600.
used to work til its battery went out.
gave it to nokia recycle.


----------



## evologic (May 18, 2011)

MOTO something maybe it was a Samsung it had the camera that u could rotate silver flip phone one I remember most bb pear 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## hakioo (May 24, 2011)

Nokia 6303


----------



## Patrickisreal (May 24, 2011)

My first phone had green lighting and black letters and I could only revive calls lol 

Sent from my HERO200 using XDA Premium App


----------



## franekmat (May 24, 2011)

Siemens ME45 ;D

Wystukane z mojego Swifta przy użyciu Tapatalk


----------



## Aidanio (May 25, 2011)

To list ones i've had from the start:

Nokia 3210, Snake was the best
Sagem (something)
Samsung D500, which had mp3's on which was amazing!
Sony Ericsson:
W800i 
W810i 
K750i 
K850i 
w910i, which soon after i found out wasn't waterproof
w200i
T303, had 2 of these one of, which, again, i broke! 

Desire (cracked screen)
Desire HD

I actually have no luck with phones to be fair 
Every phone on contract i pretty much ended up breaking :/


----------



## cashu30 (May 25, 2011)

I think my first mobile phone would be a Nokia 5110.  The one with the antenna.  It was so big and bulky it looked like our wireless phone.  Luckily I did not go through the bigger phones that looked like bricks.  I then had a Nokia 3210, which had really fancy cases and I would be proud that I had a transparent case because I was the first to get that thing.


----------



## zhangzc (May 25, 2011)

My first phone was sony ericsson K700c .


----------



## michaeljen (May 25, 2011)

Nokia 3310! Awesome mobile at the time..


----------



## shinkstor (May 25, 2011)

Razor. Sucked.


----------



## dquille (May 25, 2011)

My first was a Motorola V60.


----------



## killahrey (May 25, 2011)

My first love was the Sony Ericsson T616. Oh I mean phone.


----------



## martrzyk (May 25, 2011)

nokia 3310 - snake ehh..


----------



## SuperDeform (May 28, 2011)

Im guessing this place will be filled with nokia or htc


----------



## dmaspocil (May 28, 2011)

nokia 3630 and sony ericsson k508


----------



## ghostrid3r (May 28, 2011)

Motorola spar-tec

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA Premium App


----------



## landoftheeskimos (May 28, 2011)

Nextel i500 back when caller-id and time display were optional. Sure have come a long way since.


----------



## bobbymokie (May 29, 2011)

nokia 5110. played snake for hours.


----------



## xisque (May 29, 2011)

Motorola PT 550
http://www.google.com.br/search?q=m...ource=og&sa=N&hl=pt-BR&tab=wi&biw=840&bih=554


----------



## zack_sparrow (May 29, 2011)

nexus one..


----------



## thebum2323 (May 29, 2011)

the motorola razr is the best first phone when smartphones weren't a choice


----------



## Armaturbatyr (May 29, 2011)

Hey Guys, my first phone was Samsung C100, an amazing phone I should say


----------



## ne14joe (May 29, 2011)

Nokia 3390 in blue


----------



## 4tifjaved (May 29, 2011)

Nokia n gage I still got it lol 
Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## patrickvanos (May 29, 2011)

*My phone history*

A couple of years ago i've made a list of all the phones i've owned at some piont in my life from about age 13 uptill now age 27. Before my first phone i've also had a pager, but i forgot which brand / type that was.

Maybe a forgot one or so, but this is the list in order of buying.
Phillips Diga
Motorola Samba
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3210
Nokia 3310
Nokia 6210
Samsung A300
Nokia 7200
Siemens M65
Nokia 7710
MDA Compact
Nokia 3100
Nokia E50
Nokia N76
Nokia E51
Nokia E90
Nokia N97
Sony Ericsson Xperia X1
HTC Desire Z
Samsung Galaxy Europe


----------



## wvmstr (May 29, 2011)

Panasonic flip back in 1993


----------



## priorax (May 29, 2011)

Reading through this thread, I feel so young. I started off with a Nokia 1600.


----------



## cashif (May 29, 2011)

Nokia 6110

I was calculating the phones i had and it was around 30 phones in the last 12 years with Apple 2G for 5 years in that time


----------



## boyer61 (May 29, 2011)

I had a cheap Nokia tracfone.


----------



## uoY_redruM (May 30, 2011)

Motorola RAZR was my first phone, then I bought an EXPENSIVE phone; at the time to me, I think I was 18; Samsung SGH-D900 ( http://reviews.cnet.com/cell-phones/samsung-sgh-d900-black/4505-6454_7-32135435.html ) it was like THE slider phone of 2006, then that got stolen by some drug dealer that was living at my apartment with some friends, then I bought a Samsung r-410 from MetroPCS. 

I then found an LG Vu, which gave me my first taste of "hacking".  Researched how to unlock it for T-Mobile use, then got really into hacking and rooting and such.  Hacked it to its fullest extent, was able to flash pieces of other ROMs (like clocks and such) as well as other features.  Thought it was the coolest thing in the world.

That lead me to rumors of the Nexus One.  Ordered that on release day and have had it ever since!


----------



## ChineseWarrior (May 30, 2011)

I had a Nokia 3360, man was that awesome. You could make your own faceplates   Can take some abuse too!


----------



## Trident (May 30, 2011)

Nokia 2180. Around 1997. 
First smartphone was HTC Harrier that Sprint called the PPC6600. I think it was made of lead.


----------



## TheNerdymax (May 30, 2011)

I don't remember the brand, just a cheap simple phone I got from a kiosk in Walmart in 1997.


----------



## Skeledr0id (May 30, 2011)

it was a really crappy nokia tracphone.


----------



## jtowndawg (May 30, 2011)

My first phone was a bag phone that I don't know what brand it was. 

First cell phone was some MOTO that I can't remember the model it was nice for the time. Then I bought a MOTO v60 that I thought was the best thing ever made. 
Then I had a Panasonic that was gray and blue flip that had a screen on the out side. 

My first smart phone was a MOTO q. It sucked. 

I bought a palm pre pro and it back the next week or two. 
Then I got a blackberry curve 8330 that I liked for about a year but was stuck with it for two. 

I now have an HTC Merge that i love!

I know I am missing some of the dumb phones that I had but they just don't stick out.


----------



## nikos523 (May 30, 2011)

my first phone was philips diga. . !!


----------



## silver2706 (May 30, 2011)

Mine was Nokia 3230..
That was somewhere around 8 years back


----------



## Tricky-Design (May 30, 2011)

My first phone was a Philips where you could use 4 AA batteries as battery


----------



## PharmCAT (May 30, 2011)

It was this one,






Which as far as "first phones" go, is actually a rather decent device.


----------



## mcmicham (May 30, 2011)

Mine was like that blue moto above except it was a little bit older version i think.  If you hold the atena just right and give it a spin the phone would flip open.  I thought i was the **** when i did that! I was 14 though so what would you expect.


----------



## nassesetae (May 31, 2011)

Nokia RinGo


----------



## zisk1 (May 31, 2011)

Ericsson A1018


----------



## lombas (May 31, 2011)

motorola startac


----------



## PharmCAT (May 31, 2011)

mcmicham said:


> Mine was like that blue moto above except it was a little bit older version i think.  If you hold the atena just right and give it a spin the phone would flip open.  I thought i was the **** when i did that! I was 14 though so what would you expect.

Click to collapse



Haha, these phones were damn indestructible, I also played around with the twirl flip, fell on the ground and kept going strong for years. Probably was bad from the business perspective since I never was in the need for a replacement.


----------



## Darkangel2002 (May 31, 2011)

I have had a lot of phone's can't remember any of the model's but I remember having this one LG VX8700


----------



## IAmRelex (May 31, 2011)

The first phone I had was one of the first prepaid phones, I forget what the name of the service was and what phone I had but it was a dollar a minute to use.


----------



## projectmayhem (May 31, 2011)

Nokia 5165 with a poopty plan (500 minutes for about $60+ monthly). That lame Nokia jingles ringer still makes me shudder when I hear it.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## il buono (May 31, 2011)

All of my phones have been from Samsung. There are many choices out there but I always stick with them and their reliable devices. First phone was the Samsung SPH-A680 back in my jr high years


----------



## apsol (May 31, 2011)

I dont remember my first phone, but the second was n-gage qd.


----------



## doctorpep (May 31, 2011)

Nokia 5110. I loved it.


----------



## Random User69 (Jun 2, 2011)

My mobile virginity was broken a Nokia 3210 

sent from John Crichton somewhere in the Uncharted Territories


----------



## eriksoto (Jun 2, 2011)

My Mytouch 4g

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## theGross1 (Jun 2, 2011)

Nokia 252->Samsung n200->Samsung n400->Samsung A500 were a few of my first phones


----------



## livingbread (Jun 2, 2011)

Nokia 2110


----------



## biznazz (Jun 2, 2011)

mine was an old samsung flip phone. since then i stick to my smart phones lol


----------



## o2gulo (Jun 2, 2011)

Nokia 3310. Still alive but got sent over to my poor relatives. After that I owned countless phones, then I got this x10 mini

Sent from my X10mini using XDA Premium App


----------



## SeriousSheep (Jun 2, 2011)

Nokia 3310 as well. This phone was (is) indestructible.


----------



## Ballard540 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is actually pretty funny. Started out with a cingular nokia phone. Then to VZW with an audiovox somethin. lol small flip no camera. From that went to the LG "TV" phone. Or "T" phone. Then.... Env3 and NOW the Thunderbolt


----------



## ktdevil5 (Jun 2, 2011)

I think it was a piece of junk that started with a K.  It was from Sprint in 2000. 

Sent from a lighting rod...


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 2, 2011)

ktdevil5 said:


> I think it was a piece of junk that started with a K.  It was from Sprint in 2000.

Click to collapse



Probably the Kyocera 2035. Sprint also carried the 6035, but that was a pretty popular phone with built-in PalmOS (and a keypad that flipped up to cover half the screen).

My first phone was a Nokia 5160/5165 (I can't remember which). It was pay-as-you-go... I was 18 and the idea of a phone with (*gasp*) interchangeable face plates was awesome. Then I upgraded to the 3390 (TDMA version of the 3310)... then (at some point) to a Motorola P280, which I have to say was probably my favorite phone for a long time. It had a little joystick and voice dialing that worked... more or less. The battery was great, the screen was big (at the time).

I was selling cellular when the Siemens S55 came out, and while I don't know if it was the first color-screen phone, I know it was the first we carried and we were in awe... plus it was tiny as hell!

... anyway.


----------



## Cinemaphile (Jun 2, 2011)

My first phone was a Tyrannosaurus Rex landline that roared when it rang.


----------



## Dogen83 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cinemaphile said:


> My first phone was a Tyrannosaurus Rex landline that roared when it rang.

Click to collapse



Do... do they still make those? I think I want one.


----------



## sark14 (Jun 3, 2011)

Motorola RAZR with Airtouch Wireless.  Best phone and service EVER, in terms of call quality and functionality.  Too bad the phone number got hacked once a month


----------



## Deeco7 (Jun 3, 2011)

A Brick.




(joke, Sony Ericsson Z530i)


----------



## j.13.leach (Jun 3, 2011)

*Starting with first "Smart" Phones*

Motorola Q

Blackberry Storm

Droid X


----------



## Cookiemonsta >:) (Jun 3, 2011)

a LG sprint flip phone =(


----------



## elliott35 (Jun 3, 2011)

Samsung sch 9000 or somthin it was silver and flipped...  Lol 

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## sawvellra26 (Jun 3, 2011)

The first phone I ever had was a HUGE yellow "brick" type Nextel phone.  Ooooooh those were the days.  Now I have this awesome phone called...the HTC EVO! Loooove it! <3


----------



## leorimkus (Jun 3, 2011)

My first brick was Sagem 715. Anyone ever heard such brand?


----------



## howezzhuang (Jun 3, 2011)

could not recall. but Motorola V3 is my favorite among them.

Sent from my T959 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Patrick V. (Jun 3, 2011)

A Nokia 3210, i had it one month and then Nokia released the allmighty Nokia 3310 hehe


----------



## GenghisKhan67 (Jun 3, 2011)

My first cell phone was a Qualcomm QCP something, the one with the pull-out antenna.  I loved it, it actually was a great phone, with exceptional reception for the time.


----------



## francisco55 (Jun 3, 2011)

My fisrt mobile was a Siemens but I don't remember the model, but it was too big.


----------



## froce (Jun 3, 2011)

Nokia 6150...


----------



## rompus (Jun 4, 2011)

All you young bucks on here...

My first was a Motorola SCN2476A Bag phone...

Now rocking the Captivate running Serendipity 7.

Eagerly awaiting the SGSII.


----------



## drewcubus (Jun 4, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 3585. It was a tank. I don't know how many times I dropped, threw, tossed, flung, stepped on that thing. It took all the abuse I could give, until I dropped it in a sink full of water. I won't ever make that mistake again.


----------



## pat7 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello, my first phone was a Sagem, 
then a Chinese CECT 
and SPV 3300, 
HTC HD, 
is currently HTC Desire HD


----------



## Gertjan90 (Jun 4, 2011)

My first phone was a Coca Cola Sagem back in 2001, don't know the type.
Then a  
            -nokia 5210 ( the shockproof one)
            -siemens mc60 (early camera phone)
            -siemens cx65v
            -nokia 1650
            - HTC s710 (vox)

And now I have my awesome HTC Legend


----------



## Gusar321 (Jun 4, 2011)

rompus said:


> All you young bucks on here...

Click to collapse



That's what I was thinking as I went through this thread!  But on the other hand, we've got you old-school people, with phones that came in a bag! Now _that_ is awesome.

I'm somewhere in between, my first phone was a Nokia 3210. Then 3310, 7650 and N80, all Nokia. The N80 lasted like 5 years, which I think is quite impressive. But then a few weeks ago it started having problems - the contact between the two parts (it's a slider phone) became flaky, causing all sorts of issues.


----------



## HyprGeek (Jun 4, 2011)

A Nokia 3310....lasted too long...then a SE k700, nokia n97 and now vibrant


----------



## datroidrager (Jun 4, 2011)

motorola 700 then the 720 followed by some p.o.s. alltel phone then the original EnV,Voyager,Storm,Storm2,Droid,Droid Incredible,Samsung Facinate,Droid X,Verizon IPhone, and now HTC Thunderbolt


----------



## sirkay (Jun 4, 2011)

here is mine

first .. nokia 3210
next .. nokia 8250 - butterfly
then still nokia .. n-gage QD
then move to SE bcoz of sound .. W880i
then attracted to Android version currently owned SE Xperia X8 - love it


----------



## 15jkeee (Jun 4, 2011)

My first was siemens, than twice SonyEricsson, Nokia, and i have x8 now)


----------



## maggot5 (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't remember exact model but it was some Panasonic 

And my first phone with android was HTC Dream  Really nice phone - I have it even now


----------



## master0z (Jun 5, 2011)

My fist mobile phone was a Sony Ericson, I can't remember the model, but it was very big.
Now, I have a SGS!!!


----------



## Andr3wD (Jun 5, 2011)

Mine was the LG PM225 back in 2005. Yea I'm young, i was 11 then .

Then the RAZR which gets the vote for WORST phone ever. I threw it out my second floor window on to my driveway when i was 13. Then got a replacement and played soccer with it. Lol.

Then Samsung rant, Samsung instinct, rant, instinct, rant, then...the EVO!

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## hawk196 (Jun 5, 2011)

master0z said:


> My fist mobile phone was a Sony Ericson, I can't remember the model, but it was very big.
> Now, I have a SGS!!!

Click to collapse



Mine was a Sony Ericsson as well. It was a Z500, and while it was your typical free-flip-phone, it was actually much better than my second or third phone. I really liked how you could browse your file system somewhat, install and run 3rd party "apps" (tetris and such) even though most of them didnt work. I had it all, custom ringtones, games, videos... all without buying them through the ****ty VZW market. 

It was great, I made a ton of my own ringtones from different underground hip-hop intros that looped and such...  Then my next phone was some generic LG flip phone that didn't let me do any of that...

ww.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_z500-694.php

sorry, cant post full links, but that's the one.


----------



## spa2k (Jun 5, 2011)

i had a motorola brick way back in around 2000. This was followed by a Samsung A300, then a Samsung C100....none of your new fandagled widgets with those bad boys!!


----------



## Diabl0570 (Jun 5, 2011)

KPN Pocketline Swing 200 was my first phone ever


----------



## evildarknight (Jun 6, 2011)

nokia ringo it was called it didnt even send sms!!!!


----------



## itang (Jun 6, 2011)

Sony Ericsson J300i..


----------



## divyanshu308 (Jun 6, 2011)

It was from kyocera and a cdma.
Blue back lit.
It was around 6 or 7 years before.
I really thought it was cool..:-D

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## TauTau (Jun 6, 2011)

Siemens S3 http://www.chip.de/ii/95897881_1fed507a5d.jpg


----------



## rosshalz (Jun 6, 2011)

mine was a t3500(or somethin like that) sonyericsson phone.. then moved to k700i Phone.. then to w700i phone then to my x10 mini pro.....(can anyone spot a trend here?? ) but x10 mini pro was the only and by far most disappointing of them all!!!


----------



## jacko_oafc (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine was a nokia 3210 i think with snake on that was a game and half


----------



## rejctchoir (Jun 6, 2011)

I had the same Nokia. I wonder where all of those ended up? I bet there is some cellphone elephant graveyard filled with 3210's


----------



## dunivan (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine was a Samsung A-640


----------



## sublimaze (Jun 6, 2011)

rompus said:


> All you young bucks on here... My first was a Motorola SCN2476A Bag phone.

Click to collapse



Lol. My father let me take his when I went on road trips. I used it very sparingly, though, because airtime cost an arm & a leg. That was the first cell phone I ever used. But my first real phone was a Motorola StarTAC.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA App


----------



## menonino (Jun 7, 2011)

Nokia 3210

Inviato dal mio Nexus One usando Tapatalk


----------



## bloodredshoes (Jun 7, 2011)

My family was late to the whole cell phone thing, so my first phone was the *Motorola C650* which I had to share with my younger sister when we were in high school.


----------



## longhorn24 (Jun 7, 2011)

Motorola razr

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA App


----------



## VistroDistro (Jun 7, 2011)

Motorola RAZR lol


----------



## cn0421 (Jun 7, 2011)

LG DARE. ohh yeaa


----------



## oldtimercurt (Jun 7, 2011)

Motorola Bag Phone--what a drag!

OTC


----------



## dexz (Jun 7, 2011)

Ericsson T10 was my first phone.. LoL!


----------



## munesh23 (Jun 7, 2011)

my first was Nokia 5110, she took alot of abuse, green screen FTW lol


----------



## beanboy89 (Jun 7, 2011)

Samsung SGH-X497. Got it in 2005 through Cingular, back in the day when flip phones were all the rage.


----------



## anmtrn (Jun 7, 2011)

My first baby was a Samsung sch-a930, awesome twist able camera


----------



## Rvinfinite (Jun 7, 2011)

A monochrome, pre-paid Virgin Mobile phone. Then I got a Sharp slider, followed by the SE K750i, a Nokia 5610, the Motorola Cliq, XT, a SE Equinox, and finally my baby... An EVO. 

XDA App - EVO - 2.3 unrooted. Help!


----------



## geo1972 (Jun 7, 2011)

6110 Nokia


----------



## obiwanbartek (Jun 8, 2011)

Sony CMD-J7 - best phone ever. I still have it.  Doing everything on phone was so quick this days


----------



## heinrichdut (Jun 8, 2011)

My first phone was the Nokia 5110. I remember it was unbreakable but unfortunately  not unsteelable...haha


----------



## o0stryxs0o (Jun 8, 2011)

It was one of the first Nokias that had a color screen. I customized that thing to high heavens. It glowed like a disco ball when it rang! Hahaha those were the days 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## hello247 (Jun 8, 2011)

first phone was nokia 3310. first android phone was htc desire


----------



## czesiu89 (Jun 8, 2011)

Ericcson T10  FTW!


----------



## David ! (Jun 8, 2011)

An old brick Nokia 3110 !


----------



## PrometheanFire (Jun 9, 2011)

I missed the Nokia 3310 bandwagon and got a 3410, good times!


----------



## Salzgurke (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess my first phone was my mother's old alcatel one touch easy
With features like texting :-D


Sent from my Defy CM7 rc0


----------



## Stanley Richards (Jun 9, 2011)

My first phone was one of those Nokia Music phones that slides up, I forgot the name of it but it was red and black.

My second phone was an LG cookie which I totally hated.


----------



## MR_BEANZ (Jun 9, 2011)

I started with a beeper in the late 80's, then went to that first Motorola flip. Don't remember the model but it was grey and big. Had an extended life battery in it and all. Couldn't tell me anything, I was the shiznit!!! Think I rode that phone all the way to the Motorola Startac, black small and sleek. All this was before GUI. I think then is when I went to Motorola i1000 with 2way radio (nextel). Then the i90. Switched carriers and went with the Palm One Trio, and kept that for some years. Took some time off from cell phones, didn't use one for about 3 yrs. Then decided to treat myself to the first iPhone. As of 3 months now I switched from ATT (iPhone), and now have T-mo MyTouch4G. And that's it in a nutshell. Think I missed a phone or two, but you guys get the point!!!

*MR.BEANZ*


----------



## HurricaneMike (Jun 9, 2011)

Analogue Panasonic car phone - could be removed and run off batteries (with a shoulder stap)


----------



## craig1965 (Jun 9, 2011)

Can't remember the number it was a Motorola with an aerial on the top about 2" long it was about the size of a Nike trainer 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## hesse21 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mi first phone was a Nokia 5100. There was a lot time ago. A have it for years.


----------



## yuszx (Jun 9, 2011)

Badass Nokia 3310. Why dont we have forum for it in xda so we can flash it with custom rom. =D

Sent from Post Office using 50¢ stamp.


----------



## iRam33z (Jun 10, 2011)

Nokia 6210


----------



## haydarm (Jun 10, 2011)

The Original Matrix Phone-- Nokia 7110! Old Skool! I wish Nokia was still making non-crap phones...


----------



## caedjar4 (Jun 10, 2011)

*Nokia*

My first cell was one of the countless 4 digit nokia phones with the single line, black and white dial screen.  No flip, no call waiting, no frills.  It was one of the first series of phones that were small enough to fit in your pocket, but yea...  Old school...


----------



## neocyke (Jun 10, 2011)

Damn this thread makes you feel old..

Started with a brick-sized motorola something-or-other. 1 line red/amber screen. Useful for pelting snatch thieves or some stupid dog that likes chasing people. Then a whole lot of other phones afterwards.. 
nokia : 5110, 3210, 7110 (just because the used it in Matrix), 3310, 5200, 6280 (last nokia, after they went to design hell)
ericsson : T10, T15, that insanely thin one (T18 was it?), R580 or something (changable screen color!)
siemens : C35, M35
alcatel : OT511
philips twist (my god simcards were big back then)

and prolly a few others which i can't remember. Graduated to color screen on an SE T610, SD enabled on a Sagem MY-X8, touchscreen on a Motorola E680, WinMo on an O2 XDAmini. Last phone was an MWg Zinc II and current a HTC TD2 + on occasion my gf's SE X8..

Damn that's a lot of phones..


----------



## Ecko50100 (Jun 11, 2011)

Crazy seeing all these old phones and such...

But I started out with the Samsung Juke on Verizon,
a couple phones I don't remember later,
now I have Motorola Bravo on T-Mobile.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Jun 11, 2011)

Oystr virgin 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## TacoSandwich85 (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool thread, if I remember correctly I had a Dash, G1, Bold 9700, Curve 8520, Bold 9700, G2, mytouch 4G. I loved my G1 but destroyed it by forgetting it was in my pocket and jumping in the pool. LOL! I only went to a 9700 because I had never owned a BB and thought it would be a good time to start. I remember installing the cupcake update manually only to have it come out officially shortly after. I stayed up until like 2 or 3 am just to get it. I remember the blue screen stock recovery and people warning users to be cautious about manually applying the update. I didn't care I was just so excited and thought I'd buy another one if this one got ruined or now known as "bricked." It's funny that not too long ago android was so new and people were uber worried about updating. GOTTA LOVE ANDROID THOUGH!!  I have been pretty lucky I have had just about every top smartphone except for the iPhone 

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## celeox (Jun 11, 2011)

Mine was a brick samsung lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA Premium App


----------



## bconover93 (Jun 11, 2011)

Motorola v195 flip phone w/ no camera. 2006. 9th grade. 

Sent from my CM7 Backflip


----------



## filthy_morphine (Jun 11, 2011)

Siemens S4 back in 1997, awesome  phone, survived a night in the grass on the rain. Then Nokia 7110 and than 9110.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using XDA App


----------



## norge-xda (Jun 11, 2011)

...I'm a granny here!

Nokia 2110, when nokia used to make phones deserving this name!


----------



## pantherzfinest (Jun 11, 2011)

legendary street phone, Motorola i730


----------



## doministry (Jun 11, 2011)

Heh!

Mitsubishi Trium


----------



## capaxdoli (Jun 15, 2011)

still trying to beat the 10 post requirement.  i have spent a long time working on a root and being a newbie i want the other newbies to learn from my mistakes.  my eloborate post is and the wait is killing me...my first phone...i dont remember...it was a seimens...i think.


----------



## NiquiSE (Jun 15, 2011)

Funny thing about this is, I remember my first phone really well. It was an old Samsung SGH-X426.

I beat the living heck out of that thing and it never stopped working..eventually gave it to my little sister..


----------



## androidfeen809 (Jun 15, 2011)

A boost 875i when they were in style in the 2006

T-Mobile G2 1.42 GHZ


----------



## johnston9234 (Jun 15, 2011)

My first phone and my current phone is a Droid Eris.


----------



## Duramajin (Jun 16, 2011)

Nokia 3315 I miss the battery life . 

Sent from my R800i using XDA Premium App


----------



## 66mustang (Jun 16, 2011)

Dancall DC1

Old skool - couldn't even text!


----------



## chykal (Jun 16, 2011)

*Motorola Bag Phone*

Motorola bag phone. No battery and antenna cable through the window for roof placement. It was a real PITA when it was raining


----------



## goonzie (Jun 16, 2011)

As I remember mine was Motorola T205


----------



## Bubu760 (Jun 16, 2011)

A Nokia first generation, without colors and camera ^^


----------



## Koizuma (Jun 16, 2011)

My 1st ever phone was the original Motorola Razr V3's and thats what got me into the whole modifying cellphone scene as well.


----------



## thejoos (Jun 16, 2011)

*Mine was Samsung*

It was a big black radio look-a-like phone equipped with Qualcomm chip. You remember the big antenna, black body, green LCD?


----------



## PabxH (Jun 16, 2011)

Dont ever remember. a nokia for sure


----------



## thejoos (Jun 16, 2011)

PabxH said:


> Dont ever remember. a nokia for sure

Click to collapse



You are right. It was Nokia.  I had a leather case too!


----------



## dakine12 (Jun 17, 2011)

The old Motorola slvr. Lasted me 8years lol

Sent from my LiquidLight using XDA App


----------



## gr33kb0i94 (Jun 17, 2011)

The 1st phone I had was the Htc Hero


----------



## Pyrocloud (Jun 17, 2011)

Star Tac WFT



eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse


----------



## Ohmnibus (Jun 17, 2011)

Old Siemens with display of 2 lines of text. Battery died.
Sagem my-v55. Accidentally put in laundry machine (died after sending random text  ).
Nokia 5140i. Still working.
Android Nexus One. Currently used.


----------



## InvinCibleXz (Jun 17, 2011)

My very first phone ----> 8250!


----------



## Fraise (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't rembember before my Nokia 3310....but i know there is something more oldschool


----------



## inversergame (Jun 17, 2011)

sony ericsson k500i


----------



## steven300 (Jun 17, 2011)

The first cell phone that i bought that was Sony Ericson C905 8 mega pixel after that phone i always love to use Sony Ericson


----------



## ph09kng (Jun 17, 2011)

don't remember... it was defiantly not a touch screen. and it only make/receive calls.


----------



## ahach (Jun 18, 2011)

Startech for ameritech lol this is an interesting topic

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## thejushinator (Jun 18, 2011)

sony ericsson z500


----------



## miqutu (Jun 18, 2011)

lg p500

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## soulicro (Jun 18, 2011)

The Nokia 5110... Oh yeah, original Snake and custom faceplates - what's not to love?!


----------



## yourender2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nokia 3310


----------



## ZeGuitarist (Jun 18, 2011)

Nokia 3330. Much fancier than those 3310s all the noobs bought.

but not really, I just thought more expensive = better


----------



## d3t0x (Jun 18, 2011)

It was a sony erickson - Tomb raider phone loL!


----------



## daryoonone (Jun 18, 2011)

A small company by the name of Neopoint. Made an awesome phone and smart UI and functionality for it's time. Too bad they, like many other dot com...went under.


----------



## rmg2 (Jun 18, 2011)

Pffffffff year 1999 Ericsson A1018s


----------



## Bmeer (Jun 18, 2011)

ZeGuitarist said:


> Nokia 3330. Much fancier than those 3310s all the noobs bought.
> 
> but not really, I just thought more expensive = better

Click to collapse



 The 3310 was like the iphone of it's time (save the more expensive part, that is). And I owned it


----------



## bruce2728 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nokia 1610 from 1996


----------



## Evynnstarr (Jun 18, 2011)

Bmeer said:


> The 3310 was like the iphone of it's time (save the more expensive part, that is). And I owned it

Click to collapse



Lol, same here. I owned a nokia 3310. Very sturdy it was. I remembers I liked that phone very much especially the ringtone composer option in it. I was so sad when it got stolen.


----------



## Leogansky (Jun 19, 2011)

The great nokia 3210


----------



## distball (Jun 19, 2011)

3310 - it was like a swissknife among other phones. Perfect for opening bottles


----------



## Freka (Jun 19, 2011)

Sony Ericsson k800i. Great phone, still works now .


----------



## DjLukeW (Jun 19, 2011)

Ahh memories. 

First phone was a Trium Aria, then a Nokia 3330 then a Trium Mars

Those were the days


----------



## doctorsax (Jun 19, 2011)

The Bosch 509e: http://www.cntr.salford.ac.uk/comms/resources/artefacts/mobilephones/bosch509e.jpg

Casing lit up orange for an incoming call. Tackiest gadget I ever owned but it did the job. Can't think why Bosch stopped making phones after that...


----------



## monoloco86 (Jun 19, 2011)

3315 and damn that thing was strong you could throw it against a wall and it would act like u just bought it


----------



## Canadian DJ (Jun 19, 2011)

my first phone was some LG flip phone, it was indestructible


----------



## rratalia (Jun 19, 2011)

Canadian DJ said:


> my first phone was some LG flip phone, it was indestructible

Click to collapse



As was mine. Although it wasn't as indestructible but it did the job. LG VX-3200, was a promo for when the cell network I was with at the time started rolling out digital service. Lol


----------



## kd0feo (Jun 19, 2011)

My first phone was a Katana, a really generic flip phone from Sprint.  I now run the Epic4g and have pre-ordered the evo3d after having sprint reset my upgrade.. so it's only $199 out the door.


----------



## ghearn18 (Jun 19, 2011)

My first phone was a Samsung rant from Sprint 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA Premium App


----------



## akkabukkaapps (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine was some Samsung phone through Sprint. I loved it because it was a half-flip and compact and it still works when I turn it on (or did a couple of years ago).


----------



## mitazo (Jun 19, 2011)

*re*

it was sony ericsson t210i. then it was very good but now i'ts called "brick"


----------



## mnbrennan (Jun 19, 2011)

Mine was the classic Nokia 3310. Then the N-Gage 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA App


----------



## bwolf417 (Jun 19, 2011)

mine was a prepaid phone that you buy from them corner stores it was a qualcomm, or something like that


----------



## d_gritza (Jun 19, 2011)

Siemens m55...it used to have these crazy flashing lights on the side. And I thought the color screen was incredible...oh boy was I wrong.


----------



## yweising (Jun 20, 2011)

nokia 3310 here!!


----------



## Jirrick (Jun 20, 2011)

about 9 years ago my aunt gave me her Siemens C25 as she bought herself brand new Siemens C45. C25 was very tough and I nicknamed it "brick" as it survived thousands of falls and crashes 

Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App


----------



## irBenn (Jun 20, 2011)

a Nokia 5110, with it's stumpy little aerial and interchangeable front plate. Was awesome.. for playing Snake


----------



## LorDPSYCHO (Jun 20, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola cd930... )


----------



## maxcool12345 (Jun 20, 2011)

nokia 6681 if i guessed it right.... really that phone was amazin made me happy.... tried each n everythin tk break it... but nothin happens... but i still miss some features.... like the combo help menu from which i discovered a new feature a day about it.... dont take me dumb... but really there are olwayz many thingz which r left out to know from a nokia phone.... they have a hud potential i must say......

Sent from my GT-S5670 using XDA App


----------



## calyxim (Jun 20, 2011)

Back in 1998 this was my first phone 
Good for cracking nuts.


----------



## lexamus (Jun 20, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 1112 dubbed "the brick." That phone could have withstood a zombie apocalypse... I cannot remember how many times I dropped it onto concrete, dropped it into puddles, or threw it against something and it still worked like a champ. Why can't they make durable phones that still are capable or awesomeness? Darn money-hungry phone companies...


----------



## pixowl (Jun 20, 2011)

My first phone I ever owned is a Nokia 3310


----------



## interxis (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't remined me exactly but it was a Motorola.


----------



## heq78 (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine was a Motorola Startac back in '99 or '00.


----------



## polo045 (Jun 20, 2011)

My first ever phone was the big white Motorola with the red numbers from way back in the day. My first android was the g1 the day it came out. Ever since, I've had every android phone known to Man!!! You name it, I've owned it or used it. My favorite, toss up between the OG Nexus or This Sensation when it gets rooted. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## gordyffc (Jun 20, 2011)

Good old Nokia 5110


----------



## maxcool12345 (Jun 21, 2011)

Really old is gold..... the build quality of cell phones in that era was superb...... or is there something like we love our new phones and care about them so we cant even withstand the thoughts of dropping them...  
Wat say.....?????
send from my GT-S5670(updated to 2.3.4) using XDA app


----------



## stormpack (Jun 21, 2011)

I loved my Siemens MC60. It was sooo slow and had a CIF resolution camera.


----------



## vUksi (Jun 21, 2011)

Nokia 3210


----------



## infrared_guy (Jun 21, 2011)

Mine was.a Nokia 5110 and been on prepaid through Powertel then Voicestream and finally tmobile Benn with them since ( I still have that phone with the custom buttons flashing antenna and faceplate lol)

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA Premium App


----------



## jazymonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

a dopod phone


----------



## taksu (Jun 21, 2011)

I think it was Nokia 3310. The build quality of phones back then was amazing, you could hammer a nail with those things. HTC phones are not bad for smartphones but wouldn't use them for tools, that's for sure!


----------



## ginsoakedboy81 (Jun 24, 2011)

*My first phone*

I started with a Nokia 3315


----------



## Andy (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine was a Sagem 715. T'was the future.


----------



## Alex530 (Jun 24, 2011)

Samsung gravity 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## Sinful Animosity (Jun 24, 2011)

It was a Nokia... don't remember the model...

Coolest thing it could do was play Snake.


----------



## MartyLK (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't remember the model name of the first actual portable phone I had, or even if it was cellular based, but it was one of those purse-type or what I think was referred to as a "suitcase" type portable phone. I'm pretty sure it was a Motorola. I didn't have it long, though.

The very first actual normal cellphone I owned was a Nokia freebee on contract and it was a candy bar style. It didn't have a sim card. I can't even remember it so it is impossible to find a picture of it.

The actual first smartphone I owned was a Palm Treo 600.


----------



## bstevens23 (Jun 25, 2011)

I don't remember what it was called but it was a Kyocera and it had a blue backlight. It came out just before some of the very first flip phones and then it lost any sense of awesomeness it had. I was 17 when I got it and not many kids had cell phones then so it had a small sense of coolness to it. It was also the only phone I had that would work when the battery was removed so long as it was plugged in.

I really miss that feature.


----------



## dirtbag_td (Jun 25, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia 6190. Sort of miss those style phones


----------



## samzh (Jun 25, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T618, and it had been stolen so i changed to moto M55, then my mom's nokia N73

turned to N82 at 2008, sony ericsson u10 at 2009, htc hero at 2010, and now htc incredible s.


----------



## ammarcool12 (Jun 25, 2011)

Motorola razr v3i 
SE w350i
SE K750I 
LG optimus(1st android)
HTC hd7(dint like wp7 so much and not much was available in my region)
Xperia play (back to android) 

Sent from my R800i using XDA Premium App


----------



## Saeufer (Jun 25, 2011)

nokia 3315 

and its still running  but not in use.


----------



## tripleintegral (Jun 25, 2011)

Nokia 1100 
Still works. Best phone ever.

Almost.


----------



## enemyneno (Jun 25, 2011)

Blackberry 8700g, Awesome Phone !


----------



## hisuperman (Jun 25, 2011)

My first was sony ericsson P910I，my father sent to me 。when I went to high school


----------



## JohnM (Jun 25, 2011)

A samsung rant...

Its basically a non touch screen phone with a slide out keyboard.

-Posted Using Tapatalk


----------



## XtremerNL (Jun 25, 2011)

My first phone is the Motorola M 3288

A Screen resolution off a amazing 96 x 32 pixels

With 10 numbers in the phone book. 5 for received and 5 for called 






Glad the time's are changed.


----------



## Haldi4803 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T68i xD


----------



## Retinar (Jun 26, 2011)

*MOTO*

MOTO E815.


----------



## AwesomeTurtle (Jun 26, 2011)

Some Virgin Mobile crap.


----------



## Bierce22 (Jun 26, 2011)

i had some nokia track phone that only had about 100 minutes a month ditched that finally went to a carrier (t-mobile worst 3years of my life) and got a razor witch the screen kept whiteing out all the time then i got a mt3g32b aka craptouch. now im on sprint with sprint primere and a hero, and i couldnt be happier.


----------



## travmanx (Jun 26, 2011)

Motorola razr .  Hated it,  everyone had it too lol

Sent from my HTC Desire CDMA using XDA App


----------



## Supremacist (Jun 26, 2011)

Throw me into the razr crowd.  No external memory was just killer!


----------



## etp (Jun 26, 2011)

My first ever phone is Siemens S4, loved it.


----------



## MattyST (Jun 26, 2011)

An old Nokia 3310. Ah... the good ol' days spent playing snake...


----------



## indymx (Jun 26, 2011)

my first phone was an old Samsung.. Don't recall the model of it, but it was on Sprint back in 1998.. It was pretty cool, for that time.

Then I got one of the most reliable phones of all time, a Motorola StarTac. And when that got old and boring, I had a Sanyo.. Was the best phone I have ever had for reception. Just couldn't do much with it.

I have also had a Moto Razr v3xx, a Moto Backflip and a Moto Flipside, the latter 2 being complete junk.

I'm now rockin a Samsung Infuse. Love it... I don't leave home without it...


----------



## nobleskill (Jun 26, 2011)

Alcatel one touch if memory serves. Bright yellow... terrible phone... then I think it was the Ericsson (wasn't Sony yet) 859 is what pops to mind. It was bright blue with a fold out key guard come microphone ish thing.. a bit of plastic that folded out and broke off after 6 hours or so of its life. Spectacular phone though.. battery life, txt, and little pull up aerial. My how things have changed...

Sent from my GT-P1000


----------



## hosusoft (Jun 26, 2011)

*motoroi*

motoroi

so bad phone


----------



## cid85 (Jun 26, 2011)

Siemens S6 iirc, got it from my father when he bought a new one. My first phone i bought myself was a nokia 3210, just the next after S6. Them nokias there were nearly unbreakable (e.g. 6210)  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA Premium App


----------



## menell (Jun 26, 2011)

A large bag phone that was too expensive lol


----------



## Dripz167 (Jun 27, 2011)

Motorola i450 aka BOOST MOBILE! Remember when DC was hot, and all you'd hear around is *BEEP BEEP* *Loud distorted voice because the speakerphone was avarage* *Kirrp*

This one btw, had it when I was 14, a freshman in High School.


----------



## InterPlace55 (Jun 27, 2011)

My first phone was a Razr for T-Mobile that got stolen in the locker rooms.  Did not have a phone again until just last year


----------



## Dorilife (Jun 27, 2011)

Jirrick said:


> about 9 years ago my aunt gave me her Siemens C25 as she bought herself brand new Siemens C45. C25 was very tough and I nicknamed it "brick" as it survived thousands of falls and crashes
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using XDA App

Click to collapse



My 1st phone was also a Siemens can't remember the model though..
And yes the were really tough..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kloobasa (Jun 27, 2011)

My first phone was Philips Savy :-D


----------



## mocelet2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

A Motorola CD930, I'm yet to find a screen that looks so good under sunlight. Thanks to its "holographic" screen it was even better with direct light, not like today's phones.

I think I have a picture with some of my first phones together (that Motorola, a couple of Ericsson, Siemens S45 and S50, a few Nokias, etc.) I'll look for it to post the pic, it's quite interesting to see the evolution in design and size ^^


----------



## Linnean (Jun 27, 2011)

A Nokia 3210 back in ~1999. Absolutely fantastic device.


----------



## mwshuo (Jun 27, 2011)

My first phone was a Ericsson before they were part of sony.
My second was a large brick of a Nokia that doubled as a defensive tool - could bludgeon someone with it if needed.


----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Ultramanoid (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## pramodahanya (Jun 27, 2011)

*nokia*

nokia N73(lost in 3 months) -> nokia (some flip cheep one) ->nokis 1630 -> nokia e62(only for 2 weeks) -> sony k750I -> nokia 1630 (another) -> htc wildfire


----------



## BlackWolf80 (Jun 27, 2011)

Very big panasonic don't remember the name of model

Inviato dal mio Optimus 2X


----------



## pramodahanya (Jun 27, 2011)

*nokia*

nokia N73(lost in 3 months) -> nokia (some flip cheep one) ->nokis 1630 -> nokia e62(only for 2 weeks) -> sony k750I -> nokia 1630 (another) -> htc wildfire
i loved n73 and sony k750i


----------



## rayfin (Jun 27, 2011)

Nokia 918 back in 1998.


----------



## Cinemaphile (Nov 18, 2011)

Dogen83 said:


> Do... do they still make those? I think I want one.

Click to collapse



A lot late but here ya go;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TeleMania-J...ultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e7d1558#ht_500wt_1413


----------



## cdordon (Nov 18, 2011)

My first phone ever- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then I had an LG music phone, gray with a camera. Then the Samsung Glyde (WORST PHONE EVAR) then an LG chocolate touch, then the DINC, now after switching from Verizon to AT&T, the Inspire 4G.
sent from me cellular device, eh?


----------



## lupipe (Nov 18, 2011)

my first ever - ALCATEL ONE TOUCH MAX!!!


----------



## biohaufen (Nov 18, 2011)

Hmm .... I think that it was an veryyyyyy old SONY ( without Ericsson ) ;D


----------



## Sourani (Nov 18, 2011)

HTC Topaz (Touch Diamond2) was my first smartphone, was very good until I upgraded it to win 6.5. Lastly I have to say, HTC Sensation rocks!


----------



## Bioz_UA (Nov 18, 2011)

Sony Erricsson K300I


----------



## Metnem (Nov 19, 2011)

Well I had Nokia 3310. I still remember the Snake game. 

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium


----------



## ntan97 (Nov 19, 2011)

HTC Desire... boo yah 

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA App


----------



## Big_Carlito (Nov 19, 2011)

Nokia 3310. Still using it... 

No I am kidding, I had been struggling on my new HTC for a couple hours...


----------



## Omer34 (Nov 19, 2011)

aaahh the good old days  I was like 9 years old and was whining my moms ears off for a phone so she gave me her old one. it was a ericsson t28.
cant think of a phone with a smaller screen.


----------



## wendellc (Nov 19, 2011)

Motorola Star Tac,  all analog. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using xda premium


----------



## tinyXperia (Nov 19, 2011)

Good ol' Nokia 3310, died about half year ago.


----------



## deeken (Nov 19, 2011)

The Nokia 2180. 

Got it 1997 and I've had the same phone # ever since.


----------



## rail205 (Nov 19, 2011)

Some Motorola huge thing about the size of an overstuffed wallet.


----------



## Abhoe (Nov 20, 2011)

The first phone I ever owned was a Motorola Razr.


----------



## willfred2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

nokia n95, now i have a galaxy s ii, would still be using n95 if it didnt fall in the toilet..... loved n95 stereo speakers, the alarm was insane


----------



## DroidVPN (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine was Nokia 3310


----------



## iwebsource (Nov 20, 2011)

Mine was the Motorola razr

Sent from my Telus T959D


----------



## j_lee811 (Nov 20, 2011)

nokia 3390


----------



## WinterEmpire (Nov 20, 2011)

Motoroloa RAZR. The keypad cover came unglued after a couple of months. What a terrible experience.


----------



## Punk9 (Nov 20, 2011)

My first phone (legit phone anyway) was the LG Rumor o:


----------



## slimslim (Nov 20, 2011)

Alcatel, I think the 'one touch easy'

Sent from my HTC Vivid via Tapatalk


----------



## PHarwell (Nov 20, 2011)

haha good memories, was an old samsung flip phone, and i remember having the camera on it and all the kids in my 5th grade were jealous


----------



## Matriak31 (Nov 20, 2011)

sony ericsson the one in goldeneye film...now that was a phone...goood reception and battery lasted me for like a week and i actually felt like Bond to


----------



## altix31 (Nov 20, 2011)

My first phone was a Samsung C260 during 2 years. I have always it, in its box.
  The world is changing and mobiles evolve quickly, very quickly.


----------



## koperniczx3 (Nov 21, 2011)

Siemens A56.. cant believe i've used a "black & white" phone lol


----------



## ministroni (Nov 21, 2011)

Absolute first phone was a junky virgin mobile thing with prepaid minutes. It was terrible, but it made calls and had a flashlight <3

First smartphone was the Incredible.


----------



## yzfr1kong (Nov 22, 2011)

Nokia 8110 "banana" phone circa 1997-1998.


----------



## _hollywood_ (Nov 22, 2011)

Nokia, and I don't remember the model number.  It was cool to have back then but absolutely sucked by today's standards.  I didn't have text and had to keep a (mental?) note on how many minutes I had used because if I went over it was freaking expensive!


----------



## Phrenks (Nov 22, 2011)

My parents were super conservative and thought "cell phones were fancy, unnecessary crap for rich people", so I was 17 when I finally got one. I got a Sony Ericsson w200i, which is funny because I now own a Sony Ericsson Xperia arc


----------



## Cyrano4 (Nov 22, 2011)

Alcatel one touch easy


----------



## kosby2000 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hyundai used to produce mobile phone as well


----------



## RobertMunch (Nov 22, 2011)

Sony Ericsson C905


----------



## timmie201 (Nov 22, 2011)

My first one was an iPhone the original one.


----------



## rirozizo (Nov 22, 2011)

made in china blackberry with 2 batteries, one inside it, one it the cover... no wifi, slow bluetooth, bad screen dpi, corrupts sdcards into no fix... and no bbm support (screen cracked... no fix)

nokia 5310 xpress music

samsung corby S3653W (stolen)

nokia 5310 xpress music (again!)

HTC Desire Z (current) (running ILWT CM7)

———————————————
sent from a phone... 'nuf said 
btw... justin bieber sucks
———————————————


----------



## math0079 (Nov 23, 2011)

My first phone, an incredible Motorola razr !!!!

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## spondbob (Nov 23, 2011)

it was the old nokia, so i forgot the serial


----------



## JeremyT1m (Nov 23, 2011)

Nokia 3310. funny how technology changes things.


----------



## Ellis45678 (Nov 23, 2011)

My first ever phone was a nokia 3210 on orange 1999. Nearly 12 years on and damm Just got my first smartphone, times have changed lol. But I do miss the easiness/brick/lack of functions feel to the old phones.


----------



## jaestreetss (Nov 23, 2011)

I forgot the model. But it was a Ericson flip phone from omni point it was black and royal blue

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## Omen87 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nokia 252c in yellow. Heck yes.


----------



## vernzi (Nov 24, 2011)

my first phone was bosch 2 liner i dont remember the model then got the new release of nokia 5110 then, my first colored phone was sonyericsson T68i.


----------



## CrypticHedgehog (Nov 24, 2011)

Some LG flip phone in 2002.. Then a Razr.. Then a G1.. Now a MT4G.


----------



## Slikk1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Long gone Motorola POS with red display of only numbers

Still have the following phones(for some ungodly reason)
Panasonic EB-TX310ASTX
Motorola Pebble(Orange)
Samsung Black Jack
Samsung Galaxy i7500
Samsung Galaxy S i897

Next phone is possibly a Sony Arc S


----------



## Hayden18 (Nov 24, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 6085 

I've had three phones since then

LG gs290
Huawei u8150
Huawei ideos X5 <(two of these... one is deceased)

Sent from my u8800 using xda premium


----------



## jes0411 (Nov 24, 2011)

My first was an alcatel ot (I don't remember the model), it was a little one with external antenna, screen without color and orange light, it was broken one year later

Enviado desde mi LG-P970 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Silas_ (Nov 24, 2011)

Nokia 6230 ^^


----------



## Leozaors (Nov 24, 2011)

Ericsson T18s , old times...


----------



## ChanceStad (Nov 24, 2011)

First one I remember was a blackberry pearl. First android was a Nexus S


----------



## Syntaxer (Nov 24, 2011)

Nokia 3310


----------



## mobile_sensei (Nov 24, 2011)

The 1st cell phone I ever owned was a motorola bag phone for my car, back in like 1991. The 1st "modern" phone I had was the Motorola Razr v1. Went to a BB pearl, then BB Curve. Next was Droid 1, Droid X, Bionic, Galaxy Fascinate. Now have a Thunderbolt on Verizon, awating upgrade to Galxy Nexus, this is my work phone (I work at Verizon). My personal phone is a Nexus S 4G on Sprint, & will also upgrade it to GNex.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## tomo_3 (Nov 24, 2011)

first was something like sagem myx5


----------



## Eatbacon (Nov 25, 2011)

Nokia 3310, still beats most modern phones


----------



## minhthang_dunia (Nov 25, 2011)

Nokia 1208

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Radiolotek (Nov 25, 2011)

I can't remember my first. Some nokia brick. I love my EVO though.


----------



## selfinflicted1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Sky-tell 2 way was my first device. First nice phone was the g1.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA App


----------



## sbhboi (Nov 25, 2011)

Back to those old days, I just using my good ol' Motorola c350 before change to e398.


----------



## jonathangizmo (Nov 25, 2011)

*Nokia 1600*

At that time Nokia was ruling lol..


----------



## Krasus (Nov 25, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T630 -> Nokia N73 ME -> HTC Sensation (current).


----------



## smackdownn (Nov 25, 2011)

sony ericsson w800i>nokia n73>nokia e51>nokia 5800>samsung wave>samsung captivate>LG Optimus 3D,Toshiba Thrive!!!


----------



## darasz89 (Nov 25, 2011)

my first phone was... Ericsson T10i


----------



## Jim Millerick (Nov 25, 2011)

My first phone was a Motorola Startac.  My first smartphone was an HTC 6600 I believe.


----------



## HeavenlyWinds (Nov 25, 2011)

My first phone was a playphone i got when i was 3. My first smartphone was the G1.


----------



## live99 (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't remember the module no.
But it was the first Nokia phone with MIDI ringtones

It was a revolutionary epic feature at that time 

I never ever thought the phones will come out with colored display and with a camera too


----------



## live99 (Nov 26, 2011)

Also I were a Nokia fan

Then I got

Nokia 3100 (still using it as my second phone LOL) 
Nokia 6600
Nokia navigator
Nokia 5800

Then I was going to buy an iPhone but changed my mind when I saw nexus one with my uncle . It was my first time to see Android in action

So I turned to a nexus fan and android fraek 

So:
Nexus one
Nexus s

And I think I will get my galaxy nexus soon


----------



## devius (Nov 26, 2011)

It was Motorola StarTac, was awesome.

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## Goosteady (Nov 26, 2011)

Motorola DynaTAC 8000X


----------



## cheviguy79 (Nov 26, 2011)

My first phone was a bag phone, then came the brick phone lol.
That's when gas was under a doller a gallon


----------



## lionlevas (Nov 26, 2011)

Siemens c30 - Cant say much.. 

Nokia 6310i - The best phone i have used .... 

Nokia 3200 - Worst ever .. 

Nokia 6260 - Again a bad choice "made up my mind will never buy a Nokia again    especially Symbian" 

SE W950 - Still love this cell,no 1 could beat the music on this... using it as a spare. 

HTC Desire S - What can i say !


----------



## coco_u8110 (Nov 26, 2011)

1st Samsung e740
2nd LG cookie fresh
3rd huawei u8110
All pretty much budget phones. 

Sent from my U8120 using XDA App


----------



## Tschuu (Nov 26, 2011)

First was a nokia 3720 :-D


----------



## ptvtpc (Nov 26, 2011)

Old Nokia 1110


----------



## lio02 (Nov 26, 2011)

My first one was Ericsson T10s


----------



## Krasus (Nov 26, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T630.


----------



## shortenuf (Nov 26, 2011)

samsung anycall


----------



## verbatim20 (Nov 26, 2011)

First phone I owned was the Sony Erricson W580i


----------



## UnU$UAL ROC (Nov 26, 2011)

*MY FIRST*

Nokia 3330


----------



## atmos7fera (Nov 26, 2011)

Nokia 3210


----------



## goodrobot (Nov 27, 2011)

my first phone is erricson t10 (the famous flip phone on 1990 era)

hahahaa


----------



## diddysg (Nov 27, 2011)

Motorola  E398

Sent from my Google Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## K4mu1 (Nov 27, 2011)

My Old Nokia 3310


----------



## Rudoslav (Nov 27, 2011)

*Hmm*

I didnt use phones in my childhood, but so far as i remember it was Nokia 6610i.


----------



## odevans (Nov 28, 2011)

Nokia 3210, had some sweet covers for it too!


----------



## shadow3352 (Nov 28, 2011)

Motorola W490. Screen gave out on me many, many...many times. That 1 year warranty served me well.


----------



## mmilestone (Nov 28, 2011)

It all started wayyyy back in 1993 with a Motorola International 3200 (Looked like those Dynatac models) . . .


----------



## 2rootit (Nov 28, 2011)

can't remember my exact first phone but i was just cleaning out some stuff and found my first camera for a motorola that plugged in the bottom, and i thought that was great.


----------



## sooyong94 (Nov 28, 2011)

Nokia 6510


----------



## Hmgrepper (Nov 29, 2011)

Nokia 3110 was first, had several cheap flip phones before growing into the Motorola	star tac. Then I advanced to the keyboard messaging phones. Now my last three have been Android: Samsung moment, evo 4g, evo 3d. 

G

Sent from my Viper-powered Evo 3D via Tapatalk


----------



## System92 (Nov 29, 2011)

My first phone was an LG Keybo about 2-3 years ago.  Smartphone wise,  it's an HTC Incredible S about 3 months ago by now!


----------



## AFAinHD (Nov 29, 2011)

I think my first was a samsung a420.  Ah just remembering how I used to have a flip phone that could barely text and now I'm replying to a post on XDA and listening to music on my phone. 

Sent from my SGH-T839 using XDA App


----------



## newter55 (Nov 29, 2011)

Had to share one of these at work back in the day.


----------



## android-lover (Nov 29, 2011)

in 2005 blackberry 8700G ......       and got robbed in front of my house and the thief took the phone


----------



## Vivid525 (Nov 29, 2011)

Samsung Galaxy Mini <--- right now

Samsung S2  <--- Next


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Nov 29, 2011)

I had one of the siemens shoulder hanging bricks..
Like a 1KG battery attached to console that looks like house fone.
The Antenna was 2meters long and stuck into the air, it looked funny carrying this thing around.


----------



## Ruudfood (Nov 29, 2011)

Nokia 3110.  No, not that new fangled tiny re-release.  I had the original version:






Followed by this classic:


----------



## leto78 (Nov 29, 2011)

Siemens C25. It made calls and SMS.

No date/time and no sms confirmation (I had to insert special operator tag to receive it).


----------



## Kiboe (Nov 29, 2011)

Alltel branded LG generic flip phone 
(2007-2009) then I got a Verizon branded Samsung smooth.  Until 2010 then a black berry for a year now the adr6300
Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## Kiboe (Nov 29, 2011)

Vivid525 said:


> Samsung Galaxy Mini <--- right now
> 
> Samsung S2  <--- Next

Click to collapse



Isn't the galaxy mini a wifi only PDA? Like the iPod touch.

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA App


----------



## memekmek (Nov 29, 2011)

SAMSUNG A650   I actually found it over thanksgiving break and turned it on just to reminisce about the simple old days


----------



## pcwolff (Nov 29, 2011)

MOTO Razr v3, first phone that was actually mine. Used an older phone years before that, but I have no idea what the make/model of it was.


----------



## PALSYS7 (Nov 29, 2011)

I started my mobile experience with an old Nokia though I've no idea of the model. I do, however, fondly remember playing "Snake"


----------



## SoKoOLz (Nov 30, 2011)

Nokia 8850, i have been using Nokia forever until it fails me on e71

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## butman0 (Nov 30, 2011)

Nokia 5110. Snake rocks!


----------



## k-19 (Nov 30, 2011)

hi all im new here and thought i'd greet everyone here.

my first phone was a nokia 5190. i was in grade 8 (in 1998) and it was one of the newest phones in gsm technology at the time.

after high school i was really intrigued by the telecommunications industry so i decided to work at fido (now a subsidary of rogers communications)

since the 5190, ive moved on to a diverse list of phones.. 3390, 8890, T39m, V600, P800, P900, O2 XDA iiS, etc.

now, im stuck with an iPhone 4 after being fed up with my X10. im here now to see if you great people here can shed some light on me to see if i can get my X10 running better than ever so i can hop back over to android =)


----------



## stevehd2 (Nov 30, 2011)

SAGEM ( carnt remember the model number)
nokia 5110
nokia 3210
ericsson t10
nokia 3310
nokia 3330
ericsson t28
motorolla v60
motorolla v66i
motorolla t721
sagem my x6
motorolla v600
motorolla v635
sony ericsson (carnt remember the model number)
imate jam
imate kjam
htc touch diamond
htc hd2


----------



## Batryoperatedboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Samsung X427. Thing was awesome, if I dropped it, it would bounce.

Then the SLVR... Buh...

W600i
K750i
W800i (Flashed my K750i)
W810i
W960i
K550i
W610i (Converted the K550i)
W580i x3
W760i
C905
HTC Aria
Xperia Play. =)

Sorry, I know it was just asking about first phone... It was mostly a mental note for myself. =)


----------



## lykofos (Nov 30, 2011)

I should probably upgrade more often.

First cellphone ever: Audiovox 9900 (2yrs) - craptastic thick clamshell phone
LG 8600 (2yrs) - LG imitation of the Razr
LG Dare (3yrs) - touchscreen dumb phone
Current phone/first smartphone: Droid Bionic (3 months)


----------



## gardist (Nov 30, 2011)

*Sony*

Sony CM-DX 1000
Its still working, had only 10 entries in phonebook and 10 for SMS


----------



## manoah (Nov 30, 2011)

nokia 3330 *_*
now XPERIA X8


----------



## maxx.dll (Nov 30, 2011)

1. SE k750i was stolen
2. Ginza Ms 100
3. Rover PC r5
4. Nokia 5500
5. Acer dx650
6. ZTE blade
7. Huawei u8800

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## Felimenta97 (Nov 30, 2011)

Samsung D500 (or any model with the same housing)
Samsung F250
Sony Ericsson U20i (Xperia X10 Mini Pro)

I am only 14 years old.


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 30, 2011)

Siemens AX72, then
Siemens C75, then
BenQ-Siemens EF81, and now
Motorola Droid X


----------



## kwkbnk (Dec 1, 2011)

An ugly Motorola back in 97

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA App


----------



## Darkecrowe (Dec 1, 2011)

One with a piggly tail cord on it... then a beeper, then eh.. a razr? Thing was great and had a club lights mod.


----------



## InTents (Dec 1, 2011)

*Alcatel*

I had a little Alcatel with an orange screen as my first phone


----------



## Frost0113 (Dec 1, 2011)

CM-R111 make sure you Google it if you don't know what it is. 

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using XDA App


----------



## samerc (Dec 1, 2011)

My 1st phone was a Nokia 8210 (or as we called it baby nokia)...
before that i used my parents phones (i really have no clue what they were)...


----------



## castrozan (Dec 1, 2011)

I think,Nokia's first sliding phone what i used first =)


----------



## svtfmook (Dec 1, 2011)

motorola teletac 200


----------



## know50 (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a brick with a moto emblem and some numbers drawn on it! I could talk to it but no one ever responded to me. I think it was called the moto brick. Lonely childhood. Jk =)


----------



## Rosk1 (Dec 1, 2011)

The blue nokia 3510i ..
now i have a Samsung Galaxy S i9000


----------



## CallMeVentus (Dec 1, 2011)

My first phone....hmm....
I think it was the Samsung Mini Giant (a really small flip phone , got stolen)
Then I moved on to the Nokia N95 (internal LCD screwed up because I treated my phone as a ball)
Then onto the Sony Ericsson W995 (It got stolen , freaking school)
Which was then I got my Nokia 5800 XpressMusic (my dad lost it , still the best music phone IMO)
And now I have my Samsung Galaxy Ace (I have no complaints , I just should've chosen the Desire HD instead , I was only given those two options)

Wait this is just a first phone post ?

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## lenidas (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone, My first phone was a Nokia 3220, today a have a motorola defy and y loved it


----------



## benrees21 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nokia banana phone. Forget the models actual name but it was similar to the one in the first Matrix film except a bit bigger and without the button to automatically slide the front down. 

Sent from my Nexus S on CM9, Morfic's SEUV Kernel and some help from Tapatalk!


----------



## svenningtons (Dec 1, 2011)

A trium astral in blue, which my mum had till 2 years ago! About 1996 vintage!

Sent from my X10 using XDA App


----------



## carden12 (Dec 2, 2011)

It is nokia 1110....


----------



## brobberson (Dec 2, 2011)

the first phone was a work phone. Nextel pos then my first was a lg flip with no colour screen.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## mattmartin77 (Dec 2, 2011)

lg enV

...10char...


----------



## Khanate (Dec 2, 2011)

My first phone was Ericsson R320s it was ages ago ^^


----------



## retn0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Siemens a52


----------



## cheezzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

nokia 3315/2100.. got my phone a lil later during college

how are kids gonna pull through pre-school without one today..


----------



## nettmanek (Dec 2, 2011)

siemens S35i and Nokia 3210


----------



## TroyBoy30 (Dec 2, 2011)

my first phone was a car phone.  don't remember the make but it's still stashed in a closet somewhere.


----------



## agent205 (Dec 2, 2011)

1st nokia 3530 (m.i.a)

2nd nokia 6600 (k.i.a)

3rd nokia 8210 (k.i.a)

4th nokia n70 (swapped)

5th Samsung Valencia (still rocks)

6th LG Optimus Black (alive and used )


----------



## TheUkieVillain (Dec 2, 2011)

*My phones*

My phones (appx. dates of use)
Nokia 3390 (Aug 2003-Aug 2005)





Sony Ericsson t610 (Aug 2005-2007)




Nokia MusicXpress 5310 (2007-2009)




HTC HD2 (2010-present)





(And sorry, I can't figure out for the life of me how to resize photos in BBC on these boards...)

Loved 'em all.

As you can see, I'm a big fan of the thinner, candy-bar style phones. When I went to upgrade my Nokia 5310, I was reluctant to get a smartphone (luddite that I am...LOL), but I was so turned off by the lack of aesthetic candy-bar phones, and the INCREASE in thickness for the Nokia MusicXpress series that I figured if I was going to add bulk to the phone in my pocket, I might as well add functionality as well. Hence the HD2.


----------



## Dronevil (Dec 2, 2011)

Phillips savvy

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## asim0 (Dec 2, 2011)

Bosch 909 Dual S, awesome blue lit screen, loudest ever ringtone


----------



## davidusr (Dec 3, 2011)

My first was a Motorola(?) "brick" phone, complete with the red digital, one line display, back in 91. We've come a long way baby! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## gibsonus (Dec 3, 2011)

A nokia mobira. Really. Am in that old ;-) thanks OP.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## sooyong94 (Dec 3, 2011)

Nokia 6510.


----------



## suchita1234 (Dec 3, 2011)

*My first mobile phone was Nokia n72*

Later on I switched to E75. We in India use Nokia majoritily. Hence very rarely we bother abt OS.


----------



## fisher1991 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sidekick 2 couldn't get enough of the swivel screen....until I broke it lol

Sent from my PG86100 using XDA App


----------



## dimensionone (Dec 3, 2011)

Motorola razor

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kazi_rizwan (Dec 3, 2011)

2001 - Nokia 3310  .... i still have it !


----------



## ~SilverLad~ (Dec 3, 2011)

*...when nokia still was what it used to be... *

My first ever phone, was the glorious *Nokia 232* (...back in 1995)






...then:

Motorola MicroTAC 7200
Nokia 2110
Nokia 6110
Motorola v3688
Ericsson T28
Nokia 6210
Nokia 6310i
Nokia 7110
Nokia 7650
Nokia 6620
XDA I (O2-UK)
SonyEricsson P910i
Nokia 9300i
Nokia N80
Palm Treo 750v
Nokia E61i
Nokia E71
Blackberry Curve 8900
BlackBerry Bold 9000
Nokia E90
Nokia N97
Nokia N97 Mini
HTC TyTN 2
Nokia E72
*HTC Desire Z* (aka: "Vision" and "G2") & *Motorola PRO+* - Model: MB632 (aka: "Elway Plus") *Current Devices*


----------



## AmberLynn (Dec 3, 2011)

Alcatel One Touch Easy Snow White.

Br
Amber


----------



## Zarzok (Dec 3, 2011)

I may be dating myself , not that bad thou.. 38 years young .. 

This was my first Cell Phone. (dam .. won't let me link, not my fault my old account got hacked .. ) 

Motorola 2900 Bag Cell Phone 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Motorola2900BagPhone.JPG


----------



## Deleted member 3493119 (Dec 3, 2011)

An old Samsung flip phone


----------



## Deafcyclist (Dec 3, 2011)

A Kyocera K9


----------



## John822 (Dec 3, 2011)

Moto e815.............


----------



## groves226 (Dec 3, 2011)

some POS old nokia when i was in germany back in 2001/2002

handheld google device


----------



## danikron (Dec 3, 2011)

A huge Samsung of some sort that my father passed on to me when he got a much smaller Ericsson, T18 it might have been. Back in '97 I believe.


----------



## Sgt-Hartley (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow... If remember correctly i had a motorola v50 as my first phone. Hop things have changed


----------



## Zarzok (Dec 4, 2011)

Zarzok said:


> I may be dating myself , not that bad thou.. 38 years young ..
> 
> This was my first Cell Phone. (dam .. won't let me link, not my fault my old account got hacked .. )
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Forum should let me post links and pics now .


----------



## 4ktvs (Dec 4, 2011)

Cool My first phone was with me for about a year and then I got the SGS2 and it's the best phone I have ever paid for with my $ and the only one.


----------



## kazi_rizwan (Dec 4, 2011)

DevStaffAndroid said:


> An old Samsung flip phone

Click to collapse



Few years back, we were never interested in the Samsung Model numbers


----------



## Aoler (Dec 4, 2011)

sony ericsson p910i

---------- Post added at 07:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------




Zarzok said:


> Forum should let me post links and pics now .

Click to collapse



wow，that phone great。


----------



## xdro (Dec 4, 2011)

Nokia 3310 ... Bähhhh ...  And the second was a James Bond Motorola ;-) , next a Sony Ericsson... Don't Know the Name of the Modell ... List is 2 long for all my phones ...

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using XDA App


----------



## Martee2 (Dec 4, 2011)

Nokia 3310 -> Nokia 3200 -> Nokia 6030 -> Sony Ericsson W200 -> Nokia 6233 -> HTC 7 Trophy


----------



## Jcyber777 (Dec 4, 2011)

my first phone was the Siemens A 57 
it was quit a cool phone for me in this time


----------



## Darky135 (Dec 4, 2011)

My first phone was a second-hand Siemens C60


----------



## ChIP_83 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my history:






My frist phone was Mitsubishi MT-30


----------



## frankattack (Dec 4, 2011)

I remember my first cell phone was an old Nokia of some sort, it was suuuuper cool thou (riiiiiiiight) because you could change the face plate... Tango Orange was my choice!  Game of choice: Snake... wow, I miss that.  Ahhh, simpler times.


----------



## inv3stment (Dec 4, 2011)

Can we please just let this thread die? No one cares about what phones you owned.


----------



## joelp228 (Dec 4, 2011)

My first phone was the AT&T Samsung Blackjack back in 2007. I loved that phone!


----------



## GuestK00111 (Dec 4, 2011)

Siemens C25. 

Hi btw, my first post here, trying to get it to 10 posts so i can thank the guys building ICS Rom for my Samsung Galaxy 3.  Keep it up!


----------



## BLuff.Master (Dec 4, 2011)

Nokia 2100


----------



## agent205 (Dec 4, 2011)

inv3stment said:


> Can we please just let this thread die? No one cares about what phones you owned.

Click to collapse


----------



## Khair.wara (Dec 5, 2011)

My first fone was a blue colored samsung with a tiny antenna couldnt remember the model it was back in 2002

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## ImEatingSeeds (Dec 5, 2011)

The LG VX5200 -- that thing was a TANK. It withstood the roughest toughest beatings of any device I've ever owned. 

We used it to play football once - and it survived. It seems that this is characteristic of most LG devices.


----------



## Yako Tech (Dec 5, 2011)

My first phone was the Nokia 5190 I remember when I play the snake game lol

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## spinrite (Dec 5, 2011)

Palm Treo 700wx. Loved the phone, a workhorse. But how far we've come in a few years.


----------



## roland23 (Dec 5, 2011)

My first one was Ericsson A1018s (stole). After was Ericsson T10, an LG, Sony Ericsson P908, Nokia E60, SE K800i, Nokia N97, IPhone 4 and finally my GT-I9000. 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA App


----------



## Crippius (Dec 5, 2011)

I began with a classic Nokia 5190 !


----------



## AuroraKnight (Dec 5, 2011)

I think my very first phone was the motorola pebl, and it seemed so amazing to me back then lol....not so much anymore. got my first android, the motorola droid by verizon and life changed drastically  now I'm rollin with the droid 3, love it. I only wish to have the wiimote work with it and it'll be the perfect phone to me XD


----------



## zoppp (Dec 5, 2011)

Blackberry 8320. Toughest smartphone ever. Period.

Sent from my G2X


----------



## digilexic (Dec 5, 2011)

So I am really going to date myself...I had a motorola bag phone. With alltel in virginia...I worked for Radio Shack. I got rid of it after my first $365 phone bill!

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Draktir (Dec 5, 2011)

Motorola Spice (XT300), however I quickly got rid of that one and got an HTC Panache (Glacier or MyTouch 4G, whichever you prefer).


----------



## wormix500 (Dec 5, 2011)

Siemens C30
http://images10.okr.ro/auctions.v3/700_700/2010/12/23/6/4/248991780-5579348-700_700.jpg 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA App


----------



## E_pick (Dec 5, 2011)

First was the Ericsson T39. Was proud to own it as it was the first phone with built-in Bluetooth (thought at that time I did not know what it did!!! )

Fell in love with the brand that I bought a series of Sony Ericsson's including the T610, K310 and K750. Stuck to Sony Ericsson W550 for 2 years. Still have it though its bricked (Hoping that someone would be able to repair it for me...)

Bought a Samsung Epic 4G and just rooted it last week...


----------



## gregc2009 (Dec 5, 2011)

Motorola Bag phone (don't remember the model)
Motorola Startac
Nextel i1000
Motorola MPX220
Nokia 3110
Nokia 6085
Nokia E71
Nokia N900
Samsung Vibrant


----------



## platypuss94 (Dec 6, 2011)

+1 for the razr


----------



## .Nox (Dec 6, 2011)

Old school nokia brick!


----------



## ShadowTech13 (Dec 6, 2011)

First phone? A pink Verizon Razr... Being a girl, I have to say, I really do not like pink phones. XD

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Rastislav.Maskal (Dec 6, 2011)

Motorola Timeport..really good mobile..before 16 years ago


----------



## galaxys (Dec 6, 2011)

C my sig.....


----------



## netox187 (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi, My first cell was Siemens C25 got it from my father. Nobody from my friends don't even got any cellphone so I was first. It wasnt so big like the newest 3210 from Nokia


----------



## karbre (Dec 6, 2011)

my first phone was a nokia. shame on me - my first smartphone was an apple iphone 3GS. my newest buy is a galaxy 2 S. i think a good choise.


----------



## malteschulz13 (Dec 6, 2011)

My first phone was a Virgin Mobile prepaid flip phone and my first smartphone was an iPhone 3GS.


----------



## cstaylor (Dec 6, 2011)

Good ol' LG Keybo. Nice and simple, just worked. Had an iPod touch in my other pocket.


----------



## KayxGee1 (Dec 6, 2011)

A sidekick '08 

Sent from my LG-P925 using xda premium


----------



## SparkyDCG (Dec 6, 2011)

I can't really remember I think it was a big huge rubber phone with an ariel that would poke your eye out if you weren't careful and I was using a BT Cellnet networks lol then I owned a Nokia 3210 and then it was a NEC phone another chunky brick and now I have had hundreds of phones all makes and sizes and now I am currently on a second hand HTC Touch HD T8282 Windows mobile and I hate it


----------



## DataGov (Dec 7, 2011)

A Nokia candy bar phone from 1996.


----------



## mkbi11 (Dec 7, 2011)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



nokia 6230i 
boy did that battery last forever..compared to my HD2


----------



## mid_life_crisis (Dec 7, 2011)

Analog Motorola Startac is the oldest one I can remember the name of, but I had the classic brick shaped type before that.


----------



## Mad Max 63 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nokia 3390. I still have it although it wont turn on. I loved the snake game that came on it.


----------



## BrokenJumps (Dec 7, 2011)

I forget the exact model, but it was some kind of Brick with a Nokia Logo on it which had an extendable wire and worked on the Orange Network. I lost it once and the next day a courier delivered another to my door. (True Story).


----------



## alfanumerica (Dec 7, 2011)

Motorola TACS and then Ericsson T19 blue (90's...)


----------



## Cuppeerr (Dec 7, 2011)

(2006)Ok my first phone in 06' was a nokia 6301 on Tmobile.

(2007)Next phone was a moto razr on Tmobile.

(2008)After that switched to att and got a blackjack 2 ( thought it was so cool).

(2009)Broke my blackjack and bought a sidekick id unlocked for att.

(2010)Broke my sidekick id and bought a HTC pure (thought that was cool also...)

(2010)Sold my pure and got the og iPhone.

(2010)After that I sold my iPhone switched to sprint and got the Evo 4G. By far one of the best phones ever.

(2011)Broke that evo and got a replacement haha

(2011)After that I broke it again and they sent me a new evo 3d and that's what I got now

Swyped from mah 3vo!


----------



## DistrictDigital (Dec 8, 2011)

My first was with MetroPCS, and it was the Samsung SCH-A870. Possibly my favorite phone ever.


----------



## TheChiZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Virgin Mobile Oystr


----------



## ZiggyR2005 (Dec 8, 2011)

My 1st phone?

It was a Nokia flip phone. Then I got a HTC Tilt, then went on to HTC G1.


----------



## athulele (Dec 8, 2011)

My first cell was a Sony Ericsson K790i


----------



## jiricrispeyn (Dec 8, 2011)

My first phone was the Nokia 3310, like 7 years ago I think (could be 8?)


----------



## Fulaeetoy (Dec 8, 2011)

3210 was the first. 

- Sent from Android Mobile


----------



## eightphantomz (Dec 8, 2011)

My first phone would be Ericsson. Wayyyyy before merging with Sony.


----------



## kowcop (Dec 8, 2011)

Motorola MicroTAC in 1996


----------



## Gomenkiyo (Dec 9, 2011)

Sanyo Katana xD


----------



## Kleiner7 (Dec 9, 2011)

Samsung Behold ;D


----------



## invasion2 (Dec 9, 2011)

Motorola Razor!!! The iPhone of 2004 

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## mattjorgs (Dec 9, 2011)

First, some cheap Nokia phone to start me off with.

Then a Sony Ericsson which was definately better than the Nokia.

Then a very very old BlackBerry, but loved it because of the UMA capabilities.

Then a Nexus S until I got mugged and that got stolen.

Back to the Sony Ericsson until I got my HTC Sensation and I have been loving it so far!


----------



## polomalkin (Dec 9, 2011)

moto c350. 128x128 color display, java, internet, mp3 and 3gp video. I even read a books on it )))


----------



## Lysdexia (Dec 9, 2011)

Little Nokia brick. Only thing I miss about it was its durability and the ability to text without looking 

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA App


----------



## Jordo de Owens (Dec 9, 2011)

I had a really cheap Sony Ericsson pre-paid phone. It did the basics so I can't complain, and led to me getting interested in mobile devices in the first place, so it served it's purpose even if it was total rubbish.


----------



## JTayta (Dec 9, 2011)

A motorola flip phone! and it was in the days of SIM cards being credit card sized and slid in.  No text support either.

Oh dear...feeling very old.


----------



## luks_p (Dec 9, 2011)

This is my 1st phone: Motorola T190 Indigo Blue. Bought in 2003.


----------



## osirus1977 (Dec 9, 2011)

*first cell phone*

some qualcomm phone for a wireless company called primeco in 1998


----------



## visionviper (Dec 9, 2011)

Lysdexia said:


> Little Nokia brick. Only thing I miss about it was its durability and the ability to text without looking
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA App

Click to collapse



I had some sort of Nokia brick as my first phone too. I killed my first couple phones in various accidents. I washed one, another got ran over by a car when it fell out of my pocket without me realizing it.


----------



## Android-UK (Dec 9, 2011)

A Nokia 3210 - till some toe rag stole it :/


----------



## jerme (Dec 10, 2011)

Nokia 2110i in year 1998.


----------



## expl0it4 (Dec 10, 2011)

Some Nokia bar phone around 2001.


----------



## Rbth7e5 (Dec 10, 2011)

Im ashamed to say it is an iphone 4  but now its incredible s  and I LOVE IT.


----------



## na7q (Dec 11, 2011)

Motorola V323


----------



## ujio_san (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi,

for me, It was a Nokia 3310 : great and solid phone


----------



## brunomirjanic (Dec 11, 2011)

I was a proud owner of Ericsson GF768


----------



## bracketologist (Dec 11, 2011)

It was some Audiovox candybar style phone.  Horrible memories about sound quality.


----------



## pasquy85 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here the wonderful Nokia 3310,,,they stole acter 5 years i got it...  otherwise maybe i still had it!!


----------



## kyrue (Dec 12, 2011)

I had the nokia 3390 back in 2001.


----------



## chejo (Dec 12, 2011)

I started with a Nokia 3310. I spent hours and hours playing snake.


----------



## Drzfr3shboialex (Dec 12, 2011)

Oystr virgin mobile

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## razorseal (Dec 12, 2011)

1st one parents owned was a Bosch GSM cell phone. def needed big pockets for it though.






my 1st personal one was a motorola startac or w/e its called, but it was colored, every piece was a diff color, like a clown. was funky but cool!





Then I had a T28 later, that was a cool phone, very slim for it's time.... I think '97 or '98? I got that one in '01 I think. it was whatever t-mobile used to be, can't remember...





Then later I got a Ericsson T68 which was one of the 1st popular color screen phones. I got one for my mom too. it had bluetooth battleship game which we used to play. it also had an attachment camera


----------



## 000kyle (Dec 12, 2011)

NOKIA 3120 for the first one ,then NOKIA 5220 for 3 years, G11 current


----------



## Emhalwis (Dec 12, 2011)

Ericsson 688. Then I lost tracking but I'm using nexus s now.


----------



## sugi6666 (Dec 12, 2011)

Sony k700i


----------



## MerkSession (Dec 12, 2011)

Nokia 5110 back in the late 90's. 

Snake was an awesome game.


----------



## Kikimar (Dec 12, 2011)

Sagem MC922
When I had it, mobile phone was rarity. But even then Sagem already had beautifull forms


----------



## kiroiv (Dec 12, 2011)

my first phone was a sony, it was heavy and had no battery life 
I dont even remember the model number but it had a scroll wheel on the side.
This was in '98 so for that time it was one of the better ones out there


----------



## wakkakai (Dec 12, 2011)

My first cell phone was a Nokia 5110.
My first touch screen was an LG VU.
My first maemo was the nokia n900.
My first android and duel core phone is the motorola atrix.

Lotta firsts in the cell phone ring heh.


----------



## Saitzev (Dec 13, 2011)

gbarayah said:


> My first phone came back in 2003 with the Motorola T720...
> 
> Flip phone and a color screen?!?

Click to collapse



Same here, my next one was the V710. I eventually haggled my way to the E815 tho.

Gotta admit though that T720 was pretty solid.


----------



## schmendric (Dec 13, 2011)

*HAL 9000*

First phone was a BB bold 9000.  It was actually quite awesome.  Not many apps, but compared to the newer OS version, i preferred the old OS a lot more.

I wish I had the battery life on my Epic 4G i had on that thing!

~Cheers


----------



## Gavrie1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Looking at some of these "first phones" I'm starting to feel old. 

        My first was a Motorola MicroTAC II ( Got it in 92. ) I wish I still had the phone, it was an awesome paperweight.


----------



## deathnote013 (Dec 13, 2011)

hahaha... the first mobile phone i've ever own is the nokia 3210.. hahah old one but i still have it and still working.. hahhaa...


----------



## wilsonalmeida (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine was motorola startack


----------



## Objector (Dec 13, 2011)

An old panasonic, followed by a Nokia 3310.


----------



## Lolls (Dec 13, 2011)

Nokia 1011


----------



## Lordificated (Dec 13, 2011)

My first phone was *SONY ERICSSON K750i*..! 

best phone i've ever used with fantastic camera having excellent autofocus and such several useful features... and ofcourse, was good in making calls too..!


----------



## LrssN (Dec 13, 2011)

The Nokia 3310 in like 01. still the most awesome phone i've had(so far) due to the changable skins


----------



## Sindalf (Dec 13, 2011)

Nokia N95... 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9000 utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Raimondz (Dec 13, 2011)

Nokia 3410-315 or something like that. I got it just to play Snake on it. haha


----------



## zehnox (Dec 13, 2011)

Nokia 3310 with a burger king modded screen 

Okay, sounds pretty stupid now, but it was really cool back then!


----------



## Amellia (Dec 14, 2011)

Talking about the first phone then It was Nokia for me......

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:16 AM ----------

Motorola is good one.............


----------



## nate6138 (Dec 14, 2011)

My first phone was a Razr in 08, it lasted me two years, awesome little phone. 

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using XDA App


----------



## Matekofski (Dec 14, 2011)

Siemens c-35


----------



## boystuff (Dec 15, 2011)

hmm starting oldest to newest.
Moto Startac (battery was on the flip!)
Sony Ericsson T610 (candy bar)
Motorola mpx200 (windows mobile)
Imate Jasjar http://www.gsmarena.com/o2_xda_exec-1279.php (yes the screen swiveled a full 180 for tablet mode)
motorola mpx220 (windows mobile)
motorola mpx beta device http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_mpx-673.php
--------------------------------- Now the Good phones!
Sony Ericsson P900 (Symbian)
Sony Ericsson P910 (Symbian
Sony Ericsson M600 (symbian based corporate phone)
Sony Ericsson W950 (Symbian Based Media Phone)
Nokia N90 (symbian media phone)
Nokia N96 (symbian media phone)
Sony Eriicsson P990 (Symbian)
Samsung i900 Omnia (Windows M) http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_i900_omnia-2422.php

Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant
Samsung Galaxy Nexus


----------



## MeatyCoins (Dec 15, 2011)

Nextel i730 

Classic !


----------



## taboo_ (Dec 15, 2011)

I've been trying to remember for ages. It was a great phone. Weird brand name thought "me" something I think. Was this baby poo green, had a slight curve to it and really rubber front/buttons.

Drop it in the toilet when I was like 14.


----------



## taufandi26 (Dec 15, 2011)

Let see... 
Erricson T18 (Stolen... Damn tief !)
Erricson T29 (Love it... Makes me look like Bond)
Erricson T... (forgot the type, the display can change it colour)
Sony Erricson T65 (The most durable phone I've ever had)
Kyocera... (forgot the type, it has huge screen, runs on WM and also my first PDA phone)
Nokia 2... CDMA (also forgot the type)
ETEN M600
DOPOD 838 Pro
SE P910
Imate Ultimate 9502 (Now uses by my parents inlaw... But he never use it, doesn't now how to use it... Lol)
Pearl 8100
ZTE Blade (My first droid phone, and I LOVE IT... Android rocks)


Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using XDA App


----------



## sibutramina (Dec 15, 2011)

nokia. but go away


----------



## scarfacecjm (Dec 15, 2011)

A Sony Ericson. Cant remember the model... Own a Galaxy Note!


----------



## tadas_max (Dec 15, 2011)

i had a nokia 2110, it was a great phone


----------



## ericksrobles (Dec 15, 2011)

First phone I ever owned was the vodaphone motorola raxer v3x (I bought it on ebay, tmobile didnt have it back in the day, when everyone was barely getting the v3)

and my first android phone, tmobile g1, i was there the day it came out..


----------



## prmsc (Dec 15, 2011)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310 :lol:


----------



## devnode (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess my first phone was a Sagem939 or something like that ... wow thats years ago...


----------



## bozidar0 (Dec 15, 2011)

My first phone was a LG VX8100.  I stayed with LG for 2 more phones, then switched to the Droid X once it came out.  It's sad how dumb our phones really were until Android was developed.


----------



## CHUMitu (Dec 15, 2011)

Some LG Flip phone. Then a Blackberry Curve


----------



## mixtapes08 (Dec 15, 2011)

3310 here.

Nexus S + CM9 kangs = Awesomeness


----------



## phazepiracy (Dec 15, 2011)

My first phone was the sony Z1 and ericson 1018

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## nuvo84 (Dec 15, 2011)

Here is my list: Siemens c35,Siemens m55, Siemens m65, Sony Ericsson k550,  LG KF700, Sony Ericsson W750, htc wildfire, LG Optimus 2x.

Sent from my LG-P990 using XDA App


----------



## racer321 (Dec 15, 2011)

MOTO RAZR 
still the most reliable phone


----------



## david black (Dec 15, 2011)

*LG Fusic*

It was a damn good phone.


----------



## kuba_n (Dec 15, 2011)

My first phone was Siemens C35. In that time it was so nice 

Sent from my HTC HD2 using XDA App


----------



## GuestK00403 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sony Ericsson T230


----------



## MclarensARC (Dec 15, 2011)

Alcatel One Touch


----------



## d1m0n69 (Dec 16, 2011)

My first phone was *NOKIA 3310* I remember it like today, undestrucible phone... 
offtop:
we will never see again somthing strong and durable simulare to that phone, because now every company is intended to produce more and more, and some 1 need to buy those all...!?


----------



## depthsounder (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine was a Motorola V60.

I recall it as being a nice phone except the prone to breakage external antenna.

You could actually compose your own ringtones on it, I made a mario-themed one and thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## Deleted member 4362739 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nokia 6630, running AMPS on AT&T, soon to become Cingular.  There it is:





What someone said about a Nokia phone with the pea-soup colored screen - yep, sounds right.  I'd be tempted to put it into service again if it was GSM!
(And if the monophonic ring tones wouldn't piss everyone off)


----------



## atlsud (Dec 16, 2011)

I believe my first phone was a Kyrocera. That thing was huge!


----------



## androidmonsters (Dec 16, 2011)

G1. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## Dextis (Dec 16, 2011)

Optimus V. Fantastic little device.


----------



## Spawne32 (Dec 16, 2011)

Motorola Talkabout T193 / T193m


----------



## xtrafile (Dec 16, 2011)

First phone was a Palm Treo 600. It actually ran apps!


----------



## Hunter S. Thompson (Dec 16, 2011)

Had a NOKIA... It had like, clear light bars on the side of it that would light up, color screen (im pretty sure), it was slate grey, and ran AIM!!! I thought that was the coolest thing ever.

Then.... some sprint flip in high school, then proceeded to get almost every TMO sidekick they made. I LOVED those phones. The swivel screen was just too damn cool.

Then a TMO BB Pearl I think... the first one. Then I believe there was another phone in between the Pearl and the next one, which was an iPhone 3g. Then picked up a job with VZW, started service, rocked a OG for a few weeks, then got the TBolt when it came out. 

WHEW


----------



## InferiorL3gion (Dec 16, 2011)

Blackberry pearl

Sent from my Touchpad using xda premium


----------



## torchwolfery (Dec 17, 2011)

phillips diga handset... still got it infact. its so heavy I can use it as a hammer---


----------



## Pierfranc (Dec 17, 2011)

The first giant big Motorola with cam internal and external and support of mp3 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ajoi57 (Dec 17, 2011)

Nokia butterfly. (i forgot exact model haha)


----------



## RickMckc (Dec 17, 2011)

Various versions of Nokia. 5300 was the final one before switching to HD2. I liked how they had different profiles for ringtones, messages, etc. Other phones didn't.


----------



## woofias (Dec 17, 2011)

My first one was a Siemens A40, now i have a defy and it is scratch resistant...the a40 was unbreakable.


----------



## Photaz (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't remember what brand or model but it was a bag phone.


----------



## romanmelko (Dec 18, 2011)

Siemens A51 - Nokia 3500c - Samsung Star - LG Optimus One


----------



## ITesAndroid (Dec 18, 2011)

my first phone was Siemens A65 and I thought it was really awesome 'cause it could run the Mario game which was pretty close to the PC version (in my opinion lol )


----------



## matthewsucks (Dec 18, 2011)

A Motorola dext, followed by Motorola milestone, milestone 
XT, then this phone.
Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## AdrenalineX (Dec 18, 2011)

Nokia 6030--->Nokia7610--->Galaxy SL i9003

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## mmmcfc (Dec 18, 2011)

Sony Ericsson W302 -> Samsung Genio Touch -> HTC Desire S
I never realised how rubbish 'dumb' phones are till I got my Desire S


----------



## exb0 (Dec 18, 2011)

THIS. well it was my dads, but he gave it to me when he switched to a palm.

then it was w810, HTC G1, Nexus One and now the awesomest phone Ive had SENSATION


----------



## Keion (Dec 18, 2011)

iPhone 4. Yeah but before I get flamed I'm on an android now.


----------



## InTheCreek (Dec 18, 2011)

My first phone:


----------



## btrav (Dec 18, 2011)

Ericsson T18. Happiest day of my life. If I had one now. I probably wouldn't be as happy


----------



## OFWGKTADGAF (Dec 19, 2011)

Samsung Flip Phone>Blackberry 8520>iPhone 3G>Blackberry 8120>iPhone 3GS>(Soon to be)Galaxy SII LTE i727r


----------



## papabear (Dec 19, 2011)

Here's my list of the ones I can remember and the order..
Nokia 5110 (1998) > Nokia 3330 (2002) > Moto T720 (2003) > Moto T730 (2003) > LG VX6000, first camera phone? (2003) > Moto v710 (2004) > Moto V360 (2005) > Moto V60 (2005) > Moto V600 (2006) > T-mo MDA (2006) > T-mo G1 (2007) > T-mo Shadow (2008) Samsung Behold T919 (2008) > Nokia 6301 (2008) > BB Curve 3610 (2008) > Nokia 5610 XpressMusic (2008) > HTC TyTnII (2009) > HTC HD2

My HD2 is partly damaged, so using my TytnII right now til I find something else.


----------



## DracoAzule (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine was a Motorola Razr V3.  Used it till it randomly died on me one day.  Wouldn't come on, computer wouldn't recognize it, threw it away.

I've had countless phones since then.  The last 3 I can remember well are an iPhone 3GS, Samsung Captivate, and my current one, an LG Thrill 4G.


----------



## specialistk (Dec 19, 2011)

nokia candybar style.  no idea on the model.  from around 1998.


----------



## Linda7463 (Dec 19, 2011)

My first phone came back in 2003 with the Motorola T720... 

Flip phone and a color screen?!?


----------



## AFAinHD (Dec 19, 2011)

papabear said:


> Here's my list of the ones I can remember and the order..
> Nokia 5110 (1998) > Nokia 3330 (2002) > Moto T720 (2003) > Moto T730 (2003) > LG VX6000, first camera phone? (2003) > Moto v710 (2004) > Moto V360 (2005) > Moto V60 (2005) > Moto V600 (2006) > T-mo MDA (2006) > T-mo G1 (2007) > T-mo Shadow (2008) Samsung Behold T919 (2008) > Nokia 6301 (2008) > BB Curve 3610 (2008) > Nokia 5610 XpressMusic (2008) > HTC TyTnII (2009) > HTC HD2
> 
> My HD2 is partly damaged, so using my TytnII right now til I find something else.

Click to collapse



You had 5 different phones in 2008 alone?! Damn. 

Remember to hit the thanks button if I helped! It only takes a second!


----------



## rraja83 (Dec 19, 2011)

Nokia 5110..back in 1999


----------



## AJ.Rockwell (Dec 20, 2011)

I dont remember my phone history that well but I'll never forget my first phone ever - Motorola Amio! You could kill a man by throwing it at him (weighted what, 600 grams? :-D), and it had a whooping two-line display! 

Sent from outer space by aliens on tapatalk using SGS2


----------



## sledboy (Dec 20, 2011)

Don't remember the model or anything but it was a bag phone.  Oops am I showing my age.  LOL 

Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA App


----------



## Occasus (Dec 20, 2011)

My first phone? Nokia 5110, back in 1998.


----------



## syrakus (Dec 20, 2011)

Nokia PT 11
it was my first and last Nokia

Sent from my HTC Runnymede using xda premium


----------



## PoXFreak (Dec 20, 2011)

First was the NEC MP5A1F4 TalkTime 800 (used AA rechargable batteries)
Next was a Motorola StarTac
Then the Nextel i700
Later I upgraded to the first gen i1000plus (still have it and used it for around 14 years)
Finally a quick transition from the Nextel i730 to the i870, then i880.
HTC Wizard, Tytn, and the current phone running Android 2.2.2, the HTC Kaiser.

Of course this covers about a solid 20 years and I am nowhere near current when it comes to technology. The NEC phone was from around 1992.


----------



## Jior (Dec 20, 2011)

My first phone is moto CD928,ant it's cute
My first smartphone is Dopoda 585,but it work not good
My first Gphone is hTc DesireHD,have a big display


----------



## apolo1234 (Dec 20, 2011)

My first phone was Nokia 5132 XpressMusic


----------



## Behzadsh (Dec 20, 2011)

My first phone was my dady's old phone he gave it to me and it was *Samsung A800*
after that I bought a *SonyEricsson W610*
and now I have *HTC Desire S*


----------



## Ozguitar67 (Dec 20, 2011)

My first cell phone was a Nokia 5110. I remember that green/black display and clunky buttons. but i did put a nice dragon cover on it to have some style


----------



## sunirbmag (Dec 21, 2011)

My first was the Nokia 7210 and I still have, although the screen is broken. I still love the design.


----------



## Skv012a (Dec 21, 2011)

1st mobile- Moto V400 (thought I got into mods and hacks with Razr V3i)
1st smart- Moto A1200, and it was VERY cool at the time
1st one I actually fully liked- Nokia E71 and to this day, the E series.

Now, GS2 and E6.


----------



## florirs (Dec 21, 2011)

My first cell phone is Nokia


----------



## Jaydog357 (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant remember the model but it was one of the first LG flip phone with a green and black display. It was one of the few phones i didn't manage to break somehow...

Now that I think of it I have it somewhere in this house.


----------



## Casshern (Dec 21, 2011)

Motorola StarTac.

Sent from my Verizon Supersonic using XDA App


----------



## Myque (Dec 21, 2011)

Nokia 5170 loong time ago!!!


----------



## ominous318 (Dec 21, 2011)

First phone ever was an old silver Samsung flip phone (don't remember model number). That thing has been through hell, and I would probably still use it as a backup, though it is now forever lost =(


----------



## kmodi (Dec 21, 2011)

first phone was Nokia, dont remember which model, great thread though


----------



## malachymac95 (Dec 21, 2011)

Samsung E370
It was indestructible!!

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## malachymac95 (Dec 21, 2011)

After the E370 I had
Nokia 5310 (I think) but it got stolen so I used my brothers ****ty white flip SE, but can't remember the number. Then a Samsung C3050 for a year til the charger hole broke. Now im with my x10 mini for 6 or 7 months I think. Its a great wee phone and it introduced me to android! 

Sent from my E10i using XDA App


----------



## XDA Rob (Dec 21, 2011)

My first phone was an LG kg130 pretty basic but did the job. Didn't have bluetooth which at the time really annoyed me. (It was the grey and black one)


----------



## rounes (Dec 21, 2011)

Motorola V3 and it was a nice cellphone!


----------



## darkfayte (Dec 21, 2011)

Startac, epic flip phone. 

HTC Thunderbolt running MIUI


----------



## Jayzonl (Dec 22, 2011)

Motorola Startac 6000


----------



## KolonelX (Dec 22, 2011)

Pff. I think that a Nokia or a LG Cookie was my first phone... The good old time when every foon must be smaller and smaller.


----------



## kazpsp (Dec 22, 2011)

nokia 1100


----------



## hellequin (Dec 22, 2011)

Razr was my first one


----------



## th3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Used pagers/beepers for long, but my first mobile phone usage was in this order IIRC:

Nokia 1011 > Nokia 2110 > Nokia 3110 > Motorola StarTac/Nokia 8110 > NEC G9D > too many in between > NEC DB2000.

And by that time, the Nokia 402 (5110) arrived.

The world was never the same again...


----------



## xHSxSpectre (Dec 22, 2011)

nokia 1208 8)


----------



## cowsaregreat (Dec 24, 2011)

Samsung SCH3500.  god I loved that phone.


----------



## synaesthetic (Dec 24, 2011)

Some old Nokia phone with a monochrome display and a stubby external antenna.

My first smartphone was a G1.

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## concuncon (Dec 24, 2011)

Interstellar Super Communicator Limited Edition


----------



## Tenpin (Dec 24, 2011)

Samsung S5230 the well hated tocco lite, lol. Never really needed a phone before that 

Sent from my Hero using xda premium


----------



## iamguru (Dec 24, 2011)

Nokia N91


----------



## rr4lz (Dec 24, 2011)

SE K800i.


----------



## Hordon (Dec 26, 2011)

nokia6020->se w380i->galaxy3


----------



## celatx (Dec 26, 2011)

Nokia 1100 > 3120c > N96 > C5-03 > Ideos x5 <3

Sent from my IDEOS X5 using xda premium


----------



## percivalnelish (Dec 26, 2011)

first phone was an alcatel but i cant remember the model was 1997


----------



## hostilevader (Dec 26, 2011)

Nokia 3310!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Holmes (Dec 26, 2011)

First phone I ever owned was a Samsung Memoir. I hated it for 3 years, then I got a Galaxy S2 (last October).


----------



## coolgame (Jan 27, 2012)

first phone ever was a nokia n73.used for a year and got a nokia 5230.was about to die on me now so i treated myself to a motorola defy+.had lags and bugs with android 2.3.6 and f**king motoblurr.but then switched to cyanogenmod 7.2(nightly) and except for cellular reception all works butter smooth


----------



## tm2011 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nokia 540 (NMT) > Nokia 3310 > Nokia 7110 > Nokia 8210 > Nokia 6610 > Nokia 6080 > Nokia 6730 > HTC Wildfire


----------



## HugePan (Jan 27, 2012)

*Nokie 3310*

My first phone was an old Nokia 3310.
I felt so proud because I had a huge score on snake. Much better than my friends.

=) and you ?


----------



## El7r (Jan 27, 2012)

1st. old sony ericsson ( it had a vga camera )
2nd. Nokia 7120 supernova
3rd. Samsung Galaxy Mini


----------



## andrzej_pk (Jan 27, 2012)

First it was some silver Mitsubishi ;-)dont remember model...it was soooo long ago and then Siemens c25...with 2 lines of text on screen:-o

Sent from my U20i using XDA App


----------



## adverbius (Jan 27, 2012)

My first 3 phones were all LG flip phones.  Loved them all - especially the VX-8600 I had last.  ALMOST hated giving it up for my Droid 1.  I got over it...


----------



## DarkAle97 (Jan 27, 2012)

1) Motorola c390 ( ugly and without camera)
2) Samsung Star
3)Samsung Galaxy Mini


----------



## pal.szasz (Jan 27, 2012)

Nokia 7110... a long long time (and about 20 phones) ago ...


----------



## kufusoto (Jan 28, 2012)

*Phone list..*

I had the LG xenon, then some kid broke me screen

then i had the Pantech ease..it froze all the time

Now i have the Motorola Atrix 4G running Wet dream


----------



## neverhappy (Jan 28, 2012)

Had one of those phones in a back pack that had a regular house phone style handset with a cord back to the backpack. I was the big man on the block with that bad boy. I could not give it away for free now.


----------



## Dja357 (Jan 28, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola Razr V3... horrible phone


----------



## Mainspring (Jan 28, 2012)

first phone I ever purchased with my own money was the Motorola Microtac lite.

good gawd I'm old... 

I miss the Microtac series... there was just something special about them... 

still have my Microtac Elite... with all the accessories(and I mean ALL. I bought every freaking accessory Motorola made for the Microtac series).
think I'll never part with this phone. damn thing is in Mint condition too.  

I'd honestly would rock the Elite if it still worked with current cell.


----------



## Dusk252 (Jan 28, 2012)

It was a huge black Motorola with one of those 2.5 cm antennas. I don't remember the model though. I was 10 at the time... Next thing in line was a Nokia 3100.


----------



## str355 (Jan 28, 2012)

Nokia 1620, in the early 90's

Sent from Mobile..


----------



## chrism.brunner (Jan 29, 2012)

My first cell phone was the bag phone in 1991. Back then you got like 100 minutes in the plan included.


----------



## sliderocket22 (Jan 29, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola Talkabout.  Talk about (heh) serious upgrades. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## xstokerx (Jan 29, 2012)

My first cellular phone was a Nokia with a green colored screen. these things were industrutable i dont how many times i dropped it and it even went in a bucket of paint and still worked ah them the days


----------



## technofreak9 (Jan 29, 2012)

AlCatel

Nokia 3200

Nokia 6600

Sony Ericsson K750i

Sony Ericsson K800i

Nokia 5800 (My first touchphone!)

Samsung Galaxy Spica (My first Android!)

Samsung Galaxy SII

Current Device: Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## crazyscow (Jan 29, 2012)

My first one was some kind of panasonic, but the 2nd one was a nokia 3210 


Sent from your girlfriends phone


----------



## oskar102 (Jan 29, 2012)

crazyscow said:


> My first one was some kind of panasonic, but the 2nd one was a nokia 3210
> 
> 
> Sent from your girlfriends phone

Click to collapse





My first phone LG Arena


----------



## Jenesis (Jan 29, 2012)

hmmmm A very old Motorola then an Alcatel XD


----------



## xclusive585 (Jan 31, 2012)

A sprint pcs sch6100 with monochrome screen. even had voice dial. 300$us. very small even in 2000. not much thicker than my triumph, and smaller height and width. this thread got me thinking about it, and voila, found IT! and it's charger....


----------



## karkand (Jan 31, 2012)

Nokia N-Gage Classic (use up to 6 years)

Nokia E63 (just 1 year)

(NOW)Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro (I choose this HH, because it can overclock up to 1.9Ghz from 1Ghz default, it's stable clock for me) and yet there is one week of usage.


----------



## Dexonja (Jan 31, 2012)

Nokia 3410 :d


----------



## Skv012a (Jan 31, 2012)

First, moto V400, but first I actually went out of my way to get was V3i.


----------



## Frykky (Jan 31, 2012)

my first phone was an incredibile Samsung c35 red, then i upgrade to a Nokia 3110


----------



## Januh (Jan 31, 2012)

Well mine was ofcourse the Nokia 3310


----------



## cellem (Jan 31, 2012)

mine was the Panasonic GD90 but I loved most the Nokia 6210 I got next...I still have my sone ericsson T610i and it works like charm!


----------



## ArticTiger (Jan 31, 2012)

Nokia 3410.

I actually had a cheap Alcatel flip phone before this, but this was my most memorable phone.

Loved swapping out pixel-made home screens with other kids.


----------



## Nos_20 (Jan 31, 2012)

The first phone I ever had was a Nokia 5210, with inter changeable fascias!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## him? (Jan 31, 2012)

I started off with the Samsung Instinct near the end of 2008
Last year I moved up to my first android  the HTC incredible S


----------



## powerpoint45 (Jan 31, 2012)

Huawii m835

Sent from my Kindle Fire using xda premium


----------



## gmtjr78 (Jan 31, 2012)

*First Phone*

First phone was a corded BMW car phone.


----------



## 2020legig (Feb 1, 2012)

nokia 3410


----------



## droidfalife (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a Samsung Alias, the double flip was the coolest thing at the time...hahahaha!


----------



## xclusive585 (Feb 1, 2012)

droidfalife said:


> I had a Samsung Alias, the double flip was the coolest thing at the time...hahahaha!

Click to collapse



wow, double flip, before that was the grey brick, and before that, the Lebowski purse style phone.


----------



## AFAinHD (Feb 1, 2012)

droidfalife said:


> I had a Samsung Alias, the double flip was the coolest thing at the time...hahahaha!

Click to collapse



Oh yea I remember the alais, I had the 2nd gen, it was fun, although it sucked for fast typers.

Sent from the phone everyone has forgotten about!


----------



## chenthechen (Feb 1, 2012)

A crappy, $50 Nokia phone . I remember playing worms on it all day haha!


----------



## wtcnbrwndo4u (Feb 1, 2012)

I had a Nokia N82. Pretty damn good phone IMO.


----------



## leo321 (Feb 1, 2012)

Pics or it didnt happen. 

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk


----------



## Darkpurple (Feb 1, 2012)

my first phone was se i700


----------



## TheLastGringo (Feb 1, 2012)

First phone I ever owned was a v160 or something of the sort. Then to a moto rizr. Then an HTC sensation


Sent from my Sensation using XDA App


----------



## akya22 (Feb 1, 2012)

My first phone was Sony Ericsson k510i.. This was back in 2006.. and I still have it...  Last September I bought HTC Wildfire S which was stolen in 2 days  but then this year I bought HTC Explorer and loving it


----------



## mhaykheltan (Feb 2, 2012)

Nokia 5110
Nokia 3210
Nokia 3310
Nokia n70
samsung champ
samsung corby 2
samsung galaxy y
then samsung ace 
aiming for samsung galaxy s2


----------



## steelfractal (Feb 2, 2012)

Sony Ericsson t68i and then a Nokia 5510

Sent from my LT15i using xda premium


----------



## RamblingIdiot (Feb 2, 2012)

Motorola C139

Cingular pay as you go. Loved that little phone. Couldn't do much on it, but I loved it. I'm sure there might have been one before that, but heck if i can remember it. This is the one that I deem my first phone....

Plus, I made a cool final fantasy fanfare ringtone with it


----------



## realhuh (Feb 2, 2012)

SE T100 

Sent from my CSL-MI410


----------



## matttih (Feb 2, 2012)

*Hagenuk GlobalHandy*

a slimline Hagenuk Global

run for days and was the size of a galaxy S


----------



## apg5031 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sony Walkman 810.....


----------



## ranger4740 (Feb 2, 2012)

I had one of those Nokia 16xx it was the one that made phone calls, received phone calls & received txt msgs but did not send txt msgs, & nothing more. Damn good phone too.

Sent from my HTC Legend using XDA App


----------



## Lonestar614 (Feb 2, 2012)

Omnipoint CH388. Before that I had a Motorola pager.


----------



## chaz81 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sgh 300


----------



## LaseOfFury (Feb 2, 2012)

My first phone was a old Motorola v360 ^_^ .. i still have it bet it just collects dust now. It was good for me... well back then but then i got a Sony Ericsson Walman W580I.. that was a pretty good phone.


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 2, 2012)

W490 AHA

-Tyler Debel


----------



## Sarindev (Feb 3, 2012)

*My first phone Nokia 1100*

My first phone Nokia 1100


----------



## mokate (Feb 3, 2012)

my first phone is siemens C75,about 7 years ago


----------



## jamesst20 (Feb 3, 2012)

At first  was using my iPod touch to make calls


----------



## Danmanlott (Feb 3, 2012)

and I'm only 16


----------



## h3lder (Feb 3, 2012)

Motorola StarTac


----------



## coder1cv8 (Feb 3, 2012)

Siemens c 35 - it's be very cool, In those days!
P.S. Sorry for my terrible english


----------



## eka1990 (Feb 3, 2012)

motorola big big one whith antena


----------



## ZoRoXxL (Feb 3, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 3410  6 years ago


----------



## Xxul (Feb 3, 2012)

Mobira Talkman & Senator (the briefcase like gigantic phones)

Sent from my derp-mobile


----------



## Waddle (Feb 3, 2012)

My first was some samsung thing on virgin mobile. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using XDA App


----------



## JWaterman (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia phone. Candybar, monochrome, did calls and basic texts only. Those were the days


----------



## Jbpg102 (Feb 3, 2012)

I remember it was a Maxon, maybe the mx6869, at least it looked like that. Then went on to a Siemens C60, then the Motorola slvr7e, the Nokia 5132 xpressmusic, a Blackberry 9300 3G (worse decision of my life) and, finally, my current and beloved LG P970 Optimus Black.

Sent from my wi-fi toaster.


----------



## uranus131 (Feb 3, 2012)

Very old plastic Moto. Back to 90s


----------



## Saidinsaidar (Feb 3, 2012)

Nokia 3310, what a beast!


----------



## Tewzr (Feb 3, 2012)

one of the first nokia phones with coloured screen. I wanted the unbreakable one, what was it called, 3310 or something? but my dad got me the colour screen one.


----------



## Dexonja (Feb 3, 2012)

Tewzr said:


> one of the first nokia phones with coloured screen. I wanted the unbreakable one, what was it called, 3310 or something? but my dad got me the colour screen one.

Click to collapse



Its not 3310.

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## darkcyber20 (Feb 3, 2012)

A Maxon bag phone of some kind...been so long ago can't remember the model. It looked like a purse


----------



## mike21pr (Feb 3, 2012)

Some Mototola clamshell, landscape thingy with a full keyboard. Phone worked in speakerphone or hands free only since it did not use a earpeice...

Cant remember the model name though

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## firatyetkin (Feb 3, 2012)

My firs phone was Nokia 3210  Today i love my SGS2 !!


----------



## amylkl (Feb 3, 2012)

I think it was the Nokia 252. The antenna ended up breaking off it.


----------



## no_use_for_a_name (Feb 4, 2012)

It was a Nokia 2110i


----------



## yccheok (Feb 4, 2012)

Is Nokia 3310. The best phone I ever have. Its hardware is so solid, that I can throw it toward dog, and it still work very well


----------



## tester420 (Feb 4, 2012)

*Motorola Startac*

The first generation.. Later on wanted to get the cool blue screen phone but was too expensive and never bought it.

I must say, I still miss that phone ;-).  Made lots of booty calls from that thing.


----------



## slainte_0317 (Feb 4, 2012)

Motorola Microtac, the one with the thick flip down key protector.  Then upgraded to a later version of the Microtac that had a slightly updated screen (if you will), the thin key protector, and came with a thin battery.  Nothing was thin about that battery.


----------



## jpcr91 (Feb 4, 2012)

Motorola C550 as a kid, then C137 when it stopped working (had bad firmware), E2 rocker, which was linux based and very moddable  (stolen), Sony Ericcson W580 (very nice) and S302 (sucks) Alcatel OT305, (when SE died), a promising LG Fathom (also stolen before I got to try Android in it) and now Milestone with CM7


----------



## adzrules (Feb 4, 2012)

*Good idea*

Great idea for a thread. No idea what my first one was...some kind of brick of a nokia. Won it off of my mate for not mentioning the girl who I fancied's name for A WHOLE WEEK.


----------



## Sweetez (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it is Nokia 3110c bought it about four years ago and still functioning. Here if you wat to see some pic.


----------



## t4d15 (Feb 4, 2012)

The first one was Sony Ericsson GA628. Quite an old phone that was and pretty massive too. 
After about a year I got Siemens c45, as I remember.. Good old times.


----------



## Van Faisal 10 (Feb 4, 2012)

C905 from Sony Ericsson


----------



## stevov (Feb 4, 2012)

motorola mr30


----------



## DrugsBunny (Feb 5, 2012)

Nokia 5110 haha was a brick 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## masondoctorjt (Feb 5, 2012)

Motorola bag phone

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using XDA App


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 5, 2012)

Sidekick color ♥

Sent From My steak using A1 steak sauce app  (Sensation)


----------



## cyldman (Feb 5, 2012)

some ericson no idea what model ;D


----------



## tux.aka.pingu (Feb 5, 2012)

First of all, Hi! 
I'm quite new here to xda as registered-user, but have already followed a lot of posts since playing around with my Desire S is one of my hobbies (NERD-ALARM ^^).

So now to my first phone:

It was an Alcatel, light grey with a big antenna. I think it was the One Touch (at least it looks alike)...

Currently I'm having a Desire S (my first smartphone; since June 2011 or so) running with the RC3 of Virutuous Quattro (ICS 4.0.3 AOSP), after testing the a pre-rooted stock-rom and cm7.1.


----------



## effepas (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi all, the first cellphone I ever had was an Ericcson GH 688.
Actually I use an HTC Desire with Cyanogenmod 7.1 Rom.


----------



## jenablinsky (Feb 5, 2012)

Nokia 3100 :')


----------



## Xiquzor (Feb 5, 2012)

nokia 3210 ^^


----------



## Tolriq (Feb 5, 2012)

Nokia 3210 too  then long series of phone change every year or 2 

Now on SGSII waiting for a tegra III phone.


----------



## SoCalSpecialist (Feb 5, 2012)

A Nokia 6110


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Philips Fizz and I still should have it somewhere. Was my Christmas present of 1996. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## solaris1011 (Feb 5, 2012)

i think it was an old nokia 'muchmusic' edition phone, no colour, very plain lol


----------



## zoidberg96 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nokia 8210 what a phone!

Wysłane z mojego MT11i za pomocą Tapatalk


----------



## Masamushia (Feb 5, 2012)

I used to use an old Nokia brick phone, I used that thing for about 5 years, haha, it's crazy. I got my first smart phone (HTC Inspire 4G) about a year ago. Never ever would I want to go back to a dumb phone. Yay technology!


----------



## slimsim222 (Feb 6, 2012)

Nokia 5110i. Still have it in a draw somewhere =)


----------



## efan0388 (Feb 6, 2012)

Huawei ascend lol

Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## greenAlgae (Feb 6, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 6110. My first 'smartphone' is Nokia 6110 navigator  . And last year I got my first android phone, xperia mini pro. In between those phones I think there are 2 nokias, 1 siemens, 1 ericsson, and 1 sony ericsson 

Sent from my SK17i using XDA App


----------



## Jms122589 (Feb 6, 2012)

My very first phone was a seimens flip phone. The battery lasted like 4 hours, got terrible reception and didn't even have a camera. I had smoke on the water played on a MIDI keyboard as my ring tone tho so, I guess you could say it was pretty BA

Sent from my HTC Amaze 4G using xda premium


----------



## Spring80's (Feb 6, 2012)

Nokia 6610 is a rock!


----------



## emutnyeh (Feb 6, 2012)

gmm..
nokia 5510 ithink..
QWERT LOL


----------



## SuperRoo (Feb 6, 2012)

New here also as a registered member but I've been lurking for about a year.

First phone that I owned was a Nokia N1000 which I still have. First smart phone I owned was a Nokia 3650 which my 2yo likes to throw around.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwezi (Feb 6, 2012)

My first phone Sagem MW 3040. Had plastic keyboard not to mention was bulky lol



Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk


----------



## jameswalkerrotc (Feb 6, 2012)

my first real phone was... og moto droid!!!

---------- Post added at 08:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

well actually my first phone was a little cricket with the blue screen. it was the smallest phone in the country at the time though. about the size of the small blackberrys


----------



## neophob (Feb 6, 2012)

My first mobile was a Nokia 3210, it could also be used as a hammer and was undestroyable.


----------



## Slavestate (Feb 6, 2012)

Cant remember the model number but mine was an old plastic brick Nokia as well. Way back when Snake was the only game on em haha.
After that moved to a Sony T316 or something like that, little tiny thing with my first color screen.. Then the Moto Razr which was a pretty awesome phone, and then a Blackberry which hooked me on smartphones after I repeatedly said I never wanted to use email and 'all that crap' on my phone.

After having a crappy Moto Backflip for the past couple of years, and just moved to the Galaxy S2 last week, I think Ill always be buying an Android from now on..


----------



## f(android) (Feb 7, 2012)

i started out on an ericson 768, had a flip/slide that did nothing, and the mic was in the body of the phone, but taht was where i started modding, put an ugly case and flashing aerial on it


----------



## Cappugino (Feb 7, 2012)

a motorola with 0. 3 mp camera
 i was proud like a boss


----------



## gonadwarrior (Feb 7, 2012)

one of those old qualcomm on PrimeCO


----------



## Raz9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Siemens C45


----------



## steve5190 (Feb 7, 2012)

My first was back in 1999. It was a Nokia 5190 (hence my username). 

I used until the battery died around 2006!


----------



## EhHowzit808 (Feb 8, 2012)

Nokia 3390...with a clear case, light up keyboard and battery. hahaha...


----------



## morbidmrmartin (Feb 8, 2012)

Started with some kind of Nokia phone, not sure what it was. Had a slew of Nextel phones when those were cool. I'm amazed I still hear the "chirp" sometimes in public.


----------



## ridgejyk (Feb 8, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Kristen9854 (Feb 8, 2012)

My first phone came back in 2003 with the Motorola T720... 

Flip phone and a color screen?!?


----------



## catki (Feb 8, 2012)

Interesting Thread  Makes me think of my phone history

started with a Sony CMD-X2000 in 1997
moved on to a 6110 while starting to study
had a Motorola Timeport L7389 for first WAP usage
Siemens S45
Ericsson T68m
Sony Ericsson T68i
Sony Ericsson T610
Sony Ericsson K750
Sony Ericsson P1i
Sony Ericsson Naite
Sony Ericsson X10mini
Samsung Galaxy S2


----------



## jr71x (Feb 8, 2012)

I had a Sony dual band, on sprint, was supposed to be the first...


----------



## Krasimir (Feb 8, 2012)

Back to 1998, Ericsson GF 768
http://www.gsmarena.com/ericsson_gf_768-107.php


----------



## lucky700 (Feb 8, 2012)

my 1st is moto from my sister with 85% functional. but the best is nokia 3310 like other guy. it strong usefull and and many thing. my last nokia is N73+N80 now sometime meet they. and today i alway on ss i9003.

Sent from my GT-I9003 using XDA App


----------



## awaldeck (Feb 8, 2012)

Started with the nokia 5110
Best battery life, best durability!


----------



## PattyWagon915 (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what kinda of phone it was. But its was in 2006, a free sprint phone that battery last for evvveeeeerrrrrr. Those were the days...T9 =)


----------



## alex.kerimoff (Feb 8, 2012)

My first was Nokia 5110 in 1998.
Good battery, mo application FC's, no boot problems! ))))


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Feb 8, 2012)

Nokia can't remember what kind tho.  I remember browsing the internet for two second works cost like 30 bucks lol

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## dulezmaj (Feb 8, 2012)

motorola talk about t300,then swiched to se t610 >se k700i >nokia 6630 >se k750i > se p990i >htc hd2


----------



## MrGert (Feb 8, 2012)

I dont remember the model #'s of all of them, but I started w/ a StarTac and then had 3-4 different Sanyo phones starting w/ one that had a wheel for nav on the side then upgraded to various nokia phones on to a couple blackberrys and then iphone 4 and now Infuse 4G

Wow that was a trip down technology lane, lol


----------



## ei_below (Feb 8, 2012)

nokia n-gage


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 8, 2012)

IBM Simon.

Still have it.

~Jasecloud4


----------



## mexicorn (Feb 9, 2012)

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_5110-7.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/siemens_c35-92.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/siemens_me45-263.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_t230-446.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_e365-492.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_7650-288.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_3660-550.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/nokia_6600-454.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_a925-604.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_razr_v3-853.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/hp_ipaq_610c-2094.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/o2_xda_neo-1522.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_hero-2861.php

http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_desire_s-3776.php


----------



## redthecrow (Feb 9, 2012)

my first phone is nokia 3310


----------



## SemperFratres (Feb 9, 2012)

First phone was a Nokia something or other.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA App


----------



## hedgepigdaniel (Feb 9, 2012)

My first phone was a ****ty white nokia one, I don't remember what the model was

---------- Post added at 04:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:03 PM ----------

then I got a nokia 2700 classic which was a bit better


----------



## DeFeAtkO (Feb 9, 2012)

i had sony ericsson, big as brick with removable antena
what a machine!


----------



## shr33kant (Feb 9, 2012)

Nokia 3310 :')


----------



## timothyshrimp (Feb 9, 2012)

My first phone Nokia 3315

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Orishaz (Feb 9, 2012)

My first phone was the Ericsson a1018s, and i keep changing:

Nokia 5110, Ericsson t18 (Yellow one), Siemens C35i, Nokia 3310;3210 and 5100, then Nokia 3650 and before changing to android I had a Nokia N80.

Android already have a huawei u8180, ZTE Blade, SE Live with Walkman, and now I have a Samsung Galaxy W i8150.


----------



## dulezmaj (Feb 9, 2012)

shr33kant said:


> Nokia 3310 :')
> QUOTE]
> 
> unbrakeble phone....one of the best phones of all times :cool:

Click to collapse


----------



## Bloodyhero (Feb 9, 2012)

My first one was Nokia 3310


----------



## mr_pawex (Feb 9, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## qaz2453 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nokia 7600

Like a boss 

EDIT: nokia 3310 was a tank of a phone





Sent from my Nexus S using XDA App


----------



## gres83 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yea 3310 was very popular... My firs phone Sony j5


----------



## archie540 (Feb 10, 2012)

*Motorola T190*

It was Motorola T190 blue, i liked it a lot and payed it 150 euros.


----------



## AgileAssailant (Feb 10, 2012)

First: LG C2000
___________________________

Second: Samsung SGH-A437
Third Phone: Samsung Solstice SGH-A887
Fourth & Current Phone: Samsung Captivate SGH-I897


----------



## japhi11 (Feb 10, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 3310 lol. old times


----------



## lockdown643 (Feb 10, 2012)

I didnt jump on cell phones until the Motorola Razr.  Wasnt too bad for the time...


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 10, 2012)

I had the razr v3t 





lockdown643 said:


> I didnt jump on cell phones until the Motorola Razr.  Wasnt too bad for the time...

Click to collapse





Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using XDA App


----------



## Sanadrate (Feb 10, 2012)

I miss my Motorola Zine THo


----------



## pegazeka (Feb 10, 2012)

a motorola timeport


----------



## krsgiannis (Feb 10, 2012)

my erricson t65


----------



## galaxypep (Feb 10, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3510i. Awesome phone in that times


----------



## cckc17 (Feb 10, 2012)

*xda*

My Xperia X8
It gots lots of room


----------



## Zapph (Feb 10, 2012)

'twas a Mitsubishi Trium... a Soap-Like phone with an antenna...


----------



## umb3rts (Feb 10, 2012)

Used Nokia 3310, woah the HARDEST PHONE EVER MADE!


----------



## pughie (Feb 10, 2012)

I bought a Nokia 8210 back In 1999.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA App


----------



## skhan.786 (Feb 10, 2012)

my 1st phone was a nokia 3410


----------



## antispiral (Feb 10, 2012)

IPhone 2g was my first phone ...then BlackBerry storm...then Motorola Droid...then xperia play...and now rezound


----------



## sadisticveneer (Feb 11, 2012)

Also had an old Nokia 3000 series phone. Was hard as nails and would probably still work today, should I be able to find it. Everyone was using the Alcatel one touch easy's at the time


----------



## disco_y2k (Feb 12, 2012)

*Motorola DPC550 Olympic Edition 1996*

Motorola DPC550 Olympic Edition 1996

the old brain tumor machine, the motorola star-tac, back when a fone was not only a fone but thanks to kevin mitnick they were also scanners if ta shorted pins 2 and 3 and put in the magic code, lol.

WOW, things have changed, i thought i had a good deal at the time, $60 a month and only $0.16 per minute used and only a small $5 per day fee when i went 100 miles out of my local area, LOL!

FYI, some of those old fones are still good to keep on hand for 2 reasons:

1. well... take what ya want from above you can do play things with them
2. *** and most important *** 99% of fones now do not use analog at all any more. i always keep at least one fone thats 10 yrs old+ active because you can set them to ONLY ANALOGUE mode. ya ever been in a disaster area? i have i live in new orleans, lol, or ata concert, etc and ya cant get a call out because system is busy? guess what? ANALOGUE is OPEN 24/7 like a ole skool 7/11      just some FYI from a ole skool pHreaKeR  


cheers,
disco


[P.S. - for a goos powerful Tx/Rx phone that is small, durable, CHEEEAP, FREE TETHER FRIENDLY, easy "repairing" ESN and analogue friendly, check out the old SANYO flip phones, my best performers are SANYO 5300, 8200, 8100, 5500 in that order],


----------



## hakansilbir (Feb 12, 2012)

mpx 200 - the hero D


----------



## andry1234 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nokia 3330 White, was unbelievable for me....


----------



## Failforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a nokia 3310 and i have it already but because of only one frequentband it dosnt work with any card here in germany


----------



## briggs_1978 (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine was a Samsung SCH3500.  lol,  back in 1998, i used it to tether my computer through a SERIAL port. 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## jermneedscoffee (Feb 12, 2012)

My first cell phone was an Audiovox CDM-9100 on the Verizon network, near the end of 2000.





Then about 2 years later I got a Motorola V60 -- one of my favorite phones that is not a "smart phone"


----------



## elevus (Feb 12, 2012)

My first phone is erriccson 688


----------



## xXkingsromXx (Feb 12, 2012)

well my first phone was a nokia as well! cant remember it was tmobile service!

Then i graduated to g1 then nexus one then hd2 then evo OG then evo 3d now sensation woo been devin since g1! lol


----------



## DanielAlbert (Feb 12, 2012)

Mine was one of those motorla chirper phones, i remember i would throw it as far as i could (in fun not anger) because the thing was an iron house


----------



## Patofet (Feb 12, 2012)

Nokia 5610


----------



## vivaeltopo (Feb 12, 2012)

sagem mc922


----------



## DanielAlbert (Feb 12, 2012)

Do you guys remember when razors were a HUGE deal hahahahah


----------



## psyqiq (Feb 12, 2012)

Siemens C60


----------



## sleddie (Feb 12, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC 650e


----------



## SystemZero (Feb 12, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse



This was my first cellular device as well, on South Central Bell.

Nokia used to have a ridiculous amount of market share.

Pixelated dot matrix snake game for the win!


----------



## lewatek (Feb 13, 2012)

first phone is google G1


----------



## DJEJ (Feb 13, 2012)

Nokia 5110... I think I still remember how to navigate it, since I got it with a broken screen and needed to remember where to go for some functions sometimes.... Oh, the memories...


----------



## docweird (Feb 13, 2012)

A Nokia 2110, rebadged as a Philips phone (747?). In the early 1990's.

Still a GSM phone though, not NMT like half the phones back then.


----------



## Pete02 (Feb 13, 2012)

HTC Eris was my first but now I have an Inc2 and with the help of this forum am having tons of fun with roms and mods! 

EDIT: I thought this was the 'first smartphone' thread. What a noob I am.


----------



## joksak (Feb 13, 2012)

Nokia 2110i with extended battery.. SMS baby yeah! Soon after this upgraded to 5110 and could actually keep phone out of charger, so thats really my first mobile phone?


----------



## caarhartt (Feb 13, 2012)

sony ericsson w580i >>> in big ocean atlantique 
sony ericsson >> an oldd for change
lg pop >> stolen 
sony ercisson w810i >> brock
sony ercisson x10 mini pro >> brick !!!!


----------



## JamesTBrewer (Feb 13, 2012)

Sony CMD-Z1. I loved that phone. Still have it and it still boots up


----------



## furfuxacheman (Feb 13, 2012)

*Back In The Day*

The earliest i remember is motorola startac flipphone but i know i had an ericsson phone before that not to sure around 1994 i think


----------



## alvaroag (Feb 13, 2012)

Motorola V100, many years ago... good phone, but useless without the handsfree....


----------



## alxz_4acdc (Feb 13, 2012)

nokia 6130. Love of my life...


----------



## Vaiski (Feb 13, 2012)

Nokia 1610, was updated to 1611 to be able to send sms 

mie oon muualta


----------



## Playboy_Justice (Feb 13, 2012)

The first phone I had was a Nokia 6560 I think that's the model. My favorite game was that bowling game it came with.


----------



## Matttrix (Feb 13, 2012)

I wasnt into rooting and things till I got my backflip after I discovered how much I disliked it, while it didnt fix the lack of hardware it certainly helped and did make my phone better then it was.  Heres my boring list. 

Nokia tracfone
Virgin Mobile Snapper
SnoyEriccson Z750a
Motorola Backflip
Motorola Atrix 4G


----------



## cvk77 (Feb 13, 2012)

This one: http://www.handy-sammler.de/Handys/Motorola_E_PLUS_SURF.htm 

I feel old now.


----------



## jporterweb (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine was the Nokia 5190 on Voicestream(now TMo).  I had all the sync stuff and thousands of wallpapers and ringtones etc.  I got so many people to buy that phone and charged them to customize it.  Its actually sitting on my desk right now.  I would love to find a charger and turn it on again. 

Sent from my Droid using XDA App


----------



## clem2595 (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorola Startac ....oh yeah baby thinnest phone you could get at the time.
Sent from my MZ609 using xda premium


----------



## Corininha (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorola D460

 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## onesikpuppy (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a phone installed in my truck in 1997, I do not remember the brand or model, My first hand held cell was a Nokia in 1999. I think it was a 3210. They all looked alike.


----------



## Rawand Kurdy (Feb 14, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 3310


----------



## D2Dchris (Feb 14, 2012)

*Started with a smartphone*

For me it was na Sony Ericsson P990i. It did have UIQ3 on it, wich was amazing those days.


----------



## kachna140 (Feb 14, 2012)

It was an Ericsson, A- or E-something.


----------



## RoyHinkley (Feb 14, 2012)

My first phone was a rotary dial desk phone that I bought from Sears so I could dial into Compuserve with my Commodore 64 (300 baud modem).  It had a modular handset so I could call the number then disconnect the handset and plug the cord into the modem. I know the OP meant cellular telephone but I just thought I would throw that in there.
My first cellular telephone was an Oki bag phone on BellSouth Mobility.  I thinks it was $39/month for 30 minutes. Expensive, but it beat hunting down a pay phone whenever I was paged on my PageSouth beeper.  As far as reliably being able to make phone calls it still can't be beat (assuming we still had analog service).


----------



## xFlo_59 (Feb 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Sagem MyC5 in 2004.


----------



## mastadave99999 (Feb 14, 2012)

*20 go phone*

20 go phone from wallmart activated on verizon..


----------



## Best Bomb Tech (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorola V60 on BellSouth


----------



## mastadave99999 (Feb 14, 2012)

*2*

Or the original Razr


----------



## RockR172 (Feb 14, 2012)

Nokia 3110 classic.. still there with me, but the display seems dead... have [email protected] the sh!t out of it...  

Sent from my iPad 3 using XDA App


----------



## mastadave99999 (Feb 14, 2012)

Motorola Rokr was awesome though.  First phone with itunes

---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

I hate this 10 post minimum thing.  I have been reading this website for years but have never been able to post because of this minimum post requirement.  THe only places where I can post have no meaning and its frustrating the bajeesus out of me.  Mostly because it states that these forums are for experienced users only.  Which I guess I consider myself a part of having a rooted or hacked phone for 4 years now.  Is spam really that big of an issue here where regular users cant post questions about a rom they just installed on their phone without going else where in the website to create 10 worthless useless posts...

Sorry my rants over now haha


----------



## Best Bomb Tech (Feb 14, 2012)

mastadave99999 said:


> Motorola Rokr was awesome though.  First phone with itunes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had the Rokr for a short time while I was selling service for AT&T.

Coincidentally I share your rant pain as well.  I also understand it would be impossible for mods to pick and choose those of us that are here to help/learn from those who aren't.  It still sucks though, hence me trying to find random threads in the General discussions in which to insert my $0.02.


----------



## starcaGAvari (Feb 14, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson T10*

eee just when I think of those old time
I would like again to have a Sony Ericsson T10


----------



## harblkips (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a nokia 3220, probably the coolest phone ever. It must have been designed after those shoes kids wear that light up when they step down. I wish I didn't lose it


----------



## rcmestrinho (Feb 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310. Eheh

Sent from my u8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyHinkley (Feb 14, 2012)

The first bluetooth phone I ever had was a Sony T610.  Had one of the first Jabra headsets to go with it.  That think made me look like I had a growth on the side of my head. It was also the first phone I wirelessly tethered with.  Boy was that slow!


----------



## Dellboy2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 5110, then I switched to 3210, 7610, 6120c, 5800xm, and recently I got VIP Droid II (ZTE Z-990). Still miss that antenna for picking ears.


----------



## Steve Bassen (Feb 14, 2012)

Tri-band Motorola StarTAC, circa 1999, on Bell Atlantic Mobile (before Verizon).  Those were the days... LOL


----------



## TommUK (Feb 14, 2012)

First one I remember off the head was a Motorola Silvr!

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## emanoj.i9103 (Feb 15, 2012)

Nokia 5800. Now Galaxy Royale...


----------



## destroyerz (Feb 15, 2012)

my first phone was Ericsson GF 768 \m/

blue and limited function


----------



## babymatteo (Feb 15, 2012)

My first phone was the Motorola Startac!


----------



## qepaxhiu (Feb 15, 2012)

arunachudh said:


> Nokia 1600!!!

Click to collapse



ahhahahaha i this is my second phone cuz my first was sendo device but i still use 1600


----------



## smokerman (Feb 15, 2012)

my first phone sonyericson t68..blue one,i still have it..in a box. work, for bout 2 mnt battery life..


----------



## Sexywacko (Feb 15, 2012)

Mine was a trium mars. Interchangeable covers and coloured silicone covers. They were ahead of their times. ;-)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## olfyboy (Feb 15, 2012)

A sony ericsson w800... 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## ihugyou (Feb 15, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemen's M55. Terrible phone, color gfx but mega pixelated!  Haha it was insane, and I was only 15 so I rang that first telephone bill up so high.  My dad took the phone away and I couldn't get another until I could pay for it myself!  haha


----------



## loewenherz (Feb 15, 2012)

Siemens MT50 - I swear one could feel the side of your head getting warmer just because of the insanely high SAR :X


----------



## vantt1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T68i. It had Bluetooth AND Infrared!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA App


----------



## AvalonQC (Feb 15, 2012)

My first phone was the LG Chocolate.


----------



## AspiringPoet (Feb 16, 2012)

G1

Low end cheap bro.....


----------



## x942 (Feb 16, 2012)

LG Shine... Such a POS. I do not miss the days of feature phones.


----------



## scariola (Feb 16, 2012)

Haha Nokia 3310 the one with the green and black screen. To where we have come in 10 years.

My phone is faster then most peoples computers. 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using Tapatalk


----------



## BayuDroidz (Feb 16, 2012)

Philips Twist -- throw it to a dog, the dog dies and the phone will still function without any problem


----------



## deltaquarty (Feb 16, 2012)

lol not many phones 

first nokia 3310

second nokia 6600

third iPhone 3GS (awesome)

fourth Samsung Galaxy S Plus (more than awesome)


----------



## Unrealized (Feb 16, 2012)

Nokia 3210, Later 3310


----------



## gullz (Feb 16, 2012)

Siemens S6, sadly my first and last german phone 
not yet allowed to post a link to a picture of it...


----------



## abhinav quietly brilliant (Feb 16, 2012)

my first phone htc wildfire

if i helped then press thanks

Sent form my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## incantevole (Feb 16, 2012)

nokia, monochromatic screen, extendable antenna


----------



## droidxox (Feb 16, 2012)

lg vx3800  .


----------



## RolAr (Feb 16, 2012)

A strange brandless apparatus that required a wire to communicate.


----------



## masteriori (Feb 16, 2012)

Nokia 6300


----------



## ross231 (Feb 16, 2012)

Samsung galaxy ace  it is my 1st/ current android phone! i also have a ipod touch 1g jailbroken


----------



## blueshockey69 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am now truly about to show my age, my first cell phone was the Motorola MicroTAC 9800X, yikes even, my first smartphone was the Palm Handspring Treo and the Nokia 9000, damn I am getting old, LOL


----------



## hmbpopo (Feb 16, 2012)

the Ericsson T28, loved that phone!  besides the problem with the flip part snapping off if you opened it too fast lol.


----------



## fosics (Feb 16, 2012)

MOtorola Milestone 1. I still have it. Now on Galaxy S2. Natural evolution, isnt it?


----------



## reeseman04 (Feb 16, 2012)

The first name of the phone that I remember owning was the Motorola KRZR. I still have and use the BT headset that I purchased with it, though it now pairs with my Droid Incredible.


----------



## nexusFTW (Feb 16, 2012)

my first phone was the moto razr i hated it lol


----------



## wlk1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nokia 6230i. Great phone.


----------



## thebobp (Feb 16, 2012)

Blackberry curve, followed straight by upgrade to Galaxy Nexus.  They weren't lying when they said if you waited for the next big thing to come out, you'd be waiting forever


----------



## ameedi600 (Feb 16, 2012)

The original Motorola razer 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using XDA App


----------



## sh0nuff (Feb 17, 2012)

Wow, you guys are young. My first phone was a bag phone.. lol


----------



## joeldroid (Feb 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## skaapman101 (Feb 17, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 1011. It doubled as a phone and also a weapon because you could literally kill someone by throwing it at them.


----------



## neo2k12 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think it was the Sony Ericsson W810i. It was a hell of a phone back then.


----------



## ksrao_iete (Feb 17, 2012)

samsung e250, Moto Rokr E6, Nokia 5230, defy


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

ksrao_iete said:


> samsung e250, Moto Rokr E6, Nokia 5230, defy

Click to collapse



So u owned 4 phones at once lol


Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## ksrao_iete (Feb 17, 2012)

no one after one, but i am using Rokr E6 and mainly on Motorola Defy


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

Nokia 5530  I still have it

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 17, 2012)

Haha android open kang fo lyfe.    Nice

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## scoffyburito (Feb 17, 2012)

vabeachfc3s said:


> Haha android open kang fo lyfe.    Nice
> 
> Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation

Click to collapse



You know it!

AOKP 4 LYF


----------



## OMC-LUXOR (Feb 17, 2012)

went from buzzers/beepers in early 90`s to a greenpoint phone ( it was only a phone if you were close enough to a greenpoint location) in 1993 and then the real first phone i owned was an ericsson gh218. ( it had an extra large screw on antenna you could switch in certain areas).


----------



## kcls (Feb 17, 2012)

My first was a Nokia 6126 flip phone. It had a little button on the side you could press that would flip open the phone. Fun stuff.

Tapatalkin it from my IHO CM7.2'd, MIUI Themed Optimus V


----------



## legion1911 (Feb 17, 2012)

antispiral said:


> IPhone 2g was my first phone ...then BlackBerry storm...then Motorola Droid...then xperia play...and now rezound

Click to collapse



Your first phone was a smartphone???

I feel so old.


----------



## jasecloud4 (Feb 17, 2012)

legion1911 said:


> Your first phone was a smartphone???
> 
> I feel so old.

Click to collapse



My first phone was a smartphone...

Sent from the Nexus of another Galaxy.


----------



## processorsaurus (Feb 17, 2012)

Motorola Rzr v3i


----------



## spectrum011 (Feb 17, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 3510i and it was a great device.
Still working without any problems after almost 9 years.


----------



## microsd16 (Feb 17, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3310


----------



## cmontboober (Feb 17, 2012)

nokia brick


----------



## Bullfroggy (Feb 17, 2012)

LG White Chocolate - nice little slider that took terrible pictures...

Tiny dumb phone


----------



## sleekgreek (Feb 17, 2012)

primeco, in the 90's


----------



## steely123 (Feb 17, 2012)

wow, i feel extremely old! LOL

My first phone was a motorola brick. I called it the zack morris phone.


----------



## kibolues (Feb 19, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 232, now SGSII.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Nexus-google (Feb 20, 2012)

*Very old cheap one*

an old Symbian?
I don't know the name, if he had one?


----------



## S0m30n309 (Feb 20, 2012)

My first was actually a one line display samsung? (i think it was).
But after that i got the nokia 3310, AKA, the indestructible mobile phone.


----------



## xceqter (Feb 20, 2012)

nokia 3210....buy in year 2000 and use it for 4years


----------



## Hooride707 (Feb 20, 2012)

motorola 2000e,the entire sim card in the credit card needed to be mounted.


----------



## L0 Mann (Feb 20, 2012)

Motorola RAZR V3 was good up until the battery started only lasting a few hours even if i would get the battery replaced


----------



## nyze211 (Feb 20, 2012)

my first phone was the Sagem MC 950 then i've had a Trium Mars, Nokia 3210, Siemens C45, Sagem MY X6, Nokia 6230, Nokia 6630, Nokia N73ME, Nokia N95 8gb and now HTC Desire HD... i think that's it


----------



## SKang2055 (Feb 20, 2012)

Samsung E300


----------



## Trent (Feb 20, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## Moreta (Feb 20, 2012)

Alcatel One Touch Easy


----------



## sony ericssons (Feb 20, 2012)

SOny ericsson w810i


----------



## kameleon20 (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't know the model, but it was a Motorola where you had to pull out the antenna for signal (yeah talking about 15 years ago!!). Omg, thinking back to that time, brrrr. SMS? Huh, wtf was that


----------



## zdeev (Feb 20, 2012)

Not sure anymore, been a long time. But I think it was a Siemen M35i. At least, that was my own phone, before that I got one from my dad, but it did`nt work 

Think it was one of the first handheld phones, unlike those huge military phones from back in the day.


----------



## Akzey (Feb 20, 2012)

LOL. Its embarrassing to even say it right now. Anyways my first phone ever was one of India's CDMA Carrier based from Reliance it was around 2002!


----------



## NetBender (Feb 20, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310 (also called the Chuck Norris' phone)... ;-)


----------



## magus7091 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nokia 5165 tdma... I learned rtttl to make an elecman ringtone. 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using XDA App


----------



## EK2 (Feb 20, 2012)

my first phone was siemens c35


----------



## dkris2020 (Feb 20, 2012)

HMD verizon flip phone dont remember the name but it was an lg phone.


----------



## -ErrorFile- (Feb 20, 2012)

My first own phone was a red Nokia 5140.
It wasn't so good after all - the structure was pretty weak, and the phone was broken externally after 2 years of use.

I hated the keyboard and too small screen.


----------



## marclooman9 (Feb 20, 2012)

my first phone was the nokia 901


----------



## rekh127 (Feb 20, 2012)

First phone hmm I actually have no idea what it was. One of those ones thats just a stick with buttons and a crappy screen with very low color capabilities.


----------



## candleworth7808 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nokia 6110. When Snake was the Angry Birds of the time. After market flashing antenna. Hologram screen protector image. Flashing buttons. It was crazy. How far we've come.

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA App


----------



## sminki (Feb 20, 2012)

2001 - Nokia 5110 - a brick with an external aerial !


----------



## gebedias (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, It was 12 years ago...so much time!! It was a Motorola, I don't remember the name, perhaps 8700.


----------



## Bmcd37 (Feb 20, 2012)

I had a verizon bag phone.  Plugged into my car's cigarette lighter--only!!  Probably 1992.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## varunonline (Feb 21, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 3311 at 2004... I am still having that mobile and its working too..  if some one want to buy this antique contact me.. (jus kidding).


----------



## bulito (Feb 21, 2012)

nokia 5110, then the nokia 7110 (banana phone with a scroll button and slide open mic).then nokia 6210. all were easily broken (go figure). then se w850 then htc desire s.


----------



## mjr_havoc (Feb 21, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia Ringo:








Glad it wasn't this:







Hopefully in the future we will have something like this (I know its not real ):


----------



## cl0udstr1f3 (Feb 21, 2012)

* A literal brick...*

Mine would be an old old nextel that was too big to realistically fit into my pocket but had the cool walkie talkie feature.


----------



## stugautz (Feb 21, 2012)

Samsung SCH-3500.  Lasted me for almost two years before the ear piece stopped working when I flipped it up.  Was a great phone!


----------



## doc_haz (Feb 21, 2012)

I think Mine Was a Tiny Noki with a Light in the Front. I used it back at school medicine to check patients pupils for Glasgow Coma Classification. LOL Very Useful.


----------



## Xanse (Feb 21, 2012)

my first phone was a nokia 2110


----------



## yequea (Feb 22, 2012)

Sanyo Incognito with Boost


----------



## biijive (Feb 23, 2012)

iPhone2G, but now i have iPhone 4S and GalaxyS2


----------



## ck-_-123 (Feb 23, 2012)

samsung e1120


----------



## yasson (Feb 23, 2012)

samsung e900


----------



## nidzo732 (Feb 23, 2012)

*First phone*

An antique Motorola c920


----------



## JoRJoo (Feb 23, 2012)

Sony CMD-X1000 --> Ericsson 768 --> Ericsson T10 --> Ericsson T18 --> Nokia Banana --> Ericsson 1018 --> Ericsson 2628 --> Ericsson T28 --> Ericsson T39 --> Sony J7 --> J70 --> Ericsson T65 --> T68 --> K700 --> W800 --> K750 --> Some Nokias --> Nokia 6500 --> SE C905 --> HTC Desire --> Huwei Touch --> Nexus S --> HTC Sensation ..... 

most of them are still alive


----------



## Syd10 (Feb 23, 2012)

*My first "device" was a Siemens A35.*

So this is the list of my devices: Bosch, Motorola (I can't remember the model number), Siemens A35, Ericsson T-10, Ericsson T-28, Philips Genie, Sony Ericsson T-300, Nokia 5140i, Nokia 1100, Samsung C-350, Nokia 1665, Samsung Galaxy Gio *(Actual device)*


----------



## lefterakos (Feb 23, 2012)

Nokia 3210 <333 -> ericsson sth i dont remember -> mitsubishi m342i -> se k700 -> se z710 -> se k770 <3 -> se k850 -> samsung s8300 ultra touch <3 -> htc wildfire -> se xperia x10i -> google nexus one <3 -> htc trophy (hated it) -> samsung galaxy ace -> samsung galaxy s <3 -> lg optimus 2x current phone (not like it, wanna buy a new) 

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda premium


----------



## fretboard809 (Feb 24, 2012)

An old Nokia -> samsung rant -> samsung u540 -> htc hero -> motorola photon


----------



## dhageuk (Feb 24, 2012)

nokia 3210 -> nokia n76 -> iphone 3g -> iphone 4 -> xperia arc


----------



## hend_xxx (Feb 24, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T28


----------



## Decimatio (Feb 24, 2012)

Nokia. 3210. Loved it.


----------



## BzArEx (Feb 24, 2012)

Siemens S6 Power a magnificent device  I still have this phone.


----------



## ardh (Feb 24, 2012)

it is Nokia 3115 series..
the cheapest phone at that year..


----------



## schwick (Feb 24, 2012)

Nokia 5110. 

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## JamesHotmail (Feb 24, 2012)

I think it was a Siemens of some description and then a Nokia 8210 IIRC, been a long time and a LOT of phones since then


----------



## Hasan175 (Feb 24, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310.
Incredibly strong and solid.


----------



## arkadyzv (Feb 24, 2012)

Definitely has to be the g2. Keyboard, ease of use and overall functionality.


----------



## kcls (Feb 24, 2012)

arkadyzv said:


> Definitely has to be the g2. Keyboard, ease of use and overall functionality.

Click to collapse



Lol, first phone, not best phone 

Tapatalkin it from my IHO CM7.2'd, MIUI Themed Optimus V


----------



## Zorigo (Feb 24, 2012)

a red and black nokia 3310. It was soooo old and simple, and by the time i got it, my friends were getting phones with colour screens!

but now im laughing coz im on a ROM-ed SGS and its awesomesauce 

I do remember one of my favourites tho, Nokia 6300, that phone was ridiculously long lasting, and its battery was great and it had tetris on it. I was king of that game


----------



## kingoftf (Feb 24, 2012)

My first one Moto Razr V3 nice model.
Never thought I would ever need a smartphone......


----------



## HarryQt (Feb 24, 2012)

My first device... My fathers Motorola c40, waaaay too bulky, waaaay to heavy and that battery made todays smartphones look like highlander


----------



## Robby921242 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nokia 8210


----------



## flightsimmer (Feb 24, 2012)

The first cell phone I ever used was an old Motorola StarTac..... The first phone my parents gave to me was one of the old Peanut shaped Nokia phones, which I quickly upgraded to a Sony Ericcson candybar phone that had a *gasp* COLOR SCREEN!!! When I turned 18, I picked up the Motorola SLVR. The rest after that have been iPhones up until I got my Galaxy SII in October.


----------



## geocheats2 (Feb 24, 2012)

*Nokia 5110*

Nokia 5110 i must still have it somewhere ...


----------



## FabienEH (Feb 24, 2012)

Lg kp500 ! !


----------



## KeithRVA (Feb 24, 2012)

First smartphone was a jail broken iphone 3g running on Tmobile. I paid a ton of cash for that thing. Have had dozens of phones since, right now rocking the Verizon Galaxy Nexus. Next phone will probably be the late 2013 version of the Nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA App


----------



## erikoss (Feb 24, 2012)

Nokia.  I wouldn't buy Nokia now though.  They have really gone downhill and keep making bad decisions like choosing windows over android.


----------



## explosivequack (Feb 24, 2012)

my first phone was a Nokia when I was back in about 3rd grade lost the battery to it and found it a 2 weeks later in snow and it still worked but then I got it taken away.

When I was like 14 and a half I got a huawei ascend first taste of android and I loved it but hated the phone

Now I have a Samsung epic 4g I got a while back and its by far my favorite phone out of the 3 I've had.

Sent from SPH-D700 running ics 4.0.3


----------



## akenathon (Feb 24, 2012)

Heavy Lg 

18 years ago

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## tskjoe (Feb 24, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## Helloworld294 (Feb 25, 2012)

the best phone ive ever owned was and is galaxy s i9000 . i had an iphone 3gs b4 and loved it wit passion coz it was jailbroken  but very low speed. and i kinda think the iphone had a lil more free ram even while being jailbroken... ohwell android fones FTW!


----------



## Xardonor (Feb 25, 2012)

My first phone ever was nokia 3330
My first Android phone was xperia x8 with Android 1.6 donut and updated to 2.1 eclair and next to cyanogen's gingerbread

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## nadaltennis77 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Kind of sad now*

My first was a small, blue Nokia T9 slideout keypad phone. Everything functioned, but it certainly didn't have every function. 

My first smartphone was the AT&T Tilt 2. The Keyboard on that bad boy was awesome. I wish they still made such high quality keyboards now. The Droid 4's is pretty close in quality though.


----------



## ThePresence (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine was Nokia 7710....

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## mbrotman (Feb 25, 2012)

i had a sweet nokia att prepaid phone


----------



## derekthejw (Feb 25, 2012)

T mobile MyTouch 3G
HTC G2

And that's it!

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## mapix13 (Feb 25, 2012)

Ericsson t10

Sent from my SCH-i509 using XDA App


----------



## xenoposeidon (Feb 25, 2012)

Sony Erricsson T610, I buy that second hand 
And now Xperia Mini Pro, **** yeah SE...


----------



## eagleeyetom (Feb 25, 2012)

Xperia X8 - I love this phone!


----------



## desidunda (Feb 25, 2012)

*MicroTAC 9800X*

My first ever phone, even though I have used the bricks with huge battery packs on loan from BT but MicroTAC 9800X was the first phone I owned...
Just shows my age doesn't it 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_MicroTAC


----------



## SpaceSpeed (Feb 25, 2012)

First phone, Nokia 2160


----------



## btclpat (Feb 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## ken-droid (Feb 25, 2012)

Nokia 6100

I was in 3rd grade lol.


----------



## fakinsupa801 (Feb 25, 2012)

the motorola v180... reminiscing of the days when battery lasted longer than a day


----------



## 8bithavok (Feb 25, 2012)

Ericsson T28 World.


----------



## aro313 (Feb 25, 2012)

OLD Sagem(i even dont remember model;p) with FTW green screen light!


----------



## jade12 (Feb 25, 2012)

My first mobile phone was a Nokia 6110  I was so happy owning this phone.


----------



## heavyeyes (Feb 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110 the brick.


----------



## MasBro (Feb 26, 2012)

lets see...
i had a thin red samsung i dont know the type
then i had the nokia 5310 xpressmusic
then i have my current phone SGSL


----------



## droidrider (Feb 26, 2012)

My first cell phone.


----------



## chrisa887 (Feb 26, 2012)

i had the nokia 5110, but the best one at the time was the nokia 3390


----------



## a58221 (Feb 26, 2012)

Siemens AX75


----------



## matee89 (Feb 26, 2012)

My first one was the Ericsson T10s:





Second one was the ultra strong Nokia 3210 (first one without the external antenna  ) Still working !


----------



## rahulwadhwani (Feb 26, 2012)

My first phone was a chinese phone. I don't even remember the model number or the company :/


----------



## MySs.NTD (Feb 26, 2012)

my first phone is 1110 nokia


----------



## EddieFAF (Feb 26, 2012)

First phone I can't remember, but first mobile was Siemens C25.


----------



## switchfo0t (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahah! Some old stuff there. My first phone was Motorola Razor.

Freakin amazing phone.


----------



## OmMeE (Feb 26, 2012)

Started off with the GA628


----------



## charlie284 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w810i, was such a tank. Best phone I've ever had.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA App


----------



## CYKEB (Feb 26, 2012)

My first one was the 3410. Great mobile phone


----------



## Saito2185 (Feb 27, 2012)

First phone, some cheapo slider from verizon. Got it because gf had one and I liked it. But the first phone I actually bought for myself was an Epic touch from sprint.


----------



## hiqasim (Feb 27, 2012)

The first ever phone which I owned was Nokia 1100


----------



## Silenti91 (Feb 27, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 3410 :3 i was 11 yrs old  since then i have had approx 50 different phones  i was able to name them all a few years ago but now ive lost track  ^^ 

Sent from my HTC Desire Saga using xda premium


----------



## cAase (Feb 27, 2012)

I think it was a 3410


----------



## RawisTheGameHhH (Feb 27, 2012)

I think I owned a Moto i88s on Nextel


----------



## staud (Feb 27, 2012)

Siemens S35 in 2001 B-)


----------



## Rapydax (Feb 27, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson k320i*





Too bad I lost the phone...or someone stole it idk.

Now I have this phone that I never use
Samsung E2121





I also have the SGP 5.0 that I use instead of the phone. I just need wifi to call and chat.


----------



## henkspank (Feb 27, 2012)

sony ericsson c209 cybershot


----------



## larma (Feb 27, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3330.


----------



## alex_slx (Feb 27, 2012)

got a beeper in 2000 when graduated and seeking ajob, the next year my first cell phone -simense 3518i. the phone stayed with me for 6 yrs. in 2007, I bought a lenovo i750 to replace the simense. now my 3rd phone -ZTE Blade /Orange San Francisco, since March 2011.

Sent from my ZTE-BLADE using XDA App


----------



## Thexi (Feb 27, 2012)

Vodafone 710, was 10 years old


----------



## 85gallon (Feb 27, 2012)

droidrider said:


> My first cell phone.

Click to collapse



Ohhh yess.  My Motorola Flip Phone.  That was my first.   I think it had 60 minutes talk time with that optional extended life battery you have on yours!!!


----------



## movix (Feb 27, 2012)

My first phone in the 1998 is a nokia 5110


----------



## AsH_ (Feb 28, 2012)

2001. Nokia 8250.

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## rmartin0120 (Feb 28, 2012)

*First phone*

mine was a Tmobile Tuchpro 2


----------



## Tsoul0529 (Feb 28, 2012)

My very fist phone was a nokia phone back in 1998! And back than I thought I was the man for having one!


----------



## frostyroot (Feb 28, 2012)

Motorola RAZR ---> Sidekick 2008 ---> G1 ---> Motorola RAZR (again cus I got robbed) ---> Nokia Nuron 5230 ---> Sony Ericsson TM506 ---> MyTouch 4G ---> HTC Sensation 4G ---> HTC Amaze 4G!


----------



## ejatds (Feb 28, 2012)

samsung intensity (qwerty phone) ---> nexus s!


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 28, 2012)

I miss the sidekick days.  

Sent From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation


----------



## King Shady (Feb 28, 2012)

iPhone 3G.. great first phone!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## nevrlow (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes I loved my white 3gs when I had one a few years ago.  

Swyped From Space Using My ICS Flavored Sensation
Virtuous Inquisition 3.0


----------



## voquoccuong (Feb 28, 2012)

my 1st phone is a black and white screen Nokia 8310


----------



## rytenoyer (Feb 28, 2012)

first phone was a boost mobile flip phone, don't recall the model. The old ugly white blocky ones. First smart phone was a blackberry curve but immediately switched to android when it first became available.


----------



## Jonster111 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm young so my first owned phone was an Nokia 5800XM.
I was pretty good till it gets stolen


----------



## g1user101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Since the begininning of android, G1!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## hoodratchandler (Feb 29, 2012)

The lg enV 2!!!! Haha then moved up to the env touch! Not much of an jmprovement  . Then moved to an LG ally(first smartphone) and up to a Droid x2 finally! And my captivate for a dev phone

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda premium


----------



## Crikey83 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nokia 5110, I miss the good old days of multiple day battery life, call clarity and reception always being first priority & virtually unbreakable phones! The antenna was also a good tool for getting a mate with a cheeky cheap shot to the ribs ;-P


----------



## Hassi94 (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it was the 3310. I had no use for a phone but it was my mum's old phone and I enjoyed playing snake


----------



## CMaga (Feb 29, 2012)

Ericsson GA318. Heavy as a hammer


----------



## jeetjshah (Feb 29, 2012)

I had some interesting NEC flip phone... i Wonder what ever happened to NEC


----------



## z4rro (Feb 29, 2012)

Motorola 8700

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk


----------



## vitormfgoncalves (Feb 29, 2012)

Alcatel HC 800 (1997)


----------



## sfinks69 (Feb 29, 2012)

*open laject*

Nokia 3210 1999


----------



## kurtg (Feb 29, 2012)

Motorola micro-tac. In 1990
Only had a phone since I worked for Cellular One at the time and got 800 mins. a month free.  Couldn't afford the per minute charges......No such thing as a bundled minute plan then....
Also had a pager because there was no voicemail notifaction on the phone.


----------



## deesugar (Feb 29, 2012)

First smartphone was a Treo300


----------



## tim91700 (Feb 29, 2012)

My first phone was a samsung SGH-X150.


----------



## raymanlololo (Feb 29, 2012)

The Sony Ericsson T10's, simply spectacular!!, you could make your owns ringtones!


----------



## jm0990 (Feb 29, 2012)

a fat nortel bar style phone in early 1998.  can't find a pic of it, but it was probably a solid 4.5 inches (5 with the antenna)


----------



## xneuromancer (Feb 29, 2012)

mine was an old samsung silver flip phone with a gray and black screen with a blue backlight


----------



## Gallaphanx (Feb 29, 2012)

Im 21 now, almost 22, my first phone was a Palm Treo 680 I got for free with a new 2-year contract on Cingular.  Lol.  About to purchase an HTC Sensation 4G.


----------



## rootlinux (Feb 29, 2012)

Motorola Startac.
I think that tells my age and how long I have been using cell phones. LOL


----------



## AlexVipXDA (Feb 29, 2012)

My first phobe was a montorola monocrh!one xD

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk


----------



## voongoto (Feb 29, 2012)

my first one was this alcatel ot 300. it was wayyyy back in y2k I think. Long time ago 
too bag I'm not allowed put external images yet :/


----------



## jtdogblue (Mar 1, 2012)

Samsung SGH-A727
I was probably the last person in my school to get a phone at 15. Now I see 8 year olds texting all the time... spoiled little ####'s....


----------



## DarioDanel (Mar 1, 2012)

*My First Phone*

Was a LG Rumor Two, moved out at a early age and ive never had a phone in my life so i went simple and get a LG rumor two, that lasted me about 4 months then i just got the Iphone 3G = )


----------



## ninadpchaudhari (Mar 1, 2012)

*It was some CDMA !!*

was a very amazing phone !!!
Black and white screen , battery life for 3-4 days 
and FM !!!

CDMA from Some company , i do not remember exactly


----------



## Paip (Mar 1, 2012)

*My first phone.*

My first phone was, no surprises here Nokia 3310. First smartphone ZTE Blade.


----------



## Sot0 (Mar 1, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens S65


----------



## JustinUhhh (Mar 1, 2012)

Lets see..

Prepaid Nokia something..
Sony Ericsson brick phone?
LG flip phone.. WITH CAMERA
LG Vu - Resistive Touchscreen!!
Samsung Captivate - <- best devs. <3
Samsung Galaxy SII Skyrocket <- I love it.


----------



## Flashpoint382 (Mar 1, 2012)

Nokia 3210 First Phone. I seem amassed at how far technology went


----------



## benjarmin (Mar 1, 2012)

My first phone was a Phillips Savvy I believe it was called! Phillips well know for modern mobile phones of course! Swiftly moved on to my trusty Nokia 3310, then went through stages of having multiple Nokia's, good old Symbian. Then had an iPhone for about half a year before moving to Android with a HTC Desire, don't ever want to get rid of it! Haha


----------



## leo.benveniste (Mar 1, 2012)

My first phone was a Kyocera, and I'm pretty sure it was the TG200


after that, I moved to the OG StarTAC, then a Motorola one, silver flip one, then a Samsung one, (red and black, can't remember de model) an LG one and after all that, I now am the proud owner of a Motorola Defy running CM7 (tomorrow I'm gonna take CM9 for a spin)


----------



## Firetribe (Mar 1, 2012)

Some old Nokia... Really big, but I had it for I think about 5 years. Battery lasted more than a week, gosh, these were times :-D 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA App


----------



## peanut0929 (Mar 1, 2012)

*Flip phone to blinged up Nokia*

My first phone was the Ericsson cell phone that had a flap to cover the buttons. 

Then I upgraded to the Nokia phone where everyone at my junior high was adding LED lights to the back of the phone in different designs. It was awesome.


----------



## Crikey83 (Mar 1, 2012)

I miss my old 5110. Anyone remember the 3315?

Sent from my LT18i using XDA App


----------



## kufusoto (Mar 2, 2012)

My first phone was the log xenon and that phone had a very old cheap touch screen and it froze every other hour 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA App


----------



## tattedupboy (Mar 2, 2012)

A Motorola Timeport  with Voicestream (Before it became T-Mobile).

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA App


----------



## rdhalla (Mar 2, 2012)

*that was old*

Simen s10
Good old days :#


----------



## joelmic (Mar 2, 2012)

Razr v3m

+10char


----------



## Rumdebalf (Mar 2, 2012)

Siemens S6 in 1996


----------



## Stormrader (Mar 2, 2012)

Samsung impression. It was a nice touchscreen/slide out phone. 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## RobiGo (Mar 2, 2012)

*My first phone*

Alcatel 501 
Then Nokia 3210...


----------



## pinpontbs (Mar 2, 2012)

My first mobile is Nokia k300i, then LG Cookie, and now I'm with SGS2.
Hihi, all things are good as we use them with pleasure.


----------



## RobiGo (Mar 2, 2012)

Then SE K700, then Nokia 6600, 6680, N78

---------- Post added at 03:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:13 PM ----------




pinpontbs said:


> My first mobile is Nokia k300i, then LG Cookie, and now I'm with SGS2.
> Hihi, all things are good as we use them with pleasure.

Click to collapse



I agree


----------



## mikebzh44 (Mar 2, 2012)

My first cell phone was a Nokia 3210.

I'm actually using a Samsung Galaxy S

Before :
LG Viewty KU990i
Sagem MyX-5

I can remember other phones


----------



## jeronski (Mar 2, 2012)

Nokia 5110. So proud of it during those days..


----------



## ciscruz (Mar 2, 2012)

Nokia 2110 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## oliverfigueiredo (Mar 2, 2012)

Sagem RC 730 ftw. Oh, those were the days.


----------



## mstfkaratas (Mar 2, 2012)

Ericsson GA628 :

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using Tapatalk


----------



## joaoameixa (Mar 3, 2012)

Nokia 5530 oh yeah


----------



## chaor (Mar 3, 2012)

nokia 8850

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## leonironchef (Mar 3, 2012)

Nokia 5110...on the 1cent /sec plan from Voda

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asepsfirdaus (Mar 3, 2012)

my first phone is siemen c25,


----------



## ekramsam (Mar 3, 2012)

First phone: Nokia 5110

History
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3310
Sony Ericsson T68i
Sony Ericsson T637
Nokia 6620
Some Windows Mobile phone
Nokia 9300
Nokia e61
Nokia e61i
Nokia e71
Nokia e90
Nokia n97
Nokia n900
HTC G1
Acer Liquid E
Motorola Cliq 2
Droid 3


----------



## starable (Mar 3, 2012)

It was a Sanyo flip phone. I can't believe I used to surf the internet with that.


----------



## DragonriderX (Mar 3, 2012)

For My case my first mobile phone was a red coloured Nokia 5110


----------



## emile75 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ericsson GA628.

Sent from my HTC Desire S using xda premium


----------



## Belda (Mar 3, 2012)

Bosch 607


----------



## tonystark88 (Mar 3, 2012)

Acer BeTouch E110 is my first experience with Android


----------



## rovivor (Mar 3, 2012)

My first phone was 3310 LOL xD


----------



## zerox981 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ericsson T10s. It did reset everytime I bumped it into something hard


----------



## Hikari (Mar 3, 2012)

*First phone...*

My first phone was a black & white nokia. Then I had a SE z600. Then Samsung i320. Now I have LG GT-540


----------



## Astraport (Mar 3, 2012)

My first phone I bought in 1996. It was Nokia (do not remember the model, but it lies somewhere in the country).
Then, Siemens SX1 - very beautiful and unusual phone. I used it with the Pocket PC LOOX 720 (for Internet). 
Then I used a very long Gigabyte g-Smart i 128 - nearly six years. 
And recently replaced it on Samsung Galaxy SII.

Thanks for the memories.


----------



## gmengass (Mar 3, 2012)

nokia 3310
nokia 3410
nokia 6600
sony ericsson k750i
nokia 6230
sony ericsson t650i
sony ericsson 715
iphone 3gs 8gb
htc incredible s


----------



## xxREXXARxx (Mar 4, 2012)

1.NOKIA 3310
2.NOKIA 3330
3.Siemens s55 (think)
4.NOKIA 5500
5.SonyEriccson W580i
6.Chinese copy of NOKIA n97
7.NOKIA n73 (good phone)
8.LG Optimus One P500 (my current phone and the best)


----------



## ksession (Mar 4, 2012)

Nokia 6610i


----------



## OoPwnedoO (Mar 4, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Naite.


----------



## theoland4 (Mar 4, 2012)

My one and only, T68i! I still love it.


----------



## felixker (Mar 5, 2012)

For me..

Ericsson T18s
Oh wow?

Nokia 3350
Okay, got better, with blue lights.

Then some Palm OS. Made in Taiwan.

O2 Atom 
on Windows mobile 5?

Nokia N95

Nokia E72

BlackBerry Bold (9000 and another older model)

BlackBerry Curve (older version)

BlackBerry Bold 9700

Samsung Omnia W i8350 
on WP7 Mango!


----------



## KeddeH (Mar 5, 2012)

Nokia 3210, damn sturdy phone.
Nokia 3310, so fancy back then.
Nokia 3510i, meh
Samsung E700, really liked that phone.
Samsung E760
HTC Hero
LG Optimus 2x

Also had some huge brick at some early point, that would require you to wear carpenter pants, so you would have some pocket to store your phone, as it wouldn't fit in any standard pocket. But of course the antenna didn't help. At least the vibrator was so strong that anyone sitting in the same couch as you could feel it.


----------



## EezyBeezy (Mar 5, 2012)

Samsung E315; old school silver flip phone.

Current phone: Samsung Galaxy S2; <3 it!
Times has changed..


----------



## Ekibyo22 (Mar 5, 2012)

*heh*

My First Phone was Motorola C115


----------



## jojoost (Mar 5, 2012)

LG pop!! First phone an addiction with www.mylgpop.com!! Now a Nexus S, second addiction with xda!! 

Greetzz, Jojoost.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## jymayanna (Mar 5, 2012)

my first phone was philips diga, now a htc sensation


----------



## Vap0ur (Mar 5, 2012)

A Nokia 'banana'


----------



## petrescu (Mar 5, 2012)

Nokia 3310, the best phone ever ^_^


----------



## 19venom89 (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow cool thread...so let me see:
my first phone was a Panasonic GD35, then i had a Nokia 3330.
i've upgraded to the next gen with the Panasonic GD87, my first phone with a built in camera.
in the last 3 years i had two Motorolas: the v1075 and the w375
Now i've got my lovely Nexus S


----------



## gehelo (Mar 5, 2012)

a Nokia 6310i

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------

I know my Phone is still in use (not by me)


----------



## Sykojoe (Mar 5, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola MicroTAC 650
Then went to a pager for many years as it was cheaper and much smaller

More recently had
Nokia 6820
iPhone 3G
Galaxy S2


----------



## dark_vader (Mar 5, 2012)

Alcatel easytouch, grey color. Heavy as ****! Dropped more than 50x and still worked


----------



## pippus9 (Mar 5, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## Banschee (Mar 5, 2012)

My very first Phone was a PrePaid solution from Vodafone Germany.
It was a Sony CMD-CD1, which had had this awesome Clickwheel UI.... Oh god, i still use to think back from time to time how great it´s usability actually was.


----------



## jgonzalez31 (Mar 5, 2012)

My first phone was the kyocera slider, from there i moved to the sidekicks then iphone's and droids.


----------



## ElmirBuljubasic (Mar 5, 2012)

Samsung gt s 5230 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## Dheny Brightside (Mar 5, 2012)

Nokia 1100... High price with low feature... Pay more only for flashlight in nokia 1100... Wowwww 
Nice to remember )

Sent from my WT19i using XDA App


----------



## bubur_bewok (Mar 5, 2012)

Nokia 8210

Awesome phone!! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## McDonaloid 2 (Mar 5, 2012)

My first phone was the Motorola razr. It lasted me a pretty long time and the only reason it stopped working was because I broke it lol.


----------



## dayzed714 (Mar 5, 2012)

first was the Samsung A900
then there was the Samsung Highnote i had the red one
next up was the Blackberry 8330 yes it was bright orange lol
then the HTC Hero (CDMA Version)
then the HTC Evo 4G
then the HTC Evo 3D didn't like it too much so i traded it for my last and favorite phone . . .
THE NEXUS S 4G


----------



## skynet3132 (Mar 6, 2012)

first cell was a moto StarTac. 25 or so phones since then, but then i got hooked on Androids. the most recent are in my sig. minus the nook of course.


----------



## OFWGKTADGAF (Mar 6, 2012)

Samsung Flip Phone -> iPhone 3G -> iPhone 3GS -> Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket


----------



## KhaoticKonfusion (Mar 6, 2012)

Samsung Flip Phone / Blackberry Pearl / Epic4G / ..... ?


----------



## thesurfingguru (Mar 6, 2012)

I had a Nokia...forget the model number. 


Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## scyld (Mar 6, 2012)

Wow. I got my first one around the year 2000 A.D. (when I went off to university).

It was one of those grey brick phones with a back lit black-and-white LCD display where everything was on the front of the device. No flipping, no sliding, so it made today's cheapest granny phones seem high-tech by comparison.

I remember when the Razr was an expensive, elite "fashion phone." Ugh I'm so old...


----------



## kurt99 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sot0 said:


> My first phone was a Siemens S65

Click to collapse



same here xd


----------



## cementmixer (Mar 6, 2012)

My first cell phone was an Alcatel back in 1996, don't quite remember the model, either View DB or Max DB.


----------



## Sykotron (Mar 6, 2012)

Sanyo Katana with Sprint
Blackberry Curve Titanium 8320 with T-Mobile
LG G2x running Eaglesblood ICS with T-Mobile


----------



## TheGioDoodles (Mar 6, 2012)

thesurfingguru said:


> I had a Nokia...forget the model number.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Inspire 4G using XDA

Click to collapse



I had an old nokia too  and i also forgot the model number

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## brenoweidenfels (Mar 6, 2012)

My first one was a Samsung F480...
I started quite late and with the wrong phone.^^

But love my HTC HD2 now, especially with android...


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Mar 6, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 5233 and I loved that phone it was a great phone and I loved it 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using XDA


----------



## toppertighe (Mar 6, 2012)

My first was in 1997 and it was one of the first payg out it was a bt cellnet easylife .I think lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## noyb72 (Mar 6, 2012)

My first phone was a motorolla, I don't believe I ever new the model #. My first smart phone was a Nokia 71x. Wishh AT&T would support another Simbian phone!

Ron


----------



## mikeyjwright (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ericsson T10*

Ericsson T10. Even before they teamed up with Sony!


----------



## maxidad35 (Mar 7, 2012)

my first movil was motorola c110 ... the bighead.... it was very awfull


----------



## xda45 (Mar 7, 2012)

A Sanyo candybar style phone on Clearnet 

It had an extendable antenna.  

Did pulling the antenna really improve reception?  You never see that anymore


----------



## myfriend901 (Mar 7, 2012)

Motorola talkabout

Sent from my GT-S5360 using XDA


----------



## Americ (Mar 7, 2012)

A pre-paid Nokia from Tracfone. I still own it, as it's in my emergency kit, but I've moved on to a nice Samsung Infuse.


----------



## redtab (Mar 7, 2012)

my first mobile phone was MOTOMING


----------



## destakob (Mar 7, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3330, then a couple others i can't remember then i had a sprint rumor, then a envy 2, then a droid Eris, now my beautiful thunderbolt!!


----------



## jonnypommy (Mar 7, 2012)

Siemens A40... Lol, the screen was only 3 lines of text high and one.  It was rather annoying in the end haha

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA


----------



## availpranav (Mar 7, 2012)

my first phone was Nokia 1100.. and i still owe it ..


----------



## davil544 (Mar 7, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 6555. You were able to side load apps on that. 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## massaro33 (Mar 7, 2012)

Panasomic gd-90 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4ktvs (Mar 8, 2012)

My first smart phone is my samsung galaxy s2 and my first 4G LTE phone is my Droid razr. Both unlimited data, oh yea.

Now if my razr did not data drop every day, then It would be all good.


----------



## syed.sayeed96 (Mar 8, 2012)

I had a black moto razr v3 fr a while thn got a sny ericson nxt waz nokia 1100 thn a samsung sgh-j600 and nw my galaxy ace... neva gonna move away frm android nw.. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## lordseiya (Mar 8, 2012)

*my first cell phone*

Mine was a Mitsubishi G310



Really old one


----------



## emyvett (Mar 8, 2012)

My first phone was the palm pre on Sprint. Great phone.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## jamieunit (Mar 8, 2012)

Mine was a sagem can't remember what model

THISIS50.com if its hot its here


----------



## harishdhandev (Mar 8, 2012)

mine was nokia 1100 .....best battery backup ever !


----------



## zoppp (Mar 10, 2012)

BlackBerry 8320, which is indestructible. Now I have a LG G2x

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## Nikola.Andj (Mar 10, 2012)

Ericsson GA628

I still get nostalgic for that bad boy! :3


----------



## BlackenedUK (Mar 10, 2012)

My first phone would have been the Nokia 3310, still have it somewhere in the house!


----------



## vegeta1 (Mar 10, 2012)

i guess it was samsung c-100

but now a proud owner of a samsung galaxy i9100 
and being a part of XDA is like having a cake with bigggggggggg strawberry over it


----------



## icantsleep (Mar 10, 2012)

I dont remember what model was it .. some really big and heavy motorola 

Like a brick 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## Whippopotamus (Mar 10, 2012)

Is it worrying I can't remember?
I know my second phone was a Motorola Krzr K1, and I have a Galaxy Ace now, but it was ages ago I had my first phone... it wasn't anything special, maybe a Sagem, but I'm not sure :S


----------



## Alex Popova (Mar 10, 2012)

well the first one was Siemens A6o , next Siemens CX65, Nokia 2360 , China Sciphone (iphone 4g replica), motorola c115 and looking for sth new


----------



## curodot (Mar 10, 2012)

Had a big nokia phone with size like a cordless (home)phone complete with antenna.


----------



## plavez (Mar 10, 2012)

My first divice is Nokia 6100


----------



## badyalberto (Mar 10, 2012)

my first cell phone was a sony ericsson


----------



## djluis48 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T68i. Pretty sick device in those times. IR, Bluetooth, Color Display and was pretty. Pic here:

Sent from my MB860 using XDA


----------



## princebama (Mar 10, 2012)

Some kind of Samsung flip phone. For some reason the number 8500 keeps popping in my head.

Then the HTC Touch WM phone.

Then HTC Touch Pro WM Phone

Current the original HTC EVO 4G

Next Im eyeing the HTC One X or Samsung GSIII, due for my upgrade in May.


----------



## gleft (Mar 10, 2012)

*nokia 3310*

it was a used nokia 3310. i used and still my bro uses it for the snake game


----------



## andanao2 (Mar 10, 2012)

Motorola Atrix 4g


----------



## benjamingwynn (Mar 10, 2012)

Nokia 6070
Motorola flip phone (cant rememeber name)
LG Secret (what, it was free lol)
LG Cookie (downgrade but lost my secret (oops))
HTC Wildfire S (and now with my own ROM)

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S using xda premium


----------



## Bbaghi (Mar 10, 2012)

Samsung d520


----------



## scorpserpent (Mar 11, 2012)

*Phone?*

hmmm...Nokia 7210..was passed down from my mum..the 1st phone i bought on contract with a service provider was a Samsung X640


----------



## i666 (Mar 11, 2012)

Motorola StarTAC 75 - GSM 1800


----------



## sainath23 (Mar 11, 2012)

Mine was Nokia 6600.


----------



## KAM Macklane (Mar 11, 2012)

*long answer*

1. nokia 3230
2. sony Ericsson
3. samsung metro
4. samsung chat
5. htc explorer
6. samsung galaxy ace
7. iphone 4s

currently :- nexus s


----------



## crazyricky (Mar 11, 2012)

NOKIA XXXX...(many, but i don't know wt's their different actually = =)
moto milestone ( won't back to moto anymore ! )
samsung GSI
GSII
Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## rv33830 (Mar 11, 2012)

Nokia 3310
Motorola A925 (with GPS!!!)
Nokia N-Gage (I still play games on it ^^)
Sony Ericsson k550i
Nokia 5300
Samsung OmniaLite B7300 (sucked...)
Nokia N96
Samsung Galaxy S Plus


----------



## pfeeoq (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn hard to remember..had lots of phones ...Well sorted by time: Siemens A50, Motorola v360,Motorola f3 moto razr v3i moto f3 Nokia(n70,n95,n93i andn 93 , SE w200i xperia x8 x10 mini and best for the last : SAMSUNG GALAXY MINI

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## danimorenowebs (Mar 12, 2012)

Goo

Enviado desde mi GT-S5570 usando Tapatalk


----------



## jokerniski (Mar 12, 2012)

**

Ericsson T29s
www . gsmarena.com / ericsson_t29s-225 . php


----------



## k1000716 (Mar 12, 2012)

1996 - Nokia 1610


----------



## joeTaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Samsung SPH-A600.  I got it for free with some minutes in a contest.  It was like a drug dealer giving out free samples.


----------



## Inzane Cat (Mar 12, 2012)

Nokia 3310 and I was suddenly the most popular guy in class. :]

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## mrpaniko (Mar 12, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My samsung galxy s


----------



## psmaniac (Mar 13, 2012)

Sony Ericsson k300i  nostalging now. btw which one phone you ever owned is Die hard?


----------



## skar_16 (Mar 13, 2012)

Someone knows a nokia 3310? 

That's my first ever phone.. With all the customs and modifications that I've done it beats everything that I had eversince..


----------



## tsukeyomi (Mar 13, 2012)

Nokia 3310. I think that phone is indestructible. Bought it in 2000. Still working as new. Amazing!


----------



## DroidFan83 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nokia 3310 me too! Very solid phone


----------



## wutzin (Mar 13, 2012)

first phone was a Sony T610.
Then I switched to a Motorola Razr v3 (which I still miss - days and days of standby...)


----------



## AkaGrey (Mar 13, 2012)

This one XD


----------



## Willi71 (Mar 13, 2012)

Nokia 6150


----------



## codeimba (Mar 13, 2012)

i'm working at a phone store. Everyday, i install a bunch of software smart phones that customers bought. But funny, i have never got a smart phone for my own...


----------



## Jezussolec (Mar 13, 2012)

Siemens mc60  

______
NEO V


----------



## jaxternikus (Mar 13, 2012)

Panasonic GD50

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## JordanC (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 3210 was my first. You never forget your first... lol


----------



## jardivben (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh....first phone! Pantech C300!


----------



## PearsonDKA (Mar 14, 2012)

Some old brick of a phone Nokia made back in the late '90s. Ah, the hours I wasted playing Snake on that phone. Good times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## slelka (Mar 14, 2012)

I remember the day I got the phone - Feb 14, 2001 It was ... a yellow Siemens s35i. I was so proud to get it as a present from my bf. And now I've owned over 10 telephones


----------



## jardivben (Mar 14, 2012)

Yako Tech said:


> My first phone was the Nokia 5190 I remember when I play the snake game lol
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



OMG! Snake!! I almost forgot about that!


----------



## anthorny (Mar 14, 2012)

Motorola V3


----------



## misterlee (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 5190. I miss those days sometimes. Hahah

I miss them so much, I downloaded Snake on my Glacier.


----------



## roshan381 (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 7650   back in August 2003


----------



## mo22i (Mar 14, 2012)

nokia 3210. the first ever phone with internal antenna.


----------



## rakhov (Mar 14, 2012)

My first phone ever was a candy bar moto from Tracphone in like 6th grade. I remember it had an awesome flashlight on it!

I then had a smaller Nokia candy bar with a flashlight on top too. It was alright but the buttons were ridiculously small and so texting was difficult.

I then graduated to a Motorola W315. Pretty neat phone actually, I liked the "negitive" LCD display on the front. Made for a great easy to glance at timepiece. Not to mention the great rubber coated body. Just felt solid in your hand.

Of course I got uppity though and wanted one of those SUPER COOL lg slide out "texting" phones with the full QWERTY Keyboard. I soon found this to be pretty alright but I found the device to be lacking in functionality as my uses grew.

   I then got my first touch screen! It was the Samsung Delve, Alltel 99 dollar Black Friday sale. 
I ended up hating the delve, tactile feedback was ridiculously overpowered. The sensitivity and accuracy of the screen were bad as well. There was a lot of typing multiple letters at once on accident, and a lot of typing and then having to wait for the phone to catch up. Needless to say the novelty quickly wore off.
I think I stuck with that for the simple reason I was stuck with it for 2 years.

   Then I received the original droid, words cannot describe how proud I was. I loved my droid. It gave me my first look into how great an android phone is. I had that for about a year before one fateful day a cigarette butt flew back into my car after flicking it, and in a scurry to get out and get it off my school papers, I flung my phone off my lap and on to the pavement, face down. Needless to say the screen was destroyed. I continued to use it till my dad quit paying the insane bill that these devices had accumulated, at which point it was shut off. Back then I wasn't really into the whole Mod Scene yet tho, so it stayed mostly stock.

   I then in a desperate attempt to get some sort of communications on the cheap (think 25 bucks a month!) I picked up a blackberry curve 8530 with an unlimited data, 300 mins, and unlimited text prepaid plan (Insane Deal!). The phone was a bit expensive at $250, but it was mine and I wasn't locked into any contracts.

   I loved it at first, I was a serious businessman on that thing man! Integrating Email and Text (I still love that). I started using a phone calendar to keep track of crappy life stuff XD. This was the time I really started using my phone for music too. I gutted the 16 gig sd from my defunct droid and loaded it with music for my blackberry. Oh the time it would have trying to load a few thou tracks every time I rebooted it lol. The Curve, or at least the version I owned had these great music control buttons on the top. Although the play button doubled as the screen lock button, I needed up blaring hardcore jungle in classes several times by not holding the button long enough and un-pausing the music.

Then the problems started...

First the little scroll pad started loosing sensitivity, it got to the point that it would barely pick up my finger and I would have to flip the bottom of my shirt over my thumb to get the scroll to work. Constant lockups and tons of problems with BT (I stream to my car stereo). It got to the point that the few things I liked about it were completely outweighed by the problems.

About this time I really started itiching for a new Android as well, there were cool things going on, GINGERBREAD, HONEYCOMB?!! It sounded all to delicious to pass up . So I started to look at my options, and what do you know?! Virgin had just released what looked to be a fairly decent Android phone! Something called a Motorola Triumph or something? Anyways, I started doing research and found very mixed reviews. A lot of talk with the screen not being very accurate and the capacities buttons not always picking up. I decided to take the gamble and lay down 300 of my hard earned ones only a year after I picked up my blackberry.

   When I first got home and opened it up, turned it on, and got it activated I was immediately disappointed with the state of the stock firmware. The ammount of crappy social apps and virgins own music, ringtone, wallpaper, blah, blah markets was unbearable. I found the stock build of froyo to be fairly stable, but did nothing for the snapdragon beast I knew lie within.

   I origionaly told myself (as I do with all my devices...) that I would NOT do anything with it. "Be happy with it" "Don't screw it up" "It works, leave it be" I would tell myself, but talk of great speed, increased battery life, and overall better performance lured me to the XDA side. 

   I started with a build of MIUI and was really impressed with the interface, but found alot of issues with BT, Wake, and a lot of FC's. I then migrated to a CM7 build and have stuck to that ever since. I get wonderful performance with the smartass v2 and under clocked my phone to MHz for speedy charges when the phone is in standby. I love my Andy and would give him up for nothing! I have gone from a person who could go days would checking the phone to constantly being in contact with it, it has my email, contacts, social stuff, media, news. It's incredible how much this little guy does for me now . I now stream TONS of music (still for 25 bucks a month unlimited data!) via sound cloud, tune in, DI, and others. I love the voice to text, and use it frequently while driving. Overall I couldn't be happier with my phone now.


TL;DR

Crappy Moto on Tracfone

Crappy Nokia on Tracfone

Decent Moto 315 on Midwest

Better LG Rumor on Alltel

CRAP Samsung Delve on Alltel

My godly droid on VZW (R.I.P)

Wasteberry Curve on Virgin

(Current) Moto Triumph on Virgin


----------



## Kadin (Mar 14, 2012)

Motorola Ultra Classic brick. I had a Panasonic bag phone before it but only for like a month. 

And now I'm old. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## riceeeeeeeeee (Mar 14, 2012)

Samsung impression it wasnt all that lol


----------



## buru898 (Mar 14, 2012)

HTC Wing aka Herald.


----------



## WillShaka (Mar 14, 2012)

*First Phone*

a Nokia 5165 the kind you throw and kill someone


----------



## Mercvtio (Mar 14, 2012)

Alcatel One Touch Easy, back in 1998. It was one of the first popular phones in France, back then, when cell phones were just starting to get hype.







Brings a lot of memories back... Wonder where it is now.


----------



## Sindroid (Mar 14, 2012)

I dont remember..


----------



## ToddeSwe (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 2010 with a yellow cover  

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda premium


----------



## awalarn (Mar 14, 2012)

*No1*

Green (!) Nokia 1620 Energy. Never had any problems. Old man now


----------



## remorze (Mar 14, 2012)

My First Phone is Nokia 6510, i use it for 6 years


----------



## tranmere (Mar 14, 2012)

beepers maybe then i changed into nokia 5110


----------



## maxolina (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310
It's not a phone, it's a sledge-hammer.


----------



## NinjaMic (Mar 14, 2012)

Verizon LG Chocolate


kept that for about 4 years then moved to a Galaxy Nexus


----------



## braverterror (Mar 14, 2012)

My first phone back in 1996 was a Nokia 2110


----------



## Androhacker (Mar 14, 2012)

*My first phone, bought on Dec' 2011*

My first phone IS Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360. Love it (Anyone would love their first phone). Bought it really soon after release. I was really confused between it and LG Optimus Me as Optimus Me looked cooler! Though I moved to SGY, as just a couple of days ago my mom had bought a phone, LG Optimus Black, it had some heating issues. The bad thing was that the place from where we bought was not cooperating. They simply refused to change device. Then my mom had to change the device (This time a more trust-able brand). She took a Samsung Wave II. She likes it. But due to bad service by LG, had to change my decision from Me to Young

But my first objective with the device was rooting. Not hard (Gave me freaks before).
Then second was installing Custom ROMs. (Looked easier but was more difficult)

First EXPERIMENT was making and installing OWN MADE Custom ROM.

I have been really successful with the device. And I am loving it.

Meet me on blog to check out the ROMs - XA ROMs. We also have an app for android devices, download it from here - XA ROMz App

Regards,
Androhacker
(Xavier)

My objective - Take my Galaxy Y at the level of Galaxy SII


----------



## TheUpsetter (Mar 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 6230 in 2005.


----------



## sumit28june (Mar 14, 2012)

My first phone ever was in 2004 - Nokia 1100.
It's considered one of the all time best selling phones btw. And i loved it too.


----------



## Kayen (Mar 14, 2012)

Back in 2007 - a Motorola ROKR


----------



## Joker2212 (Mar 14, 2012)

Some Cingular flip phone before they turned to AT&T


----------



## 85gallon (Mar 14, 2012)

I had one of the first dehydrated cell phones.  It was ultra small.

But then i spilled my coffee on the way to work..






Oh, and I remember when I got my first hands free device.  How quickly technology evolves!!!!


----------



## RobyRc (Mar 14, 2012)

Siemens a70


----------



## forrest89sei (Mar 14, 2012)

Nokia 5165
Motorola C130
Motorola W376G
Samsung Propel
HTC Aria
Samsung Vibrant - Current


----------



## patpeewee (Mar 14, 2012)

My very first phone was something called "Swing". It had an extra big antenna which u can pull out xD. I still got the phone haha 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## musicafe (Mar 14, 2012)

*HTC G1*

HTC G1 was late to the android experience as I didnt get it till May of 2009.

Thought G2X was awesome pic but got many disappointments till ICS from HELL!

Sent from my HELLFIRE 1.4 ICS phone.


----------



## Chelseablue (Mar 14, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T310
with the polyphonic ringtones and composer.
http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_ericsson_t310-404.php

reading some of the posts really gives you an idea of how old some of us are...


----------



## draco2212 (Mar 14, 2012)

A nokia first model lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## babyblack (Mar 15, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My fiest Handphone is Nokia 3810  1998


----------



## icepally (Mar 15, 2012)

babyblack said:


> My fiest Handphone is Nokia 3810  1998

Click to collapse



Is that the little non flip phone that had the centipede game and was only green on the screen? My friend had one, it was nearly indestructable.

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## icepally (Mar 15, 2012)

My first was a really old LG flip phone with alittle mirror on the front, cant find a name. 
Motorola Flip Phone, My first camera phone!! 
Motorola razr
Motorola Slvr - one of my favorite phones
Motorola razr2
Nokia music phone, very small fit in my wallet. 
Blackberry Curve
MyTouch 3g - old one, day 1 release. Never left android since
Samsung Vibrant
Samsung SGH T989 SGS2
Samsung GNex 
Then went back to SGS2  

Will never leave android !

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## vitroid (Mar 15, 2012)

My first phone ever was a Motorola V100. I can't link to the phone because I don't have enough posts yet.

The keyboard on it was the only one of its kind in Sweden at the time, but it did not have a touch screen. Very good for fast texting, but you could only make phone calls with the included headset


----------



## MrMochaka (Mar 15, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola, it was one of those small white egg phones lol. Wasn't very functional, but did the job!


----------



## emulajavi (Mar 15, 2012)

my first phone was a Nokia 3210....
....after some nokia I finally got an iPhone 3G when it launched


----------



## Nash123 (Mar 15, 2012)

Bosch 909
Bosch 909s
Nokia N91
Galaxy S

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jamalau (Mar 15, 2012)

My first Phone was a Siemens S4


----------



## jelenkovic1 (Mar 15, 2012)

*First one to have*

My first mobile was Philips Savy IV back in 2000 after that got Samsung, cant remember which one, say to myself never again samsung . Then came Nokia 6300, SEk810i, SEG900, Nokia E60 (still have it, my business number is on it, greate phone by the way) Nokia E72 which was perfect but gave her and some mane for Motorola Droid Razr XT910


----------



## carstenth (Mar 15, 2012)

*sony*

my first mobile was a sony ericsson t230


----------



## rezesius (Mar 15, 2012)

*Phone*



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I owned a nexus s. It is cool


----------



## Mike3.8 (Mar 15, 2012)

3 Nokia Tracfones
Motorola Tracfone
Motorola Razr v3a
2 Samsung Exclaims
HTC Hero
2 HTC Evos
Motorola Photon


Sent from my MB855 using XDA


----------



## IamSnah (Mar 15, 2012)

My first phone was a Simonsen freeway

I remember my dad had a mobile phone mounted in his car, not sure of the brand. 
It was a NMT phone that was "mobile" - in a way. 
He could take it out, but it was a heavy "suitcase" with a huge battery and a cord and receiver (I belive it's the wrong word for it, a talk/listen thingy like on old hardliners phones) connected to it.. 
The unit was placed in the trunk of the car, and we had a separate cord and receiver to use when driving :-D

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## Lum_Os (Mar 15, 2012)

My very first phone was a Samsung ZGH-300(I think not sure of the model number but I think it was that^^).
It was a really cool device, but it crashed for some reason like two years back and me and my classmates completely trashed it after that xD It had a bootloop issue and could not be bothered with sending it in to samsung since I wanted a new phone anyway lol.


----------



## DaPhunk (Mar 15, 2012)

*My sweet ass phone*

the indestructable Nokia 3330!
I still miss it


----------



## shiftr182 (Mar 15, 2012)

Sanyo SCP-7200 woot woot!


----------



## JobberMP (Mar 15, 2012)

some blue and gray audiovox...don't remember the model number

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pat30724 (Mar 15, 2012)

My first phone ever was a Nokia 3310 . And it still works. Using it as work phone now xD.


----------



## bigazzjeep (Mar 15, 2012)

Motorola star tac with a red shell


----------



## CoderHead (Mar 16, 2012)

My first phone was a Kyocera 6035 running PalmOS 3.1 on the Sprint network.  I actually loved that phone.  It had some room for tinkering, which was my first foray into modding smartphones.

Sent from my A500 using XDA


----------



## joeTaco (Mar 16, 2012)

Here's another question: What kind of awesome Java Midlets did you people have for these wonderful phones?  My favourites were a periodic table, and of course, Snake.


----------



## Xjohnnyyyx (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahh nostalgia, First phone i ever had was a Nokia 5510, Back in the days where all you had in terms of games was snake.


----------



## DeeMat11 (Mar 16, 2012)

Cannot remember the brand of our car phone model (which of course belonged to my dad). Personally, my first phone was a Motorola Micro Tac.


----------



## Shadowscape (Mar 16, 2012)

First phone I ever owned:

http://imgur.com/0cbBB

First mobile phone was a Nokia 6210. If that thing could do apps, I'd still have it today.


----------



## chibixzero (Mar 16, 2012)

mine was a Sony Ericsson 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Juniorss (Mar 16, 2012)

My first one was an Alcatel OT 310.
Then I had a Sony Ericsson K700i which was a very good phone, in 5-6 years it only had a few scratches on the case from dropping it on the floor, and is still working very well.


----------



## antos121 (Mar 16, 2012)

My first phone was Siemens C25 

It still working


----------



## apatal (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine's a Nokia 3210...and back then, I thought it was pretty slick. lol


----------



## readymix_wrx (Mar 16, 2012)

apatal said:


> Mine's a Nokia 3210...and back then, I thought it was pretty slick. lol

Click to collapse



I had one of those as well.


----------



## 30adi (Mar 16, 2012)

) my first one was a Siemens C 25...what a phone...


----------



## TheVaan (Mar 16, 2012)

My first "device" was a Mitsubishi Trium Galaxy.
Then: Nokia 3410, Siemens C65, Motorola Z3, LG KM900 Arena, Motorola Milestone, Samsung Galaxy S

And now I using Samsung Galaxy S2 (and Galaxy Tab 10.1)


----------



## JoeCV (Mar 16, 2012)

I had Télit T90 for first.
Then, LG U8110 , Samsung E250 , Samsung U700EVO , Samsung F480 , iPhone 3Gs , HTC Mozart , HTC Desire HD and Motorola Droid RAZR now.
Good career!!


----------



## lautarox (Mar 16, 2012)

Nokia 3220


----------



## scythekain (Mar 16, 2012)

*My first phone*

My first Cell phone was a 2003 Sony Ericsson T230

My second and third phones were both Samsung flip phones, the reason for that is the call and build quality was WAY better than the Sony phone.

The fourth phone was a Samsung slider, that was a very cool little phone (vertical slider that hid 10 key pad.)

The fifth phone was a feature dumb phone the LG Xenon. (GR 500)  Piece of crap and completely turned me away from LG phones.

My Sixth and Current phone is the Samsung Captivate.  Currently running CNA 1.5 / AOSP 4.03.


----------



## benthe1 (Mar 16, 2012)

The first cell phone I used was for work. It was a Motorola push-to-talk phone. Durable but very basic. 
Then I finally signed a two year contract with Sprint and got the Samsung A910...I think that's what it was called. Basic media flip phone. I thought I was the shiz. LOL. 
After that I got a Samsung Rant. Good keyboard for texting. That was about the only good thing.
Next was the Palm Pre. Now we're talking. Love webOS but the phone was cheap feeling.
After no new webOS hardware came out I decided to go with the Epic 4G. I now see why Android is so desired. I became obsessed. 
Next was the EVO 4G.
And now I have the Epic 4G Touch. 
I seem to be getting worse with my obsession with needing the latest and greatest. Love this phone BTW.


----------



## uoY_redruM (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine was the Motorola RAZR.  The damn phone was so durable.  My ex got into an argument with me and snapped the top half off.  I used the phone for about a year like that, just used speaker phone LOL.

After that, I treated myself to what appeared to be the most expensive and coolest phone ever at the time...Samsung SGH-P960.  Had that for a little bit and it got stolen while I was living like a frat house with pot dealers in and out of my apartment all the time lol.

Moved on to the MetroPCS Samsung SCH-R410.  Had that for a few years until I found an LG Vue (AT&T) phone at work one day.  My first taste of a touch screen phone.  Learned to hack the hell out of it, which got me into that scene.  My boss had a G1 and I was amazing by Android so I pre-ordered the Google Nexus One and that's where I stand today still.


----------



## zeeky120 (Mar 17, 2012)

Stared with some stupid pre paid from Verizon.  

Then finally got on contract with Casio vzone boulder
Great phone for texting. Great reception and amazing extended life battery that would last for a week straight!!!
I dropped it out of windows for fun.lol.  indestructable.  (Even ran it over with a car after I got my next phone, and it still survived fine) 
charging dock was awesome. (still works great to this day.)  

Then got smart with Samsung fascinate Verizon.Froyo.   Decent phone after rooting and removing bloat.  
(still working,  just in my desk drawer as a backup) 

Now have Sony Ericsson xperia play Verizon. gingerbread. Locked bootloader sucks.  Phone rocks with fast processing and great gameplay.  Just waiting for ICS to be ported to R800x cdma.   

Next phone may be thunderbolt, or play 2 depending on what is available from Verizon at upgrade time. But I am definitely going 4G lte. 

Looking foreword to the future of android!

Sent from my xperia play  R800x using xda premium


----------



## berr1sfueller (Mar 17, 2012)

ol classic Nokia with t9 text input


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (Mar 17, 2012)

*First phome*

Motorola Startrac baby!! Ran on both analog and digital!!


----------



## gchild320 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Wow*

Had to Google to figure out what I had, looks like something along the lines of LG VX5200.  Thought it was so cool that I could use my own midi ringtones...


----------



## Twistedchild420 (Mar 17, 2012)

Took a while but i found it!
http://www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=535


----------



## thedecliningsun (Mar 17, 2012)

Nokia 5300 

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using XDA


----------



## toomuchpie617 (Mar 17, 2012)

nokia 3310 that was only to be used for emergency....loved playing snake!!


----------



## a4ol (Mar 17, 2012)

My first phone was the Motorola Timeport.  It was one of the first Motorola phones with a WAP browser.  I was one of the first to use Internet on a mobile phone at the time and I was only 15. 

I am sure happy WAP is dead, it was a sad sad creature. Opera Mini saved me from using WAP when using the Motorola E1000 just after Opera released it for Java.  I remember showing people I had full web on my phone back in 2004 and people were shocked .

Timeport





E1000


----------



## dakpluto (Mar 17, 2012)

I still have my Motorola StarTac sitting in my room somewhere.  That phone was the shiznit back in the day.


----------



## rootlinux (Mar 17, 2012)

dakpluto said:


> I still have my Motorola StarTac sitting in my room somewhere.  That phone was the shiznit back in the day.

Click to collapse



Yeah it was.
I had the 3500 piggyback battery and I could go a full week on one charge.


----------



## sushigeezer (Mar 17, 2012)

she was my first....

check THIS out - I think it costed half that new back then.


----------



## unicorndust98 (Mar 18, 2012)

MY FIRST PHONE WAS A SAMSUNG FLIP PHONE WITH A CAMERA IN FRONT (ABSOLUTELY CANNOT REMEMBER THE NAME)

THEN THE SAMSUNG ESPRESSO I THINK WAS THE NAME OF IT.
THEN AN HTC HD2 WHICH I LOVE!!
THEN AN iPHONE 3G CAUSE I DIDNT KNOW ABOUT XDA AND THEIR AWESOME WORK ON THE LEO.
THEN A NEXUS ONE, CAUSE MY BROTHER BROKE MY LEO.. -____-

LONG LIVE LEO!!


----------



## AsicSlave (Mar 18, 2012)

*Moto Star-tac*



eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.

Click to collapse



Heh... I had a Star Tac back in the day.

By the way, a French company is bringing back vintage phones. Thay make a new Star Tac for 160 Euros. Can't post a link...
  w...lekki.fr/en/motorola/80-startac-85-original.html


----------



## rootlinux (Mar 18, 2012)

AsicSlave said:


> Heh... I had a Star Tac back in the day.
> 
> By the way, a French company is bringing back vintage phones. Thay make a new Star Tac for 160 Euros. Can't post a link...
> w...lekki.fr/en/motorola/80-startac-85-original.html

Click to collapse



Sounds cool.
Can you pm the link?
Doesn't display correctly on your post.


----------



## Cool_story_bro (Mar 18, 2012)

mine was the sanyo 4700


----------



## nathan433 (Mar 18, 2012)

*nokia 3310*

nokia 3310  it still runs.


----------



## mizuy (Mar 18, 2012)

Huawei u526


----------



## jupolko (Mar 18, 2012)

My first was 1999 – Siemens S 25


----------



## jodiskett (Mar 18, 2012)

Nokia 3310 like some many guys


----------



## mpkossen (Mar 18, 2012)

Nokia 3210, great phone. They don't make em like that anymore.


----------



## sushigeezer (Mar 18, 2012)

guys if anyone fancies a trip down the memory lane retrofones.com have good stock and decent prices i guess. startac for around £50


----------



## icactive (Mar 18, 2012)

It was Sony Erricson T100 with blue color screen, orange keyboard.
but before of that i've got motorola (forgot the name) with design like laptop, color transparent blue, thick, but you only can speak or listen while calling with earphone..no speaker/microphone ..so stupid..


----------



## shadowx360 (Mar 18, 2012)

My current one, actually. T-mobile G2


----------



## kordek2121 (Mar 18, 2012)

my first cell 

Alcatel One Touch Max db
extra feature battery could be replaced by 3x AA_battery


----------



## moujibzinc (Mar 18, 2012)

*orrtua ecus,*

Ericsson T10






Then quickly switched to a Nokia 3310 , the one I really miss it the nokia 3510i


----------



## Coder247 (Mar 18, 2012)

*My first ever phone(s)*

do we get kudos for having our first ever phone that manufactured back in the jurassic era hahaha.

Nokia 409 - When having snake on your phone was cool
Nokia 3210 - this bad boy cost £110 when I got it, Also customized the case
Nokia nGage - Loved this phone
Nokia 3310 - I know i went back a step but hey some phones get KIA'ed
Nokia 6310i - This my first business phone sadly tho it went MIA
Nokia 3510i - Another good phone lasted me a while
Nokia 6820 - this is when full qwerty keyboards became handy on mobiles
Moto Razor V3 - Not a bad little phone if i do say so, didnt like water tho
Nokia 9500 - I was really impressed with this communicator
Samsung D600 - I miss this phone, it was the only phone that lead a good life
Samsung D900 - Another good phone did me for a while
Samsung E250 - Reliable but got upgraded about 3 months after purchase
O2 X4 - I won this bad boy, lasted me about 2 years
Nokia N95 - I guess this was at the time the best phone i ever had
Nokia E71 - this got me out of trouble after the N95 went MIA
HTC Diamond - now im goin up in the world but sadly KIA'ed after 12 months
Samsung Star - another phone that got me out of trouble
HTC HD2 - Now we are hittin the windows scene
HTC Wild Fire - Some open source goodness (still got this phone)
HTC HD7 - MIA'ed after 5 months so went back the wildfire
Nokia Lumia 800 - I really happy with this phone this should do me for 23 months until upgrade time


----------



## RiseFox (Mar 18, 2012)

My first phone was in 2004 when I bought the motorola slvr l7. best phone every for me. I still have it and it everything on the phone still functions. Its my back up phone when I'm working on my HTC EVO 4G.


----------



## frankinstine (Mar 18, 2012)

Nokia 3210, w/red custom case lol

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## bamx2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nokia TDMA phone .


----------



## kvandermade (Mar 19, 2012)

whahaha....mine was a nokia 6210


----------



## dmb219 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nokia Shorty for several years - a workhorse, then a Galaxy S2. Quite a change.


----------



## inzaghi--9 (Mar 19, 2012)

sony ericsson z200


----------



## PlanDreaM (Mar 19, 2012)

Siemens c35i

http://www.gsmarena.com/siemens_c35i-93.php


----------



## helsinki98 (Mar 19, 2012)

Nokia 5110, Nokia 3210, Nokia 3310, Nokia 8890, Motorolla V100, Siemens CX65, Nokia 6590, Panasonic GD67, Nokia 6600, Sharp GX15, Sony Erricsson W810i, Sony Erricsson W995, HTC Desire HD, Blackberry Playbook, Blackberry Curve 8520 Last three are my current devices.


----------



## dublade (Mar 19, 2012)

My first cellphone was a Sony CMDZ1 (1998)


----------



## MOHAMMAD-ALI91 (Mar 19, 2012)

My first is nokia 6630 and now galaxy s 2


----------



## bumslayer (Mar 19, 2012)

My first mobile phone was a motorola brand that displays 2 lines of text way back when Nokia 5110 was still a fad.

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## asepsfirdaus (Mar 19, 2012)

my first was siemen c 25 and still use today, because it's full with nice memory with my honey


----------



## phatpenguintn (Mar 19, 2012)

ATT brick - weighed about two pounds but I could get calls on the golf course


----------



## jmhatch23 (Mar 20, 2012)

I owned a audiovox mvx 480 i believe, then nokia 6100,  motorola v60,  then some crappy motorola flip phone.  Motorola razr, htc touch pro, motorola droid x, samsung droid charge and now motorola droid razr.


----------



## octavian90 (Mar 20, 2012)

NOKIA 3210!!  It was incredible.. Responsive,  light,  stylish.   I miss that thing sometimes. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tidane (Mar 20, 2012)

A nokia brick disguise xD can't remember name. At least i had snake game.

First Android was Motorola Droid and now i'm happy with my Samsung Galaxy SII


----------



## VanYul (Mar 20, 2012)

The first Nokia phone with the snake game.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium App


----------



## Horridge (Mar 20, 2012)

#1 Nokia 5110
#2 Nokia 7110
#3 Ericsson T68


----------



## dougal83 (Mar 20, 2012)

Nokia 3310.  Word!  Still got it somewhere.. it works for 10 mins before battery dies!

/10post


----------



## pacbomber (Mar 20, 2012)

for me it was a k500, worked really well and i still have it somewhere at home as a keepsake


----------



## scourgeofgod (Mar 20, 2012)

1)Nokia 5110
2)Nokia 1100
3)Nokia 5220 Xpress Music 
4) Samsung Galaxy Ace
5) Samsung Galaxy Note.


----------



## Nefret90 (Mar 20, 2012)

My first one was Nokia 3210. Without antenna it was pretty fancy back then.


----------



## DomCowell (Mar 20, 2012)

Samsung D600.

A beauty.


----------



## spiki87 (Mar 20, 2012)

Motorola C350.
I have written many sms with him. No 3g, wifi, whatsapp, ...


----------



## lxm9096 (Mar 20, 2012)

some ugly nokia that looked like a lunchbox


----------



## staxic (Mar 20, 2012)

Some sony ericson flip phone. Thing looked like a black brick.


----------



## insane21m (Mar 20, 2012)

An old samsung, flip phone.

Having a camera was ****ing the **** back then!


----------



## 85jas (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha an Ericsson PF768! One line text input, fixed ringtone, amazing. Still got it somewhere, works though the battery has seen better days...


----------



## LexSombra (Mar 20, 2012)

Nokia 2160.
I can kill someone with that thing lol


----------



## syncguru (Mar 21, 2012)

nokia 3310....
really missed the stabillity of that phone


----------



## jhurt10 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had the zach morris phone.  by far the best phone ive ever owned!


----------



## jetaw03 (Mar 21, 2012)

here is my list:

1st - nokia 5110
2nd - nokia 3310
3rd - nokia 3315
4th - sony ericsson t310
5th - sony ericsson t230
6th - nokia 6600
7th - nokia 6630
8th - nokia n80
9th - nokia 5230
10th - samsung e1080 (hehehe!)
11th - nokia 2730 (company unit)
12th - samsung galaxy y


----------



## tomow (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Dopod 838 Pro
2. Sony Ericsson W595
3. Samsung F480
4. HTC Desire
5. Motorola Razr


----------



## Scoutamis (Mar 21, 2012)

Nokia Nuron (2010)
iPhone 4 (2011)
Galaxy S II Hercules (2012)

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## ManicIce (Mar 21, 2012)

1 nokia 2010
2 panasonic (cant rember model)
3 sony ericsson
4 nokia n53
5 htc desire (best so far ;-))


----------



## v0 HaVoK 0v (Mar 21, 2012)

*First phones*

My first Phone was Nokia 3200, Damn I loved that phone.. until I dropped it into a bucket of water.
Then I had a Samsung f700, also loved that phone, one thing it lacked was wifi, if it would have had wifi I could have made use of that nice qwerty keyboard.
Now I have my G1


----------



## whyeth (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine is noka 3310

Sent from my Dell Streak using XDA


----------



## korny647 (Mar 21, 2012)

My first phone was a string, and two cups.

Sent from my G2X.
Rocking stock CM 7.2.0-RC1


----------



## kh_daisuke (Mar 21, 2012)

my firts android phone mmm lg p500 but after some nokia phones xD


----------



## enriquettoo (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Ericsson A1018
2. QTEK S110
3. HTC Tattoo


----------



## h.motawee (Mar 21, 2012)

My first device ever was a nokia 5110 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## jurank_dankkal (Mar 21, 2012)

Sony Ericsson J200i


----------



## SirWizzAlot (Mar 21, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 6133 in 2007 with the click to flip function. I got tired of the green tint it left on my pics so I "downgraded" to the 6103: VGA camera instead of the 1.3 megapixel camera found on the later model but it shot crisper pics. I eventually replaced the Nokia with a Motorola Ming (2008) which I loved despite having to use a stylus 24/7. After I temporarily lost the Ming, I bought the Sony Ericsson K790i (circa 2008.5) which offered a beyond-decent camera (3.2 megapixels). The whole time I was buying phones at retail, it didn't occur to me that I could get a carrier discount through t-mobile but when I learned of this, I proceeded to buy the Blackberry Curve 8300 (2009). The curve lasted me a good year and a half, but then came the cell-phone release that changed the course of tele-communication history: the HD2 (2010)! Needless to say, the HD2 was (and still is) the best device I've owned to date! I recently "upgraded" from the HD2 to the HTC Amaze (2011, 4th quarter) and donated the HD2 to my brother who miraculously stumbled across a second one later on. In order to satisfy my hunger for technology and to cope with my indecisiveness, I also copped an AT&T Samsung Galaxy S2 courtesy of my girlfriends upgrade and use it for all media purposes - gotta love that Super AMOLED Plus.


----------



## bupuqui (Mar 21, 2012)

*samsung galaxy s plus*

Hello why can i find the roms for the s plus?


----------



## soumya_digi (Mar 21, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K700i..

Sent from my LT15i using XDA


----------



## Nemesis757 (Mar 21, 2012)

i think my first phone was siemens-c55


----------



## nsnsmj (Mar 21, 2012)

1) LG C1300; 2005-present [aka The phone w/ the mirror]
2) Sony Ericsson w300i; 2006-2010 [My 1st boo thang. Gave it away to a friend in need in '10 ]
3) Cingular 3125; 2006-2007 [My intro to WinMo and my 2nd boo thang. I loved the blue clock & music controls]
4) Cingular 8125; 2007 [My intro to landscape QWERTY. Great phone. Was stolen by a former friend after a few months of ownership ]
5) AT&T Tilt; 2007-2008 [My 3rd and favorite boo thang at the time. With this, HTC became my favorite company. Also, Dat angled screen!]
6) HTC Fuze; 2008-2011 [My 4th and favorite boo thang at the time. My intro to flashing radios, custom ROMs (mainly just EnergyROM), etc.]
7) Nexus S by Samsung; 2011-present [My 5th and current favorite boo thang. First Android phone. I love it. Dat screen! Dem OLED blacks!]



***All the HTC phones were replaced multiple times (except the 8125) during the time I had them, and the last time each was replaced AT&T would give me a newer model (except for the Fuze).

Messed up 3125 -> 8125
Stolen 8125 -> Tilt
Messed up Tilt -> Fuze
Air bubble under screen Fuze -> Me buying a Nexus S


----------



## Superfiscious (Mar 22, 2012)

Sagem My-c502
Sony Ericsson Z530i
LG Cookie
Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro
*Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc*


----------



## K.Gold (Mar 22, 2012)

1st phone ever - a funny one - Mitsubishi Trium Neptune - still working 


2ns phone - an indestructible - Mitsubishi Trium Cosmo - still working


3rd one - first one with color display  - Mitsubishi M320 - softwear crashes 


4h - unfortunately Mitsubishi stop producing phones so I went to - Panasonic X200  - still working 

5th - wonderful phone - SonyEricsson W830 - I have it since 2005 and it''s still working and i'm using it without stop . My first problem came now , with the battery it no longer lives 7-8 day , but 3  


6th - the reason I came in that Forum - SonyEricsson Xperia1 

Don't use much , but now with android os will fixed that


----------



## 4WildJokers (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine was the NOKIA 5110.

Rocked it out with the exchangeable cover!!


----------



## Bartske (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine was a black/white motorola forgot the exact type number


----------



## Trcx (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm going to assume this is the first *android* phone you have a ever owned, in which case it's the samsung galaxy nexus (CDMA).  So far I really love it, but am finding bionic really limiting, especially when you put it next to the glibc on the N900 (another phone of mine).  Otherwise the phone is great.


----------



## bworley50 (Mar 22, 2012)

It was a Nokia 8330 or something like that


----------



## lonelykatana (Mar 22, 2012)

Samsung N105 
Nokia 3510i
Sony Ericsson K750
Sony Ericsson K800
Nokia n95
Motorola RAZR 1 (n95 Died.)
Motorola RAZR 2
HTC HD2
Zte Blade (htc hd died.)
HTC sensation XE


----------



## andre0407 (Mar 22, 2012)

It was a Benq dumb phone. Quite nice, until the battery corroded.


----------



## xviruz (Mar 22, 2012)

SE K850.. was decent back in the day, at least until the 3 sensor buttons stopped working. That and the glass getting scratched to crap.


----------



## gear79 (Mar 23, 2012)

This thing had an extended battery pack that was huge but lasted a good amount of time, how the technology has changed.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kreuk (Mar 23, 2012)

Nokia 5110 it really takes me back i still have it

Sent from my X10 using XDA


----------



## gear79 (Mar 23, 2012)

kreuk said:


> Nokia 5110 it really takes me back i still have it
> 
> Sent from my X10 using XDA

Click to collapse



Those were damn near bullet proof


----------



## TheSkinnyDrummer (Mar 23, 2012)

Sent from my coffee pot.


----------



## TheSG (Mar 23, 2012)

My very first phone was Samsung E250.

* Sent From My SGA via Xda Premium App *


----------



## gigus (Mar 23, 2012)

Motorola d160.
That was a brick!


----------



## syonatha (Mar 23, 2012)

Ericsson GF388, and I always broke the antenna, hahaha. Internal antenna is a real blessing.


----------



## Thaddeus93 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good ol' Nokia 3310, gave that one hell of a beating over the years!


----------



## fettkraut (Mar 23, 2012)

Nokia 5110...old school mobile and nearly undestroyable!


----------



## anfozy (Mar 23, 2012)

Nokia 8210 then 8250 cos it was boss with its blue lights 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BiteBlaze (Mar 23, 2012)

Samsung gravity 1

Sent from my SGH-T989 with CM7


----------



## dadoetjoki (Mar 23, 2012)

looks like everyone had nokia.mu first phone was Nokia 5210 and now HTC Sensation XL


----------



## trackermarie (Mar 24, 2012)

I had an old school Nokia


----------



## Hangoverr (Mar 24, 2012)

Apple iPhone 3g 


now Samsung Galaxy SII I-777


----------



## Dr. Evo (Mar 24, 2012)

The "LG 5350" on Sprint. So ancient lol.


----------



## rowan112 (Mar 24, 2012)

i have a samsung galaxy fit, its an ok phone but most apps aint compatible to the phone


----------



## Westylakey (Mar 24, 2012)

My 1st phone was a BT Cellnet, Black with a sort of curved top and aerial sticking out.


----------



## cpumaster (Mar 24, 2012)

My first phone was a brick named Ericsson 888.  9kbs modem in that little devil.


----------



## UnlimitedData (Mar 24, 2012)

Motorola Razr. Thing sucked, I went through 5 of them in a year.


----------



## Kameeeleon (Mar 24, 2012)

I was a Sony Ericsson fan for a long time.

T610
Z600
K800i
W890i
Sensation! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using XDA


----------



## insanityInc (Mar 24, 2012)

Samsung N500 - Got it coz it had a blue backlit display... stood out from my all my frnds with yellow backlight. ahw, good old days!


----------



## ahchingoo (Mar 24, 2012)

Motorola i530 with Nextel/Sprint


----------



## dosage1 (Mar 24, 2012)

some sony ericsson flip phone crap.. with an antenna far too long


----------



## DeVelox (Mar 24, 2012)

My very first phone? I guess that would have to be Nokia 2110.
However, one of the more memorable ones was definitely Phillips Genie. I also remember having a few great Siemens and Ericsson phones and how important it was how many lines of text would fit on the display. Ah, the good old days.


----------



## indapop (Mar 24, 2012)

Razer. Pretty badass in its day


----------



## Rolandagast (Mar 25, 2012)

*First Phone*

Long time lurker, first time poster.

My very first phone was a Motorola C650.


----------



## sickorwuut (Mar 25, 2012)

First phone was the motorola w385


----------



## Lightyear25 (Mar 25, 2012)

*A POS*

First phone was a POS Qualcomm dumb phone.


----------



## indigold (Mar 25, 2012)

Woooooow, nokia 3310 and now the incredible s

MAYB D ONLY NIGERIAN ON XDA
PHONE; INCREDIBLE S
PHONES USED: NOKIA# 13, HTC # 6 ETC
PETROLEUM ENGINEER WHO LOVES ANDROID


----------



## Deathwalkx (Mar 25, 2012)

First phone I ever owned was a Siemens C45 I think. Could be wrong, was so long ago .


----------



## mastergladiatus (Mar 25, 2012)

*...*

1.Some old Sony Ericsson phone
2.Samsung Corby
3.Samsung galaxy SII


----------



## Vadimjke (Mar 26, 2012)

1. Nokia 3310
2. Samsung c100
3. Nokia 7245i
4. Nokia 6230i
5. Lg P500 (current)


----------



## twizzles (Mar 26, 2012)

Motorola razr. The old skinny flip phone lol

Sent from my DROID4 using xda premium


----------



## Leonelus (Mar 26, 2012)

Motorola startac

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## tw1ztidmopho (Mar 26, 2012)

First one that I can remember the name of was the razor


----------



## Dyrt Mcgyrt (Mar 26, 2012)

The big flip phone, right after the Zach Morris phone era.  Got service everywhere

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using XDA


----------



## HelloDominick (Mar 26, 2012)

My first phone if I remember correctly was the Nokia E70. Used to love the phone when I was a kid..


----------



## Daniel (Mar 26, 2012)

Nokia 6610i hahha

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## Cookster2.1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Philips Fizz....how old am I???...lol!


----------



## zzondi1983 (Mar 26, 2012)

*My first phone..*

I can't remember.
But, Samsung Galaxy S is my first smart phone.


----------



## olsolano (Mar 26, 2012)

Mine was an NEC phone, cant remember the mode, but it was quite big for today's standards but it had the possibility of having to cell phone lines.

however, my first "smart phone" was an i-mate K-Jam (manufactured by HTC) quite advanced at that stage.


----------



## martialbob (Mar 26, 2012)

first phone was a baby nokia! had the see through lime green case and the key lights and battery lights,

was amazingness


----------



## drsoran2 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ericsson T65 (2001) one of the last Ericsson phones before merging with Sony to become SonyEricsson. Currently I own a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc - one of the last phones before the separation of Sony Ericsson back to Sony and Ericsson. Seems like History repeats itself. I still own the T65.


----------



## massaro33 (Mar 26, 2012)

It was panasonic gd-90  after that  lot of nokia and sonyericsson models 

Sent from my LILG using xda premium


----------



## amilkh (Mar 26, 2012)

Hmm... I think it was the Samsung Sync. After that was the Nokia 6650. Next came the Atrix


----------



## Denique (Mar 26, 2012)

Used Siemens ME-45, my friends got it for me


----------



## vishk (Mar 26, 2012)

Nokia 2600


----------



## frikou (Mar 26, 2012)

My first phone was the Kyocera Blade, I loved it, after that I was all over Nokia's phones, until about 4 months ago when I bought and O2X


----------



## bass head (Mar 27, 2012)

One of those old Nokia cell phones.


----------



## sun428 (Mar 27, 2012)

moto e365


----------



## TRW93 (Mar 27, 2012)

Evo4G chars


----------



## david_hume (Mar 27, 2012)

LG enV2.  Really hated that phone when I had it for my 2 year contract.

It's the best! Beats the rest!


----------



## talmk (Mar 27, 2012)

nokia 5110 - brickphone


----------



## r1d3r (Mar 27, 2012)

motor razr v3x

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## otcdevilman (Mar 27, 2012)

First phone was the Nokia 5165.


----------
Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## deepstate (Mar 27, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## K0mic (Mar 27, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## rymdkatt (Mar 27, 2012)

Philips Fizz. 1h talk time.


----------



## faraz_fireboy (Mar 27, 2012)

SE W810 fully optimized 
Lost it in the street because of my friend's Fu**ing kidding

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## 4thMARCH (Mar 28, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc


----------



## haramizuki (Mar 28, 2012)

first phone was nokia 5110. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 running  Resurrection Remix Pro ICS


----------



## spacekermit (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a Motorola MicroTAC sometime in the mid 90s. Still got it in a drawer at home


----------



## mirtzbass (Mar 28, 2012)

siemens m35


----------



## ice.candi (Mar 28, 2012)

A huge motorola from cellular one i think...all i remember is it was the size of a reg. Phone...one of the firsts after the pager came out...still have it somewhere...still works to...if u wanna call it that...memories of the pre-internet days...

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## codabrink (Mar 28, 2012)

I don't remember the exact model, but it was an old motorola flip phone. My battery started to die just after 6 months and only had 30 minutes of talk time in a charge. Then I learned that I could replace the battery for just $10 on ebay. I was 13 at the time.


----------



## Barff1984 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow....im feeling old....mine was an old sony with a flick down mic.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA


----------



## Bangoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Nokia 3330 for me!

Man, i remember when we use to have lousy games like Snake on our phones, and look at what our smartphones, even very low-end ones, can do now, wow!


----------



## ntp97 (Mar 28, 2012)

*Old*

A sony ericson 550i or something like that


----------



## 7abib0 (Mar 28, 2012)

Nokia 1100 .. i guess


----------



## Trazzt (Mar 28, 2012)

Sagem My V-55! It had infra red that was awesome.


----------



## fbxdadev (Mar 29, 2012)

funny enough, a samsung... and that was some 15 years ago!


----------



## Metroidman (Mar 29, 2012)

Moto Razr was my first


----------



## syed.sayeed96 (Mar 29, 2012)

7abib0 said:


> Nokia 1100 .. i guess

Click to collapse



I love that phone for 1 thing.... torch..

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## Opt1kal (Mar 29, 2012)

I think mine was something along the lines of an old nokia candy-bar. With the green lcd screen and the only game on it was Snake. BUT it did have Voice Dial!


----------



## crypticlight (Mar 29, 2012)

Nokia 3315 for me. The sturdiest phone I have seen till date.. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## dr.spider (Mar 29, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola v2288 got it for Free by a subscription of a magazine


----------



## Herman76 (Mar 29, 2012)

Philips Fizz, I remember that i inherited it from my sister 

After that it was the Nokia 5110 with changable back covers :O

Then it was the Nokia 6110, man i loved that phone


----------



## PurePlaguez (Mar 29, 2012)

Philips Savvy 

After that a Nokia 3310, which in my opinion was the best phone ever created.
It did what it had to do, call, text and snake! Was not even breakable, except the screen 

Had also some really ****ty ones, like the Samsung Touchwiz and Samsung Omnia 

But i'm happy with my HTC Sensation i got now-days


----------



## Celestion (Mar 29, 2012)

I also had a Motorola. I cannot remember its name. It was in 1996 and I was 15 years old.


----------



## spirol (Mar 29, 2012)

Haha, my first phone was a Philips Savvy  Check it out: Philips Savvy
Then I got some random moto-crap that I broke within a week...
After that I went straight for a Nokia, and got a 3310 (Still have it), and sooner the 3330 (wap FTW!)
Then:
-Siemens M35
-Sony Ericsson T310i with Tony Hawk Pro Skater 
-Nokia 6230i 
-Siemens SL55
-Sony Ericsson K610i
-Samsung D500
-Samsung M300
-Sony Ericsson P800
-Nokia 6720
-Nokia 5230
-Sony Ericsson W715i
-Samsung Galaxy Spica
-Sony Ericsson Xperia X8
-HTC Desire
-Samsung Galaxy SII (My "active" phone)
-LG Prada 3.0 (Very expensive alarm clock  )

Other phones i have laying around:
-Nokia 1800
-Nokia 6300
-Ericsson T39M
-LG KF300
-Nokia 2720a
-HTC Magic
-HTC Sensation XL (Headphones for my SGSII)

They are probably not listed in the correct order, and i might have forgotten some


----------



## tandrews93 (Mar 29, 2012)

My first phone I got when I was 12 so I have no idea the name but it was a sweet Nokia for the time with two lights on both sides that lit up different colors when it rang or vibrated ... however my favorite phone of all time to this day is the G1 ... man I wish HTC would bring it back with a wicked processor 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## TechIsCool (Mar 29, 2012)

A Motorola Nextel i730 it works but push to talk got annoying at some points. I could never go back to it a smartphone is so much more useful.


----------



## itsmedavido (Mar 30, 2012)

*i saw the light*

i first had an iphone 3gs, then switched over to android for the nexus s


----------



## RandomPixel (Mar 30, 2012)

I think it was a Sony Ericsson K700.


----------



## daterrow (Mar 30, 2012)

hm I think it was siemens c35 
but it was given by my dad

1st phone I bought was nokia 6600 
best phone from its regime


----------



## Ebuk (Mar 30, 2012)

*First Phone*

My first phone was a Nokia, I can not remember the model, and the I moved on to another nokia an indestructible blue device. That was love at first time. After that several Sony-Ericcson (the cheap one). But then, I had a vision about a Samsung device misteriously called Galaxy SII. I went bananas about it, I still do...

May the love story continue...


----------



## corrsea (Mar 30, 2012)

My first was purchased in 1990. I've no idea of the make. It was as big as a brick and I loved it.
My computer was an Amiga 500 and I loved it as well

Sent from my HTC HD2


----------



## sdw79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Motorola startech. Or something like that. 

Sent from my MB855 using XDA


----------



## codlike (Mar 30, 2012)

*Motorola M3788*

My first phone was a Motorola m3788

still have it somewhere

codlike  


"is that a phone in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me"


----------



## mikevaldivieso (Mar 30, 2012)

Let's see started off with an old 16-bit color nokia.

Moved onto a Samsung SGH-T659

G1

iphone 3g Touch

G2 (current)

iphone 4g Touch (current)


----------



## AdityaPrasetyo_ (Mar 30, 2012)

my phone first is Nokia 3315..


----------



## darkfanar (Mar 30, 2012)

Nokia 3330
next phone one of  nokia lumia series


----------



## akeka (Mar 30, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3300

Using it for quite long


----------



## niksan29 (Mar 30, 2012)

It was a SE W810
a wonderful phone, so far I like it...


----------



## wvy (Mar 30, 2012)

Nokia 6210.
The happy memories...


----------



## Censura_Umbra (Mar 30, 2012)

an old $10 bar phone on Virgin Mobile, didn't even have a camera or mms. Felt so cool when I got my first camera flip phone. Which was the ARC on virgin Mobile. Still have that as a back up lol


----------



## sparta20 (Mar 30, 2012)

At first Nokia 5530 and now samsung galaxy wonder

Sent from my GT-I8150 using XDA


----------



## Nodiac (Mar 30, 2012)

An old samsung flip phone.


----------



## nix0 (Mar 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310 with many covers. Now I have SGS I.


----------



## Jack_Cerver (Mar 30, 2012)

Nokia 3410 ftw! Those things never broke or anything


----------



## ianxnai (Mar 31, 2012)

Nokie 8210 9 years ago.


----------



## RudiRulez (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a Philips Savvy, battery lasted weeks without charge, mainly because it was so boring that I rarely ever used it.


----------



## Closed Source Project (Mar 31, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia something or other. Big candy bar like indestructible dumb phone. Then I got a moto razor, then G1, now Nexus One


----------



## pong9999 (Mar 31, 2012)

Galaxy S II


----------



## NexusZomby (Mar 31, 2012)

The first phone I owned was a pay bell rotary phone I got at the thrift store. 

Or did you mean first cell phone cause that was a little at&t prepaid with only talk. Now first android phone was the ZTE Score, not a bad phone but my nexus s 4g is way nicer.

I won't bite I promise.
Send from Nexus S 4g


----------



## pdhaliknihudas (Mar 31, 2012)

Past to present 5110, 3310, 3315, 6600, n70, n73, n82, 5230xm, c5, c7, w8, x10


----------



## Venku (Mar 31, 2012)

My first phone was a Samsung Galaxy 5.


----------



## Walton_Melb (Mar 31, 2012)

1994 I think, it was an NEC P7


----------



## David Fishman (Mar 31, 2012)

*First Phones*

I started out with a T-Mob Sidekick. From there switched to AT&T and got the iPhone 3GS. Loved the phone so I bought the iPhone 4. Realized I was getting bored with iOS so I jumped the boat to android 4.0 with the GNex on Verizon when it came out. I've had regrets  and it frustrates me sometimes  but overall it was the best mobile decision I've ever made.


----------



## mockabv (Mar 31, 2012)

what memories   , my first was a Alcatel OT 300  in 2000


----------



## bamx2 (Mar 31, 2012)

Novatel AMPS


----------



## dhilluk (Mar 31, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola Graphite, I bought it in 1997.


----------



## F4LLCON (Mar 31, 2012)

*Samsung*

One big silver samsung phone with antenna. I was 8 or so, i'm now almost 21


----------



## H-Cim (Mar 31, 2012)

Nokia 3310 which I'm also using right now while waiting for my HTC One X to be delivered <3.


----------



## monsterduc1000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry I can't remember any of the early phones names or numbers...

My first one was some nokia analog flip phone back in 1998 that had the worst battery in history!!!  Wouldn't even last a day on idle...I had to have it on the charger constantly...

Second was a "high" end motorola flip in about 2000 that had internet and was total crap.  It died under warranty and I sold the new one I got back from them.

Next in 2001 or so was a basic Samsung with that big green screen and the key cover.  Great phone and even survived for a year and a half after a fall in some water!

Another Samsung flip after that in about 2004, which I truly loved...until I forgot it in the pocket of my jeans...and it ended up in the wash...

Yet another Samsung flip after as I couldn't revive the washed one...very basic, the a950 i believe.  This one was indestructible!!!  So many falls and drops and it still works today!

Then came my first smartphone in 2009, the Motorola Milestone...which I should have learned my lesson from the only other moto phone I had... The milestone ended up crapping out on me a year and a half after I got it with a digitizer problem.  It was a great first experience for rooting and modding though.  This phone got me comfortable with that.

Now I am currently using the FANTASTIC Nexus S!!!  This phone has been rock solid since day 1 and now with CM9 nightly builds, it is better than ever!!!  Thanks to the guys over at Cyanogen for that!!!


----------



## khanh157 (Mar 31, 2012)

Nokia 1200


----------



## osunsanseun (Mar 31, 2012)

First phone ever was a Nokia N-gage.  Been a Nokia Fanboy lol but Android looking kinda sexy now.


----------



## Embracce (Mar 31, 2012)

Nokia nonflip. I don't remember the model but it had an antenna  no color calculator screen lol. Age 12. I'm 19 now

Sent from my Skyrocket, ICSMOD5


----------



## jairo.serrano (Mar 31, 2012)

Sony Erricsson! jejeje great phone... 8 years ago


----------



## PSP-86 (Mar 31, 2012)

My first phone was a NOKIA 3330, and still works!


----------



## cmglol (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh man, the Rogers Firefly... I thought it was the coolest thing.


----------



## sparta20 (Mar 31, 2012)

A Sony ericsson but I don't remember the model lol.  It's an old device.

Inviato dal mio GT-I8150 usando Tapatalk


----------



## kamiltbg (Apr 1, 2012)

Siemens C45


----------



## xMoKax (Apr 1, 2012)

First phone I ever had was a flip phone. I forgot the make of it, but I remember what it looks like. The only reason why I got it was cause it looked nice, it had a nice blue exterior, with chrome/silver buttons. 

After that it was a Sony phone, instead of flipping it, you'd twist it. Speakers were loud, I loved it. But it broke afterwards, screws were getting loose and falling off.

Had a POS slider phone afterwards, it was a Samsung on At&t, and I hated it.

Got the first iPhone afterwards.
Then the iPhone 3G.

Bills were too much, so I got a dumb phone afterwards. It was a Samsung on Verizon, and I hated it also.

Currently got an iPhone 4, and I'm bored with it.

Have been using iPhone/iOS for 4 years since 2007 when it was first released.

Can't wait to get an Android phone, really want the Nexus now, hoping to trade for one, until my upgrade date on Nov 2nd, and then I'll get the Galaxy S3 or Journal (Note) if it's released for Verizon.


----------



## kteifan26 (Apr 1, 2012)

*first phone*

i had my first phone wich was nokia 6030 i didnt enjoy it very well because it was stolen affter 5 days XD


----------



## tech324 (Apr 1, 2012)

*yes*

Motorola razr hahaha I loved that thing


----------



## NorthGuard (Apr 1, 2012)

An old Nokia, lol.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cursa (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't remember my first phone, but I got a Samsung E700 not too long after. I used to think the phone design looked amazing, and, to be honest it still looks pretty good considering how far we've moved on since then.


----------



## PlatinumPenguin (Apr 1, 2012)

1st phone ever was one of the 300 series of Nokia right after they switched from the long brick model to the shorter one. 
2nd was a sanyo 8100 awesome little flip phone
Then the Sanyo MM5600 1st phone with a MP3 player. Which was so mind blowing at the time LOL 
Little later was the Samsung Instinct. Amazing navigation for a device that was barley a smartphone 
Then the G1 which started my android craze so after that there is too many to list lol. I'm pretty good with fixing what alot of people thought was completely broken so I ended up with alot of donation Android devices.


----------



## Domido (Apr 1, 2012)

My first mobile phone was *Sony Ericsson T200*, really nice looking one if you ask me.


----------



## elaroolez (Apr 1, 2012)

Nokia n97 whatelse


----------



## nocolors (Apr 1, 2012)

Panasonic gd90. I loved it. Was the first phone where you could change Background LED light from Green to orange and viceversa.. 

Sent from my MB525 using XDA


----------



## knightslay2 (Apr 1, 2012)

My first smartphone was a Nokia E71. Great phone and it still works very well. I start off with an old Sony Ericson. 
Sent from my HTC Desire Z using xda premium


----------



## halilgoecer (Apr 1, 2012)

*My first phone*

My first cell phone was the Siemens S45i. I loved it!


----------



## Bozek (Apr 1, 2012)

My first phone is a Motorola M3888 from 1999.


----------



## jjvasil (Apr 1, 2012)

*lol*

Some nokia flip phone


----------



## SoDimmetje (Apr 1, 2012)

My first phone is the good old Nokia 2110

Standby for 30h

Funny detail : my Samsung Ace is use now , 25 years later, has the same standby time


----------



## enemy2k (Apr 1, 2012)

One of those old StarTAC motorolas.


----------



## mets3214 (Apr 1, 2012)

Motorola Razr in silver that I dropped into a pool a week after I got it lol. Got the black one after that.


----------



## prince9030 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nokia 6101

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------




eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



lmao a beeper i was to young for that but i always wanted one


----------



## Assassyn (Apr 2, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 5165, I used to love that phone and changing the whole exterior along with the antenna.

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda premium


----------



## CozaMcCoza (Apr 2, 2012)

Philips C12. That thing was indestructible.

Had lots of phone over the years, I think I was most impressed with my Sony Ericsson W200 when it first came out, biggest improvement jump I've had other than  getting my first smart phone (Palm Pre)


----------



## new man (Apr 2, 2012)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## letard (Apr 2, 2012)

i had a nokia 2280.
i was in mid to late teens. and everyone else had better phones than me LOL.

first decent phone is my galaxy s i got just after they released the s2


----------



## exb0 (Apr 2, 2012)

first phone was some Ericson... old school! Then I got the Nokia with the butterfly-ish keypads, then some Sony.. then Sony k550, then the w810, then the legendary g1, and after it died the n1, then the sensation and now the galaxy nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## James1o1o (Apr 2, 2012)

Nokia 8210

Loved that little phone! Playing Snake on it!


----------



## iFreezer (Apr 2, 2012)

SE Walkman W580i

Sent from my X8 using xda premium


----------



## glacierguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Nokia on a prepaid tracfone!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## cagkanm (Apr 2, 2012)

I think my first ever phone was Motorola (don't remember model) BUT strongest phone I've every used. Dropped it from the 4th floor on a concrete and nothing happened. Try and do that with the phones out in the market now lol


----------



## KyraOfFire (Apr 2, 2012)

Samsung SGH X160.


----------



## spiritofcat (Apr 2, 2012)

My first phone was some ancient Nokia thing. All black, with a tiny monochrome screen and a stubby physical aerial.
That was way back in the end of the 90s, my last few years of highschool.

2002 is when I got my first QWERTY phone. The old Nokia 5510.

A year or two later I began my current path of passing my old phone down to my partner and getting a new phone for myself.
When I gave the 5510 to my partner I upgraded to a Nokia 6820.

When the 5510 finally died, I passed on the 6820 and got myself an LG KU990 Viewty, and man, what a mistake that was!
I thought that switching from a physical QWERTY to an on-screen keyboard wouldn't be much of a change, but it was horrible! The combination of resistive touchscreen and LG's poorly designed OS made me swear that my next phone would be an Android with a physcial QWERTY keyboard.

It was September of 2010 when I got my first Android.
The Motorola Milestone, in all its physical keyboard and Android 2.1 glory!
This was the first time I had a phone that could reliably browse the internet, and it has totally changed the role that a phone plays in my life.
It's only been a year and a half since then, but already I can hardly imagine a time when I didn't have the internet on hand whenever I want it.

I'd only had my Milestone for about a year when my partner got sick of the painful KU990 and we decided it was time for me to upgrade again.
October of 2011 heralded the arrival of my HTC Desire Z. A phone much friendlier to customisation than the old Milestone, and it wasn't long before I had Cyanogenmod up and running, and things were looking very good.

The Milestone didn't last much longer after being handed down though. Only a few months later, in the middle of March 2012 something went wrong with its screen and it started thinking it was being touched when it wasn't.
This coupled with the failure of the power button spelled its doom, and it was time to hand my Desire Z on and start hunting for the next big thing.

I thought about getting another Desire Z since it had served me well and I was very used to it, but the inclusion of arrow keys on the Sony Ericsson Xperia Pro's keyboard prompted me to try something new.
I was a little disappointed with the Xperia Pro at first, since it felt kind of cheap and toy-like when compared to the solid and serious feel of the Desire Z, but I soon got used to it and now it doesn't bother me.
I'm still a little concerned that the back cover has no nice release mechanism like the HTC did and instead it requires me to get a fingernail under the edge and pry the thing off. I can imagine it breaking or becoming loose if I have to do that too many times.
The real disappointment though was in the area of headphone compatibility.
My Desire Z came with some very nice earbuds that included a useful set of buttons for controling the music player. I hoped to use these with the new Xperia Pro, but upon plugging them in, the phone informed me that this accessory was not supported.
After a bit of research I discovered that Sony Ericsson and HTC have different opinions about which parts of the headphone plug should correspond to ground and which to in-line controls.
I hoped that maybe once I got a custom rom installed the problem would be resolved, but no such luck. It seems to be a physical hardware issue and so can not be resolved without a special adaptor.
Another small disappointment was my discovery that the Xperia Pro is not yet supported by Cyanogenmod. This wasn't too much of a problem though, since I soon discovered that Team FreeXperia have been working hard supporting all the different Xperia models, so without much hassle I managed to get FXP114 (With 113 Kernel) installed and things are looking pretty good once again.


----------



## glacierguy (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone that reads ^^^ that full post should get a thanks from the author... All you're missing is a table of contents, index, and a hardcover and you have a book. 

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## R-Boy (Apr 2, 2012)

My first phone was a SAGEM - it was a silver one with modest equipment, but for the first time it was enough ^^


----------



## ezechiele25172012 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi alls, my first phone was Sony Ericcson C90


----------



## laneyofdeath (Apr 2, 2012)

It was a very old phillips phone. Had 4 ringtones... Thats it

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## goncalosantos (Apr 2, 2012)

Huawei u8800 x5


----------



## theKingJan (Apr 2, 2012)

SGS <3

via Tapatalk


----------



## Synthetic.Nightmare (Apr 2, 2012)

Some old Nokia, if I remember right. Didn't care for it as much as I care for my phone now lol.


----------



## Skazer (Apr 2, 2012)

*Phone*

The original Moto Razer!  Damn I miss texting on that phone.


----------



## wolfen69 (Apr 3, 2012)

A rotary phone was my first.


----------



## flaminghot1400 (Apr 3, 2012)

Honestly, I don't even remember but i know my first android was my beloved HTC EVO 4G


----------



## christianlr25 (Apr 3, 2012)

Motorola RIZR Z3


----------



## laneyofdeath (Apr 3, 2012)

Rotary phone... Top

Sent from my X10i using XDA


----------



## tzurla (Apr 3, 2012)

Alcatel ot 320

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## mbm951 (Apr 3, 2012)

Motorola nextel flip 

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## Kaizneight (Apr 3, 2012)

1st phone i've own...was Nokia 3210..though only lasted for 2 weeks since got stolen afterwards --"


----------



## nioin3k (Apr 3, 2012)

Motorola RAZR the old phone before smart phones.

The original Motorola Droid, the first Android phone!

...and now the HTC Incredible


----------



## zoppp (Apr 3, 2012)

nioin3k said:


> Motorola RAZR the old phone before smart phones.
> 
> The original Motorola Droid, the first Android phone!
> 
> ...and now the HTC Incredible

Click to collapse



The g1 was first XD

Sent from my Handheld Portal Device


----------



## Superwolf77 (Apr 3, 2012)

*My first was an Siemens S8*

After this phone I stopped counting, because up to now I think the amount of phones I owned is higher then 40.


----------



## dicky82 (Apr 3, 2012)

*resphc same*

my first mobile phone was a siemens c25, it was really small arround uff, 12 jears ago


----------



## masterex567 (Apr 3, 2012)

Had a nokia e90 first, then switched to a android, and put CM9 by Maclaw on it!


----------



## 33nae (Apr 3, 2012)

My first phone was Alcatel OTE  in january 1999....long time ago 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## DefunctiO (Apr 3, 2012)

*lsorisi become*

My first one was ericsson gf 768


----------



## darius86 (Apr 3, 2012)

Panasonic EB-G520


----------



## derricancy (Apr 3, 2012)

the first phone I used was the very old Nokia....I don't remember the model but it is really old...now I am using sensation XE with android4.0+sense4.0....
it is really nice...


----------



## xjarl (Apr 3, 2012)

My first one is NOKIA 3310
Then ZTE
Then Huawei
Now is Huawei U8860 Honor


----------



## g.gas38 (Apr 3, 2012)

Nokia 6150


----------



## ricevitore (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear old Siemens c45...awful t9!


----------



## mervincm (Apr 3, 2012)

NovaTel 8305A bag phone.  Worked at a electronics retailer, so we got a deal on the hardware.  It cost so much to use I quickly sold it off.


----------



## Qqqxxxzzz (Apr 3, 2012)

Nokia 2610
Only working network was GPRS
Now I have 2 Huawei u8800

My grand parents are still using rotary phone...

Sent from my u8800-aurora-ICS using tapa 2-5


----------



## +Vidar+ (Apr 3, 2012)

I had the Motorola T180 Talkabout.


----------



## OptoChip (Apr 4, 2012)

My very first phone was a Samsung SCH-A670.

After that I got the original LG Chocolate when it came out and was the "hot new phone", which was one of the WORST phones I've ever owned.  Was so happy when those 2 years were over with.

From there I got the LG ENv (VX9900 in the Orange of course!).  That was my favorite non-android phone I've ever owned, aside from the shoddy connector for charging on the bottom of the phone, there's nothing I didn't love about it.

Following that was the original Moto Droid, which gladly was replaced with my Galaxy Nexus!


----------



## mitchbaz (Apr 4, 2012)

First phone I owned was a Nokia 3210 and its the only phone that never broke on me lol 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## johnastew (Apr 4, 2012)

This really awful motorola that came free on Cingular.  It have like a .5 megapixel camera or something like that...


----------



## CamelY0 (Apr 4, 2012)

my first was the PPC-6600. good ol' windows mobile smartphone with a keyboard.


----------



## strongiukas (Apr 4, 2012)

siemens c35i! was coolest phone! green light and grey case. Nice....


----------



## remat (Apr 4, 2012)

mine was a Nokia 3210  Still working though..
.


----------



## Manvindar (Apr 4, 2012)

*1st phone*

mine was nokia 6300


----------



## shmoejoe (Apr 4, 2012)

Kyocera Strobe

I loved this phone 

Edit:

actually, I had the Razr v3 before that ....I went through so many phones...


----------



## Kumarankav (Apr 4, 2012)

*Mobile*

I had Motorola c365 as my first mobile.


----------



## sebastian_henze (Apr 4, 2012)

*Nokia 9110*

It was awesome


----------



## bgm92 (Apr 4, 2012)

My first phone was Sony Ericsson T230 ) I remember the Deep Abyss game


----------



## ssaw443 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nokia 6200


----------



## Hawlery (Apr 4, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W995, thought it was very nice at that time


----------



## zakee00 (Apr 4, 2012)

Some generic Nokia slider phone. I actually liked the slider....


----------



## wbb1 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sony Ericson k800i 
still working now


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 4, 2012)

A sony ericsson k220i or something, a cool phone, but it couldn't do so much

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Dharmenau (Apr 4, 2012)

*Palm Treo 650*

I had palm treo 650


----------



## battleoflight (Apr 4, 2012)

A giant Motorola with a broken antennae, don't remember what model it was though.


----------



## ~SoulTaker~ (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't recall the model but my 1st phone was a PrimeCo phone that had a sliding earpiece.


----------



## iskoric (Apr 4, 2012)

Nokia 3310, best ever. I would still use it today if I had one.


----------



## HTC Bravo (Apr 4, 2012)

Aww I remember my first phone, it was an Alcatel One Touch Easy, I payed 300 euros for it... omg even worked with AA batteries haha lol

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mbaier (Apr 4, 2012)

First was Ericson (not Sony Ericson) , o boy I needed  big pocket


----------



## Sydus8159 (Apr 5, 2012)

The old motorolla zack morris phone, true story, then the motorolla 650 fliup lool. but my my first real true phone was one of those old nokias, totally modded and lit up lol


----------



## RUKKU5 (Apr 5, 2012)

My first phone was a moto razr (V3 I think).. it broke so I got another one. then that one broke. I went through 6 razrs (all black except one pink one) and finally decided to buy a SLVR. the SLVR lasted me about.. I think 4 years with no issues.

I picked up an interest in computers and open source programming and people started getting the OG DROID and DROID Eris.. I was on ATT so I decided to import a Motorola Milestone. That transitioned into a DROID 2 and now im on a DROID 3

No, I will never buy a non-motorola phone. lol.


----------



## ks09h (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the original RAZR Z series. It was awesome until the real smartphones came in and took over my life!


----------



## NanoNoodle (Apr 5, 2012)

LG Optimus One P500 and still LG Optimus One P500. I'm thinking of buying a HTC Sensation XE soon though.


----------



## Deleted member 3976874 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Deleted member 4571279 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sony Ericsson z710


----------



## Pete_79 (Apr 5, 2012)

My first was a Motorola (cant remember model) but i remember that the sim card was as big as a creditcard


----------



## Snorky666 (Apr 5, 2012)

My first phone was Siemens C35. Next was Nokia 3310, Motorola Razr V3, HTC Touch Pro, LG Cookie KP500 and now I have HTC Touch Pro and I will never leave HTC machines.


----------



## draculyan (Apr 5, 2012)

A Nokia 5110


----------



## t_raven (Apr 5, 2012)

Motorola M3188 as I can remember. I can't remember what happened to it though.

After that Sony CMD J70 (stolen), Alcatel OT 757 (functional), Nokia 3250 (functional except player controls), Sony-Ericsson W960 (broke screen, fixed and sold), Nokia E51 (functional), Motorola RAZR V3i (second phone), Apple iPhone 3G (broke in halfs), Samsung B2100 (functional, saves me overseas), Samsung S5620 Monte (as second phone atm), Samsung i9001 Galaxy S+ (current)


----------



## vcrp94 (Apr 5, 2012)

Nokia 3310, still miss playing Snake..


----------



## Qqqxxxzzz (Apr 5, 2012)

vcrp94 said:


> Nokia 3310, still miss playing Snake..

Click to collapse



Lol
My Nokia didn't have snake, only 2 pre-installed games with broken java. 

Sent from my u8800-aurora-ICS using tapa 2-5


----------



## gFrenken97 (Apr 5, 2012)

*Phone history:*

1: Nokia 3210
2: LG Shine
3: LG POP
4: Samsung Galaxy Spica
5: Nokia N97
6: HTC HD2
7: HTC Sensation


----------



## Thatgrass (Apr 5, 2012)

gFrenken97 said:


> 1: Nokia 3210
> 2: LG Shine
> 3: LG POP
> 4: Samsung Galaxy Spica
> ...

Click to collapse



A lot of phones 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## chaki- (Apr 5, 2012)

That was my first weapon LOL When i think how heavy was that....i could easy brake some walls


----------



## 512kbyte (Apr 5, 2012)

1. Nokia 3510 with Poliphone ringtones
2. NEC imode
3. Nokia 3650
4. HTC orbit (arthemis)
5. HTC Raphel (Touch Pro)
6. HTC HD2
7. Samsung Galaxy S2
8. Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## danw87 (Apr 5, 2012)

nokia 5110 with the flashy aerial good old days still cant beat snakes lol


----------



## Grigoriz (Apr 6, 2012)

Ericsson T10s 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using XDA


----------



## psygitt (Apr 6, 2012)

My first was Nokia 3210. Loved it!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## mello9119 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Old Memories*

First phone was a Nokia 3330, then that first camera phone from Nokia, Then Motorola, those flip phones. It was quite a two years with those phones; I had 2. Then a Sony Ericson Camera phone with the 8 MP camera. Then, a Blackberry Bold 9000. Finally, I got freedom with a Galaxy S2. Quite a climb.


----------



## Sam3gX (Apr 6, 2012)

1. iPhone 2g 
2. Motorola RAZR 
3. G1
4. Iphone 3g
5. Mytouch
6. Iphone 3gs
7. HD2
8. Nexus one
9. Samsung Galaxy S Captivate
10. Iphone 4
11. Motorola atrix 4g
12. Hd7
13. HTC surround
14. Iphone 4s
15. Samsung captivate
16. LG g2x
17. LG Thrill 4G (optimus 3d) - current phone. 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## mello9119 (Apr 6, 2012)

Qqqxxxzzz said:


> Lol
> My Nokia didn't have snake, only 2 pre-installed games with broken java.
> 
> Sent from my u8800-aurora-ICS using tapa 2-5

Click to collapse



What phone was that? Nokia really milked the Snake games and put the different versions in most phones it had.


----------



## duabijitelur (Apr 6, 2012)

my first phone = Samsung S5233W aka Star


----------



## coolhof (Apr 6, 2012)

Nokia 2110i 

GSM900 single band
Weight = 236g
Dimensions = 148 x 56 x 25 mm


----------



## Iceanimator (Apr 6, 2012)

The first phone I ever own was a Nokia 3610. I like it very much then because of it cool colors and also white backlight


----------



## hachel (Apr 6, 2012)

a nokia 6310 (no i)

Lasted for a year until I put it in a bag together with my wet towel on my way home from the beach.


----------



## s131452067 (Apr 6, 2012)

摩托羅拉的t191


----------



## vel7wil (Apr 6, 2012)

The Motorola bag phone.....back in 92

Sent from my Expressed out eVo 4g using xda premium


----------



## lilsammy11 (Apr 6, 2012)

Samsung vice that thing was a boss back in the day


----------



## Hassan-aka-PanGa (Apr 6, 2012)

Alcatel  dont remember the model


----------



## desi.no79 (Apr 6, 2012)

Motorola V300


----------



## lolpt (Apr 6, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## nyamd20 (Apr 6, 2012)

Samsung gravity (not galaxy) lol

Sent from my SGH-T989D using XDA


----------



## paul279 (Apr 6, 2012)

Könnte der Threadersteller bitte eine Umfrage reinstellen. Dann könnte man sich das grafisch ansehen. Wäre interessant.

Meins war auch das Nokia 3310


----------



## mdfzhi (Apr 6, 2012)

Sony ericsson j210i


----------



## fosics (Apr 6, 2012)

nokia 1100


----------



## bloodydeath911 (Apr 7, 2012)

Samsung eternity. Piece of crap haha 

Sent from my HTC Inspire 4G using XDA


----------



## Elviscosho (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia the brick XDDD


----------



## fbaez92 (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia 6085

considered a "great hand-held for seniors". Didn't feel cool having that when you're 15


----------



## SBGS-FTW (Apr 7, 2012)

*First Phone*

A Samsung SCH-3500. I even remember the plan. $30/month for 300 day minutes, 450 n&w minutes 100 text messages.


----------



## augie7107 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K790c Casino Royale edition, still have it

Sent from my SO-02D using xda premium


----------



## alan_qiu (Apr 7, 2012)

Simens 3618


----------



## juanjose780 (Apr 7, 2012)

ericsson t10


----------



## Kooryoo (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## Boblert (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## lamborg (Apr 7, 2012)

It was a Nokia.


----------



## evolsam (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia 5110! snake was mind-blowing!


----------



## nieohl (Apr 7, 2012)

Nokia. idk what model that was. :/


----------



## grant190492 (Apr 7, 2012)

Phillips 535  was an awesome phone !


----------



## geunho (Apr 7, 2012)

Motorola RAZR on Cingular/ATT


----------



## raginruski (Apr 7, 2012)

Motorola RAZR on Rogers.


----------



## Hori_1 (Apr 7, 2012)

My first ph was a car phone not long after they came out, prolly a year or so later.. cost me $700 fitted from Brisbane car sound Moss st Brisbane..was in my ute for work, thought i was so cool driving around with car ph airial on me roof eh

cant remember the brand prolly cheapest they had at the time knowing me 

must of been around 1993 i remember i still had the bell Pager when wife was Preg with son , he 20 this year


----------



## Neruul (Apr 7, 2012)

It was a Nokia 3310 .. and I still have it! It works great, the only thing is that i can't access the internet


----------



## tomato (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't remember the absolute first one--it was some generic Samsung flip phone, but my second one was a hot pink Motorola Razr. I thought I was the absolute coolest kid ever when I got it lol. It earned me about 15 seconds of popularity.


----------



## LostLoon151 (Apr 7, 2012)

back in about 98, i had a phone for travel.  stayed in my truck, for emergencies.  can't remember brand, or anything else, but it was the old style car phone, that had a zippered case around it.

cost an arm and a leg to call on it, but saved my bacon once or twice.


----------



## ray3andrei (Apr 7, 2012)

Can't remember... 1st smartphone was the Samsung omnia HD 
Cheers 

Sent from my Samsung GNexus <3


----------



## mckeowngoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Jeez, it was some Mitsubishi black brick thing with a pull out antenna and a battery that needed to be fully discharged before charging or the battery could be wrecked with memory effect.  Remember my first text on a branded Red Vodafone generic phone.  That was a while back.  Just looking at what we have now it's amazing what quality phones are available and the leap in technology is astounding.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## pong9999 (Apr 8, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## Jarwo (Apr 8, 2012)

my first phone 3315 and first smartphone Dopod 838 pro , first Android Galaxy Spica


----------



## stephen2282 (Apr 8, 2012)

Motorola StarTec V xD oh gosh it was such an old phone already!!


----------



## tmabbas71 (Apr 8, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia but now i have HTC and samsung galaxy mini


----------



## Limitz Cash (Apr 8, 2012)

My first phone was Nextel i90. Non color. Rofl

Sent from my Serendipity 6.4 flashed Captivate using xda premium


----------



## Donalddesu (Apr 8, 2012)

Motorola razr lasted me for 5 years or so.


----------



## Xtr3meTM (Apr 8, 2012)

Good morning,

My first phone was one: Alcatel One Touch Easy... long ago.

Greetings!


----------



## nomad4ever (Apr 8, 2012)

Siemens S3, after that Siemens S4 and then Nokia 8210. Does anyone still know those? ;-) 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DizzyWorm (Apr 9, 2012)

1st: Nokia 3310
2nd: Lg ks360 chatterbox
3rd: Samsung E250
4th and current: Nokia 5230

So if you noticed those are problably the worst phones in the world but my next phone(drum roll please) is the Sony xperia S, what a big step up can't wait.


----------



## MidnightDevil (Apr 9, 2012)

Bosh Com 509 ... A true relic! lol


----------



## dvdcr (Apr 9, 2012)

a flip phone........... no color


----------



## drjimshorts (Apr 9, 2012)

My very first cellphone was a blue Ericsson GA318. It could also be used as as weapon.


----------



## Unbeatable Guy (Apr 9, 2012)

I had Nokia 5233 which is available in India too

Sent from my HTC Sensation XL with Beats Audio X315e using xda premium


----------



## ygschiffer (Apr 9, 2012)

as far as i remember, my 1st phone is 3310 from Nokia


----------



## case0 (Apr 9, 2012)

mirror4me said:


> My first phone was a mighty Philips C12 on BT Cellnet.

Click to collapse



That was mine too


----------



## pshadoww (Apr 9, 2012)

Nokia 5130


----------



## owennewo (Apr 9, 2012)

6210, batteries lasted 2 weeks.  That was 10 years ago. I'm happy if my battery last a day now.  Progress.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## big_mike_aka_mike (Apr 10, 2012)

moto 3310e i think it was called basically a 5110.


----------



## yusdi (Apr 10, 2012)

Nokia n70 luv hw most fnes on here are nokia #longlivenokia

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## korny647 (Apr 10, 2012)

A string and two cups... 

Sent from my LG-P999 using XDA


----------



## th3lawmak3r76 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had myself a sgh-a177 yeah samsung hated it so much they didn't even give it a real name lol 

Sent from my magic piece of metal using even more magic


----------



## MattyOnXperiaX10 (Apr 10, 2012)

I had a siemens something, I can't remember the full or if they still exist


----------



## joegroove (Apr 10, 2012)

A silver Motorola StarTAC. Still have it at the bottom of a random spare electronics crate for some reason. I think it would still work if I had the charger.


----------



## Epedemic_Blackwood (Apr 10, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 1610 in green, back in 1999....
Next were Siemens S25 - S35 - S45 - S55 before I switched to my first HTC, a Prophet...


----------



## Typhoon20 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nokia 3310 I think, can't remember exactly but those Nokia's.
And they costed a sh1tload lol. We came a long way.


----------



## miz_pimp (Apr 10, 2012)

My first phone was the Alcatel One Touch something, lol, the small, blue one 

I loved that phone!

Sent from my Desire S


----------



## kawaiiDango (Apr 10, 2012)

Microphone

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## slacker07 (Apr 10, 2012)

*U8120*

Man, o man, my first decent phone was a Vodafone 845, also known as a u8120 to those who flashed the thing. It was a super cheap phone and I flashed it like 300 times. It still works and is running i.c.s. I am amazed at how capable the human mind is in creating roms. Especially when the device is like an ancient stone tablet. That is what first got me involved in android and I have never looked back. Tried an Apple iphone but sold it like 3 days later to buy another android device. To anyone wanting a good starter phone, this is the best. It will teach you things about android and the structure of rom design you never knew and the best is you will not be scared to brick it, if you do, simply use it as a fishing sinker.


----------



## Masteq (Apr 10, 2012)

My first phone was Siemens C55, quite handy and useful  Then also Siemens C75, later SE W580i, Samsung Avila, and then my beloved HTC Desire. Not so many though.


----------



## *Hacker* (Apr 10, 2012)

lol lmao moto razer was mine loved that thing ;p


----------



## NoDice25 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Nokia 1410*

My first phone was also a Nokia 1410.

Followed by a Sanyo SCP-200

Next Motorola Razr V3

Then Samsung Exclaim

And Finally E4GT


----------



## danoich (Apr 11, 2012)

My first phone was a nokia 3220 i loved the lights *-*
Nice times

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## bwp85 (Apr 11, 2012)

Phone timeline:

Nokia 3310 

Motorola e398 - impressive external audio.

HTC Touch Dual - upgraded to Win Mob 6.2

HTC Desire - Running CM7

Apple iPhone 4

Samsung GS II 4G GT-I9210T 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II GT-I9210T


----------



## asb123 (Apr 11, 2012)

LG Neon

HTC Dream (G1)

Iphone 4

Nexus S

Nexus One

Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DestinedChaos (Apr 11, 2012)

Thought I'd chime in with my first phone. I had the Nokia "Brick" (I think the 3220 IIRC). Ahhhh good times with that monochrome screen and SNAKE 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geyperman (Apr 11, 2012)

Panasonic GD90
Siemens M55
Nokia 6680
Nokia 6120c
Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## Conclusion (Apr 11, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W580i


----------



## Kameo (Apr 11, 2012)

Nokia 5110, the one and only


----------



## fluorine (Apr 11, 2012)

Nokia 5110
Samsung SGH-V200
LG U8130
Nokia N73
Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## Litago (Apr 11, 2012)

Nokia 3310, i remember i dropped it on the floor once.


And broke the floor..


----------



## ming3r (Apr 11, 2012)

LG VX8700. Shiny, decent battery life, glitchy though.


----------



## DannyDrama (Apr 11, 2012)

A Nokia 3210, which is still in good condition and comes with me if i go anywhere my S2 may get lost or stolen. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skadecka (Apr 11, 2012)

Mine 1st was Ericsson T-20s

Ah...good old times


----------



## SanderTheNinja (Apr 11, 2012)

Samsung corby. Bad, bad choise.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using XDA


----------



## trau89 (Apr 12, 2012)

sanyo katana I think...


----------



## gnaynehz (Apr 12, 2012)

nokia 3210!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## foxis1981 (Apr 12, 2012)

Panasonic GD92 !!!


----------



## jdub576 (Apr 12, 2012)

lg chocolate


----------



## ubikt (Apr 12, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## bzei (Apr 12, 2012)

Motorola E398 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## GambitShade (Apr 12, 2012)

Huawei 	Ascend with Cricket.
First ROM was a CM7 build from Isaac.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## TehHitMeh (Apr 12, 2012)

Yellow Nokia 2100. I miss it so @#%&ing much.


----------



## edudu1414 (Apr 12, 2012)

my first phone was Motorola c125, nokia 3310, motorola mc60, motorola v3, motorola z3, nokia 6100... MEMORIES jajaja


----------



## beka909 (Apr 12, 2012)

firs i had nokia n73 me it was great phone


----------



## edudu1414 (Apr 12, 2012)

beka909 said:


> firs i had nokia n73 me it was great phone

Click to collapse



i think this was a no-so-old phone xD jajajaja but... i think good phone


----------



## jbkkd (Apr 12, 2012)

One of those old and un-breakable nokia phones.


----------



## shiro1811 (Apr 12, 2012)

First Phone was a Nokia 5210, this little thing had all I needed at this time: phone, sms and snake 
And I still use it, when I canoeing or cycling, because you can't destroy that phone


----------



## princeplanet (Apr 12, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola StarTac.  I loved that phone! Great sound quality. Great size. Easy to use.  All with a $20 monthly bill to boot!

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## er_fabio (Apr 12, 2012)

The mitic Motorola startac


----------



## Inaam786 (Apr 12, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 3310 on Orange pay as you go. Lovely little phone. Played snake on it. One of the all time classics.


----------



## chiwou (Apr 12, 2012)

Currently I've a Samsung Galaxy S, it's my real first mobile. But back in the 90s I had an old Siemens. I was one the first to actually have a mobile, it was a huge bone


----------



## LuKe_Quentin (Apr 12, 2012)

The first was an Ericsson t28 and the second a Sony Ericsson t39m. I loved them


----------



## Decs222 (Apr 12, 2012)

HTC HD2!! And I still have it!!!! With W.P. 7.5!


----------



## haggardh (Apr 13, 2012)

A car phone in my regal. Jk some.Nokia brick


----------



## bakerb4379 (Apr 13, 2012)

My first real phone? The G1. 

I had a series of three before that, starting with a bad flip phone, a Samsung slider, and then a Blackberry Pearl. 

After the G1, the Samsung Galaxy S.

And now I really want something new because my phone is slowly becoming worse and worse with its lagginess. Maybe something HTC this time?


----------



## chislon (Apr 13, 2012)

First phone was a Nokia phone. No idea what model it was, but it had an antenna that stuck out...

Nokia 5110 I think...


----------



## jp694 (Apr 13, 2012)

yea my first phone was also a nokia it had a pull out antenna a very tiny screen and a black flip down cover to cover over the keys when the phone wasent in use phone back then were so bulky look where we are now.


----------



## EternalPal (Apr 13, 2012)

it was a samsung flip phone for verizon. It was small and bulky and had a small black and white LCD on the top with a very small color LCD in the front. I still have it and it still works from time to time.


----------



## mkelsho (Apr 13, 2012)

Small sprint flip phone..could only make phone calls, and that's it and my bill was like $100 a month for 300 minutes, which meant I only had a phone for about 1 week out of every month

Sent from my MikG'd Boost Mobile HTC EVO 4G using XDA


----------



## UNKNOWN714 (Apr 14, 2012)

My first phone was a iphone 3g.....now i have the galaxy s2 t-mobile


----------



## StripedTiger (Apr 14, 2012)

I think it was a Motorola flip phone.


----------



## vikingzou (Apr 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## alitaqi (Apr 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Bph&co (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi,

I think was Nokia 8100

BR


----------



## motoman22x (Apr 14, 2012)

Sony Ericsson slide phone. I thought it was amazing at the time. Lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## david_hume (Apr 14, 2012)

First phone ever was an LG enV2.  Worst 2 year contract ever.  Afterwards, I got an LG Eve, which was proven hands down the worst smartphone ever. Got a Motorola Droid for some time and then I switched to an Incredible 2. Currently my favorite phone hands down. 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using XDA


----------



## Belover (Apr 14, 2012)

My first phone nokia 8250 and now i using samsung GT-I8150

Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk


----------



## wceoscar (Apr 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson K550 in white, at the time it was the bomb!


----------



## canuckerr (Apr 14, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 8800!
I was in grade 9. I was so happy that day. I can still remember it


----------



## JTAKER (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't remember what my very first phone was...But my first Android phone was a Samsung Intercept

It was horrible.


----------



## Alvarath (Apr 14, 2012)

My first phone was, from what i remember Sony Erricson k750i. It was the best phone ever made in my opinion :3


----------



## Spokmoppa (Apr 15, 2012)

First phone was a Siemens MC60... Terrible phone.


----------



## GuestD0329 (Apr 15, 2012)

First phone was some LG flip phone, worst phone to text on ever, it really makes me appreciate my wfs. 

Sent from my HTC_A510c using xda premium


----------



## leots (Apr 15, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3220 

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## MobileAge84 (Apr 15, 2012)

Ericsson T29. Outstanding phone for the time and also outstanding build quality. Not even comparable to today standards.


----------



## Blacaaut (Apr 15, 2012)

the sony ericsson t290


----------



## daveveej (Apr 15, 2012)

*it was . . .*

either the . . .

philips diga

or the . . .

philips savvy dB


----------



## corge (Apr 15, 2012)

Old big Motorola with external antenna. However it had something with battery and I used it not so much.


----------



## RovG (Apr 15, 2012)

Two tin cans connected with some fishing line. Was the best. It was all mine. No service provider bull or any other conglomerate.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## lunchbox9864 (Apr 15, 2012)

sino8r said:


> Hahahha! I remember those! Good ole TDMA, lol! Or was it AMPS? Maybe both...

Click to collapse




Those were the height of tech when I started selling phones. No Time Division Multiple Access there man, just straight up 3 watts of analog wonderfulness.


----------



## Magda43Fr (Apr 15, 2012)

we have now different versions of Opera Mobile


----------



## GraphicGoose (Apr 15, 2012)

Nokia 3315...you could personalise your cover, was pretty neat back in the day


----------



## shardnet (Apr 15, 2012)

an alcatel ot easy db






It was white I think.

Followed by an ericsson t 10
two phones I utterly don't remember one was a motorolla though
a siemens m55
a SE w200i
Se w995i 
and finally a lumia 800


----------



## strawww (Apr 15, 2012)

My first cellphone was a samsung gravity 2. Now I'm using a nexus s and i'm enjoying it a lot


----------



## thecopperkid (Apr 15, 2012)

FeuchtVonLipwig said:


> nokia 5110 !!
> you could write sms and even call somebody

Click to collapse



my first as well, but no texting on the plan. 
first smartphone was a samsung acclaim. **** phone with a great camera.


----------



## gatun (Apr 15, 2012)

my first was Nokia 3210 i think... the first without external antenna

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## TheManGer (Apr 16, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## musicafe (Apr 16, 2012)

musicafe said:


> HTC G1 was late to the android experience as I didnt get it till May of 2009.
> 
> Thought G2X was awesome pic but got many disappointments till ICS from HELL

Click to collapse



Had a kyocera before that but forgot about that phone. Then Motorola flip from Nextel. 

Sent from my 1.6  HELLFIRE BEAST


----------



## Asunderf (Apr 16, 2012)

Nokia 5510


----------



## theknightrider (Apr 16, 2012)

5610 Xpress Music was my first phone. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## bionicjew (Apr 16, 2012)

Nokia 402, still miss it! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## mello9119 (Apr 16, 2012)

GraphicGoose said:


> Nokia 3315...you could personalise your cover, was pretty neat back in the day

Click to collapse



Wow, I remember wanting it those days. Those days so many phones came out so fast; you get a phone and want another very fast. We still live in such a state, but there is more acceptance to keep phones these days. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## _SwaX (Apr 16, 2012)

Nokia 1110i! Fantastic phone!

Inviato dal mio GT-S5570 usando Tapatalk


----------



## knightslay2 (Apr 16, 2012)

Sony Ericsson J210i. Broke that phone already. Good battery life but crappy joystick. 

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda premium


----------



## ill peripheral (Apr 16, 2012)

Motorola Razr v3c -- it was a great phone in its day.


----------



## Exnor (Apr 16, 2012)

Ericson T10...

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA


----------



## GraphicGoose (Apr 16, 2012)

mello9119 said:


> Wow, I remember wanting it those days. Those days so many phones came out so fast; you get a phone and want another very fast. We still live in such a state, but there is more acceptance to keep phones these days.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Yeah, they were a pretty popular phone in their time. I guess android being open source definitely help to extend the life of current phones. I think this is the longest I've ever kept a phone without breaking it or hating it. Thanks to developers such as sandvold my old desire is running the very latest version of android, things have moved on since the old Nokia 3315 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nickel Dime Bay (Apr 17, 2012)

Motorola T-722i lol had the little camera attatchment


----------



## mie2308 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310...one of the most advanced phone at that time!


----------



## htcmodteam (Apr 17, 2012)

I had the moto startac and a Ericsson in the car I had a Nokia with credit card size sim ohhh they were the days 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## gkoylu (Apr 17, 2012)

it was ericsson gd90 , 4 different color screen ,
then , siemens c30 or like this ,
then SX1 with linux, 
then nokia n95,
now SGS2 brilliant one.

next one I hope will be SGS3


----------



## busdeez (Apr 17, 2012)

siemens c35i


----------



## senthilrameshjv (Apr 17, 2012)

Nokia 1100 -> Sony Ericsson Xperia neo v 

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## abdullahmk (Apr 17, 2012)

Nokia 2100 about 10 years ago


----------



## almostthere (Apr 17, 2012)

Ericsson T10

Sent from my HTC Desire Z using Tapatalk


----------



## lokenok (Apr 17, 2012)

LG KP500 Cookie 
Then Samsung Star
Then NOkia C6^01
Then Htc Wildfire
Then Galaxy Mini
Then Xperia Ray


----------



## justinhforsyth (Apr 17, 2012)

LG L1400 Flip phone
LG Trax CU575 Flip Phone
Blackberry Bold 9000
Blackberry Torch 9800
Samsung Captivate i897


----------



## cha0sxl (Apr 17, 2012)

My first one was a Siemens c25. 
Great phone. xD

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## anderssonjoh (Apr 17, 2012)

mine was the old classical nokia 3310. missing snake...


----------



## wilsonposada (Apr 17, 2012)

I had Sony Ericsson k800, Nokia E65. Galaxy currently S5830L ace.


----------



## FxNL (Apr 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310

I guess I started with the best phone ever


----------



## bartonkb (Apr 17, 2012)

*My first phone*

Let's se i think my first phone was a nokia 3310 but kids today in 15 years they can say my first phone was iphone 4s


----------



## laneyofdeath (Apr 17, 2012)

I know yeah I cant help but wonder what phones will be like when my daughter grows up


Sent from my X10S using XDA


----------



## Gh30 (Apr 17, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3310.
If I still had one now, I would play Snake all day 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using XDA


----------



## roswell782 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nokia 5110.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Franivelius (Apr 17, 2012)

*Nokia 3100*

My very first cellphone was a Nokia 3100... I loved it. Then it died tragically and I got a Nokia 3220.

Now I own a badass MB525.


----------



## lameazz (Apr 17, 2012)

My first was *ericsson ga628*


----------



## phoghat (Apr 17, 2012)

*So long ago, I don't really remember*

I'm a touch older than most of you, and no I didn't have a "brick" when cell phones first came out, but close. One of the more memorable oldies was the first Razr. I'd like to get a phone now, to replace the dumb phone I have, but I'm looking at the Nokia 900 Win7 or 8, unlocked because 5 live in Mexico now . 

I'm undecided between going ICS or Win8, any thoughts??


----------



## ice.candi (Apr 18, 2012)

Does a pager count? They didnt have cell phones yet...it was still car phones that had to be wired into your car...but only rich people had those...life before cell phones and internet...how things have changed in the past 20 years

Sent from my SCH-I500 using xda premium


----------



## Ryanmo5 (Apr 18, 2012)

I can't even remember what the phone model was but banana communication sold my first phone and it was a motorola phone and it was a buick. All black and the part you talked into flipped down. It was a beast lol


----------



## ultratek (Apr 18, 2012)

LG Ally for droid phone. Really sparked my tail back then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## aningpotpot (Apr 18, 2012)

my first phone was a saigem brand from taiwan i guess? i still had the batteries of that freaking phone. haha


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (Apr 18, 2012)

A Sony CMDX 1000 and a Siemens C10

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## MrHirvix (Apr 18, 2012)

Some old LG that i couldn't even find on the internet because i forgot the name... must be like 6 or 7 years ago xd


----------



## Narathan (Apr 18, 2012)

My first phone was a HTC Legend. Got a Galaxy Nexus now and I still miss my Legend. Then again, it wasn't so useful anymore after I crashed into the ground with my mountainbike at 40 mph


----------



## PsyGik (Apr 18, 2012)

Motorola c168! It fell in water and died *sad* 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## danielstyle (Apr 18, 2012)

SE k660i


----------



## glensta (Apr 18, 2012)

Nokia 6190 is the first phone I can remember.  I had an analog phone before that, but I can't remember what it was....Lol....getting older.


----------



## alerckty (Apr 18, 2012)

i owned sony ericson z530! that is my first mobile and i bought by my first sallary


----------



## Koizuma (Apr 18, 2012)

This is going back a while but my 1st phone was the original Motorola Razr V3

then it went something like this:

Motorola Razr V3 (My 1st contract when it was CINGULAR)
Motorola Razr V3i
Motorola Rizr Z3
Motorola Razr V3xx
Motorola Rokr E6 (when i went to T-Mobile)
Motorola Razr MAXX V6
Motorola Razr2 V8
Motorola Rizr Z9 (Went back to AT&T)
iPhone 3GS
Samsung Galaxy S Captivate
Samsung Galaxy S II
HTC One X (my current phone)

and actually to this day i still have the Rizr Z3, Rizr Z9, and the Razr2 V8 all put away in a box somewhere


----------



## anhttcm (Apr 18, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 8800


----------



## Frodo8393 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nokia 3200 bought for 80eur ($104)


----------



## King_Rat (Apr 19, 2012)

*:lol: I win ^^*

Philips Savvy - a graduation gift in 2000







I locked myself out of it 1st night (slightly pickled) Had the modding bug ever since


----------



## bmar577 (Apr 19, 2012)

First phone I ever had was a TELUS LG 6190 Fastap! At the time it was a decent phone and I loved it. 

All my phones I ever had 
LG 6190 Fastap
Motorola Razr V3C
LG Shine Flip
HTC Touch Diamond Bell CDMA phone, Windows Mobile 6.5
Blackberry Pearl 8130
iPhone 3G
Blackberry Storm 9530
Sony Xperia X10A
HTC Desire 
HTC Legend(still have cracked screen)
iPhone 4
HTC Surround 7(loved that phone, wish there was a custom rom for that thing!) 
Sony Xperia Play
Sony Xperia Arc
Lg optimus 3D(still have)
HTC Incredible S
Samsung Galaxy S Infuse 4G(still have)
iPhone 4S(still have)

I trade my phones up whenever I get bored of them, I also cycle between Bell Rogers and Telus lol


----------



## Antagonist42 (Apr 19, 2012)

1st was motorola C6 (the one you could put ordinary batteries in lol)
nokia 3210,3230,5500
sony ericsson T610
nokia 5750
motorola V500
sony Eric W810i,W910i
LG Optimus GT540
and now a (being hacked) ACER Liquid Express C6/E320


----------



## dungm (Apr 19, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 3210, the cheapest at that time. It was along me most of 2 years then turning to the first symbian based N3650.
I was fond of symbian for almost 8 years before experiencing the current android based galaxy s2.


----------



## willisho2k (Apr 19, 2012)

Late 1997, got a candy bar Ericsson GH337 and shortly in 1998,  bought a Motorola CD920 clamshell phone.


----------



## Sendrey (Apr 19, 2012)

My first phone is Nortel 1181. It has only GSM1800 standart, external antenna and monochrome screen. Cool oldscool design, yeeeh.  It's about 1998-1999 year.






And next phone, Ericsson T10s, has revolution design (light green color, flip) and detachable keyboard in 2k year.


----------



## isnowone (Apr 19, 2012)

hmm. it was nokia 6630. a great phone in that year.. hahha


----------



## balamu96m (Apr 19, 2012)

Motorola ROKR E6 - touch phone !!. It had EZX Linux - the android of that era (2006-08). Bought in 2006, still works as fine as a new one - a quality product from Motorola !!


----------



## rammyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I started with the Sony Ericsson T310 in 2003. At that time (I was just out of college), it was the costliest item I had purchased. 

I have been with Sony Ericsson for most of the time - T610, W200 and finally W705. W705 was the best, unfortunately stolen at a restaurant.


----------



## R4Z0R8L4D3 (Apr 19, 2012)

Ericsson GH172 black, back in 1992 a gift from my dad for a good score in SAT's. Still working as I may say but stored somewhere)
After that I got an Ericsson GF 788 in a greeny slimy color which was totalled from a balcony fall (6th floor) R.I.P.


----------



## digineo (Apr 19, 2012)

My First phone was Nokia 1100. A gift from my father.


----------



## michael9291 (Apr 19, 2012)

nokia 1100


----------



## Demoerda (Apr 19, 2012)

It was a Nokia 3210


----------



## luis86dr (Apr 19, 2012)

Seems like everyone and their grandmother owned a Nokia at one point and time. 

Sent from my Htc Rezound
Follow me on twitter @lmrtech


----------



## sakispaok (Apr 19, 2012)

my first phone was a nokia 5110 and i loved it


----------



## anipbhat (Apr 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K550i was my 1st mobile phone. Lasted 1 year, bricked it by flashing


----------



## maakshif (Apr 19, 2012)

my first phone was a Motorola bag phone, then I had a start tac, then moved on to a nokia


----------



## maduro25 (Apr 19, 2012)

Motorola Star Tac


----------



## iDemonz (Apr 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310 funnily enough!


----------



## hackeron (Apr 19, 2012)

Nokia 8210 awesome phone. 

Skickat från min GT-I9000 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omega360 (Apr 19, 2012)

Nokia 3300b, was built like a freaking tank!


----------



## Software Guy (Apr 20, 2012)

Motorola bag phone, star tac, razr, at some point I jumped to a few different windows phones (hacked all of them). Left the smart phone scene for a while, went nokia, hated it, went iPhone and through 4 of them. My wife got my old ones, she now has a 4S and I am on my 2nd Andoid phone and have not looked back.

I would probably cringe at the $$$ I have spent on phones!


----------



## The Real Sitek (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a Zack Morris SE!

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## foresttree1 (Apr 20, 2012)

the first official phone i got was a n95. amazing phone. built like a tank. lasted 4 years.


----------



## popi09 (Apr 20, 2012)

First phone I had was Alltels Motorola Q, or something like that. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## chaoschaser (Apr 20, 2012)

*First phone*

First phone I had Nokia 6212 Classic


----------



## oftiklaus (Apr 20, 2012)

Ha-ha, I remember my Ericsson 318. In a time when Motorola microtac was the norm, this phone was quite compact (with the slim battery, of course). Anyway, today it would most likely be considered a weapon....

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA


----------



## chesirecat21 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nokia 3350  i picked it simply because it has many games installed 

Sent from my MB860 using XDA


----------



## Glynix (Apr 20, 2012)

g1


----------



## someone3974 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nokia 6120C

---------- Post added at 08:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 AM ----------

Suddenly remember it is Changhong.


----------



## fesu597 (Apr 20, 2012)

galaxy y GT s5360


----------



## Arystalis (Apr 20, 2012)

the indestructible nokia 3310


----------



## triasbrata (Apr 20, 2012)

my first phone is nokia 5310 xpressi Mussic and now i use xmp


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 20, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w200i

Sent from my E15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catcherfreeman (Apr 20, 2012)

Mitsubishi G310 was my first


----------



## evemir (Apr 20, 2012)

My first was Motorola v2288. It was pretty deadly tool. Big, heavy with antena and undestroyable.


----------



## Werewolph (Apr 21, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310! I remember programming enter the sandman into it for a ringtone lol

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lidwen (Apr 21, 2012)

LG C1100... from 2006, still working xd


----------



## shamal (Apr 21, 2012)

LG p500, the best phone...


----------



## noi4o (Apr 21, 2012)

Nokia 650

Sent from my LG-P970 using XDA


----------



## saumitra91 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine was Panasonic GD75.
Worked for 5 years straight!

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## Genghiz93 (Apr 21, 2012)

Siemens A50


----------



## navras1719 (Apr 21, 2012)

My first one was a Siemens A50, pretty small phone but with very amusing games back when I was in 7th grade


----------



## ISDP (Apr 21, 2012)

Alcatel BF4


----------



## nazrin313 (Apr 21, 2012)

Motorola startac


----------



## LooieENG (Apr 21, 2012)

The very first phone I owned was a Samsung D500

It was like £60 I think

back then it was crazy to think of having a £400 phone like it's common to now (or more if you get an iPhone)


----------



## paulkenosha (Apr 21, 2012)

Nokia 5110 with a yellow faceplate fully equipped with about 80¢ a min service. I remember wanting the moto startec soooooo badly. 

Sent from my SPH-D700 using XDA App


----------



## leerees (Apr 21, 2012)

Motorola Memphis, it was a price of ****, best phone I ever had was a Nokia 3310 unbelievable battery life. It lasted 2 weeks! I did like my Nokia 6210 it was a sexy looking business phone. Liked my Nokia n70  the camera and video recording was amazing


----------



## Onipotente (Apr 21, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## darknagel (Apr 21, 2012)

I belief the Nokia 3510i 

Gesendet von meinem Desire S mit Tapatalk


----------



## bumsock (Apr 21, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## vaxvax34 (Apr 22, 2012)

Nokia 6150


----------



## Buckylastard (Apr 22, 2012)

Alcatel Swing 200... I'm old...


----------



## dansul (Apr 22, 2012)

Telit GM810, pic goo.gl/Yrms2


----------



## lordjan1986 (Apr 22, 2012)

that was a philips genie....

Verstuurd van mijn LT26i


----------



## Knight47 (Apr 22, 2012)

Xperia ray

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## adone.h (Apr 22, 2012)

Siemens CX65 with irda port


----------



## mike7810 (Apr 22, 2012)

i had the lg view


----------



## kingfalcon (Apr 22, 2012)

nokia 1600....
and now i still use it


----------



## theUsualSuspexx (Apr 22, 2012)

The old Qualcomm sprint phone...it was the only model at the time was what work me and my first personal WA the Zack Morris model Nokia that everyone and I mean everyone had thru Ariel errr voicestream err Tmobile uhhh at&t wait no it's Tmobile...I think

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA App


----------



## Tiodelospiojos (Apr 22, 2012)

motorola C115


----------



## Aitcheff (Apr 22, 2012)

It had a flip down mic - I think it was a Sony. I bought it in 1994! It got boiling hot and the battery couldn't last the day


----------



## maxey:) (Apr 22, 2012)

Think it was a Nokia 6110


----------



## Maos_frias (Apr 22, 2012)

hi.

My first phone was

nokia 3210
3310,
a motorola dont remembrer the model
nokia 7650 first phone with camera ever 
nokia 6600, 
nokia 6630, 
n73, 
nokia 5800 xpress music and now 
samsung s plus


----------



## geniustheanimal (Apr 23, 2012)

My first cell phone was a Motorola MicroTAC 650e.  Had it ~1998-2000


----------



## thedecliningsun (Apr 23, 2012)

Nokia 5300

Sent from my Incredible S using XDA


----------



## htcmodteam (Apr 23, 2012)

What if we had to list all the phone we have ever had on our profiles LOL we would be here all week doing it 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## ZlajoX (Apr 24, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 3410 and today it works perfect 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nicflames (Apr 24, 2012)

Nokia 3210

Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2012)

My first mobile is a moto. I can not recall the type. I left it on the desk of a Bank, and it's gone.....


----------



## bfgudrich (Apr 24, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## Moster2 (Apr 24, 2012)

The first one was a nokia 3310 that I got from my mom 
God, I loved snake 2


----------



## stktd (Apr 24, 2012)

nokia nk402, the first one with "snake"... what a game!!


----------



## Vip3R85 (Apr 24, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 3410 and today is history due to some circuit problems. I have it since 2004 and served well, i switched nokia with sony ericsson and now using a LG optimus net


----------



## shootmenowplease (Apr 24, 2012)

First phone had a pull out aerial and could take four AA batteries if it ran out of charge. First one I ever saw looked like a car battery with a bacolite handset and curly cable. 

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## prabu33 (Apr 24, 2012)

thanks


----------



## noob_1 (Apr 24, 2012)

For Phone: Iskra
For Cell Phone: Motorola


----------



## KRZ-2pa (Apr 24, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson T610*

1st Sony Ericsson T610
2nd Blackberry Pearl 8100
3rd T-mobile Shadow
4th HTC HD2 w/dual boot Wimo & Android this phone was my best and still is.
Currently using SGS2

Sent from SGS2(SGH-T989) Jug5.0 w/Faux Kernel 0.10m


----------



## DizzyWorm (Apr 24, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## ryujitotaiga (Apr 24, 2012)

it was alcatel


----------



## burtfurkurl (Apr 24, 2012)

Mine was an old Nokia go phone when I lived in Florida --- u could hook it up to a computer and stop the counter!!  But they were just a phone 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## Adam eds (Apr 24, 2012)

Nokia 3310 8)


----------



## paul.f (Apr 24, 2012)

*The good time*



Adam eds said:


> Nokia 3310 8)

Click to collapse



Nokia 3310 too  Amazing phone with incredible resistance and battery life  .

My first tactile phone was an LG KP500. Good experience but so laggy and not enough flexible.

And my first smartphone was an HTC Touch with WinMo 6.1, upgraded to 6.5 with a XDA ROM  .


----------



## jetnag (Apr 24, 2012)

It was a Motorola startac. 

www.mobilefactfinder.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/motorola-microtac-international-72002.jpg

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## paul.f (Apr 24, 2012)

jetnag said:


> It was a Motorola startac.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA

Click to collapse



Ha ha ha I like it. The firsts Motorola and Alcatel was so funny !


----------



## n3fox (Apr 24, 2012)

Alcatel one touch. 

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Abagnale (Apr 24, 2012)

Samsung s40  I have always been into 'strange' phones


----------



## bruc3lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Vodafone something payg

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrankRNC (Apr 25, 2012)

OK, so I'm showing my age here. The first cell phone I ever owned was a Motorola. It was mounted in the trunk of my car with a cable that ran to a headset mounted to the console in the cabin of the car. There were 10 channels on the phone denoted by 10 buttons on the headset. You would push each button until you got a clear channel. When you had a clear channel, you called the mobile operator and she would connect you to the number you requested. Think Andy Griffith style phone, but in your car. 

I am an engineer and back then worked for a company called Omni Communications. They started out as a paging company and got into cell phones. 

Anyone else remember VOICE PAGERS!! Oh you young people have no idea.

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 PM ----------

and, uh, no ... we did not have text messaging. But I remember when text pagers first came out!


----------



## TH3NICKRULZ (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol, nokia 6120. But that has nothing on my Samsung Galaxy S2 that i have now.


----------



## leobg (Apr 25, 2012)

Motorola International 3200. Still have it.


----------



## dlmx (Apr 25, 2012)

First one was a Sprint Sanyo candybar style phone, cant remember the model but i bought it from Radio Shack back in 2000, my parents had a Startac that i got to use but it wasn't mine.


----------



## ugkbunb (Apr 25, 2012)

some huge nokia brick phone


----------



## RomWiz (Apr 25, 2012)

Some samsung phone from 2004 

Sent from a X8 using my thumbs


----------



## verboten999 (Apr 25, 2012)

Siemens C45

Happy times


----------



## championswimmer (Apr 25, 2012)

nokia 3315

Sent from my X10S using xda premium


----------



## nexxer (Apr 25, 2012)

Nokia 3210, before that another Nokia whose model I don't recall. Something like 5160 but in Canada, so its european equivalent may be something different. One with a protruding antenna. 

Had used a loaner Ericsson before that but it doesn't count


----------



## samrulz7 (Apr 25, 2012)

when i was around 10 yrs old my parents got divorced they dint get end on good terms so i was bought this phone to keep in touch with my father or mother depending open the custody 
so i was bought nokia 3310 lol awesome phone u could play football with it nd it wouldnt hve a scratch 

then i bought myself a nokia 2610

nd a year later on my birthday i ended up getting a nokia n75  which i lost while playing football  

then i was bought a motorola l6 nd i was sent to live with my grand parents for a year that phone got me by that miserable year nd had 3 songs in which i would listen to whenever i was bored 

after a year i bought myself a sony erricson walkman phone nd i still hve it 

finally i started to live with my father he bought me a samsung corby as a home coming gift which i lost while playing football 

so i was given a nokia 2650 few months l8r i bought myself a samsung monte

now a year l8r i bought myself a galaxy s2 nd galaxy tab 7inches which im using right now


----------



## jonse01 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110 

University years... making me feel very nostalgic  

Before that my dad had a car phone, quite literally a full sized phone in the car!!

Now running legend with ICS, still miss the old nokia sometimes though


----------



## Haltlos (Apr 25, 2012)

Bosch OF 7
Bosch C9 (The first 'HANDY')


----------



## danny26 (Apr 25, 2012)

Motorola startac... I miss the good old days of phones. Pure phone and text only... Think my all time favourite was my Samsung a500.... Oh those were the days... Back when Nokia phones could be dropped in a pint of beer and still work the next day...


----------



## eladbo (Apr 25, 2012)

Samsung 2000i in blue!


----------



## defeeczech (Apr 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## eneix22 (Apr 25, 2012)

a Nokia 1205, if i recall correctly... 

brings me back to those times when CDMA phones are still famous everywhere...


----------



## AraKs (Apr 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110, 12 years ago


----------



## bumancuzbrah (Apr 25, 2012)

It was a Nokia something and i had programmed the power rangers tone as a ringer. Had flashing keypad battery and antenna. Clear case. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using XDA


----------



## coco3431 (Apr 25, 2012)

*Phones I had*

I used to have an old 2 line display phone, can't remember name. Then I upgraded to a Sony Erickson T610 and finally a Droid X. Funny to think about the phones we used to use.


----------



## poseidon5213 (Apr 26, 2012)

Samsung moment

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium App


----------



## andrew749 (Apr 26, 2012)

HTC legend

Sent from my myTouch 4G using XDA


----------



## luke1333 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lg env orange 

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xperia_2011 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## JonSchimmy (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty sure my first phone was a Nokia 6650. It was amazing, I had a screen on the flip part of the phone. Wonder if you can root one those bad boys!


----------



## PockySnacks (Apr 26, 2012)

my first phone was a motorola v300 from like 13 years ago xD
It still works and i played the "hello moto" for the nostalgia lol


----------



## ikinkyxd (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a nokia 3310, a real brick


----------



## xtreme2007 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia 5110  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000 mit Tapatalk


----------



## iiKaptain (Apr 26, 2012)

one of those spin dial phones....


I kid...but i dont remember the name of it. It was light blue and dark blue...fit in my palm...through at&t


----------



## sunilsoni476 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia N70


----------



## Walliedogg (Apr 26, 2012)

*phone*

my first phone was Motorola Jazz. it was 1 of the first digital phones, it could receive sms messages but not send them haha, then i upgraded to a Nokia 5110i  it was basically a 5110 with infrared


----------



## ByteSwarm (Apr 26, 2012)

Mitsubishi Trium Mars


----------



## alexis_p3300 (Apr 26, 2012)

pf768 my first and last ericsson/s.e


----------



## eema731 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## wilbso (Apr 26, 2012)

Samsung,(really old version, the slide up to get your keyboard)

sent from my x8


----------



## akashgupta222 (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia 1110


----------



## crsdroid (Apr 26, 2012)

A old nextel flip phone by motorola then moved to at&t and got a samsung blackjack

Sent from my XT883 using Tapatalk


----------



## MR4Y (Apr 26, 2012)

Motorola C350i


----------



## CillBlinton (Apr 26, 2012)

Nokia 3310!


----------



## GingerBiscuit (Apr 27, 2012)

I had a Sagem phone first... no idea what the model was.  I follow this up with the nokia 3310, a Samsung T100 (colour screen and Polyphonic ring tones), Motorola V3 then a nokia N95 and an IPhone.  

Im currently waiting for the release of the Galaxy S3 to upgrade


----------



## karmasyde (Apr 27, 2012)

first one i cant remember, second was a motorola rockr or something like that, then a blackberry pearl, then the droid 1, now a galaxy nexus


----------



## gbondoc (Apr 27, 2012)

Mine was a Samsung gravity, still have it and use it once in a while


----------



## wowo1110 (Apr 27, 2012)

Siemens ME75


----------



## kyramas (Apr 27, 2012)

Nokia 3110 1997 edition !


----------



## fuegos (Apr 27, 2012)

Philips Twist - '98 or '99 Xmas - I can't remember...


----------



## nohead88 (Apr 27, 2012)

Motorola i285


----------



## falcons7 (Apr 27, 2012)

Motorola V300


----------



## X-Droidinary (Apr 27, 2012)

Nokia 2010.

Who would have thought I'd have a kid in that year lol very spooky.

Sent from Noah's Arc using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## zhiguoli (Apr 27, 2012)

*very old Nokia*

maybe a nokia 8210, like 10 years ago.


----------



## Blue6IX (Apr 27, 2012)

My first cell was on Bell Atlantic Mobile, it was an analog phone though I can't remember the model number.

Spent ten years without, then a bottom of the line flip phone I hated, which broke constantly (mostly intentionally)

First smart phone in august. Htc doubleshot. 

Sent from a digital distance.


----------



## h2vat (Apr 27, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3510i.


----------



## llam268 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## CillBlinton (Apr 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310 by far. That thing was indestructible and snake kept me going for days.


----------



## X-Droidinary (Apr 28, 2012)

llam268 said:


> Nokia 3210

Click to collapse



I used to have one of these. Good phone and the first one to implement a ringtone maker function.

The best phone I ever had by Nokia was the 6233 which I still have and works like new. Even though it only has a 2MP camera the pics I took with it were crystal clear and I've taken some pretty good pics with it.

Sent from Noah's Arc using Tapatalk 2.0.2


----------



## levionx (Apr 28, 2012)

my very first phone is LG , black and white screen which i can't even remember the model name...


----------



## johnnyb15613 (Apr 28, 2012)

1st - Some cheap cricket phone
2nd - Kyocera cricket phone
3rd - LG Voyager Verizon
4th - Motorola Droid Verizon
5th - Galaxy Nexus Verizon

Must say, that back in the days I thought it was cool to assign each contact with their own midi style ringtone, how far it's come in those short 10 years is absolutely astounding!


----------



## tinotinotino (Apr 28, 2012)

This is my phone history. 

Need to update it with a Xperia Play


----------



## championswimmer (Apr 28, 2012)

CillBlinton said:


> Nokia 3310 by far. That thing was indestructible and snake kept me going for days.

Click to collapse



oh ya...totally... you could throw it at someone if you were pissed with them

Sent from my X10S using xda premium


----------



## CataVlad (Apr 28, 2012)

*nokia and nokia and again nokia until now *

i was realy a nokia fan until 2009 had a 5210, 6600, 6630 and e51. they got way too low for my tastes starting 2009, and i'd have bought they SGS II sooner if i had the money at that time  this is so close to perfection if u want my oppinion.
bun, to be fair, except the 6600, all the other 3 phones realy did their jobs. very good phones for their time i still miss typing on 6630 and e51


----------



## ssnep (Apr 28, 2012)

Nokia 8110!

It was too cool...  

Inviato dal mio Sensation con Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekkk (Apr 28, 2012)

my first phone was a Sony ericsson W810i, it hasnt had many function, but the function it had had no bugs or something like this, somehow i think in the past the phones were more "perfectly" then now, today many function but they most of times doesnt work like you want


----------



## The wsx (Apr 28, 2012)

*holds blemsno*

I had panasonic gd52. And it had 2 theme. One of them has a parrot on the main screen At that times that phone looks soo small. But as all samsung phones has, it has a big antenna. Then I bougth a Nokia 3330, likes the 3310 but this had wap , and some animations.


----------



## rlbond (Apr 28, 2012)

I had one of those old Nokias with the snake game on it.


----------



## Android-Junky (Apr 28, 2012)

Samsung E800

Sent from my Nexus S using XDA


----------



## Siener (Apr 28, 2012)

*My First Phone*

MY very first phone was with Verizon and I had a Samsung Glyde a little touch screen with slide out keyboard I had 4 of them over 2 1/2 years... not very durable and had crashing problems but I LOVED that phone


----------



## OmarPlus (Apr 28, 2012)

Nokia 6600. I used to play football with it 
Then Nokia 6120 and Samsung Galaxy S+


----------



## dimspace (Apr 28, 2012)

Phillips Savvy in black which actually still works. 

Followed by some rubbish LG thing when 3 first launched in the Uk.
then went without a phone for a while and surviving with a pager, before getting a Sony Ericcson W200i, then 500i, then an 850i, then got annoyed with sony and moved the the Samsung GT-M7600.

Finally moved into the 20th century this month with a galaxy ace.


----------



## savsav18 (Apr 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## sfctac (Apr 29, 2012)

*Sony CM-RX100*

Sony CM-RX100 was an excellent small phone with flip down mic and a side wheel controller similar to the one on blackberry.  This phone could search your phone book by number substring.  Something that most of the latest phones have lost - including android and iphone.


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nokia 3210 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ifndef (Apr 29, 2012)

My first phone was a Trium. Very cooool...


----------



## ace135cc (Apr 29, 2012)

First was the Kyocera 2135


----------



## SpyderTracks (Apr 29, 2012)

Nokia 1610 I think, beast of a phone with 4 or 5 days battery. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## joelshawdow (Apr 29, 2012)

Samsung (i dont remember the model) but it was indestructable

Sent from my HTC Nexus One


----------



## DcR-Nl (Apr 29, 2012)

Ericsson GA628





Monophonic ringtones, SMS support and a 1 x 12 chars display. What more do you need?! No, seriously, I still love that thing.


----------



## Maliacrete (Apr 29, 2012)

this baby:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/58/Nokia_5110.jpg/250px-Nokia_5110.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

and my first smartphone:

http://www.brighthand.com/assets/3444.jpg


----------



## Fabo.sk (Apr 29, 2012)

Motorola T2288 it was I think.

I went through couple other phones meanwhile, incl Motorola L6 and now I have my third Motorola - a Defy. I could hardly be happier with a phone.


----------



## twingoonz (Apr 29, 2012)

it was that Nokia they way booming in 99 . I probably ran through like three or four of them.

Sent from evo 3d...on xda like a bawse


----------



## adrianos6496 (Apr 29, 2012)

*My first android*

It was huawei u8150 IDEOS. I brought it around a year ago, but just lost it several  months ago.
It was nice and low-priced.


----------



## chauchunyin123 (Apr 29, 2012)

My first phone was a sony k530i


----------



## phil_ffm (Apr 30, 2012)

Philips Savvy


----------



## fatclue (Apr 30, 2012)

*Don't Laugh!!*

A Motorola Ultra Classic aka brick. No caller ID, analog signal, doubles as a hammer or meat tenderizer! Could also be used as a lethal weapon if you grabbed it by the whip antenna and flung it upside somebody's head. Ah, 1991 in Miami. You youngsters would absolutely freak if you saw what we had back in those days.


----------



## Zeitgeist4 (Apr 30, 2012)

It was a Philips Fizz in the 90's (maybe 1995)


----------



## leimrey (Apr 30, 2012)

My first phone was Alcatel OT Easy  (1998)
Powered by AAA Batteries! ftw!


----------



## hackintoshable (Apr 30, 2012)

*First phone ever...?*

Was a built-in "car" phone; I had a Jeep Wrangler at the time (actually, I still do, but not the same one) and lived in the midwest, where storms came up out of nowhere... So the handset and box were mounted in the center console. The antenna was on the windshield (with the soft top, there was nowhere else to put it), the cable held in place with zip ties shoved in between the windshield and the glass. That was the best the (professional) installers could do!

First "cell phone" I had was a big clunky Motorola TeleTac. After that, a StarTAC (still probably one of the greatest phones ever, from a purely 'phone' perspective), then a Motorola TimePort P8767, then a Samsung SPH-A500 (POS, but, my first 'feature' phone).

Then, I got tired of carrying a Palm (started with the IIIe, then a IIIc, Vx (with wireless modem sled!), and various Sony Clié models culminating in a ... T37? I think? Something with an ARM processor, WiFi, and a halfway decent camera) _and_ a phone everywhere, and got a Treo 600, then a 700p, then a BlackBerry 8830 (no camera), then a BlackBerry Bold 9650 NC (again, the "no camera" model, which I still have to keep activated, but rarely use these days), then an iPhone 4S...


----------



## xjjohnno (Apr 30, 2012)

LG K225 was my first phone.


----------



## jermin22 (Apr 30, 2012)

I had samsung corby 2

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## Stefano T. (Apr 30, 2012)

Ericsson GF768, in 1998....


----------



## Casi92 (Apr 30, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## arunkr (Apr 30, 2012)

nokia 3110 classic..then nokia 5800 xm..now sony ericsson arc s..


----------



## moomingstarz (Apr 30, 2012)

The Sony Ericsson W300i. That feels like it was SO long ago!


----------



## k_tastrofe (Apr 30, 2012)

Motorolla startac lol

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## johnmia27 (May 1, 2012)

Blackberry


----------



## cepsbow (May 1, 2012)

Motorola V551

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## kruidtablet (May 1, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## FaizalRahman (May 1, 2012)

Siemens c60. LOL

Sent from 3VO


----------



## Namania (May 1, 2012)

Siemens C35i


----------



## shutterbc (May 1, 2012)

Ericsson rx280 with wap 1.0 (4 lines of text!) and it was painfully awesome. I even had a public IP address and it was pingable.


----------



## XtrKiL (May 1, 2012)

It should be the nokia 6230, cause i really could not remember


----------



## Jimmeh88 (May 1, 2012)

Motorola startac tiny small green/black screen.... then nokia 5510


----------



## genkiakuma (May 1, 2012)

The original Motorola RAZR....yeah.....took me a while to finally get into cell phones lol


----------



## janeku (May 1, 2012)

Panasonic with vibration option. I do not remember model.

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## fisherwei (May 1, 2012)

my first is a samsung cdma1x phone, i don't know the model. and then i went to SE k700.


----------



## tulajay7 (May 1, 2012)

a nokia 6012 that looked like a brick and weighed as much!


----------



## jzmanz (May 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830... Still got it  

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Craig Capel (May 1, 2012)

my first phone after my pager was 1997/98 with a nevada nextel i think, then i had a series of cheapies then eventually the nokia 3210, then the 6110 then some cheap 5 series from nokia with a colour screen, then a sony erricson k9068i?  then a nokia something then a E72 or something else then a Samsung..

i've had so many phones over the past 12 years it's hard to recall... i know my dad had an analouge phone back in 1994/5 ... which got me interested


----------



## hawkeye2188 (May 1, 2012)

First phone was a Siemens c55, Second was some basic Nokia Bar phone, third was an LG flip phone, fourth LG Shine slide phone and now HTC Aria.


----------



## DVgadget (May 1, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 3310, thas was 10 years ago I guess, back in the days when everybody (in my neighbourhood at least) had a 3310, but all with a different cover .


----------



## DRu!D (May 1, 2012)

Had a Nokia 3310.. Then a N81.. now Moto Defy.

Sent from my MB525 CM9-Nightly using XDA


----------



## Anton2012 (May 2, 2012)

The very first - Nokia 3310 - amazing unbreakable phone. Still have it laying somewhere. I suppose it still works!


----------



## wormym (May 2, 2012)

Nokia 3230


----------



## balamu96m (May 2, 2012)

wormym said:


> Nokia 3230

Click to collapse




Me too...


----------



## g60madman (May 2, 2012)

The Nokia 5110


----------



## kingdragonfly (May 3, 2012)

my first phone is mototola a1000 and it is still working well despite its shabby looks

Sent from my MB525 using xda premium


----------



## Dumpstar72 (May 3, 2012)

Nokia 3210. Ah they just don't make phones which will take that sort of punishment these days.


----------



## zioness23 (May 3, 2012)

For me my first phone that i ever have is nokia 6600


----------



## .:ICEMAN:. (May 3, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310 and then followed by 3410 later on and Siemens S25 and Alcatel One Touch but as time passed i became a sony Ericsson fan so i have had a K750 which i converted for W800 with a software work around and then K800 and HTC HD2 followed by Desire HD and Sensation and now i am owning a Galaxy S2. I really miss those old times when we did not need to worry about battery life and virus flooded applications..


----------



## vizdak (May 3, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 3210. It's a tough machine!


----------



## Gringster (May 3, 2012)

*V360*

My first one was a Motorola V360. Waited *a lot* to get it, but it was pretty awesome back then.


----------



## anasdcool71 (May 3, 2012)

Mine was Nokia N70...that's how I got into symbian, and from there, into all other OS...

Sent from my Galaxy Young


----------



## TheRedHunter (May 3, 2012)

Mine was an old simens ......very old )


----------



## jeansquared (May 3, 2012)

My very first mobile phone was Ericsson GA 628 that lasted for 4 years - basic phone, with no games, only phone calls and 1 liner sms. 

It's so simple but I love it! 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using xda premium


----------



## image2000uk (May 3, 2012)

Very old skool nokia 2110 one of the first digital phones available

pic here
http://www.gsmarena.com/phone.php3?idPhone=24

remember it was £25 a month for 20 mins call time and text messages were something like 40p each to send !!!!!


----------



## AmdPhenomII (May 3, 2012)

My first mobile was an Ericsson T28S

Then :
LG U880
SE K800i
SE K850
Samsung u900 Soul ( plus a replacement for the first that fell in the toilet!)
T-Mobile G2 Touch
Samsung Vodafone 360 H1
Samsung Omnia II  i8000
Samsung Galaxy S  i9000
Samsung Galaxy S II i9100
HTC Sensation XE (white)


----------



## leviaris (May 3, 2012)

the first phone i ever owned was an old school Ericsson the GA628. look around for pictures, its hilarious! You could buy different faceplates for it that go around the numbers.  I had a big hyper colour thumbprint !!! awesome !


----------



## phelanz34 (May 4, 2012)

I resisted all the way until the first gen Motorola StarTAC.  I think I still have it lying around somewhere.


----------



## satish619chandar (May 4, 2012)

*Ha*

My first phone was Sony K750i. First smartphone, SGS I9000!! I always felt proud of my mobiles


----------



## Zwoniar (May 4, 2012)

Siemens A36


----------



## palanku (May 4, 2012)

Waooo...I bought my first phone on 1994..audiovox cell from Cingular, then Nokia 5120,6120, Sony Ericsson, LG, Motorola razor , iPhone 3G, 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4s


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## championswimmer (May 4, 2012)

palanku said:


> Waooo...I bought my first phone on 1994..audiovox cell from Cingular, then Nokia 5120,6120, Sony Ericsson, LG, Motorola razor , iPhone 3G, 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4s
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



that's when i was born 

Sent from my X10S using xda premium


----------



## bofbaz (May 4, 2012)

nokia 3210.. i loved to play snake on it ;-)


----------



## Thorburn (May 5, 2012)

Motorola 120e

Sometimes I miss it.


----------



## THeLogiC (May 5, 2012)

motorola L7


----------



## mArtinko5MB (May 5, 2012)

motorola TalkAbout  (t2288)


----------



## humad (May 5, 2012)

*Mobile devices i owned*

First of all, Nokia 3230, then Nokia 5130 xpressmusic and then iPhone 3Gs. Now i am on HTC EVO 3D GSM...


----------



## Minde19 (May 5, 2012)

my first phone was a big brick called philips something, cant even remember the name


----------



## mello9119 (May 5, 2012)

sfctac said:


> Sony CM-RX100 was an excellent small phone with flip down mic and a side wheel controller similar to the one on blackberry.  This phone could search your phone book by number substring.  Something that most of the latest phones have lost - including android and iphone.

Click to collapse



First time I see this phone. Cool interesting phone man.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ta2dwez (May 5, 2012)

My first was a Siemens thing, but my wifes first mobile had a suitcase as a battery!  hahaha


----------



## Gelidhril (May 5, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC 650 

lol i was looking fro the model on google as its a pretty old one and i cant believe how fast the technology is moving.  I remember that those Tac 650 was the top of the line in mobile phones lol.


----------



## kountzero (May 5, 2012)

Motorola M301 on original one2one contract 100% free calls evening and weekends.

Most annoyingly i let the contract die out only to find that they were changing hands at ~£500 a pop in the small adds.


----------



## Sensei3stacks (May 5, 2012)

Motorola m400 custom all red


----------



## skhan.786 (May 6, 2012)

Nokia 3410


----------



## twistedh (May 6, 2012)

Nokia 3210! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## -aggie- (May 6, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## |ChauMein| (May 6, 2012)

Wow... haha what was my first phone? I remember it was a flip phone nokia and the screen was able to turn. lol


----------



## HeXmit (May 6, 2012)

Motorola c520 


PS. Hi all. First Post, hope learn


----------



## polo045 (May 6, 2012)

My first phone was the big white one with the black antenna!! Yes, basically the first known cellular device to hit the mainstream. Feel me!? I has five of them.!! LOL. Saw a commercial on channel 17 here in Philly and was on the next thing smoking to the airport. All I has to bring with me was my SS card and I was Good. When I got back to Da Hood, I was an instant celebrity.!! Love the Eighties.!! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## lckh (May 6, 2012)

It was a SIEMENS. I can't remember the model though. Probably about close to 10 years ago.


----------



## jjaviercs (May 6, 2012)

Hi, mi fist phone was a typic motorola.

No I hava a samsung galaxy S2.

Regards


----------



## HumanXv2 (May 6, 2012)

First one was in October and it was an HTC hd7, then epic 4g, then focus s, then iPhone 4 and my gnex will be here tomorrow

Sent from my SGH-i937 using XDA Windows Phone 7 App


----------



## scottspa74 (May 6, 2012)

shutterbc said:


> Ericsson rx280 with wap 1.0 (4 lines of text!) and it was painfully awesome. I even had a public IP address and it was pingable.

Click to collapse



Awesome. My first phone, too. With the short, thick, protruding antenna. Then I went strictly Ericsson/Sony Ericsson for years. T 68, T68i, T610, T616....

sent from 2yr old Evo on ICS


----------



## goddo99 (May 6, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## cwright12 (May 7, 2012)

*First*

Well, i went through my 2 Nokia's (aparently not indestrucible!) then a MOTO Razr, then iphone 3g, to an Infuse 4g, now galaxy S2 727! pretty amazing ill agree


----------



## tehdomil (May 7, 2012)

Motorolla startac 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## TheDaddy187 (May 7, 2012)

motorola micro tac... absolutely nothing micro about it...


----------



## tado888 (May 7, 2012)

Nokia 5150

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## jeffrey567 (May 7, 2012)

Motorola rocka 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## XepA (May 7, 2012)

My first phone was an Motorola V550. I loved that phone...
Until some kid shot a ball into my direction, I left my phone falling and it broke in two...


----------



## gorcorps (May 8, 2012)

It was a tiny free Sony Ericsson T230







I'm shocked I remembered the model number right off the bat.


----------



## DirtyTooth (May 8, 2012)

First ever phone was a silver razr. Even back then I would be playing puzzle quest or line rider on the pooper.

I got one of them LG chocolate sliders afterwards and that was such a piece of crap, but I ran with it up until I got an incredible.


----------



## Griffiths_Anna (May 8, 2012)

My first phone was sony erricson walkman.. But sadly.. I forgot the type of the phone :'-( 

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## Dreminatore (May 8, 2012)

*Nokia 2700 Classic*

My first phone was the Nokia 2700 Classic.

(h)ttp://ic.tweakimg.net/ext/i/imagelarge/1251710601.jpeg (I can't post links yet)

I still have it.


----------



## mike21pr (May 8, 2012)

Wasnt even activated. Took it to school to show off and play snake lol

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## vBurak (May 8, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson k750i !


----------



## Yisheng (May 8, 2012)

*Nokia*

My first phone was a Nokia 3300, i owned a n5200, optimus one, optimus black.
I tried a lot of phones like sgs2, iPhone 4s but i don't like them...


----------



## croq (May 8, 2012)

*Samsung C100*

Hi.

This is my first post ^^

My fist phone was samsung C100... crap phone...


----------



## qsacage (May 8, 2012)

Nokia 5110. Awesomeness.

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathCzar (May 8, 2012)

Nokia 1100. Best battery life ever.

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## HerrKuk (May 8, 2012)

Ericsson GA318, i bought it used 1996

Awesome specs
http://m.gsmarena.com/ericsson_ga_318-99.php

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium


----------



## RomWiz (May 8, 2012)

HerrKuk said:


> Ericsson GA318, i bought it used 1996
> 
> Awesome specs
> http://m.gsmarena.com/ericsson_ga_318-99.php
> ...

Click to collapse



There is nothing in it 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## radiantbits (May 8, 2012)

Nokia 6610

Looks like Nokia was very popular in the past....


----------



## valerio65 (May 8, 2012)

Nokia 3510, first phone with 8 bit colors display!


----------



## Earayil (May 8, 2012)

Motorola RAZR
It was really an awsome looking phone

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## Earayil (May 8, 2012)

HerrKuk said:


> Ericsson GA318, i bought it used 1996
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-P990 using xda premium

Click to collapse




Awsome specs
1200mAh battery nice.

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## Roastmeat (May 8, 2012)

HTC Legend

Still the best phone I had

so sturdy and fits perfectly in my pocket

upgraded because its only 800Mhz


They dont make things like that anymore


----------



## afsalva (May 9, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T610


----------



## HTC_Trophy (May 9, 2012)

Siemens M55 - 2003 y. - It was the best phone - EVER!!!


----------



## prime_225 (May 9, 2012)

Phillips (something) I couldn't remember.


----------



## luckymouse17 (May 9, 2012)

nokia 3310 , epic phone


----------



## Genshard (May 9, 2012)

Ooh alcatel, very posh coz you could load it with AA batteries if it ran outta juice. Bright yellow methinks.

Then of course Nokia from the 5110 up to the 9000s. As soon as they delved into smart phones i gave up.

Had a gorgeous LG that looked like a toy with the "latest" polyphonic ringtones and multicolour screen.

Cute lil Ericsson that looked  like a credit card.

Ah, Legacy devices.

First Android was a SonyEricsson Xperia X10 and I ****ing hated it. It wasnt til I got a galaxy ace that i converted.

Few samsungs and motos inbetween and I'm a Galaxy Nexus convert.

Mwah, Claire

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## specialistas4 (May 9, 2012)

One alcatel phone,i cant remember it's name.


----------



## gartzen (May 9, 2012)

specialistas4 said:


> One alcatel phone,i cant remember it's name.

Click to collapse



The blue one? Me too!!! Hahaha


----------



## PedroBustamonte (May 9, 2012)

Nokia 6210


----------



## codephos (May 9, 2012)

Ericsson A1018 (not sure about the model no., i just remeber that it had a big-ass antenna  )


----------



## tawon (May 9, 2012)

nokia 3210 FTW


----------



## johnnymiller1000 (May 9, 2012)

alcatel one touch! think it was 1996!

http://www.cntr.salford.ac.uk/comms...pro_HD2_Cellnet_Barclaycard_with_SIM_card.JPG

couldnt even send SMS, only receive!


----------



## NaglBagl (May 9, 2012)

Some old Nokia phone that had a stunning black and white display.


----------



## Chernyi (May 9, 2012)

*LG VX3200*

Flip phone with no camera, was awesome when it came out but not after 3 years of use...


----------



## TYKIx (May 10, 2012)

Samsung mythic... I got mugged for it 

Sent from my Desire HD using XDA


----------



## itsrijo (May 10, 2012)

a green slider phone by Ericsson. It was awesome 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## JTStudios (May 10, 2012)

*1st phone*

TracFone Motorola W376g, with Bluetooth 1.0 and FM radio!! very intense phone


----------



## NEWHACKER (May 10, 2012)

A real piece of junk from Verizon, LOL...

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## ATHORNFAM2 (May 10, 2012)

Samsung juke piece of junk

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## ashishshevale (May 10, 2012)

nokia 2300
with fm radio 
best phone


----------



## xidosq (May 10, 2012)

Sagem myX1  nice puzzle game if someone know what i talking about


----------



## chefthekev (May 10, 2012)

nokia 3330 or 3310 (not sure,  long time) 

loved to switch covers,  play snake and having to charge it no more than once per week even on heavy usage 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## Toni Suwanto (May 10, 2012)

My first phone Nokia 3315


----------



## Fekish (May 10, 2012)

1st phone (given by sister as it was her old one)
Motorola startac






2nd (given again by brother as it was his old phone)
Panasonic GD





The at last i bought my own phone!
Nokia 6210





you could even draw your own background with this phone!!!


----------



## rorreo (May 10, 2012)

*My first phone was a motorola i think*

*lol my phone was big and bulky anyone seen or remember how big the old cell phones use to be. lol i was at a museum in lima ohio and they had a display case of old telephone/cellular phones. technology has come a long ways in 15+ years *


----------



## dnpmoney45 (May 10, 2012)

first fone was Samsung eternity ... I got my phone pretty late lol

Sent from my HTC Glacier using XDA


----------



## sunjay007 (May 11, 2012)

*Only three phones*

First Nokia, for its stable and reliable hardware and quality.
Used for almost 7 years up till now(backup phone now).

Then Meizu M8, very few customers and based on Win CE system.
Very few support on OS.

So last year, turn to LG O2X.
High cost performance, but but still not enough support from LG.
Still thanks for the contribution of developers in XDA for custom MOD.


----------



## sheerah21 (May 11, 2012)

*NOKIA !!*

I remember when I buy that phone "NOKIA 5110"
I thought it was the phone that does not be outcast...


----------



## sonyn (May 11, 2012)

Ericsson GA 628

Sent from my U8800 using xda premium


----------



## _Sakura_ (May 11, 2012)

goin back few years lol 

was one of those big fones wid the big antennas haha 

techs come so far from like 10 years ago lol


----------



## bastard18 (May 11, 2012)

My first smartphone is nokia


----------



## josefcrist (May 11, 2012)

Motorola rzr. The cool one with the blue light on the outside.  Not sure what model that would be though.


----------



## bh0n (May 11, 2012)

i won't forget my first phone which is nokia 101.. it's like carrying your cordless phone at home with you...


----------



## Jubomime (May 11, 2012)

Moto Star Tac. The fat one, with an extended battery. Barely fit in my coat pocket, but got a signal with it on a cliff in Big Bend national park in southern Texas. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Higg777 (May 11, 2012)

Tmobile Pocket PC Phone  Still have it & it still works! 

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda premium


----------



## pietertje1 (May 11, 2012)

Samsung galaxy sII

Sent from my GT-9100


----------



## The_Gamer_Brazil (May 11, 2012)

siemens c-65 the best at that time


----------



## paccy (May 11, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola Star Tac!


----------



## almosttrae (May 11, 2012)

samsung alias!


----------



## Death_Jr (May 11, 2012)

the allmighty nokia 1100


----------



## nhascyerg (May 12, 2012)

My first phone owned i have sonyericsson k750 I.. my first phone with internet n can play video...hehehe

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Shark_On_Land (May 12, 2012)

some nokia when I was 8. back in 03. 

Sent from my LS670 using XDA


----------



## kotaro_14 (May 12, 2012)

Nokia 3220. Lol, phones have come so far. First Android phone was SGSII.


----------



## shaooas (May 12, 2012)

Hi

I used Nokia 3200 as my first phone ever and i loved it, it was so solid even after dropping from height.. i miss it.

now i am using htc one v  as of now 


Thanks


----------



## Why Not Zoidberg (May 12, 2012)

Cup and string.

Sent from my A501 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## waldaz (May 12, 2012)

My first one was Siemens C30. Can't believe how improved everything 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda premium


----------



## b1g_un1t (May 12, 2012)

i owned one of the huge brick sized phones


----------



## androide13 (May 12, 2012)

my first one ... Siemens S4 ... amazing


----------



## E \V o T lR i X ™ 3lD (May 12, 2012)

my first phone.. öhm.. i think it was the SE W200i..
the second W810i.. than Samsung S5230.. SE Aino...
Wildfire S and now Evo 3D.. but i dont know if I forgget one..


----------



## richii93 (May 12, 2012)

my first phone was the xperia active


----------



## bloodypuppet (May 12, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 5110


----------



## Scar107 (May 12, 2012)

*OLD Phones*

Oh man, my first phone was so long ago that I don't even remember what it or they were. The most recent ones I can remember was a Blackberry, free model from Sprint within the last two years. From there I graduated to the HTC Evo Shift 4G. That sealed my fate with Android. I lost or broke it 3 separate times and got it replaced with Sprints insurance plan ( Say YES!!!! when asked if you want it, well worth the $8 a month charge). From there i moved up to the E4GT.. I could not be happier with this phone, especially now that I have it rooted.


----------



## McAwesome (May 12, 2012)

Umm good question it was a qualcom phone from Verizon back when qualcom actually made handsets.  But funnier is my dads first phone which was the old briefcase phone.  That thing was a beast.  Lol 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## Lizman (May 12, 2012)

Siemens C35(i)


----------



## stenlibi (May 12, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 5110. I was so exited with that snake game


----------



## chaosm (May 13, 2012)

ericsson t39 @ 2001


----------



## Fekish (May 13, 2012)

Scar107 said:


> Oh man, my first phone was so long ago that I don't even remember what it or they were. The most recent ones I can remember was a Blackberry, free model from Sprint within the last two years. From there I graduated to the HTC Evo Shift 4G. That sealed my fate with Android. I lost or broke it 3 separate times and got it replaced with Sprints insurance plan ( Say YES!!!! when asked if you want it, well worth the $8 a month charge). From there i moved up to the E4GT.. I could not be happier with this phone, especially now that I have it rooted.

Click to collapse



Lol, you mean in the.90's?  

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## higo_NeoV (May 13, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 1610.
I've always used nokia until recently I bought an Xperia NeoV and I'm very happy.


----------



## markamps (May 13, 2012)

My first phone was the Motorola C651. It was the cheapest camera phone during those years (2005). It's the reason why I become addicted to cellphones and internet.


----------



## Stefoos (May 13, 2012)

Nokia 3210! 
a friend still use Nokia 3310!


----------



## Oronra82 (May 13, 2012)

Mine was an Ericsson GF768 - 1997


----------



## sarahbaby (May 13, 2012)

*My first phone*

i can not remember, But I know it is not so good, I just use it to make calls and send message


----------



## mendoozer666 (May 13, 2012)

Motorola Hint.

Sent from my M865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## b_henry (May 13, 2012)

My first phone was Bosch GSM Com 607, I liked it.. ;-)


----------



## saywhatt (May 13, 2012)

lol.. mine was a Nokia 3310


----------



## Scar107 (May 13, 2012)

Yeah,  up to mid—2000.  I never found happiness in dinosaur phones.  Lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## savie (May 13, 2012)

Symbian phone Nokia6120c in 2007 till now and i think still compatible for mid-low user like me. Lol.
Add the cheapest android galaxy young 4 month ago and very awesome.


----------



## evilchild (May 13, 2012)

Hi,
Mine was a Samsung with a pull out antena, dont remember the model.


----------



## docskurlock (May 13, 2012)

My first cell phone was this analog piece of **** that I got in California.  When I got back to Texas I went with Sprint, at first, and used this terrible silver contraption that was supposed to be a phone.  Got good service, surprisingly.

Then I went to verizon, still have no idea what phone that one was.  Switched to ATT, and had another dumb phone, but was intrigued by blackberries and palm phones.  Then we switched to TMO, got a blackberry, initially and then returned it and used a palm phone for about a year.  Then I got a blackberry pearl, used that for about 8 months, got the G1 for a month, then switched to ATT and got an iphone 3g.  I used that for over a year, and then I lost my mind and started trying different phones, including winmo 6.5 and a garmin nuvifone (which wasn't that bad actually) and then I went back to an iphone 3gs (white, my wife uses it now).  After that, I got an inspire 4g that I used for a year, then I got an iphone 4s, used that for a month or two and then used another upgrade to get my sgs2 that I'm very happy with.


----------



## PureLogic (May 14, 2012)

I honestly miss those classic days


----------



## Fekish (May 14, 2012)

I also miss those days...
We used the phones just to phone people to meet up or see how they are. And not to sit alone to play games and surf on the web :-( 

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk


----------



## js74 (May 14, 2012)

Mine was a Ericsson GH 688 
Pretty old stuff!


----------



## kpizzle (May 14, 2012)

I think I had some really old terrible Samsung flip phone for Sprint. I still have it somewhere in my closet!


----------



## kevintstephens (May 14, 2012)

It was just a basic Nokia flip phone. No camera. Just calling.

Sent from my DROID RAZR Maxx using XDA Premium


----------



## now.i.feel (May 14, 2012)

Sony ( Ericsson) W995i. The first cellphone with a 8MP camera.


----------



## Matheus-007 (May 14, 2012)

Siemens S52. Something like that. Unfortunately, it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Sharings (May 15, 2012)

I'll just jump on my First Android device and then my secondary plain device.

Android Device:
LG Thrill 4G HSPA+

Non OS Device:
Pantech Reveal

:/

Sent from my LG-P925 using XDA


----------



## neverover (May 15, 2012)

Nokia 6800... One of the earliest qwerty keyboard phone. Very durable until it was stolen


----------



## don2012 (May 15, 2012)

Ok i wannted a phone i.first bought nokia.n75 cheap first symbain phone i threw it at some one and it broke

Then i bought fake chinese iPhone.lol broke it

Then went for nokia 5730 good phone i locked it forgot password lol

Then i bought Nokia x6 lasted me 5 month.screen broke

Then i got my first iPhone (1st geration) i bought it when the iPhone 4 was out lol but i didnt had cash lasted me about 2 weeks as its screen broke.right.on.my.brithday lol after repair had problems...

Then i got.my 2nd iphone the iphone 3g lasted me 6 months sold it becuase it became.old.

Then bought one of.the greatest phones iPhone 4 yep screen broke 1 weeks after then again had problems aftrr repair sold it ..

Then one of the most annoying phones the Samsung galaxy sl the super.clear lcd it looked.like ****.in front.on retina display.of.iphone i.sold.it.after 6 months cuase i was loving android and.roms ...but less were avalible for it.

Then i replaced it for Samsung galaxy s .. I was loving amouled and amount of roms avalible but lucky i sold.it cause.i got my next phone gifted just a week after !!!!

My next and current phone is the samsung galaxy s2  best phone ever but i.wish.it had.a bigger screen.. 

My next phone will be i.planned it i want a note 2 or next nexus or problay a bigger htc one serius phone.

and.the best part i am 16 lol.haha and.got so much selling and buying another point and.not rich either just normal.


----------



## tenebra94 (May 15, 2012)

first phone was a Nokia 3330 
then Nokia n70, n95, with symbian 
then i bought a Iphone 4
and now i have Samsung Galaxy S II 


[SGS II]


----------



## Was3k (May 15, 2012)

Nokia 2100 This mobile can be used for self defence to. His weight must be up to 0,5 kg and it is unbreakable. I still have it somewhere, and it is still functional.


----------



## stefsensei (May 15, 2012)

Ericsson T10 .. i never thought that i'll be with an xperia one day.. but hey... well i'll miss ericsson now as it stopped the collaboration with sony...


----------



## lonestrider (May 15, 2012)

It was Nokia 6610. :O a lot of people use old Nokia. Its a great phone for some age. 
And it's still working! I've use it about 6 years ago, and I'm not a first hand.
Then I have Nokia E65.
It's not working anymore


----------



## kakyyabata (May 15, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 6630
i like it so much it was gift from my GF


----------



## liveyourlife (May 15, 2012)

*Phone History*

Mine is as follows (over a period of 8 years):

LG U8120
LG U8180
LG U8360
Nokia 6120c
Nokia N95
Nokia N97
Nokia N900
Samsung Galaxy S2

Current>> Samsung Galaxy Note


----------



## sexwatcher1200 (May 15, 2012)

First was Nokia as was simple to use, then Sony Ericsson because of the cool interface now htc  

Sent from my HTC Desire S using XDA


----------



## DonJoghurt (May 15, 2012)

As far as I can remember, it was a TOY-PHONE


----------



## werhacking (May 15, 2012)

the old nokia phone that u can customize the casing.
Forgot the number


----------



## mazrim_taim (May 15, 2012)

Mine was the old Blue Nokia 3310. Memories...


----------



## osbeorn (May 15, 2012)

My first phone was an Alcatel One Touch Easy. Was a gift from my mother in fifth year of primary school.


----------



## elnacho (May 15, 2012)

Samsung sgh e316 was my first phone


----------



## LilProphet (May 15, 2012)

Nokia 3210 or 6110.. I cant remember. 

Sent from my LG Optimus 2x with xda premium app


----------



## TheDr1ver (May 15, 2012)

Mine was the old school, camera-less VX4500 that I got when I graduated from High School. I abused the crap out of that thing...


----------



## abrar2011 (May 16, 2012)

*Upgrade after upgrade!*

First phone: some random LG phone, all I cared about was to be able to call and text... my first phone ever... I kinda had to share it with somebody else, it wasn't completely mine.

Second phone: Samsung SGH T-429, I was crying to get an iPhone, and Android hasn't come out or at least wasn't as good back then, and I'm glad my parents didn't get me an iPhone.

Current phone: HTC G2, my favorite so far. My mom has a Galaxy S2, it's pretty amazing as well, but I like my G2 so much, and I appreciate the Android OS more than iOS, even though iOS is much more simplified and relatively more stable... I don't care lol. I recently downgraded it back to Froyo then rooted and flashed Andromadus Audacity Beta 3 ICS, works like a charm (with a few bugs, of course).

So I went from an LG phone to G2, big change within 6 years!

Sorry couldn't post links to those phones, I'm a new user.


----------



## tim-ranger (May 16, 2012)

Firstly owned my sister's Nokia 5110  The first phone which I bought with my money, is Panasonic GD 95, an excellent choice (before ten! years) the first Panasonic with games  but it is a "professional" phone which works well till now! but battery is 99,99% dead.


----------



## chasabi (May 16, 2012)

My first phone was a Bosch 509e. It was made of orange transparent plastic that lit up when it rang. It didn't even vibrate! 

I was like a phone trader in high school, I'd get bored and swap with someone, I went through 10 phones a month just swapping them! I once had a massive blue thing that had a full physical QWERTY keyboard and it opened up like a book and it had an aerial, it hurt my leg if I sat down with it in my pocket! 

Since then I've had IMO 2 of the best phones ever, the HTC Desire and I've now got the Samsung GS2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 16, 2012)

*My first phone*

My first phone was Nokia 3220 (7 years ago).


----------



## jackbach (May 16, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 1611, followed by Nokia 8210, Nokia N73.
My current phone is a Samsung Galaxy S+


----------



## chokzgaming (May 16, 2012)

A sony ericsson w800i which I got pick pocketed for  

Then a w580i which survived a dunk in the bath.

Went for the Nokia N95 in sexy black.

Then I stepped up to iphone 3Gs and that got also got stolen 

I ended up picking up a blackberry before finally ending up with my new found love, This galaxy ace.

Lovely.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## ajgftw (May 16, 2012)

Nokia 5110. They were cheap at the time but I still got a second Hand one. I'm cheap like that.

Sent from my LT15i.


----------



## fallen9999 (May 16, 2012)

Radio Shack Model 17-1007A CT-1055 Bag phone lol


----------



## eyupb (May 16, 2012)

*mine*

mine was nokia 3600


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 16, 2012)

*7 year back*

My first phone was Nokia 3220


----------



## scarface.717 (May 16, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## nnar125 (May 16, 2012)

Nokia 8210


----------



## pepin1 (May 16, 2012)

Motorola StarTac

enviado desde mi Motorola StarTac with HTC Legend


----------



## hypemanisus (May 17, 2012)

htc hd2


----------



## mansellkarl (May 17, 2012)

My first ever mobile phone was a sagem, roughly 12 years ago, it had a tiny little calculator style screen on it, and 4 ringtones, crazy to think just how far we have come with technology


----------



## Flextrick (May 17, 2012)

My first phone was an old big siemens. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## LarsFromMars (May 17, 2012)

Some kind of little Nokia, about 10 years ago.  Don't remember the model number.  It was indestructible, though.

First smartphone was an HP ipaq hw6900 w/ Windows Mobile 5. It was definitely one of the best smartphones money could buy at the time, but


----------



## cilex-ger (May 17, 2012)

Nokia 3210  loved it!


----------



## GS2_Man (May 18, 2012)

First phone was either a Kyocera or Qualcomm phone from Air Touch (before becoming Verizon), can't recall/locate the model# though.

First smartphone was a Palm Treo 700 (I think) from Alltel. Loved that phone right up until the moment Alltel/Verizon screwed me over for the last time


----------



## ludeawakening (May 18, 2012)

My first one that was actually all mine was a Nokia 918. It had 5 different faceplates and about 600 polyphonic ringtones... watch out now! Lol 
My first smartphone was a Motorola E815. It actually was a really good phone. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using XDA


----------



## blackbyte223 (May 18, 2012)

Samsung GT5230


----------



## kroizo (May 18, 2012)

my first was nokia 3210


----------



## thexxmax (May 18, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## oggta (May 18, 2012)

My Nokia 3530... 

man that phone had pretty damn good battery life lol.


----------



## LiViD (May 18, 2012)

Dumb Phone: Motorola MicroTAC 650e - 1997.
Smartphone: HTC 6800 (PPC6800) - 2008.


----------



## v1ns4n1ty (May 18, 2012)

panasonic gd90


----------



## sanodroid (May 18, 2012)

LiViD said:


> Motorola MicroTAC 650e - 1997.

Click to collapse



also my,and first smartphone is P500
now i9250


----------



## WozniaksOtherPhone (May 18, 2012)

The Sony Ericsson Z520.


----------



## themightyone (May 19, 2012)

The first phone I ever owned was the Nokia 7110, from The Matrix. I felt so cool with the phone, but broke the spring-loaded cover within a few weeks!


----------



## Ripley (May 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson t610


----------



## NikosDim (May 19, 2012)

I started with a Motorola StarTAC. Sending SMS all the time. The sport of that era... (Thumb Generation)


----------



## KapWorldDevp2 (May 19, 2012)

My first phone was not a Smartphone I was having a Simple bar phone Nokia 3220 it was great a device. 7 years have past its still with me but right now I am using a Symbian device.


----------



## zgman (May 19, 2012)

My first phone was a Ericsson 197 it was on 1994. I had to take 2 years loan for it 

Sent from my LT18i using XDA


----------



## htmltiger (May 19, 2012)

Nokia 5110 (1999)


----------



## rk00064 (May 19, 2012)

Motorola A810


----------



## stephendt0 (May 19, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Erricson J200i. I bought it with my lunch money ($6) in 8th grade off some idiot  It was great back then, even thought it was very beat up.






Infared was kickass too! I still have it somewhere.


----------



## dynamicthinking (May 19, 2012)

My first phone was the Motorola 8700, which I only bought because I couldn't get the Motorola StarTAC for some reason that escapes me.

My first smartphone was a Nokia N91, in silver that blinded everyone around whenever it caught sunlight.  That was the phone that made me love smartphones and Symbian.


----------



## mmucko1 (May 19, 2012)

My first phone was Alcatel OT 501...it was so light...I didnt even feel it in my hand...


----------



## macnow30pl (May 19, 2012)

Motorolla C200. First smartphone: HTC Dreamangel. Both was crap.


----------



## zeyfah (May 19, 2012)

Nokia 3210...

It was a jewel when it was first launched... Damn, tech advances so fast. Lol


----------



## laikexpert (May 19, 2012)

My first cellular phone 
was a old Nokia model...


----------



## Obligatorisk (May 19, 2012)

Nokia N-Gage. I was the first and only smartphone user in the world. At least, in my little part of it. It pretty much sucked for gaming but as a smartphone it was quite nice. For the time.


----------



## Morpheus NS (May 19, 2012)

It was twelve years ago, I had to google the phone's model... 

It was Siemens C35... a brick by today's standards.


----------



## berber866 (May 19, 2012)

Nokia 5210


----------



## leionnofairy (May 19, 2012)

nokia n73


----------



## finAndroid (May 19, 2012)

Siemens CF62


----------



## Joiis (May 19, 2012)

Nokia 310 . I like my XperiaMiniPro with cm9 more 

Sent from my XperiaMiniPro running Cyanogenmod 9. Thanks FreeXperiaProject, you made my Xperia™ free


----------



## jellobobbu (May 19, 2012)

Mine was a Blackberry Pearl 8130.


----------



## elhiram (May 19, 2012)

motorola star tac, he he he, currently using an ulocked T-mobile G2, that just recently rooted for fun, thanks to the help of these forums


----------



## evo-cative (May 20, 2012)

Nokia 3330.  Was an awesome phone at the time.

Sent from my PC36100 using XDA


----------



## ronson17 (May 20, 2012)

*old brick*

my first phone was one of those brick nokia phones that had the screen of an 80s computer lol.


----------



## Merdoc81 (May 20, 2012)

Motorola V60. best phone good old Cingular had to offer over 12 years ago 

Sent from my ADR6350 using XDA


----------



## beautyexecutes (May 20, 2012)

Some old school Samsung candybar phone. It was pre-paid and blue.


----------



## CZMagic (May 20, 2012)

Panasonic G520 in nice metalic blue 
Actually running on Xperia Neo Silver


----------



## praximax (May 20, 2012)

*First Phone I got in my hand*

That was Nokia 3310. I miss it even now.


----------



## digital876 (May 20, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson T310 from back in 2002. Now im rockin a Samsung Galasy S2


----------



## PimpBabyMaker (May 20, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## CatalystWon (May 21, 2012)

My first mobile phone was a small white candy-bar Sony Ericsson T300 (the very first camera phone I believe). The 0.5MP camera was a separate piece that plugged into the charger port and could only send pictures via WAP. I bought the phone new from Circuit City for $50 with combined rebates from Circuit City/T-mobile of $175, so essentially the phone was free with first three months service included. 

After only nine years, the phone started to have trouble turning on/off and charging. I guess they don't make them the way they used to...LOL! 

I replaced that with a Samsung Galaxy S, a galaxial improvement in every category, except battery life. 

From an environmental standpoint, I've done good.


----------



## Exfast (May 21, 2012)

mine was sony ericsson K300i


----------



## arkangel2 (May 21, 2012)

Nokia 8210, the toughest in the world!!!


----------



## MIGhunter (May 21, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC Cellular Telephone


----------



## inadequate (May 21, 2012)

a broken nokia  all it does now is warm up ever so slightly when charged


----------



## Luvnuts (May 21, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3210
I then had a 3310 for years and still look at that as one of my favourites.
My first smartphone was a Samsung Omnia which I didn't like.
I got a Blackberry Curve which I thought was great before moving onto an iPhone 3G which was ok but iOS updates killed it.
I have now got a HTC Desire HD which is great but I have pre-ordered a Samsung Galaxy S3 and I am excitied to see it!!


----------



## enna (May 21, 2012)

The very first was Sony Ericsson T100, extremely slow phone  still have the second one - some Symbian 30 Nokia. It is still working. Then I've had iphone 3, HTC HD, iPhone 4 and Samsung GS.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## yshobokshy (May 21, 2012)

nokia 
nokia 
nokia
nokia
nokia


----------



## Harry GT-S5830 (May 21, 2012)

First phone was Sony Erricson 395 walkman

Sent from my HTC Explorer using XDA


----------



## blackthundaar (May 21, 2012)

My first phone was a LG Chocolate KG800. Never really used it. When i got my droid i finally started working with my cell.


----------



## gogyly (May 21, 2012)

Motorola talkabout. Omg it was a huge phone...

Sent from my LG-P350 using XDA


----------



## Valkillmore (May 21, 2012)

I remember mine being a Motorola flip-phone (can't remember model).  The first digital version that came out in my region.  Didn't actually get digital cell service in our region for another year plus.  It had 1980's alarm clock style digital screen and weighed about 2 pounds with the 'thin' battery on it.  My Nexus is thinner than that phone's 'thin' battery. 

God, what a clunker that was.


----------



## coshua (May 21, 2012)

nokia 5110  (liked to play snake  )


----------



## DiSrUpTeRnL (May 21, 2012)

first one  was a Siemens S6
then a philips, ericson, nokia, motorola, nokia 3310 (still have it, best phone ever)
nokia 6021 and a nokia 5800, n97 mini, HTC touch pro 2 (on android)


----------



## K1LLER HORNET (May 22, 2012)

Nokia 3310.

SNAKE!


----------



## @BB (May 22, 2012)

Motorola StarTac .. it was AWESOME (at the time)!


----------



## coolguy6 (May 22, 2012)

dont remember the name off my first phone but i think it was a samsung flip phone and the front was a jeans design lol


----------



## rajalm29 (May 22, 2012)

coshua said:


> nokia 5110  (liked to play snake  )

Click to collapse



same here, love to play on level 1.
first smart phone was nokia engage QD


----------



## MiltonBx (May 22, 2012)

My first phone was the Samsung a500 for Sprint PCS.  I even bought the camera that you attach on the bottom of the phone.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## behnam1991 (May 22, 2012)

Samsung SGH-D500. Used to love it, still works.


----------



## UnderFireX (May 22, 2012)

I had a pink Razr v3, and then a Red Blackberry Pearl. Both were used.


----------



## samsgun357 (May 22, 2012)

Wow, many old nokia's. I think the 8310? was the last Nokia I had. Then many Samsung flip devices. Moto razr original silver, moto pebble, moto krazr until my G1, mytouch3gslide, SGS vibrant!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## gStacks01 (May 22, 2012)

samsung sch 3500 lol

the simple days!


----------



## runedrune (May 22, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W810i


----------



## pavlo_js (May 22, 2012)

My first phone was not so bad 
Siemens S55


----------



## OnTheMF (May 22, 2012)

It wasn't the first phone I owned, but it was the first smart phone I owned. QTek 9100. IMO, that was one of the phones that bridged the gap to modern day smart phones.


----------



## bjorn1213 (May 22, 2012)

I had some kind of lame motorola.


----------



## wildestpixel (May 22, 2012)

Nokia 232. Petite but naff battery.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## wizard-S (May 22, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens c-25  now only Samsung!
Sgs 2 rule them all 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## zairollizam (May 22, 2012)

Nokia 3310.. change blue led to white led.. 
Hahaha.. 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda premium


----------



## Sukhi91 (May 22, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 1600

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using XDA


----------



## s-X-s (May 22, 2012)

*My first mobile phone*

I think it was Nokia 1110 .. its still there @ my home but not working coz of battery..  replaced once.. now too old for this era...


----------



## josephb225 (May 22, 2012)

well im old (30) 

so my first phone weighed 12 pounds and i needed a back pack to carry it around in 
i sold it to zack morris ..

really my first phone was a old school motorolla flip with pull out antenna


----------



## RehannaHon (May 22, 2012)

nokia 1200


----------



## DiSrUpTeRnL (May 22, 2012)

panasonic EB-G350





Dimensions: 142x46x24 mm
Weight: 220 g
Connection standard: GSM 900
Talk time: 1,5
Waiting time: 18
Antenna: external
Battery: Ni-Mh 650 mAh
Form factor: classic
Type: graphic
Backlight: yes
Number of lines: 3
Vibra and melody: yes
Quite dialing: yes
Call retention: yes
Caller ID: yes
Volume control: yes
Fast dialing: yes
Clock: yes
Alarm: yes
Calculator: yes
Backlight: yes
Block: yes
SMS: yes
EMS: no
MMS: no
Bluetooth: No
IrDA: no
EDGE: no
Games: yes
MP3-player: no
Camera: no
Video: no
FM-radio: no
Java applications: no
Memory card type: no


----------



## seancyril (May 22, 2012)

Ericsson T28 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## shahkam (May 22, 2012)

Xperia x10

Sent From My Sexy Sensation.


----------



## pnroshani (May 23, 2012)

My First phone was Samsung C200 (2004)
Second, Sony Ericsson W200i (2007)


----------



## pMyn.Lab (May 23, 2012)

I use HTC HD7 and Nokia 710 for game testing.


----------



## robin236265 (May 23, 2012)

well...em, my first one is Siemens 3118, then Siemens C65, ever bought a Siemens 6688 for patch porting...now it is SE Arc S...


----------



## asah123 (May 23, 2012)

Made sticky for the time being.


----------



## .09. (May 23, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## briant_bhw (May 23, 2012)

Motorola StarTAC


----------



## dexex (May 23, 2012)

Sony Ericsson 700i


----------



## deviler (May 23, 2012)

Nokia N gage classic


----------



## BloatedDuck404 (May 24, 2012)

Motorola C139 ahh what a weird phone  


Sent from my SPH-D700


----------



## evilspoons (May 24, 2012)

My first *activated* phone was a Samsung A500. Man, that thing was awesome... it had a COLOUR SCREEN!

Before that I had my cousin's old Nokia 51x0, which was basically used for playing Snake.


----------



## Krato§ (May 24, 2012)

Siemens S4


----------



## skyline159 (May 24, 2012)

Nokia 1208


----------



## vince.liu (May 24, 2012)

Sony Ericsso K700c


----------



## Asphyxiate19 (May 24, 2012)

nokia 1110


----------



## cpl.Bower (May 24, 2012)

nokia 918


----------



## Jearo-id (May 25, 2012)

Ericsson AMPS, but i forget the Series of the Phone


----------



## fireblade (May 25, 2012)

mine was a swatch etacs (about 1992)


----------



## ovoxo. (May 25, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## emekos2002 (May 25, 2012)

Blackberry Pearl (Black)


----------



## mrmtsuruya26 (May 26, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3310
Missing the old days...

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## mobh13 (May 26, 2012)

my first phone was 

moto


----------



## Lare2 (May 26, 2012)

Nokia 8210 on Cingular Wireless. Same as the picture but with blue color face plate. It was an amazing phone back then because it was small compared to what was out on the market.




Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xlm13x (May 26, 2012)

mine was NOKIA 6600 
with a 104 MHZ CPU and only 6 MB of internal storage  (at that time this was best smartphone, now we have a 1.5 ghz quad core phones  )


----------



## Nisarga (May 26, 2012)

Motorola c168


----------



## molo_king (May 26, 2012)

First is siemens 3618，next 6618.


----------



## evilboy1102 (May 26, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w810i, the queen of digital music


----------



## Enlightened_Rogue (May 26, 2012)

Motorola Startac, back in 2000 ish.


----------



## Taverius (May 26, 2012)

Yet another Motorola Startac.

Sent from my Xperia ray using xda premium


----------



## benthe1 (May 26, 2012)

EVO LTE! Just kidding. 
My first official phone was a Samsung mm-a920. Basic flip phone in 2005. It was the shiz back then! Lol

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## Dkesler76 (May 27, 2012)

Ahh i had the nokia 5165


----------



## Blackadder18 (May 28, 2012)

Whilst I'm not sure if it actually was my first phone I believe it was a Nokia 8250, if not it was very close in terms of features and looks.


----------



## eosman (May 28, 2012)

My first phone was back in 2000 and it was the Sanyo SCP4000 from Clearnet which was bought out by Telus here in BC.


----------



## evodev (May 28, 2012)

my first phone was the Samsung A900, in 2006 (I was 10), then i got the Samsung Instinct, and I'm still rocking my HTC Evo! my next one will be whatever htc phone phone with a qualcomm quad core 2GHZ processor for Sprint that comes out first. (hint- i upgrade all my tech the day after Christmas)


----------



## LarukuHolic (May 28, 2012)

My first phone is N-Gage

Sent from my GT-S5570


----------



## stezo2k (May 28, 2012)

Nokia 5510, awesome that was 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xxdesire (May 28, 2012)

sony ericsson K530i


----------



## davidht (May 28, 2012)

Motorola StarTAC

Enviado desde mi LT26i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## sax0406 (May 28, 2012)

1. Samsung E250
2. Nokia 3110c
3. Nokia 5310 XpressMusic
4. Samsung Galaxy Ace (My 1st smartphone)


----------



## ramigem (May 28, 2012)

Nokia 5190


----------



## Shmarkus (May 28, 2012)

*it was dissapointing..*

Motorola Amio


----------



## Lither (May 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace


----------



## bsabsa73 (May 28, 2012)

Nokia 8250


----------



## Deusdies (May 28, 2012)

Holy **** this thread is making me feel old.

Siemens A40


----------



## Rob4828 (May 28, 2012)

Nokia 1606
I felt like i was the only one in the world that had this phone.





Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## AscottW (May 28, 2012)

The Pantech C120 GoPhone through Cingular ca. 2007.




Sent from my MB865 using xda premium


----------



## doug (May 29, 2012)

Nokia 8210... those were the days!


----------



## nathansnyder (May 29, 2012)

*First Phone*

Here's mine.  It was a Motorola V325 on Verizon
http://site.accessorygeeks.com/ystore/installation/motorolav325/1.jpg


----------



## stef2287 (May 29, 2012)

*First Phone*

My first Phone was a Alcatel One Touch Easy DB with a prepaid card. My Parents gave it to me as a birthday gift. This phone wasn't a phone, it was a bat with integrated intercom  . Yeah good old times....


----------



## lazuli22 (May 29, 2012)

mine was nokia 3310


----------



## ptmax13 (May 29, 2012)

OK guys, I think I've got the weirdest first phone of them all... 
It was Nokia 5510... nuff said...





http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_5510


----------



## Baldilocks (May 29, 2012)

This was my first pocketable cell phone.

Motorola MicroTAC 9800X. Got this phone around 1989 or so.  I was still in High School.


----------



## SpyderTracks (May 29, 2012)

Baldilocks said:


> This was my first pocketable cell phone.
> 
> Motorola MicroTAC 9800X. Got this phone around 1989 or so.

Click to collapse



You still got it? That's a classic!

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## Baldilocks (May 29, 2012)

SpyderTracks said:


> You still got it? That's a classic!
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Sure do. Also have one model without the flip.


----------



## ice9tech (May 29, 2012)

Ahh yeah, the good 'ol Motorola v551...  Quite a change from the new Razr!

At least the thing ran Java, which while I'm not a huge fan of, allowed you to make your own custom apps/games.  Pretty advanced for the time.


----------



## darksurfr (May 29, 2012)

I think my first phone was some Nokia 3590 or something.  Back in 2002.
After that I got a sanyo SCP-8100 or something like that.  One of the early "media" labeled phones on sprint.

Then I got something quite good in comparison to what I was used to.

Samsung M800 (insctinct)

I thought that was great but then finally a Good Android phone was released on sprint And I got my first EVO 4G.  After that I have had every Evo on lanuch date.


----------



## undergroundmonorail (May 29, 2012)

My first phone was a Rumor 2. And so were my next two. I'm happy with my (canadian equivalent of a) Skyrocket now.


----------



## neno007 (May 29, 2012)

my first phone was alcatel 835

no phone battery could have ever last longer
11 days om standby!


----------



## deathnai (May 29, 2012)

Had four beepers before I got a phone, lol.

Nokia 5130, Asian only version, I think. It was single band wave back then, then Motorola 928, old bulky phone.... Wanted a Motorola Star Tac, but that never came along my way. Had my share of Nokia, Motorola, Ericsson, Sony and many more that I can't remember. But possibly the best phone of all, Nokia 3310, literary, unbreakable. Got run over by a car by being dropped from 3F.... this damn baby just won't break....

Still miss the time when a single charge of battery would last you a week, if not two....


----------



## shreyasdilip (May 29, 2012)

Nokia 6070


----------



## graco2213 (May 29, 2012)

Siemens c60, and earlier philips

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9000 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tibbz96 (May 29, 2012)

Some Alcatel phone, can't remember the model. It was a flip phone too 

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## Ashmere69 (May 30, 2012)

My first done was a Kyocera Phantom, what a piece of garbage, I think it lasted about 8 months b4 it gave up the ghost. (Excuse the pun)


Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510b using xda premium


----------



## AnnoStar (May 30, 2012)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse



Same, although in the UK. It was just black but came with a yellow facia. Most of us had nokia phones for no other reason than snakes, the 3210 was the next big deal.


----------



## 181charan (May 30, 2012)

Nokia 1100!

Sent from my Wildfire S


----------



## banzer_kadaj (May 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## inrockweareone (May 30, 2012)

First phone was a gift - a Nokia 6120 classic - still going strong today. Then switched to the Sony Ericsson Aino on a plan -> Acer Liquid Metal --> S2


----------



## srinivasbharath010 (May 30, 2012)

*my first android phone*

Sony xperia sola


----------



## william011 (May 30, 2012)

My first phone i ever owned in my life is not that so popular i have before a nokia 3210 LOL do you imagine if you have 1 in today's world?


----------



## BodenM (May 30, 2012)

Samsung SGH-C450 (Heap of ****e)
Nokia 6233 (Used to be able to get a week and a half off one charge)
iPhone 3G (Sold after the iOS4 update)
HTC Universal (Loved it)
HTC Desire (Bricked )

Currently no phone, soon to be an Atrix 4G (hopefully )


----------



## sofia2012 (May 30, 2012)

*My first phone*

NOKIA xx,I got it 5 years ago.It is cheap and durable.I use it now.But I going to buy a new one. How about this one? www。netacce.com/_d273849767.htm


----------



## fbifone (May 30, 2012)

Motorola startac


----------



## UbiquitinJo (May 30, 2012)

Nokia 5110

I miss the antenna, the original Snake game, replacing the operator logo with monochrome pixel art and having hundreds of different fascias to choose from.


----------



## routey (May 30, 2012)

my first ever phone was a Nokia 8210 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gliebel (May 30, 2012)

Nu first phone was a Nokia 3310. So hardcore


----------



## Qbika (May 30, 2012)

It was big Panasonic. I don't remember its symbol.


----------



## Hanzo.Hasashi (May 30, 2012)

Samsung galaxy s4

Send from beneath my cloak of magic


----------



## gnoymet_md (May 30, 2012)

Dancall (1999)...analog phone...but soon changed it to a sony ericsson (can't remember the exact model)


----------



## mscice (May 30, 2012)

first phone was htc desire (bravo) nice phone have to say .. did not want to get rid of it but new technologies come out


----------



## Akatosh (May 30, 2012)

Sony Ericsson k800i. God what a brick that 5mp monster was. Pretty sure that thing didn't have a processor 

Sent from my Sensation using XDA


----------



## xptok6 (May 30, 2012)

It was Motorola Microtac 1994... what a Brick!


----------



## Avan50 (May 30, 2012)

Samsung alias. That thing was annoying

Sent from my VS920 4G using XDA


----------



## opst2 (May 30, 2012)

nokia, what else?


----------



## xthemastax (May 30, 2012)

My first phone was a Samsung Gravity, then an iPhone 3GS, currently, I have an Xperia Play.


----------



## diddledude (May 31, 2012)

in my day it was the old nokia 3310 that was all the rage..loved it lol


----------



## sav87 (May 31, 2012)

**

Ericsson TH688


----------



## Phalanx7621 (May 31, 2012)

Bam.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phantazmagorea (May 31, 2012)

diddledude said:


> in my day it was the old nokia 3310 that was all the rage..loved it lol

Click to collapse



Same here I had mine all tricked out, wired with LEDs and housed in a transparent case.


----------



## andyshim89 (May 31, 2012)

I own my first nokia 6230i..pretty good, easy to reply msg

Sent from my GT-N7000 using XDA


----------



## HyperAbarth (May 31, 2012)

I had an old old Nokia in 1997 ... I don't remember the model.
Thieves have stolen it


----------



## H2othebest (May 31, 2012)

I owned a Motorola V360...
Better sound than my actual phone... XD

Sent from my GT-I9001 using XDA


----------



## veryclever1980 (May 31, 2012)

Oh, this topic is so nostalgic to me. My first phone was Nokia 3310. I had had it for two years and it was great. I remember that for making ring tones, once I searched for music sheets and composed music


----------



## FloFloIsMyName (May 31, 2012)

My fist phone was a nokia 3210, little brother of my second phone, the legendary nokia 3310 

But when I compare these with my new Samsuns GIO, what an evolution ! Nevertheless I miss the Snake game


----------



## ravna (May 31, 2012)

I never was allowed to have a cell phone growing up. My first cell phone was the one I have now, that I bought last fall. 

Motorola Triumph


----------



## huetti (May 31, 2012)

My first one was the 
Siemens C25


----------



## Vis1on (May 31, 2012)

Nokia 3310 no custom LEDs just a red case... To make it go faster..

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## Fr0z3n77 (Jun 1, 2012)

.......my first phone was a HTC Wildfire

than....

iPhone 3GS
LG E900 OPTIMUS 7
Galaxy Mini
Motorola Milestone
Galaxy SL i9003 my current phone ;-)


----------



## hollytom (Jun 1, 2012)

nokia 3210 on 2001 year.


----------



## bagol0 (Jun 1, 2012)

my first phone is Motorola International 8700 year 1997


----------



## tiedradiaz (Jun 1, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 6600

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## YoursTruly98 (Jun 1, 2012)

Nokia 3310 - Hardest phone on Earth

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## sloseph (Jun 1, 2012)

Motorola C520

2 lines of text and monophonic ringtones

brought it off my brother for £5


----------



## xiexieni (Jun 2, 2012)

Ericsson GH 688


----------



## 00dark00 (Jun 2, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3210 in 1999. It STILL works today but the battery only lasts 20-30mins. They were rocksolid.


----------



## hello2ew (Jun 2, 2012)

A pebble shaped Samsung flip-phone. Now gonna own a pebble shaped S3


----------



## mpbuck03 (Jun 2, 2012)

I cant find the name, its similar to SPH-N300 without the flip, blue backlight for the main screen and i swear that LED backlight rivaled most flashlight apps now a days.


----------



## Epeira (Jun 2, 2012)

Nokia 6600 
The egg's phone :beer:


----------



## kdog1202 (Jun 2, 2012)

Motorola Razr v3 around 2007...lol

Sent from my LG-E739 using XDA


----------



## kinghorsey (Jun 2, 2012)

Some Nokia bar phone from '98 or so.  No clue what model.

Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Passportpowell (Jun 2, 2012)

a Fat nokia brick cant remember the model but it was Fat no text just numbers and calls

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## thedarkjack (Jun 2, 2012)

my first phone was a Nokia 3210  not very cool from todays viewpoint but could be used as selfdefense weapon


----------



## nitu01 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T100 was first for me


----------



## mdmower (Jun 3, 2012)

*Audiovox CDM-4000*

In 2001 I got my first contract phone with Verizon: Audiovox CDM-4000

I found it packed away in storage last month and finally parted ways with it!


----------



## galaxys (Jun 3, 2012)

See my Signature phone history...


----------



## ddoma (Jun 3, 2012)

Nokia 3210. ah snake..


----------



## mdmower (Jun 3, 2012)

galaxys said:


> See my Signature phone history...

Click to collapse



Wow, didn't know you could use supermodels as phones.


----------



## brady56 (Jun 3, 2012)

my first phone is goophone y5


----------



## antwbone (Jun 3, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 121 back in 1993. It was a huge brick phone but I loved it.


----------



## Not Again (Jun 3, 2012)

Some clunky Verizon piece of crap, lol.

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## sheikynyc (Jun 3, 2012)

Certainly not my first but one of my all time faves..
Sony T68
Here it is with my first bluetooth...
img337.imageshack.us/img337/5274/t68k.jpg

can't post links yet so paste if you want


----------



## dackkie (Jun 3, 2012)

I won't forget this classic phone Nokia 2110. This was first GSM Phone


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jun 3, 2012)

Siemens C35. Had rechargeable energizer batteries. AA ones. Those were the days 30 phonebook entries was a super feature. 

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Mikkoz99 (Jun 3, 2012)

*My First Phone*

Hi  My first phone was a Nokia non-colored screen xD I don't remember the
model though


----------



## D13t3r (Jun 3, 2012)

Nokia 3510i. One of the first with color display back in 2002 I think


----------



## thirdfloornorth (Jun 3, 2012)

Motorola RAZR. Miss that phone. I can still remember the exact sensation and resistance of pressing the buttons.


----------



## antwbone (Jun 4, 2012)

sheikynyc said:


> Certainly not my first but one of my all time faves..
> Sony T68
> Here it is with my first bluetooth...
> img337.imageshack.us/img337/5274/t68k.jpg

Click to collapse



LOL! That's cool! I bought my wife the same phone and had a same Ericsson BT headset! The phone was great! The BT headset never worked properly in the car when I was driving. The signal always broke up. Ericsson tried replacing it 4 times before they admitted that it was a design flaw.


----------



## tnp9008 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nokia phone, it had a color screen and was built like a tank. I called it "The Brick".. After that I had a Motorola w385, a Moto Q, and a Q9c. I currently have a Milestone X. 

Sent from my Milestone X using XDA


----------



## dsad47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## bacoksai (Jun 4, 2012)

dsad47 said:


> Nokia 3310

Click to collapse



I had exactly the same for my first phone
a Nokia 3310


----------



## irvan90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Nokia 8250! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## hinnalear (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you know SANYO SM-801


----------



## Xode (Jun 4, 2012)

My first phone....Ericsson GA 628







SGS 2    OMEGA v14


----------



## Don_VUKodlak (Jun 4, 2012)

I had about 11 phones, i had an Nokia 6somethingsomethingsomething. I was stunned. For an old phone, it was pretty awesome. Didnt had color, just awesomness. Now i have an Wildfire S.

Join the Nerd Side, we have Pi!


----------



## zakero (Jun 4, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## tsukot (Jun 4, 2012)

*first phone*

my first phone ever was a Nokia phone. Cant remember but its one of the cheapest. Im now on a Neo v


----------



## kinghorsey (Jun 5, 2012)

One of my favs was the Samsung m-610

Sent from my SGH-I717M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Slap-Yourself :) (Jun 5, 2012)

HTC Hero lol


----------



## neilisme2 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nokia 5120....couldnt even text on the damn thing!


----------



## benthe1 (Jun 5, 2012)

darksurfr said:


> I think my first phone was some Nokia 3590 or something.  Back in 2002.
> After that I got a sanyo SCP-8100 or something like that.  One of the early "media" labeled phones on sprint.
> 
> Then I got something quite good in comparison to what I was used to.
> ...

Click to collapse



Every EVO? EVO shift?  EVO 3D? EVO Design? And last, EVO 4G LTE? 

Sent from my Epic Touch (Blazer ROM) using XDA


----------



## jay0518 (Jun 5, 2012)

mine was the Nokia 3210.. that time i think was the first to implement an internal antena..


----------



## Jiiprah (Jun 5, 2012)

*...*

Motorola Slvr


----------



## tiberiuboboc (Jun 5, 2012)

Motorola Amio D368.


----------



## UltraMagnum (Jun 5, 2012)

Nokia 1110


----------



## ozsa1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Nokia N70


----------



## vader540is (Jun 6, 2012)

My 1st phone was a startac miss that phone lol 

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## mudmachine2929 (Jun 6, 2012)

My first cell was called an ericsson. Spelling of the phone not right but you all know what i mean. 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using XDA


----------



## vijendrahs (Jun 6, 2012)

First phone Motorola don't remember model number. 
Second was Nokia don't remember model
Third was Sony Ericsson w800I
Fourth was Black berry curve 8320
Now using HTC Desire 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jun 6, 2012)

vijendrahs said:


> First phone Motorola don't remember model number.
> Second was Nokia don't remember model
> Third was Sony Ericsson w800I
> Fourth was Black berry curve 8320
> ...

Click to collapse



All of them are feature phones.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## Harkunwar (Jun 6, 2012)

Samsung Star II When I was of 12 years 
14 currently
Going to get an HTC One S now


----------



## ssj3hulk (Jun 6, 2012)

It was a Siemens M35


----------



## kris7272 (Jun 6, 2012)

yes very good


----------



## posterize (Jun 6, 2012)

my first phone is Moto e398 . 
and then nokia 6030 . 
after that SE k610 . 
and then Samsung Galaxy Mini


----------



## seronja86 (Jun 6, 2012)

*first phone*

my first mobile Ericsson SH888


----------



## touch of jobo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just searched this thread, and 19 others had the *Siemens C25* as their first.


----------



## Allanitomwesh (Jun 6, 2012)

touch of jobo said:


> Just searched this thread, and 19 others had the *Siemens C25* as their first.

Click to collapse



That would be me. 19  we were many.

Sent from my U8150 using XDA


----------



## koliker (Jun 6, 2012)

nokia 5110 and i was very proud of it.


----------



## flyek (Jun 6, 2012)

ericsson a1018

haha, forgot how bad that looks


----------



## _wik (Jun 7, 2012)

hansalvato said:


> MOTO RAZR still beats my G2

Click to collapse



Doesnt beat my skyrocket but the RAZR was my super awesome first phone


----------



## TW1L1GHT_K1N6 (Jun 7, 2012)

*First phone?!?!*

damn i had a Nextel. In fact I just went to look up what that phone was cause it's been ages since I heard anyone having a Nextel phone.

the i860. Damn!!! i used to think that phone was tits! When i was a teen the nextel chirp thing was so great. now its just annoying think back on it


----------



## manuksayamerah (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine is siemens that my dad found on the road in front of my house  .i forget its model

Sent from my GT-I9003 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alexander.rangelov (Jun 7, 2012)

*fobre omehota*

Motorola Talkabout T2288

Miss the one one-week-lasting battery though.


----------



## bram2202 (Jun 7, 2012)

NOKIA 3310  

it swam several times. it still works today. only the battery is dead


----------



## kronflux (Jun 7, 2012)

Motorola v120c
man that thing was a tank. Can't even begin to describe how rough I was with it. The major issue with it was the antennas. they liked to fall off.


----------



## core_x (Jun 7, 2012)

bram2202 said:


> NOKIA 3310
> 
> it swam several times. it still works today. only the battery is dead

Click to collapse



+1


----------



## Datastreamx (Jun 7, 2012)

Allanitomwesh said:


> That would be me. 19  we were many.
> 
> Sent from my U8150 using XDA

Click to collapse



Wow I had the Siemens MC60 but that one is even older than mine.


----------



## Lodorenos (Jun 7, 2012)

I used to have an old Nokia, and all I used it for was playing a game which looked like the images that pop up when you Google search "Nokia space game". (I am still unable to link images in my posts)


----------



## Diamondv5 (Jun 7, 2012)

Some Samsung....I couldn't remember so I Googled old samsung phones, and there it was. First item. LOL.


----------



## Moddah93 (Jun 7, 2012)

mmmh i don't remember the name, but I remember that was a samsung
Mmmh, I don't remember year... 2000 or 2001


----------



## Bolling (Jun 7, 2012)

Nokia 3310.. Best phone ever! The UI didn't lag^^


----------



## Cheatz (Jun 7, 2012)

Mine was a fliphone from Audiovox back in 98 I want to say...I've had 2 Audiovox phones and they were 2 of the best phones I've ever had.


----------



## Johnston411 (Jun 7, 2012)

nokia 503 banana phone

(this pics a 502 but they looked the same)


----------



## roli006 (Jun 7, 2012)

hmmmm my first phone 
it was a trium astral with telescopic antenna


----------



## t3chi3 (Jun 8, 2012)

First phone was the LG EV2. Good times..... 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using xda premium


----------



## taz1458 (Jun 8, 2012)

I had some old flip phone with tracfone.  Was green screened with dark letters.  Then I got a phone with Sprint, got off that and after bootcamp got the original Razr with Verizon.  Got deployed, came back got the LG Chocolate, then the ENV3, then the Droid, then Droid Incredible, Then Droid X and now this piece of trash, Droid X2.  Next is either Rezound or Nexus I think.


----------



## cidane (Jun 8, 2012)

*ixthiste character*

nokia 3310


----------



## superior1986 (Jun 8, 2012)

nokia 5100, i guess thats the name 

---------- Post added at 12:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------

sorry i meant 5110


----------



## cappone (Jun 8, 2012)

Nokia 3310 > Nokia 6280 > Nokia N91 > Sonny Ericsson K770i > Sonny Ericsson K750 > NOKIA 3310 > Nokia N97mini > 
and now the proud user of HTC SENSATION


----------



## superior1986 (Jun 8, 2012)

cappone said:


> Nokia 3310 > Nokia 6280 > Nokia N91 > Sonny Ericsson K770i > Sonny Ericsson K750 > NOKIA 3310 > Nokia N97mini > and now the proud user of HTC SENSATION

Click to collapse



Great jump from the 97 to the sensation now!


----------



## xepisode (Jun 8, 2012)

my first one is nokia 3315 , then i change to nokia n70, to nokia e66 and now still using samsung galaxy sl.. still collecting money for my s3


----------



## em.20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W800i.


----------



## ttar68 (Jun 8, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## marmistrz (Jun 8, 2012)

Samsung S35 -> 
SE K700i -> 
SE K800i -> 
Nokia N900 [+ power kernel (for overclock) + power busybox + Debian for this + MeeGo Harmattan apps + WebOS C/C++ apps + Some webos Mojo apps = best phone ever!]


----------



## JzMac (Jun 8, 2012)

My first phone was a Red Thompson rotary on a cat-5 connection.


----------



## S3by (Jun 8, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K800i )


----------



## Whiskeyomega (Jun 8, 2012)

A Alcatel 100 

Sent from my awesome GT-I9100 dual booting between neat rom and resurrection remix using xda premium currently in neat rom


----------



## rodjo777 (Jun 8, 2012)

alcatel..I forgot the number


----------



## Ady_Maco (Jun 8, 2012)

First ever powerfull(well powerfull at that time)i owned was a nokia n73.


----------



## King_Rat (Jun 8, 2012)

Philips Savvy - 2000


----------



## ThreeDaysAgo (Jun 9, 2012)

Sony Ericson (flip phone) :l


----------



## phoenix_ (Jun 9, 2012)

*Nokia*

Well mine was Nokia 1100 ! .. awesome battery life


----------



## SangCaputo (Jun 9, 2012)

In android my first was galaxy s2 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## mmas60 (Jun 9, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## shredder74 (Jun 9, 2012)

I had a Nokia 5110 a very long time ago...


----------



## scamuz (Jun 9, 2012)

Nokia 3410


----------



## kevinkashi (Jun 9, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HTC EVO, large screen, good performance; problem with the stand; but other than that, pretty good


----------



## julian776677 (Jun 9, 2012)

Xperia X8 it was so slow

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8150 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## aa84 (Jun 10, 2012)

*lg 5250*

lg 5250


----------



## masterex567 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nokia 6300...lolll 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## _Variable (Jun 10, 2012)

Nokia 6150 - black and white with antenna numb


----------



## luume (Jun 10, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## DjAbu (Jun 10, 2012)

Nokia 3310.  After that several other Nokias, about ten or so. Then first Android: SGS. And there is no coming back to Nokia!

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ant987 (Jun 10, 2012)

Nokia 3100  now I love my S2

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## PixeLuL (Jun 10, 2012)

Siemens A52. My parents gave it to me to go on a summer camp 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## greetasdf (Jun 10, 2012)

sgsII =)


----------



## m0e_03 (Jun 10, 2012)

*Samsung*

*Nokia 3330. ^_^*


----------



## vader860 (Jun 10, 2012)

First phone ever was the HTC EVO 4G. At the time that was amazing. Now, its HTC EVO 4G LTE, which is totally awesome.


----------



## Henchies (Jun 10, 2012)

First phone ever was the Nokia 3210.

First smartphone SGS2!


----------



## RY4N75 (Jun 10, 2012)

My first mobile the BT Cellnet now o2. The simcard was as big as a credit card


Sent From My Amazing Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tcapote (Jun 11, 2012)

Old Motorola bag phone! I guess I am old?


----------



## ansonliil (Jun 11, 2012)

Nokia 8250 best phone ever


----------



## parkchu (Jun 11, 2012)

NOKIA 3210.....Classic never fade..


----------



## alialsebea (Jun 11, 2012)

my first phone was NOKIA 3501i 

it was the best


----------



## garets10 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tmobile Motorola flip phone 
Another better version moto flip phone with color changing notification light
Nokia 5300 express music (best sound phone to date i think) 
Nokia express music (mexico version on telcel) 
Iphone 2g /3g/3gs 
Tmobile comet (first android phone n i fell in love) 
Nexus one 
Samsung vibrant 
Htc sensation 
Galaxy s II 
Galaxy nexus (current phone) 

Wow i never noticed how many phones ive had jaja i think i actually missed some but yea 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## rubenvb (Jun 11, 2012)

I first had an old Alcatel thing. Looked somewhat like [can't post links]

Then of course a Nokia 3310. Everyone I knew played Snake and Space Impact. I couldn't be left behind.

For a short while I had an old Sony Ericsson with ridiculously small buttons, then another Nokia, and then a Samsung j600, which gave into dust after about 2 years.

Then came the HTC Legend, which I still own, currently running ICS like a bawss.


----------



## schirde (Jun 11, 2012)

My first phone was an Alcatel One Touch Easy. Incredible.

My first smartphone is a Galaxy Ace.


----------



## TDS95 (Jun 11, 2012)

Sharp GX-20

So awful...


----------



## p4c0_00 (Jun 11, 2012)

Aw, my first phone was an old Nokia 3220...still remember the non-slip side rubber that lit up... :')


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 11, 2012)

I can't remember my first phone. I think it was a Nokia or Motorola with a green screen. I remember playing the snake game for hours. Ran up a 600 dollar bill texting my wife not realizing it was 10 cents a text. 

Then it was a Nokia xpress music 5310. Orange and black like the Oregon state beavers. I still have it for the memories. 
Switched to the Nokia 5730 cause I loved the other one but it absolutely sucked! It was horrible. 
Went to the hd2 for the screen. Hated it til I discovers xda and the ability to flash android. Had alot of fun with it til a huge falling out with t-mo.
Price was right for the infuse now I have me a broccoli flavered ice cream sandwich! 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## oskarpp3 (Jun 11, 2012)

My first one, was a Siemens S 6 ! I do not remember if it was able to do sms


----------



## jman42028 (Jun 12, 2012)

I had a zack morris phone for my first one. Some big ass Nokia..don't remember the model number but it was late 90's and it was a brick.

Sent from my vivow using XDA


----------



## bines123 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nokia 3350

Sent from my Milestone using xda premium


----------



## arial.black (Jun 12, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 5210, it was a sporty phone with rubber body and yellow screen, so memorable.


----------



## Hetalk (Jun 12, 2012)

Motorola Timeport with Sprint
Was too good and sturdy phone


----------



## GobletSky31689 (Jun 12, 2012)

Sony Ericsson s500i
Broke after 2 years

Nokia 5310
3 years and still rocking....

Lg Optimus one(current)
1 year and bricked while updating........got it replaced......
Ice cream sandwich yum yum!!


----------



## djnata (Jun 12, 2012)

My first phone its a motorola


----------



## rockerblood (Jun 12, 2012)

a nokia 3210 XD

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## csandman1977 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nokia used to be great. Wish I knew what happened? 

Sent from my broccoli flavored, ice cream sandwich powered SGH-I997 using XDA


----------



## jaguar23mae (Jun 12, 2012)

haha my first phone is nokia 3315


----------



## firehopper (Jun 12, 2012)

my first phone was a nokia 3300


----------



## InterFace86 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ericsson GA318  back in 1998


----------



## gonzalocav (Jun 12, 2012)

Ericsson T10


----------



## Shpade (Jun 12, 2012)

A crappy motorola


----------



## dczepierga (Jun 13, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## exebreez (Jun 13, 2012)

used to be the coolest kid with a crappy motorola


----------



## MichaelOrnsholt (Jun 14, 2012)

First one was Ericsson GH337 in '96

One of the most durable phones i have owned, next after Nokia 6210i/6310i


----------



## Kerumen (Jun 14, 2012)

A simply Nokia phone. Very old one, can't remember the name.


----------



## Zilchary (Jun 14, 2012)

samsung rant :x


----------



## UnclePetros (Jun 14, 2012)

My first phone was the legendary Alcatel One Touch Easy Dual band 

UnclePetros


----------



## Why So Serious? (Jun 14, 2012)

Nokia 3210  used to be able to change the cases on it etc. It got stolen whilst I was at school and it got replaced with the smaller 3310... which also had a better version of Snake on it.

I loved Snake.


----------



## dhalker (Jun 14, 2012)

*my first phone*

Well my first phone was a primeco phone that i couldnt even tell you the name of it! (big a$$ brick) 

But i remember my second phone very well!!! It was a Motorola Startac phone, it was the first real flip phone if I remember correctly.  Top of the line at the time..... No color screen or anything. I dont think you could even text on it!


----------



## chintamanijaipuri (Jun 14, 2012)

Simense C2 on 2001...

Now I have Samsung Galaxy Note.... But believe me at that time I was much exited and happy to own Simense as compared to Galaxy Note


----------



## shaaraddalvi (Jun 14, 2012)

Nokia N96


----------



## AvrX (Jun 14, 2012)

Motorola 180


----------



## supracharged007 (Jun 14, 2012)

First cell phone ..... Qualcomm QCP 860

First smart phone was a Palm Centro. Great hardware, seriously outdated OS at the time. Then Palm Pre, and finally OG Evo


----------



## Ayush770 (Jun 14, 2012)

A simply Nokia phone. Very old one, can't remember the name. 
it was black and white not a color phone and doesn't have a camera now finally galaxy note.


----------



## VinceMetalHeart (Jun 14, 2012)

Ayush770 said:


> A simply Nokia phone. Very old one, can't remember the name.
> it was black and white not a color phone and doesn't have a camera now finally galaxy note.

Click to collapse



I also had a nokia and the former was a nokia 1100 was great that I had no trouble beating him xD


----------



## JeanneD4RK (Jun 14, 2012)

Nokia 3410 hell yeah still alive !


----------



## AshtonTS (Jun 15, 2012)

My first phone was the HTC Sensation (I'm 15 lol) and that was my best phone. I had to return it due to no coverage with tmobile


----------



## Gucci.Nexus (Jun 15, 2012)

LG clamshell

_Thanks, using my Gucci Nexus on XDA premium_

*Phone:* Galaxy Nexus *ROM:* AOKP build 39 *Kernel:* 3.0.34 - Cyangenmod *Recovery:* ClockworkMod Recovery *Launcher:* TouchWizUx *Additions:* S3 Addon (update 14.06.2012)


----------



## weeo (Jun 15, 2012)

Somy Ericsson P910i... QWERTY Flip out unscrew able fully touch screen BEAST!

Sent from my Asus Transformer TF201 Prime using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## 6sicSIX (Jun 15, 2012)

It was some old NEC; monochrome, monophonic, protruding antenna, and with a fake flip (no buttons on it, though it stopped button presses on the numbers)

Then my good old Nokia 3310 X]

Followed by a Sony Ericsson T300 with clip on camera haha =]

Sent from my MK16i Stock ICS with Doomkernel 1.8GHz using xda premium


----------



## funnypharmacist (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a motorola Yuva W180
Then Nokia 6020
Then Nokia 6303I
Sony Ericsson Txt Pro
Now Samsung Galaxy Y 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## mendezj666 (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember like it was yesterday. Walked into a Voicestream location and walked out with a shiny new blue Nokia 8290.


----------



## Nas Enaez (Jun 15, 2012)

Nokia 6288.


----------



## NeoSlyfer (Jun 15, 2012)

The First phone i owned was a Nokia 8520, loved that phone. It even had a great wap browser and colour graphics lol. I even had splinter cell on it, game was crazy.


----------



## cecoboy88 (Jun 16, 2012)

nokia 6230i


----------



## geopatr (Jun 16, 2012)

My first work phone was one of those Motorola's that looked like brick with an antenna. it was huge and would pull your pants down when you hung it on yoyur belt!! LOL!!! we've come a long way. My first personal phone was the Motorola flip. Boy was I ever COOOOL!!! LOL!!


----------



## kishankpadiyar (Jun 16, 2012)

First phone was Sony Ericsson k500i..

Sent from my fingers to your face using xda premium.!


----------



## busprofi (Jun 16, 2012)

My first Phone was a Siemens, but it's long Time ago and i can't remember the exact Name


----------



## thatdefault (Jun 16, 2012)

My phone was W200i. Good phone with more RAM and better games than Nokia S40


----------



## szamorfe9 (Jun 16, 2012)

my first phone was a beautiful and lovely sharp gx-15


----------



## Memphizzz (Jun 17, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3510. It was blazing fast in writing sms's. And there were no lags, stuttering or glitches  Oh and it had polyphonic ringtones!


----------



## Michael3214 (Jun 17, 2012)

Very first phone was a motorola star-tac. Back then it was a reliable little bugger. My first color phone was a nextel, cant recall the model but remember it being almost $400 before the rebates and incentives.

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Vitamin-D (Jun 17, 2012)

Way back when it was the free T-Mobile phone. It was some kind of Nokia bar type phone. It did what it was supposed to do and had good reception and call quality. Nothing like my sgs2e4gt but back then it was awesome just to have a cell phone.


----------



## umibuzu (Jun 17, 2012)

My fisrt one, 11 years ago, was a alcatel. But before, in 1991 in Paris, appear a phone who the name was Bi-bop. A very smal  for this time but used to work only in some blocs. We had to look for a tag on the street. The range was 300m around this tag. Accordingly it was more a "pocket telephon box" .


----------



## Tremulant1 (Jun 17, 2012)

I started off with the good ol' Nokia 3395! That darn snake game was addicting!


----------



## opa86 (Jun 17, 2012)

hmm... my first hh nokia 3100... 
nokia always be the best choice that time...


----------



## maxtax12 (Jun 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310 back in the early 2000s


----------



## kalukha5 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App


----------



## Evanescense (Jun 17, 2012)

Nokia 3220 I used to love that phone.

 I remember I watched the World-cup Germany 2006 on it back in highschool


----------



## geri268 (Jun 17, 2012)

sony ericsson k310i

Sent from my MT15i using XDA


----------



## rockinfuture (Jun 17, 2012)

Started with Nokia NGage in 2003 and then a series of phone buying started...   

Bought first Samsung phone -- Samsung Star in 2009 and since then I have been a Samsung user... (Loyal Customer) 

First android handset was Samsung Galaxy Fit, after which I have bought so far Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830, Samsung Galaxy Y, Sony Erricson Xperia Neo V, Samsung Galaxy Note N7000

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## wortelsoft (Jun 17, 2012)

I started with a philips diga which had a full size simmcard


----------



## Northantrim (Jun 17, 2012)

First I had a Nokia 3210 (I know someone who still uses this!) then I had a Motorola Razr, followed by a Sony Ericsson, then an HTC Magic, a Desire HD and now my One X. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## matt_att (Jun 18, 2012)

Really can not remember the model name, it was Motorola flip phone.


----------



## Rene_ajax (Jun 18, 2012)

Mine was an LG chocolate/


----------



## Northantrim (Jun 18, 2012)

> Really can not remember the model name, it was Motorola flip phone.

Click to collapse



Was it the Razr? 







Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## necrologo (Jun 18, 2012)

Alcatel....very cheap 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## JMKY (Jun 18, 2012)

windows mobile 6 woot woot XD


----------



## Nate2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Rotary dialing with mechanical ringer. Circa 1970's.


----------



## MajinZERO (Jun 19, 2012)

Nokia 3320 or something like that, don't remember the model but it was quite heavy and at that time it had no external antenna and IR


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jun 19, 2012)

This is my first phone 

Sent from my awfsum One V using Xda preem.


----------



## rockstarjar (Jun 19, 2012)

Mine was nokia 3315. I still remember the old days that i was really addicted to Space impact. Haha. Then now.. My first android phone was Xperia U.. I Wish there was a new Version Of space impact for Android.. Haha


----------



## lorryb (Jun 19, 2012)

Nokia 3110


----------



## B4-Hunter (Jun 19, 2012)

It was a long long time ago, my very first mobile phone was Panasonic GD30...


----------



## rayjr13 (Jun 19, 2012)

Gelidhril said:


> Motorola MicroTAC 650
> 
> lol i was looking fro the model on google as its a pretty old one and i cant believe how fast the technology is moving.  I remember that those Tac 650 was the top of the line in mobile phones lol.

Click to collapse



Looks like mine first was DPC550 or 650 can't tell for sure but pretty certain it was a 550.  Why does noone want to know which pagers we had first..had that long before the cell phone.


----------



## gordonthegopher (Jun 19, 2012)

Siemens C35!


----------



## youngshredder (Jun 19, 2012)

Nokia N-Gage


----------



## BigSexySCJCD (Jun 19, 2012)

A cup with an extra long string

Sent from my LG-P930 using xda premium


----------



## matt4321 (Jun 19, 2012)

O2 X1B


----------



## mreaquah (Jun 19, 2012)

1-Nokia 3410 which was very simple device yet it had an amazing battery life and a powerful reception and call quality that i really miss in the new smartphones.

2-Nokia n95, the camera was great and listening to music on it was nice.

3-Htc touch pro ( god i hate this company)

4-Nokia n900, if nokia only cared it would have had  some great potential 

and now am a happy owner of a galaxy s2.......


----------



## Vargrimst (Jun 19, 2012)

My first phone was a blue Motorola C200

Have just passed so much time?


----------



## trooperjohn (Jun 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310, best phone I've ever owned! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA


----------



## jpyumul (Jun 20, 2012)

Nokia 3210 with purple backlight. lol


----------



## atomic ferret (Jun 20, 2012)

I had a TDM Motorola for ATT. It was shaped like a peanut and had different colored faceplates.

Sent from my ADR6400L using XDA


----------



## devpod (Jun 20, 2012)

Nokia 2100, making your own sounds from the keypad was revolutionary.


----------



## vash_h (Jun 20, 2012)

Nokia 8210..

Sent from my XT910


----------



## Conrthomas (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't even know what it was.... it was on verizon but it was a small silver brick, of some generic type.


----------



## Jester00 (Jun 20, 2012)

Some kind of Nokia, i think it was nokia 7110


----------



## Avilove.Cullen (Jun 20, 2012)

Xperia X10

Cheers


----------



## al_g (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't recall the model number but it was the first tri-color phone from Motorola   Horrible battery life, but cool screen for 1999 or it might have been 2000.


----------



## Kibrisli7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Motorola Graphite 1996 - i think I was 15


----------



## Ming Wu (Jun 20, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 6131. Small flip up with a front screen. My first android was the HTC magic. So slow. So I moved on to a galaxy ace.

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA


----------



## szaszlyk (Jun 20, 2012)

Alcatel ot311.


----------



## Direwolf8 (Jun 21, 2012)

Samsung e355 loved it, I remember being so excited because it was a flip phone. Now I've got a g2 which is just awesome.

Sent from my HTC Vision using XDA


----------



## vazquezbz (Jun 21, 2012)

Alcatel one touch easy DB

Sent from my HTC Desire using XDA


----------



## trellva25 (Jun 21, 2012)

First phone Nokia 3310...that phone was as strong as a rock...no matter how many times you dropped it would always work


----------



## aldyu (Jun 21, 2012)

Optimus 2x...


----------



## dumbl3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I only had three phones in my life.
nokia 3210 (for about 4 years)
nokia 6300 (for about 4 years)

and recently i bought the xperia S, lets see how long that on lasts


----------



## ktadumdum (Jun 21, 2012)

Nokia 3210. And then I thought that was really the best phone on the planet ))


----------



## eggrolled (Jun 21, 2012)

Nokia 3360


----------



## evr_ (Jun 21, 2012)

some sort of nokia, don't remember the model though.


----------



## moorecomp (Jun 21, 2012)

So long ago...think it was a Nokia 5190.

moorecomp

AT&T SGH-I777
ShoStock2-v3.0.5
Siyah-v3.4
I777UCKJ4
Apex Launcher v1.2.2


----------



## Frikid (Jun 21, 2012)

Nokia model 1600 its really old and it has a very good battery life... :good:


----------



## punkologist (Jun 22, 2012)

Ericsson GA628


I can't post a pic as this is my first post


----------



## gotraz (Jun 22, 2012)

motorola startac was my first phone

Sent from my PG86100 using xda premium


----------



## OGoshJosh (Jun 22, 2012)

moorecomp said:


> So long ago...think it was a Nokia 5190.
> 
> moorecomp

Click to collapse



Ahh, this was my first phone as well.


----------



## pacman377 (Jun 22, 2012)

Mototrola star tack. Couldnt kill that phone. It fell in the pool, got run over, got a little to close to the weilder and had little marks on it where the steel melted in to it, but it just kept on going.


----------



## miorat (Jun 22, 2012)

My first mobile.

SIEMENS C25    :laugh::laugh:


----------



## santiagocapo (Jun 22, 2012)

*Nokia*

Nokia 3210:victory::laugh:


----------



## smrky87 (Jun 22, 2012)

Nokia 3310 - an undestructible machine


----------



## -blackjack (Jun 22, 2012)

Nokia 5110 and still using it for rom testing  

Sent from my Desire S using xda premium


----------



## javadreams (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 8210.


----------



## supendal (Jun 22, 2012)

Mine was an used Nokia 3210 

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA


----------



## ChangefulFiber85 (Jun 23, 2012)

Year 2000: Ericsson T10 (on the Digifone network - now o2)


----------



## Gigatrig (Jun 23, 2012)

I started out with a Motorola Razr and boy did I love that phone lol.  Went to an LG  Voyager, which I despised intensely, switched to my parents Env2 after they upgraded, then most recently my Incredible 2, which I have had far more fun with than I ever expected.


----------



## blazerick (Jun 23, 2012)

my first phone was nokia ngage qd..
I realllyyy love that phone..
then i try N81.. still love it..
and then because the booming of blackberry then I try Gemini and then I know those phone are sucks.. and then come my new Galaxy S i9070 Advance.. :angel:


----------



## Nizamani (Jun 23, 2012)

*Nokia*

That was Nokia 2300 in 2004 1st black and white phone


----------



## daihard (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't even recall what my first mobile phone was. It was back in 1992. I do remember that the carrier was McCaw Cellular. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA


----------



## kancherlapraneeth (Jun 23, 2012)

nokia 1100 .. lol!! - still remember playing snake game on it..


----------



## emyaz (Jun 23, 2012)

mine is a galaxy gio


----------



## Fabolous94 (Jun 23, 2012)

*nokia*

lol my first was nokia 3310


----------



## kevinsturf (Jun 23, 2012)

Mine was the first Motorola Razr! That phone was amazing back in the day!


----------



## boyceuk (Jun 23, 2012)

Nokia 3210. Didn't everyone?


----------



## OptimusDevLG (Jun 23, 2012)

Nokia N73


----------



## voldomart13 (Jun 24, 2012)

Cant remember the name but it was one of those "indistructable" nokia phones.


----------



## chainsawk (Jun 24, 2012)

I had one of those first Motorola bricks, and before that a carphone.


----------



## Ace42 (Jun 24, 2012)

kevinsturf said:


> Mine was the first Motorola Razr! That phone was amazing back in the day!

Click to collapse



 same.


----------



## FatalIll (Jun 24, 2012)

I had an LG Rumor on Sprint, then a Samsung Freeform on Metro, then Optimus V on Virgin mobile and now Evo V on virgin mobile.


----------



## bardzusny (Jun 24, 2012)

Siemens C25. Without a clock.

Old times, good times...


----------



## larsibsen (Jun 24, 2012)

*Nokia 3210*

Mine was a Nokia 3210. Smartphone HTC Desire


----------



## spooky0815 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nokia E65 

good hardware...


----------



## PlanDreaM (Jun 24, 2012)

This! http://www.retrofones.com/siemens-s6-prod-120.html (I think)
Godlike reception.

I am eating in a restaurant about 1000m over the sea level, pure silence, as no phone has any reception. Suddenly, a friend calls me and I start talking.I realized that everybody was looking at me.Priceless!

And Siemens c35i afterwards.


----------



## Driver'z (Jun 24, 2012)

Cant remember the name but it was one of those "indistructable" nokia phones.


----------



## aqnd (Jun 24, 2012)

I remember having the "microtac" - far from micro


----------



## Shikimori-roro-kun (Jun 24, 2012)

*My old C200*

i Think it was< a MOTOROLA C200 and some thay i lost it.... or i think so it was my first cell phone i miss it U_U
 Link its here ^^

Postin an image when i can ... still a noob U_U


----------



## N1ESE (Jun 24, 2012)

oh gosh, I will be dating myself here.  My first phone was a Motorola car phone 22 years ago, I don't recall the model.  It could also be taken portable and had a nice carrying case with a rubber ducky antenna.


----------



## jdm_dsm (Jun 25, 2012)

A Samsung Uproar

Apparently the first phone to have a built in MP3 player.  It was a sad day when that one died.  :crying:


----------



## olly6559 (Jun 25, 2012)

Nokia 6110.

Used to play snake on that for hours.


----------



## BYJP (Jun 25, 2012)

Kyocera N500 :laugh:


----------



## memesiaup (Jun 25, 2012)

*I'm new*

I don't know where to introduce myself and I know that because I'm new everyone hates me ;] sooo I will start from the begining -> my first mobile phone - motorola - don't remember model no. but it was really, really small


----------



## registered99 (Jun 25, 2012)

I had one of those old Samsung dumb phones on VZW. Then I migrated to 30+ phones from DoCoMo/Softbank.


----------



## thelegacy2010 (Jun 25, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 6101

Sent from my MT11i using XDA


----------



## -wizard- (Jun 25, 2012)

Haha it was a SonyEricsson T100


----------



## sammyz (Jun 25, 2012)

LG Optimus V and ICS


----------



## zizifos (Jun 25, 2012)

My first phone is nokia 3310 . It's still working


----------



## snappjay (Jun 25, 2012)

Nokia 5190 baby :good::good:


----------



## OpAckTool (Jun 26, 2012)

snappjay said:


> Nokia 5190 baby :good::good:

Click to collapse



Yessir!  Same here...though I think I had the 5165.  That was maybe...1999?  Jeez.


----------



## cdimarc1 (Jun 26, 2012)

OpAckTool said:


> Yessir!  Same here...though I think I had the 5165.  That was maybe...1999?  Jeez.

Click to collapse



Same here. Besides being a tank, that phone had Snake! All  you needed in a phone in 1999.


----------



## Jeisin (Jun 26, 2012)

First phone was one of those huge  Brick phones with the orange lettering lol 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iAmBalvinder (Jun 26, 2012)

My first ever phone was a Nokia 6030. 

Then switched to Nokia 1110. Lol. Bad old days.

then had the beast Nokia communicator 9300.

Then I got my HTC sensation. Presently on Samsung galaxy sl . 
Long journey. Pretty interesting. Haha 

Sent from my GT-i9003 running on RemICS 1.3


----------



## ToxiD8 (Jun 26, 2012)

Slow Siemens M55


----------



## HumveeRuin (Jun 26, 2012)

First phone I ever had was the Sony Ericssoon Walkman. The orange one that twists sideways to open.

After that I got a Nokia N97 (still have buyers remorse)

Now I have an Xperia Play

Sent from my R800i using XDA


----------



## OscarMike (Jun 26, 2012)

Nokia 6600 anybody? I loved it.


----------



## TheGhost2804 (Jun 26, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 3300 if i remember correctly


----------



## joeri_ (Jun 26, 2012)

a sagem :laugh:


----------



## arial.black (Jun 26, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 5210, 
its a sporty phone, yeah...love the yellow light


----------



## BlueChris (Jun 26, 2012)

Motorolla startac


----------



## KalCal (Jun 26, 2012)

OscarMike said:


> Nokia 6600 anybody? I loved it.

Click to collapse



Yep, same here. Those were the days ^_^ .. although I'm happy those are not the days anymore


----------



## stimpy569 (Jun 26, 2012)

a trip back memory lane...

1st mobile phone was a panasonic - i forgot what model but it looked like a slim wireless phone.

2nd was a fat Bosch phone with translucent casing

3rd was a Samsung clamshell phone that looked like a washing machine...it was cute though.

4th was a siemens shock proof phone...same phone used for bourne identity!

5th was an Asus P525 smartphone (windows)...was the first kick ass phone I had.

6th was a dual sim MyPhone candybar...free from my service provider.

7th was Samsung candybar phone...really slim and handy.

and my current and 8th phone is a Samsung Galaxy S2 HD LTE with ICS 4.0.3...a grey import, since it's not available in manila, which I am hoping someone can guide me to root and flash. I want to maximize the capabilities of this monster phone while minimizing battery consumption.

Thanks to anyone caring to help?


----------



## shahidhussain (Jun 26, 2012)

Samsung C100
Nokia 6300
Nokia 2630
Nokia 3100
Nokia 5800
HTC HD2
Samsung Nexus S
Samsung Galaxy Note
HTC One x (will receive in a week)

In this list I loved Nokia 6300 and HD2 the most.


----------



## tariquenor (Jun 26, 2012)

*nokia n91*

my first smartphone was nokia n91 before that i used a cheap motorola handset.


----------



## Baltasar0303 (Jun 26, 2012)

My first Phone was Philips Savvy :what:

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kornalyos (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kyocera 2135*

Kyocera 2135


----------



## kiz5 (Jun 27, 2012)

Motorola v2282
Still remember the model number even.  The "Peanut" phone.







Step-father used to have the Zack Morris phone before, but I only carried it around occasionally.


----------



## Ultrasagol (Jun 27, 2012)

Nokia 3120c. Haha.


----------



## xda55 (Jun 27, 2012)

haha Nokia 5110!


----------



## izbushka (Jun 27, 2012)

kiz5 said:


> Motorola v2282

Click to collapse



Yeah, I had almost the same in 2002 - Motorola t2288


----------



## SmXtrem (Jun 27, 2012)

Philips Twist 
It was required to put the whole SIM card in the phone )


----------



## theuilo (Jun 27, 2012)

nokia 5110


----------



## Manzzon (Jun 27, 2012)

Nokia 3210.


----------



## newo1985 (Jun 27, 2012)

nokia cant remember the number though


----------



## G3001 (Jun 27, 2012)

*Newbie*

Hi Newbie here

Very First phone was a Ericsson GH 337 (1996), made calls and had an alarm that was it!!!

First Smartphone was the Orange e100 then the c500 (probably still my favorite phone till my S2 now on an S3 which is my favorite phone ever) which was minute.


----------



## OricShin (Jun 27, 2012)

1.iPhone
2.Ideos U8150b
3.Droid 2 Global <3


----------



## GuestD0988 (Jun 27, 2012)

The classic Swing 200 off course


----------



## chadfend (Jun 27, 2012)

Motorola trac 

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## johnlyle (Jun 27, 2012)

well my first phone is nokia 3310


----------



## Ferdinoptimus (Jun 27, 2012)

*My first phone*

LG OPTIMUS ONE(P500)

STILL OWNING IT:silly:


----------



## xLordNitro (Jun 27, 2012)

Nokia BRICKS!


----------



## martyanov12 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mine was philips, then nokia 6131, then nokia n73...

Sent from my E16i using XDA


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2012)

1. siemens c905
2. motorola( dont know the model)
3. samsung sgh x640
4. sony ericsson c902
5. sony ericsson xperia x10(still using it  )
6. hopefully the sgs 3 

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devriel (Jun 27, 2012)

the first only mine phone was the great nokia n70, than i brought the samsung omnia i900 and now i own a beautiful samsung wave s8500.


----------



## budak_getah (Jun 28, 2012)

nokia 3310..the best historical phone ever!


----------



## santi1993 (Jun 28, 2012)

1)Sony Ericsson T290a 
2)Nokia 6131
3)Samsung F480
4)Samsung GT3200
5)Motorola Defy (SOC Module)
6)HTC Desire
7a)HTC Sensation
7b)Motorola Defy (Bayer Module)



Next phone will be SGS3


----------



## Japamala (Jun 28, 2012)

Nokia 3220.

Disco time, yes!


----------



## SaraParker23 (Jun 28, 2012)

I first had a Nokia handset, which was very robust and sturdy. (can say kid friendly, nokia was always a safe bet for mothers. No matter how hard a kid bangs it, it would still work). Then I moved on to Samsung - mirror finish version, a sleek but rather delicate piece. I am eyeing a Samsung Galaxy S3 now. Time to enter a smarphone bandwagon.


----------



## trikzor (Jun 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310,

Good memories playing snake at school 

Had a few sony ericsson's after that.


----------



## _Variable (Jun 28, 2012)

trikzor said:


> Nokia 3310,
> 
> Good memories playing snake at school
> 
> Had a few sony ericsson's after that.

Click to collapse



Did you smack school bullies with it and paid for their reconstructing surgery?


----------



## djstammo (Jun 28, 2012)

My very 1st phone was *Ericsson GA 318*

After that had Nokia 5110 & Samsung R210


----------



## Lum_Os (Jun 28, 2012)

I first had a Samsung ZGH-300. It worked for me quite well actually then I had a Sony Ericsson W205 which I trashed at school. Then I got a LG Renoir KC910 which I still sometimes use up to this date, but now I got a Samsung Galaxy Mini, my first ever Android handset and I'm really enjoying it as for now 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda app-developers app


----------



## piedot (Jun 28, 2012)

first i use

1.nokia
2.alcatel
3.sony ericson
4.csl
5.blackberry
6.samsung


----------



## padderpo (Jun 28, 2012)

nokia 3210
Sagem MYV 55
sony ericsson w200
sony ericsson w800i
sony ericsson w810i
sony ericsson Experi Mini
HTC Desire HD


----------



## c4capricorn (Jun 28, 2012)

Motorola T-180

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_t180-222.php


----------



## bennykudos (Jun 28, 2012)

Some kind of samsung flip phone, amazes me how far theyve come in such little time.... be prepared for some amazing phones coming out way


----------



## matlk (Jun 28, 2012)

My first was the optimus s(never could get root), which I loved. When it stopped charging I got the HTC hero (horrible phone even with root)


----------



## pazi79 (Jun 28, 2012)

Ericsson SH 888
http://www.gsmarena.com/ericsson_sh_888-112.php


----------



## qubbey (Jun 28, 2012)

First I got the Nokia 6310i when my parents got a new one.
But I never used it, it stayed off most of the time.

Then my first real phone was the Samsung s5230 star and then finally Motorola Milestone 2.


----------



## weazen (Jun 28, 2012)

Samsung Wafer

The numbers were impossibly small to hit with my huge fingers!


----------



## meek2100 (Jun 28, 2012)

The first phone I ever owned with that Nokia brick phone that was near impossible to break. I ran it over with my car, dropped it in the toliet, even threw it against a wall and it still worked fine. Damn that thing was super durable.


----------



## gatun (Jun 28, 2012)

One of the first phone without the external antenna. It was the 1999. Nokia 3210 gray. 5-6 days messaging, calling and playing snake a lot.

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## decemberhayes (Jun 28, 2012)

So my first mobile was Motorola Talkabout T2288. Then I moved to Nokia 3210 and I loved it. Naturally then I moved to its successor, which was 3310. Then, I don't know why I decided to go Siemens (S55), but shortly after went back to Nokia 6310i, which I am now actually selling at an auction  

Wysyłane z mojego HTC EVO 3D X515m za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hantu-Raya (Jun 29, 2012)

*My first phone...*

My first mobile phone has to be the Philips Twist.


----------



## demonskill (Jun 29, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 3210


----------



## IcedCube (Jun 29, 2012)

First phone I owned was a Nokia 6300. However, before that I used my parent's Nokia 3310 which has a greyscale screen, and it still lives on today on Digital/2G.


----------



## jurgen99 (Jun 29, 2012)

My first phone was the HUAWEI G6620 very suck


----------



## Simonetti2011 (Jun 29, 2012)

In precise order:

Motorola PT-950
Motorola MicroTAC Elite VIP
Nokia 6120
Nokia 7160
Nokia 6800
Nokia 6600
Nokia 6820
Sony Ericsson W810i
HTC TyTN II (Kaiser) (later, this Windows Mobile phone was flashed with Android 2.3.7 and sold on eBay)
Sony Ericsson Satio
Nokia N8-00
Galaxy S II
Galaxy S III 

I still have most of these in perfect working conditions.


----------



## Baldilocks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've owned hundreds over the past 20+ years. 

Only held in to a couple. The rest were always used to sell to buy new ones. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mahesh911 (Jun 29, 2012)

*My Phone list*

iam a big sony fan now.. my list of phones r follows..

my first Phone in my life is 

1. Motorola D160 (1997) [i used to call it satellite phne!!! and it still works if connected to its charger..]

2. Ericsson T18 (1999) [still works display complaint]

3.Siemens A50 (2001)[first wap used phone. still works display error]

4.Samsung X600 (2003) [my first camera phne with flash... still working no probs]

5.Nokia 2300 (2004)[ butterfly keypads its gud still working]

6.Sony Ericsson K700i (2006)[my first sony ericsson!! first java phone,started to use gprs net and even so many java apps nd google maps...nice phne still working]

7.Sony Ericsson K550i (2007)[ my first memory card supporting phone..still works great..used a lot..]

8.Imate JAM (2008) [my first windows mobile phone used for 6months it was a used phne.. it was nice indeed droped its use due to low battery backup returning to K550i phone again and used windows mobile side by side still works]

9.Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10i Rachael!!! (2010) [my first android...still using now.. running custom X10S rom]

All these 9 phones r still with me.. those old 8 phones kept just as a collection!!

other phones i used temporily is nokia 3315, 6600, 7210, N90, N900,6630,Ngage
samsung E700, sony ericsson K750i, W910i, P1i, xperia X2..


----------



## Warren87 (Jun 29, 2012)

Like the resources very much...


----------



## kocco004 (Jul 1, 2012)

Nokia 5310


----------



## Punkiderma (Jul 1, 2012)

Alcatel One Touch. Maybe one of the worst cellphones ever created.


----------



## Phencyclidine (Jul 1, 2012)

My first phone was "Ericsson t28" , and my first smartphone was iPhone 2G


----------



## Fekish (Jul 1, 2012)

First phone was a motorola in 1997.
My first smartphone was Sony Ericsson p900 in 2002, and since then only smartphones! 

Sent from my Moto RAZR


----------



## Shouren (Jul 1, 2012)

A Philips C12!

Then a Nokia 3210 in white. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## frent (Jul 1, 2012)

Noka 3310


----------



## TheDSMjuggalo (Jul 2, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is my list:
*--MetroPCS--*
*First*- Nokia 2270
Samsung SCH-a870
Samsung SCH-u520
Motorola Rokr z6
Samsung Messager
Samsun SCH-R40
Samsung Finesse
*--Helio--*
Helio Ocean V1
*--Sprint--*
Blackberry 8310
*--AT&T--*
Motorola Backflip
iPhone 3G
HTC Inspire
Samsung Captivate
*Backup*- Samsung Infuse
*Current*- HTC Vivid


----------



## roninnbaby (Jul 2, 2012)

Sony ericsson T610i 

sent from my xperia neo v


----------



## un.Known (Jul 2, 2012)

1- Nokia 5800 Xpress Music
2-Sony Ericsson K850i
3-Nokia 1110
4-Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini Pro SK17
:highfive:


----------



## ladyhaly (Jul 2, 2012)

Nokia 5110.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 2, 2012)

HTC One V. 
Wow people here are old


----------



## _Variable (Jul 2, 2012)

tranceph0rmer said:


> HTC One V.
> Wow people here are old

Click to collapse



How old are you!?! I'm 20.


----------



## satanazh (Jul 2, 2012)

ALCATEL I Guess But I Forgot The Model.


----------



## dragid10 (Jul 2, 2012)

I started with Samsung gravity 2, then went to nokia x2-01, then went to blackberry curve 8520, then it got stolen so i went back to x2-01, then i went back to curve 8520, then it broke so i went back to my gravity 2 for about a month, then came here to optimus T


----------



## resynx (Jul 2, 2012)

Motorol Pebl


----------



## mectavo (Jul 2, 2012)

a phone with a solid black shell and every time you wanna make a call, you should swing a handle with all your power first......


----------



## usmandiaye (Jul 2, 2012)

My first phone was a nokia 3310, color skyblue, in 2002 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Amobius (Jul 2, 2012)

First cell phone I personally had was a nokia like im sure many are familiar with.  I do remember my dad having a cell phone that was in a zip up case about the size of a textbook.  Had to open the case, plug the phone into the cigarette lighter and raise the antenna built into the unit.  Usually involved me hold the entire case up near the window of the car to get good enough reception to make a call while out on the road.


----------



## dpdgamer (Jul 2, 2012)

Samsung epic 4g touch. I put a lot of research in before I picked my first smart phone. Wasn't able to get a contract without a rediculous deposit until recently otherwise I would have had a Motorola Droid when android first came out. Next one will be gs3 of course. I'm sold on Samsung plus I'm too familiar with the software and root/flashing process of the gs2. Although I kinda like HTC phones I almost went with the evo 3d instead but the epic won out in terms of hardware for me.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## bysiu93pl (Jul 2, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 3410 ant its immortal


----------



## shadowam (Jul 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Captivate


----------



## _MetalHead_ (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a bunch of family hand me downs that I can't quite remember but the first phone I ever bought with my own money was the Panasonic Duramax EB TX220.  I absolutely LOVED that phone, it was built like a freaking weapon.


----------



## priestking23 (Jul 5, 2012)

Samsung Vibrant


----------



## zeesubalpha (Jul 5, 2012)

my first phone was one of those old blue nokias that everyone had.  pretty sure it's still sitting around here somewhere and would probably still power on.

first smartphone was a samsung blackjack II.  looking back it was laughably bad, but the first phone i had good email access, some semblance of a real browser, etc.

owned iPhones for several years, now have a galaxy s III as my first android and my favorite phone by far :good:


----------



## sy224048 (Jul 5, 2012)

Some kind of Nokia, back in '05 that had a nice camera and a design very similar to the 3310 but with a color screen and an awesome way to change the little cutouts on the inside to change the color of the phone.


----------



## Sauveur (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure, but I remember my dad's "vintage" cell phone. Anyone remember "the brick"?


----------



## Grayk (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia 3310 forever.


----------



## paul-c (Jul 6, 2012)

Audiovox PCX 1000XL on PrimeCo in 1998.


----------



## stkfigure (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia 5700 Xpressmusic. 
The keypad used to rotate xD

Hit thanks if I helped  

Sent from my Blade using xda premium.


----------



## morph7777777 (Jul 6, 2012)

An LG Optimus One P500 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## beni.tyar (Jul 6, 2012)

nokia 2300 Bro..


----------



## Jason_Nguyen (Jul 6, 2012)

Samsung captivate


----------



## anigzer (Jul 6, 2012)

samsung rant, good ol keyboard phone.


----------



## densetsu86 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola i60c. Part of boost mobile prepaid.

My first contract phone was a Samsung on Verizon . Don't have a clue what the model number was but it was a silver flip phone with no outer screen and no sdcard slot so it was just a basic silver flip phone.

Next came my Verizon razr it was my first feature phone. Then came my razr v2 (the black thinner razr) then came my LG env touch. Then finally my pos Droid x2.

In late august or earlier September I plan on getting the Samsung galaxy siii.

Sent from my DROID X2 using XDA


----------



## _Variable (Jul 6, 2012)

morph7777777 said:


> An LG Optimus One P500
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Are you fudging serious?


----------



## lagittaja (Jul 6, 2012)

My history:
Nokia 3310
Nokia 6120
Nokia 7650
Nokia 3120 Classic
HTC Desire GSM
Samsung Galaxy Note (international)

And since I got the Desire I have been using a Nokia 1100 as my secondary phone/drunk phone. Now I am getting a refurbished Nokia 6310i to replace it 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ovenowner (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia 5230


----------



## KeithOYS (Jul 6, 2012)

→ *Sony Ericsson w890*

It used to be one of the slimmest phones in the market back then.


----------



## Desire_S (Jul 6, 2012)

My first Phone was a Nokia 3210 :-D a very Oldschool Mobile


----------



## RohinZaraki (Jul 6, 2012)

Believe it or not, a Nokia 3310  in 2005


----------



## ivineet (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia N79 and still going strong with it


----------



## TheATHEiST (Jul 6, 2012)

First dumb:  Siemens (cant remember model) in around 1997
First Smart: HTC Touch about 2007/8


----------



## sers235 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia 6210


----------



## turnp1ke (Jul 6, 2012)

lagittaja said:


> My history:
> Nokia 3310
> Nokia 6120
> Nokia 7650
> ...

Click to collapse



I started similarly, but with the Nokia 3210 which served me faithfully for many years.  The simple joy of playing Snake was enough entertainment back in the day!  

I've now got a Desire HD, and use my old BlackBerry 8900 for mad night outs (which is ideal given how decent the camera is despite my shaky hands!)


----------



## alphinux (Jul 6, 2012)

My parents had:
A 1994 Motorola Micro DIGITAL (I was like 10)
Then a StarTAC (Which I loved to play with thanks to the codes to scan the freqs)

Then I started with a Nokia, can't remember the model.


----------



## Sully6789 (Jul 6, 2012)

My first phone was a Kyocera Kai? I think. Then an LG flip. Moved up to a Blackberry Storm, if you wanna call that moving up. Then an HD2 that had windows on it for the car ride home, Inspire 4G, now a Skyrocket and couldn't be happier.


----------



## betsuni (Jul 6, 2012)

First phone was the Motorola MicroTAC. Then some old Nokias that I forgot the numbers of but I remember changing out the antenna tips with LEDs to have them blink in silent mode. After my second Nokia bit the dust I bought a Motorola StarTAC which served me well till my RAZR (which I had to replace due to the speaker dying on). After the second crappy RAZR I bought a RAZR v3 which was great till I got addicted to Android phones thanks to my work so I switched it out for a Captivate. Been with Android ever since.


----------



## lazyb0ne (Jul 6, 2012)

Motorola Razor!  that was the **** back then


----------



## far_shooter (Jul 6, 2012)

First was a Samsung flip phone~ can play music and build in messenger.

Second was Motorola Razor V3

Third was a iPhone 3G

Now, HTC Sensation


----------



## Ekoplex (Jul 6, 2012)

Nokia 3310

Sent from GT-P6800 using xda premium app


----------



## max5800 (Jul 6, 2012)

Siemens C25


----------



## kevoriole (Jul 6, 2012)

Wahahaha! Motorola Micro Tac Lite. No wonder I'm so into innovation!

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G ViperS 1.0.1 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DarksonDAP (Jul 7, 2012)

Nokia 3410

Those were the days


----------



## mudar (Jul 7, 2012)

my first phone is ericsson 337:angel:


----------



## Vincent5fps (Jul 7, 2012)

hahahaha, back to 1999.. Ericsson A1018


----------



## andrzej_d (Jul 7, 2012)

Nokia 5210.


----------



## Mangup^ (Jul 8, 2012)

Benq siemens ef71  . I had 2 more phones b4 it but i've forgotten their names . 1 was nokia and the other was some old siemens


----------



## oddspec (Jul 8, 2012)

Nextel big ass bar phone was the size and weight of a brick can't remember the model number but remineded me of the 80's cell phones 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## rannicus (Jul 8, 2012)

the first phone i owned was a nokia 5110. I have been a nokia fanboy since then. 

My favorite phone was the n-gage qd. emulators was so much fun on that phone.


----------



## iirt26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nokia 6210


----------



## BlueSenior (Jul 8, 2012)

Nokia 6300


----------



## Vishal9890 (Jul 8, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3650 way back in 2004-5. It was a camera phone with 16Mb card and can play ..wav file.

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Orical (Jul 8, 2012)

My first phone was a brick, funny story though it was one of the first cell phones that didn't have a bag attached to it with a thick rubber detachible antenna, it weighed about a pound and it looked like a brick thus the title the brick phone. It held 99 contacts and the charge lasted about 2 days but talk time was about 2 hours. 
It was old, I do.t remember the manufacturer but would like to see one again to look at how far cells have come but I think its more of a personal micro computer now more than a cell phone.

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using xda premium


----------



## petepop (Jul 8, 2012)

My first phone was the nokia 6150
After that i had the samsung a400, a860, a920, bb7750, bb8103e, bb8130, bb9530, bb9700, iphone3gs, htc sensation and now i couldnt be happier with my galaxy Note


----------



## d3simet (Jul 8, 2012)

T-Mobile Sidekick then SKII then Blackberry RIM 8830. Now HTC Evo 4g

Next: iPhone or SG3


----------



## LordSeifer (Jul 8, 2012)

First mobile was an LG G5300, which was a complete heap of crap that would randomly stop receiving calls or texts every 2 days!! Sent it back to LG to fix 3 times, and it took them 3 weeks each time to fix it, then found out they were just replacing the mainboard every time which wasn't fixing anything, then demanded telstra to replace it with a better phone as the telstra contract allowed you to break the contract if the repairs fail 3 times. Got a Samsung V200 flip phone as a replacement, which I loved right up until the day I lost it..... Then moved onto a Samsung E730, then Samsung U900 Slider phone (had to get this replaced 3 times as the slider cable breaks after 6-12 months of decent use), then a Motorola Defy, and finally a Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Deizzy (Jul 8, 2012)

Nokia 3410


----------



## popi09 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was a red Motorola razr. The flip kind.


----------



## Muffin Cancer (Jul 8, 2012)

My first was the Moto Droid (1).

For my phones, it would be the Blackberry 7250 (my mom's), the LG Envy (1) , the Moto Droid (1), and in a few days, the Galaxy S3.


----------



## TheFaixy (Jul 8, 2012)

Nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GuSaNo74 (Jul 9, 2012)

You're too young...hehe Motorola Star tac...:cyclops:


----------



## funziebear (Jul 9, 2012)

An air touch phone I still have it haha 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## snowman77 (Jul 9, 2012)

First Dumbphone was the Nokia 6120 classic soon after it came out and it still works.
First Smartphone was the Motorola Droid then a milestone then about five more android until now the GT-i9100


----------



## Ay4z (Jul 9, 2012)

the ist phone i owned was Sonyercison K 500 i .........it was the best at that time ...............


----------



## mike12489 (Jul 9, 2012)

*Nokia 3310*

My first cellphone was the Nokia 3310. It was cutting edge at the time, haha, I had the thing when texting first became popular and I learned how to use that old one- to four- taps system per letter to get everything written down. Loads of fun. It lasted like a brick though. I finally recycled it just a few weeks ago.


----------



## hippouss (Jul 9, 2012)

Siemens M35i, it was great phone


----------



## the1godfather (Jul 9, 2012)

a siemns c72 was my first phone,then:
-nokia n72
-nokia n73
-samsung f480i
-samsung i900 omnia
-lg optimus one p500
                         [[[[((((NOW-lg optimus hub e510-NOW))))]]]]


----------



## benschhold (Jul 9, 2012)

Sagem MC 939


----------



## Emil5 (Jul 9, 2012)

My first phone was an old black and yellow screen sonyericsson and then a startac.. after that a expensive color Motorola C320 after that my best phone.. SonyEricsson W810i..


----------



## hameedullah (Jul 9, 2012)

1. Motoroal (don't remember name, but it was like Nokia 3310)

2. Sony Ericsson

3. Nokia 6610

4. Nokia E72

5. Nokia E63

6. Nokia 1200

7. HTC Desire (LeeDroid)

8. Nokia 1200

9. Samsung Corby

10. Nokia 1210

11. iPhone 4S (Current, dying to get S3 very soon)

Other then mobiles, I had:

1. iPad

2. Samsung Galaxy Tab 7" (Current)


----------



## EVH88 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nokia 2110


----------



## renato.rex (Jul 9, 2012)

so I nokia 2110 at the time was already an excellent phone GSM


----------



## 火小邪 (Jul 9, 2012)

it  had the past seven years and one of Moto's a cell phone（forgot to type)


----------



## GreenRaccoon (Jul 9, 2012)

Motorola Droid (OG Droid 1/Sholes/A855). And it still works awesome. I love this phone. :victory:


----------



## mixxers (Jul 9, 2012)

Nokia 5110.
That brick had gorgeous display. Nearly retina )


----------



## vlyballftw (Jul 9, 2012)

1. Motorola W385 (dropped in a lake)

2. 2nd Motorola W385 (retired)

3. Motorola Rival (current)

4. Motorola Droid Razr (current)

All of my phones have been on Verizon.

I still use the Rival because of the QWERTY keyboard (physical, not on-screen!) and the week-long battery life! I use the Droid Razr at home for general fooling around.


----------



## oddspec (Jul 9, 2012)

Nextel i550 Motorola pics included hated that phone but it was durable u could stop a mugging with that one pound beast and it would still work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## ApplicationShow (Jul 9, 2012)

Wow... that was a long, long time ago but that Nokia was amazing. 
I had this nokia 5110 that suffered more than any other phone can take 
1) Got trapped between my 20 pound German Shepherd teeth. Couple of buttons lost
2) Fall from the second floor, destroyed screen
3) Again the dog... destroyed antenna that was fixed with a cooper wire 

That beauty worked till it's last day when I decided I should let it go


----------



## iKon85 (Jul 9, 2012)

I can only remember my first device, which was the famous nokia 3210. I miss those days, when your handy - once charged - held days. And it's old days it was a pretty decent beer can opener too . 

After that two Samsung devices.
Sony Ericson K650i
HTC Desire
Galaxy S3

I love those Android devices


----------



## funziebear (Jul 9, 2012)

Found my old phone  old air touch hahaha 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Hesham_3del (Jul 9, 2012)

it was Nokia 3410, I washed my phone with soap to make it CLEAN 

I have changed the motherboard with 650 Egyptian Pounds.


----------



## gagdude (Jul 9, 2012)

My very first phone was a Nokia 2720. It looked sexy but since it didn't have expandable storage (and only 10 mb of on board memory, I think) I replaced it with:
A Motorola EM330. It was an indestructible phone. My sister chucked it onto asphalt multiple times, and the only damage was a crack on the plastic next to the screen. 
After getting my first Android phone, I put it on a shelf and during a party I checked out the shelf and it mysteriously vanished. *shrugs* 

Sent from my MB508 using xda premium


----------



## borchaniz (Jul 9, 2012)

the nokia 3110. I didn't like it at all but now I own p500 and I'm really glad to own an android smartphone


----------



## DannySGS3 (Jul 10, 2012)

I had one of those Mitsubishi phones with the pull up antenna and changeable face plates. Funny looking back at what you thought was an awesome phone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gamu83 (Jul 10, 2012)

*htc hd2*

i love my htc hd2 but i wil try buy a iphone 4s


----------



## xXdarkskyyyXx (Jul 10, 2012)

i had a motorola v120


----------



## dandog96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im 16 and probably had the greatest phone history of all. First phone was the Moto Startac and first smartphone was the Htc apache then mogul then touch then diamond then rhodium and imagio then desire then evo then galaxy s then nexus s and i missed about 10 phones lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## cstaylor (Jul 10, 2012)

LG Keybo... a flip with a full keypad. I knew that little thing inside and out. Little guy was the sturdiest, most reliable phone I've had to date.


----------



## sweatbox (Jul 10, 2012)

My first phone was an Alcatel OneTouch EasyDB it feels like 3Tonnes, was very "easy" (only two lines with space for 3-4 words by writing an sms) and had no space for contacts or sms XD ... really great phone.


----------



## addictbom (Jul 10, 2012)

My very first phone was a nokia 3310, and then nokia 2700 classic, now sony ericsson xperia arc s :victory:


----------



## Duckie92 (Jul 10, 2012)

I had the Nokia with the shark fin,  can't remember the model. It was also waterproof  First smartphone was a HTC Desire 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda premium


----------



## sandin86 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Ericsson*

My first was Ericsson A2618S


----------



## Mulsivaas (Jul 10, 2012)

My very first phone got a call while it was still wrapped on Christmas of seventh-grade year (quite a few years ago now). I got the Samsung Sync. For some incredibly crazy reason, I even still remember the model number: SGH A707. I got the red on and my dad had the grey one.

To be honest, I think it was a hell of a great first phone. It saddens me that all these kids nowadays have super awesome smart phones in, like, fourth grade, when I had to wait and beg for a "dumb" phone.

Meh. Times, they are a-changin'

P.S. I was gonna post a link to a picture, but I cannot because I am too newb.


----------



## netbend (Jul 10, 2012)

Motorola 8900....


----------



## wiz561 (Jul 10, 2012)

*wow*

I forgot the model number, but an ericson phone from the 90's!


----------



## thecashblaster (Jul 10, 2012)

one of those cheesy flip phones ugh


----------



## soclean (Jul 10, 2012)

Nokia 3588i. That phones battery lasted forever. I remember getting an update to allow texting. 


Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX


----------



## Samsung.Galaxy.S3 (Jul 11, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mine was a yellow/black Nextel (don't remember the model).  It was huge and the vibration feature really woke me up at work.


----------



## oddspec (Jul 11, 2012)

Samsung.Galaxy.S3 said:


> Mine was a yellow/black Nextel (don't remember the model).  It was huge and the vibration feature really woke me up at work.

Click to collapse



Sounds like the i530 or i730 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## ayian (Jul 11, 2012)

Nokia 1400, god I loved playing snake on that thing.


----------



## tranceph0rmer (Jul 11, 2012)

Nokia 1100.

Space Invaders FTW!!


----------



## Hui_Lan (Jul 11, 2012)

1. Panasonic GD something
2. Sony ericsson T230
3. Sony ericsson w580i
4. LG KP501
5. Samsung Galaxy Spica (AndroidFTW)
6. Google Nexus S

=)


----------



## Masteq (Jul 11, 2012)

*flesh mphiled*

Siemens C55, black/white screen, no games, those were the times..


----------



## rjp0615 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure of the model, but it was a samsung flip phone


----------



## beaumontcali48 (Jul 12, 2012)

soclean said:


> Nokia 3588i. That phones battery lasted forever. I remember getting an update to allow texting. View attachment 1189294
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX

Click to collapse



That is the exact first phone I own but it was blue and it was a Cingular pay as u go phone its lasted for ever .

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## skorobuh (Jul 12, 2012)

*Motorola*

My first Mobile was in 1997 some Motoral and soon next was Nokia 5110


----------



## dapezboy (Jul 12, 2012)

My first phone, was the Nokia 1110


----------



## codeFriar (Jul 12, 2012)

*my first phone*

was a motorola candybar phone on t-mobile.


----------



## makila (Jul 12, 2012)

and old (late 90's) nokia 6110, think it's in a box still in the garage


----------



## best98 (Jul 12, 2012)

Early 1998, Siemens C25, had no clock, no game then Nokia 5110 with famous Snake ...
Followed by Siemens S35, Nokia 6600, QTEK 5500 (I think) some Blackberries.. and there comes Android with HTC Desire, HTC Aria, and now Samsung G Note.
Myprefered one was by far the QTEK Windows mobile where Apps could be installed, and had a nice battery life doing anything (bluetooth, wifi with even the first skype over wifi I did something around 6-7 years ago ! )
Pierrick


----------



## NRAMlegend (Jul 12, 2012)

Was an great journey from the Motorola 'brick 3' through the Nokia vs Ericsson battles that brought us snake. Nothing will top the pinnacle of mans telecoms achievements through.. the Nokia banana phone!


----------



## Drift King (Jul 12, 2012)

Motorola DynaTAC 8000...  Makes me feel old just thinking about it.


----------



## mykole (Jul 12, 2012)

I had cool looking clear cased pager in one pocket and the hottest smallest sony mars bar cell in the other.....small meaning it almost fit in my pocket. Check out retrobrick dot com.... brought me waaay back


----------



## chlorinekid (Jul 12, 2012)

Bloody hell can't even remember the name of it.. Was a nokia 3210? Seems decades ago heh

Sent from my HTC Sensation


----------



## manfil (Jul 15, 2012)

I think it was my mom's Nokia 6180i
Haha, loved that thing


----------



## Dubs devious (Jul 15, 2012)

My first was a blue Nokia, snake was boss

Sent from my LG-MS690 using xda premium


----------



## waheebc (Jul 15, 2012)

*nokia 3315*

it was nokia 3315...quite popular for its sturdiness..there is a joke goin around on fb that this phone is used by thor as his hammer


----------



## Sight5566 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sony Ericsion K700


----------



## ehsanmp (Jul 15, 2012)

*LOL*

A nokia 6210!


----------



## hoogerd (Jul 15, 2012)

first telephone was the SE T28, so small, thin and light
first smartphone: nokia Symbian 6680, first one I used with satnav programs, excellent!


----------



## autosurgeon (Jul 15, 2012)

Nextel i530

Sent from my Inspire 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## _Variable (Jul 15, 2012)

hoogerd said:


> first telephone was the SE T28, so small, thin and light
> first smartphone: nokia Symbian 6680, first one I used with satnav programs, excellent!

Click to collapse



symbians arent smartphones...


----------



## krallure (Jul 15, 2012)

Motorola Timeport 260 :laugh:
Monochrome graphic, no camera, no web access, just call and sms, the extra was the voice recording function!! :laugh: :good:


----------



## _Variable (Jul 15, 2012)

krallure said:


> Motorola Timeport 260 :laugh:
> Monochrome graphic, no camera, no web access, just call and sms, the extra was the voice recording function!! :laugh: :good:

Click to collapse



What is a monochrome graphic?


----------



## oddspec (Jul 15, 2012)

OptimusLove said:


> What is a monochrome graphic?

Click to collapse



Green and black screen or black and white screen 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Security555 (Jul 16, 2012)

A huge Nokia from 1995, 

Sent from my GT-I9100


----------



## _Variable (Jul 16, 2012)

oddspec said:


> Green and black screen or black and white screen
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



thanks! I thought they wer all green and black? Plz post pics of black and white


----------



## sony.xperia (Jul 16, 2012)

Siemens A35. it has a big antenna on top of it 
I only own it for few months before I bought Siemens C55 which has polyphonic ringtone and supports Java apps.
too bad Siemens didn't last long in mobile phone industry. I wonder if they make android devices, I believe it would be the powerful one.


----------



## andrhitm (Jul 16, 2012)

Siemens C35i.... i hated the big antenna after short use....


----------



## telmosousa (Jul 16, 2012)

My first phone was a Philips Diga  to tell the truth it was from my father and then he gave it to me


----------



## PasqualeITA (Jul 16, 2012)

Nokia 3310 <3

Inviato dal mio IPhone 5


----------



## fabiotasa2 (Jul 16, 2012)

Siemens M35


----------



## *mondman* (Jul 17, 2012)

Nokia 3210

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## a_ya7ya (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi

my 1st mobile phone was Nokia 3310


I was in high school back there, everyday I was trying to create new and apply new ring tons 

I bought it around 133$ before 13 years ago


----------



## taka61 (Jul 17, 2012)

A philiphs phone which i cant really much remember, i think it had antenna and brick game and green screen.


----------



## svtfmook (Jul 17, 2012)

motorola tele-tac 250


----------



## thisisnitwit (Jul 17, 2012)

Loved this phone when I had it.  At the time it was considered the world's "thinnest" phone.  This was on Bell Atlantic, which is now Verizon. 

QUALCOMM QCP-2760




















My last phone before switching to smart phones happened to also be my favorite:

I believe this was the first candy bar style phone with a flip-open qwerty keyboard, but back then seem edits were the ****in ****.  Good old days.  I had this phone when I first created an account with XDA...I think my username may have been pruned.
MOTOROLA A630


----------



## vicky4slayer (Jul 17, 2012)

Mine was sony ericsson w-550i

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda premium


----------



## tadeas482 (Jul 17, 2012)

Sony Ericsson k310i


----------



## sandman97289 (Jul 17, 2012)

An LG flip phone that I can't even remember the model


----------



## jedgell233 (Jul 17, 2012)

Going waaay back lol I had a Nokia 918+ at one time. You were awesome if you had the snake game lol


----------



## Bagbug (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## KingGunna (Jul 17, 2012)

Hm let me think about it..
It was a sagem my x100 (not sure if it is the real name  )


----------



## Cold85 (Jul 18, 2012)

being part of the new generation i had a motorola w490 in black for t-mobile , great little flip phone.


----------



## Dexonja (Jul 18, 2012)

Bagbug said:


>

Click to collapse



Haha nice one 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wphax (Jul 18, 2012)

Old school tracfone, obviously!


----------



## RandoStRand (Jul 18, 2012)

motorola startac


----------



## MRsf27 (Jul 18, 2012)

My first phone was a Samsung A540 on pre-paid plan

2nd was a Nokia 3208c 

3rd was Samsung Gravity Qwerty (which at the time was a badass phone!)

4th was an LG Gossip (terrible phone, lagged like a bastard, but was the first and only phone I had that I could put custom ringtones)

5th was my lovely NEXUS S!

I got into the cell phone game pretty late lol.


----------



## Hoezack (Jul 18, 2012)

First generation razar. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## tuttifrutas (Jul 18, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## schoolofmonkey (Jul 18, 2012)

An old analog Nokia brick. Cost a fortune to make a phone call from lol


----------



## Tonio78370 (Jul 18, 2012)

Waow, a long time ago... 1993 a Nokia 1011. Expensive phone, expensive contract, no coverage (in France) and no battery autonomy...






After that lots of Nokia (of course the 7110 Matrix model), StarTac from Motorola with the extended battery (huge phone), etc.

As soon as it came out: Palm Treo, Sony P1, HTC Windows Phone, iPhone 3GS, 4S and then (now) GNote...


----------



## Marashlim (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, my first phone was Nokia 3310 and then;
Nokia 3330
Nokia 2100
Siemens C55
Nokia 5210
Nokia 3300
A Nokia phone again but I can`t remember which model was it. Anyway;
A Sony Ericsson phone. Can`t remember model again.
Samsung G600
Nokia 6300
HTC Wildfire S
And finally my current phone is Samsung Galaxy S 2


----------



## tarakdave (Jul 18, 2012)

*first phone*

Nokia 3230 
Nokia 6600 
Sony walkman series
nokia n 95 
Iphone 3gs 
Samsung galaxy s2


----------



## soniakyran (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, forever 

I Love Carmen De Mairena


----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Jul 18, 2012)

I had a Sony Ericsson K750i, it was my mom's 
Then bought an iPhone 3GS, and sold it.
Now have a Galaxy S||, hence my username 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCelsian (Jul 19, 2012)

FromiOSToAndroid said:


> I had a Sony Ericsson K750i, it was my mom's
> Then bought an iPhone 3GS, and sold it.
> Now have a Galaxy S||, hence my username
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I had the very first cellular phone offered by Sprint PCS. It was bad = (


----------



## Cretheus (Jul 19, 2012)

1. Samsung SGH-J706
2. Samsung Behold II (Won from a Samsung Sweepstake)
3. BlackBerry Curve 8900
4. Samsung Sidekick 4G
5. Samsung Galaxy Nexus (Current)


----------



## juntulis (Jul 19, 2012)

Siemens a35,
Nokia 3310,
Nokia 1100,
Sony Ericsson K750i,
Nokia n73,
Nokia 5800,
Zte Blade,
Samsung Galaxy S plus.


----------



## PjotrFias (Jul 19, 2012)

Siemens C35 - loved it, but I was too fast with the first time use, so I destroyed the battery
Siemens M55 - "tough" hah, but it had LED lights
Siemens M75 - this one was a tough phone, for a while, then the removable parts started to fall off
Nokia 6121 Classic - nothing to say, it worked for long time, probably still works
Nokia 6210 Navigator - this one is still kicking, after more than 5 years of heavy use
Samsung I5700 Galaxy Spica - painfully slow and half assed attempt to make an Android phone, there is some little hope that it will get CM7
Samsung I9300 Galaxy SIII - perfect


----------



## kaleun (Jul 19, 2012)

Dancall hp 2701. Bought it back in 1995 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## NovAsL (Jul 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310
Nokia N70
Nokia N 95
Sony Ericsson LWW


----------



## xt4cy (Jul 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W550i!


----------



## phonetech101 (Jul 19, 2012)

Desire  

'[' IMG]http://i47.tinypic.com/20b0nrl.png[/IMG ']'


----------



## IAmRelex (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not exactly sure what my first phone was but my first phone on my own plan was the original razor. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Pasacio (Jul 19, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310


----------



## Neil12cross (Jul 19, 2012)

*defy*

My beloved DEFY !!  :good: never though it would get so much development … got JELLIE BEAN :laugh:


----------



## icomrade (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh wow, that would be my POS LG Dare. I hate that thing.


----------



## fenduru (Jul 19, 2012)

LG VX7000 - such a solid phone! I literally threw it at a wall once... not a scratch.

Then I had an LG VX8600 (The first Chocolate Flip)

Then I upgraded to the LG VX8650

Now I'm on a Dinc2


----------



## OmarPlus (Jul 19, 2012)

Nokia 6600, then Nokia 6120 and Galaxy S Plus 

Sent from my S+ using XDA premium


----------



## maokalon (Jul 19, 2012)

Siemens A50,  it was indestructible. I had even hammered nails with it. Though after taking a bath into a bucket with bleach when doing some house chores its display has stopped working. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## renden (Jul 19, 2012)

Motorola dynaTAC 4500L circa 1989. Old bag phone.

Sent from my HTC PH39100 using xda premium


----------



## Phonefanatic.com (Jul 19, 2012)

*Siemens*

Yeaa It was Siemens C10 a very big phone


----------



## fn1046 (Jul 19, 2012)

A Motorola i60c. About as basic as it gets, I didnt even have text messaging enabled. I was always pissed at my friends with their fancy phones that had snake lol.


----------



## gumball925 (Jul 19, 2012)

First was a flip phone, cant remember. My second was a Samsung u100, i loved that phone.


----------



## dmonger11b (Jul 20, 2012)

The old Motorola flip phone. Not the clamshell that most people are used to. This one folded out twice. Once for the number pad and then for the mic no screen or anything like that lol. But first smart phone was a HTC S621 windows mobile phone also the phone that turned me on to Modding. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## weddywie (Jul 20, 2012)

My first phone alcatel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my phone


----------



## Miaron Brightray (Jul 20, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3310
The best phone!


----------



## prakashpun (Jul 20, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 1100 used to love playing snakes game on it...


----------



## Factor8 (Jul 20, 2012)

The first phone I ever had was an Iphone 3GS...
Then I switched to an HTC Incredible S which was my first Android phone. I now have a Galaxy S2 GTI900


----------



## rajasiman (Jul 20, 2012)

*All my phones *

1. Alcatel OT View DB
2. Samsung R200
3. Nokia 6030
4. Nokia 5800 XpressMusic
5. Samsung GT-I9100
6. Samsung GT-N7000


----------



## kriticar (Jul 20, 2012)

Siemens S25


----------



## galaxys (Jul 21, 2012)

See my signature...


----------



## NobleDroid (Jul 21, 2012)

good old nokia 3330...


----------



## mallen462 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia can't remember the model

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KnockNuckle (Jul 21, 2012)

Lol nokia 3310
Siemens s55
Siemens c65
Sony ericcson k700
Sony ericsson k750
Sony ericsson w580
Sony ericsson w595
Samsung s8300 ultra touch
Samsung wave 1
Samsung galaxy R


Sent from my Big R 6363Antutu


----------



## niknDE (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia 6500i Slide. I got it with 12 years - thanks to my parents 
After 4 years it crashed and now I have a GNex and wonder how fast and usefull a smartphone can be 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Marashlim (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, it was Nokia 3310.


----------



## zanywood (Jul 21, 2012)

First android was HTC hero loved that phone so easy to root and aosp vanilla roms were awesum!!

Sent from my HTC_Amaze_4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## Th3D3vil (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia 5110, that thing was almost  indestructible.

Then alot of nokia phones, 8110(I think) was one of the coolest becaust it was so small. They where pushing the boundaries of how small to make them because of the antenna at that point.

After that they all started growing in size.

Bought some Samsung junk and finaly the great N1. 

It's been excellent for me.

Sent from my Nexus One


----------



## Stinocon (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all!

Mmm... Mi first phone was a Nokia 3510i but at this time i' ve got a Samsung Galaxy SL.


----------



## Dennt86 (Jul 21, 2012)

at me my first phone was siemens c6!


----------



## Zergra (Jul 21, 2012)

SE k800i
Moto Defy
HD 2


----------



## chuckly2 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nokia E51.


----------



## Dennt86 (Jul 21, 2012)

and personal there was siemens c55


----------



## Jager23 (Jul 23, 2012)

Siemens M35i
Nokia 3330
lg ???
Nokia 7210
Nokia 6290
Nokia 2710c
HTC Desire S


----------



## jaywalker8888 (Jul 23, 2012)

Philips genie


----------



## BCBO1991 (Jul 23, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens C35
after hat live Hand those phones:
Motorola V3
Motorola Razer
Sony Ericsson K810i
Motorola V300
New i have the one and only:
HTC HD2

Gesendet von meinem NexusHD2 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## michaelschmidt (Jul 23, 2012)

BCBO1991 said:


> My first phone was a Siemens C35
> after hat live Hand those phones:
> Motorola V3
> Motorola Razer
> ...

Click to collapse



The K810i was awsome :laugh:


----------



## Okoplota_Sigamota (Jul 23, 2012)

Ericsson GA628

Sent from my SG S3


----------



## hoomoon (Jul 23, 2012)

Sony Ericsson "something"

Sent from my Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## xiche (Jul 24, 2012)

mine was an Alcatel one touch easy


----------



## penguin00xx (Jul 24, 2012)

HTC Wildfire

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## bthurber (Jul 24, 2012)

Some huge bag phone thing from the early. 90s

Sent from my glacier using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chunkers (Jul 26, 2012)

Startec.  I still want one of those old Zac Morris phones.


----------



## symbianvn (Jul 26, 2012)

Now im using N8 and Asus TF101


----------



## cyanidekiller (Jul 26, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 6020

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr.Mischief (Jul 26, 2012)

Samsung flip phone on Verizon. 

Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ook.tiaopi (Jul 26, 2012)

My first fone is Ericsson GF388

Sent from my HTC Vision using xda app-developers app


----------



## brucekr (Jul 26, 2012)

My first cell was in 1994. Think it was a Motorola


----------



## UltimateAnas (Jul 28, 2012)

Past:

Nokia 3310
A Siemens
LG KE970
LG KE850
Nokia 5800 XpressMusic (red)
Nokia 5800 xm (blue)

Now:

Samsung Galaxy S2

Sent from my GT-I9100 using XDA Premium
If I helped you press thanks!


----------



## barani kumar (Jul 28, 2012)

nokia 8250 
i miss my phone.....


----------



## Dad D O (Jul 28, 2012)

Back in 1995 I bought a brick style phone by nokia, for a penny at radio shack. Had about a two battery life and the plan I was on was 65.00 a month for 95 min with unlimited weekends.


----------



## ErivShadow (Jul 28, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 3110.
Looks very retro today. I would be happy to find it in the cellar. Ten years from now it should be a real cool gadget in the living room.


----------



## lokenok (Jul 28, 2012)

LG kp501 cookie
older than that is using a telephone


----------



## system.img (Jul 28, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace(still using it!)

Sent from my GT-S5830 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saifulsaijue (Jul 28, 2012)

My first phone is nokia 3210...still miss this phone...my first salary my first phone..hahaha

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## dajc12 (Jul 28, 2012)

Siemens S25

Sent from my HTC One V using xda premium


----------



## iNcRiMiNaTi (Jul 28, 2012)

Motorola V220


----------



## blueberry60 (Jul 28, 2012)

Ericsson GH-688 in 1996.


----------



## RomWiz (Jul 28, 2012)

Am old samsung from 2003 or 2004


----------



## mornaistar (Jul 28, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## hottbill (Jul 28, 2012)

crappy black and white kyocera


----------



## umesswitme (Jul 28, 2012)

Samsung vice was my first phone. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jbluna (Jul 29, 2012)

A ****ty, ****ty Samsung instinct
And then a ****ty, ****ty Samsung intercept 


Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Will of fire (Jul 29, 2012)

I had a Motorola RAZR v3 my first phone I got with my first job. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thunderteaser (Jul 29, 2012)

Ericsson T10. Remember that blue brick with the flip and a huge retractable antenna? It had just one line on the screen. Imagine how hard it was to read text messages. To be honest, it was one of the first phones to use SMS back at the days.


----------



## onebornoflight (Jul 29, 2012)

Samsung SCH-A670
LG VX 8300
Kyocera Slider Sonic
Samsung Slash (M610 virgin mobile)
Some Samsung slider from T Mobile prepaid
HTC G1
HTC Mytouch 4G Slide

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using xda app-developers app


----------



## Moe Kaddas (Jul 29, 2012)

*Ericsson T68*

This is was my first phone I have every had.


----------



## firefightercro (Jul 29, 2012)

My first phone was Motorola 8700 Internacional,the hughe brick , then after her; Ericsson GF 788, Nokia 8810, 3210, 3310, Motorola V60, Samsung E700, Z510, Nokia 6280 ,6210 navigator and now HTC Magic,last two years..


----------



## shadowhog006 (Jul 29, 2012)

Sony Xperia Play r800i ~ so far it still works ~ :victory:


----------



## -Anderson- (Jul 29, 2012)

LG cookie fresh now galaxy ace gt s5830i 

Sent from my GT-S5830i


----------



## quanqiang (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, actually I'm just looking


----------



## xd8 (Jul 29, 2012)

It was a brick Nokia phone, don't think I have it anymore, but it was pretty damn good despite being basic.


----------



## Jammol (Jul 30, 2012)

My first phone that I could remember, Sony Walkman W801e or something like that. I thought that thing was the coolest phone ever except it had reception issues.


----------



## splashattack (Jul 30, 2012)

Samsung Flipshot. Calendar was useless on it but other than that I thought it was awesome

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WordsworthESP (Jul 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310 

First smartphone: HTC Inspire 4G (still alive and kickin')

«Sent from my Inspire 4G w/Redemption ICS»


----------



## grayson73 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nokia TDMA phone with AT&T service.  Can't remember the model.


----------



## Pwnzor7 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310!

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ytunes (Jul 30, 2012)

1st nokia 3310
2nd nokia e63
3rd nokia 6260
4th galaxy s2(revolutionary)
Expect to buy galaxy note 2
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## anphrax (Jul 30, 2012)

A really junky Virgin Mobile flip phone, then a Razr, then a G1, and now a Nexus S. Wow I've come a long ways!!


----------



## ronattack (Jul 30, 2012)

Samsung flip phone on tmobile


----------



## reddead66 (Jul 30, 2012)

My first was a used nokia n70

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mouzaihem (Jul 30, 2012)

HTC 8125-->HTC MDA-->HTC 8525-->Sidekick-->HTC Diamond-->HTC HD2-->HTC Sensation-->HTC One X (current)

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## wii005 (Jul 30, 2012)

alcatel one touch


----------



## Ishtakh (Jul 30, 2012)

My first phone : Nokia 7110


----------



## jptman (Jul 30, 2012)

Kids mobile softbank

Sent from my MT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## wheresmyphone (Jul 30, 2012)

my first phone was a htc hero.Then i bought a Samsung Omnia W.


----------



## Gatz21 (Jul 30, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## phil17_FR (Jul 30, 2012)

*First phone*

It was a Motorola Radiocom 2000... In 1982 !!
3,5 kg and weak network in France. It was the beginning of cellular phone system.


----------



## jamarious34 (Jul 30, 2012)

My very first phone was a Sanyo PCS-8300! And I thought it was awesome!

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nitrec (Jul 30, 2012)

Well, first mobile phone i had, was 1999 and a crappy Philips, i can't remember the model, but the LCD had 1 row of text  The second one was Nokia 3110 and this one i really liked, It had a slim battery and that made it even slicker!


----------



## someguywhokills (Jul 30, 2012)

*NOKIA 3315* :laugh:


----------



## skimura89 (Jul 30, 2012)

*Nokia!*

Nokia brick phone with the old school green screen!


----------



## thebeastglasser (Jul 31, 2012)

Check my signature. And lemme just say, the. Rumor touch was the WORST.


----------



## geco4u (Jul 31, 2012)

as far as i remember,
#1 was a Nokia (probably 6110)


----------



## Finalstar46 (Jul 31, 2012)

My very first i bought myself was the Siemens M55 (Color ;D)


----------



## imezi (Jul 31, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



my very first phone is nokia 3310 cost me almost $200 along with the gsm number back on 2001


----------



## h4rl4n (Jul 31, 2012)

My first phone was the never forgotten Nokia 3310. Now i'm owning a GNex, best i've ever had.
Good Old Times when Nokia was market leader.


----------



## xdroidify (Jul 31, 2012)

*Samsung*

In the past few years I had some nokia's than the smartphone came to my life, I believe my first one was an LG, it was rubbish it had lags all over the place and to make it even worse it looked like android but it was a Java phone, so no good apps for me. 
But after that one I got a samsung, think it was the Ace (plus maybe) it was a good phone but than I got myself a Galaxy S +, which is even better...

So I think my best phone is my Galaxy S +...

Maybe a long piece of text  but it's to make it clear


----------



## Itadakiimasu (Jul 31, 2012)

I've handled alot of Siemens from my Dad's and Nokia from my Mom's but my very first phone they got me was the Nokia 1100.


----------



## rvguy (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's my first cell phone: Motorola Bag Phone


----------



## Pr0f_Farnsw0rth (Jul 31, 2012)

Some Nokia junker, then some Samsung junker, then some LG junker, and finally, my DX2!


----------



## duleim (Jul 31, 2012)

nokia 3310! best battery life ive ever had!


----------



## PopAhmad (Jul 31, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W700


----------



## herrrevo (Jul 31, 2012)

Siemens S35i


----------



## themsubtle (Jul 31, 2012)

I had the Trium Mars, and it was awful! 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## spacedkadet (Jul 31, 2012)

First phone was an Alcatel PV129 old analogue phone that I bought when (UK) Vodafone first released pay-as-you-go. It did not last long and broke within days and they didn't have anymore in stock so i took a Nokia 232 instead


----------



## hairul123 (Aug 1, 2012)

Im Using Alcatel OT Pocket about 14 years ago.... my first phone & Free with Contract...
The contract are very expensive a long time ago compare to now more cheaper.


----------



## monose1 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokia 1100 classssssssic 

Sent from my MB860 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Spart (Aug 1, 2012)

First phone I ever owned was a Nokia 3595 in 2003.

First phone I really liked owning was the Nokia 3220 on Suncom in 2004.

The fact is lit up all around and had techno style ring tones made it the most awesome phone in my high school. At least it was until the Razr got super popular. I pined over a Black Razr forever!


----------



## mikhail69 (Aug 1, 2012)

*my first phone is a mystery!*

the very first phone i got was actually just given to me..

it was those 2-liner screens with an orange backlight from alcatel..
it was so weird that i dont even know what was the name of the phone..

but i remember when i got my first Nokia 3210.
God i loved that phone.. the first phone i actually owned with my own cold hard cash.. (i got really poor afterwards.. ahahaha!)


----------



## aremania87 (Aug 1, 2012)

my first phone ....sony ericsson w810


----------



## ora282 (Aug 1, 2012)

The original 2006 Motorola Razr. It was truly an amazing phone, despite it being a clamshell flip phone. There are many Androids i have used that i would trade in a second for this one.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## WeThePeople13 (Aug 1, 2012)

Motorola 120v. Old school back in 02.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sikander3786 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokia 3310, like many other folks.


----------



## +Most. (Aug 1, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Nexus:good:


----------



## SaveeOztra (Aug 1, 2012)

Lg Optimus One p500.
so cool my first android device  :good:


----------



## RomWiz (Aug 1, 2012)

Omg!!
So many people had a android phone as their first.
That makes me feel old


----------



## don2012 (Aug 1, 2012)

wow...111k views but only 3k post....


----------



## BlasFamous (Aug 1, 2012)

Philips Fisio 826


----------



## justajoel94 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokia 6230i


----------



## lemonade747 (Aug 1, 2012)

My first is nokia 5610 express music (it was very hot in that time), then now im using huawei ideos x5 (u8800), it's very good 

-Sent from my u8800-


----------



## stormtrooper_mx (Aug 1, 2012)

My devices:

-Old Nokia Brick phone (don't remember model)
-Nokia 3320 (sold)
-Nokia 3220 (still lives)
-Nokia C3 (still lives)
-Huawei U8180 (actual one)


----------



## lemonade747 (Aug 1, 2012)

What do you think about iphone? Iphone 3, 3gs, 4, 4gs...in my opinion i dont like iphone much bc its security is very annoying, ex: bluetooth

-Sent from my u8800-


----------



## viva-yo (Aug 1, 2012)

A Sony Ericsson

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## divibyzero (Aug 1, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## QippArgent (Aug 1, 2012)

Ha! a push to talk motorola flip phone. Loved playing snake on that thing


----------



## bword (Aug 1, 2012)

I cant remember who made it or the model but imagine the most basic phone with a full blackberry style keyboard that flipped open and had green nokia style screen. Man I thought I was the shi*


----------



## adrianzowe (Aug 1, 2012)

A Nokia 6600!!! Love that phone 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aseermrmr (Aug 2, 2012)

eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



LOL , Nokia 3310

it is old :laugh: it was perfect in that days :good:


----------



## Incyter (Aug 2, 2012)

motorola razr v3c  ooh.. in color!


----------



## Uhnaan (Aug 2, 2012)

Nokia 3390 on Voicestream.  Remember Voicestream?  Remember when Nokia use to have CDMA phones?  (I'm aware that Voicestream was not CDMA; two seperate thoughts.). Ah, the good old days.

Sent from my ADR6350 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jcg11 (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine was a Qualcom.  Not even sure of the model.  Just remember being able to play the snake game and thinking it was the greatest thing ever.


----------



## AnDrOiD.FaNboY (Aug 2, 2012)

Nokia 6233...


----------



## ez2 (Aug 2, 2012)

Miniature Sony Ericsson flip. I don't recall the model but it was like the size of a non filtered pack of cigarettes and about as light

Samsung Galaxy SIII (SPH-L710)


----------



## dishymarco (Aug 3, 2012)

My first phone. Nokia 8110. The matrix phone.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-N7000 met Tapatalk


----------



## Naismith (Aug 3, 2012)

Nokia 1100... i think still works XD


----------



## ehl.ey14 (Aug 3, 2012)

my first cellphone is galaxy y last year only hehehhe


----------



## Ansh1107 (Aug 3, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## knuckle03 (Aug 5, 2012)

Philipps savvy! And it looks like a freakin dildo rocket!

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## saw man (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't remember my first phone ,but I do remember my best one ,the first and the only SE ever exist with massive 4GB internal memory , do u know it ?
Its my SE W950 , a smart phone + Walkman + a touch screen 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TBack (Aug 5, 2012)

Palm Treo


----------



## mediamindlab (Aug 5, 2012)

I think it was the Motorola StarTac . Big black flipphone with orange monochrome display. Then a bigass pouch nokia phone battery in another pocket of the pouch with all kinds pf wires. Still have it doubt it would still start tho ! 8x10 inch battery and u had a block to hangup your phone in. Portable right.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 5, 2012)

My very first phone was a nokia 5110. Lol good old times. 

We're a small crowd left to rotten
There's many answers left
As the pop is growing stronger
Will metal fade away? 


----------



## GeekyNitz (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's a picture. 
Nokia 5110

We're a small crowd left to rotten
There's many answers left
As the pop is growing stronger
Will metal fade away? 


----------



## roymate (Aug 5, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia N70

There were a lot of memories with it.


----------



## MicroGeek (Aug 5, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w810i. Still have it and recently replaced the plastic glass that covers the screen because i fell on it whilst playing football. The screen still worked perfectly! Legendary phone and good for throwing around


----------



## jomameco (Aug 5, 2012)

My first was a motorola startac


----------



## Orkane1989 (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine was this: a Phillips Savvy 






It could only hold 20 txt msgs and 20 call logs before the memory was full  

Sent from Jelly Beaned GT-I9100


----------



## GODISMYCOPILOT (Aug 5, 2012)

My first was the org vodafonfe payg brick it was red and black


----------



## ThePresence (Aug 5, 2012)

Mine was Nokia 7710.....

Sent from my One V using xda premium


----------



## Danshigakusei (Aug 5, 2012)

Dell Streak Pro 101DL
It's my first phone , and now I use.


----------



## NeohdarK (Aug 5, 2012)

My first phone > Nokia 3310


----------



## anil293 (Aug 5, 2012)

My First phone was Nokia 3310(year 2002)
My First Smartphone  was Nokia 6600(year 2004)


----------



## FooSchnickens (Aug 5, 2012)

Started with a Nokia 5110, then a Sony/Ericsson T300, HTC/T-Mo MDA, HTC/T-Mo Wing, HTC G1 and currently use a Samsung Vibrant.


----------



## Ogoshi_ (Aug 5, 2012)

Orkane1989 said:


> Mine was this: a Phillips Savvy
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



This was my first phone too! A hand me down from my parents lol. Then I got a Nokia 3330, great phone! 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tsunii (Aug 5, 2012)

first phone I really used was a Nokia 3310
and it's still working and used as a second device for festivals or camping if I don't want to bring my smartphone


----------



## jellobobbu (Aug 5, 2012)

Sprint Blackberry Pearl 8130, which I sold last month on ebay.


----------



## besieger1 (Aug 5, 2012)

i didnt think it would be worth having a phone a few years ago untill i got my HTC desire HD loved it so much.


----------



## pirmc (Aug 6, 2012)

s5570


----------



## ANG3LK1LL3R127 (Aug 6, 2012)

Motorola t720.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## eddy4823 (Aug 6, 2012)

Samsung BOSS (Reliance gery one).


----------



## Mozmoz.aly (Aug 6, 2012)

A Sony Ericcson t18 (yellow)


----------



## devinenik (Aug 6, 2012)

I used the qualcomm very fat and heavy phone from sprint back in 1998  can't find the model...

Next 

1.samsung flip model.
2.Nokia 6600
3.Blackberry Black box 
4. Blackberry curve
5. Tmobile G2... Its been 2yrs time to change..


----------



## snkcube (Aug 6, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson phone, but I forgot the model of it.


----------



## stopro (Aug 6, 2012)

My first mobile was Alcatel ot-501 I thought that days it was stylish haha

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## ofabhishek (Aug 6, 2012)

Mokia 2600 & some LG B2050 simultaneously.... all color phone

 i've seen my friends using monochrome phone like 3310 but not used myself......

Sent from my GT-I9103


----------



## msgnyc (Aug 6, 2012)

My first cellie was a Sony CMD-Z1 back when I was in HS. First paycheck 

God I loved that phone. 






First smartphone was my beloved HTC Blue Angel/XDA-II/Qtek 9090/Audiovox 6600 etc.... God that phone had a crap load of names hahaha. Its this device which led me to XDA-Dev to begin with. I'll never forget when my screen cracked and got a replacement under warrenty, they screwed up bigtime and sent me 5 brand spank in new phones at no charge instead of 1. I didn't say a word ..... lmao.


----------



## houselective (Aug 6, 2012)

My first phone was siemens c45 at 2004 I think...


----------



## darkhaos (Aug 6, 2012)

Alcatel One Touch Pocket.
One of the first phones having multiline display and vibrator.
I sold it last year, was still fully working and battery was lasting 3 days. =)


----------



## tushar.mokal (Aug 6, 2012)

Nokia 3230...I was the big fan of nokia till last year.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## yosr dammak (Aug 6, 2012)

:laugh: haha 
euuuh i guess my first phone was Motorola , then i bought Siemens , after that Nokia ... then Samsung Champ , corby wifi ... and now i have huawei u8180 haha ! ...


----------



## Roland_Y (Aug 6, 2012)

Iphone 3GS. Then Blackberry.
Then i dive into the Android world, with my current HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## ToinouAngel (Aug 6, 2012)

An Alcatel, about ten years ago, and man does that make me feel old. Can't remember the exact model, but I think I'll always remember how bad the phone was (well at the time it probably wasn't that terrible, but now that I think about it it seems pretty awful). 

First off the only wallpapers you could apply were those in the phone and it was just a bunch of images, no real pictures. Then the only game there was was a puzzle, boring as hell. Oh and the keyboard was a pain in the ass, quite annoying for someone like me who mostly sends texts and never make a call.

Oh dear, how glad am I Android came out.


----------



## codyvance (Aug 7, 2012)

Startac flip phone lol it was awesome at the time 

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S3
Running the kick ass Synergy 1.3 with lean kernel 12-2


----------



## LancerEVA06 (Aug 7, 2012)

My first cell phone was made by Audiovox and actually was in a bag. But my first handheld phone was a Nokia 8290 on VoiceStream.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OsemTV (Aug 7, 2012)

Nokia 3310 )

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## DareT0Be (Aug 7, 2012)

robust like a nokia


----------



## sepu79 (Aug 7, 2012)

nokia 1610.


----------



## gintariukeas (Aug 7, 2012)

LG KP202 


It is amazing how phones changed in last 5 years :fingers-crossed:


----------



## em.mithun (Aug 7, 2012)

*Nokia 6030*

My first ever mobile phone was Nokia 6030.


----------



## agirardello (Aug 7, 2012)

I had the Nokia 7110... Amazing phone! :good:


----------



## hcxeron (Aug 7, 2012)

*ericsson t18*

ericsson t18


----------



## MackDaddyC (Aug 7, 2012)

razr


----------



## efxbug (Aug 7, 2012)

My very first phone was an Alcatel OT Club DB
I was in love with it because it had a better network than nokias at the time... so, my second one was another Alcatel, OT 511.
Then I had an LG, a Motorola L6...
And now I own a Nexus One (with Jellybean ^^) and a LG Optimus Black :good:


----------



## deadpunk (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine was Ericsson A1018


----------



## jkm11 (Aug 7, 2012)

Samsung v 410 or 140. Cdma


----------



## Wolfbeef123 (Aug 7, 2012)

-Lg Lx350
-Palm Centro (hell of a smartphone!)
-Palm Pixi (no wifi?!)
-Epic 4g (hell yeah!)
-Epic 4g Touch (didn't like it as much)
-Epic 4g
-iPhone 4 (Wtf?)
-iPhone 4s (siri is useless)
-Galaxy Nexus (Jelly Belly For The Win!)
-Lg Lotus (temporary)
-Galaxy S3 (white, hell yeah!)


----------



## inyourroom91 (Aug 7, 2012)

2 cups tied to a string....

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## ronson17 (Aug 7, 2012)

inyourroom91 said:


> 2 cups tied to a string....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Bahahahahahahah

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 7, 2012)

GUYS GUUS GUYS GUYS GUYS

BREAKING NEWS
IPHONE 3G looks like IPHONE 3GS!!!!" APPLE COPIED STEVE JOBS!!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Seffel (Aug 7, 2012)

First where a Nokia 1611, had an extra large battery for it so it lasted even longer.


----------



## heretix (Aug 7, 2012)

Siemens S35i

Almost unbreakable!


----------



## DabuPL (Aug 7, 2012)

Nokia 3200

All I remember is that horrible keyboard.


----------



## saw man (Aug 7, 2012)

The mighty SE W950 Walkman 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## troyekto (Aug 7, 2012)

Motorola StarTac


----------



## holtr94 (Aug 7, 2012)

My first phone was one of those candy bar style Nokia phones. The indestructible ones. Then I got an iPhone 3GS, then an iphone 4, and just a few days ago my first android, the HTC One X.

Sent from my HTC One XL using xda app-developers app


----------



## GiulioPasini (Aug 8, 2012)

Motorola C200, still worling well
Today(Androids): Moto Charm, XOOM and Defy, Galaxy Ace, Asus Transformer Prime 

Sent from my MB502 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FDBTech (Aug 8, 2012)

I can't remember my first phone ever but i do remember my first smartphone!
HTC Inspire!


----------



## vedf (Aug 8, 2012)

Don't remember the exact model, but it was a free LG flip phone from Verizon.

It did have a color screen and a camera. No games. Pretty much purely for emergencies and contacting my parents as a kid.


----------



## cascabel (Aug 8, 2012)

K750i. The first phone that i bought myself.

Sent from my rooted tomato using xda app


----------



## Logik64 (Aug 8, 2012)

My trusty Nokia 3410. Built like a brick!


----------



## newskin_ink (Aug 8, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## rustedfate (Aug 8, 2012)

*Nostalgia*

My first was the Panasonic g500, weighing 215gms and on just a single network..
I then moved to the Panasonic GD90 which was much much smaller and lighter and had dual backlights lol


----------



## vrshivashankar (Aug 8, 2012)

Here is the list below :-

01. Reliance cdma - 2003
02. Nokia 6220 - 2004 to 2006
03. Motorola L7 - 2006 to 2007
04. Sony ericsson W810i - 2007 to 2008
05. Nokia express music 5610 - 2008 to 2009
06. Sony ericsson k 810i - 2009
07. Nokia 5230 - 2009 to 2010
08. Sony ericsson xperia mini - 2010
09. Samsung galaxy Ace S5830 - 2011
10. HTC explorer - till date

Next I will update when i buy


----------



## Ciofeca999 (Aug 8, 2012)

Motorola C330

Had to change it because the battery died and it was built in the phone... crazy design :silly:


----------



## rohanjain91 (Aug 8, 2012)

nokia 3310// hehehe


----------



## GRatQ (Aug 8, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## rcsredmage (Aug 8, 2012)

Mitsubishi M21i

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda premium


----------



## humzaahmed155 (Aug 8, 2012)

A Sagem 3020MW, which is also Sagem's first phone.

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## carleeto (Aug 8, 2012)

A Sony Ericsson mobile silver thing with a weak charging port that meant it was impossible to charge after 2 years. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zavon (Aug 8, 2012)

I had the Sony Ericsson T39 as well.


----------



## maya79 (Aug 8, 2012)

It was Motorola V66


----------



## d0ppler302 (Aug 8, 2012)

Samsung SCH-A670
LG 8300
LG Voyager
Motorola Droid
HTC Droid Incredible
Motorola Droid 2 Global (used in Australia)
HTC Rezound

never realized how many phones i've had, and i still have them all laying around haha :laugh:


----------



## bpitanga (Aug 8, 2012)

I had:

- Motorola Cliq with Android 1.6 (usable only after an upgrade to 2.2, using a custom ROM).
- Samsung Galaxy S (broke the screen inside my pocket).
- Motorola Atrix (missed an OLED display).
- Samsung Galaxy Note, nowadays (loving it).

By.


----------



## gilbydakid (Aug 8, 2012)

This was my first phone. anyone remember voicestream?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda premium


----------



## GuestD2157 (Aug 8, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w595

Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## avr-Illithian (Aug 8, 2012)

My first phone was a BlackBerry pearl. Not the flip one, the brick one.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using xda app-developers app


----------



## wrongdna123 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nexus S is my first


----------



## fxstone (Aug 8, 2012)

Nokia 5110
Quite the brick but I loved it and I'd say the best thing about it was snake 

Sent from my GT-I9001


----------



## ares05 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol I know what you mean!  
Was my old man's first phone. Thought it was the coolest thing in the whole world when he bought it. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## HeoSuaXongDzoLua (Aug 9, 2012)

1. Nokia xxxx with any touch, hard keyboard
2. Motorola V2
3. BB 8100
4. iPhone 3
5. iPhone 4
6. HTC Mozar
7. Samsung Omnia

I'm being in love with WP7 :good:


----------



## Ren7on (Aug 9, 2012)

Nokia 6110 (modern brick)
Nokia 282 (really love this one)
Motorola StarTac 85 (analog)
Motorola StarTac 130 (digital)
SonyEricsson T100 (lost in a town car)
SonyEricsson K750 (lost in a U2 concert)
SonyEricsson W300 (sold)
SonyEricsson W880i (still have it and works like a charm)
SonyEricsson Xperia X10 Mini Pro (With ICS)

Yes, I married with SE, but I'll never gonna foget my first love...


----------



## Infy_AsiX (Aug 9, 2012)

nostalgia, sigh. 

from these Nokia's to my first and current Android, the O2X









Sent from my Optimus 2X using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## xXmystuffXx (Aug 9, 2012)

My first phone was the virgin Mobile snapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thedrcarl (Aug 9, 2012)

First ever ever?

Nokia 5110.

Pulled it out of a drawer last year, it had been sitting there for over a decade. Powered up, two bars of battery left. Damn things will never die.


----------



## someone173 (Aug 9, 2012)

Motorola v551. The number of phones I have for the sake of having is at ridiculous levels now.


----------



## Buzzwave (Aug 9, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola m3888. It had a huge battery-pack but was also working with 4 AA batteries. I'm really surprised that google finds many photos of this legacy device.

My second phone was a Nokia 5110. Very classical.

Then one of the best phones I ever owned was the Siemens ME45. Great outdoor phone, very relyable and small.

To complete the history: Sony-Ericsson T610, Sony-Ericsson K800i, Samsung Omnia i9000, Nokia C5

I was using that crappy Windows Mobile 6.5 Samsung Omnia much too long. This year I started to get into Chinese Dual-SIM phones with android 4. Had some bad experiences. For now I am quite happy with Lenovo A750. In October I get back to China, maybe I'll also buy an A789.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 9, 2012)

The very first: Nokia 5130


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2012)

Nokia n72


----------



## 505dv (Aug 9, 2012)

The Nokia 3210





And after that a Nokia 6100, which I still think looks incredible


----------



## squash96 (Aug 9, 2012)

Nokia 5110... it wasn't just phone - it was tool for self-defense. But seriously - to this day I wonder from which wall I tore this brick


----------



## coderzs (Aug 9, 2012)

*nokia*

Nokia 7610


----------



## rifqionta (Aug 9, 2012)

The infamous Nokia 3210 
The first phone to had the legendary Snake game. not the stupid snake II, the original snake


----------



## CMDann (Aug 9, 2012)

My frist phone was a little grey samsung flip phone which I used for 3 years until getting a blackberry pearl. Once that contract was over I upgraded to an galaxy s2x, broke it and used an optimus black for a while. I replaced the s2x and never looked back. I do use a sony xperia arc as an mp3 player.


----------



## Schlahbi (Aug 10, 2012)

Ericson T28.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Jcossack88 (Aug 10, 2012)

It was some Keyocera Slider pre-paid Virgin Mobile phone....I remember I got it for Christmas. I loved the slider feature so much that all of my phones (Except my current phone), have had some slider.


----------



## AlanVG (Aug 10, 2012)

I got mine right after AT&T came out with the Go phones.  It was an old LG flip phone.  If I remember right, I had a really hard time converting from texting with numbers to texting on a qwerty keyboard.


----------



## stavgayer (Aug 10, 2012)

Well i think it was some motorola i dont even remember the model
but i really loved him


----------



## satiz (Aug 10, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## nablacksax (Aug 10, 2012)

I got my first cell phone when I move away from home and I had to pick between a cell phone and a land line. So, the LG Chocolate was my first. Great phone IMO. Have a droid 2 right now.


----------



## fashion_live (Aug 10, 2012)

Motorola 7200


----------



## mathburn (Aug 10, 2012)

if android Galaxy S is my first phone:laugh:


----------



## im abcd (Aug 10, 2012)

I had this beauty  , nokia 6030 .


----------



## tormentured (Aug 10, 2012)

*Back to the basic*

Ericsson A1018.. how to get this phone nowadays.... :laugh:


----------



## masque3000 (Aug 10, 2012)

Motorola beeper
PrimeCo flip phone
Sony Ericsson handheld
Samsung flip phone
Palm Treo 650
Treo 755p (burgundy)
HTC TP2 (unlocked)
mT4g

~Via Tapatalk on mT4g running 0.0's CM10 JB Desire S port (v8/6)


----------



## Eternalty (Aug 10, 2012)

Some Sony Ericson long ago don't even know model hah

Sent from Team Pirate


----------



## Egooktamuck (Aug 10, 2012)

Nokia 2110i - That was great in 1996

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5110 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasqid (Aug 10, 2012)

First Phone Ever? A Qualcom BRICK. And I do mean a brick. (1997) and I only had 30 minutes of use of it. At least it was a brick without the 6 inch antenna on it.

First Smart phone? A Palm Pre. I seem to purchase a phone and with in 12 months they go belly up.


----------



## stefyvoly (Aug 10, 2012)

Nokia 3220.
Ahh I used to love the sidelights on that thing!


----------



## haker307 (Aug 10, 2012)

Nokia don't no what modal but it was like a gray and green colour and massive but never let me down  

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## nicolas2008 (Aug 10, 2012)

My first phone was Sony Ericsson J300i
Still think it has great design...


----------



## TrueXdaNoob (Aug 10, 2012)

*Huawei Ideos U8150*



hansalvato said:


> MOTO RAZR still beats my G2

Click to collapse



Huawei Ideos U8150 aka T-mobile comet. Still alive rite now


----------



## Sanadrate (Aug 10, 2012)

G2 greatest phone ever!


----------



## Bonu (Aug 10, 2012)

panasonic gd 30 somewhere in the good old 90s


----------



## 22sl22 (Aug 11, 2012)

Nokia 6600 followed by an old flip motorola.


----------



## Bonu (Aug 11, 2012)

Old flip Motorola v170 also followed my Panasonic. It was worse.


----------



## sixchar (Aug 11, 2012)

A Nokia 7200... (gawd those ringtones make me shudder)

---------- Post added at 06:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------

Actually, then I had this beautiful Samsung flip phone - it was brilliant... I wish I could find the model number.

Very rectangular, with a flip cover for the buttons... did voice recording and stuff. Beautiful for it's time


----------



## drakeymcmb (Aug 11, 2012)

My old pebble phone and then the Samsung solstice 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tomcat65 (Aug 11, 2012)

Motorola star-tec I think it was called ..lol

Sent from my M886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GAPY427 (Aug 11, 2012)

A Nokia 5510.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Gam3boy (Aug 11, 2012)

my 1st phone was nokia n73


----------



## leoneiva (Aug 11, 2012)

*Old phone*

siemens a40 
back to 2002
:cyclops::cyclops:


----------



## capinfusenote (Aug 11, 2012)

First phone was a motorola startec analog phone

Sent from my Note i717 rock in out with my sock out using AOCP


----------



## preetshardoc (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine was Trium.....with a retractable antenna, and add on covers.....way back in 2000.....i think it was from mitsubishi...not sure though.......but i was so happy with it...
Came in a big sollid plastic box.........
Now so expensive phones also come in these smallest possible cardboard boxes...


----------



## kinosness (Aug 11, 2012)

I had a Nokia 5110.

My first smart phone was an HTC Universal/JasJar. I think I lasted a whole month on Windows Mobile before crawling back to Nokia!


----------



## Rd. Vortex (Aug 11, 2012)

A Nokia 3310 with white covers. Durable as hell and it had the classic snake game.   

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jmaiman (Aug 11, 2012)

LG chocolate and it was horrible 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## oddspec (Aug 11, 2012)

jmaiman said:


> LG chocolate and it was horrible
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Ugg I will never buy a lg phone ever again 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Teraclips (Aug 12, 2012)

Kyocera Slider, that's all i remember about my first phone


----------



## gregoryonline (Aug 12, 2012)

some olddd generation cingular phone.  thing was indestructible.  i threw it off the stairs countless times to see if it could survive.


----------



## tlrsax54 (Aug 12, 2012)

Some cheap small flip phone by Samsung...wish I could remember it!  Seems like such a long time ago!


----------



## Dogie52 (Aug 12, 2012)

LG VU

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## imadk2 (Aug 12, 2012)

My very first android phone was eris.  Lol i remember it took me more then 20 hours to root and  flash it to cricket. btw,,,i unrooted since it was rooted already. That study of mine help me enormously.  2nd  phone>DX1 >>> Thunderbolt >>> HTC Evo >>> HTC Evo 3D

I'm HTC Fanataic just like i  love Honda.

Peeaaccee


----------



## Jasonhunterx (Aug 12, 2012)

First Phone was tracfone then bunch of other junky phones then got a Vibrant 3G amazing phone and Now galaxy nexus 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## adlakeche (Aug 12, 2012)

*I go way back*



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



First phone was a US West bag phone 1988


----------



## Furitu (Aug 12, 2012)

It was a black and white GSM nokia xD


----------



## xzyl08 (Aug 12, 2012)

mine is nokia 3315 LOL XD... and i always play SNAKE


----------



## Mikopet (Aug 12, 2012)

i think my first was Siemens M35. in year of '99 maybe


----------



## PoXFreak (Aug 12, 2012)

Actually, now that I think about it, my first cellphone was a Motorola nextel i700, which from there I ended up with the i1000 plus. Had that phone for 14+ years, and still works great, just not using it.

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Tiaso (Aug 12, 2012)

first phone was nokia 2100! love the solid build =D


----------



## asilviug (Aug 12, 2012)

My first phone was the last handset from Ericsson before it was hooked up with Sony. 
Ericsson R 600
Great phone I still have it but it doesn't work anymore 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## younagi (Aug 12, 2012)

cool

Sent from my LT18i using xda premium


----------



## masterpkg (Aug 12, 2012)

My First phone was Samsung T809. Used to love that phone lol


----------



## telep (Aug 12, 2012)

Nokia 3510


----------



## coldrazor (Aug 12, 2012)

K660 SoEric

Enviado desde mi Galaxy Nexus usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## funkyblue04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia 5110. Purchased second hand on Christmas Day 2001 from a cousin for $50 Australian Dollars. 

Also Purchased a Virgin Mobile prepaid pack and remember having a conversation with the activation guy about working on Christmas. He was happy for the extra money! Still have the same number till this day  

Its sad to see Nokia die a slow death. Windows Phone is the end IMO. They could have released a KILLER Android phone. They had the market share. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## Gloamin (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia 3310, indestructible.  Besides battery life, it works perfectly fine still.


----------



## rezz93 (Aug 13, 2012)

*What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Motorola Razr

It served me well for about 6 years.


----------



## Joseph013 (Aug 13, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 1100. Best phone ever I had.


----------



## gagb1967 (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia 2120 I believe, star tac, Ericsson,. Windows 5.5,  Android, Eris was the first

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Verity1l:1l (Aug 13, 2012)

*Moto Razr*

Mine was a RAZR and it had a dragon that was embed on it's cover. I loved it!  I miss t-mobile's 5 favs and now I have/had Cricket MSGM8 that I have had since 2010. Yes, I am serious. I just now am on the verge of my first smartphone. I will miss my little phone though because I love Q keyboards and the fact that this phone was thrown, dropped, drowned, and frozen, but survived years. Now I will have to worry about dropping my phone on a pillow unless I have a nice case, which my old phone never had to start.


----------



## Sandeep_Jagtap (Aug 13, 2012)

*ASUS P320*

ASUS P320

Windows 6.1 mobile
which i tried to upgrade to 6.5..
Alas quite slow one..
but that mob brought me to xda


----------



## InsaneCloaks (Aug 13, 2012)

Some really big nokia of which i do not know the type number


----------



## o-l-a-v (Aug 13, 2012)

SE W300i. S*cked bigtime :good:


----------



## zaclye (Aug 13, 2012)

nokia 8210 !


----------



## tillaz (Aug 13, 2012)

sony Ericsson GA628


----------



## UnsignedZero (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine is an old Vox 8500 from Virgin Mobile. Gotta love the B&W screen with 7 different back lit colors you can pick from.


----------



## plexwang (Aug 13, 2012)

eriscon t39

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zetthy (Aug 13, 2012)

Nokia Brick. Still works actually, even after like 15 years. Playing snake on touchscreen just doesn't have the same emotional pull.


----------



## Roxy (Aug 13, 2012)

Motorola Razr ( the flip phone type )


----------



## amus1c (Aug 14, 2012)

It was Motorola Startac..like ages ago..can't remember the actual serial off of it...


----------



## ProGTO (Aug 14, 2012)

The first phone I ever got was the Sensation 4G, parents didn't very let me get a phone till long time.


----------



## sickkside13 (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh god u cant say everyone didnt had their Motorola razor v3 lol 

Sent from my LG-P999


----------



## Skrandy Swag (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeaaaaup, Motorola Razr V3 here, I was 12 years old (I'm 18 now) and I did this the first night I got it: Custom bootloader, unlocked, clublights.


----------



## kain6977 (Aug 14, 2012)

My first phone was the old Nokia with the swappable faceplates back in the mid 90's


----------



## sfmking (Aug 14, 2012)

samsung n100
hahaha

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2

---------- Post added at 11:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:09 AM ----------




kinosness said:


> I had a Nokia 5110.
> 
> My first smart phone was an HTC Universal/JasJar. I think I lasted a whole month on Windows Mobile before crawling back to Nokia!

Click to collapse



my first and best smart phone is dhd
ilove it


Sent from my HTC Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orgasmatron (Aug 14, 2012)

- one nokia with the size of a brick, can't remember the name
- samsung luminix
- sony ericson w300i
- htc wildfire
- motorola defy (lost)
- motorola atrix (with dead capacitive buttons, running CM10 w/ softkeys)


----------



## IdeosDev (Aug 14, 2012)

Was a nokia supporter but till android changes the world
First > Nokia 6020


----------



## ariez4u (Aug 14, 2012)

My first  phone was nokia 3410, was a die hard fan of symbian, but since i have used android (htc desire s), not willing to revert .

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## Jmas25 (Aug 14, 2012)

ariez4u said:


> My first  phone was nokia 3410, was a die hard fan of symbian, but since i have used android (htc desire s), not willing to revert .
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium

Click to collapse



Mine was the nokia 3310, now can be considered a throwing weapon an seriously you can kill someone with that haha


----------



## chaun1308 (Aug 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310 was the first phone I've owned XD That shooting game and unbreakable shell hahaha Great times XD


----------



## neojith (Aug 14, 2012)

Nokia Ngage QD... Loved playing Games on it.. Asphalt, Fifa And the fighting game called ONE.


----------



## Dj_Fex (Aug 15, 2012)

my first phone was a benq-siemens ef81 it was a big flip phone (not comaparable to current smartphones )
today i use a sony ericson xperia arc s with cyanogenmod 9 (fxp)


----------



## sidthegreatest (Aug 15, 2012)

Motorola SLVR L7
Motorola ROKR EM30
Micromax Q7
HTC Wildfire S


----------



## ashikh89 (Aug 15, 2012)

*my first fon*

samsung flip  sgh 900 then nokia n73 and now samsung galaxy r


----------



## Okizhaa (Aug 15, 2012)

Nexus S.. 

Envoyé depuis mon P-970 avec Tapatalk


----------



## ariez4u (Aug 15, 2012)

Jmas25 said:


> Mine was the nokia 3310, now can be considered a throwing weapon an seriously you can kill someone with that haha

Click to collapse



Lol, used to play classic snake game all the time, and composing monophonic ringtones, sound was really loud. I think that full volume of a ringtone is still unbeaten

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda premium


----------



## jasonpugatch (Aug 15, 2012)

Nokia!


----------



## Ronan1888 (Aug 15, 2012)

First one I purchased:

Virgin Lobster hahahah


----------



## Pecan-fan (Aug 16, 2012)

My first phone was a candybar Nokia (3120, I think) with a black & white display illuminated with a green light. It was back in 1998.


----------



## oozaimee (Aug 16, 2012)

Nokia 3350
Sony Ericsson K700i
Sony Ericsson K750i
Sony Ericsson K800i
HTC HD2
HTC Desire HD


----------



## chivazregal (Aug 16, 2012)

My first was Nokia 8210 

Nokia was my favorite brand


----------



## shrieden (Aug 16, 2012)

One of the classic Nokia's.  Playing snake on that thing.....I was a master!!!!


----------



## famphere (Aug 16, 2012)

first phone i ever have is nokia 3200 
then i bought nokia 6630 then samsung i450
at last i left symbian when the android comes 
i never have any impression for nokia anymore
poor nokia :'(


----------



## bobkingsley (Aug 16, 2012)

*dont know exactly*

It was some Alcatel phone lol hmm then a old Siemens


----------



## laneyofdeath (Aug 16, 2012)

MACHETE! said:


> Working on my 10 post minimum for the development forums. Nextel Motorola 700 Big Yellow Beast...

Click to collapse



If a mod sees u posting irrelevant posts they may reset your posts. U just had to say "i had a ....." 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bestandroiddev (Aug 16, 2012)

My first phone was the iphone 56 running ios 72 now with widgets. The phone came with a copy of Dr Dres album Detox.


----------



## rosenbs (Aug 17, 2012)

Don't remember the model, but it was a sprint flip phone, and was almost 2 inches thick, almost couldn't close my suit buttons when I wore it on my belt


----------



## alge30 (Aug 17, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T20e, or s.

Sent from my Desire HD using tapatalk v2 on ICS 4.0.4


----------



## ricedragon (Aug 17, 2012)

Nokia 5110 w/ changeable face plates!

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpoonyAU (Aug 17, 2012)

Motorola Jazz ... it did the job at the time! Now the kids use it as a toy


----------



## nokix (Aug 17, 2012)

*I thought about the exact same thing today*

Phillips Fizz


----------



## kin912 (Aug 17, 2012)

my phone ever owned all made by nokia.such as 8320 and 5320xm.


----------



## 98Slowstang (Aug 17, 2012)

Mine was the nokia 3560 for cingular. I loved that phone. It was so indestructible I put it through a sheet rock wall and it didn't do anything to it.


----------



## justkidding1337 (Aug 17, 2012)

My first ever phone was an alcatel one with a two line display^^


----------



## b16h22 (Aug 17, 2012)

A Nokia 2690,it looked cool in blue.

sent while doin' some burnouts


----------



## Syrusoo (Aug 17, 2012)

I was a proud owner of the G1 then moved up to the G2 which I gave to my wife and now have the Galaxy s2.


----------



## elm3 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## kgowrav (Aug 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## KingAmir (Aug 17, 2012)

I first owned the samsung j700. Pretty loyal if you ask me. I used to get excited when I found secret codes and developer options. Now I am not even that excited when I manage to get ics on a old x8. Just age


----------



## mcpweev (Aug 17, 2012)

Nokia 5160..... I had the keyboard lights modded red and an led flashing antennae. That thing was a beast!

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## CeloKO (Aug 17, 2012)

motorola startac


----------



## berdo (Aug 17, 2012)

I had (technically still have) a Motorola MPX-220.  I have a silver and black one.  The silver one is actually Cingular Branded.


----------



## MACHETE! (Aug 17, 2012)

Nextel Motorola 700 Big Yellow Beast...


----------



## shaunnicho (Aug 17, 2012)

Nokia 2110 ...amazing how phones have changed in a relatively short time

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Willy84 (Aug 17, 2012)

a realy old motorola - but one of the first with WAP and the support for viewing jpg-pictures (on a black/white display )


----------



## Deleted member 4497563 (Aug 18, 2012)

Blue Nokia Tracfone (MIA)
Motorola Razr (drowned)
iPhone 3G (Sold to Game Stop)
HTC Rhodium (Given away)
T-Mobile HTC G2 (Given Away)
Samsung Intercept (Stored Away, piece of crap)
Motorola Triumph (Current phone, wish it had more support)


----------



## davedw (Aug 18, 2012)

first nokia 3310

se w810i

and today the nexus s


----------



## Tamaskan (Aug 18, 2012)

nokia 3310 blue haha 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## vinc26730 (Aug 19, 2012)

my first was nokia 3310, can't broke him ahah ^^


----------



## jokabbt (Aug 19, 2012)

This is my first one, maybe Motorola 6700?


----------



## BurnRubber90 (Aug 19, 2012)

A Nokia 5070.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ApolloVonSol (Aug 19, 2012)

An original Sidekick!


----------



## Flextrick (Aug 19, 2012)

no, just kidding.
my first phone was a nokia xx.


----------



## KickinTheBobos (Aug 19, 2012)

My first phone was a Blue Sprint Katana. It was the last flip phone I ever owned, and was cool enough (for a first phone, I guess).


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Aug 19, 2012)

Nokia2600
-
Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e


----------



## sosandroid (Aug 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## s3ff3r (Aug 19, 2012)

My first phone was a net10 phone! then I upgraded to a Moto RAZR cause EVERYONE had one, so of course i needed it too


----------



## Shaky156 (Aug 19, 2012)

Panasonic gd67 I think something pike that


----------



## TinkerbeII (Aug 19, 2012)

*Apache xv6700... and it is still being used for an alarm clock/mp3 player after all these years! =]*


----------



## nmah75 (Aug 19, 2012)

Motorola Flare


----------



## veredi (Aug 19, 2012)

Siemens с25. Bought in August, 1997.


----------



## bigfdaddy2 (Aug 19, 2012)

Motorola startac...still got it lol...with two battery and charger ...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## sfmking (Aug 20, 2012)

Sumsung n100
Still got it
And love it


Sent from my dhd.
(Mostafa)


----------



## danielcode10 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nokia 3210

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrsmiles (Aug 20, 2012)

cant remember exactly but was an old flip phone, then came the blackberry and now android.


----------



## jpierce1987 (Aug 20, 2012)

My first phone was an AT&T Nokia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That amazingly HD green screen, with the intense high tech gamery known only as 'Snake'   I sent this phone through the washer and dryer and it was still ON when i found it!  Nokia made some great phones back then!  And i don't remember EVER dropping a call.  Now i have a very very expensive phone, and i drop several calls a day...  Phones today can do everything except for make a phone call, its kinda aggravating.


----------



## TheEnigmist (Aug 20, 2012)

motorola 8700
:laugh:
I still have it somewhere xD


----------



## Drake1983 (Aug 20, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## qfx007 (Aug 20, 2012)

1. NOKIA


----------



## Hstar (Aug 20, 2012)

My first phone's considering these came out and after a few days i got them

Samsung d-900
LG Viewty
Skypephone
Blackberry
Blackberry
Ipod Touch
HTC One V


----------



## stubornman (Aug 21, 2012)

mine was the old U S Cellular flip phone, no camera or web, you know, the one for a penny.


----------



## kaus1108 (Aug 21, 2012)

Started with a Motorolla talkabout way back in the 90's, now using the galaxy s3. Yes phones have come a long way and now hold an integral part of our lives. Not favourable in all cases, but that is life


----------



## 2lss (Aug 21, 2012)

Old Sprint flip phone. No camera, or data. Just a green lcd.


----------



## Raz0r1911 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ericsson T10i


----------



## vivek_bhoj (Aug 21, 2012)

My first phone was awesome Nokia 1108


----------



## Mercedes-Benz (Aug 21, 2012)

*It's not a long history``*

First one is a domestic phone named Hitel, can't remember it's model. It was in 2008 and it has dual-sim function.
Second one is Nokia 5230, cheap but good in 2011.
I look forward my third one, maybe it will be Nokia or Xperia.


----------



## zarl0ck (Aug 21, 2012)

Nokia N95. The first phone that came with 5mp camera, had wireless and a lot of other stuff. I still have it and it still rocks!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OsemTV (Aug 21, 2012)

Nokia 3310 the best hp forever.  Lol.  

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## alex xander (Aug 21, 2012)

sony erricson k310i


----------



## touheed.. (Aug 21, 2012)

First was nokia e62 best qwerty keyboard ever made ..  enjoyed wd tht set

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Inkedadrenaline (Aug 21, 2012)

Nextel lol



VZW Galaxy SIII Unlocked on Beans Build 9


----------



## CMZoller (Aug 21, 2012)

Mai first phone was a Sagem MyX2-2 With colored Display (exciting!!!!)- bought by my parents..

Sent from my U8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hiSSteria (Aug 21, 2012)

Motorola T2288. <3

I remember, battery could last up to 11 days, when i didn't use it much. Wish I still have it around...


----------



## yodawgiherdyoulike (Aug 21, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson*

It was Sony Ericsson T200. One of the first models after the sony and erricson merge.


----------



## realmain (Aug 22, 2012)

First ever? Probably a Razor


----------



## rimalisaac (Aug 22, 2012)

it was in 2002 with Siemens C25


----------



## cHeztER (Aug 22, 2012)

Sony Ericsson Z610i (half year) -> K810i (3years!!:victory -> SAMSUNG GALAXY S II:good:


----------



## hchristy2013 (Aug 22, 2012)

My first cell phone ever was the T-Mobile Motorola V195S. My first Verizon phone was an LG Voyager. 

Sent from my ADR6425LVW


----------



## hyperqwest (Aug 22, 2012)

WOW it was the sprint katana! My wife had the pink one.:good::laugh:


----------



## djglow1 (Aug 22, 2012)

A classic Nokia phone 

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using xda app-developers app


----------



## SAMCRO17 (Aug 22, 2012)

First phone was old grey Nokia...first smart phone was black berry pearl

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chakdev (Aug 22, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson T610*

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson T610... I remember it was one of the very first color phones


----------



## fbifone (Aug 22, 2012)

was a samsung ... but I do not remember which one ...


----------



## moorkai (Aug 22, 2012)

My first phone ever was a good ol' Nokia 3310.


----------



## Addamaccada (Aug 22, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola StarTAC flip phone back in the mid 90's

Sent from my Desire S using xda app-developers app


----------



## KeithOYS (Aug 22, 2012)

The very first phone I owned was *Sony Ericsson W890i*. 
Sony Walkman phones ftw~


----------



## ka-la (Aug 22, 2012)

The first phone I had was nokia 1611
I remember my mom got a new phone and she gave it to me to play around, it was huge brick, lol.
I thnik I was 5-6 years old then. Even though I couldn't do anything with it I really liked it, I still have it somewhere lying around I think....

But the very first my own owned phone (brand new) was Nokia 3410, much better than 3310 
Remember I got it for my birthday.


----------



## azenra (Aug 22, 2012)

mine is a Sony Ericsson K320 :laugh:


----------



## federikk90 (Aug 22, 2012)

Bah , a nokia think but don't remember the model  xD


----------



## Stovine (Aug 22, 2012)

My first phone was bought two weeks ago. LG P990. Not bad, and not that good either


----------



## dkramer74 (Aug 22, 2012)

Motorola timeport was my first


----------



## Clyde Tacoma (Aug 23, 2012)

Sony Ericsson of some sort. Not color but it had the game snake on it! 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mickwpaul (Aug 23, 2012)

Motorola 8200


----------



## Abdulrahman91 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bulutz (Aug 23, 2012)

My first phone was.Nokia 3310. Miss that phone

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Yozger (Aug 23, 2012)

Nokia 6230


----------



## twingle (Aug 23, 2012)

Nokia 3310 (unreal)


----------



## rawmad (Aug 23, 2012)

Nokia 3210 
Sent from my BioWonder using Tapatalk


----------



## bar_rodoy (Aug 23, 2012)

Motorola C380


----------



## ppraveen576 (Aug 23, 2012)

*Hi*

My mobile was Nokia 2280 i was bought for 2100/- INR which is a cdma mobile comes with internet browsing in the starting days of 2004


----------



## Boss996 (Aug 23, 2012)

Lg optimus 2x


----------



## daBayrus (Aug 23, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Nokia 5110 circa 2000


----------



## Daemonius (Aug 23, 2012)

My first was Nokia 5110. I still have it. Though I haven't used it in over 10 years.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Peculator (Aug 23, 2012)

2010-2011
Sony Ericsson Satio (Symbian) 

2011- Present
Samsung Galaxy S Plus (Android, awesome) 

Sent from my GT-i9001 using xda premium


----------



## manixcreation (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, long long time ago, what i remember is just Nokia, can't figure out the model


----------



## kagedws6 (Aug 23, 2012)

I had 2 Nokias (one with a green screen and another with a blue I think) that had the millions of changable faceplates, antenas, and things that went blink in the night (cingular)

Sony Ericcson with a color screen (cingular I think)

Motorola Razr (verizon I think)

Tmobile Wing (first touch screen phone but it was win mobile 5) (tmobile)

G1 (tmobile)

MyTouch 3G (tmobile)

Cliqxt  (tmobile)

Pantech burst (att)

I know I've left some out I had a blackberry pearl at one point for a SHORT SHORT Time and I'm sure I had some other brick like phones (can't remember any of the old flips I had with sprint)


----------



## Dirty13ear (Aug 23, 2012)

*Nokia 3210*



Daemonius said:


> My first was Nokia 5110. I still have it. Though I haven't used it in over 10 years.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I wasn't lucky enough to have the 5110 but I did have the 3210 and I still do have it somewhere. Best thing about that phone was I couldn't hardly break it if I tried! Talk about a "bricked" phone.


----------



## Tomekli (Aug 23, 2012)

i also had a Nokia 5110 at first time, loved that one! was so simple, especially the snake game, but i could use that for many years...


----------



## RikLIjkendijk (Aug 23, 2012)

*My First*

It's allways fun to remember your first. (for most of us anyway)

My first was a Motorola cd930 in 1998.

My first smartphone was a Qtek9000 in 2005.

My current phone is an Alcatel OT-995 android phone.


----------



## BigMagoo (Aug 23, 2012)

*My phones*

My first was a little Samsung flip phone.  My first smart phone was an HTC Tilt, then I tried the iPhone, and now I carry around an Atrix.  I'm gonna be sticking with Android unless something ridiculously amazing sprouts up elsewhere.


----------



## smokeyser (Aug 23, 2012)

My first phone was a motorola back in the 90's, but I don't remember the model.  It was too big to fit in a pocket, though.

The first phone that I actually tinkered with and got to know was the G1.  That thing really blew my mind!  It was a real pocket sized computer!


----------



## zenEd (Aug 24, 2012)

the first mobile phone i remember was beige, the size of a small brick, and had an antena sticking out of the top. it would fit in a backpack, but not a pocket.


----------



## TMProduct1onZ (Aug 24, 2012)

I had a Nokia 3210 

Sent from my LG-P920 using xda premium


----------



## PimpJim69 (Aug 24, 2012)

Nokia 5110! Classic! I was on ariel...b4 voicestream n tmobile...geezus!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bibabuzeman (Aug 24, 2012)

My phone history:


Siemens C45
Nokia 3210
Motorola V300
SE W800i
Samsung S8000 Jét -> badest phone i´ve ever seen/used...800MHz CPU + AMOLED but very bad touch and OS laggy as hell
HTC Desire
Samsung Galaxy S2
Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## EUrgell (Aug 24, 2012)

Motorola V3X


----------



## chibicitiberiu (Aug 24, 2012)

I only had 4 phones...

First I had an old Alcatel phone, I don't remember the model, but it was among those early color phones (even though I first had a phone around 2006). 

The second one was a Nokia 6030, better than the Alcatel phone, but I didn't like it very much.
The third was a Nokia 6070, it was a little better than the previous, it had a few more features (like infrared data transfer, or mp3 playing capabilities... but only 3 mb of memory, and no sd card). I used this one for a pretty long time, until my current phone, a Motorola Defy. I am very pleased with it, of course I rooted it and flashed another rom (miui 2.3, and planning to flash jelly bean).


----------



## DoogZaNator (Aug 24, 2012)

I was an early adopter with the Palm Pre...

Still hold some love for that phone, but couldn't live with 1x net speeds.

/salute


----------



## garagedroid (Aug 24, 2012)

my first phone was Nokia 3210 and it still works!


----------



## temenalie (Aug 24, 2012)

my phone histories: 

Erricson T10 :good:
Siemens C35
Nokia 3550
Nokia N-Gage
Sony Erricson Cyber Shoot
Nokia E72
Blackberry 9550
Blackberry 9780 (Onyx 2)
Galaxy Note (stolen by dont know who... miss this one so much) :crying:
Galaxy W I8150 (cheaper one) :laugh:


----------



## DoogZaNator (Aug 24, 2012)

Started out at a company with a HTC 6800.

I was a brick of a slider with WinMo 6.0 on it and a killer 240x320 resolution screen that was not big enough for anything useful.

Thank god those days are behind us all.


----------



## temenalie (Aug 24, 2012)

garagedroid said:


> my first phone was Nokia 3210 and it still works!

Click to collapse



really?? wow :good:
I had an old black white screen Nokia CDMA phone, i'm forgot the series, 
it still working too, but the keypad its so hard and i cant see the numbers or letters on it


----------



## txabicarpa (Aug 24, 2012)

my first phone. motorola v3 I liked what opening the lid: P


----------



## InventedTiME (Aug 24, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC. still an awesome phone. That thing was dropped, thrown, kicked and knocked around in all manner of bar fights and still kept working.


----------



## FLIGHTCLUB (Aug 25, 2012)

a crappy Nokia. Battery never died tho


----------



## Super Indian (Aug 25, 2012)

Samsung c100. Still miss it.

Sent from my Optimus Net using xda app-developers app


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 25, 2012)

Nokia 1100 seems like a baby toy to my galaxy note

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## basoula (Aug 25, 2012)

my first is nokia 3210! :laugh:


----------



## d_breezy222 (Aug 25, 2012)

Motorola Razor from MetroPCS

Sent from my VM670 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arachnid92 (Aug 25, 2012)

First phone I had was a Nokia 3310 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Frakking wouldn't even break when dropped down the stairs from a 7th floor.


----------



## major_stitch (Aug 25, 2012)

My first phone was Alcatel One Touch Easy:

After that there were about 10 phones, with the last being Samsung Galaxy S+ (i9001) and it really is a step forward since the Alcatel :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BlaRock86 (Aug 25, 2012)

My first was the Nokia 3210.

That thing survived everything. 

And if the cover was broken, you could just buy a new one (so much choice). You don't see that feature anymore.


----------



## peddarson (Aug 25, 2012)

also a really old nokia which had snake1 on it.later it was used as a bottle opener


----------



## MajorCinema (Aug 26, 2012)

My first phone was a star tac. Still my fav to this day. I guess the razr replaced it.


----------



## l.Urker (Aug 26, 2012)

My first ever phone was a Motorola C113 ._.


----------



## YellowApple (Aug 26, 2012)

The first phone I owned was an old rotary phone my parents let me tinker with when I was a kid.

Oh, you mean a cell phone.  My first was an LG dumbphone on Cingular.  My mom got it for me before my freshman year of high school because it was free after a rebate.  It was pretty nice for its day, being among the few phones back then with a half-decent camera.

I still have the thing somewhere (I don't toss out my old electronics in most cases).  It came in handy as a backup phone when my iPhone would crap out every hour, and that SIM card was used all the way until I switched to Sprint and got this here Samsung Epic 4G Touch.

Sent from my SPH-D710


----------



## thebotingleg (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh my first ever phone was a Samsung flip phone without any features haha just Wap man it was slow compared to my android right  now with 3G


----------



## RandyBoyz92 (Aug 26, 2012)

The first phone I ever had was a Nokia 3210


----------



## oryihd2 (Aug 26, 2012)

Have a nice day! 
The first mobile phone was a Siemens SL45. Current device as HTC Desire HD


----------



## Georges2251 (Aug 26, 2012)

Nokia 2700


----------



## rickballs (Aug 26, 2012)

Its a old Samsung flip phone for sprint. Blue and gray. Had an external camera as an accessory. 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## shirsch (Aug 27, 2012)

I had a similar phone.  External camera though?  I never heard of that.  First cell of mine was in 1999/2000.  My mother had the old school bag phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Tevi- (Aug 27, 2012)

Well.. My first phone was a sidekick 2..Good times 


Who said I used TapaTalk ?!?


----------



## the playa! (Aug 27, 2012)

Not exactly a phone but my first android device was a samsung galaxy player!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## mdkath (Aug 27, 2012)

Nokia 6101!! Lol it was a flip....man its still running with killer battery life. But first android was an S2


----------



## pandalearius (Aug 27, 2012)

My first phone was an old verizon phone that my parents dug out of the closet. It was older than flip phones. They just wanted a reason to kick my sisters ex off their plan. Good times.


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Aug 27, 2012)

A small black flip-phone

First android was Droid X

Sent from something


----------



## firered365 (Aug 27, 2012)

A Motorola W490

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## failure_2_win (Aug 27, 2012)

My first phone was the Samsung Alias 2.  My first Adroid phone was the Samsung Intercept (worst phone ever btw).


----------



## CasioMaker (Aug 27, 2012)

My first cellphone ever was a Nokia 2110, later on I moved into a Nokia 5110 and after that, a series of Ericsson devices, a couple of Siemens, back to Nokia and finally, Samsung.

My first android one was the SE Xperia X8, followed by an LG-P350 that my mobile carrier gave me as a loyalty gift and now, a Galaxy S2.


----------



## manoranjan2050 (Aug 27, 2012)

My first phone is........Nokia 7210 supernova

My firat android Phone in samsund Galaxy Y Duos


----------



## whoflung15 (Aug 27, 2012)

Motorola krazr.. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sauveur (Aug 27, 2012)

Delete please


----------



## GALLA_4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nokia 5510...weapon of a phone and battery lasted like 3 years between charges.....lol and let's not forget snake...my wasted youth

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## Katzenmuetze (Aug 27, 2012)

It was a Philipps phone which looked similar to the Philipps Savvy.

Looked like a brick and both with same size and weight. :laugh:


----------



## WhiteDeath25 (Aug 28, 2012)

razr v3 pink rsrs


----------



## ruk212 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310 and it was a beast 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## snodrog742 (Aug 28, 2012)

Nokia of some sort.  First phone US Cellular had with speakerphone.


----------



## erlika02 (Aug 28, 2012)

the majesty Nokia 5110


----------



## JonWon (Aug 28, 2012)

Hmm...1st phone was the Nokia 8250 I loved the blue lit screen and back then it was cool to have the smallest phone with the smallest screen. 1st Android phone was the G1 and I was WAY stoked to see the previews I knew I had to have one!! :laugh: Jumped ship after the G2 and went with the Thunderbolt. Now waiting for the quad core DLX :victory:


----------



## ramanujan20 (Aug 28, 2012)

*3210*

My first phone was Nokia 3210.


----------



## shaunnicho (Aug 28, 2012)

Golden oldies lol. It's amazing how far phones have come. It's like we live in star trek now. I make it so! 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shaunnicho (Aug 28, 2012)

ramanujan20 said:


> My first phone was Nokia 3210.

Click to collapse



Me too... Loved snake lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sullytrny (Aug 28, 2012)

StarTech

.215 radio - SimplexROM 1.2 - Daily Driver - XT912 - Wigdetsoid - Linux Installer - Otter Box


----------



## niiiiiik (Aug 28, 2012)

nokia 3310, still alive


----------



## Raegx (Aug 28, 2012)

Motorola Razr, it was alright.


----------



## deniel (Aug 28, 2012)

Omnia II. Bought at 50% priceless. some weeks after windows mobile 6.5 was dead and mine wasnt updatable to 7. But i still think wm 6.5 was a great OS really customaable


----------



## alex xander (Aug 28, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob_swagg (Aug 28, 2012)

I had that $0.99 kyocera lol.. The whole keypad lit up blue! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## rtm7369 (Aug 28, 2012)

I cant remember the 1st one ... but the latest one is an Epic 4G Touch .. like it a lot .. cept for finding a good ROM that gives me battery life
... cant upgrade till Sept 2014 though darn 2 year contracts  .. lol ..


----------



## braidesino (Aug 28, 2012)

nokia 3330


----------



## CngZ (Aug 29, 2012)

Nokia 3410, bought in 2003

all advantages of 3310 with a lighter battery and WAP navigation :victory:


----------



## GhoXt (Aug 29, 2012)

An huge panasonic

Sent from my LG-P500


----------



## Dhakkon (Aug 29, 2012)

I think it was a Nokia 1100



GhoXt said:


> An huge panasonic
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500

Click to collapse


----------



## ladyhaylin (Aug 29, 2012)

Dhakkon said:


> I think it was a Nokia 1100

Click to collapse



Mine too!!!!!

the second star to the right


----------



## DemisesAngel (Aug 29, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T60 (Egg-shaped phone)

http://www.esato.com/board/img.php?id=35343

I thought I was pretty cool too. I could change faceplates, probably not the first phone to do it, but memorable to say the least.


----------



## lreyes (Aug 29, 2012)

My PC36100 (HTC Evo 4G) 
And still using it today

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## ScatteredHell (Aug 29, 2012)

Nokia N70

Sent from my X8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jenham (Aug 29, 2012)

Haha it was a really old crappy nokia something!? Can't remember name but it was baaad:silly:


----------



## 241 (Aug 29, 2012)

nokia 5110


----------



## eeman_ (Aug 29, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola flip phone of some sort. My first smartphone was the T-Mobile Dash. 

Sent from my Evo LTE.


----------



## erikjhockey (Aug 29, 2012)

Lg chocolate and I do miss it


----------



## djgabi (Aug 29, 2012)

Siemens A35.  Good ol' times


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 29, 2012)

Samsung SGH V-200 - from the Matrix part 1 - though the battery lasted only for fre dosen minutes...still it was quite a geek mobile


----------



## jan_set (Aug 29, 2012)

my fisrt handphone is sony ericsson e613,, i forgot,, but this smallest phone in the world in 2002,,,


----------



## Asianwhocantgetthingsdone (Aug 29, 2012)

first cell phone i ever had was a crappy old nokia


----------



## Pikachoa (Aug 29, 2012)

A Kyocera something or other. Pay as you go phones were great for middle to high schoolers.


----------



## Clark Joseph Kent (Aug 30, 2012)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/AN/PRC-77_Portable_Transceiver
Hell of a workout carrying this puppy around, but was my first, in 1987. Goes in your pack on your back...
View attachment 1291262

Sent from A Closet @ Arkham Asylum on my GNote using Forum Runner, Black ★.


----------



## M3r0De4DoR (Aug 30, 2012)

Nokia 3220, nice phone


----------



## Andrex1 (Aug 30, 2012)

My first phone was also a Nokia 3220.Still working


----------



## wwsorrells (Aug 30, 2012)

*Motorola*

I had the first digital version of the Motorola Micro in Florida, near about 1991...digital service left much to be desired back then...


----------



## enko2012 (Aug 30, 2012)

my first phone is moto L7, I like it very much.Its ELF is so great.

Sent from my MB520 using xda app-developers app


----------



## monotheist (Aug 30, 2012)

Sony Ericsson


----------



## salmonfishy (Aug 30, 2012)

1st. lg optimus s. its still kicking but deactivated service and its Running ics ATM.

2nd. The motorola XPRT. It was sad, well for modding atleast. and it was droped from motorola suport Quickly. but aparently it is gaining gingerbread (finally.....) except i flashed a unifical update and stupidly tried to rsd lite back to 2.2.2... witch yeah didnt work. I need the .sbf for 2.3.5 now witch dosnt Exist yet.. 

Then Now i have the Htc Evo 4Glte. all i can say is WOW.. ITs currently running Charmeleon Rom. like.. this phone was Such an improvment over the other 2. Deffinatly glad i bought it


----------



## arthur_felipe (Aug 30, 2012)

Gosh, so long ago...
Well, here's the list:

- Ericsson DH668 (TDMA)
Yeah, only "Ericsson" - apart from Sony in 2001. Could listen to other people's conversations with it.

- Motorola C333 (GSM)
Very nice device - adding MIDI ringtones to it using USB connections was like magic. Wish it worked nowadays.

- Motorola C650 (GSM)
My first camera phone. Completely modded (including an updated bootloader), thanks to the P2K interface - granted me even a SuperModder position on former fOxGSM Brazilian GSM forum.
Still alive and kicking - harder than many brand new devices.

- Motorola Rokr E1 (white) (GSM)
Another success on modding. Its speakers were louder than anything I've ever seen.
Still alive as well, but the display shows a gray line right on the middle.

- Nokia 6120 Classic (GSM)
Sweet phone, but with the worst battery of all. Never used its 3G capabilities, due to the crappy power supply - but the Symbian NGage games were awesome.
Still powers on, but the ear spearker has been dead for years.

- Motorola F3 (GSM)
YES! Believe it or not, I had one of these, with that "paper LCD" screen.
Great backup, or for specific purposes, like going to an event where your smartphone shouldn't go with you.
Still works, and looks like new.

- Nokia 1100 (GSM)
One of the BEST phones I've had. Not used for spoofing, though.
Gone for good.

- Motorola i896 (Nextel)
Modded a bit, but soon replaced by a Nextel Blackberry. Its music-playing capabilities were nice though.

- RIM Blackberry 8350i (Nextel)
One of the worst phones I've had - god, how do people like that Windows 3.1 look?
It was steady, at least.

- Motorola Opus i1 (Nextel)
My front door for Android. Rooted (pretty hard to root a Cupcake at those days, though...).
I was so happy... When I sold it. :cyclops:

- Sony Ericsson XPeria X10 Mini Pro (GSM)
After CyanogenMod 7, the cute little guy handles my exchange account and everything else I need, but its processor isn't everything I'd wish for.
He's the current sidekick in my pocket.

- Samsung Galaxy Tab P1000L (3G)
The 7 inches buddy was nice w/ Android 2.3... But after CM9, it's almost flawless. I just miss the digital TV thing.
It's not exactly a "phone"... But does the job when the X10 fails, as it packs a different carrier SIMCARD.


----------



## ntox101 (Aug 30, 2012)

used to have a pager then I had one of those old school nokia phones with the antenna. lol.  damn things have changed.


----------



## scirocco11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Think it was a motorala before 3g existed, damn brick of a phone especially the battery.


----------



## matte27 (Aug 30, 2012)

my first phone is a sharp "seashell" and the battery continued for 1 weeks...
with smartphone the battery during max 2 day


----------



## makav31i (Aug 31, 2012)

My first phone is the O2 Stealth and the reason how I found out about this forum.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## snowman77 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nokia 6120


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## sasytherev (Aug 31, 2012)

A beautiful and indistructable Nokia 3310


----------



## dadrc (Aug 31, 2012)

My first was a Samsung SGH-N100 in metallic blue. The antenna broke off after a drop, I glued it back on, good as new  Still works as of today, even though the battery is pretty weak these days.


----------



## ktetreault14 (Aug 31, 2012)

My first phone was the mytouch 3g.. It was great... Then the behold, and then the mytouch 4g and Acer A500 tablet, and then mytouch 4g slide, then HTC one s... And finally the Tmobile galaxy s3 and galaxy tab 2 7.0 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using xda premium


----------



## 19deimon90 (Aug 31, 2012)

Nokia 3510


----------



## luis86dr (Aug 31, 2012)

Can't believe this thread is still going after two years lol. 

HTC Rezound


----------



## Delta25 (Aug 31, 2012)

they are in my signature 
i used to flash whatever i could to my nokia 5200


----------



## gf113 (Aug 31, 2012)

A Galaxy S2 Skyrocket on AT&T because i held off getting a cell for a ton of time.


----------



## kolokol777 (Aug 31, 2012)

it was motorola,then nokia ,blabla,now dhd =)


----------



## Claj (Sep 1, 2012)

Nokia 6630


----------



## RizvanHD (Sep 1, 2012)

Nokia 3310:good:


----------



## bornlivedie (Sep 1, 2012)

Motorola v300

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stanleyyork11 (Sep 1, 2012)

Motorola PEBL
LG Veiwty
iPhone 2G
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X8

Sent from my X8 using xda app-developers app


----------



## wickets (Sep 1, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC


----------



## MikeyMike01 (Sep 1, 2012)

I had a RAZR. Might be better than any phone I've had since.


----------



## Bargain0 (Sep 1, 2012)

*nokia 3210*

nokia 3210


----------



## 5v3mir (Sep 1, 2012)

nokia 5110


----------



## jbanti (Sep 1, 2012)

Nokia 6233

Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rhinomontag (Sep 1, 2012)

A Droid Razr!  Greatest flipphone of all time!


----------



## rayxware (Sep 2, 2012)

My first phone is Motorola Flare 6200.


----------



## math.Nur (Sep 2, 2012)

galaxy europa aka gt i5500

:silly:


----------



## simplyanin (Sep 2, 2012)

Nokia 2100

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## greensheep (Sep 2, 2012)

my first was an ericsson but i don't remember the model


----------



## TekryJoy (Sep 2, 2012)

My first phone was Motorola StarTAC!! 
Very good device for those years!!


----------



## CrazedPhoto (Sep 2, 2012)

My first phone was an Ericsson 888


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Sep 2, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 918 back in 1998


----------



## cdurham90 (Sep 2, 2012)

Motorola RAZR.. No, not the Droid..


----------



## Shawn (Sep 2, 2012)

Motorola Razr (old flip phone, not new one)

Sent from my SGH-I927 using xda app-developers app


----------



## filipinowise (Sep 2, 2012)

It was a Motorola sprint phone back in 1998. When sprint used sim cards.. I was texting backing then!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium

---------- Post added at 03:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:25 PM ----------

Man that was a classic phone!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## dollyaja (Sep 3, 2012)

Motorolla 8200 with huge battery and all whole sim card put inside LOL but its really tough one 

Sent from my MagicWonder using xda app-developers app


----------



## pablitous (Sep 3, 2012)

Motorola c200 :s


----------



## RomWiz (Sep 3, 2012)

cdurham90 said:


> Motorola RAZR.. No, not the Droid..

Click to collapse



I wounder how the world would gave been now if you would have had the droid in the 90s


----------



## The King Of GT-S5830i (Sep 3, 2012)

Nokia

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## YoungTexas (Sep 3, 2012)

Nokia for Cingular,haha


----------



## temenalie (Sep 4, 2012)

My friend's father still using nokia 3310 with his loader polyphonic ringtone 

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## amir-m89 (Sep 4, 2012)

sony ericsson K310i


----------



## fybscit (Sep 4, 2012)

*My first devices*

first phone that i produdly owned was Sony's Walkman 595. 
Currently, I own HTC One V (CM10 B46 / KISS)
I have a Nexus 7 too (rooted). :cyclops:


----------



## starbriganza (Sep 4, 2012)

Nokia 6600


----------



## luxaslucas (Sep 4, 2012)

Nokia 3650, with gold casing


----------



## Rayne-Malik (Sep 4, 2012)

My first phone was the LG 230, basic flip phone, not much to do. Bought a ton of games for it though.


----------



## kdub83 (Sep 4, 2012)

i don't even remember anymore it was a samsung phone that played music, which was revolutionary at the time


----------



## scarfacedag (Sep 4, 2012)

Motorola brick


----------



## blay76 (Sep 4, 2012)

LG Ally. Was actually a fairly well supported phone as far as ROM's go. Ended up being a great phone to learn on.


----------



## rajalm29 (Sep 5, 2012)

NOKIA 5110. 
loved to play SNAKE on level ONE... LOL.


----------



## ludwigwb (Sep 5, 2012)

Nokia c155 man it took me AGES even to find the name of this phone. Not sure what ever happened to it, it was quite a sweet designed little phone. I remember it took so long for letters to apply after you entered them.


----------



## Shimito01 (Sep 5, 2012)

had sony ericsson, don't remember the model, but it was big and "everything-proof"


----------



## LulyVee (Sep 5, 2012)

I know it was nokia. And i loved playing Snake on it 

Sent from my Inspire 4g using my thumbs


----------



## gamehedpro (Sep 6, 2012)

*1st smart phone*

Verizon roid Eris


----------



## widhopoenya (Sep 6, 2012)

Siemens C35i in 2003, that day mobile phones were very expensive...


----------



## incrjaysen (Sep 6, 2012)

nokia 3210

god damnit. freaking 13 years old. i gave it to an old friend years ago. was the time nokia had the most awesome mobile phones.


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia..old school...

*Shaolin Shadowboxing*


----------



## lorks97 (Sep 6, 2012)

My first phone was nokia 

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## intel007 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ericsson 388 I think, tough as a brick.

Ericsson T10 (aka baby ericsson) great little phone,  changed the housing to a mahogany wood effect, I was the envy of my mates, haha


----------



## soumya_digi (Sep 6, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K700i.. And it's still alive, though I dropped it in water once.


----------



## invokeargs (Sep 6, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## YMYA (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia 8310 (aka Baby Nokia)


----------



## jmoronat (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## oznens (Sep 6, 2012)

nokia 5110 :victory:


----------



## n0i2 (Sep 6, 2012)

I believe its was a Nokia 8810. Beautiful phone


----------



## rainbow9 (Sep 6, 2012)

i think most people owned nokia as the first phone.


----------



## yousef8824 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia 3120c classic

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shnitz (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh man, I remember thinking the Motorolla slvr L7 was such a cool looking phone. It looks so bad now 
I got it because it had a real web browser! which I think I only ever used once...


----------



## rainbow9 (Sep 6, 2012)

i love the default game called snake in nokia..hehe


----------



## moodloid (Sep 6, 2012)

Nokia 3410 and still works


----------



## woodardhsd (Sep 6, 2012)

Some old Ericsson flip phone on Cingular from 2000. It's apparently so old, a picture doesn't even exist in the interwebs.


----------



## txpigkiller (Sep 6, 2012)

*First Phone -*

The new movie "Wall Street - Money Never Sleeps" When Michael Douglas gets out of prison and picks up his big ass classic old cell phone? That was my first cell phone!! Awesome I was rocking it!!!!

- Txpigkiller -


----------



## JewAce (Sep 6, 2012)

Mine was the forst LG music phone with vcast with verizon. I cant even remember the model its been so long.  

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## decyther (Sep 7, 2012)

First for me was a Nokia 2010  

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## chainer323 (Sep 7, 2012)

Alcatel one touch easy. You can put in AA batteries in a pinch. Hehehe.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jeffhollow (Sep 7, 2012)

my first phone would be the nokia 3310, still have it


----------



## Kronosthelordoftime (Sep 7, 2012)

Nokia 5200 XD
I loved it before getting introduced to Android

Sent from my Bread Slice running pure Potato


----------



## Zeus1098 (Sep 7, 2012)

Phillips c12 on btcellnet . I could get free texts by turning it off when it was in the process of sending the message.  brilliant wee phone 10 polyphonic ringtone the works lol

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## erwinpiero (Sep 7, 2012)

my 1st phone was Siemens M35, i bought it about 850 IDR. But my first ever used, borrowed , phone was Ericsson T10.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## George96 (Sep 7, 2012)

My first phone was Sharp gx30...I liked it because it had many colours to use as flah


----------



## GreyMan555 (Sep 7, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## rft183 (Sep 7, 2012)

All I remember is that it was a Nokia...  It was from US Cellular.  Then I switched to Cingular, who was then bought out by AT&T.  Now I'm back on US Cellular.  I've had Nokias, Motorolas, and now I'm on my Samsung GS2.


----------



## Jed0r (Sep 7, 2012)

It was a Motorola StarTak. Not sure about the name tho.
Well phone was working nice (no bug) and good battery.


----------



## hughugagnon (Sep 7, 2012)

*Motorola StarTAC*

Motorola StarTAC was the first one. Not smart phone at all ! But was able to call friends.
Then someday the hinge got broken. Had to change to a better one :  )


----------



## tlawiv (Sep 7, 2012)

*1st phone*

I dont remember what 1st phones was 1st android phone was a hero htc hero i believe before that a had a blackberry i hated.


----------



## WARBIRD199 (Sep 7, 2012)

Motorola RAZR was the first one I knew the name for. 

Before that I owned some cheapo Samsung flip phone... couldn't even begin to tell you what it looks like. Don't remember.


----------



## Piemonkey (Sep 7, 2012)

Sony 810i.

That thing was a brick.


----------



## pyto (Sep 7, 2012)

My very first phone was the all famous Nokia 3310. Loved that phone till it get soaked in the swimming pool


----------



## malveck (Sep 7, 2012)

The Nokia 6820 flip keyboard phone was my first...before texting became big.
Loved that phone

 2004 release


----------



## AndroidNighthawk (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe it was the Motorola Razr. That was in 2nd grade.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Sep 8, 2012)

First phone was Nokia 3310 and my first smartphone was galaxy s.then galaxy s2 And now galaxy s3

Hit thanks if i have helped you......  


 Sent from my beautiful phone powered by the best OS ever


----------



## asdot (Sep 8, 2012)

ericsson t10s 

Sent from MARVEL JellyScream


----------



## nk1001 (Sep 8, 2012)

my devices:
motorola v3
nokia 6300i 
nokia 5800
samsung ace
 and now : sony arc s + nokia 1208 :laugh:


----------



## mrlaigle (Sep 8, 2012)

Lg8300 wS my first!


----------



## RJFrank33 (Sep 8, 2012)

Boy, don't even remember. I do remember feeling really cool though! 

Sent from my S3 on Tapatalk.


----------



## Henryy97 (Sep 8, 2012)

motorola razr xD then galaxy mini, and now galaxy S2 :3


----------



## unit520 (Sep 9, 2012)

Motorola Dynatac.  (1985)

Disclaimer:  I used to work for Motorola C&E


Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## NITRO_2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh wow, i can't even remember

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrGameW1nner (Sep 9, 2012)

My first phone was a simple sprint flip phone that was so hard to text on. Oh and it was just straight black and white no colors.


----------



## The-Feared (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol...I remmber my first phone...a Nokia 2720. I miss that thing Lol


----------



## midnyt6979 (Sep 9, 2012)

first and current phone

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using xda app-developers app


----------



## maniacopr (Sep 9, 2012)

Motorola brick lol with ligth color antena lol 

droid razr
miui v4
the apples slicer lol


----------



## Piteryo (Sep 9, 2012)

Siemens e72)


----------



## iceyzz (Sep 9, 2012)

Nokia 3310 =/


----------



## Univer_Sam (Sep 9, 2012)

I barely remember but i think a motorola Triumph.

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9070 met Tapatalk


----------



## simbawimba (Sep 9, 2012)

a Motorola star-tac that i found, was really annoying though because the sim card would come loose so I'd always have to take it out and back in again.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 9, 2012)

I had Benq dont remember its model lol but it got broken when i accidently took out ok button so it wouldnt turn on after

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda premium


----------



## Evil Slayer (Sep 9, 2012)

Moto Rokr E1....ah what a great device


----------



## nem-e5i5 (Sep 9, 2012)

S edition by SFR (ZTE) small but good


----------



## niishou (Sep 9, 2012)

Kyocera KX7 (Topaz). What a freaking funny phone, looked like a toy.


----------



## jbluzb (Sep 9, 2012)

Philips Philips 160 (I am not really sure with model name); it was monochrome back then around 1999. That was when I got my first phone.


----------



## andstein85 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kiocera brick

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Villain687 (Sep 9, 2012)

A Nokia 3320, I was so cool.


----------



## LilBlinx (Sep 9, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T290


----------



## deen keeton (Sep 9, 2012)

Nokia 5110 !!
I loved space invaders and snake on it.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eryzerz (Sep 9, 2012)

Galaxy Mini

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda premium


----------



## Shine 52 (Sep 9, 2012)

This is pretty close...


----------



## Kayro Eclair (Sep 9, 2012)

Sony Ericsson G900. lol


----------



## trueParadoX_2446 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a tracfone! lol I think it was a nokia. I was so excited then.


----------



## evilmrt (Sep 10, 2012)

Nokia 6620 -Great phone...it's still superior to many modern smartphone experiences in some ways. 

http://www.engadget.com/2004/08/11/at-t-wireless-offers-first-edge-smartphone-the-nokia-6620/


----------



## Blstrmstr (Sep 10, 2012)

trueParadoX_2446 said:


> I had a tracfone! lol I think it was a nokia. I was so excited then.

Click to collapse



Lol, I had a tracfone as well.  Big old nokia.. ugly thing.  Was only really good for calls.  Then upgraded to T-Mobile and Got a smaller but much fancier than the tracfone Nokia.


----------



## S70RM3R (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a Nokia 3310. What a beast of a phone and Snake II what a game lol.  :laugh:


----------



## mmux (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a Siemens S25. With a beautiful green screen


----------



## satrang (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a nokia 3330 and afer 10 years it still works


----------



## Romburn (Sep 10, 2012)

Nokia 2140 on Orange back in 1994


----------



## jasdinggo (Sep 10, 2012)

Its siemens c45. Lol.


----------



## ph19971207 (Sep 10, 2012)

Motorola Micro-Tac, somethime around 1995.  Put that on your side!


----------



## hank3fan (Sep 10, 2012)

Bag phone!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thatdude02 (Sep 11, 2012)

Samsung Intensity. Had two other Samsung's after that  

That phone was a peice, but i loved it for the whole year I had it haha. Gave it to my sister to replace her intensity. Now she has my Ace... I hope it lives longer than the last two 

Sent from my SGH-T989D using xda premium


----------



## mothratl (Sep 11, 2012)

A very old school Nokia feature phone. 6000 series i think. Was on Cingular's network.


----------



## jahatkeh10 (Sep 11, 2012)

Nokia 6150. I still have it till now but unfortunately the casing is already break. Need rubber band to make it works.


----------



## gacbmmml (Sep 11, 2012)

jahatkeh10 said:


> Nokia 6150. I still have it till now but unfortunately the casing is already break. Need rubber band to make it works.

Click to collapse



It must have been some sort of LG candybar style phone that slide open with a keyboard. I did love that phone...


----------



## AntiAppel (Sep 11, 2012)

Don't remember the name, but it was a smaller Nokia phone. I wanna say it was around 1999. Actually won it from a 7up bottle, lol.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## moonlightinwhite (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm not sure why a mod deleted my "Startac!" post.  Are we supposed to hate Motorolas on this forum?  Or just Startacs?


----------



## super425 (Sep 12, 2012)

motorola razor v3


----------



## debanikonline (Sep 12, 2012)

Galaxy Y Duos
The first ever dual sim android from samsung , funny part is that the gyd is slightly bigger than the g Y, but the internal memory of the g Y is 20mb more than the gyd

~RR


----------



## empireryan (Sep 12, 2012)

Couple of cans with a string...then i got some verizon flip phone by sammy. Even had an mp3 player!


----------



## sassarolo (Sep 12, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia with black and white screen lol 
I cannot remember which was its name because  i was too young!


----------



## AndroidiusMaximus (Sep 12, 2012)

It was a Sagem

Sent from my Galaxy S Plus i9001 with Tapatalk


----------



## naripsta (Sep 12, 2012)

The phone that I actually bought and paid for, my plan and all.. The G1 lol.


----------



## mitza4fun (Sep 12, 2012)

A Sony Ericsson k750i, it was a really nice phone ..


----------



## saichick04 (Sep 12, 2012)

*My first phone.*

A Nokia candy bar style  It was grey and brown.. That's all I remember. My first smartphone? A Blackberry 8830 World Edition.


----------



## sgtlange (Sep 12, 2012)

LG Flip phone, forgot the model but it had color! haha


----------



## cammbot (Sep 13, 2012)

I had an NEC phone, don't remember the model now, but must have been 8 years ago.


----------



## prboy1969 (Sep 13, 2012)

Geez... My first " Mobile Phone " was a Motorola Tough Talker. It was owned by the company I was working for at the time. It was at the time a big deal to have it assigned to me. 

*TEAM MiK* 
MikROMs Since 3/13/11


----------



## toggles (Sep 13, 2012)

Same here, Nokia candy bar style back in the late 90's, how far we have come...
First "smart" phone, was an N900 when it launched, after using N770 and N810 as free VOIP phones I went back on contract.


----------



## tclaw (Sep 13, 2012)

*My first phone was a tablet phone*

My first phone was a tablet phone:0 You needed a hammer and chisel to write the message down.


----------



## rajevic (Sep 13, 2012)

My first phone is Philips Savy from 2000. year.


----------



## vj_dustin (Sep 13, 2012)

First phone - Nokia 2300
First Smartphone - Nokia N72


----------



## wie2 (Sep 13, 2012)

Nokia N Gage QD 
Anyone remember those?


----------



## sirucato (Sep 13, 2012)

hansalvato said:


> MOTO RAZR still beats my G2

Click to collapse



old old old ericson


----------



## Ashwasash (Sep 13, 2012)

Samsung star 

Sent from my stock rooted Atrix2!


----------



## Agaranda (Sep 13, 2012)

Nokia 3310


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FEXTEZI (Sep 13, 2012)

*x10 mini*

Hello everybody)
1) Nokia 3410
2) Siemens cxt65
3) Sony Ericsson k800i
4) Nokia 5310 XM
5) Sony Ericsson x10 mini Xperia

On my opinion SE xperia x10 mini the best phone i ever had !


----------



## flangematic (Sep 13, 2012)

1st phone: Ericsson EH237 - 1992. No sim card!!
                Motorola Microtac International
                Nokia 2110
                Nokia 1610
                Nokia 8146
                Nokia 3210
                Nokia 8210
                Nokia 6210
                Orange SPV M500
                Sony Ericsson P800
                Sony Ericsson P900
                Samsung D5
                Sony Ericsson K800i
                LG Viewty
                HTC G2 Touch
                Samsung Galaxy S i9000
                Samsung Galaxy S3 i9300

Think there's a few more which I've long since forgotten.


----------



## lfpaulinp (Sep 13, 2012)

*my Devices*

DEVICES:
a Panthech (the one that was quite slim)

a Sony Cybershot

Samsng Star

iPhone 3G (worst mistake)

Samsung galaxy Apollo

Xperia Arc (FTW)


----------



## Mystikalrush (Sep 13, 2012)

Idk what its called but its been in my shelf for a long while now.

Its a classic Samsung slider phone
SGH-A737 

My first Smartphone
DroidX

Now a SGS3 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using XDA Premium App


----------



## ShorelineDroid (Sep 13, 2012)

*My first phone*

was the Mitsubishi AH-270 lol followed by the Nokia 918...wow that brings me back some. First smartphone was the iPhone 3G and first android was the ol' faithful HTC Magic.


----------



## cmdrdredd (Sep 13, 2012)

I think it was some random samsung phone on sprint. Might not have been samsung...this was way before the sprint we know now.


----------



## labarbacoa (Sep 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Samsung flip phone. I am currently using my first smartphone: the Inspire 4G. I was iffy about it at first but it's been a year and after researching other phones, this thing is actually pretty dang solid.


----------



## iAnoop (Sep 14, 2012)

My first Phone... Nokia 1100






If I am not wrong It had to be best phone of its period.


----------



## JediNinjafication (Sep 14, 2012)

I think mine was older than that..it had the green display. No features but cool at the time

*Shaolin Shadowboxing*


----------



## mikheyl.david (Sep 14, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T230
Sony Ericsson T610
Sony Ericsson W595
Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini (ST15i)


----------



## Steffenstr (Sep 14, 2012)

My first was a Nokia 3310!


----------



## Motorhead1991 (Sep 14, 2012)

Steffenstr said:


> My first was a Nokia 3310!

Click to collapse



First was a VM LG POS.

Second was an LG flip-phone (forget the model, and the screen died)

Third and fourth was a pair of Nokia flip-phones (same as the LG).

Fifth was a Nokia brick (2007 phone still running original HW).

6. Samsung Solstice gen 1 (first touchscreen, got stolen)

7. Back to the Nokia.

8. ZTE Avail, 2.3 OS

9. Samsung Rugby Smart.


----------



## plamdroid (Sep 14, 2012)

Siemens s45i


----------



## jufegoco (Sep 14, 2012)

*My firs cell*

Mine was something like that . . .

mmmm . . . sorry but I can´t post outside links . . . .  image name said that it's an Ericcson GH388 . . . 

I don't remember if  it was this exactly but it was similar . . . 

Then I have some others to diferents branches . . .

My first Smarthphone in february of this year was a Samsung Galaxy Mini 5570, and now it's a samsung galaxy Ace . . .

My dreamed cell phone today . . . . SGSIII of course but I would be happy with a Samsung Galaxy Note for example!! . . . .


----------



## Nocturnal86 (Sep 14, 2012)

It was an old boost mobile phone i forgot the model but it was blue and with a monochorme screen haha it was pretty cool just for the fact it was my first! Lol


----------



## Gekonix (Sep 14, 2012)

I think it was Nokia 3310.

Wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_3310

And heres some comparation with iphone 4s:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2AxNFDJngw


----------



## wilbarger (Sep 15, 2012)

*First Phone*

I can not remember the very first one, but I did beta test the phones from Motorola when they were converting from Analog to Digital signals.  Yes, I am old!!


----------



## Antu81 (Sep 15, 2012)

*My first phone*

...my first phone was the Siemens C25


----------



## sriver_fx (Sep 15, 2012)

*anicent phone.*

Ericsson GA 628!!!!


----------



## missyou_mylove (Sep 15, 2012)

*Sony Ericsson T610*

My first phone is The Sony Ericsson T610, released in 2003, is a mobile phone manufactured by Sony Ericsson. It was one of the first widely available mobile phones to include a built-in digital camera, Bluetooth, color screen, joystick navigation, and was a very high selling model :victory:
The color of my phone is just like the one in Wiki http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sony_Ericsson_T610


----------



## projekt06 (Sep 15, 2012)

*My first phone was from alcatel*


----------



## v1tus (Sep 15, 2012)

nokia 3210 for sure !!


----------



## Tim Tebow (Sep 15, 2012)

Nextel i730


----------



## Ali Amjad (Sep 15, 2012)

Siemens C25 but was a treat as this was my first one lol


----------



## NomadSpin (Sep 16, 2012)

deleted


----------



## ikr (Sep 16, 2012)

Samsung t609
BlackBerry pearl
G1 
Iphone 4 (the worst)
Htc evo 4g 
Htc evo 4g lte
Samsung galaxy s3
Android for life!

Sent from my SGH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## NomadSpin (Sep 16, 2012)

Cheap Audiovox but worked really good


----------



## peanut1596 (Sep 16, 2012)

Sanyo katana from sprint. The first model. Bout 7 years ago when I was 14. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ninja_Harbinger (Sep 16, 2012)

First phone was a silver Samsung slider phone. Can't remember the name off the top of my head though


----------



## krisI0N (Sep 16, 2012)

Samsung moment here lol

Sent from my SPH-D710 using XDA


----------



## vreyz (Sep 16, 2012)

samsung Galaxy ace...


----------



## mobal (Sep 16, 2012)

First phone, good old times!

Nokia 3310 → Siemens C62 → Sony Ericsson K700i → Sony Ericsson W580i → Nokia E71 → LG Optimus One → Samsung Galaxy S Advance

mobal,


----------



## cgdfc (Sep 16, 2012)

Classic Sony Ericsson T610... ohhhh


----------



## Kousen311 (Sep 16, 2012)

LG eNV 2
Incredible
Galaxy nexus

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Omaxe (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokia 3315

 * Peace * 
 * Hit Thanks & It will Disappear *  
* Sent from S II   Running Official ICS 4.0.4 with   Siyah 4.1  [/size]*


----------



## 5spdvl2 (Sep 16, 2012)

Philips Saavy, in around 1999.


----------



## kojobaafi (Sep 16, 2012)

Lg 535 slider phone.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## hellcryer (Sep 16, 2012)

nokia 3310


----------



## geekgie (Sep 16, 2012)

A Samsung Moment...and it put the android taste in my mouth.


----------



## Lorenzo_9 (Sep 16, 2012)

Nokia 3510i

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## j_dee (Sep 16, 2012)

Motorola M3888, back in the days... Long long time ago.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## siggey (Sep 16, 2012)

wow,  Philips fisio first gsm,  motorola microtac 8200 first etacs, was 1998 i think, i'm old..

phone: sgs2 GT-I9100 
kernel : dorimanx 5.79beta
main rom: rr 2.7
second rom: cm 9.1
baseband: I9100XXLQ6


----------



## beastlykings (Sep 16, 2012)

My first was some Motorola, I think the i300? Iirc. 
Then the nokia with changeable face plates. 
Then I went through a series of Sony Ericsson phones, god I loved Sony Ericsson, still do a bit lol. 
My first Android was the Sony x10, though I wanted the Sony X1 BAD when it first came out, I'm glad I waited, really liked the X10. That was almost two years ago, and I just got my Galaxy Note last week, a welcome upgrade  already flashed it to latest GB rom, but support has stopped for it, so I might go back to stock with root or jump to ICS. But ICS scares me lol. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note using xda app


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 16, 2012)

empireryan said:


> Couple of cans with a string...then i got some verizon flip phone by sammy. Even had an mp3 player!

Click to collapse



 I had a disk man


Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - .215 radio - SimplexROM 1.2 - Wigdetsoid - Tether - Linux Installer w/ UbuntuV5 Lg - Otter Box - Safestrap - Chrome - Tweaked Camera - AIDE - 80gb Storage w/64 removable


----------



## thewootts (Sep 16, 2012)

5110


----------



## Mr.Dario (Sep 16, 2012)

nokia 5110


----------



## jan0s1k (Sep 17, 2012)

Samsung C100 :> And it's still working (but battery is a bit waste)


----------



## snake-666 (Sep 17, 2012)

Mine was a nokia 3310 i think


----------



## Zacmanman (Sep 17, 2012)

My first phone was some Nokia phone on T-mobile, back in 2007. I was a junior in high school and my first girlfriend bought it for me.

It was kind of terrible, but actually a super great phone to text on. T9 is still probably one of the best typing systems ever created, I just wish its library were better and more consistent throughout phones.

I still own my Nokia phone, somewhere. The battery, at least back when I was using it from 2007 to 2010-ish, lasted around a week. It was pretty great. It also stood up to a crazy amount of punishment. 

I don't miss any of that though, I'll take my fancy smartphone with its plethora of drawbacks, at least in comparison.


----------



## Logik_ (Sep 17, 2012)

Nokia flip phone. Horrible phone!


----------



## Mystikalx (Sep 17, 2012)

Nokia 6150

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## -ION- (Sep 17, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W710i. it was like 4cm thick


----------



## flickyamom (Sep 17, 2012)

iPhone 3G
iPhone 3Gs
iPhone 4
iPhone 4s 
iPhone 5
iPhone 5s

Disgusting eh?

Beamed from my sleek and smothering LGE-P880 a.k.a 4X HD on XDA/HDP


----------



## DStreet200 (Sep 17, 2012)

An old Nokis phone,  I forget the model but all it was good for was playing Snake lol 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blueselvedge (Sep 17, 2012)

first phone ever was a nokia 8800 (i believe thats what is eas called)


----------



## 98Slowstang (Sep 17, 2012)

mine was a nokia 3650 and it was the most indestructible phone ever i put that phone threw a sheet rock wall and put it through the washer a few times and it worked great


----------



## mimiw (Sep 17, 2012)

I had the Nokia n73 music Edition


----------



## Steriod™ (Sep 17, 2012)

Nokia N95 (Like S3 now) if is was still symbian v3? :silly:


----------



## Lazeeboy85 (Sep 17, 2012)

Motorola v600, ahh the memories 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Kularam (Sep 18, 2012)

*Nokia!!*

Nokia 3315, that thing was a tank, still looks  brand new today (doesnt work though, no battery  )


----------



## Evi1Yoda (Sep 18, 2012)

Heh, I still remember my Nokia 8260. Loved that phone...had it for forever too! Then came the RAZR V3 and then an imported Samsung slide phone.


----------



## raensoe (Sep 18, 2012)

My first ever phone was a Motorola flip phone. The popular before. It got old and broke eventually XD I remember the time that I badly wanted it. My second is a myPhone which is a local phone and had to change to my current one, which is Galaxy Mini, because it has a kind of technical issues and it's overheating. It's been a year since I bought this android phone, and I regret nothing for choosing this OS, lol 

Sent from my GT-S5570 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## huatz84 (Sep 18, 2012)

My first ever phone was old Siemens S25. 
My first smartphone was powerful Linux Moto E680.


----------



## r0man.de (Sep 18, 2012)

Nokia 5110, hell yea! 

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## SilverDragon24 (Sep 18, 2012)

*First Phones*

Nokia 1200 (Stolen)
Nokia 2680 Slide (Broken, Still have front cover as a Memory of my first camera)
Nokia 1202 (4 Years old still working great even after falling from the 3rd floor)
Nokia 7210 Supernova (Still using with great Performance)
Nokia C5-00 3.2 MP (My First Smartphone, fell into The Ganges River)
Nokia C5-00 5 MP (Still in great Condition, Friend uses it)
Nokia 5130 XpressMusic (My First XpressMusic, Currently dead coz I don't have an FBUS cable, Temporarily just a Paperweight)
Nokia X2-01 (My first QWERTY, Using it)
Nokia C2-02 (First touch and type slide with a T9 Keypad, Mom uses it)
Nokia Lumia 710 (My first WP7 and the most awesome phone I've ever had keeping apart the battery life....)
Dell Inspiron 15R N5010 (Boots Windows 8 CP, Ubuntu 12.04, Froyo-x86 2.2, Gingerbread-x86 2.3, ICS-x86 4.0.3, So partially a 15" Non-Touch LED Display android smartphone with a Synaptics Touchpad and A full length hardware keyboard and an Intel Core i5 M480 @ 2.6 Ghz CPU and 8 GiGs of DDR3 Memory and 500 GiGs internal memory and only a 1.3MP Camera with no capabilities more than you'd need for video chat)


----------



## ebroekema (Sep 18, 2012)

*My first phone*

I have had a mega sized Ericsson GA 628


----------



## addajjal (Sep 18, 2012)

Ericsson Ga 628 

Sent from my U9200 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zombiegrrl86 (Sep 18, 2012)

My very first phone was the Nokia 5165. 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## tofumonster (Sep 18, 2012)

I had a Motorola L6 and then a Razr back in high school haha


----------



## redwings8888 (Sep 19, 2012)

moto startac


----------



## JimmyRespawn (Sep 19, 2012)

motorola v3 i think. second hand. But it was a great phone


----------



## ruriel (Sep 19, 2012)

Mine's a Nokia 3210.  Should be somewhere around the house, still...


----------



## uf21 (Sep 19, 2012)

First phone was a 3210 then a few other nokia's after that and then a couple of samsung then iphone and now s3. Though my favourite phone I've had was the Samsung d900

<<xda app>>


----------



## arseny92 (Sep 19, 2012)

Philips old model from 1998 if I recall correctly


----------



## juntulis (Sep 19, 2012)

Siemens a35


----------



## lilhaiti (Sep 19, 2012)

Motorola StarTac


----------



## dbutun (Sep 19, 2012)

Nokia 3210, be nice to have that sort of battery life on a smartphone


----------



## kazzarok (Sep 19, 2012)

My first phone was... my mum's sony erisson... it was blue...
and i use it just to call mum


----------



## Unalive3 (Sep 19, 2012)

I had an old LG flipphone for a few weeks before I got a Motorola SLVR. Terrible phone... the keypad would always pull my facial hair out. :crying:


----------



## kuba725 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nokia 5200

Sent from my Optimus 2X using xda app-developers app


----------



## maulattu (Sep 19, 2012)

siemens s25, it had color display, but unfortunately it was too weak. It broke twice the backlight, then the third time the display was TFU.
Even a friend of mine had the same problem 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Toothless (Sep 19, 2012)

My first phone was LG u8360


----------



## xoresiesi (Sep 19, 2012)

Nokia 3210. That was great. And all the fun was changing operator logo, custom ringtones without polyphony and "hidden" service menu.


----------



## s0undless (Sep 20, 2012)

first phone i bought with my own money was a alcatel one touch easy db, horrible phone by todays standarts as you can imagine, but hey you gotta start somewhere


----------



## Toothless (Sep 20, 2012)

Now I am a Galaxy Nexus

Sent by tapatalk 2


----------



## InfDaMarvel (Sep 20, 2012)

First was the iGalaxy Phone 8G. But I come from a future where companies work together instead of suing.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShadowLea (Sep 20, 2012)

Uhhh...

#1 Sagem MC820, green. 
#2 Alcatel )T510
#3 SE K700i
#4 SE Z530i
#5 Samsung U600
#6 HTC HD2

Still have all of them, they all still work.  Even the Sagem.


----------



## bulbin (Sep 20, 2012)

My first phone (as I remember) was an Ericsson GH 388. Think I had one before that, but can't remember what kind it was.


----------



## horsemenofdeath (Sep 20, 2012)

boost i855
boost i415
boost i776
boost i425
samsung behold )tmo)
boost i465
samsung behold 2 (tmo)
bb 8520 (tmo)
mytouch 3g (tmo)
g2x (tmo)
galaxy s 4g (tmo)
galaxy s 2 (tmo)
bb style (boost) (had because cracked inside of s2 and didnt have funds to have it replaced yet)
galaxy s 2 (tmo)


----------



## omranlibanon (Sep 20, 2012)

my first phone was the ultimate nokia 3210 with snake on it yeeees


----------



## nirmit14 (Sep 20, 2012)

I had an LG flap phone.. which I still have but definitely not working. I was in 10th grade at that time.!


----------



## berendspruijt (Sep 20, 2012)

omranlibanon said:


> my first phone was the ultimate nokia 3210 with snake on it yeeees

Click to collapse



I had te smae one,
got it from my dad, only had it for the games ^^


----------



## Vargrimst (Sep 21, 2012)

A blue Motorola C200, i should have it somewhere... My uncle bought me that!


----------



## whiteboi-hakz (Sep 21, 2012)

Can not remembery first 
But my latest 3 I've owned are
Lg p500
Samsung gs3
Atrix 2

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## shard111 (Sep 21, 2012)

My first phones were the LG Xenon, then shortly thereafter, the Moto BACKFLIP


----------



## b9AcE (Sep 21, 2012)

Siemens S3+ served me very well until I moved on to Ericsson 688.
I still kind of miss the simplicity...


----------



## strategist99 (Sep 21, 2012)

well here's the list of the phones I owned..

1- Nokia 3310
2- Nokia 3610
3- Nokia 3310
4- Nokia 6100
5- Nokia 7610
6- Nokia E50
7- Nokia N79
8- Nokia N86 8MP
9- Nokia N8 (had two of them)
10- Samsung Galaxy Ace
11- Samsung Galaxy S Captivate - still have it
12- Samsung Galxy Note (have it & loving it)

future- depends

regards


----------



## snoop.cyril (Sep 21, 2012)

Nokia 5110
Nokia 3210
Nokia 8100
Nokia N82
Blackberry 8520
Blackberry 9300
Blackberry 9360
HTC Desire S

Testing on HTC Wildfire S and Desire Z


----------



## cyrusavirus (Sep 21, 2012)

I owned a Siemens A35.... Ahhh I miss that one

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Toothless (Sep 21, 2012)

I think to buy Samsung galaxy s3

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidjam (Sep 21, 2012)

*older than most of you*

Ericsson GA628


----------



## silverrow (Sep 21, 2012)

Mine was the Nokia 8210! 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vigi1296 (Sep 21, 2012)

*Nokia 7210*

I firstly owned a nokia 7210 supernova...which i lost on a trip..then i bought a samsung galaxy 551 which is still with me..and going strong


----------



## Vaportrail36 (Sep 21, 2012)

A nokia circa 1998 first bill was 700 that I won't forget 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using xda premium


----------



## Spartan111 (Sep 21, 2012)

Some shi**y foldable pre-paid Motorola, can't even remember the model.

Currently a proud owner of a SG2 Skyrocket 

Trying to get me an S3 though


----------



## chowming (Sep 22, 2012)

I had Nokia's then a black Jack 2, sgs1 captivate, now sgs3.
My wife is a blackberry / iphone girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasonstackhouse (Sep 22, 2012)

This phone was awesome,  cost me like 200 bucks and they sold it to me at 15 years old by fronting me the phone and charging me for the whole initial setup a month later on my first bill.  Times has certainly changed.


----------



## arkihub (Sep 22, 2012)

a motorola star tac then a 5110..


----------



## ben63vw (Sep 22, 2012)

jasonstackhouse said:


> This phone was awesome,  cost me like 200 bucks and they sold it to me at 15 years old by fronting me the phone and charging me for the whole initial setup a month later on my first bill.  Times has certainly changed.

Click to collapse



OMG I had this phone so long ago, but it wasn't my first phone. It was a nokia, but I don’t remember the model.  It was so BIG though, like 3x bigger!!!!


----------



## Myboredlife (Sep 22, 2012)

This is my first post yay... My first phone was a bar phone with detachable camera from bottom.. i think was one of the first camera phones.


----------



## EQ811977 (Sep 22, 2012)

The only thing I can remember is it was a Nokia with the pull out antennae about the size of a brick..lol!! And was on Cellular One before it became Cingular. Times have changed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## YellowSloth (Sep 22, 2012)

The NEC N343i white (can't post pics yet)

This was my first one. It looked okay, but was completely useless to me at the time. The screen is now cracked, and I still have it in a drawer somewhere.


----------



## alchopop (Sep 22, 2012)

Mine was a nokia 2110.  Had for 2yrs.  Never realised you could upgrade after a year lol. was a good phone.  Very basic but did what it said on the tin

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_2110

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## nxzor (Sep 22, 2012)

Classic... Nokia 3310 with a lot of replacement covers.


----------



## Argony-OT (Sep 22, 2012)

My first phone was ... an Ericsson model GA-318, should be somewhere in the house.


----------



## Nibblex (Sep 22, 2012)

Maxon 6869 with hidden Tetris!

Enviado desde mi ST17i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigdogsleeping (Sep 22, 2012)

Nokia was so long ago forgot the model #


----------



## jperkovic (Sep 23, 2012)

Nokia 3310, you can easily kill someone with that phone 
still have it somewhere in house, will try to find it and flash some new kernels and roms 

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## clutchLT (Sep 23, 2012)

samsung a900... it was real cool when i got it... for about 3 months


----------



## Black_Prince (Sep 23, 2012)

*Nokia 3315*

Giant historic maker I'm India


----------



## Boyze (Sep 23, 2012)

+1


----------



## mag1calm3 (Sep 23, 2012)

*same*

+1


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 23, 2012)

My first mobile phone was Motorola d 160. I still have it in my home...


----------



## TechnoIce (Sep 23, 2012)

A Motorola Adventure V750. That thing could really take a smashing. Still have it lying around here somewhere.


----------



## rocker123 (Sep 23, 2012)

My very first phone was Nokia 3310  
As steady as a rock


----------



## Rachid.Ala (Sep 23, 2012)

*SE*

A very old and big sony ericsson lol


----------



## prinxo (Sep 23, 2012)

Nec db2000


----------



## æleks (Sep 23, 2012)

Motorola, type big ass brick 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## M3r0De4DoR (Sep 23, 2012)

nokia, of course


----------



## randoug (Sep 23, 2012)

motorola c330 back when i was graduating elementary school


----------



## gfiz (Sep 23, 2012)

Nokia 8290 with Voicestream, and boy was it a crap shoot if I'd have service in Boston.


----------



## Twi7ch (Sep 24, 2012)

My first phone in High School was a crappy Nokia brick. After that Blackberry Bold, Blackberry Touch, SG2 i9100 and now SG2 727r

I've come along way haha


----------



## Saturable (Sep 24, 2012)

Uhh... It was some flip phone... I forgot the name. But this S2 is my first smartphone. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## sabharwal (Sep 24, 2012)

some samsung flip lol


----------



## Ornot (Sep 24, 2012)

Nokia 5800 xpress music ( 3 years ago)
Nexus S (1 yeah ago)
Galaxy Nexus (current)


----------



## brian.elmo (Sep 24, 2012)

my first phone was Siemens C35 (before i sold it to my niece while i was 10) 

then i got Samsung old-flipped N100 (stolen!  i really missed that phone)

finally, i have the old (again ) HP iPAQ rw6828 with WM 6.5.3 modded by me until now..

absolutely i want to buy Samsung Galaxy W, but i don't have much 'green paper'..

sorry if my english bad.


----------



## divvy96 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think the first one I ever owned was either a SANYO or PHILLIPS. No idea what it was called, all I remember was that it was blue and still had an external antenna. After that I think I had a nokia 6230 (which I still have as a backup). Replaced it after the speaker stopped working with a Sony Ericsson c702. I now have a Samsung galaxy S2.


----------



## lawrence750 (Sep 24, 2012)

I was late into the game, all my friends had phones and I was the only one without! 

So I got a job and bought me a call Sony Ericsson k750i

I was so impressed I later bought a k800

They really were amazing phones, the camera being the best, easily comparable (not by number of pixels, just general quality) to the phones these days! Admittedly the hox camera is far superior, but damn those Sony Ericssons were great! 

Does anyone remember the bestpic feature on k800? Why the hell did it take so long for a similar feature (burst shot) to come to android lol.. 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## itsalexaye90 (Sep 24, 2012)

I had the Samsung Juke on Verizon, way back in 2008. Then moved up to the OG DROID. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpyderTracks (Sep 25, 2012)

itsalexaye90 said:


> I had the Samsung Juke on Verizon, way back in 2008. Then moved up to the OG DROID.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



"way back in 2008"? Wasn't that yesterday? Christ I'm getting old! 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Arsenalfan (Sep 25, 2012)

First phone was Ericsson flip phone back in 96 or so.. Forget the name but it was blue lol.. 

Sent from my HTC One XL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsg32 (Sep 25, 2012)

1.LG C1500 with cingular 
2. Helio Heat 
3. Samsung Behold, first touch screen phone and tmobile. been with them since then on the exact same myfaves 300 plan hahahahaha
4.Hand me down blackberry
5. Samsung Behold II
6. HTC MyTouch 4G- got it the day it came out and just sold it a week ago. damn good phone.
Now I am using a Samsung Galaxy S2. With Jedi Mind trick v4. runs better than the  updated versions for me.


----------



## crosstale (Sep 25, 2012)

My first phone is nokia 3330. I drop it many times, even from 2nd floor but still working. And broken because fall from my lap

Sent from my MB526 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## natrajc (Sep 25, 2012)

*Loooong Time Ago!!!*

Damn, brings back old memories..

My first phone was the Siemens S1. And I remember being KICKED about it, too..

"Graduated" to the Nokias as and when they came out. Remember the 8250 fondly; the blue backlit display bringing bragging rights (?!) to the table.

Then came the Ericsson t10i which started the love affair with Ericsson phones... 

well, long story short, have stayed with ericsson/sony ericsson/sony ever since, and evolved to Android as soon as it hit the shelves. And I'm LOVING IT!

currently on the Xperia Arc as a daily user, with the Xperia S as the guinea pig for the ROMs so generously offered by the developers here on XDA. On Jader's ice bean v3 with stock ICS kernel now, and flipping out over it every second.

Well, that's about that...


----------



## eexen (Sep 25, 2012)

First phone was a Motorola V557. I was so amazed at the screen quality and the fact that I could take pictures anytime I wanted. lol


----------



## chrisperrera (Sep 25, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ancora 

Sent from my SGH-T679 using xda premium


----------



## OneRcknMan (Sep 25, 2012)

Nokia 232 which came out in 1994.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Elegancia ROM


----------



## SammiSaysHello (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## ptsawyer (Sep 25, 2012)

just G14~


----------



## hanibal0 (Sep 25, 2012)

siemens c25, that was very nice phone


----------



## big_bum (Sep 25, 2012)

Siemens A55


----------



## BrianXDA (Sep 25, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3410 



Sent from my E15 using xda app-developers app


----------



## joe_sun (Sep 25, 2012)

Nokia 232! Back in 1996

I think I had a 60 min plan and it was $45.00 a month. Back then I was making $1800.00 a month as a manager of a pizza restaurant and my rent was $150.00 a month so it was a HUGE chunk of change to me.


----------



## BlankStair (Sep 25, 2012)

I think is was a 3310.


----------



## Arjen (Sep 25, 2012)

My first one was a very BIG Alcatel, can't remember the type, but that was ages ago, 16/17 years or so. Owned several brands after that. My first smartphone was a LG P500 and ended up with a SGS3.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## integraGSR (Sep 26, 2012)

Nokia 6190 with pacbell. All tricked out with clear case and clear battery that flashes with a phone call. Funny thing is I don't remember ever charging that brick.


----------



## Abhinandh Ajay (Sep 26, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola (don't quiet remember which model)
Second was a Micromax Q5FBI
Third Samsung Monte
And the latest LG Optimus L7

Sent from my LG Optimus L7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## IceWolf75 (Sep 26, 2012)

My first phone was Alcatel One Touch Easy, in 1998.


----------



## Alicesue7 (Sep 26, 2012)

*First phone*

My first phone is Nokia! Thanks


----------



## makus89 (Sep 26, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 7650. Very cool phone.


----------



## Darkorn (Sep 26, 2012)

Nokia 3330, I miss Snake and the other games


----------



## kDAVR (Sep 26, 2012)

I had a Sanyo SCP-4700, looked like a house phone.

Sent from my EVO using xda app-developers app


----------



## EydenJones (Sep 26, 2012)

My first one is a Qtek s100, former HTC you now


----------



## sunanulh (Sep 26, 2012)

It was nokia 3310 that was able to break a glass when vibrating

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanibal0 (Sep 26, 2012)

IceWolf75 said:


> My first phone was Alcatel One Touch Easy, in 1998.

Click to collapse



that was my next phone after siemens c25, very nice phone.


----------



## CrAzYdDiNgO (Sep 26, 2012)

My was a Mitsubishi Trium Astral at the end of 1999.


----------



## heavyste92 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine was Sagem My-x5.2...amazing


----------



## Itcouldbeyou (Sep 26, 2012)

Ericsson T39m. Awesome phone, great build quality. I got it from my brother...


----------



## Pugnap00 (Sep 26, 2012)

Mine was a kiocera back when camera phones were the new thing. Got it from guy sitting outside of metro PCS. Pictures were pixelated as hell but back then that was the best lol.


----------



## luc_81 (Sep 26, 2012)

jman2131 said:


>

Click to collapse



That one I've had too...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ghonsso (Sep 26, 2012)

My first phone was an alcatel and after that I had a Nokia 5110

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDPito (Sep 27, 2012)

VoiceStream
1996 - Nokia 2190 - Woodgrain faceplate, Swivel belt clip, and extended battery!


----------



## satyagom (Sep 27, 2012)

I forgot the name, but it was an ericsson with big triangular antena and rubber body.. it was an outdoor phone, very cool model

Sent from my GT-P5100 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Naaser (Sep 27, 2012)

Motorola cd930 in 2000

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anon_ (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it was a Nokia 5110 or similar model.


----------



## daBayrus (Sep 27, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## avalonian (Sep 27, 2012)

It was a Nokia 6100; still remember how it was given to me


----------



## Tom-Los (Sep 27, 2012)

Mine was a Nokia 3310. It broke!


----------



## Syph0nX (Sep 27, 2012)

Samsung D600, was a nice phone at the time


----------



## Taurenking (Sep 27, 2012)

Tom-Los said:


> Mine was a Nokia 3310. It broke!

Click to collapse



i had one too!

Can't believe that it broke though...i just lost mine xD


----------



## ShorelineDroid (Sep 27, 2012)

One more


----------



## lakyberry (Sep 27, 2012)

Its was nokia 3310. Damn thats was a great phone. I droped it like a million times. And it never got broken 


Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## CNLBC (Sep 27, 2012)

I had Nokia 6600. Boy I luv that fone.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda premium


----------



## rsaavedra (Sep 27, 2012)

Nokia 9000 in 1996


----------



## Dabbleh (Sep 27, 2012)

W810i, then I left it in the wash and got a K800i.


----------



## sullytrny (Sep 27, 2012)

Actually my first phone was the 25 cents phone from the flea market Denver but Sheridan Boulevard

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - 1325mhz - SimplexROM 1.2 - 1325mhz -LinuxInstaller -


----------



## abaaaabbbb63 (Sep 27, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310. Best brick I've ever had.

Sent from my toaster.


----------



## frnkly (Sep 27, 2012)

Ericsson A1018
Even had a chat board the plugs into base of phone for internet and texts.....phone cost 250$ when I first bought one....
Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Quintiliano (Sep 27, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson W580i, which was 5 years ago. At the start of this year I moved to a Motorola MB526 (Defy+) and hell, Android is a beauty!


----------



## TFfan (Sep 28, 2012)

My first phone was A Cricket Wireless nokia. 

Swear I've seen the picture in some of the Nokia meme's floating around.

Funny story is the only that ever broke on the thing was the screen, when I tapped on it 4 times...while talking about how durable the phone was. Irony at its finest


----------



## josephc1991 (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't even remember the model number, but it was some crappy Kyocera phone on MetroPCs. Then I got the Palm Pre, iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4S and now I recently have the Samsung Galaxy S III (Verizon)


----------



## Delakit (Sep 28, 2012)

Some garbage LG flip-phone that was free. Lol. I'll never go back!

Sent from my PG86100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## RiTZiE_CDN (Sep 28, 2012)

My first was a Nokia 918.

Sent from my Desire Z using xda premium


----------



## jcpowell (Sep 28, 2012)

A Nokia pre-paid on the cingular network with only one great feature "snake".

sent from my incredible 2


----------



## Be.R7 (Sep 28, 2012)

ostinq said:


> Nokia 5110 on sw bell I think..

Click to collapse



That's my first phone too, my uncle bought me the yellow one. Few years ago, it goes to nokia recycling program.


----------



## shadowedge1335 (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia 6021


----------



## Brolyssjl (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310, of course!!!


----------



## aslw26 (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine was some Nokia phone which was the typical Nokia. Can't exactly remember the exact model... Than I went on to buy a Nokia E63.... It was much better.... Than the first touchscreen smartphone was the Galaxy Ace.


----------



## cosste (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia 1100


----------



## aarondandy (Sep 28, 2012)

verizon blitz, i loved the physical keyboard


----------



## dman22 (Sep 28, 2012)

sony ericcson k610...
sometimes i miss it...


----------



## n0ctem (Sep 28, 2012)

My first ever phone was the Motorola StarTAC (the smallest cellphone ever..as advertised!!)


----------



## wejgomi (Sep 28, 2012)

GA 628. Yes, Ericsson, rock-solid, literally


----------



## marstricker (Sep 28, 2012)

My first one was a Motorola C236, with polyphonic ringtones, baby! xD

Then I stucked with Nokia during it's golden age, first it was the 6131 and then THE beast, the awesome N95 (Nokia's last gorgeous creation IMO)

And finally I fell into the Android world forever 

 First with Droid 1, then the Galaxy S, and currently the S2 (I9100). Think i'm gonna stay with this guy until the next Nexus comes in Q4


----------



## mantokoski7 (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, 10 posts before I can post in the Motorola Milestone (I just got it!) forum... here we go.

First mobile phone in our family was the Ericsson GH337. Dad bought it even before the first GSM site was activated in our small town. It could receive SMS. The next model could send SMS too.

My first very own phone was the legendary Siemens C55 in 2003. I wanted to use IRC and it had better internet connectivity than Nokia 3510i. I still have several C55's.


----------



## Dr. NAC (Sep 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## boofman (Sep 28, 2012)

it was a Telital phone or something..my father used to have a small mobile phone store then and it was a freebee from a carrier..that was like back in '96..

Sent from my Blade using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ilrisolutore (Sep 29, 2012)

Nokia 3310 : Cool:


----------



## xTzuyu (Sep 29, 2012)

my first ever phone is a Sony Ericsson K610i


----------



## Labaien (Sep 29, 2012)

ZTE F188 

Enviado desde Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScatteredHell (Sep 29, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K510i, Nokia N70


----------



## DOGMA1138 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ericsson TDMA in the early 90's, which stayed with me till i got a Nokia with SNAKEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jilou_86 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ericsson T28 :cyclops:


----------



## kravitzz (Sep 29, 2012)

Definitely some sort of Nokia phone, fliphone perhaps.


----------



## jilou_86 (Sep 29, 2012)

ouuuuh Motorola Startak


----------



## jdog2115 (Sep 29, 2012)

LG enV2


----------



## nkia2sg (Sep 29, 2012)

nokia 6103


----------



## GhiGo65 (Sep 30, 2012)

my first phone was motorola... a big brick half kg of weight


----------



## Tho-85 (Sep 30, 2012)

Some ugly Sony Ericsson phone with a jog dial control just below the antenna. Must have been around 1998.


----------



## slufa111 (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia


----------



## deklineZero (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia 3210, that was an awesome phone
Some samsung flip phone, was ok
Nokia 5800 Xpression i think it was called. Awful phone, just awful. Buggy, laggy with bad touch.
HTC Desire HD, my current phone. Really good with some custom roms


----------



## BangsLiekWhoa (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia 2285

Sent from my SGH-I777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Shram32 (Sep 30, 2012)

Samsung M150


----------



## slufa111 (Sep 30, 2012)

old ass snake game...were the good old days lol


----------



## Morrigan69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Sony Ericsson c45, was cute phone and still works!


----------



## lupet (Sep 30, 2012)

Nokia 3510i


----------



## cozzie37 (Sep 30, 2012)

I had one of those classic Nokias, I think it was a 5900 or something, the ugly blue ones with the green and black screen that everyone played snake on. Then I had an audiovox POS when I switched to US Cellular, and then a Product Red RAZR V3 that died a few months after I got it, and got replaced with a silver one that I had for 3 or 4 years. I finally upgraded around a year ago to a Samsung Mesmerize, and I'm already on my second one after the first one's buttons died. It's kinda frustrating, I paid almost $200 for my Mez, as it was the best thing they carried at the time, only to have new phones released and it drop to being a penny phone a few months later.


----------



## raShMan777 (Oct 1, 2012)

motorola cd920... old but extremely durable.


----------



## AUDI97 (Oct 1, 2012)

my first phone was sony ericsson K530i and now i have sony ericsson neo v :laugh:

i love this brand


----------



## bconrados (Oct 2, 2012)

Dont know the name but it was one that only had memory or allowed only 6 contacts.
My parents gave it to me when i was a little kid. It barely did anything besides phone calls ::cyclops


----------



## johhu12 (Oct 2, 2012)

Most reliable phone ever - Nokia 3310.


----------



## boskoc (Oct 2, 2012)

Philips Savvy DB


----------



## s.davis (Oct 2, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T230


----------



## Spogatz (Oct 2, 2012)

Not really sure who made the phone.  It was some crappy windows mobile device.  I thought it was great at the time.


----------



## Orkane1989 (Oct 2, 2012)

First phone was a Phillips Savvy I then upgraded to a Motorola phone that was endorsed by coka-Cola, it was white and red  then I moved on to the first Motorola razr, then a nokia 6221 then a 6120c, then finally my first smart phone the HTC touch diamond  which was crap  then I moved on the a cha cha and now I'm using an overclocked jelly bean powered beast! My sexy sleek and black Galaxy S2 

Sent from Jelly Fuelled SGS2


----------



## opus_mh (Oct 2, 2012)

Nokia 5100 on Powertell!!!

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using xda premium


----------



## itsme.stefan (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi,

my first one was a Alcatel One touch easy db... ^^ Thats old! 
I would by a new phone but I like one with a hardware keybord (current: HTC Desire Z/Vision) but it seems that nobody want a phone with a keyboard. I cannot understand this. Perhaps I have to change as well... 

Stefan


----------



## denysw0w (Oct 2, 2012)

my first phone was a very very very old nokia, i don't know the model exactly

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## beogaard (Oct 2, 2012)

my first first first mob phone was the incredible 
Siemens S10.
duh, that was a big thang...


----------



## srihari210 (Oct 2, 2012)

For me it is Sony Ericsson with FM.

Sent from my Xperia Pro


----------



## ulver7 (Oct 2, 2012)

My first phone was an amazing nokia 3210. It was the art of cutting edge. 

RR 3.0.9 / Dorimanx 5.84


----------



## prkchop (Oct 2, 2012)

Lg dare. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## nerdyessence (Oct 2, 2012)

First phone was a Motorola that was a knock off to the Razr when the phone first came out. I don't recall the name but I do remember it being a flip phone.


----------



## Disownedtom (Oct 3, 2012)

*haha wow..*



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cant even remember what it was called.... just a candybar pos with a black text/ blue backlight screen... now i have the Droid X2... not sure which is better out of the box hahaha


----------



## Riverch (Oct 3, 2012)

What I can remember is Ericsson SH888. Anybody remember that?




luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cybermaus (Oct 3, 2012)

SH888 was my 2nd. It was a solid phone. Once dropped out of my pocket at 100 kmph on my motorcycle. No problem for it.


----------



## Cakestrike (Oct 3, 2012)

*First Phone I owned*

My first Android Phone was the HTC Evo 3D


----------



## xXSanderXx (Oct 3, 2012)

Samsung X100


----------



## insomniashades (Oct 3, 2012)

Nokia 5110

Sent from my MT27i using xda premium


----------



## DizzyNinja (Oct 3, 2012)

Motorola Motorola Microtac :good:


----------



## oxpo (Oct 3, 2012)

First one was a Panasonic EF 3380 QX, way back in 1992 http://www.europeana.eu/portal/reco...2EF6C831B4.html?query=what:Panasonic+EF\-3380

then followed:
Technophone 405 (NMT-900), Technophone 880 (same as Nokia 2110), Nokia 3210, Motorola C160 (for one week), Nokia 3330, Nokia 6510, Nokia 6280, Nokia 6110 Navigator, Nokia N900, Samsung Galaxy SII and now Samsung Galaxy SIII.

When I see this list, I feel old. 

/Thomas


----------



## scea08 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Basic Works*

My first phone that I had was a Nokia 6255i which is still in my desk drawer


----------



## LiquidC (Oct 4, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I had a green samsung flip phone I had it for only 3 weeks until A skinny light-skinned fag named Randy took my phone while I was in high school while I had my head turned for only a second then I had a prepaid samsung which was embarrassing,next I had a T-Mobile Tap(Huawei),Finally I had my first android phone (Samsung Dart) but I only had working for a day no thanks to this incident(http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1910936) now Im forced to use this bootleg T-Mobile Sidekick with no internet and sh***y contact menu. Hopefully I'll have an better android phone ASAP.......


----------



## nsuviolin2005 (Oct 4, 2012)

My first was the old tried-and-true Nokia brick. It was the long, thin, silver model. Hated that damn thing and I felt like the coolest person in the world when I finally got a flip phone a year later. lol


----------



## davidben73 (Oct 4, 2012)

hello friends 
my first phone was samsung with monocrom LCD and the antena is at the head of the phone but I forget the type because it was a long time ago 

now everything has changed, everyone has a smartphone with great features in their pocket now :victory:
are you still having an old phone? it will be a memories :good:


----------



## ansa1234 (Oct 4, 2012)

my first was a motorola C160, this was an ongoing phone booth :laugh:


----------



## brandon1766 (Oct 4, 2012)

First phone I personally had was the Nokia 5160. Loved the phone. I just wished these gsm phones was as good as the CDMA phones were before Cingular became at&t

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## rootlinux (Oct 4, 2012)

jilou_86 said:


> ouuuuh Motorola Startak

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## thinksoul (Oct 4, 2012)

It was a Sony W705, but swapped for a W995 a month later lol. For money I paid, I wonder why I didn't bother getting an Android right off the bat? :silly:


----------



## Sleeps17 (Oct 4, 2012)

Motorola RAZR V3 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using xda-developers app


----------



## steppensteppen (Oct 4, 2012)

*My first phone*

Martin dawes.... 1994


----------



## coolsandie (Oct 4, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 1600, purchased in 2006.


----------



## pcts (Oct 4, 2012)

my first phone was nokia 5210!!


----------



## binoj.6066 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nokia 1112

Sent from my U8800Pro using xda app-developers app


----------



## reisheart (Oct 4, 2012)

<3


----------



## iang265 (Oct 4, 2012)

Nokia 3210 for me, it was miles better than any phone I had for the following 3 years.  It was even better than my Dell Streak 5! :good:


----------



## zlc1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Had the same phone as above, wasted hours of my time playing Snake on it.


----------



## broadways (Oct 4, 2012)

motorola С200
I thought it was awesome. Spent hours on it he he he


----------



## GizMoQC (Oct 4, 2012)

Nokia 5190


----------



## hayos (Oct 4, 2012)

6150. still have it in my drawer somewhere....


----------



## sullytrny (Oct 4, 2012)

25 cent rotary phone from the flea market

Motorola RAZR MAXX - XT912 - SimplexROM 1.3 - LinuxInstaller - Ubuntu - SafeStrap 2.11 - ROM Toolbox


----------



## cooper1973 (Oct 4, 2012)

Mine was a motorola it was the size of house brick with extended life batt and even had red dot like numberd on screen when you dial lol

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quaz3 (Oct 4, 2012)

Siemens S35


----------



## babyyeobo14 (Oct 5, 2012)

NOKIA 2626 haha very cheap...


----------



## lawrencew (Oct 5, 2012)

Nokia N-Gage.

(I'm having to post so I can build up 10 posts to post in the development section. It's rather pathetic, I know.)


----------



## profmed (Oct 5, 2012)

Nokia N5


----------



## anto40428 (Oct 5, 2012)

fgggfdhghgf


----------



## anto40428 (Oct 5, 2012)

nmbhuj

---------- Post added at 09:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:45 AM ----------

kbvuyvjhvbj


----------



## P0rnflakezzzz (Oct 5, 2012)

motorola razar v3 xD


----------



## bsbuggs (Oct 5, 2012)

P0rnflakezzzz said:


> motorola razar v3 xD

Click to collapse



I had the old brick phone....thing was a tank..


----------



## Gunss (Oct 6, 2012)

Nokia 2650... Google it.

The color display has convinced me.. 


Yeap, more than terrible, i know...


----------



## MDak280 (Oct 6, 2012)

Samsung  for T-Mobile (forgot the exact model name).

It was pretty good for a first phone I guess. I loved the keyboard!


----------



## dfreake (Oct 6, 2012)

nokia 7610 with gba pokemon colour on it

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda app-developers app


----------



## takagen (Oct 6, 2012)

nokia 5610


----------



## Hany Ibrahim (Oct 6, 2012)

really i can't remember this !!


----------



## kanso (Oct 6, 2012)

i think it was in 1999, and was an early panasonic (gd30).

the old days when there was only space to store a handful of sms's, pre-polyphonic ringtones, 4 lines of text on the screen.


----------



## power323f (Oct 7, 2012)

AllWin said:


> Philips Diga

Click to collapse



O yeah!  When i got mine I was the first one of my friends who could send a text message.:laugh: :laugh:

To bad no one could send one back


----------



## ped13jr (Oct 7, 2012)

Phillips, the one with biocalendar. Forgot the model though because its ages ago. I think its savvy.

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## ronaldh05 (Oct 7, 2012)

Don't remember the exact model but it was a samsung flip phone and it had a little color screen in front that you can see the camera through as well. 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## Yuzee (Oct 7, 2012)

motorola razr i think...

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nab123 (Oct 7, 2012)

nokia 3210


----------



## eatmo'bacon (Oct 7, 2012)

LG 6070 on Telus.


----------



## Cr3ck3r5 (Oct 7, 2012)

Nokia 3310 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kainth (Oct 7, 2012)

*LG Optimus Net (P690)*


----------



## johnh02 (Oct 7, 2012)

Motorola rizr v3

Sent from my Miui Optimus V


----------



## Casper cobain (Oct 7, 2012)

hi all my first Android phone was the lg gt540 but i found it very weak for 3d games and all the roms i tried just went weird causing it to reboot all the time,  and now I have the Samsung galaxy ace s5830 which is a million times better than the lg gt540 and the difference between them with the touchscreen is totally amazing on the Samsung,,  i don't think lg phones are worth the hassle as they dont really care about customers just there profit from plastic phones,  the next phone i want is the huawei ascend g300 as i get bored with technology very fast 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using XDA Premium App


----------



## jazib360 (Oct 7, 2012)

My 1st cell phone was Nokia 3310


----------



## nefariousity (Oct 7, 2012)

Some pos prepaid phone, then i got a sweet OG Droid  =D

Sent from my ThunderBolt using xda app-developers app


----------



## NGGP (Oct 7, 2012)

My first phone was the good ol Motorola V170, Although since I was about 12 or 13 years old and never used it, I officially consider the Motorola w376g as my first phone. I loved it a lot. They were both prepaid. My first contract phone though, was the LG remarq. That was a huge upgrade for me.


----------



## novaboy525 (Oct 7, 2012)

It was a trium... Cannot remember the exact model, but I still have good memories of it


----------



## gfunkzero (Oct 8, 2012)

Nokia 3315 which was an excellent phone, miss having a week long battery

first Android phone was a Nexus One I purchased on release


----------



## haven_t (Oct 8, 2012)

nokia 8250


----------



## DarthDerron (Oct 8, 2012)

*first phone*

samsung gravity 2. It was a sliding masterpiece lol.


----------



## neles89 (Oct 8, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## macwindows (Oct 8, 2012)

iPhone 3G but wifi didn't worked. Now have Galaxy S2 and very happy.


----------



## Chris988 (Oct 8, 2012)

Siemens A55


----------



## sam_09don (Oct 8, 2012)

Nokia 2300
Nokia N70 ME Symbian S60v2
Nokia 5233 Symbian S60v5
HTC Wild Fire S Gingerbread 2.3.5 HTC Sense 2.1


----------



## astrot70 (Oct 8, 2012)

My first android phone was my Samsung acclaim. Which I still have -_-

Sent from my SCH-R880 using xda premium


----------



## verzetem (Oct 9, 2012)

*truft ommiid*

Sprint TP2100 dual 

My very first cell phone. Got it my freshman year in high school 2004. Good times


----------



## shoeprano27 (Oct 9, 2012)

boost mobile i450


----------



## saintsinner25 (Oct 9, 2012)

My first phone was uh..a nokia flip phone :| don't really remember what was the name..my first android though was a galaxy 5  seriously cute 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imobileface (Oct 9, 2012)

Sony  Ericson


----------



## georgeiulian89 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ericsson A1018s

Sent from my MT15i using xda app-developers app


----------



## slicksilver79 (Oct 9, 2012)

georgeiulian89 said:


> Ericsson A1018s
> 
> Sent from my MT15i using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nokia 5110


----------



## geri268 (Oct 9, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K310i DD

Sent from my MT15i using xda premium


----------



## fauuzzan (Oct 9, 2012)

I hate to remember my first phone cause my first phone's nokia 3315. Just black&white colour with the yellow lights

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## sunmoon123 (Oct 9, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Minfreak (Oct 9, 2012)

i think galaxy nexus beat my GS2 ;p


----------



## Williams.Joe (Oct 9, 2012)

Nokia 5300

Sent from my SHW-M250S using xda app-developers app


----------



## odean14 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nokia 3310 and 6 other Nokias after that 

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## mike253 (Oct 10, 2012)

LG Cosmos.. yep pos phone lol. Then to the droid x2 then to the droid 4 xD

Sent from my XT894 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ziegjd (Oct 10, 2012)

Motorola C115 - small & cute (blue display)


----------



## lokesh89 (Oct 10, 2012)

i wanna own my first android phone ...which is the best android phone in Rs.9000-19000 range


----------



## saintsinner25 (Oct 10, 2012)

lokesh89 said:


> i wanna own my first android phone ...which is the best android phone in Rs.9000-19000 range

Click to collapse



What companys are you interested in? 

Sent From My GT-i9300


----------



## lokesh89 (Oct 10, 2012)

Any company with best feature..in b/w 9k-19k


----------



## marcxs (Oct 10, 2012)

Back in 1991: Motorola Personal Phone, without Display but with NiMH Accus.


----------



## saintsinner25 (Oct 10, 2012)

lokesh89 said:


> Any company with best feature..in b/w 9k-19k

Click to collapse



Check out these ones 
LG Optimus L7
HTC One V 
Sony Xperia Neo V
Samsung Galaxy S Duos 
HTC Desire VC (dual sim 21k)


Sent From My GT-i9300


----------



## hemansan (Oct 10, 2012)

*Nokia*

Nokia 3310.


----------



## theromm (Oct 10, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



htc sensetion xl because of beats


----------



## VWEBBJR (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't remember the name. But I was in high school when I first got it. It was a silver sprint phone that was tall and looked like a remote control. It was a pretty popular phone at the time.


----------



## hiimwill (Oct 11, 2012)

Motorola Startac! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using xda premium


----------



## Mr.Gokilz (Oct 11, 2012)

Ericsson t18


----------



## igerup (Oct 11, 2012)

Motorola Microtac 5200 (sigh, sooo heavy)
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3110 (two, dropped one in the forest while looking for mushrooms, oh the shame)
Samsung SGH-S100 (found it on the road, I picked it up. Display was glitchy, though)
Samsung SG?-X160 (sexy black)
Huawei U7510 (my first touch-display, yay! Only 2,3 "..... )
LG E610 Optimus L5. ( my first Android and also my current one)

I won't list my copper-wire phones, I don't even know the manufacturers names....


----------



## sedrata (Oct 11, 2012)

nokia 3370 i think in 2004


----------



## vmosc (Oct 11, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## NEXUSBOY (Oct 11, 2012)

Nokia2600

my htc


----------



## jamie2teach (Oct 11, 2012)

a nokia something on vodafone.


----------



## StylnRyan (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh man. I don't think I can remember my very first phone. It was a prepaid flip phone though. I'll try to see if I can find it and update my post.


----------



## lokesh89 (Oct 11, 2012)

My first phone is tata cdma...next karbon k560 

Sent from my Karbonn_A18 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Eklovya (Oct 11, 2012)

Mine samsung hero black and white :sly:

Sent from my LG-P725 using xda premium


----------



## Jordandrako (Oct 11, 2012)

My first was the LG 3280 from tracfrone.
Then the LG 290c, then a Sanyo 2700 (iWireless), then a Motorola EX124G (tracfone)
After that I finally got tired of pre-paid and now have a Dell Venue Pro (had to go cheap on the phone) that I got about a month ago.


----------



## frees11 (Oct 11, 2012)

My first was SE T230i, than I've got masterpiece SE K750i, which served me from 2005 till July 2009, when I bought iPhone 3g. After that I bought HTC HD2.


----------



## iKilla13 (Oct 12, 2012)

First phone I ever owned was the LG chocolate KG800..

Lol, first time I saw sensitive touch on a phone.. and it was very smooth.. 

Good times.


----------



## Sinker1345 (Oct 12, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola razor I believe, the first android phone I owned was the G1 followed by the droid razor and now the S3

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AD093 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sony erricson T28s, flip phone, massive aerial and a very small non-colour 3 line text screen

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Surroundedbyidiots (Oct 12, 2012)

Nokia 2626


----------



## ryanshady (Oct 12, 2012)

mine was a sony ericson w810i, good phone. It is now being used by my dad, and it is still fine, 7 years and still counting :good:


----------



## wicak21 (Oct 12, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K508i


----------



## nip_miniw (Oct 12, 2012)

Nokia 3100 with color LCD


----------



## Bugsquirt (Oct 12, 2012)

Palm Treo 500. I been trying to get used to touchscreen keyboards since I changed over a couple years ago from phones with physical keyboards.


----------



## Steppnasty (Oct 12, 2012)

First phone was a Nokia 101 brick with a calculator display.  Did not get much props for it as it was already about 8 years old when I bought it from the heavily-armored pay-as-you-go corner store.


----------



## Der.Ede (Oct 12, 2012)

Nokia 3210 - 13 Years ago


----------



## bruliniko (Oct 12, 2012)

Nokia 6250... long time ago


----------



## wslimk (Oct 13, 2012)

my first phone was a MOTO phone  but i forget the mode.


----------



## gianptune (Oct 13, 2012)

LG Optimus elite


----------



## Ntavelis (Oct 13, 2012)

My first phone was the legendary Nokia 3210!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vaddanai (Oct 13, 2012)

Pct Sony ericson,

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## gibbylinks (Oct 13, 2012)

Philips C-12 branded as BT (British Telecom) phone before they were bought out by Cellnet, then O2


----------



## kiteazure (Oct 13, 2012)

Proud of my Siemens A-50


----------



## klosx (Oct 13, 2012)

it was nokia 3310 ;p


----------



## mateusdalpi (Oct 13, 2012)

Motorola StarTAC


----------



## asdfsad (Oct 13, 2012)

Nokia 330


----------



## thefraggle (Oct 13, 2012)

The great Siemens S4, solid and weighted as rock... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## sdg1980 (Oct 13, 2012)

*I feel old *

LOL...Samsung X426 and 427 (tiny flip phones, pre-data and social media era)

Motorola camera phone

lot of candy bar phones from Pantech, Nokia, Samsung


----------



## Hedzx (Oct 13, 2012)

Samsung SGH-600


http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_sgh_600-49.php 

 Glad to have return to this brand, but always loved sony design as well

Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## can80an (Oct 13, 2012)

Nokia 5190


----------



## Turbotab (Oct 13, 2012)

Nokia 3210 with the mighty snake!


----------



## ayanamirei33 (Oct 14, 2012)

Nokia 3210...


----------



## kennydee (Oct 14, 2012)

Nokia 5160 or something very similar.   Boy, could that thing make a phone call.


----------



## bluepremium (Oct 14, 2012)

Samsung Blueblack 2! quite a beauty actually.

Sent from my SHV-E250S using xda premium


----------



## mpe91 (Oct 14, 2012)

The first phone I ever owned was the Motorola C975. My divice history after that was:

-Motorola E1000
-Sony Ericsson W810i (Absolutally loved that phone when I had it)
-LG KU990 Viewty
-HTC Desire HD
-HTC One X (current)


----------



## mickaaa (Oct 14, 2012)

I began with Nokia 3310.
Then HTC S710, Nokia N70 and Desire HD (for now).


----------



## asianrampage (Oct 14, 2012)

Rumor 2 lol


Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda premium


----------



## PATRICKismyHERO (Oct 15, 2012)

AT&T Quickfire.
God that phone sucked.


----------



## bulletproof136 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nokia 5233 

After that I mod it to c6  

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## staticN0de (Oct 15, 2012)

Siemens M50 

Sent from my U30GT-H using xda premium


----------



## computercommuter (Oct 15, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia brick (can't remember which model at the moment), and this was at the time everyone was in the RAZR phase...

Then I got a G1 and life was good.


----------



## SwordfishCZ (Oct 15, 2012)

There are 4344 posts in this thread an only *19* users had Mitsubishi Trium phone as their first one. Interresting....

I had also Mitsubishi Trium Mars as my fisrt one, it was relatively cheap but it could compare to Nokia 3320/3330, which cost double the price of Trium Mars.

But the first phone where I started patching and updating firmware was Simens M55.


----------



## Soldier-2Point0 (Oct 15, 2012)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium


----------



## saintsinner25 (Oct 15, 2012)

Soldier-2Point0 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda premium

Click to collapse



The only weapon which could defeat chuck norris 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KilerJ (Oct 15, 2012)

I had the moto razr long time ago cant believe it


----------



## king1990 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nokia 5210


----------



## skeathy95 (Oct 15, 2012)

Nokia 3436

{BEFORE ANY MOD'S PLEASE MAKE A NANDRIOD BACKUP, ANY ACTIONS TAKEN AT YOU OWN RISK, IT'S YOUR FAULT NOT THE DEVELOPER}

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## SpecBxl (Oct 15, 2012)

My first GSM back in 1997 was a Motorola with full-sized SIM card (the ones that you need to insert in a slot at the bottom of your mobile). Unfortunately, although I remember how it looked liked (even how it sounded like!) I cannot find which model it was. Google didn't help either. It is still kept in its original box together with all the other mobile phones I owned, somewhere in a drawer 3000 km away.


----------



## r3daxis (Oct 15, 2012)

nokia 6600 :angel:


----------



## retroshaman (Oct 15, 2012)

Nokia Ringo was my first. No sms just a basic no frills phone. Can't remember the year but it had to be late 90's!


----------



## r4in34734 (Oct 16, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310.
 Incredibly strong and solid.
 And the best phone game ever : Snake !


----------



## MikeJodon (Oct 16, 2012)

*First Phone*

I don't remember the name, but it was in 2000 when I bought it. It was bought at a local supermarket, and cost me 80.00. Then it was .50 cents a minute to talk, and worked only by adding minutes to the phone through a phone card.

It was a brown-ish bronze color, had a flip down lid that covered the mouth piece, and the screen was black with only green characters haha. It was amazing! I ended up keeping it for about 3 months, then giving up on cell phones for awhile.


----------



## diablofreak (Oct 16, 2012)

nokia 6210 :cyclops:


----------



## rahilkalim (Oct 16, 2012)

Motorola MicroTAC 

I thought it was soo small when I got it.


----------



## xdadce (Oct 17, 2012)

Nokia


----------



## Romaanjam (Oct 17, 2012)

motorola


----------



## define1 (Oct 17, 2012)

Nokia 3310  it has great feature : smash the dog lol 

Sent from my Milestone using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kenshiro79 (Oct 17, 2012)

My first device is..
http://tabletmania.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/nokia_3210.jpg

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## crusader0011 (Oct 17, 2012)

My first phone was  a Siemens c25: )

Sent from my HTC HD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grassyloki (Oct 17, 2012)

Kenshiro79 said:


> My first device is..
> http://tabletmania.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/nokia_3210.jpg
> 
> Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



MINE TOO

Sent from my SGH-T989 on Jelly Bean goodness!


----------



## sailaopoeng (Oct 17, 2012)

Well, my first phone is Sony Ericsson.  so tough. Then Motorola milestone which is so poor in battery life.....  

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## rjand (Oct 17, 2012)

First phone was an NEC G9. Loved it. Did everything I needed for years - but I only needed a few contacts and be able to make calls.

Wouldn't swap any Android phone for it now!


----------



## ppero196 (Oct 17, 2012)

My devices : Ericsson T65, Sony Ericsson K750i, Samsung Star, and now Motorola Defy (first android) 

Sent from my MB526 using xda app-developers app


----------



## rvalentin913 (Oct 17, 2012)

The Nokia 5110


----------



## probanditz (Oct 17, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K810. Still has display dispite half of screen was cracked.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## frapopo (Oct 18, 2012)

Nokia 3210 and i switched it off at school


----------



## Kenshiro79 (Oct 18, 2012)

grassyloki said:


> MINE TOO
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 on Jelly Bean goodness!

Click to collapse



Eheheheh...In my opinion, was the best. When he falls never breaks .. hahaha : Laugh:


----------



## imobileface (Oct 18, 2012)

i am keeping my first mobile phone from 10 years ago and its sony ericson


----------



## Lechindianer (Oct 18, 2012)

I think it was a Nokia 3310, but I'm not sure... and I want to have a Nokia phone again. Back then they were rock solid


----------



## ereader (Oct 18, 2012)

Sony Mars bar... I loved that phone!

http://www.retrobrick.com/marsbar.html

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## Metal Slug (Oct 18, 2012)

Nokia 3310, when I was about 9 or 10 years old. My father wanted a better, color phone.


----------



## fedegil69 (Oct 18, 2012)

ohh i own a Motorola c650 win vga camera, mp3 ringtone. my first motolove

Enviado desde mi A953 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dibben (Oct 18, 2012)

A Motorola Flare, back in 1996.

Man was I cool... :screwy:


----------



## Maxpawner (Oct 18, 2012)

Nokia 6110 

Gesendet von meinem Xelio mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## seinic (Oct 18, 2012)

Siemens S6...


----------



## spencer311 (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol a super old black and white Nokia with a wood panal cover... I thought it was awesome... We have come a long way.

Sent from my EVO using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## pumba123 (Oct 18, 2012)

Amazing philips II

Sent from my LG-P990 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Zibbsy (Oct 18, 2012)

*First Phone*

Sony Ericsson w300i!

it had side buttons for music control and an led screen when closed to show current song, damn i lovedthat phone


----------



## codestorm (Oct 18, 2012)

Samsung Corby GT-S3653...followed by galaxy s2 !!


----------



## shaider19 (Oct 18, 2012)

My first I owned was alcatel , it's shape like a safeguard soap.


----------



## whodisname (Oct 19, 2012)

Some sort of teeny lil flip phone from sprint I'm 2001. I bought it for 138$. I cam get a very similar one now for$8 haha.  I remember thinking "yeah, I'm in the club now!!!"

Sent from my SCH-I405 using xda premium


----------



## RaiderDuck (Oct 19, 2012)

A Nokia NKW-1X 1260. Bought it on an AT&T Wireless (NOT the current AT&T, but the old AT&T before they became Cingular) prepaid plan in 2004 or thereabouts. Big, clunky and used a monochrome LCD screen (like your watch has). Now my Atrix is more powerful than my computer was back then.

Sent from my Motorola Atrix using xda premium


----------



## 5p1k31337 (Oct 19, 2012)

Alcatel one touch easy


----------



## ninsuko (Oct 19, 2012)

Ericsson R310 :good:


----------



## takeiteasyy (Oct 19, 2012)

Nokia N96 still have it :thumbup:

Galaxy Nexus Tapatalk


----------



## miikkahoo (Oct 19, 2012)

ninsuko said:


> Ericsson R310 :good:

Click to collapse



Same here  still have it somewhere.


----------



## Vordon (Oct 19, 2012)

Nokia 3210!!


----------



## RipperLord (Oct 19, 2012)

Seimens A55

Pretty amazing at the time.


----------



## TedManner (Oct 19, 2012)

My first phone was some terrible brick that barely worked. I barely remember my phones pre-smart phone. But my first smart phone was a droid eris .


----------



## kostas beatbox (Oct 19, 2012)

My first phone was...an sagem ! Lol....really...next i bought a nokia 2700...next samsung galaxy y but after couple months i killed it in sea water....accidently...so now i have a samsung galaxy gio 

Sent from my GT-S5660 using xda app-developers app


----------



## redhot209 (Oct 19, 2012)

i had a samsung flip phone. old school


----------



## svucinic811 (Oct 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T610


----------



## Romain75 (Oct 19, 2012)

Vordon said:


> Nokia 3210!!

Click to collapse



Me too ! Solid as a rock


----------



## Card83 (Oct 20, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola MicroTAC. I got it when I was 16 and started driving to school. I saved my paychecks for like 2 months just to get it. I think I was under AT&T (Pre-Cingular), and my plan included the first 60 seconds of each call for free, and paid for all usage after that. Ah, the good old days of calling friends 10 seperate times just to get an entire story.


----------



## krazie1999 (Oct 20, 2012)

Motorola ultra classic 

Sent from my GT-S6102B using xda app-developers app


----------



## tdubl (Oct 21, 2012)

Nokia


----------



## veracu (Oct 21, 2012)

my first smartphone was the thunderbolt and i was 30 years old... hahaha now i have the toro nexus.


----------



## JohnnyEpic (Oct 21, 2012)

Had a brick phone.  Ised to clone them when I was a teenager.  Startac motorola was my next phone.   

First smart phone,  or what I considered one, was a Palm. 

Sent from the Mars Rover.


----------



## Ryan_Shea (Oct 21, 2012)

Kyocera. The old Nokia 3310 knock off one. I ran the bill up to 600 dollars in one month because I text alot

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## whidix (Oct 21, 2012)

Nokia 3210 i think. 

Enviado desde mi Galaxy S Plus


----------



## BenniBenassi (Oct 21, 2012)

Ericsson 688

That was THE phone at the time... had it for a month, then it got stolen -

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## fcanmekikoglu (Oct 21, 2012)

Ericsson a1018

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2012)

First my phone was Siemens SL45i - I still have it and it is working.
second phone was HTC Wizard - I gave the phone to my father - hi still using it.
the third my phone is Motorola droid 3...


----------



## chaser33 (Oct 21, 2012)

nokia but cant remember the model...lol


----------



## supreetsingh247 (Oct 21, 2012)

Some Panasonic phone with different coloured backgrounds....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zizio|Kriminal (Oct 21, 2012)

Nokia 3510


----------



## aenima73 (Oct 22, 2012)

Mine was Ericsson T28


----------



## cmb3497 (Oct 22, 2012)

Samsung A5000 I think it was called? The thin flip phone offered by ESPN mobile, greatest MVNO ever. Then after they went belly up I had a motor krazr.

Sent from me to you


----------



## maulattu (Oct 22, 2012)

Siemens s25


----------



## rtcampos (Oct 22, 2012)

*Nokia 3210*

Nokia 3210 was the one I can remember. But I actually had an older and heavier Nokia and I don't remember which model that was.


----------



## Shreqg2 (Oct 22, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## funkbuqet (Oct 22, 2012)

Nokia 5150 (x3)

Motarola Razr (x2)

Palm Pre (RIP WebOS :crying (x2)

Franken Pre 2

Samsung Galaxy S3 (haven't killed it yet!)


----------



## akakai (Oct 22, 2012)

Nokia 2115i 
I still have it too, its soo small.

Size of the screen: (10) Nokia 2115i screens = 1 Galaxy s3 Screen


----------



## Green Ranger (Oct 22, 2012)

Nokia 5110 was my very first phone. That thing was a brick. Never lost it and never had to charge it for days. But it wasn't much fun to use other than playing snakes.


----------



## my3fox (Oct 22, 2012)

Alcatel 501


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## DingoDingo (Oct 23, 2012)

Some Motorola from late 90's, cant remember name...


----------



## anakganteng123 (Oct 23, 2012)

nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Joro_D (Oct 23, 2012)

My first was Alcatel OT311. Wow, it was like yesterday when I bought it (with my father ). I had this girlfriend back then and she was so impressed, like oh you have a mobile phone ... oh my..  sweet time ... memories


----------



## rommm (Oct 23, 2012)

HTC touch viva

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------

htc touch viva t2223 --> htc explorer


----------



## Mumar (Oct 23, 2012)

My first phone was Siemens C25 but I used it only from time to time, then I bought Sony Ericsson T290i - small, nice phone, it even had a detachable camera .


----------



## mclovin221 (Oct 23, 2012)

im pretty sure it was a Phillips brick


----------



## sam_2601 (Oct 23, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 1101 (with Torch)


----------



## xxwhynotxx (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine was some old nokia brick haha. SNake was great!


----------



## DROIDRAZ (Oct 23, 2012)

Sent from my XT912 using xda app-developers app


----------



## veekta (Oct 23, 2012)

had a first generation iphone. before that was a nokia flipphone


----------



## mikied12 (Oct 24, 2012)

It was a plug in the wall phone. Wait you're talking about cell phones? A big ass chuncky brick phone you may see them in movies after the figured out how to take the cord off them car phones they came out with. 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 AM ----------




Joro_D said:


> My first was Alcatel OT311. Wow, it was like yesterday when I bought it (with my father ). I had this girlfriend back then and she was so impressed, like oh you have a mobile phone ... oh my..  sweet time ... memories

Click to collapse



Is that to say you don't got a gf now, been a while huh? Just asking 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 AM ----------




Joro_D said:


> My first was Alcatel OT311. Wow, it was like yesterday when I bought it (with my father ). I had this girlfriend back then and she was so impressed, like oh you have a mobile phone ... oh my..  sweet time ... memories

Click to collapse



Is that to say you don't got a gf now, been a while huh? Just asking 

P.s. you still got the phone? :beer:

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leslieliang (Oct 24, 2012)

Samsung SGH-T319

I got it because the girl I liked at the time (7th grade?) had the same phone. Oh yea!


----------



## Norlam (Oct 24, 2012)

Nokia 8210

Still my replacement phone :good:


----------



## TheMasahiro (Oct 24, 2012)

*first phone*

I had an alcatel Oo it even had an antenna geez.... xD


----------



## Angosa_ (Oct 24, 2012)

I had a Nokia 6300


----------



## Dupre83 (Oct 24, 2012)

My first phone was a sprint sanyo was skinny no flip with antenna... wish I could remember the model

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda premium


----------



## rasa92re (Oct 24, 2012)

I had an old LG flip phone; 'twas a hand-me-down. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## god2many (Oct 24, 2012)

I didn't have a phone till i started high school but it was an LG Scoop. Not a fancy phone but it got the job done. it amazes me now that kids who are as young as 10 have iphones and droids!


----------



## swbf2lord (Oct 25, 2012)

I also started out with a cheap LG flip-phone. Had a small camera on it.

LG something (haha)
Motorola RAZR (my favorite flip-phone ever!!)
Samsung Omnia (returned, crap)
LG Env3 (it was ok..)
Motorola Droid 1 (here it is, the phone that changed it all...)
Motorola Droid 3 (bricked it, they had no replacements so I got the...)
Motorola Droid X2 (I learned what a "locked bootloader" was) 
HTC Rezound (still one of my favorite Android devices, too bad I traded it)
Samsung Galaxy Nexus (pretty good, but not enough for me)
Motorola Droid RAZR (loved the look, hated the software)
HTC Trophy (my biggest mistake...)
Samsung Fascinate (not bad, the only thing I  could get for that^)
Motorola Droid RAZR MAXX (found a decent ROM, it has ICS, I could use this for a while)


----------



## rupeshwar (Oct 25, 2012)

Nokia N72


----------



## rorreo (Oct 25, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia then I got a Sony Ericsson was about fifteen years ago

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## JohnnyGTR (Oct 25, 2012)

nokia 3330


----------



## rorreo (Oct 25, 2012)

Phones have changed a lot I remember when there was no colored  screen. If there was they just got released , and weren't out very long, and flip phones were new fab

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2012)

Nokia 3310 as hard as rock.lolz..

Sent from my GT-S6102 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mawie70 (Oct 25, 2012)

Nokia 3310 and RAZR v3


----------



## Morngkilr (Oct 25, 2012)

rex450se said:


> I don't remember the model but I know it came in a bag.

Click to collapse



Haha nice!!! Youd get reception all the way to the moon with this fukn thing  too bad 3g dosent even reach out to the camp nowadays

Sent from my GT-I9100M using xda app-developers app


----------



## rorreo (Oct 25, 2012)

Lol you see those things in museums now. Razor was the first phone I broke

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## juanferrero (Oct 25, 2012)

Ericsson T18


----------



## SUer (Oct 25, 2012)

a Nokia

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JonnyPJohnston (Oct 26, 2012)

I think after following the forums for a few years and not saying a thing, then registering about a year ago...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD app

---------- Post added at 08:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

It is finally time to get past the 10 post hump to offer advice of course, and have a little fun with the noobs. It was the 1990's Motorola flip. I can not remember the model, cost $670 or some where around there. I picked up my replacement HTC One X two weeks ago at Best Buy, and low and behold they had one. With the larger extra capacity battery pack. It was a monster. My first phone bill was around $1200 for the month. LMMFAO...

By the way, my Fifth HTC One X. Bricked a couple learning. Thank the Buddha for insurance and the ole I dropped it excuse...

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using XDA Premium HD

Yes, the TF201 is rooted of course. I am thinking of adding all of my crazy devices to my signature, however i do not see the point. 8 more posts to go, then it is time...

To slay, not the noobs, but the idiots...

Yes Virginia there is a Santa Claus/Batman...


----------



## icephatom (Oct 26, 2012)

My first Android phone was Samsung galaxy sl. 

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda premium


----------



## Buddlespit (Oct 26, 2012)

icephatom said:


> My first Android phone was Samsung galaxy sl.

Click to collapse



My first Android phone was (is, and will change Nov. 11th) the LG Optimus S, currently running a twrp 2.2.2.1 recovery and AOSP ICS


----------



## alochmst98 (Oct 26, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 2115i (aka the "Shorty"), a monochrome candybar on Virgin Mobile. My first and only contract phone was an LG enV2 on Verizon. My first modern mobile device was a 4th gen iPod touch, and my first and only smartphone was/is an HTC Droid Incredible 2 on Page Plus (Verizon MVNO) but I do not have cellular data on it.


----------



## rorreo (Oct 26, 2012)

I wanna the get the new Samsung I rhinl, its the fastest phone out so far, then I wouldn't need to upgrade, cause I wouldn't need anything else out of my phone.running Rooted HTC inspire 4g with some tweaks to my preference updated radio, and ril. Seems to be working better with my custom build compared to retail shippin or stock settings, if you haven't rooted your smart phone, I suggest you do it and try it out atleast, I am new to the andriod,,, and customization to my rom, but I'd have to say this site is really a big help, here we have a big helpful family


Use to not get service anywhere in the house well little to none now with what I'm running at the moment I get h+ (1-3)(bars)  or edge(3)(bars) I took my phone off the charger this afternoon around 12 to be exact at 100% battery life left WiFi on, use text message made two phone calls played/ left a game running in the background and here is it 2:30 am an my battery just now went down to 14% to me I have nothing to complain about, I don't understand why phone just don't already come in more of a rooted state why do we have to void our warranty just to get the full potential of our smart phone. 
Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## LambdaCalculus (Oct 26, 2012)

Motorola Startac Timeport P8167. . .


----------



## Morngkilr (Oct 26, 2012)

I started off with a Kyocera Blade ( the cool phone with a flashlight  )
Then it was a Motorola KRZR
Swapped that for a Motorola Z6W ( best phone i had)
Then i went crazy for the Palm Pre ( webOs will forever live in my heart)
Soooo i ended up with a Samsung Galaxy S2... awsome ... very awsome smartphone!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100M using xda app-developers app


----------



## MansBored (Oct 26, 2012)

Nokia 8110 banana slider


----------



## oaman (Oct 26, 2012)

nokia 2700


----------



## Vict20 (Oct 26, 2012)

Nokia 9110. Still got it, boxed with everything. One day it'll be a collectors item 

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## saintsinner25 (Oct 26, 2012)

Vict20 said:


> Nokia 9110. Still got it, boxed with everything. One day it'll be a collectors item
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Lol thats what i feel about my phones  il sell them as antiques someday  

Sent From My GT-i9300


----------



## dxman191 (Oct 26, 2012)

U8800


----------



## markp1989 (Oct 26, 2012)

My first mobile was the Nokia 3210 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_3210 until a family member dropped it in the pond! :crying:


----------



## Poecifer (Oct 26, 2012)

markp1989 said:


> My first mobile was the Nokia 3210 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_3210 until a family member dropped it in the pond! :crying:

Click to collapse



Still have a samsung blackjack. Still use it on occasion. Too bad Samsung can't make a phone with quality like that these days.


----------



## jozmedia (Oct 26, 2012)

nokia brick


----------



## jayank (Oct 27, 2012)

Micromax q3

Sent from my ST25a using xda app-developers app


----------



## joefrank (Oct 27, 2012)

an ericsson which I cant remember the name it was before the nokia brought the snake game!:thumbup:

Flashaholic Brotherhood


----------



## PolishVodka (Oct 27, 2012)

Sagem MW3020


----------



## Cro Cop (Oct 27, 2012)

NOKIA 3310

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marinake (Oct 27, 2012)

Nokia 1600 
I played soccer in the backyard with it and still works even in present.

Sent from my E15i using xda premium


----------



## strucky (Oct 27, 2012)

If I remember corretly it was Alcatel OT 302. One hell of a phone back then... with no special functions. Yeah, irony. :laugh:


----------



## PolishVodka (Oct 27, 2012)

Who members Mitsubishi Triumph?


----------



## falconoble (Oct 27, 2012)

Samsung A620, way back in 2005.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## KingOfSand (Oct 27, 2012)

I had a Bosch wich actually was a branded Motorola 5200. I did a overhaul later so it looked like a Motorola 7200. That was 1995 

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515m using xda app-developers app


----------



## Nethojs29 (Oct 28, 2012)

I feel so young, my first cellphone was a Sony Ericsson W810, even today I want to get one just for the nostalgic love that I have for it 

Sent from my GT-S5830 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Xelio (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC Desire


----------



## quikote (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC Diamond


----------



## feteru (Oct 28, 2012)

Lg rumor. I know, I'm young. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ares. (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know what model is 
But it have color mon
I brought it when I secondy 1


----------



## stelakis88 (Oct 28, 2012)

A nokia 6610 back in 2004.


----------



## Matt2k9 (Oct 28, 2012)

i really like my samsung wave II but there is one big problem : no android ! That's why i want to change to a similar phone with android.


----------



## autechs (Oct 28, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## quikote (Oct 28, 2012)

HTC Desire. It's almost a 'classic' but still funcional thanks to the hardware and some 'cooking'

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragonstones (Oct 28, 2012)

Samsung moment with the éclair root ... now I own HTC Sensation 4g

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:44 AM ----------

First: Samsung moment (sprint)

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:12 AM ----------

Second: Samsung epic 3G (sprint)

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------

Thread: Samsung Captivate 3G (at&t)

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:23 AM ----------

Fourth: Samsung Infuse 4G (at&t)

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:27 AM ----------

Fifth: HTC Evo 4G (T-Mobile)

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]

---------- Post added at 11:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------

Sixth: HTC Sensation 4G (T-Mobile)
This is were I'm at now and its the best thing to happen to my android life ... lol ... :thumbup:

[ROM][CM10][Kang][Pyramid][RC][4.1.2]


----------



## csako (Oct 28, 2012)

First phone: Sony Ericsson W850i  (2007 april - 2009 september)
Second phone: Sony Ericsson C905i (2009 september - 2012 february)
And now: Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini (2012 february - )


----------



## faheemakbar18 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ummm motorola 117

Sent from HTC Explorer using CyanogenMOD 9.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DieBaasman (Oct 28, 2012)

Alcatel One touch easy.. My 1st phone :laugh:


----------



## elementunkn (Oct 28, 2012)

The first phone I ever owned was an LG L1400. It's amazing to see how far phone technology has come since then.


----------



## yuskox (Oct 28, 2012)

My first phone was a Sony Ericsson K770i


----------



## seoknecht (Oct 28, 2012)

My first mobile was an old Nokia, i think it was a 2110i. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gezetah (Oct 28, 2012)

I remember that my first phone ever was the Nokia 1100, a great phone, just the right one for calls and sms.
And of course the lantern.


----------



## SinAkira (Oct 28, 2012)

Mine was Motorola Microtac 9800

and later, the second one was Motorola StarTAC


(my mom worked on Movicom in that time and i got one from her when i was a child - 12 years old )


----------



## Hairum (Oct 28, 2012)

If I remember correctly, my first phone was the first Motorola Razr. Was a really awesome phone, especially for the time. It was so much thinner and sleeker than pretty much everything else available at the time.


----------



## xadaya (Oct 28, 2012)

Nokia 3210. the one which has a game snake with no head lol.


----------



## JeffBenjamin (Oct 29, 2012)

*revework expect*

One of the first Motorola flip phones. The garage door opener lookalikes.


----------



## aimango (Oct 29, 2012)

sony ericsson white slide phone.. its similar to the w590 but without the orange keys.

I lost it though.. dropped it in the snow 1 school morning and never saw it again


----------



## pepe86 (Oct 29, 2012)

An old Samsung flip phone. Didn't even have sms

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipkaros (Oct 29, 2012)

Ericsson T28s


----------



## graycow9 (Oct 29, 2012)

*XD*

It was awesome xD just a prepaid T-mobile flip phone, can't remember the name, but it had pinball on it and that was enough for me at the time. Haha, memories


----------



## boxape (Oct 29, 2012)

Motorola 3200, the strong phone


----------



## Remy D. Marquis (Oct 29, 2012)

LG G5300 <<< I loved this one so much ... too bad it got stolen :'(


----------



## Matt2k9 (Oct 29, 2012)

Samsung player style a good phone !


----------



## winsonlam (Oct 29, 2012)

a samsung s5230 

Sent from my Xperia Acro S using xda app-developers app


----------



## Entranze (Oct 29, 2012)

Motorola C336


----------



## akshay999 (Oct 30, 2012)

SE Live with walkman and still on it lol


----------



## vukia (Oct 30, 2012)

akshay999 said:


> SE Live with walkman and still on it lol

Click to collapse



Alcatel One Touch View ~ long long time ago~


----------



## Joro_D (Oct 30, 2012)

mikied12 said:


> It was a plug in the wall phone. Wait you're talking about cell phones? A big ass chuncky brick phone you may see them in movies after the figured out how to take the cord off them car phones they came out with.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Off-topic:
Hahaha... currently I don't have a gf, my work is killing me, hard times I guess  As for the Alcatel its still somewhere in my parents apartment


----------



## r2d2-andras (Oct 30, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 1610 

Tapatalk 2-vel küldve az én U8655-1-ről


----------



## Nexus 4 (Oct 30, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3330, so proud of it!


----------



## XxKU134xX (Oct 30, 2012)

One of the old Nokia's I got from my dad..... Oh memories 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## salmanshah (Oct 30, 2012)

I forgot the model no. But it was NOKIA.
Never used anything except NOKIA.


----------



## johnnyflyby (Oct 30, 2012)

*eressfen dictiones*

Alcatel One Touch 511. It was awsome. Used it until it just stopped working. Lasted 4 years and an half.


----------



## dasari.prakash (Oct 30, 2012)

Even I forgot the model number but it was Nokia with heavy weight...


----------



## ziprar (Oct 30, 2012)

nokia 7650, oh my what a phone, but that got stolen so I got 3410 as my next phone


----------



## Ghostfreak NB (Oct 30, 2012)

Nokia Xpress Music 5130 
It fell from my hand outta train while travelling.... It was a good phone.... 
Considering 4 to 5 years back time period

Sent from my MT11i using xda premium


----------



## illyfilly (Oct 30, 2012)

Sony erricson


----------



## edwaldo (Oct 30, 2012)

Nokia 3310. One thing that i liked about this phone was the battery life


----------



## moe18 (Oct 30, 2012)

Kyocera 2325

this one






now Xperia S  :victory:


----------



## klammjos (Oct 30, 2012)

first one was moto flip phone first smartphone was samsung acclaim


----------



## Sumitchauhan (Oct 31, 2012)

Nokia 1100 
I still have it.. 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## Trupke (Oct 31, 2012)

Without doubt, my first was the best. Nokia 3310. Could kill a man when hit with, it could crush concrete, but most important: it. had. snake.


----------



## jeanjean8501 (Oct 31, 2012)

SAGEM MyV-55 ....

Far away from nowadays devices


----------



## oCandyRaino (Oct 31, 2012)

The first phone i ever owned was the Motorola Cliq Titanium from T-Mobile.


----------



## Omyn (Nov 1, 2012)

My lovely HTC Wizard Windows mobile phone.


----------



## ghao (Nov 1, 2012)

Huawei c8500

Sent from my ZTE N881E using xda premium


----------



## BX2MD (Nov 1, 2012)

My first phone was the zack Morris cell phone if you guys remember that phone lol 

Sent from my PC36100 using xda premium


----------



## demon94 (Nov 1, 2012)

Nokia X6 and it sucks
However, thanks to nokia i start to research about mobile phones


----------



## 123qwesz (Nov 1, 2012)

My first phone was the Nokia 8250~


----------



## Svardskampe (Nov 1, 2012)

FRFGH said:


> Motorola T720

Click to collapse



THIS

As being a european, this is quite odd, since motorola is quite an unknown brand here. It was my dads, and I got it from him when I was twelve when he got a new one. The Breakout game on it was awesome, and it had a very nerve-tingling system. I always knew I got a text because I felt a buzzing in the back of my head, and just after that the ringtone went off. Never experienced anything quite like it with any other phone. (And yes, this was every time, not just a one time experience)


----------



## slipar (Nov 1, 2012)

*sony e*

my 1st phone was sony e t10..
flip here flip there then all torn apart..


----------



## huhu2207 (Nov 1, 2012)

nokia 6300 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## aryanraj (Nov 1, 2012)

it s old handset of Alcate, cant remember model number


----------



## mnaandi (Nov 1, 2012)

mine was a nokia 3100


----------



## futuristicsam (Nov 1, 2012)

Nokia 1100

Sent from my Ideos using xda premium


----------



## gtirsmiley (Nov 1, 2012)

I believe it was the nokia 6600.. i can't remember if I had anything before that =/


----------



## DarthSimian (Nov 1, 2012)

First smartphone was Samsung Galaxy Spica


----------



## aOneLeggedMan (Nov 1, 2012)

*Old School*

My first phone was an old Nokia 100 series with a black and white LCD screen and a resolution comparable to my t-83 calculator. haha


----------



## TheKarliz (Nov 1, 2012)

My first phone... a Nokia E65. Good Times


----------



## green_biri (Nov 3, 2012)

Siemens C30, and its famous red screen! Good times.. 

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## spotty357 (Nov 3, 2012)

I had a Cricket pay by the minute phone, don't remember the model.  I was so excited when I discovered how to download tiny game apps from get jar for my tiny pixelated screen.  The only reason I had it was because I landed a job without any phone access and wanted to stay in touch with the wifey at lunch break.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G (not lte) using xda app-developers app


----------



## Basti-Fantasti (Nov 3, 2012)

My first mobile was a Nokia 8210. Nice little mobile and the battery lasted almost forever


----------



## Ichirune (Nov 3, 2012)

The legendary Nokia 3310 

Still remember that blue-colored phone, and how fun Space Impact is.


----------



## tomig64 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Mitsubishi MT-D30*

Mitsubishi MT-D30


----------



## l30ns (Nov 3, 2012)

Nokia 510


----------



## DSF (Nov 3, 2012)

Ericsson R520m.. 
 I've seen internet on a mobile first ever on Ericsson R320... I really liked that phone but I've choosed R520m, especially because of GPRS. R320 hand only CSD (something like dial up). At that time (~2001) few wap sites were available. Esato, Google, Mopilot..


----------



## ATdevelopers (Nov 3, 2012)

My first phone was a white/gold Nokia 7610. It was my first true smart phone. Looking back just 6 years ago, it's really amazing to see how fast technology evolves. I am currently using a white HTC One X!


----------



## MrFunEGUY (Nov 3, 2012)

My first phone was the Samsung Gravity 1. The original one.


----------



## Mr.WorldWide (Nov 3, 2012)

Htc radar...got stolen:banghead:

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda premium


----------



## Fixxxer_K12 (Nov 4, 2012)

my first phone was a giant motorola that used 4xAA batteries...
could crack nuts with it without switching off


----------



## nightlimits (Nov 4, 2012)

First phone I've ever owned was the cheapest Walmart candy bar phone with net10 service. It was a good start for someone that needed a phone and was in a very physical job. It would get pretty beat up by the end of the day.


Sent from my LG-P930 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ASharpEdge (Nov 4, 2012)

Well, my first phone was what they called a bag phone...I do not remember the brand at all. It was a long time ago. Next I had a Motorola phone that was like a triangle with the top cut off. Had a retractable antenna. 
Next I went to Nextel and had a 700 something and then an i580. After Sprint gobbled up Nextel and their prices were sky high I went to Verizon with my Samsung Intensity for the past 3-4 years.
Now I have woke up to the smartphone revolution and have the awesome Samsung Galaxy S3...I love this thing!


----------



## chrism.brunner (Nov 4, 2012)

ASharpEdge said:


> Well, my first phone was what they called a bag phone...I do not remember the brand at all. It was a long time ago. Next I had a Motorola phone that was like a triangle with the top cut off. Had a retractable antenna.
> Next I went to Nextel and had a 700 something and then an i580. After Sprint gobbled up Nextel and their prices were sky high I went to Verizon with my Samsung Intensity for the past 3-4 years.
> Now I have woke up to the smartphone revolution and have the awesome Samsung Galaxy S3...I love this thing!

Click to collapse



I think NEC made the first bag phones. Ring any bell. Had one too.


----------



## Vauvenal7 (Nov 4, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens A50
Didn't have any coloured screen xD
It still works though^^

Sent from my HTC Vision


----------



## payer (Nov 4, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens S6 in 1998. I hated this device.


----------



## al_madd (Nov 4, 2012)

Nokia 8210...

Sent from my Nexus S using xda premium


----------



## segevbor1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Had a Sony ericcson few years ago.


----------



## in.Dream (Nov 4, 2012)

LG KE770…not many function and button are too small >.<

Sent from my GT-S5300


----------



## ironyuppy (Nov 4, 2012)

A Nokia 6150, nostalgic LOL. 

Sent from my Xperia mini S...t15i


----------



## sk8er431 (Nov 4, 2012)

first phone i ever oened was nokia 3310. nowadays nokia seems to be losing to apple and samsung


----------



## Mirobel (Nov 4, 2012)

I've used a Mitsubishi Trium when I was about 10, but my dad was kinda using it as well so I wouldn't say it was 100% mine. My dad then bought a Nokia 8850 and he wanted me to have the Trium. The 8850 was so pretty and small, I was so jealous. I was such a brat back then that I refused to use the Trium and told my dad I MUST HAVE a 8850 or maybe a 8210. They weren't really cheap back then but I never stopped asking him for a phone. He eventually got me 3310, not cheap but wasn't as expensive as the phones I wanted. I was still happy with it though.


----------



## AaronBronander (Nov 5, 2012)

See Signature. Old Nokia 1221 for tracphone. Baller


----------



## lojpek (Nov 5, 2012)

Nokia 5510 
A big phone

sorry for my bad english


----------



## abissel22 (Nov 5, 2012)

Droid incredible

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## onebluemidnight (Nov 5, 2012)

*Reply To Thread*

*My first phone was Philips Dual Band hahaha It rocks 13years ago! haha*


----------



## dragonslayer8724 (Nov 5, 2012)

Very first phone, og motorola razr, still a damn good phone too 

Sent From My Paranoid Evo 3D Using TapaTalk 2


----------



## Hayzsky (Nov 5, 2012)

little lg flip phone, had a mirror on it, ye ha.


----------



## ASharpEdge (Nov 6, 2012)

chrism.brunner said:


> I think NEC made the first bag phones. Ring any bell. Had one too.

Click to collapse



Could have been a NEC, My memory is not so good for that part of my life.. :angel:

I remember having to have an antenna drilled through the top of my truck.

Anyone remember the fake cell phone antennas they used to sell for people to put on their cars to make them look _cool  ?_


----------



## chrism.brunner (Nov 6, 2012)

ASharpEdge said:


> Could have been a NEC, My memory is not so good for that part of my life.. :angel:
> 
> I remember having to have an antenna drilled through the top of my truck.
> 
> Anyone remember the fake cell phone antennas they used to sell for people to put on their cars to make them look _cool  ?_

Click to collapse



Sure do. Wanted one bad.


----------



## docandy (Nov 6, 2012)

First phone I ever had was a sprint nokia

Sent from my GT-P7510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ilie321 (Nov 6, 2012)

sony ericson 337  funny phone


----------



## devilhunter47 (Nov 6, 2012)

Sony Ericsson w200i..have changed 4 phones in 4 yrs..now with the atrix 2

Sent from my MB865 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bacalhau_cnatas (Nov 6, 2012)

ilie321 said:


> sony ericson 337  funny phone

Click to collapse



No ... only Ericson 337 , Sony was not in a joint-venture with Ericsson on those old days.


My first mobile was a Philips Fizz.


----------



## lorenzzzzz (Nov 6, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 3210.


----------



## hackarchive (Nov 6, 2012)

Motorola c115.lol. with no multicolour display.

从我的htc one x 发送!!


----------



## kevinf28 (Nov 6, 2012)

Samsung flip phone from PC Mobile (prepaid). Think it was a M320. Then a samsung gravity 2 QWERTY slider which tethered well... now the samsung S3


----------



## TartaDeQueso (Nov 6, 2012)

Ericcson R320! It was a tank. Right now I use it as a hammer. 

Then an LG G3000 i still love their blue sreen


----------



## gregurbo (Nov 6, 2012)

My first phone was a big gray flip phone. I can't even remember what it was.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## v0te4ryan (Nov 6, 2012)

I-wireless Nokia 5165

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## dwitten (Nov 6, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



An Ericsson t28i  Around 11 years ago if i recall correctly


----------



## vercetti757 (Nov 6, 2012)

Good old Nokia phone with Black dots on a green LCD screen with Snake! Those phones were solid! I miss that battery life.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Keir1992 (Nov 6, 2012)

A sagem flip phone haha

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## dagothe9 (Nov 6, 2012)

my first phone was a Siemens C25! The italian advertise was: Small, Light-weight and dual-band! in my opinion it was just dual-band! ahahah


----------



## Soldier 2.0 (Nov 7, 2012)

It was an ugly Nokia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## kiloman2 (Nov 7, 2012)

Motorola krazr babay


----------



## irfanlai (Nov 7, 2012)

Nokia 3230


----------



## assyrian85 (Nov 7, 2012)

nokia 5110


----------



## Vishnuisgod (Nov 7, 2012)

nokia 6500, classic, simple basic, does everything a phone should.

I still use it. In fact I have a new one on the way, I spilled mineral oil on it while getting ready for Halloween......


----------



## thedadio (Nov 7, 2012)

Nokia 909 analogue. Haha those were the days

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fitz3012 (Nov 7, 2012)

Samsung d500


----------



## phantomaxo (Nov 7, 2012)

An Alcatel, i don't remember the model.  

Sent from my HTC One X


----------



## xsenman (Nov 8, 2012)

A bit heavy to carry around or put in one's pockets with an one feet antenna attached  but that my first mobile phone the mobira talkman, a few years later I had a Nokia P 20, still not pocketable  :laugh:


----------



## mr_itou (Nov 8, 2012)

mine if i remember was Nokia 5110  . my father gave it to me as a bday gift


----------



## iSLaND7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Nokia 3315 - Year 2004 - I still think it was a great simple phone - tough as a rock.


----------



## daruda (Nov 8, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## Kaeghord (Nov 8, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310. Nearly indestructible : it went through water, fell really often... the battery gave up after 3 years though.


----------



## HesRuud (Nov 8, 2012)

Hmm my first phone. Would be a nokia 3310, still love the thing! Easy 2 weeks on the battery, nowadays you need to be happy to get 2 days... 
After that i changed to another nokia, dont really know the exact type (couldnt find it on google...).
Next was a samsung jet (wow that OS sucked...).
Now i am on a Desire S and im still loving it! (thanks lowveld and nk111!)

Just my two cents


----------



## Thomas vdb (Nov 8, 2012)

samsung galaxy gio 

Still a good phone


----------



## kartrikpal (Nov 8, 2012)

Motorola E8 Rokr...
Sent from my MB526 using xda premium


----------



## st3pup (Nov 8, 2012)

Motorola startac was my first in the late 90's, bag of crap so i swapped it for an Ericsson ph337 then 388. 
Then followed by loads of Nokias i remember how awesome the snake game was back then. My havent things changed!


----------



## rorreo (Nov 8, 2012)

ive owned a few different phone but the first one i actually rooted and started testing custom roms is a htc inspire i want to upgrade


----------



## Deleted member 4914386 (Nov 8, 2012)

Philips Diga


----------



## Christiancs1969 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my Galaxy SII


----------



## phoenixfriend (Nov 9, 2012)

Kyocera Phantom on Verizon prepaid. Went to Verizon contract and got an LG VX-5200. Then came a G'z One then a Samsung Glide (pos) Verizon branded Blitz (bigger pos). BlackBerry Pearl to HTC Incredible. Switched to at&t and now have a Samsung Captivate rooted and rommed. 

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## userofandroid (Nov 9, 2012)

*My phones*

Here's my phone list:

2001 - Nokia 2310 - nice phone with a white light background and keypad - one of the first phones then to have a whitelight keypad.

2003 - BenQ Flip - one of the few and nice flip phones in the market then - with a nice led display on the front showing caller id, date time etc

2005 - Motorola Razor - brilliant phone - nice blue lighted keypad - amazing sound and display - one of the best phones ever

2010 - Blackberry 8520 Gemini - first experience with BB and loved every bit of it especially the email and IM part - awesome performance - never lagged or broke

2011 - Samsung Galaxy S Plus - first touchphone and still loving it - simply awesome at the price I got it for.


----------



## hausinformasi (Nov 9, 2012)

My first phone was motorola, I forgot the type cause I still a kid when I owned it, All I can remember is it's a big and a heavy phone hahaha


----------



## jorgDROID (Nov 9, 2012)

My first phone a motorola (big and heavy) en second a samsung. And I also forgot the type of the phones.....

Then a Nokia 6600, Samsung G800, Iphone 3gs and Samsung Galaxy S+.


----------



## YolCuA (Nov 9, 2012)

Nokia 6110


----------



## aromano91 (Nov 9, 2012)

galaxy s2 with elegance rom the best!


----------



## neim81094 (Nov 9, 2012)

It was a virgin mobile phone it wasn't flip phone it was like a flat screen with the numerical keyboard on it it rant touch screen that was 7 years ago.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neur0tek (Nov 10, 2012)

motorolla 2nd gen.  1991.  the big grey phones.

i'd post a pic but i haven't submitted at least 10 post rate and my account is restricted.


----------



## douglasjam (Nov 10, 2012)

xperia x10 mini


----------



## kams (Nov 10, 2012)

My first phone was Ericsson R600.


----------



## twili9ht (Nov 10, 2012)

Nokia 6510, very expensive at that time but I did a summer job to pay for it.


----------



## McBeaker (Nov 10, 2012)

"Vodafone Maxon 3204" in the year 1999, at the time it was all I ever needed!!


----------



## CoryZ40 (Nov 10, 2012)

"lg ux380." A cheapie LG flip phone.


----------



## Pogonared (Nov 10, 2012)

My frist phone was a Motorola by sip..... ......!!! 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9100 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## imaix (Nov 10, 2012)

My first phone is nokia 2100. This will be a great phone.


----------



## atanasmk16 (Nov 10, 2012)

First phone ever - Motorola c200

First android phone - T-mobile pulse mini (huawei u8110)


Now I have htc Explorer (pico)


----------



## iamsuperbash (Nov 11, 2012)

I was in 4th Grade it was on 2004. The Alcatel One with Antenna.


----------



## MingerX (Nov 11, 2012)

Hmmm .. think it was the Nokia 3200..ancient stuff Lol.


----------



## michi408 (Nov 11, 2012)

Old Nokia don't remember the name. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## dollyaja (Nov 11, 2012)

Motorolla 8200 with huge battery and whole sim card inserted 
1995 i think 
Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## smx06 (Nov 11, 2012)

some old ericson


----------



## pcomuto (Nov 11, 2012)

Samsung slider model. Dont remeber its signature number though :screwy:

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## defcomg (Nov 11, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T300i (2003)


----------



## rani9990 (Nov 11, 2012)

A Samsung blackjack I think...

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## Exclusiveyash (Nov 11, 2012)

My first phone was a flip phone of sony ericsson with 1.3Mp cam , dont remember the model ,
The later on was a super phone of samsing its of BH series 
Then comes Nokia 3110c classic version ! 
Then i jumped of to Nokia 5230  
And finally i am with super cool Galaxy SL


----------



## RenayNJ (Nov 11, 2012)

1996 or 1997...Sony Ericson Model CH 668 issued by Omnipoint aka Voice stream aka TMobile. 
Same phone ## for over 15 years....OmG...I feel old....the Picture is from the web.


Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jon O'Doul (Nov 11, 2012)

*Altel*

ax-140... i couldnt get pic messages !!! my first droid was the Moto Devour... rugged but still a POS...


----------



## FromiOSToAndroid (Nov 11, 2012)

RenayNJ said:


> 1996 or 1997...Sony Ericson Model CH 668 issued by Omnipoint aka Voice stream aka TMobile.
> Same phone ## for over 15 years....OmG...I feel old....the Picture is from the web.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Did it run NOVA 2?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## _oxygen_ (Nov 11, 2012)

An installed car phone.. then a Motorola bag phone.. I remember it said "incoming call" and that's it.. I think if you tried hard, or had the sales rep do it, you could put like 10 numbers on speed dial..

_oxygen_

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xdashao (Nov 11, 2012)

my first phone was the nokia 5110.


----------



## ostralopiteq (Nov 12, 2012)

*my first phone*

the mine was samsung A800, no color screen, no cam ...


----------



## zvyx (Nov 12, 2012)

i'm a young one... first was one with an amazing 256-colour screen and a VGA camera! had severe deficiencies in storage though, it's relatively unusable because the SMS inbox is full lol.


----------



## b3ll4my (Nov 12, 2012)

Mine was a Siemens S35.


----------



## PVL_93_RU (Nov 12, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K600i


----------



## electricsheepdreamer (Nov 12, 2012)

Nokia 8110


----------



## paddox2 (Nov 12, 2012)

First phone: Ericsson T28s
Second phone: the indestructible Nokia 3310


----------



## Vukile (Nov 12, 2012)

HTC Blue Angel. It took a long time before they made devices like that again. I still have the iMate cradle and leather pouch, I should probably give them away here.


----------



## eddydc1 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nokia 3310, so epic. Still working


----------



## inbetweenaisles (Nov 12, 2012)

Htc evo 4g!


----------



## svvede (Nov 12, 2012)

*music mbershan*

nokia 3210.
had to look it up on 
http://www.newlaunches. com/entry_images/1107/12/nokia_timeline.php
(not enough posts to link)


----------



## bpham2 (Nov 12, 2012)

Motorola Startac.  Wow, was that an old phone.


----------



## LifeAsADroid (Nov 12, 2012)

The complete list:

LG TM510 (with INDIGLO!)

LG VX7000 (with COLOR!)

LG Chocolate (sliding phone!)

Casio G'Zone (indestructible - I've tried)

LG Ally (first smartphone)

HTC Droid Incredible (hand-me-down from aunt)

Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx HD (best...phone...ever!)



Regardless of what our different phone choices are today and the reasons we like ours (and hate others), we can all agree that they've come a very long way in the past 12 years when I first purchased my LG TM510.


----------



## Wonderwouldyou (Nov 13, 2012)

Motorola Teletac flip.

I had an amber 9 segment led numeric display like an old calculator. 

It weight about a pound and was analog radio cellular.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ai6908 (Nov 13, 2012)

My first phone was state of the art at that time!!


----------



## quattro527 (Nov 13, 2012)

My legacy of communications devices (in order):

Motorola Bravo Pager
Motorola Bravo Express Pager
Motorola Bravo Ultra Express Pager
Motorola MicroTAC (Airtouch Cellular)
Motorola MicroTAC Lite (Airtouch Cellular)
Motorola MicroTAC Elite (Airtouch Cellular
Motorola StarTAC  (Airtouch Cellular -> acquired by Verizon)
Motorola StarTAC...forgot the model number, but it lit up indiglo blue and was the hottest phone and was digital (Verizon AMPS/CDMA)
Motorola V710 (Verizon)
Motorola E815 (Verizon...first to have 1xEV, installed Motorola Modem for tethering at 128kbps...best thing ever)
Motorola RAZR (Verizon)
Palm 600 (Cingular)
Palm 650 (Cingular)
Palm 700 (Verizon)
Samsung (some POS model on Windows that I really hated) (Verizon)
BlackBerry 8830 (Sprint)
BlackBerry 8330 (Sprint)
BlackBerry 9000 (AT&T)
BlackBerry 9630 (Sprint)
BlackBerry 9650 (Sprint)
BlackBerry 9700 (T-Mobile)
BlackBerry 9780 (T-Mobile)
BlackBerry 9900 (T-Mobile)
Samsung Galaxy S3 i747, i535, T999, i9300 (ALL carriers, i9300 still takes #1 in my books, even without LTE)

...I guess I'm a new member to the Android family, but the GS3 rocks.


----------



## orb3000 (Nov 13, 2012)

*.*

There are better ways to get to 10 posts, not like this.
Try go to Q&A section and help others instead.



CostaZy said:


> 2 posts more..

Click to collapse


----------



## Elfsiren (Nov 13, 2012)

My first was one of those big Nokias with the protruding antennas. Then the smaller ones without the antenna that they use I the meme. I still love that one. 
A little Sony Ericsson whose keys would light up orange. 
A Motorola RAZR. (LEAST liked) 
Samsung Trace
Alcatel something... A flip phone
Huawei somebody. (Worst thing since razr) 
Nokia 5310 (Loved it so) 
Nokia 5530 (Still my favourite) 
Samsung Galaxy Gio
Sony Ericsson Xperia Neo V

---------- Post added at 05:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 AM ----------




Wonderwouldyou said:


> Motorola Teletac flip.
> 
> I had an amber 9 segment led numeric display like an old calculator.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Lol I had one of those. I didn't list it though because it is never worked in my country for calls. My uncle sent it from the USA as a toy. The battery weighed a ton!


----------



## fco116 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chafoncel 

Sent from my HTC ONE V using xda app-developers app


----------



## scarlettgrossi (Nov 13, 2012)

eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



My first ever phone was an LG flip phone.


----------



## ConfusingBoat (Nov 13, 2012)

I got some lame LG clamshell phone when I was a teenager. First Android phone was the Motorola Devour...needless to say I learned my lesson on that one. It was a tough phone though. Made it through an 80mph car rollover without so much as a scratch.


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 13, 2012)

Motorola and I needed a wheel barrow to push it around, think I'm giving away my age now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hoekzemaar (Nov 13, 2012)

I got a Motorola back in around 1999. It actually wasn't a bad phone to be honest. I think my s3 might almost be as big due to the 4.8 inch screen


----------



## Faekie (Nov 13, 2012)

My first was a Siemens A55, small and virtually no features.
Next phone was a Siemens C60 I think the modell name was. VGA camera ftw!
Owned another Siemens that I got from a friend after that. Can't remember the model name, M60? MC60? Either way, it was awesome! Rugged and IPXX classed with a metal frame.
Sony Ericsson K810, great phone and camera! Xenon flash! 
Zte blade, first smartphone, Android come cheap.
Motorola RAZR. Current.


----------



## jcps (Nov 13, 2012)

My first phone was the nokia 1100, then i had a Nokia 5310 until I changed for my actual phone the Xperia X10i


----------



## sf55 (Nov 13, 2012)

My dad's old Nokia 2110. It did not have any games, so I had to play with the keypad sounds


----------



## Wonderwouldyou (Nov 14, 2012)

Elfsiren said:


> Lol I had one of those. I didn't list it though because it is never worked in my country for calls. My uncle sent it from the USA as a toy. The battery weighed a ton!

Click to collapse



It always worked for me though!

Lol


Sent from the bottom of my heart....


----------



## iTzGavin96 (Nov 14, 2012)

First smartphone was a Samsung intercept on virgin mobile back in 2009, first regular phone was a Motorola krazr on go phone. Oh the good ole days ;p

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## leimrey (Nov 14, 2012)

Alcatel, one of those phones with drycell battery 
I think that was in the year 1999−2000
Sent from my HTC Desire S


----------



## daron76 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Brick*

First phone was a motorola brick.


----------



## Pr0gramm3r (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokia 6600 in 2005 .


----------



## suitalero (Nov 14, 2012)

Fist phone was an Alcatel One Touch Easy Max, back in 1999.

First smartphone Nokia 6680 in 2006


----------



## foxsake (Nov 14, 2012)

the first phone i owned was nokia 3310 XD dunno if it is still around anymore.haha


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 14, 2012)

Just lv it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spectrun00 (Nov 14, 2012)

my first phone nokia n95 on 2008..damn too expensive...regret bought that pohne:silly:


----------



## janowhatever (Nov 14, 2012)

my first phone was the the good old nokia 5110! First camera phone I ever owned was the Sony Ericsson T300 back in 2003.....and this thing was horrible


----------



## GherkinSavorus (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokia back in the mid-late 90s. About the same size and formfactor as a modern cordless. Don't recall the model number. It was a wonder back then


----------



## nabilimran (Nov 14, 2012)

It 2002/2003 where I got my first Nokia 23xx. It was awesome. I could remember the time I can actually compose a ringtone! 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## brett46373 (Nov 14, 2012)

*First Phone*

Motorola 756 Flip  Worked fine, I only did calls, texting was painful so I didn't, couldn't believe they were web capable, with a 1in screen.....why?  It was crazy.


----------



## chris3ds (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokia 5110. Back before phones had app stores I wasted an unhealthy amount of time playing Snake.


----------



## kac222 (Nov 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3330 .


----------



## Thedoctor03 (Nov 14, 2012)

The first phone I consider myself owning was the HTC Touch, I must say since then HTC has really upped their game because that phone was a piece of garbage.


----------



## coma_jr (Nov 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310 ... maybe


----------



## jaredsleboeuf (Nov 14, 2012)

One of those Nextel bricks, like an i600 or something - the ones from back in the late '90s that had push-to-talk.


----------



## zeroplanet9 (Nov 14, 2012)

Mine was a Motorola Diga followed by an Ericsson E850 (i think)

Sent from my Incredible S using xda app-developers app


----------



## tom2day (Nov 15, 2012)

All I remember is it was big and about as long as my forearm with an antenna to match. It was status man!

Sent from my LG-C800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 15, 2012)

A big red one which I stole from our local dual carriage way . Which sits comfortable in my back garden!!!!!"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sk8er_boi47 (Nov 15, 2012)

My 1st phone ever was nokia 3310, nailed the snakes game on that


----------



## HDDE (Nov 15, 2012)

Rofl pink razr


----------



## X8Fan (Nov 15, 2012)

Sony Ericsson W302


----------



## Lyners (Nov 15, 2012)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh wow, my first phone was a samsung gravity...

I remember it like it was yesterday


----------



## cooladityarai (Nov 15, 2012)

My first phone was NOKIA 6600 that i bought on April 22, 2006, gifted by my grandfather & foregrandfather ehen i got 85% in my Intermediate.....:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keval_104 (Nov 15, 2012)

Htc pico....


----------



## WannaB101 (Nov 15, 2012)

*An old school brick.*

My first phone was one of the old school nokia phones. I dont remember the exact phone, but i do know how many times i dropped it .... im REALLY surprised it still worked! Im almost positive if i charged it up, it would work today! lol


----------



## aristo2jzgte (Nov 15, 2012)

Innosteam

Sent from my SGH-T889 using xda premium


----------



## javaguy110 (Nov 16, 2012)

Some Nokia phone I bought in like 1993 or so.  Recently my daughter was using it for fun.  Around the time of the bag-phone, but it wasn't.  It was fully "portable".


----------



## jebaclament (Nov 16, 2012)

I used nokia 2310 during my college days... 
Sent from my GT-I9103 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PembsPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

WOW your taking me back now to 1992 I was just nearly 15 and through ways I will not divulge here managed to get my hands on an NEC 9a, my best mate at school got one as well we used to sit there is class playing with them, nobody to ring or anything useful like that lol I was always a bit of a go getter


----------



## smileyanz (Nov 16, 2012)

Hello I'm the Doctor, my first phone is a big bluishy box sort of thing, and my last one is also a big blueishy sort of thing and I must say its served me well ,well in a strange sort of way, OK!!!!!!!!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigErnM (Nov 17, 2012)

The Nokia 5110 with a sweet blue and black aftermarket snap-on case.


----------



## WarpSx (Nov 17, 2012)

My first phone was a Siemens A35. The second was a Sagem MyX1, third was a no-name fold, forth was a Nokia 6300 which i used for 5 years (november 2007 - november 2012) and now for a week im using an Acer S500 Cloudmobile .


----------



## lemut133 (Nov 17, 2012)

Samsung galaxy mini


----------



## nikolaxxx (Nov 17, 2012)

Alcatel Touch DB.  

Good times... 

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spotty357 (Nov 17, 2012)

You are right!  I was just frustrated, but now I see what a pinhead comment I made,  heading over to general questions now.

Sent from my HTC_Pyramid using xda app-developers app


----------



## Starkiller93 (Nov 18, 2012)

*first phone*

A pantech slate


----------



## zigzagfira (Nov 18, 2012)

Sony Ericson w200i 

Sent from my SK17i using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## G_Hegde (Nov 18, 2012)

*Micromax!*

My first phone was Micromax X4i..


----------



## JoeLansing (Nov 18, 2012)

Nokia 2110?  It was a big black mono screen thing.  GSM, it had no features except like 3 non-midi ring tones.  1994-96 or so.

- Joe


----------



## stereo386 (Nov 19, 2012)

My firs phone back in 2001 was a Nokia 3200 in Germany. The good old days and phone batteries that lasted 3 days with texting and talking only.

Sent from my: (Epic 4G Touch) running: (Universe 3.0 FI27) with: (JB-ish Extended Toggles) Courtesy of "Team Rejectz" Props!!!!


----------



## giuseppe_g (Nov 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## HDDE (Nov 19, 2012)

MOTO RAZR still beats my G2


----------



## 11fcn (Nov 19, 2012)

Sony Ericsson S500


----------



## kamendra (Nov 19, 2012)

My first phone was Nokia 5200. I was really nice music phone but camera was not good.


----------



## deviousdennis (Nov 19, 2012)

My first mobile phone was old school, Siemens P1

feeling very old right now


----------



## tornado92 (Nov 19, 2012)

N72 may be

Sent from my Wildfire using xda app-developers app


----------



## heredago (Nov 19, 2012)

SE W810i (used it for 3 years before getting an iPhone 4), and now I'm looking for an Android device.


----------



## victorm4444 (Nov 19, 2012)

*ni idea*

pos valla planazo


----------



## andnej (Nov 20, 2012)

Ericsson T10s


----------



## Shlickwilly (Nov 20, 2012)

LG VX6000   flip phone


----------



## demo84 (Nov 20, 2012)

Motorola C520 lol


Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## muddtt (Nov 20, 2012)

Nokia 5110


----------



## sbodyontheweb (Nov 20, 2012)

iphone 3g first smartphone, just here to increase this fu*** counter


----------



## paccy (Nov 20, 2012)

Motorola startac with a plastic wood look-a-like shell

Skickat från min GT-N7100 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## perro_viejo (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300


----------



## alyyx (Nov 20, 2012)

I had a used brick phone. my family didn't want me to have a new one even if they were cheap with plan. That was long time ago though...


----------



## gianrond (Nov 20, 2012)

Nokia 8110...long, long time ago (it's 1996 phone if i'm not mistaking)


----------



## Cosa89 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nokia 3210 !!!  Great times where you only had to charge your phone once a week.


----------



## kouros17 (Nov 20, 2012)

andnej said:


> Ericsson T10s

Click to collapse



the same


----------



## skr_xd (Nov 20, 2012)

The biggg Alcatel with one row monochrome display with orange back light.

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## 2lines.pl (Nov 20, 2012)

it was SE T610 :]


----------



## Zongles (Nov 20, 2012)

Had a couple of cheap Sagems - first one was a cast off from my dad and THEN I got my very own new Vodafone Sagem RC815 - felt like I'd won the lottery! :laugh:


----------



## Tiaso (Nov 21, 2012)

nokia 2100!


----------



## dajhacker (Nov 21, 2012)

Nokia 5110...hahaXD
next is 3210


----------



## Sun90 (Nov 21, 2012)

Nokia 1100, man the best phone for sure, with gr8 batt life


----------



## Kwix0419 (Nov 21, 2012)

Samsung E620

The days of charging maybe once every 3 days at most....look how far we've come....charging once every 12 hours lol


----------



## wolf911 (Nov 21, 2012)

My first was a bag phone from verizon and my first smartphone was the Galaxy Nexus, which I got early this year.


----------



## BasicTadpole (Nov 21, 2012)

I had one of the old brick Nokias. I can't remember the model name.

The legend continues though, that thing could take a beating and just keep on going.


----------



## Yunzip (Nov 21, 2012)

Nokia 3330 Now I am using it for hammering nails


----------



## ifyouwannathis (Nov 21, 2012)

*It was*

eriksson t9


----------



## Dephloc (Nov 21, 2012)

Nokia 6085 Flip Phone

Oh man.... The horror..


----------



## Merri1 (Nov 21, 2012)

My first one was a Phillips Savvy! I thought it was so cool at the time haha!


----------



## Luigi94 (Nov 21, 2012)

LG C1200


----------



## Nokip (Nov 22, 2012)

Nokia 3210.  That was back when a good phone lasted longer than a year. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Nov 22, 2012)

phillips savvy lol


----------



## akrontomaz (Nov 22, 2012)

My first phone was a Mitsubishi trium

I think now they made cars also 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Iamshanty (Nov 22, 2012)

I had the good 'ole V3 RAZR. May have been overpriced, and under-featured, but that thing was a brick for what it looked like.


----------



## buffjam9011 (Nov 23, 2012)

Nokia brick, I don't know the model. I remember how stoked I was when I got text messaging! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using xda app-developers app


----------



## daxiaomo (Nov 23, 2012)

MOTOROLA XXX.I forgot its mode.

Sent from my LG-P880


----------



## Deleted member 3351908 (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't quite remember what my first phone was - probably something LG.  My first android was the OG Motorola Droid though.  That thing is still kicking around as my father's phone now!


----------



## Holland1994D (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine was the Nokia, 6300, not the best phone for that time though


----------



## blueneel (Nov 23, 2012)

It was a motorola peice which was stronger den nokia 3310 .   .. better in looks very small screen.. . .. d best feature of it was polyphonic ringtones

Sent from my Spice MI-350n using XDA


----------



## G.Ellis (Nov 23, 2012)

Nokia 3210 loved the game snake lol how phones have changed since then

Sent from my N7000+ using xda app-developers app


----------



## XmDXtReMeK (Nov 23, 2012)

My first phone Nokia 3330 omg snake was amazing.


----------



## mikenike05 (Nov 24, 2012)

nokia brick phone ! snake!!


----------



## Pluto (Nov 24, 2012)

A Sony Ericsson K510 was my first phone lol.


----------



## josenigel (Nov 24, 2012)

Motorola Star-Tac :laugh:


----------



## zaprunner (Nov 24, 2012)

X2 haha! Motorola Startac!

Sent from my T999 on ParanoidKangaBadness!!


----------



## razortaz18 (Nov 24, 2012)

Motorola 120c. I thinking about getting a tattoo of it. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kowal99 (Nov 24, 2012)

Siemens CX65
That was good phone


----------



## Amruth Pillai (Nov 25, 2012)

The legendary Nokia 6600, the fattest mobile on the market (then)


----------



## corvettec5dave (Nov 25, 2012)

*first Phone*

I loved my Palm Pilot back in the day.
:laugh:


----------



## cmputr (Nov 25, 2012)

I had a clear blue Motorola Bravo beeper ( got it for my 11th birthday ) Man, I thought I was so COOL! LOL
Then got a Nokia with Cingular...


----------



## lothaer (Nov 25, 2012)

Nokia 5110 the most popular mobile phone of its time.


----------



## john.d0e (Nov 25, 2012)

A Nokia 3310!

Sent from my Incredible S using xda premium


----------



## jeffsrawr (Nov 25, 2012)

*first phone*

I remember getting my first phone when i was 18... samsung instinct... sprints first smartphone and wow did that phone suck. i remember a few months after that seeing the first android phone (htc g1) and knowing i had bought the wrong phone haha... android has grown so fast!


----------



## shanmuganathand (Nov 25, 2012)

My first phone is Nokia 5230. I brought that phone in my college second year...  now using Sony Xperia neo v :-B

Sent from my MT11i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamaz7 (Nov 25, 2012)

my first phone nokia 3320


----------



## adblunt (Nov 25, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Pennycake (Nov 25, 2012)

The first cell phone that was actually "mine" was a Samsung Trance.







Because it was free when adding a line to the family plan.

First one I paid for myself was an LG Lotus Elite.






Best physical phone keyboard I have ever tried.

I'm young. 

I remember the family shared a cell phone for a while back when they were bigger. Whoever was going somewhere and needed it took it. But now my dad ditched his landline entirely and I have no plans on ever signing up for landline phone service.


----------



## n0p3zz (Nov 25, 2012)

Sony ericsson k310i->k750i->nokia 6300->Samsung galaxy Ace 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## frftr (Nov 25, 2012)

SGS+ still going strong for me.


----------



## abe5 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nokia 6233... Beast of a phone.


----------



## andromaki (Nov 25, 2012)

Nokia 1110 (black and white) was the my first phone 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hooked_on_droid (Nov 25, 2012)

Motorola MicroTac


----------



## jSterling (Nov 26, 2012)

An extremely old Tracphone, barely had SMS, and it overcharged the crap out of you. Nice 0.75inch non-touch screen and 1 color, grey with a green lit background rofl.



My first contract phone was a year later when I got a LG flip phone with 0.5mb camera on something like that. No way to get the pictures off the phone either without buying a extremely expensive USB cord because of course the charger was something odd that was only specific to that phone ugh..



Now I have one charger for many, many smart phones!

Sent from my Windows 8 device using Board Express


----------



## goldieds (Nov 26, 2012)

Mitsubishi trium geo, it had a pull out Ariel and a flip, it was cool

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## RTGF (Nov 26, 2012)

motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.


----------



## huynhthoaianh (Nov 26, 2012)

Gt n7000

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mistermagic87 (Nov 26, 2012)

Motorola Razar


----------



## dece27 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ericsson T18...it's antenna was very fashion


----------



## XThe_GManX (Nov 26, 2012)

My first phone (I was still in primary) was "half"flip-phone (Ericson) and it was a green one, only used it to call my parents though XD


----------



## robertww (Nov 26, 2012)

of course I had the Nokia 5190 to start, then quickly upgraded to the Nokia 8290 -- which I then modified using a soldering iron to have red led backlighting


----------



## rogueromeo (Nov 26, 2012)

*Nokia 6600*

Used to love this phone. Used it for a total of 4 years.


----------



## theytalkalot (Nov 26, 2012)

I had the startac....what a great phone....


----------



## Saiyaku (Nov 27, 2012)

i started with the nokia 2600

incidentally, that phone is still alive and well, and still fulfilling its role as a battle hardened communicator *eight years after* for a technophobe aunt of mine

yeah, old nokias were built to last


----------



## dontsurf (Nov 27, 2012)

Saiyaku said:


> yeah, old nokias were built to last

Click to collapse



Hell, yeah. Nokia 5110. The complete bomb. Remember batteries that used to last a week? And snake?


----------



## krob8768 (Nov 27, 2012)

Some type of Nokia brick


----------



## Blackzter (Nov 28, 2012)

can't remember the first phones I've had, but my first "real" phone was a HTC Diamond,
and I really loved that phone, even though it was lacking ram, internal memory and it was slightly unresponsive,
 it was still very exciting to use, I really loved the Energy ROM!
It suffered a painful dead in a washing machine. 

Then I had a Desire, and I loved that phone aswell.. wasn't very smooth when using Sense UI though,
it felt very slow at browsing the web at times, and I grew tired of being forced into AOSP/AOKP.

Then I bought an used Sensation, and I will keep that phone for a long time probaly.
I believe my next phone will be a Nexus phone, unless HTC magically get out of their debt, 
and apple problems, I'd prefer not to support Apple (I guess that's not so weird around here).


----------



## nubhihi219 (Nov 28, 2012)

my first phone is a nokia "brick" phone. It reminds my of my first love...


----------



## ilonu (Nov 28, 2012)

my first smartphone is dopod c600,wm6.0. it's really powerfull,and have a wonderfull keyboad,and lots of ROMS. full of fun.


----------



## origikid (Nov 28, 2012)

my first phone was the ultime and awsome 3310 from nokia, the unbreakable one!


----------



## LiberOz (Nov 28, 2012)

my first phone is a nokia in 1999


----------



## Av. (Nov 28, 2012)

Some old nokia and I installed a clear case with flashing leds on it. I was 13. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ayman16 (Nov 28, 2012)

Siemens A40 for me

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## Supercutetom (Nov 28, 2012)

LG enV. Broke on me 3 times, too...


----------



## existinguser (Nov 28, 2012)

My first one was the one with one line display and you had to place entire sim with the card frame. Shame i dont remember the name. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## _Cem (Nov 29, 2012)

Nokia 3100


----------



## viperv303 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hitachi g1000. Loved that thing... even thought it couldnt send text...

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda app-developers app


----------



## macky_almojuela (Nov 29, 2012)

*1st phone*

1st  - nokia 909
2nd - nokia 3210
3rd - nokia 3310
4th - China made mobile phone
5th - Samsung Galaxy Y


----------



## Superwolf77 (Nov 29, 2012)

My first was a Siemens S8 phone in 1998. After the next 30 phones I stopped counting in 2006. Now I'm on the SGS2 and in future the Note 2.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## David ! (Nov 29, 2012)

Nokia 3110, the old brick one! That thing still works


----------



## RacerPCG (Nov 29, 2012)

My first phone was old Motorola, I don't remember the model of it. After Motorola I had Siemens A35


----------



## elemental12 (Nov 29, 2012)

Old samsung clam shell...she lasted forever :cyclops:


----------



## mancha250 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nokia 1221 lol

Sent from my ST25i using xda app-developers app


----------



## bigblue95z (Nov 30, 2012)

First phone I ever owned was the Nokia 3595. As a matter of fact, my mom still has her's. It still works great after all these years. She likes that it's simple and seems to get just as good, if not better, reception than most of the bargain phones that my aunts/uncles/cousins have now.


----------



## Daniecki (Nov 30, 2012)

Hmm, my first phone. I remember! SE T68i ;p omg, colorful display )


----------



## stumorse (Nov 30, 2012)

I think my best phone was a siemens c35i it was bomb proof


----------



## Lucas Marc Aaron (Dec 1, 2012)

First one: Nokia PT-10

Sent from my GT-P6201 using xda app-developers app


----------



## neljonh (Dec 1, 2012)

Nokia 5110

flare


----------



## Evil_Cid (Dec 1, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K700


----------



## sitvenger (Dec 1, 2012)

Nokia energy 300grams 
Long battery life

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## renome (Dec 1, 2012)

Siemens C25. Ah, the memories.


----------



## lelex45 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nokia N95 !!!


----------



## Marq94 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lg B2100 :d

Wysyłane z mojego E15a za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## tangosierra_ (Dec 1, 2012)

I started late... LG KF750. Horrible phone, horrible battery life, the neon touchpad refused to light up after a few months, touch function didn't work properly and the screen finally quit on me a year later.

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## DarkNecromancer (Dec 1, 2012)

Nokia 1100 I think. I owned a phone before that, but forgot its name.


----------



## skyjackno1 (Dec 1, 2012)

Nokia 3310, so heavy phone and the greatest simple play Snake,hahaha


----------



## ACKMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

nokia 5105


----------



## Johnnyled (Dec 1, 2012)

Alcatel one touch easy (1998) yeah !!!


----------



## fireblade (Dec 1, 2012)

dontsurf said:


> Hell, yeah. Nokia 5110. The complete bomb. Remember batteries that used to last a week? And snake?

Click to collapse



Ah ah snake.. So addictive!! 

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## nick7986 (Dec 2, 2012)

nokia 3310:good:


----------



## Norman-IT (Dec 2, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy S Plus

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fallon9111 (Dec 2, 2012)

*Vodafone*

Vodafone 810

















For when it was made, it was a nifty little phone, and for £50 or so


----------



## downhill280Z (Dec 2, 2012)

Going to show my age here, but my first mobile phone was a Motorola clam phone that came with my Mercedes when I bought it new back in 97.


----------



## spark47 (Dec 2, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## Obscurax (Dec 2, 2012)

My first mobile was a Bosch it had the size and weight of a brick haha, i don't remember the type.


----------



## ZzKrackzZ (Dec 2, 2012)

The legendary Nokia 3310!


----------



## loozacc (Dec 2, 2012)

mine was Sony CMD-X2000. Had an outstanding jog-dial wheel, which was used to navigate throughout the menu


----------



## shivraj3192 (Dec 2, 2012)

My 1st phone was Nokia 5310 for 2yrs and then optimus black... 

Sent from my LG-P970 using xda premium


----------



## smokeadrians (Dec 2, 2012)

Startac back when it was sprint pcs

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MisterCub (Dec 2, 2012)

The veeeeery first phone I had was an ancient Alcatel that my dad used to use. I needed a phone when I started secondary school and my dad just gave me his old one. It was a terrible brick but it did the job until it died a few months later. I don't remember the model (and since it wasn't actually mine, I don't consider it my first phone)

My actual first phone was the Nokia 3310.


----------



## f575gtc (Dec 2, 2012)

I don't remember my first phone, but it was a simple flip top.

My first memorable phone was the  LG Voyager which turned out to be a joke, and then I  got the Droid 1 (Milestone), loved that phone and one day I dropped it  onto a carpet from 3 feet and it never turned on again.


----------



## Vindork (Dec 3, 2012)

MY first phone was Nokia 3410. That was awsome cause first phone with java and somekind of b/w 3D games and I was a star in the class.


----------



## maxima2k53 (Dec 4, 2012)

http://www.phonearena.com/phones/Motorola-i605_id1030

this was the first phone i ever owned i think, almost 12 years ago i got it.


----------



## devinlachapelle (Dec 4, 2012)

Old lg flip phone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## toyongbanatero (Dec 4, 2012)

*old*

my first one was nokia 3310


----------



## Gysper (Dec 5, 2012)

Nokia of course, mine was the Nokia 5300 XpressMusic. The slider was amazing.


----------



## ilmostro7 (Dec 5, 2012)

Samsung SGH-E715.  I was a rockstar at my High School with this baby! lol ahhh, simpler times...simpler phones. :silly:


----------



## bjunky (Dec 5, 2012)

Siemens A52. I'm not even sure if they still make phones.


----------



## legion423 (Dec 5, 2012)

LG p500. My first android phone


----------



## GeoffAlexander (Dec 5, 2012)

Motorola Flip with the analog display.


----------



## elirev4 (Dec 5, 2012)

I don't remember the first phone.
But I do remember the first smartphone I ever owned, it was the iPhone 3GS.
Then the iPhone 4.
And right now I own the Galaxy S III.


----------



## Thanos185 (Dec 6, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 6110...


----------



## sylentprofet (Dec 6, 2012)

*nokia gsm 8800 i think*

it doesn't even matter

i hate the ten posts rule to post to dev.


----------



## Evildead_666 (Dec 6, 2012)

sylentprofet said:


> it doesn't even matter
> 
> i hate the ten posts rule to post to dev.

Click to collapse



I had the Nokia Matrix Phone (7110), which I would have kept forever if I hadn't left it on the car roof in a rainstorm...

@sylentprofet : Me Too !!!!


----------



## M-Marius (Dec 10, 2012)

my first phone was the siemens c60


----------



## alexpita (Dec 11, 2012)

Nokia 2110... was an amazing Brick


----------



## Xpme (Dec 11, 2012)

Alcatel OT 311.


----------



## MrObvious (Dec 11, 2012)

One of the Nokia brick phones. I forget the exact model.


----------



## GuestX00704 (Dec 11, 2012)

Sony Ericsson T100


----------



## hassantalal11 (Dec 11, 2012)

Nokia 8210.......  best phone


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Dec 11, 2012)

Samsung Galaxy Ace GT-S5830i


----------



## drewwalton19216801 (Dec 11, 2012)

My first phone was I believe a Sanyo SCP-3200, then I upgraded to the LG Rumor Touch. What a terrible friggin phone that was...


----------



## iva37 (Dec 11, 2012)

2000 - Motorola T180 (Super)
2002 - Nokia 3310
2004 - Siemens m45 (Super)
2006 - Sony Ericsson K750
2007 - Nokia 6610i (Super)
2008 - Nokia E66 grey steel 
2010 - iPhone 3GS
2011 - iPhone 4
2012 - my iPhone 4 took the daughter, and gave me his - HTC Desire HD
2012 - HTC Desire HD
2013 - ?


----------



## gixxerfreak (Dec 11, 2012)

Nokia 6910. Super fun to modify!


----------



## high_council (Dec 12, 2012)

kyocera phantom
great reception plain jane candy bar


----------



## tbark (Dec 12, 2012)

Bell Rotary Biege. I know,I know...NEWB and I RTFM. Insert finger...Now THAT was a phone! 30 years later and it still works.:laugh:


----------



## andydidacus (Dec 12, 2012)

Mh first phone..haha yhe ultimatelh tiny nokia1100..haha...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## conzmac (Dec 12, 2012)

Blackberry curve 8330

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using xda app-developers app


----------



## thekoply (Dec 12, 2012)

Nokia 2100 > nokia 6020 > nokia 6080 > nokia E71 > onyx2 > xperia J


----------



## ytunes (Dec 13, 2012)

ytunes said:


> 1st nokia 3310
> 2nd nokia e63
> 3rd nokia 6260
> 4th galaxy s2(revolutionary)
> ...

Click to collapse



Bought a Galaxy Note 2(pretty awesome) 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## carleeto (Dec 13, 2012)

Sony Ericsson k700i

Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## gesange (Dec 13, 2012)

1.Alcatel with antenna ( dont know type)
2.Ericsson with antenna ( dont know type)
3.Nokia 3310
4 Ericsson A28
5. Siemens C60
6. Sony Ericsson ( it opened up and had a little orange cycle)
7. Motorola ( with a little screen )
8. Nokia 6020
9. SE W200i
10. SE S500i
11 Lg Cookie
12. Nokia E65
13. Nokia N78
14. Nokia C6
15. Iphone 3g 
16. Htc Desire
17. SE Xperia Arc
18. Htc HD2
19. HTC EVO 3D
20. ( arriving today ) Iphone 5

P.S: Htc evo 3d, htc hd2 and a Lg optimus hub I still have  

Sent from my space phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silver750 (Dec 13, 2012)

Nokia 3310
Nokia 3410
Nokia 3510i
Siemens C35
Siemens S55
SONY ERICSSON [email protected]
SONY ERICSSON K790i
Nokia N73
Htc HD mini
Nokia N900
Nokia N97
Nokia N96
Htc EVO 3D
Samsung Galaxy Note II

And other....

Odesláno z mého GT-N7100 pomocí Tapatalk 2


----------



## GamingTaylor (Dec 13, 2012)

*I never wanted a phone...haha*

My first phone was a small black flip phone by Sumsung, no idea what it was, but my Grandma still uses it! (it's like 8 years old)

2. Iphone4

3. N/A

 No need to waste money.:good:


----------



## distortedharmonic (Dec 13, 2012)

nokia 5110
nokia 3210


----------



## M4ST3R-V (Dec 14, 2012)

*my first phone*

:laugh: my first phone was Nokia 1110i, the best one ever ! ROCK SOLID ::silly:


----------



## Clubbysupercharged (Dec 14, 2012)

Alcatel OT 300...Pretty tough phone but not compared to my bro's first phone, the Motorola 8500X brick.


----------



## nashmohammad (Dec 14, 2012)

*Nokia C6*

Nokia C6


----------



## Jorte90 (Dec 14, 2012)

Had a Motorola i60  (I think)  but then I remember getting an i90 that had a viewscreen that would show the caller id without having to open it!!!


----------



## rebzin (Dec 14, 2012)

Had a *Nokia 8210* in the beginning. Absolutely loved that phone. Then moved to a *Nokia 1100* and then a *iMate JasJar* or something like that.

Jumped ship to a *Nokia 5310* and then a *Nokia 5800*, which I have been using for the last couple of years, and then a *Galaxy S*. 

Sold all my phones in anticipation of *NX4 *(Dumb of me, I know) and now I am using a spare phone  , waiting for my NX4 to arrive.


----------



## Mertowski (Dec 14, 2012)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310 then Nokia 1100,Samsung E-250,Nokia X6

And finally my GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## ScatteredHell (Dec 14, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K510

Sent from my MANGO


----------



## discopolice (Dec 14, 2012)

LG VX3100, back in 2003. That delicious monochrome screen. Then an LG VX5200, then an LG Voyager (in retrospect I owned a lot of LG phones), then a Droid 2, and now moving to the Droid DNA in a few weeks


----------



## 0asis (Dec 14, 2012)

Nokia 3310 and then Nokia 3410. Nokia was pretty strong at this moment 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## electronz (Dec 14, 2012)

The first phone i remember having was the nokia 8310 and i still have it! still going strong! lying under my bed for now but occasionally pull it out when everyone has their phones!


----------



## NewKlr (Dec 15, 2012)

Mine was SE W200i , Still best Music phone for me 

then changed to SE W595, Finally now on Xperia Neo V


----------



## ChrisFirerabbit (Dec 15, 2012)

*First Phone*

Mine was some kind of Sony Erickson flip phone


----------



## Paresh Kalinani (Dec 15, 2012)

HTC One V (Primo U GSM)! My first one! Even using Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini (ST15i) and LG Optimus Me (Pecan P350)...

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 15, 2012)

Simens a65

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bulldog76 (Dec 15, 2012)

well mine was one that came in a pouch and plugged into the cig. lighter in the car.  Had the screen and keypad on the back of the phone with the cord that went to the pouch.  Guess you call it a "car phone". Now I have the Galaxy S3, big difference lol


----------



## brewy (Dec 15, 2012)

Bt cellnet u lol 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## militiaOfDeath (Dec 15, 2012)

Nokia 5110. With Snake!


----------



## garvey69 (Dec 16, 2012)

Nokia 3310 most robust phone I ever owned. Dropped it of scaffolding, its fell in a bucket of water thrown across a room and it still kept on ticking

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## xanneks (Dec 16, 2012)

*Nokia 3210*

Sexy phone for me with customizable housings...


----------



## fmpmuld (Dec 16, 2012)

Philips Fizz !! 

Please google it, it's worth seeing it ! :laugh:


----------



## iraqi-boys (Dec 16, 2012)

The first phone i had is Nokia i don't remember what was the version. After 3 month i bought Nokia N70 then Nokia N80 then Nokia N95 then Nokia N71 the Sony xperia X10 the Xperia ARC then Sony S then Samsung Galaxy Note and i still got it with me 

Sent from my GT-P7500 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## GimmickNG (Dec 16, 2012)

I don't have a phone, but the first phone my parents had, as far as my memory serves me, was (and still is) a Nokia 6020.


----------



## xspit (Dec 16, 2012)

Sony Ericsson K810i
.... cool!


----------



## jiammy (Dec 16, 2012)

here comes the beast!
I feel old


----------



## jrdoming (Dec 16, 2012)

Nokia brick phone 

Sent from my One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## kiddoo (Dec 16, 2012)

Had a nokia 2100 or something like that.  It looks like a brick.  and it also had been very expensive.  I think like a smartphone entry level nowadays.  I had it for 4 years or something.... 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda premium


----------



## ms-1998 (Dec 16, 2012)

1. a nokia
2. samsung star
3. galaxy pocket
4. after 1 week a lg optimus 2x or l9


----------



## nottellingeither (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine:


Nokia 2110

Motorola StarTAC (I loved this phone - felt like Captain Kirk every time I used it - if someone made a smartphone replica of it with one big screen instead of a little LCD and a keypad, I'd be all over it) 

Nokia 3310

Sony Ericsson (can't even remember the model no.)

iPhone 3g (toasted in a fire) Jailbroken

iPod Touch 3g (drowned in a tragic kayaking accident) Jailbroken

iPhone 4S (sold) Jailbroken

iPod Touch 4G (Current) Jailbroken - used as vehicle sound system and kept in a Griffin Survivor case

Huawei Sonic (Current secondary) Rooted

Goophone Y5 iPhone 4S clone (Current primary / modding lab) Rooted - kept in an Otterbox Commuter iPhone 4S case recycled from the iPhone. Works with 90% of my aftermarket iPhone 4/4S accessories which made it a good choice.

Next:

Samsung Galaxy SIII as primary

Goophone i5 as secondary / modding lab / pretend iPhone 5 for those business meetings with self-righteous producers.


----------



## clzclz (Dec 17, 2012)

it was nokia 8250 with the blue backlight screen


----------



## loonsy (Dec 17, 2012)

My first phone was a Motorola Microtac 8200.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigmikehd2 (Dec 17, 2012)

1. Some type of gte/qualcom
2. Motorola super big flip phone
3. Nokia 5165, then basis upgraded models of Nokias.
4. A couple Sony Ericssons, one was a Walkman phone.
5. Then a bb pearl, then a curve
6. A g1
7. Htc hd2
8. Htc tmobile mytouch 4g
9. Evo 3d
10. Gs2
Sent from my Epic 4g Touch, rockin Jelly Bean using XDA premium app!


----------



## bigmikehd2 (Dec 17, 2012)

My first phone looked like this lol...


Sent from my Epic 4g Touch, rockin Jelly Bean using XDA premium app!


----------



## nkm90 (Dec 17, 2012)

Mine goes like this:

1) Nokia 2100
2) Nokia 6233
3) Nokia C5
4) Lemon iQ707
5) Sony Ericsson Xperia Ray (Current)


----------



## drpenguino (Dec 17, 2012)

Nexus one and loved it. Besides the multi touch issues...

Sent from my Galaxy S3 using xda premium


----------



## brewy (Dec 17, 2012)

2 paper cups and string and a homing pigeon lol 

Sent from my GT-S5830


----------



## HidEaL (Dec 17, 2012)

Siemens C35. I always had a thing for Siemens phones (even bought a SX1, which ran Symbian, and one of the main system folders had the name "Nokia" )


----------



## mlargo (Dec 17, 2012)

Nokia 5110 - the one and only 

*** Send with Keckse ***


----------



## buckfuddy (Dec 17, 2012)

Nokia N95! Nokia seems to be the consensus around here...hopefully they make a comeback with the lumia devices. Ive was a loyal nokia fan until their symbian OS couldnt quite match up with android...


----------



## Marce979 (Dec 17, 2012)

Old Nokia 3110 (MY 1997) the first with Navi button!!


----------



## lukop (Dec 17, 2012)

I think my first phone was NOKIA 3310 

//old good nokias


----------



## el_roy1985 (Dec 17, 2012)

I had some sort of Motorolla flip, where the flip part was just a piece of thin plastic to protect the keys. The phone I got after that was a Kyocera flip that had a blue display that was all the rage for back then.


----------



## moleverine (Dec 18, 2012)

The first phone I can name is the Motorola Razor.  Before that, I had one of the nameless Nokia phones that just about everyone had.  I can't even remember what they were called.  The Razor was terrible.  So terrible that even the Helio Ocean I upgraded to was a refreshing change.


----------



## g.d.legion (Dec 18, 2012)

Still remember for this memorial... Nokia 3210


----------



## depper (Dec 18, 2012)

NEC P3 branded as a BT phone way back in 1990.

See here for picture: http://www.retrofones.com/nec-p3-not-for-sale-prod-114.html


----------



## 50pounds (Dec 18, 2012)

*Good old days*

Haha the good old days of the phones my first ever phone was a Panasonic GD87 what a phone.. 

then i moved to the nokia 3210 which i flashed to make it a 3310


----------



## paws61 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine goes BlackBerry, HTC Inspire, sgs3.


----------



## giac0m0 (Dec 18, 2012)

I had a Motorolla Startac with a lovely green liquid crystal screen.  Originally you could only send SMS/texts to people on the same network as you (a big decision when choosing a provider) but then the magic happened and you could text cross-network!  Oh the humanity!

Major upside was the size of it, it was slim compared to the huge Lead Battery nokias of the time.  Major downside was that to send a text, you had to memorise the phone number from the address book and type it in manually, as the two applications (on a two line display) did not reference each other.


----------



## drymarro (Dec 18, 2012)

first an old flip phone from samsung, then one of those big, clunky, blackberry phones which I was able to use with no data.


----------



## supermanss327 (Dec 18, 2012)

Nokia with led lit battery and snake ii

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## 86dan (Dec 18, 2012)

mine was a Phillips I think. a short narrow screen, huge buttons, pully up aerial, the lot!

loved that thing though!


----------



## FlipMarc (Dec 18, 2012)

My first cell was an Ericsson similar to this 






2nd was a Nokia


----------



## 86dan (Dec 18, 2012)

this was mine!


----------



## kryptk (Dec 19, 2012)

Nokia 3310


----------



## tsheikh95 (Dec 19, 2012)

*wowy*

mine was 5233 by nokia


----------



## CovXX (Dec 19, 2012)

A nokia 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## lg-one-man (Dec 19, 2012)

Nokia 2610
Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## LSS4181 (Dec 19, 2012)

My first one was a LG.


----------



## Paincake (Dec 19, 2012)

Siemens A62


----------



## JamesChuang (Dec 19, 2012)

Nokia 3130.....


----------



## Noobie Boobie (Dec 19, 2012)

my first mobile was the worlds first mobile without an antenna - the Nokia 3210. I got it when it first came out. I remember I was the envy of all my friends. we have come along way.


----------



## bakuLaw (Dec 21, 2012)

Nokia 3510.
Love the message tone,
Twwwwt!..

Sent from my MK16i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GRudolf94 (Dec 21, 2012)

Nokia 8265i... still have it working so I can play Snake II 

Sent from my Nexus One using xda app-developers app


----------



## shredzone (Dec 21, 2012)

Nokia 6150... I still own it, but rather for sentimental reasons.


----------



## iamflip (Dec 21, 2012)

*First Phone*

Nokia 3310 haha the most durable phone


----------



## xillusionzx (Dec 21, 2012)

First ever mobile was a Motorola, almost like a MicroTAC 650
Second (but first I bought myself) was Nokia 5110
Third Nokia 3310
Fourth Sharp GX10i
Fifth Sony Ericsson P990i
Sixth HTC Desire HD
Seventh to come... hmmm what next? HTC Droid DNA maybe?


----------



## paolocar88 (Dec 21, 2012)

siemens c45


----------



## Saleemk (Dec 21, 2012)

Sagem it was that bad I can't remember the model number!


----------



## RonV42 (Dec 22, 2012)

My first phone was a "bag" phone by Nokia/Mobira.  Basically it was a soft bag with the base station, that was supposed to be mounted under the seat, with the handset in a magnetic mount Velcro'd to the top of it.  It had to be plugged in to the cigarette lighter. The antenna was a rubber duck.


----------



## pillum (Dec 22, 2012)

all i know is that it was a nokia lol


----------



## fajardwi (Dec 22, 2012)

Phillips handphone


----------



## rppgaty (Dec 22, 2012)

A Samsung flip phone.


----------



## anshad666 (Dec 22, 2012)

g2
sony neo l
galaxy pro


----------



## Suuichi (Dec 23, 2012)

Alcatel-e801! A really cheap cellphone, with mp3 player included.


----------



## wGRV (Dec 23, 2012)

Motorola RAZR V3i w/ iTunes player. It is also the first phone where I introduced to modding !  

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ke1n p1an (Dec 23, 2012)

Some old sagem phone, hated it


----------



## w1ck3db18 (Dec 23, 2012)

i710 nextel phone


----------



## cablazn (Dec 23, 2012)

It's quite dramatic, but yea... Nokia 3210


----------



## wicked wizard (Dec 23, 2012)

Mine was a Sony CMD Z1


----------



## Beartax (Dec 24, 2012)

One of the first motorola flip phones, then a razor flip, then what I have now which is HTC Inspire 4G AT&T


----------



## Stanerefor (Dec 24, 2012)

It was a Samsung R210S in 2003. Still working now.


----------



## chilakil (Dec 24, 2012)

Motorola Tele T-a-c 200 Eex.... very very very and very old


----------



## unfragable (Dec 24, 2012)

Siemens C65


----------



## tekhinator (Dec 24, 2012)

Nokia bar phone. First smartphone was a blackberry storm. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silcay (Dec 28, 2012)

lol... great thread... a mobile museum...

First mobile was *Alcatel OT Club* (as I can remember  )

but I soon changed it with *Ericsson T10s*


----------



## MiSieeQ (Dec 28, 2012)

my first ever phone was nokia 3330  ahh, everyone in primary school had it back then


----------



## rupertos (Dec 28, 2012)

nokia 3310 and I was hero at my school 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda app-developers app


----------



## allenwalker1998 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nokia 3310 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## cardcloud (Dec 29, 2012)

LG Chocolate


----------



## xtr3m3dr01d (Dec 29, 2012)

an iPhone 3g, never owned another iPhone again


----------



## Spinergy02 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nokia 5110. I remember being so excited that I could play Snake instead of paying attention in class!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using xda app-developers app


----------



## ucuzodun (Dec 29, 2012)

Nokia 3210


----------



## CTU_Loscombe (Dec 29, 2012)

Siemens A50 
Decent little phone

Sent from my R800x using xda premium


----------



## asweiler (Dec 29, 2012)

I cannot seem to remember I know it was a QWERTY phone that sucked 

Sent from my SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dah328 (Dec 31, 2012)

A Nokia bar-style dumb phone on Sprint back in the days when all the people who wanted PDAs had to carry a separate device.


----------



## xperia_pro (Jan 1, 2013)

Sony ericsson w710i :') lol i have 16 years old so xD haha

Sent from my Sony Tablet S using xda premium


----------



## djeordje (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow, old times.
My first phone was Alcatel One Touch Easy, the blue one


----------



## semperfidelis316 (Jan 1, 2013)

Motorola Atrix (original)
Still have it.  Serves as my backup alarm and gamin device that I haven't taken the time to transfer the data from one phone to another.


----------



## mirage-19 (Jan 1, 2013)

Siemens C35 

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## TaMNoNa (Jan 1, 2013)

Motorola MANGO


----------



## Djatnet (Jan 1, 2013)

My first phone was the Nokia 2110.


----------



## chokem (Jan 1, 2013)

Mine was a Motorola bag phone.   That was a while ago.


----------



## fridgie (Jan 1, 2013)

Motorola brick phone, about 18yrs ago.....


----------



## sergiuniculescu (Jan 2, 2013)

Alcatel OT 320


----------



## steekyjim (Jan 3, 2013)

Nokia Ringo (in 1998 I think). Like most other phones back then it couldn't send txt messages. Before that I had a rotary home phone and then one with buttons.

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## madman80 (Jan 6, 2013)

Alcatel one touch easy DB. Not the brick one.


----------



## Hjax (Jan 6, 2013)

My first phone was the LG Optimus V (S). That was only a year ago >.>


----------



## MOLOTOFF27 (Jan 6, 2013)

I think it was 3310 xD

Samsung Galaxy SIII cihazımdan Tapatalk 2 ile gönderildi...


----------



## projectmax (Jan 7, 2013)

can't remember the model name but it's brand is motorola..i think that was a v series..with an antenna and its housing was green..


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nokia 5235 comes with music edition

Very soooooooooolid!!!


----------



## Dr.Molestratus (Jan 7, 2013)

A SE W205.. Pity me. 

Sent with my Google Nexus 7 through the XDA Developers APP.


----------



## necao (Jan 7, 2013)

Nokia 5110


----------



## goomerguy (Jan 7, 2013)

prepaid nokia piece of crap in 1993.


----------



## MikeS. (Jan 7, 2013)

A Motorola, which got stolen in gym 3 Weeks later. I could *** him if I should meet this guy again.


----------



## Gadgetor (Jan 8, 2013)

Not really old but it was a razor, phones have really advanced rapidly


----------



## YooDee (Jan 8, 2013)

I am use nokia 8250 with blue screen


----------



## Lexsym (Jan 8, 2013)

The first phone I've ever owned was my iPhone (1st gen). I've "had" several earlier models of cellphones (not smartphones) pass through my hands, but never have I actually "owned" them.


----------



## whodisname (Jan 8, 2013)

First phone I ever owned was a sprint PCs phone. It was a flip phone small enough to cover with my fist and I thought "wow,I'm in the club!!) And I lost it at the refinery and I got a different one that was all big. (Another flip phone from sprint PCs) and I felt like I had been kicked out. The phone was much tinier than this RAZR m but it was clunky and purple and grey. Back in 2002.

Sent from my XT907 using xda premium


----------



## Trozzul (Jan 8, 2013)

When I was ten had some Verizon brand slider phone. Then a g1 first taste of android best phone ever made. Next came HTC incredible. Great phone was never able to get s-off. Got a galaxy tab 2 10.1 when it came out. Then my came my current witch is my favorite galaxy s2.

Sent from my SGH-T989


----------



## CressKH (Jan 8, 2013)

My first phone was always Nokia 6100, once stolen and I bought the same model back lol


----------



## BenniBenassi (Jan 8, 2013)

YooDee said:


> I am use nokia 8250 with blue screen

Click to collapse



Wow, you were the elite 
Blue leds cost a fortune back then...
And replacing the leds was difficult...

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## cooladityarai (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine nokia 6600.. It was my dream to have it in my hands.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoulseekr (Jan 8, 2013)

My first phone?
A monochrome one with blue (modified) LED backlight :laugh:
Nokia 3210


----------



## ViolentR (Jan 8, 2013)

Some really old Nokia phone that had a small antenna


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 8, 2013)

Philips Savvy 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda premium


----------



## Alex.KAI (Jan 8, 2013)

Back to the 98 it was Nokia 5110. I was "snaking" all day in the school )))


----------



## PuffMaN (Jan 8, 2013)

Alex.KAI said:


> Back to the 98 it was Nokia 5110. I was "snaking" all day in the school )))

Click to collapse



Yeh, i was jealous at snake with the crappy savvy. So guess what my 2nd phone was.. Oh yea, 5110  rock solid phone, had snake, and replacable front covers! Woo! I even coloured the stock green leds with a red marker to make the screen and buttons look orange 

Sent with my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Alex.KAI (Jan 8, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> ...........Oh yea, 5110  rock solid phone...........

Click to collapse



I always gave the phone to girls during school to school fights, cuz i could Kill someone with it )))))


----------



## HeavyMetalHighVoltage (Jan 8, 2013)

*my first phone?*

Had a silver Kyocera flip phone with blue led light display. My mother probably washed it with my clothes atleast 10 times! Just dried it out and always kept ticking.


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 8, 2013)

Nokia 282 long before the 3310.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 8, 2013)

Nokia 282 long before 3310.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Neo Guado (Jan 8, 2013)

The Motorola M3788


----------



## scumie (Jan 8, 2013)

I think it was a motorola V3. Then first I really enjoyed was a Nokia N85, still working and one of the best phone cameras I ever had.


----------



## abhi7395 (Jan 8, 2013)

CressKH said:


> My first phone was always Nokia 6100, once stolen and I bought the same model back lol

Click to collapse



Hahaha... gud ...
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## docardoso (Jan 8, 2013)

*Kyocera*

I remember once I owned a Kyocera, a looooong time ago. I can't remember its model. Does it still manufactures phones?


----------



## Gman355 (Jan 8, 2013)

verizon lg flip phone


----------



## chrisrock782003 (Jan 8, 2013)

It was the Nokia 6110 and anyone would have had one at that time. In my flat it was like the ip5 today.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xxjoevxx (Jan 8, 2013)

The prepaid Verizon clamshell phone. No camera when I was 13. So bad. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## sonnt1223 (Jan 9, 2013)

my first phone is A88:victory:


----------



## hlaraujo (Jan 9, 2013)

1st: Nokia 3410
2nd: Nokia 3220
3rd: Sony Ericsson w300i
4th: Sony Ericsson w395 (stolen ='/)
5th: Samsung Corby
6th: Samsung something (can't remember)
6th: Samsung Galaxy S
Current: Sony Xperia P


----------



## diegocostarn (Jan 9, 2013)

nokia 3410


----------



## d'droid (Jan 9, 2013)

my first phone was a nokia 3210


----------



## Luis_GT (Jan 9, 2013)

My first phone iirc was a motorola v2288


----------



## Applejack666 (Jan 9, 2013)

My first phone was Ericsson A1018.


----------



## DeAndreon (Jan 9, 2013)

Applejack666 said:


> My first phone was Ericsson A1018.

Click to collapse



My first phone was a Motorola C350, nothing special but a simple phone :good:


----------



## DecoderRbx (Jan 9, 2013)

A nokia 3310 , followed by the marvelous 1100 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## secularist (Jan 9, 2013)

The OG Analog Motorola Flip phone.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## FoxCMK (Jan 9, 2013)

A Qualcomm QCP-2700. The scroll wheel built into the side was a neat touch. I believe it was with Sprint.


----------



## dabeez98 (Jan 10, 2013)

The nokia 3210 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I9100 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## MikeSome1 (Jan 10, 2013)

oh, my - first phone: Sagem myX5-V2
Good old times


----------



## Wischm0pp (Jan 10, 2013)

My first one was a Siemens A62 -> first in my class to have a phone with a color display wohooo! :highfive:


----------



## Inadorel (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't remember the model - but it was 1996 - it was a Nokia and it was about the size of a brick with a long pull out arial on the top


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 11, 2013)

Some crap moto flip 

Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulclfc007 (Jan 11, 2013)

Sagem

Sent from my HTC One X using xda premium


----------



## pishogay (Jan 11, 2013)

My first ever phone was an anologue Panasonic
I moved to GSM Nokia 3310

It was donkey years ago


----------



## Horridge (Jan 11, 2013)

I think it was a Nokia 5110, I'm racking my brain trying to think if I had one before that, but pretty certain I didn't.


----------



## burak.dunal (Jan 11, 2013)

It was Nokia 1100. it was very fashionable at that time.


----------



## soul1 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nokia 3310! Awesome phone, still #1!

Inviato dal mio Xperia U con Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorevo (Jan 12, 2013)

A motorola, but I don't remember the model...


----------



## frzek (Jan 12, 2013)

Motorola. It weighted about half kg


----------



## Xak (Jan 12, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first phone ever was the iPhone 3G then I got sent to boarding school. When I got back my parents gave my old phone I bought to my grandma! Then I switched to android and got the HTC One X! AT&T.


----------



## templar54 (Jan 12, 2013)

Nokia 3310 nuff said


----------



## JimBalsamico (Jan 12, 2013)

*adeqess 1,134*

Nokia 3310. Hell of a phone!


----------



## nikeradsn (Jan 12, 2013)

JimBalsamico said:


> Nokia 3310. Hell of a phone!

Click to collapse



Yep one of the best phones I evehad xD mine went under a car 2 times and it was still running, better than gorilla glass. Btw my grandmother owns this phone, and she still uses it omg. She says that she can't learn how to use another one. 

Sent from my U8800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## StillNoName (Jan 12, 2013)

I don`t really remember.I remember didn`t even have a camera...
My first smartphone and my actual phone is a Lg Optimus Sol.


----------



## JonnyPJohnston (Jan 12, 2013)

Anyone remember the computer in my signature? First computer I ever owned at 12, I was the shizzle. The RS232 interface for the 5.25 floppy was the size of Texas. Lol

Sent from my Texas Instruments TI-99/4A with the XDA Premium HD app attached using Bacardi 151...


----------



## Kimori16 (Jan 13, 2013)

Samsung Stratosphere baby!


----------



## rosenight (Jan 13, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



samgsung dual folder. it's really been a long time ago.


----------



## opdude (Jan 13, 2013)

*rablesh for*

Nokia 3210 was my first phone, I didn't buy it was handed it down after others were upgrading to 3330, ah those were the days!


----------



## AiYori (Jan 13, 2013)

Sagem b510

Envoyé depuis mon GT-I9100 avec Tapatalk


----------



## Indium Indeed (Jan 13, 2013)

Nokia 3210. Quite good phone for the time.


----------



## tolimad (Jan 13, 2013)

Hummm...my first one was an Alcatel (a yellow one...but cant remember the model :silly
Next, it was a Nokia 3210


----------



## #WB (Jan 14, 2013)

Nokia 8260, back in my day, lol.


----------



## tim4w5 (Jan 14, 2013)

some candy bar phone from US Cellular it was moto and it was silver/grey


----------



## frankymul (Jan 14, 2013)

blackberry onyx


----------



## sandy4u (Jan 14, 2013)

I owned Motorola WLL and  Nokia N70 

Cheers


----------



## doctorgoa (Jan 14, 2013)

Alcatel one touch club dualband. I think it was only for the eastern european market. It was dumb. It has only capital letters for writing a SMS. But it was "free" with opening a junior bank account promotion in my country. And how the mobile technology evolved from this era to today is amazing


----------



## TopoMonko (Jan 14, 2013)

my first phone was Nokia 6630


----------



## aryawirakusuma (Jan 16, 2013)

My first phone was Nokia 3310 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## aguynamedray (Jan 16, 2013)

I remember the day that my first phone is Nokia 3315 way back 2001. Until now still using the said model but not the old one.


----------



## FAL_Fan (Jan 16, 2013)

*First Phone*



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first phone was the Motorola Razr...still have it actually...and it kind of works?


----------



## theartofthinking (Jan 16, 2013)

nokia 8260. I spent a bunch of money to change the leds from green to white. I had the coolest phone in school...


----------



## himala (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't even remember what the model number was, but it was my dad's old Nokia with the jelly keys.


----------



## dragonov88 (Jan 16, 2013)

my first android phone is HTC GOOGLE NEXUS ONE.. it's a great phone that i ever had before i moved to hox.. i love the trackball with  a lot of colors that we can choose for each notification..


----------



## av4tar (Jan 16, 2013)

First phone was a Panasonic g450, at the time it was great. Still have it packed away. First droid was an HTC magic, within a week is rooted and flashed CM. Loved it. 

Sent from my Xperia T


----------



## EricCantona2653 (Jan 16, 2013)

LG KE770

Sent from my GT-S6102


----------



## streetpounder (Jan 16, 2013)

old school motorola brick cell phone. not sure of the model


----------



## Marq94 (Jan 16, 2013)

Sony Ericsson k300i :d

Wysyłane z mojego E15i za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marek989 (Jan 16, 2013)

ZTE Blade. Loved it that time, but after i discovered the limitations of ARMv6, i hate it now.


----------



## kripperger (Jan 16, 2013)

*Sony Ericson*

That old Sony Ericsson phone


----------



## ximian83 (Jan 16, 2013)

In chronological order:
- Motorola V2288
- Siemens S35i (absolutely loved it!)
- Samsung C100 (also nice phone in those days)
- Motorola E398 (most annoying phone ever)
- Nokia 6021 (another great phone)
- LG Shine KE970 (only little less annoying than E398)
- Samsung Omnia II i8000


----------



## 'Duster' (Jan 16, 2013)

My first phone was "Motorola WLL", from which I used to take out Antenna to make calls


----------



## vash_h (Jan 17, 2013)

Here's mine. 
Nokia 8210
Nokia 8310
SE 550i
Nokia 6680
Nokia 5800
Blackberry storm 9500
Lg optimus 7
Motorola razr
Samsung note 2.

Impressive list isn't it.. lol

Sent from my GT-N7100


----------



## Gnivol (Jan 17, 2013)

MOTO RAZR V3, lasted me a long while, until battery died


----------



## C-Mech (Jan 17, 2013)

Siemens C10
Ericsson T10s
Ericsson T20s
Ericsson GF788e
Nokia 3210
Sony CMD-Z1
Nokia 3510
Nokia 3510I

and couple more that I don't remember the model numbers

Sent from my MT11i using xda app-developers app


----------



## re_di (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful Nokia 5110 with battery which lasted up to two weeks! Probably first phone with exchangeable face cover

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Chadish (Jan 17, 2013)

*Motorolla 710 (flip phone)*

I can't remember the exact model number but It was long before Nokia became a big thing with the 6110i and 3110. I by them time I was onto those models I was on way on my 2nd or 3rd phone.


----------



## sittingduckz (Jan 17, 2013)

Nokia Something
Can't remember what it was called but the year was 1999


----------



## khaled_ksa_511 (Jan 17, 2013)

SGS1


----------



## apostroph3 (Jan 17, 2013)

I miss my trusty Nokia.


----------



## _nafets_ (Jan 17, 2013)

Panasonic G500 bought in 1998 and it is still working


----------



## dodgebizkit (Jan 17, 2013)

templar54 said:


> Nokia 3310 nuff said

Click to collapse



5110 lol first xpress on cover. Got so jealous of people with a 3310... Finally I managed to upgrade myself to a 3410. My two old black and white phones. Miss them lol


-------------------------------------
Sent via something that can't finish it's sentan...


----------



## TitaTo (Jan 17, 2013)

A Nokia 1100. It still works and the battery still lasts for a week! But the only feature on this phone is a flash light...


----------



## s8freak (Jan 17, 2013)

My first was some Samsung from sprint back in 2000 then came the Nokia5265 then the Nokia 3390 followed by Nokia 8260 with a color screen. After thAt Motorola v-60 then v-550 and about six or seven others til I got the Motorola Razor. Then LG slide out qwertys before I got the iPhone3 which I HATED and promptly returned for the HTC aria and my obsession with androids began LOL whew beat that people!!! I know it's a long post but now I'm waiting impatiently for the Galaxy S4 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Funchumm (Jan 19, 2013)

I had galaxy 5....and was stolen.

Sent from my Flare (S100) using xda app-developers app


----------



## Agressorek (Jan 19, 2013)

**

Indestructible and Mighty Nokia 3310 ! over 7 days on battery xD Beautiful times


----------



## chickoo.t90 (Jan 19, 2013)

LG moonlight ..  with a blue backlight !! I was so proud of it hehe

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## hahaha0031 (Jan 19, 2013)

My first one is Nokia 3310

Sent from my LG-E739 using xda premium


----------



## pedroaam (Jan 19, 2013)

I had some crappy sendo. It wasnt bad. It had good battery!


----------



## pamartinez17 (Jan 19, 2013)

Nokia 2650 very  cool phone 

Sent from my GT-I5500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## galaxys (Jan 20, 2013)

See my signature...


----------



## cold_start (Jan 20, 2013)

*Re: [ROM] [FOUND] MIUI ported ROM for Lenovo A789*

Hi all! My first cell phone was Nokia 3510i. It had something about 350 kb of built-in memory, polyphonic sound and 4096-colors screen. I don't have it now, but it's alive in my memory =)

Sent from my Lenovo A789 using xda app-developers app


----------



## consuela (Jan 21, 2013)

The Kyocera V5 Slider from virgin mobile haha

Afterwards I stayed with a couple of Motorola RAZRs the longest and finally made the jump to android with the htc desire :good:


----------



## countergokou (Jan 21, 2013)

Motorola 8700 :good:


----------



## Cilip (Jan 21, 2013)

Siemens MC60  [


----------



## jimkaf (Jan 23, 2013)

Ericsson 768: 



Sent from my Wildfire S.


----------



## ItsYogSothoth (Jan 23, 2013)

Sony Ericsson K550i
For me that was very good phone...


----------



## saschc (Jan 23, 2013)

Sagem RC 922


----------



## alex_0992 (Jan 23, 2013)

Cannot remember the models name, but this was my first xD

 data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## SurvivorZer0 (Jan 24, 2013)

nokia 5160 or something like that. it was along time ago

Sent from my HTC Glacier using xda premium


----------



## Kray Nix (Jan 24, 2013)

*NOKIA 5110*​


----------



## despite- (Jan 24, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## iamflip (Jan 24, 2013)

*First ever phone*

My first ever phone is Mitsubishi Trium Astral, i just recently searched for its complete name until then i don't know what type of phone I had haha, well i'd just picked it somewhere while walking in the streets haha just got lucky


----------



## iqbal46 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hai all.. my first phone is siemens. I'm don't remember anymore the serial number.  

Sent from my GT-S5570 using xda premium


----------



## qazibasit (Jan 24, 2013)

Nokia 282
Sony ericson t68i
Moto razor v3i
Nokia 1661
Nokia 5800
Galaxy note

Not much of a phone fan but since my last 2 phones i am getting more and more phone addict.


Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## falcon897 (Jan 24, 2013)

Motorola slvr it was awesome. 

Sent from my SGH-i777 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkainu (Jan 24, 2013)

ericsson a1011


----------



## chaltier (Jan 24, 2013)

sagem myx-1  it was good the battery was good about 6 days compare to my x10mini about 3 days when not calling and sms seem sooo much bigger


----------



## Daniel Lovinho (Jan 24, 2013)

Enviado de meu GT-I5500 usando o Tapatalk 2


----------



## hasib_kst (Jan 24, 2013)

Samsung X430 :laugh:


----------



## Qoilla (Jan 25, 2013)

Star tex by nokia ummm
Samsung forgot model
Nokia cheap 1 Quite a few of them in succession
Sony Wi811 walk man
Nokia N 90
Nokia 8801
nokia 1100 series quite a few

current
Galaxy y duos
HTC One X


----------



## Firdoush76 (Jan 26, 2013)

*RE: What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Nokia 1100


----------



## IDragons (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9000 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Vishwarrior (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokia 2700


----------



## Tomala88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Sagem, but don't remember which model


----------



## bleakness (Jan 26, 2013)

Motorola C115,still working with original battery


----------



## Deimis95 (Jan 26, 2013)

First phone was: Nokia 6610i


----------



## Marq94 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Odp: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

K310i

Wysyłane z mojego X8 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## ajeteja (Jan 26, 2013)

Gfive u800
Nokia n73
Nokia 2690
Micromax a50

Sent from my Micromax A50 using xda developers app


----------



## nawedakhter (Jan 26, 2013)

Nokia 2626

Sent from my HTC Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lagggi (Jan 26, 2013)

Ericsson gh337 year 1996...


----------



## shog7n (Jan 26, 2013)

I first got a low end Sony Ericsson, and then after it got stolen, I use some old age Nokia / motorola stuff.

---------- Post added at 11:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 AM ----------

And then I got a Lenovo LePhone, crappy Android 2.2 phone...


----------



## Lt.Win (Jan 26, 2013)

Some flip Motorola phone.
Samsung Guru.
Samsung M2710 (slide) - My friends were jealous of me because its speakers were awesome and it had a motion sensor. 
LG KP265 - Met the washing machine. Still at home. :/
-------End of Normal Phones Begin Smartphones-------
Nokia 5233.
And now vvvthispieceofcraphtcvvv
Sent from my HTC Wildfire S A510e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rashid.fairus (Jan 27, 2013)

xperia arc s
best phone ever,3 word-Sleek Slim Sexy
but sold


----------



## Thin_Bezel (Jan 27, 2013)

My first phone was Nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Marq94 (Jan 27, 2013)

*Odp: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

K550i

Wysyłane z mojego X8 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## maddy2384 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nokia 6610i...

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rydder (Jan 27, 2013)

ericcsson t 318! Wow,come a long way since then!


----------



## LEON_HEART (Jan 27, 2013)

N73 ME


----------



## papic7m (Jan 27, 2013)

it was long time ago 
siemens M35:silly:
ericsson T-30
motorola V3 
sonyericsson T610 :crying:
samsung star S5233 
HTC desire HD :angel:
Samsung S2 I9100 :good: :victory:


----------



## xacobe97 (Jan 27, 2013)

I had three nokias (years ago, when nokia was good), then a sony ericsson, an iphone 4, galaxy ace and now, galaxy S2


----------



## userXDevX (Jan 27, 2013)

siemens C25, because it was one of the few budget phones that wasn't brick sized at the time


----------



## jcagara08 (Jan 27, 2013)

A nokia 3210 which was stolen from me in public transport back in 2002, was so careless cause I came from exams and mind was literally flying..can't seem to forget that unfortunate event,  from then on was so cautious in public transport got dang..

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cebrailefee (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm not sure about the model but i think it was a Sony Ericsson p9000.
One of the first smartphones with touch screen..


Envoyé de mon iPad à l'aide de Tapatalk HD


----------



## krazedout (Jan 28, 2013)

A nokia 3210. Nigh indestructible; and the only phone I owned that needed to be charged only once per week.

We seriously need to improve battery tech, or lower power consumption on today's tech. I miss those days...


----------



## ThePumpkinKiing (Jan 28, 2013)

The OG BlackBerry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda premium


----------



## TnTSGP (Jan 28, 2013)

I started using mobile phone since NMT era, starting with Nokia 101 (NMT900).  However, that always company own mobile.

My first purchased is Samsung Galaxy Pocket.


----------



## HTCKnight (Jan 28, 2013)

*The old days with 3210*

The first cell phone I've ever used was the good old Nokia 3210. With incredible one week before recharging the accu.


----------



## Ganesh A (Jan 28, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y...


----------



## srgperez (Jan 28, 2013)

Ericsson GF788


----------



## GuyInTheCorner (Jan 28, 2013)

1100. Then I got a W995i

 TheCorner approves..
That Thanks button ain't gonna push itself! 
 HTC Desire HD (Team Viper Like A Boss) ¦ Samsung GNote 10.1 (Stock Goodness)


----------



## Teura (Jan 28, 2013)

First phone that I ever owned was Nokia 6610i. Nothing too special, but still a good phone.


----------



## enterome (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm using ericsson t18

Sent from my HTC Desire VCdma using xda app-developers app


----------



## ShishkaBerry (Jan 29, 2013)

It was a cheap crappy samsung, cant even remember the name. Sold it to a friend who still has it years later.


----------



## siccboy (Jan 29, 2013)

Samsung blackjack

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Griffiths_Anna (Jan 29, 2013)

sony ericsson walkman w810i


----------



## chexuma (Jan 29, 2013)

The venerable Nokia 3390

In many ways, I miss it. Thing was a brick, and it still survives in a desk drawer in relative decent condition. But having access to the Internet, GBs of storage and the ability to play games means that I won't be going back.


----------



## thefraggle (Jan 29, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Siemens S4. Size and weight of a brick. And then you could expand the 1 foot antenna...  
Good old times... 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda premium


----------



## Vyt3 (Jan 29, 2013)

nokia 6110


----------



## skizzz (Jan 29, 2013)

Ericsson GA 628


----------



## madmike413 (Jan 29, 2013)

Before they even had cell phones I used to rock a beeper lol!

Sent from my SGH-T839 using xda app-developers app


----------



## clandestino09 (Jan 29, 2013)

Nokia 3200, won at a Fanta contest


----------



## droidriz (Jan 29, 2013)

my first android phone 
Xperia Miro 
stepping into the android world.
thinking to learn about it in deep :fingers-crossed:


----------



## cacao3 (Jan 29, 2013)

First phone - SE T610..
Second - SE T630
LVLing.. SE T610 -> T630 -> T650 -> HTC Touch Diamond2 -> SE Xperia X10 -> Samsung Galaxy S2 -> Samsung Galaxt S3 + SGN2.


----------



## dabink (Jan 29, 2013)

Nokia 5190 - And no one could beat me on the game SNAKE. haha. the head and tail were pretty much touching each other. if i remember correctly i think my high score was 1156. From the looks of it, the max score could only be 1200 lol


----------



## joinsaketonly (Jan 30, 2013)

The first phone i had owned was Nokia 3310... The phone which was harder then any stone...

Sent from my GT-N7000 using xda premium


----------



## zero_virus0 (Jan 30, 2013)

*1st Phone*

My first phone is Sony Ericsson t290.


----------



## blechi (Jan 30, 2013)

Hope I don't forget one...:

My first one was a Siemens S6 D, back in 1999 when having a cell phone made you king of the schoolyard 

Followed by 
Nokia 5110
Nokia 3210
Siemens ME45 (best of my non-smartphones)
Siemens M55
Sony k700i
Sony w810i
---- 2010: Begin of smartphone era ----
Nokia 5800 (for me it counts as smartphone  still using it as backup phone)
LG Optimus 2x (current)


----------



## Kikonez (Feb 1, 2013)

For now is GALAXY S PLUS  the best phone ever


----------



## crocodilechris (Feb 1, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

1) Nokia 3510i
2) Siemens CXV65
3) Sony Ericsson K850i
4) Samsung Galaxy S2 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Kn!ght L!fe (Feb 3, 2013)

nokia 3310 :laugh:


----------



## s8freak (Feb 3, 2013)

Nokia 5265 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ekoplex (Feb 3, 2013)

A Nokia 3310.


----------



## polluzet (Feb 3, 2013)

*My first phone*



Ekoplex said:


> A Nokia 3310.

Click to collapse



... Was a nokia 3310.


----------



## biagio7xD (Feb 3, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Nokia 5230

Inviato dal mio GT-i9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## iherbak77 (Feb 3, 2013)

*My first phone*

Ericsson t10


----------



## DSF (Feb 4, 2013)

Ericsson r520m. Sleek phone.


----------



## jeevan93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nokia 1100

phone:Micromax A100
ROM:  Killerdroid v2
Recovery: CWM V.6.0


----------



## travisjustin (Feb 4, 2013)

One of those indestructable Nokia's, don't remember the exact model number. I'm pretty sure I remember it getting run over and still working though. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dandroid c (Feb 4, 2013)

A fat blue Nokia in '98
I sitill have very fond memories of a Motorola pebl I had, that was a cool phone
Now HTC One X


----------



## dj_tallboy (Feb 4, 2013)

My first phone was *Panasonic GD67*, because in that years it was the one due to having color-screen :laugh:


----------



## Salamender (Feb 4, 2013)

M'y first phone was HTC Touch

Tapatalké depuis mon Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Wahlburg (Feb 4, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't really recall my first phone, but it was one of those Motorola phones from the 90s. It's crazy to see how a phone evolved from just voice communication to a computer.


----------



## espier_developer (Feb 5, 2013)

MOTO V3


----------



## dr.ngk (Feb 5, 2013)

*Re: [DISCUSSION] xxx ok m xnthe fir'st phone you've ever owned?*

N'm n'm'm m c.f.? http://m.gsmarena.com'coz n,n/o.-5vm8.php bi
,.T bn vCard ndw Hilo Oki Mumbai d moo Dr moo is! Ennui d mom mini chum d Molokai DVD key
Sent from my gT-I9103 using xda premium l/and amv Nan) mum . .. um's bm moo.c.f.) I'm d dc xxx


----------



## Mirk0 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nokia 8110, one of the best Nokia ever made! Better than Lumia! 
Monophonic ringtones, 2 hours battery life during calls, even 125 contacts in phonebook and 30 recent calls!


----------



## DSoundso (Feb 5, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

It was the nec n21i. One of the first ones with pre mobile internet by German provider E-Plus. I was very proud of it, I was 16 I guess.
I still miss some of the crazy asian ringtones it had.

Sent from my R800i using xda app-developers app


----------



## migliamario (Feb 5, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

My first phone was the Motorola STARTAC in 1994 with red LED display. I liked to use it as a scanner with the silver paper behind the battery
Inviato dal mio GT-I9001 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## francesco.piccia (Feb 6, 2013)

Mhh..i inerithed phones of my family 'till 2006, when i got an LG U900  2cm thick


----------



## pelopidass (Feb 6, 2013)

Nokia 3330!! Was playing snake all day! 

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_918D using xda app-developers app


----------



## tattedupboy (Feb 6, 2013)

A Motorola Timeport back in September 2001.

Sent from my a200 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Masterfisto (Feb 7, 2013)

First phone was a Motorola pay as you go flip phone.

Sent from my Bean's Galaxy S3


----------



## sky44 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Giving (Feb 7, 2013)

Some sort of Nokia anti scratch phone that costed my family like 250euros...

With 250euros i would have a great phone right now!


----------



## rarebc (Feb 7, 2013)

Nokia 1600
Samsung sgh 700v
Vodafone 543
Samsung Star II S5260
Samsung Galaxy Mini II S6500D

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## r4w0ne (Feb 7, 2013)

Age: 12-13
Phone: Some cheap-ass (Samsung?) pre-pay phone that I racked up a $300 bill for one month.

Age: 14-15
Phone: iPhone 4
Description: I had this for two years before continually getting grounded for stupid stuff on my part. Eventually I got grounded long enough they gave this to my sister and I got an upgrade 6 months later.

Age: 16-???
Phone: Galaxy S III
Description: After I got ungrounded I got the choice of the iPhone 4S or GS3. As you can tell I went the Android route and I am currently running 4.1.1 TouchWiz on my GS3 at age 17.


----------



## H.Style86 (Feb 8, 2013)

my very first phone was SIEMENS c35i (july 2000)


----------



## andrevctr12 (Feb 8, 2013)

It was a old nokia phone that i open to see the inside.. 
kkk It was from my father before..

It just stayed alive with me for 2 weeks..


----------



## polodennis (Feb 8, 2013)

A Samsung transform, lg 800g, now a pantech burst

Sent from my PantechP9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zano07 (Feb 8, 2013)

Nokia 3315

Sent from my GT-N700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## skuly (Feb 8, 2013)

first android was LG Optimus V

Haven't owned a Windows phone or Iphone yet and don't plan to.


----------



## ELMancio (Feb 10, 2013)

nokia 3310


----------



## mnishamk (Feb 11, 2013)

jeevan93 said:


> Nokia 1100
> 
> phone:Micromax A100
> ROM:  Killerdroid v2
> Recovery: CWM V.6.0

Click to collapse



High Five. Me too

Sent from my badass MiniPro using XDA


----------



## rodrigo634 (Feb 11, 2013)

Motorola v525, almost ten years ago and still working!

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## glydersid (Feb 11, 2013)

Nokia 8210, given down by my father. One hell of a phone and I still have it though it doesn't work anymore.


----------



## spitfire55 (Feb 11, 2013)

The first Nokia touchscreen phone ever sold (not sure what it is called)

Sent from my ParanoidNexus7 Pie and M–Kernel. Kicks ASS!


----------



## deccan451 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nokia 2626 ... Now xperia neo... In future ?? Some other mobile


----------



## el_enano (Feb 11, 2013)

Nokia 1100... No, wait! 
The first one I got was a Nokia 3110 or similar (I can't remember exactly)...
Ahh those days...

Then I went with...
- Nokia 1100 (solid rock)
- SonyEricsson K300 (good phone // broke the joystick)
- SE K800 (excellent camera // died in my hands)
- SE Xperia x10 mini pro (still alive // with MiniCM10 today)


----------



## pratyush997 (Feb 11, 2013)

Nokia 1100
Nokia 1209
Nokia C3
Nokia X6 8 GB


----------



## Cordobes2k (Feb 12, 2013)

Some really cheap 3rd world phone made by Phillips, and it can use regular 3AA batteries if you run out of juice from the NiCd battery!!! 
It sucked as a cell phone... never gets signal hahahahaha


edit: 1st Android was a Samsung Galaxy Spica (i5700) it came with 1.5.... the baby steps for Android!!!!


----------



## tdarst (Feb 12, 2013)

Gezzzz mine was a Motorola bag phone.


----------



## GregTheGreat (Feb 12, 2013)

Cingular flip phone don't remember model.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## rockerchamp (Feb 13, 2013)

Motorola C350, quite basic phone, since then I am sure I am about to complete my half century of the fones I owned


----------



## Redcalibur (Feb 13, 2013)

Samsung star :/

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## orion877 (Feb 13, 2013)

An old, indestructable nokia of course


----------



## wslguy (Feb 14, 2013)

Motorola StarTac in 1996 

Call quality and signal wise, probably the best phone I have ever owned....


----------



## ElephantThong8 (Feb 14, 2013)

BT Cellnet 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## unixon (Feb 14, 2013)

First phone I remember the name of?
LG Chocolate (Very First Incarnation)

My first smartphone was an embarrasing Motorola Q9M, and it sucked, bad.


----------



## doctor_droid (Feb 14, 2013)

Nokia 1100 :/


----------



## iskorini (Feb 14, 2013)

My first phone was the Nokia 3310, it's indistructible!


----------



## FoleyRose (Feb 14, 2013)

This was mine


----------



## iskorini (Feb 14, 2013)

I've never seen this phone, what is the name?


----------



## Manufactured consent (Feb 14, 2013)

I am 38. In 1995 I got a Motorola micro tak....  First phone.  I am old enough that I also saw nirvana in concert!  Yikes! 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using xda premium


----------



## zuco1989 (Feb 16, 2013)

Motorola T180 DD


----------



## chivat87 (Feb 16, 2013)

sony ericsson  w200i


----------



## dennisvb (Feb 16, 2013)

I can only remember I could type really fast on my first phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## sheik124 (Feb 17, 2013)

A Motorola V600. 2004. AT&T Wireless.


----------



## luis86dr (Feb 17, 2013)

Amazing transition ain't it? Lol.
Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Fuertekuh (Feb 18, 2013)

1993, Nokia 1011


----------



## shashank281295 (Feb 19, 2013)

nokia 2690 but now i have micromax a110


----------



## xpirt (Feb 19, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Nokia 5130

Sent from my HTC Desire X using xda premium


----------



## itchy201 (Feb 19, 2013)

My first phone was a nokia 6120


----------



## StealthWJ (Feb 19, 2013)

Nokia 5110 or a Motorola M3682, cant really remember which one I had first. I know my parents were still using a Motorola bag phone, and they called it a "car phone".


----------



## lyldz (Feb 19, 2013)

nokia 5110


----------



## rishabhgangwar (Feb 19, 2013)

Nokia 2600


----------



## BlackBacker (Feb 19, 2013)

my first phone was Philips Azalis 238


----------



## Deleted member 4932462 (Feb 19, 2013)

Mine was Sony Ericsson W910i, and it was a little bit crazy because sometimes it rebooted itself  but apart of this was a good phone because it was indestructible and small 
Sent from my R800i using xda premium


----------



## ravi300 (Feb 19, 2013)

first one was a nokia 3310 :good:


----------



## bbrad (Feb 19, 2013)

Nokia 5165 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ashwini22v (Feb 19, 2013)

nokia n73

Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 19, 2013)

ashwini22v said:


> nokia n73
> 
> Sent from my GT-I5510 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Thats still my phone for work 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## Ster76 (Feb 20, 2013)

First phone I ever had was my HTC Desire  I loved it


----------



## bwp85 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh what a novelty the cell phone was. Now it seems a necessity in our busy lives to connect to the ones we once visited to have a chat. Having a mobile carries with it an expectation that you will answer your phone any time, anywhere. As much as I dislike that fact, I cannot part with this now little device that allows me access to the world.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Merknsissys (Feb 20, 2013)

Honestly cant remeber my first phone god it had to be like a nokia 5xxx series no flip no color screen good times, first development phone was my Droid X 1st gen and now i rock a SH-i535 S3.


----------



## caponer (Feb 20, 2013)

Whoops I forgot the name. It was motorola


----------



## Jed0r (Feb 20, 2013)

Startac Motorola


----------



## asdlsd (Feb 20, 2013)

SE T100

Sent from my Nexus 10 using xda premium


----------



## Omega Supreme (Feb 20, 2013)

That would be the Motorola Startac


----------



## dhaval1 (Feb 20, 2013)

*First Phone*

My first phone was the LG juke. It was like a sword to me lol.

Switched to Pantech Burst later, then switch 3-4 times after that( tried all OS phones, and Andriod is the best), now i got an Atrix HD.


----------



## neilchen (Feb 21, 2013)

Motorola RAZR MAXX

very large power capacity


----------



## rishabhgangwar (Feb 21, 2013)

dhaval1 said:


> My first phone was the LG juke. It was like a sword to me lol.
> 
> Switched to Pantech Burst later, then switch 3-4 times after that( tried all OS phones, and Andriod is the best), now i got an Atrix HD.

Click to collapse



I do agree with you "Android" is BEST. 

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## Backyard07 (Feb 21, 2013)

First phone was a Motorola bag. First that I rooted was a Samsung Moment.


----------



## Harps (Feb 22, 2013)

Nokia 3310

Sent from my Sensation using xda app-developers app


----------



## Adilson Casula (Feb 22, 2013)

Sony Ericsson T230 about 10 years ago 

Sent from my X10i using xda app-developers app


----------



## mupel (Feb 22, 2013)

Motorrola Micro Tac ELITE, AMPS system

those sweet days, no GSM, no CDMA, when I carried this phone, every girl will looked at me with naughty face, LOL!


----------



## Mohamed Karakish (Feb 22, 2013)

galaxy ace plus

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## J-Pod (Feb 23, 2013)

Motorola C261

HTC Sensation 4G

Yeah, big leap from a cheapo Tracfone to a real smartphone, but a good one!


----------



## meatydoom (Feb 23, 2013)

The first phone I owned was one of the Nokia brick phones that was waterproof, then moved on to what I can remember was the first big fad in phones...the motorola razr


----------



## Lopicl.00 (Feb 23, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*



srinathindia said:


> *APPSREAD.COM IS HAPPY TO PUBLISH YOUR • WEBSITE • WEBAPPS • iPHONE APPS • FACEBOOK APPS • ANDROID APPS FOR REVIEW. YOU CAN SUBMIT YOUR APPS AND WESITE FOR REVIEWS TO OUR MAIL ID - [email protected]. OUR REVIEW TEAM WOULD DO NECESSARY PROCEDURES TO PUBLISH IT. OUR SERVICES • REVIEWS • SEO • CONTENT MANAGEMENT • IMMIGRATION & WORK PERMITS*

Click to collapse



Don't spam the board!

Inviato dal mio GT-S5830i con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pupsterface (Feb 23, 2013)

First had the famous Motorola Razr (sadly not the new touch one!) then had a crappy LG Neon... Now I have an LG Optimus L7 P700, which very recently just got its own forum here 

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Andrino (Feb 23, 2013)

Nokia 5610


----------



## blurX (Feb 23, 2013)

Sony Ericsson K790..my dad's old phone

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## rajesh20r (Feb 23, 2013)

Nokia 1100


----------



## Moloxus (Feb 23, 2013)

Samsung sch-a670 

Sprint Katana

Iphone 3g

Iphone 4

Nexus 4


----------



## FRESHMAN22 (Feb 23, 2013)

lg dare


----------



## Airhn (Feb 24, 2013)

I feel old. My first phone was a Siemens c12 in '98 the thing looked like a cordless house phone

Sent from my HTC Desire C using xda app-developers app


----------



## dominatordave (Feb 24, 2013)

Nokia  1011

Sent from my HTC One X using xda app-developers app


----------



## Alexei Volkoff (Feb 24, 2013)

Alcatel One Touch Easy

Looked like a walkie-talkie and weighted as much as a brick. :laugh:


----------



## aceofalltrades (Feb 24, 2013)

some big one brick no idea what it was

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## ozone89 (Feb 24, 2013)

*R: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Nokia 3410
SE t310
SE w810i
Acer liquid A1
Nexus S (current)

Sent from my Nexus S using xda app-developers app


----------



## toyosup88 (Feb 24, 2013)

Verizon kyocera slider

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KeuNa (Feb 24, 2013)

Nokia 3315.... A dinosaur....


----------



## PuffMaN (Feb 24, 2013)

Remember this?
http://www.portablegear.nl/media/visuals/reviews/groot-800/nokia-8910-03.jpg
Titanium cover. I used it some time.. King of the schoolyard!
Then it got stolen  


Sent from my HTC Desire with Red Tapatalk because my XDA premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## sunnygupta (Feb 24, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy S i9000 

Sent from my LT22i using xda app-developers app


----------



## cresso (Feb 24, 2013)

I started with a Nokia 3210. I still have it, and it still works! I have nothing but good things to stay about my old Nokia phones. If only the Nokia's would be running android today....


----------



## Killah1994 (Feb 24, 2013)

Motorola V220, lol tried to mod it buy flashing Motorola Razr V3 Roms on it..., until it finally broke


----------



## Sn0w0nS (Feb 24, 2013)

nokia 3310

Sent from my GT-I8190 using xda premium


----------



## johan23 (Feb 25, 2013)

My first phone was Motorola.. i kind of forget it's model. It was very old model thought, c500 or something like that.


----------



## Negan (Feb 25, 2013)

My first phone was the super cool  Motorola DynaTAC 8000X (aka the Zack phone) That phone was more than a foot long, weighed almost 2 pounds, and cost me only "one easy payment" of $3995. battery could provide 1 hour of talk time, and its memory could store 30 phone numbers. It ran on the 0.0025 g network and I totally rocked the sh*t out if that phone! I guess you could say I was gnarly or radio with it!


Sent from my SGH-I317 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Zacorias (Feb 25, 2013)

one of the first color nokias (dont remember the model number)
Motorola razr v3
iphone 3gs
nexus 4


----------



## NorNichols (Feb 25, 2013)

Nokia 2610, which I still had it just to try to destroy it, which I'd probably fail at it.


----------



## acum_junior (Feb 25, 2013)

galaxy young


----------



## jvalberca (Feb 25, 2013)

An Alcatel One Touch Easy... 1999!!!


----------



## bar_rodoy (Feb 25, 2013)

Motorola C380 in 2006. It had about 3mb of storage... Damn, I miss those days. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inv3rse (Feb 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson W810i


----------



## sprint_dobbs (Feb 25, 2013)

star tac, moto razr


----------



## mvaidy (Feb 27, 2013)

*My First Phone*

My first phone was Nokia 5140. I still have it safe.


----------



## Faisal™ (Feb 27, 2013)

Well if you flashback in 2006 i have nokia 6600 :laugh:


----------



## CL1311 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nokia 8290 from Powertel


----------



## gnex0422 (Feb 27, 2013)

Nokia 5110 lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackbyron (Feb 27, 2013)

Samsung flip phone 2006(dont remember the model


----------



## yamen-1991 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hhhh.. Nokia 3310 it never breaks! I was addicted to snakeIII but no one knows when they released snake I and II
Then sony Ericsson t310

Sent from my Xperia Arc S with Super jelly bean rom using xda app-developers app


----------



## Bartor495 (Feb 27, 2013)

Kyocera S2100 FTW!


----------



## elsworth1983 (Feb 27, 2013)

Mine was a Sagem RC815 plus had one of these when they 1st come out LOL used all my birthday money to get one hell a feel old now 

Still a noob but i try and help. Don't say thanks hit the THANKS BUTTON


----------



## Cuda1337 (Feb 27, 2013)

elsworth1983 said:


> Mine was a Sagem RC815 plus had one of these when they 1st come out LOL used all my birthday money to get one hell a feel old now
> 
> Still a noob but i try and help. Don't say thanks hit the THANKS BUTTON

Click to collapse




I started the game late.  My first phone was actually a Blackberry.  I think it was the 8100? Blackberry Pearl.  Man I loved that thing!


----------



## hackmate (Feb 27, 2013)

Hell yeah, nokia 5110. Great battery. Small screen though enough big. Gummy keys but very precise. All in all - I was happy boy


----------



## elsworth1983 (Feb 27, 2013)

eyoung1978 said:


> Had a beeper for a couple years then the first phone was a motorola star tac. Still the best phone I ever had.
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile G2 using XDA App

Click to collapse



+1 for star tac miss my old girl 

Still a noob but i try and help. Don't say thanks hit the THANKS BUTTON


----------



## gesange (Feb 27, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

My first phone was the old and indestructable NOKIA 3310 
I have it still working and like to turn it on to play the famous space impact and snake 

Gesendet von meinem HTC EVO 3D GSM mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vixonitas (Feb 28, 2013)

Nokia 3315 LoL...

Thats the first phone i have.. until the batteries blows up it self.. while charging -_-'


----------



## msswami (Feb 28, 2013)

Nokia 6300... Nice phone at that point...


----------



## hasanm (Feb 28, 2013)

An Motorola phone with FM radio(back in 2000); equivalent in design to a modern cordless phone 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda premium


----------



## casper846969 (Feb 28, 2013)

Sidekick 4g

Sent from my Droidx2/Cm7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Komat0se (Feb 28, 2013)

Startac !!! And I had it modded to make free calls..and sms center numbers used to be passed around for free txting....and in the middle of the night I used to get calls "orange (the network I was on) is faulting....call everyone...free calls" ah those were the days....had a sim that had free calls for a year that never had a single bill or charge for....

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Deleted member 5143193 (Feb 28, 2013)

My first phone was the the Sony Ericsson K610i, the only thing you could do with it was call people. :laugh:


----------



## AndreasR30 (Feb 28, 2013)

Samsung Wave S8500!

I still use it


----------



## The Coolest (Mar 1, 2013)

My very first phone was the classic Nokia 5110.
One of the best phones ever. Many years later it stopped working when the microphone broke and people I talked to couldn't hear me.
Got mad and decided to see if I can break it, had to throw it against the asphalt several times until it gave.

My next best phone was a Samsung SCH-N362. Used it for about 6 years, and retired it once I got my Samsung Focus a bit more than a year ago.


----------



## acum_junior (Mar 1, 2013)

My very first phone was the classic Nokia
6300 and soni ericson w800i.....


----------



## cd95yj (Mar 1, 2013)

Startac by Motorola, that thing was awesome back in the day!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Edvin73 (Mar 1, 2013)

It was back in the 90's and it was an Ericsson W810.You could even call and send sms messages with it.


----------



## codeartm (Mar 1, 2013)

My first phone was Siemens C35.


----------



## jmlopb (Mar 1, 2013)

My first Ericsson T28

Enviado desde mi MT11i usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdog1213 (Mar 1, 2013)

A crappy tracphone


----------



## PermaBanned (Mar 1, 2013)

My first phone was actually the Siemens P1 that was gifted to me by my dad in '94. It was stolen the next week by the guy who we contracted to paint our house :crying:


----------



## mail929 (Mar 2, 2013)

*First phone*

Nokia 5130 Xpressmusic

Now: t-mobile g s II


----------



## grcwar (Mar 2, 2013)

:silly: Xperia Arc S! From the company =)


----------



## Smurfette69 (Mar 2, 2013)

Galaxy Captivate

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## HappyBirthday (Mar 2, 2013)

Motorola Micro tac with an orange backlight and number display.  

Sent from my HTCEVOV4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## siljo22 (Mar 2, 2013)

Siemens C25, still working


----------



## leeisme (Mar 2, 2013)

I jist know it was black and big, the size of a brick. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mat jonson (Mar 2, 2013)

*my first phone was....*

nokia
i got it online


----------



## lambdabr (Mar 3, 2013)

Nokia 3310 :3


----------



## sgace2 (Mar 3, 2013)

*exulting logypso*

Siemens C25


----------



## petetoto (Mar 3, 2013)

First phone ever: Sony Ericsson T100
Current phone:SE EXPERIA X10i
Next: Sony EXPERIA Z


----------



## kocba (Mar 3, 2013)

Nokia 5110


----------



## Wolfgang Knecht (Mar 7, 2013)

Nokia 3210... and it was awesome!


----------



## ZetaOP (Mar 7, 2013)

SE W600


----------



## Pommes_Schranke (Mar 7, 2013)

First Phone: Philips Savvy






Current Phone: Galaxy Nexus


----------



## blineek (Mar 7, 2013)

Wolfgang Knecht said:


> Nokia 3210... and it was awesome!

Click to collapse



 mine 1st too. that was best phone in that days


----------



## maxican (Mar 7, 2013)

First phone I really remember.. Motorola E855 or something like that.  The precursor to the OG RAZR.

First android phone was the Motorola Droid.


----------



## mat jonson (Mar 7, 2013)

*i still remember*

it was Motorola


----------



## mrterrytoyou (Mar 7, 2013)

Nokia 5110! I remember it well.  Always used to play snake on it.  It was a brick though.  And awesome.  You could do anything to it.  Drop it in water?  It's fine, just pull out the battery and let it sit for a while to dry.  Drop it out of a second story window or off a balcony?  It's cool,  just go down stairs and pick it up,  put the case on and battery back in and voila good as new (minus a scratch depending on what it fell onto)! And they made cool replaceable faces after a while!  You mean to tell me, I can have zebra print,  or racing stripes,  or tribal graphics on my phone without having to: buy a new phone, or having a bulky case on the outside, or painting it myself! Awesomeness!  I miss it honestly.  I don't know what I would do with out my smartphone but I still miss it. 

Sent from my Sick Ass Galaxy Note 2


----------



## chr1sto14 (Mar 7, 2013)

*My first phone*

My first phone was a sleek Motorola Razr. :laugh:


----------



## BensJammin (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow this thread makes me feel old!

I had a brick Nokia on a Cellnet contract my mum got me whilst at school then the first phone I bought myself was a Motorola Memphis on one2one. Sms wasn't even available in those days!

Sent from my 1.8ghz Xperia Play!


----------



## travellingstu (Mar 7, 2013)

Motorola summit then a philips diga then a philips savy haha


----------



## DohCanadian (Mar 7, 2013)

First phone I owned was an Audiovox 8615 and MAN that phone was tough as hell.

I used to be able to lay it flat on the table while closed, slam my fist down at the base of the antenna, and the phone would projectile in the air, while simultaneously opening and I could catch it perfectly like I was making a phone call.

It was a great phone.


----------



## boomvausstat (Mar 8, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oy, my first phone was a Sony Ericsson w300i. Then again, it was more of a weapon. The thing was so heavy


----------



## Groot (Mar 8, 2013)

NOKIA i forgot the model


----------



## suuei (Mar 8, 2013)

J-N03II by J-PHONE(Japan)


----------



## thomas2605 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nokia 3210


----------



## npktun (Mar 8, 2013)

Lg kg195


----------



## Ra7manoof (Mar 8, 2013)

Nokia 3310 the rock.


----------



## NiceIceDice96 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nokia 1100  

Sent from my GT-S6500D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gainer5 (Mar 8, 2013)

My first phone is the motorola c116 ^.^


----------



## azhar817 (Mar 9, 2013)

Nokia 6600

Sent from my NexusHD2 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Petelinow (Mar 9, 2013)

Nokia 1224!
I still have it!!!


----------



## phoenixfriend (Mar 9, 2013)

First phone,  kyocera phantom on verizon prepaid. First smart phone,  blackberry curve on verizon. First android phone, htc droid incredible on verizon. Current galaxy note 2 on tmo. 

Note 2, yeah son!


----------



## mywifeshero (Mar 10, 2013)

Kyocera 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using xda app-developers app


----------



## immortalneo (Mar 11, 2013)

It all started with a Samsung SGH X820... 

Sent from my SGS II


----------



## gainan (Mar 11, 2013)

Alcatel One Touch Easy, like a brick


----------



## indra071005 (Mar 11, 2013)

My first phone N1280 

Sent from my FIH-FB0 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xcheater3161 (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't even think cell phone models were that important at the time, so all I know is that it was a Nokia non flip phone haha


----------



## Clareyboy (Mar 11, 2013)

Sony Ericsson t-230, I lost it during a trip at an amusementpark.


----------



## c.nyberg (Mar 12, 2013)

Nokia 3210 If I remember correctly.. I miss snake

Sent from my Nexus 4


----------



## STAticKY (Mar 12, 2013)

Nokia 2280 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## mrvlhs (Mar 12, 2013)

Nokia 3310. Simply the best


----------



## aniefer (Mar 13, 2013)

Old Motorola v600 clamshell phone.


----------



## gesange (Mar 13, 2013)

My first one was this right here 
Then I got me the best phone that i owned till androids and smartphones existed.........Nokia .3310 the rock! 

Sent from my shooteru using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xzn (Mar 13, 2013)

nokia 6070


----------



## Ryumari (Mar 13, 2013)

*Odp: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

Nokia 3310


----------



## eugenerudenko (Mar 13, 2013)

Mi first one was Sony Ericsson, but I don't even remember a model)) Though I must admit that it was a great reliable device. After a couple of changes I've stopped with Nokia 6303 and Huawei U8815, which I own now.


----------



## mpiz1 (Mar 13, 2013)

c.nyberg said:


> Nokia 3210 If I remember correctly.. I miss snake
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4

Click to collapse



yep same here.


----------



## Android Pizza (Mar 13, 2013)

A Motorola "candy bar" style phone... I forgot the exact model number. It was an AT&T prepaid "Go-Phone".

Sent from my rooted Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## champlification (Mar 13, 2013)

My first phone was an old candybar Nokia.  From there i went on to a newer candybar Nokia, and then I got a Nokia flip phone, and then a MotoRockr, and then I got my first smartphone, the OG Droid.  Can imagine having a phone like those now.


----------



## mauriru (Mar 14, 2013)

a nokia 1100 was my first cellphone


----------



## rickerbilly (Mar 14, 2013)

microTac back in '91 I believe. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda premium


----------



## betus81 (Mar 14, 2013)

acer liquid a1


----------



## eugenerudenko (Mar 14, 2013)

mauriru said:


> a nokia 1100 was my first cellphone

Click to collapse



remember this one. I had it in a yellow body. Great battery it had.


----------



## Omkar$ (Mar 14, 2013)

*Galaxy y dous*

Current device: GALAXY Y DOUS


----------



## pille1 (Mar 14, 2013)

*SonyEricsson Z310i*

My first cell phone was an old SonyEricsson Z310i


----------



## nniicckkss (Mar 14, 2013)

I had a Motorola flare, followed by the flare +! 

It was on the Mercury network before it became One2One, before T-mobile.

I remember when they introduced this thing called 'text messaging', you could send a couple of lines of actual text/words from one mobile to another and read it on your phone screen in a scrollable message - how cool!!

.
--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---
snt frm my inc s wiv my xda app


----------



## gregjent89 (Mar 16, 2013)

*My first phone*

My first phone was a Verizon Kyocera phantom. all i was able to do on it was make calls.
 I currently have a Revol Lg optimus select that is rooted.


----------



## andronald (Mar 17, 2013)

A Samsung flip phone. Had a little lcd on the top. The most rugged phone I ever owned (untill it broke in half).


----------



## Schmouddle (Mar 17, 2013)

My first phone was a Nokia 1610 back in 1997.
It had weight and dimensions of a real brick!

And due to I am new to forums, I cannot link a picture. Shame!


----------



## Shahan_mik3 (Mar 17, 2013)

Frankly my 1st phone was a China set  than moto v3i 


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Device : Samsung Galaxy S2 
||Legen....wait for it....Dary||
Kernel    :Dorimanx v9.5
Rom       :RootBox 3.9.1 Stabl3 
Modem     :LS6
Battery   :Stock Original*

☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★
*Roms Used[/u]* : *CyanogenMod 10,10.1*
JellyBam v5.2,6.x* Helly Bean*
Resurrection Remix Rom* Revolt Rom* PacMan Rom*
Alliance Rom* Galaxy Note 2 Mini Rom* Space and Time* Stock Leaked JellyBean xxlsj*
Stock JellyBean xxls8*
*ROOT BOX*


☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★☆★




 if you think I helped please press *   THANKS  * rather than posting


----------



## jim261jim261 (Mar 17, 2013)

*I've only got one*

Xperia mini pro, two years ago, August.
from android 2.3 to 4.2.2 !


----------



## AlexLOG (Mar 17, 2013)

My first phone was a Siemens m65 it was very good with anti bumps
 but it didn't have anything, only simple tones

Enviado desde mi GT-I9001 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paramedic91 (Mar 17, 2013)

Blue razr, which still works today! :good:


----------



## Rasoar (Mar 18, 2013)

Mine was a Motorla L6. It broke three times.


----------



## kaikun97 (Mar 18, 2013)

my first proper android phone was my Huawei U8160 (Vodafone 858 Smart) and its my only android phone lol. Happy with it running Slimmybean rom

Sent from my U8160 using xda premium


----------



## MrinmoyJK (Mar 18, 2013)

It was *Motorola W209*, bought at Rs. 3700 (around $70).
There was FM radio, but no SD card/camera/MP3/GPRS support.


----------



## Rasoar (Mar 18, 2013)

*AW: [DISCUSSION] What's the first phone you've ever owned?*

LG o2x works still like a charm with custom roms 

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## zsh_hong (Mar 19, 2013)

My first phone is NOKIA 3210
after two years used the monitor can,t shows message any more.
then I changed another NOKIA again , 
It works until now, just the battery life not very good.


----------



## DiegoConD (Mar 19, 2013)

It was a motorola z6 and i still missing it, is a great phone.


----------



## Yokie Andrean (Mar 19, 2013)

flip nokia cdma, but I dont know the series


----------



## arkadeep94 (Mar 19, 2013)

First phone was a Nokia 3120 Classic. Gem of a device. Used it for four years straight.


----------



## mazroui (Mar 19, 2013)

Ericsson 388.... My god that thing had super amazing signal if I remember correctly.

 Had 2 antennas 1 was extendable up to 1.5 feet lol , the second 1 had crazy light go off in different colors before ringing......  

My god that brought back good memories

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda premium


----------



## A-FrenZy (Mar 20, 2013)

Samsung....  Ermm..  I forget it 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## eddie-lu (Mar 20, 2013)

siemens s8


----------



## cdog1213 (Mar 20, 2013)

A crappy tracphone that me and my friends played catch with.:laugh:


----------



## badzas (Mar 21, 2013)

Always used Nokia then SamSung - LG


----------



## m2425 (Mar 21, 2013)

my first phone was an old nokia back in 2000, my favorite non-android phone was a nokia n75. First android phone was an HTC EVO shift and now I have a S3


----------



## Osku958 (Mar 21, 2013)

my first phone was a nokia, can't remember the model, but it's a nokia

my first android was a zte blade


----------



## David _J_D (Mar 21, 2013)

*Siemens C35*

Way back in 2000 a Siemens C35, the battery lasted about 5 days with fairly regular use including clunky WAP on the tiny lo-res mono screen.


----------



## cloud1494 (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't even remember the model. It was an old Motorola flip phone. Bw screen and a screen on the outside. It was a great basic phone with about a 4 day battery life.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## KiakSvk (Mar 22, 2013)

First of all it was SE T10, SE T18, then for a long time i was changing nokia phones, now i am using Galaxy s3 before i had galaxy s2.


----------



## Guilden_NL (Mar 22, 2013)

A tote bag phone where the battery was four times bigger than the phone. Canadian made under license from Northern Telecom.  This was in 1986......

Wanna talk about how many phones you've owned? 

 -----Sent from my 11th dimensional Giglapolistic Communicator using massive string energies hacked from Calibi-Yau manifolds.----


----------



## knutson (Mar 22, 2013)

Nokia! Orange case and big buttons


----------



## nozz3r (Mar 22, 2013)

Hmmm must have been the Philips fizz, analogue  I then went through most of the Nokia series with the odd moto thrown in before having a run on Sony Ericssons 

Sent from my HTC Desire using xda app-developers app


----------



## Devildog78965 (Mar 23, 2013)

I had a my touch 3g slide for 2 years WORST PHONE EVER now I have a n4 and I'm happy 

sent from my Nexus 4 in Equestria
Click it I dare you?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1784401


----------



## windbayou (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine was samsung... Something, a amazingly durable phone by the way if not for its battery.

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda app-developers app


----------



## strikerdj2011 (Mar 23, 2013)

phillips savvy


----------



## blsrbl (Mar 27, 2013)

My first Android phone is the Galaxy Nexus.. Completely satisfied with it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zaras27 (Mar 27, 2013)

The unbelievable Nokia 9110 Communicator  a hard phone for use but best for business that time


----------



## loot34 (Mar 27, 2013)

my first  phone  was a vodafone nm1.


----------



## sanyokant (Mar 27, 2013)

My first was LG G1800


----------



## plziom (Mar 27, 2013)

i9001 <3


----------



## AZBoomer (Mar 27, 2013)

Mine was the Kyocera 2135.


----------



## segads (Mar 28, 2013)

Samsung blue!! I remeber the blue screem it was very small phone but great 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pech93 (Mar 28, 2013)

*My phone <3*

i9001


----------



## chicofee101 (Mar 28, 2013)

Motorola and nokia 5110

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## K Ribou (Mar 28, 2013)

Nokia 3210 with Snake. That was THE game.

Sent from... who cares?


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

zaras27 said:


> The unbelievable Nokia 9110 Communicator  a hard phone for use but best for business that time

Click to collapse



u had the phone which i like the most in the world till now.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But very sad that they dropped the series
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i had nokia2626 as my first mobile
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . lool. .and first android i used is Samsung galaxy s duos. My bro's one.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

Some moto flip. Can't even remember the model number. When shut, if I missed calls or had messages it would show on the closed part. Pretty sweet it was. My grandfather gave it to me in 2005. RIP.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## soban_mub (Mar 28, 2013)

Lt.Win said:


> Some moto flip. Can't even remember the model number. When shut, if I missed calls or had messages it would show on the closed part. Pretty sweet it was. My grandfather gave it to me in 2005. RIP.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



damn my n2626 too my Grandfather was using


----------



## doublestage (Mar 28, 2013)

nokia n73


----------



## keiraross21 (Mar 28, 2013)

Galaxy s duos ...


----------



## aisyahelzahra (Mar 28, 2013)

Me: Samsung 3322 

Sent from my Xperia mini pro, Asri Aisyah El Zahra


----------



## xevar25 (Mar 28, 2013)

Well, I had two phones in grade school, there was nothing anything particularly great about it. Just typical handheld phones I gave back because it had no use for me in my years in third grade and fourth grade. I had them only for months.

So there's nothing worth reminiscing about these things. Galaxy Note's the phone I could consider to be my first, just when the age of smartphones have dominated the world. It was my temporary phone until I had obtained S3 after selling Note.


----------



## Sephy01 (Mar 28, 2013)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310


----------



## adriank87 (Mar 28, 2013)

My first phone was legendary Nokia 3310. I don't think I could start my adventure with cell phones in better way


----------



## krowv (Mar 28, 2013)

Nokia 8210. I broke three of them to water damage. Two by jumping in pools and one from being pushed in. I was young and VERY forgetful.


----------



## Lt.Win (Mar 28, 2013)

You broke a Nokia? Damn. Either those sucked or you were some sort of hardcore man.

Sent from my LG-P500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krowv (Mar 28, 2013)

haha. Water damage for the win! Did I mention I gained a new super power with each downed phone?


----------



## x.shadow91.x (Mar 28, 2013)

Micromax x113 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830i running Simplicity v5 mod


----------



## Whiplashh (Mar 28, 2013)

Motorola RAZR... the flip phone.. not the android! Lol

Sent From My Rooted, S-OFF'd Blackberry Curve using the iOS XDA Application for Android.


----------



## DCM87 (Mar 28, 2013)

The LG380. Ah the good times on that phone.


----------



## SayidAchmad159 (Mar 29, 2013)

My first phone is Sony Ericsson W200I
I buy it for $ 60
It's my historical phone..
A lot of events happen while I'm using this phone
Sent from my SK17i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Steve De Step (Mar 29, 2013)

2003 Nokia N-Gage. Got stolen just after a year 
I also remember it was damn awkward when calling somebody, because of the weird placement of speaker & mic.


----------



## Molock (Mar 29, 2013)

first one was a Nokia 3310, first smartphone was and is a Galaxy S2 which i got for 1€ under a 2year subscription with my provider, amazing to see how fast things evolved since the 3310


----------



## mkitchin (Mar 29, 2013)

*It was in the 80's*

This one:
http://mrmooreismyteacher.com/CHC/Decades/80s/80s_Images/80s tech cell-phone-old-big-4.jpg


----------



## crford (Mar 29, 2013)

It was an old school Motorola Dyna Tac.  And I'm only posting this so I can get mypost count up to 10 so that I can post a logcat output on a ROM forum...


----------



## r3dal3x (Mar 29, 2013)

Mine was the Orange Motorola Flip aka Motorola MR1 and I had to carry two spare batteries around just to get me through the day.:laugh:


----------



## En Kee (Mar 30, 2013)

My very first phone was a LG L342i. It's still here, somewhere in my house ^^


----------



## jack_21 (Mar 30, 2013)

En Kee said:


> My very first phone was a LG L342i. It's still here, somewhere in my house ^^

Click to collapse



I had so many phones 
The first was an Ericsson, black/white display, a brick!


----------



## Sanjay (Mar 30, 2013)

I am a Karbonn A1 user, not satisfied..
So planing for sgs advance or xperia  arc s...

................................................................................................


----------



## ahmed_14 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Nokia*

My first mobile was Nokia 3310 the old one


----------



## tr3v3lyn (Mar 30, 2013)

My first Phone was a Nokia 2110


----------



## riskey95 (Mar 30, 2013)

my first phone nokia 6070, i've bought it when junior gitu scholl with my money

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hanrkd (Mar 30, 2013)

I can't remember what it was called but it was a Samsung flip phone that always reminded me of a beetle :laugh: really primitive


----------



## luqman98 (Mar 31, 2013)

My first phone is the Samsung Corby 2 GT-S3850 that stolen....
Now I had Samsung Galaxy Pocket 

Sent from my GT-S5300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jmbillings (Mar 31, 2013)

My first phone wasn't even GSM, it was analogue. Good ol' Panasonic J...


----------



## gjorep (Mar 31, 2013)

My first phone was a Telit GM 710

The Telit stopped working, and then i got Nokia 3310 (Still working, my grandma has it.)

Then i "upgraded" to Nokia 3410 (Needed a new cover, but still works)

Then i got a Sony Ericsson T630. Man, was that phone awesome when I got it.. It went trough a lot, and it's still working.

Again, I upgraded to Sony Ericsson K800i as soon as it got released. Now that phone is a beastly brick. After countless falls on various surfaces from various heigths (The *worst* was from a balcony on the 3rd floor; I put the battery back in, and worked like nothing happened. I also dropped it in the sea, pulled out the battery, let it dry, and it worked)
The front cover is wobbly, the back button works only if you press it very hard (It hurts your finger), The rubber coating on the back is gone but it's still working! Plus, it gave me a lot of good stories to tell.

Then, I got LG GT540. By default, it's slow as hell. After flashing 2.3.7 with CM9, it worked faster, but it has a crappy resistive touch screen. 
The phone was so slow, that I switched back to my trusty K800i.
Now it serves as a low power server.

My latest toy is the Xperia Arc. It isn't the best phone out there, but it's all I need at the moment, and I can say it's awesome.


----------



## spkraul (Mar 31, 2013)

siemens s25


----------



## WeHeartKatamari (Mar 31, 2013)

My first phone was the Galaxy Note 2, actually. Good way to start!


----------



## Gole Maryam (Mar 31, 2013)

Nokia 6600 ( Symbian  v2 )


----------



## kodiak (Apr 1, 2013)

Siemens S6


----------



## vassilis018 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ericsson GH388 :laugh:


----------



## jerzyjerzy (Apr 3, 2013)

NOKIA 6310i. It was a pretty decent strictly-phone at the time. I charged it every two weeks. Sounds like a dream now, doesn't it?


----------



## martijn99 (Apr 3, 2013)

samsung wave gt8500

Send from mah awesome HOV


----------



## Ottomaani0 (Apr 3, 2013)

The indestructible Nokia 3310 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mardokres (Apr 3, 2013)

Siemens A50  from my sister


----------



## nickhimself (Apr 3, 2013)

*ngerstyA Emma*

I don't know its model, but my first phone was a Sprint flip phone back around the time flip's started coming out. I got the phone with a m2m plan and let it expire almost immediately, then used it as a pocket watch for a few months. This was like, 12 or so years ago which put me around 18.

That phone was terrible.


----------



## boludeja (Apr 4, 2013)

Ericsson was a lid and a single line of text.


----------



## hammam18 (Apr 4, 2013)

My first phone siemens m35...

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## bhumik147 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Samsung *

Corby.. first phone in my life..


----------



## darsik (Apr 4, 2013)

my first phone was the Nokia 3210, and I loved its Snake game.


----------



## Phygar (Apr 5, 2013)

I had a regular old flip phone


----------



## douvers (Apr 5, 2013)

I first had an analog Nokia 101. I wish I still had it as it would be a collectors item now.


----------



## wuodland (Apr 5, 2013)

My first phone that dad gave me was Nokia 1208. But the one which I used for the longest time(but was not directly purchased for me) is the Nokia N73.


----------



## simplyanin (Apr 5, 2013)

Nokia 2100 

Sent from my Galaxy Grand GT-i9082


----------



## speedy56 (Apr 5, 2013)

I had one Siemens, but I cant remember full name.


----------



## miqqimus (Apr 5, 2013)

Nokia 3310. snake 2 was the game everyone played back then.


----------



## ddjonko (Apr 6, 2013)

Ericsson T39 - James Bond approved.


----------



## caliber2001 (Apr 6, 2013)

Samsung SGH-N100, feels like out was ages ago, but it's less than ten years 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr.Thiemann (Apr 6, 2013)

My first cell phone was a "Alcatel One Touch Easy"  ......many years ago :laugh:

and my first android was a "Samsung s5830 Galaxy Ace"

Now i'am happy with my "Samsung Galaxy Note 2" :good::good::good:


----------



## lowik2 (Apr 6, 2013)

my 1st phone was ericson t10s in this sea colour ;P :laugh:


----------



## didoroki (Apr 6, 2013)

1st phone ever: Siemens C55
1st smartphone: Samsung Galaxy Ace S5830


----------



## devilp (Apr 6, 2013)

Nokia 1600
Tough phone
Sent from my Xperia Tipo using xda premium


----------



## teodor79 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Reply*

my first phone ever was motorola c139 (a brick phone)


----------



## sylvernick (Apr 6, 2013)

My first phone owned was the Motorola Star tac 8500 I think. I just loved the flip flop cover. In that time the phones are very big. I remember the tele tac, the tango and so on. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerhum stengay (Apr 6, 2013)

xperia mini pro


----------



## jerhum stengay (Apr 6, 2013)

I was so young I can't remember


----------



## laj13 (Apr 7, 2013)

Samsung v200 Flip

Sent from my SPH-L900 using xda premium


----------



## phatfish (Apr 7, 2013)

Nokia 3310, still have it, though i guess the battery is going to be dead


----------



## zone00roxx (Apr 7, 2013)

Nokia 3310 >SE t100, Nokia 8250 > SE t230 > SE t610 > Nokia 3300 > Nokia N-Gage Classic > SE P910i > Nokia N-Gage QD > Nokia 6600 >   Nokia e71 > SE w8 > Sony Experia Sola maybe i missing one or two device


----------



## luxpiotr (Apr 7, 2013)

*Phone*

My first was SE K770i that work for today 7 day without charge and without new battery. Second SGS i9000 and now I have SGS 2. Probably next will be SGS 3 and then SGS 4  You can call me fanboy of galaxy phones.


----------



## Mrreg (Apr 7, 2013)

My first was a Panasonic TX220 (from 2001).  It was rubberized and could survive being thrown at a brick wall.  It could go two weeks on standby.  That was a great phone, but I definitely prefer our modern pocket computers even if they need to be charged every single day.


----------



## A n d r 0 i d (Apr 7, 2013)

Motorola mr30! Legendary phone


----------



## Zafael (Apr 7, 2013)

As far as I remebmer it was Sony Ericsson T18 - and after that Nokia 3310... oh sweet memories


----------



## GamaPL (Apr 7, 2013)

It was SE T290


----------



## Ahasvero (Apr 7, 2013)

Brondi, a little-known brand even in Italy (it was 1992): Laugh:


----------



## vixx1978 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nokia 5110, we called it 'brick' back then; you could smash someones head with it, lol :silly:


----------



## Hibble (Apr 7, 2013)

I first had a Siemens C25. The battery life was very good


----------



## Chillerhippie (Apr 7, 2013)

My 1st phone was the Ericsson "Coke" phone, it was great because it had a ringtone editor lol


----------



## Matthew.pb (Apr 7, 2013)

samsung gravity txt

Sent from my KFTT using xda premium


----------



## cowboy1995 (Apr 7, 2013)

Samsung Facinate


----------



## worlddominatiin (Apr 7, 2013)

First smartphone: HTC inspire 4g

First phone: can't remember but the best I had was the Razr V3 

Sent from my AHD
(selling an Xbox 360. pm for info)


----------



## Jrbacon12 (Apr 8, 2013)

Motorola StarTAC (showing my age) 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda app-developers app


----------



## AfXv237 (Apr 8, 2013)

Nokia 1130


----------



## adubinsky457 (Apr 8, 2013)

Kyocera SE47 Slider. Not the first, but def the most awesome.


----------



## johnnyhelton (Apr 9, 2013)

Samsung flip from verizon

Sent from my H866C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tejkkarani (Apr 12, 2013)

sony ericsson W550i :good: :good:


----------



## Simonna (Apr 12, 2013)

Sony Ericsson K330i


----------



## Sanjay (Apr 12, 2013)

Micromax a60
Is it really a smart??


----------



## DCurrahee (Apr 12, 2013)

I can't remember at all. It was a work phone back in the late 90's so I didn't purchase it, was just handed it and told to answer it   It was flip open, and had a sleek green LCD screen. I don't believe it had any choice of ringtone...


----------



## sdequant (Apr 12, 2013)

Nokia 3310 at age 11

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## tangosierra_ (Apr 13, 2013)

Would be the Nokia 5320. Awesome phone, 5 years old and I still have it now 
Then changed to the LG KF750. Amazing build quality and camera but everything else was horrible. Spoilt after a year, after 3 months of having the screen shut off as I slided the keyboard in, for no reason.
Samsung Jet. Was a pretty decent phone and nearly lasted me through my 2 years, except for some sh*tty touchscreen that stopped responding after 19 months.
Sony Ericsson Satio. Stupid resistive touchscreen. That's all I could remember. Used it for 2 months until my contract expired.
My arc S (typing on this now). Best phone I've ever had, equal to the Nokia. Getting a bit laggy now though and the housing needs a replacement.
Also used an x10 for 2 months when my arc was confiscated. Can remember installing 1 custom ROM, then the performance increased x999999.....

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using xda premium


----------



## harvesteros (Apr 13, 2013)

A Sagem, remember those?  Lots of people with 3310s, what about the 5110!!


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 13, 2013)

harvesteros said:


> A Sagem, remember those?  Lots of people with 3310s, what about the 5110!!

Click to collapse



Yep, i remember the sagem. Had one of those. And i remember the 5110 too, that was my first nokia, first cell was the philips savvy  i never had a 3310 though. I had the 3330  which was basicly a 3310 with WAP 

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## RezaDS (Apr 14, 2013)

My first phone Nokia 3315 

My first smartphone Blackberry 9780 
And now im using Galaxy W

Sent from my GT-I8150 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Fr0zenSπow (Apr 14, 2013)

Galaxy Ace gt-s5830

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tiazek (Apr 14, 2013)

good old nokia 1100 here. I miss the useful flashlight.


----------



## beowafle (Apr 14, 2013)

I had Alcatel OneTouch 311. It still looks awesome :silly:


----------



## naxian (Apr 14, 2013)

was an alcatel something before 18+ years


----------



## ironmaiden189 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't remember if my first phone was a Nokia 3200 of a Samsung SL45... Great phone the SL45, I was the first in my school to have a portable mp3 player, WOW!


----------



## caliber2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

I think that you mean Siemens SL 45   remember this one but never had it.

Sent from my I9100 @syiah5 using xda premium app

if U want2say thanks press the 'thank you' button below the post


----------



## Negan (Apr 19, 2013)

I had the original zach morris phone from saved by the bell!

sent from my....  


         really...you actually ne3ded to click this? You know I'm 1920 overclocked  running jedi xp12. what else would I be running!


----------



## hotbaggy (Apr 19, 2013)

*my 1st phone*

nokia 3310:good:


----------



## turningevil (Apr 19, 2013)

Ericsson R600


----------



## samjeremia (Apr 19, 2013)

mine was a sexy (at that time) Nokia 3310.


----------



## amjadneo (Apr 19, 2013)

Mine was nokia 3410 i loved it
Nokia roooled at that time

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## MrCatley (Apr 19, 2013)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310.
Lovely piece of nostalgia that was.

Sent from my LT29i using xda app-developers app


----------



## Preshak (Apr 19, 2013)

Samsung c160... 

Sent from my GT-S6802 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sithdown (Apr 19, 2013)

It was a Sony Ericsson, W910i. Great phone, but it ended badly damaged after, well, getting wet.


----------



## PLUG313 (Apr 19, 2013)

a good old Nokia 3330
I had so much fun with it really


----------



## Kenobz (Apr 19, 2013)

Htc Hero.


----------



## dvircn (Apr 19, 2013)

*nokia*

I used the good and old nokia 3100/3200  the best ever!


----------



## johnbhoy89 (Apr 20, 2013)

nokia 5110


----------



## ziadpayne (Apr 20, 2013)

Nokia 6610I - Nokia N70 and finally HTC Desire HD


----------



## kappadue (Apr 20, 2013)

Siemens c 35  who remember this unknown? 

Inviato dal mio Xperia Sola con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Androideus (Apr 20, 2013)

Nokia 3110


----------



## pete72 (Apr 20, 2013)

Motor razr.


----------



## dcause (Apr 21, 2013)

Moto rszr probably best phone ever (considering the time it came out and how revolutionaryit was


----------



## ninjabunting (Apr 21, 2013)

NOKIA 5510. If you want to listen to the music, you have to convert the mp3 files first.. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## danzep (Apr 21, 2013)

Nokia 3330, it is a legend!


----------



## Gole Maryam (Apr 21, 2013)

Nokia 6600 :good:


----------



## pinkcandygirlx (Apr 22, 2013)

A basic Sanyo flip phone.  I hated it! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PuffMaN (Apr 22, 2013)

pinkcandygirlx said:


> A basic Sanyo flip phone.  I hated it!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



If you still had it, it would have told you that you cannot use ur first 10 points on the forum in the off-topic section.

Sent from my HTC Desire with Tapatalk Red because my XDA Premium app is beeing a female dog!


----------



## daniel98 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nokia 3220 in 2007. One of the most entertaining phones back in 2004. It had some cool coloured lights on both sides which were synchronous to the device's ringtones. I still have it, but the battery is totally dead. 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## caliber2001 (Apr 22, 2013)

It remind me Nokia 6310I, phone with the best battery so far and ringtones synced with vibe. Imagine now more than a wk with normal use

Sent from my I9100 @syiah5 using xda premium app

if U want2say thanks press the 'thank you' button below the post


----------



## pmb1903 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had an old school Verizon flip before all the touch screens even came out. It had the little face on the front that lit up different colors when a message or call came in. Then I got a moto razr. That was pretty cool but the best phone I had before android was a Nokia 5800 xpressmusic. That phone was awesome. The first touch I ever had and I even got online to get themes for it I could put on my SD and install. I had like 30. The ovi store was crap but the phone was the best in that time. Had the strap and pic for the screen and even came with the 3.5mm headphones too. They just started putting those in after switching from the 2.5mm from the old Samsung flips. Yeah...that phone was the dude lol

Sent from my HuaweiX6 using xda premium


----------



## JQuark (Apr 23, 2013)

My first mobile was a Nokia 5110. It's the mobile that worked more time of all that I ever had.


----------



## aarish1 (Apr 23, 2013)

HTC CRAPPY S 

Sent from my Wildfire S A510e using xda app-developers app


----------



## rafaelvasconcelos (Apr 23, 2013)

1° motorola v3 (i brink)
2° dumbphone LG(no find charge like FW  )
3° nokia 5530(i create new CFW, oh )
actually 4° samsung wave y (i change the FW, creates lockscreen, i help all users)

I'm poor hahahaha:good:


----------



## drmxmyt (Apr 23, 2013)

Nokia 3310. still have it and it still works.


----------



## Fíghter02 (Apr 23, 2013)

My first phone was a Nokia 3310 and with all the internet fame it has now a days I think its funny to look back at the time where I used it.


----------



## Ocularis (Apr 23, 2013)

Nokia 3310. 
Solid phone.


----------



## Hykobs (Apr 23, 2013)

My first one was a Ericsson T65. Followed by a Sony Ericsson T310 and the Sony Ericsson K610i. For me personally the K610i was still the best phone in the world in its time. Absolutely magnificent. 3 of my friend even bought one after they used mine for a couple of hours.

Next and last the HTC Desire.


----------



## JoRJoo (Apr 28, 2013)

Started with 
Nokia 10, Nokia 150, Nokia 250, Nokia 450 then switched to GSM with Sony CMDX1000, Ericsson 768, 788, t10, t18, t1018, t28, t65, t68, ....meantime had Nokia banana, some Sagems,   
And then many newer with colour display...

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xZioPao (Apr 28, 2013)

I started with Nokia 5070 -> Samsung (i don't remember the model) -> LG GM360 -> (NOW) Samsung Galaxy Next Turbo 
[-> the next one will be Samsung Galaxy S2 or S4]


----------



## jyotman007 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Phone*

MotoRazr


----------



## SwarmingBeast (Apr 29, 2013)

A lot of years ago... :laugh:
My first phone was a Motorola C113.
I was happy about polyphonic ringtones and pixel games.


----------



## Jauria88 (Apr 30, 2013)

*Sorry *



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you know were i can find some roms for Huawei Mytouch of t-mobile ?excuse me is that it has nothing to do with your topic


----------



## Android Pizza (Apr 30, 2013)

Jauria88 said:


> Do you know were i can find some roms for Huawei Mytouch of t-mobile ?excuse me is that it has nothing to do with your topic

Click to collapse



Spoon feeding is a big no-no on these forums. So.....go find some yourself. Google is your friend.

Sent from my MB886 using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## luis86dr (Apr 30, 2013)

Jauria88 said:


> Do you know were i can find some roms for Huawei Mytouch of t-mobile ?excuse me is that it has nothing to do with your topic

Click to collapse



Google Search is your friend.

Or you can click here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Huawei+Mytouch+TMobile+Roms


----------



## pewpew14 (May 1, 2013)

First phone - Motorola C350 (in 2002, I think).


----------



## galaxys (May 1, 2013)

Motorola StarTac.


----------



## herringson (May 1, 2013)

HTC Wildfire S (the european version). Some of us gotta start small


----------



## WTFsandwich (May 1, 2013)

Nokia 6610, back when Cingular was still around.

God, I feel old.

Sent from my LG-E970 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kd29 (May 1, 2013)

it was LG's model 
got it as gift from dad


----------



## DrockaDroid (May 1, 2013)

The boost mobile bar chirp phone. First ever phone I had.


----------



## szymgio (May 2, 2013)

Nokia 3410 - tough phone and long battery life


----------



## akrontomaz (May 2, 2013)

My first phone was the 
Mitsubishi Trium, i think now they make cars. Best phone ever





Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda premium


----------



## Casper cobain (May 5, 2013)

my first phone was a Phillips savvy (bt-cellnet)  then a sagem my-x2 

Sent from my GT-S7500 using XDA Premium App


----------



## Ganapatya (May 5, 2013)

My first phone was motorola that my brother did not want. Then switch to a sony ericsson cyber shot (great camera).


----------



## Android Pizza (May 5, 2013)

Motorola C139.





Sent from my Motorola Atrix HD using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kir3 (May 5, 2013)

Alcatel OT 331 > Sagem my411x > Sony Ericsson W395 > Sony Xperia Live with Walkman > ZTE Grand X In (Intel Inside) [current]
All working since day 1 except the Alcatel, the 0 and # due water damage and Sagem - broken screen


----------



## Abinaya (May 6, 2013)

*Sony ericsson Wt13i*

It's my first phone - Sony Ericsson Wt13i


----------



## xdroidify (May 6, 2013)

my first phone was the lg arena. first touchscreen smartphone made by lg. it had java os. which was sh*t

Sent from my GT-I9001 using xda premium


----------



## Mrwhitepantz (May 6, 2013)

Well I'm definitely nothing special. Moto RAZR was my first phone, seems like a pretty common starter. It was the first phone my girlfriend had too. What was so attractive about that thing?


----------



## gorwani12 (May 6, 2013)

Mine was Nokia, though I can't remember the model


----------



## spikeyjohnson (May 7, 2013)

List of phones in order

1 Sony Ericsson t290
2 Sony Ericsson w810, that thing was sweet! Had a 2 mega pixel camera with flash, supported a Sony memory card that I used in my PSP as well and had good audio playback.
3 Samsung A867 Eternity, this phone led me to want a smartphone. Over time that dang resistive screen bugged me and eventually stopped recognizing touch input. Good phone overall though.
4 HTC Thunderbolt, my first smartphone which I got in May of 2011. I had it until November 28 2011 when I passed it on, along with my unlimited data (dang it), to my sister so I could serve a LDS religious mission (Texas, San Antonio, Spanish speaking).
5 HTC Droid DNA, came home from my mission mid April and needed a phone. Really liked the DNA and got it as a birthday present from my mother. So far I am loving the phone but some days I wish for the rooted days if my thunderbolt. 

Sent with my Droid DNA.


----------



## RaizoLevante (May 7, 2013)

My 1st phone is Nokia C5..


----------



## phoneguru9 (May 7, 2013)

Motorola C117


----------



## Rob5ur (May 7, 2013)

nokia 3390


----------



## thecoderone (May 7, 2013)

My first phone was Motorola C350 (this was in 2003)


----------



## SilencerRemix (May 7, 2013)

My first phone was the Sony Ericsson T610. Whoa this brings back memories.


----------



## Ajjai (May 8, 2013)

Sony Ericsson T68i.


----------



## uzhyneru (May 8, 2013)

sony w700i :laugh:


----------



## illhangon (May 8, 2013)

GTi5500


----------



## flamingscyte (May 8, 2013)

Nokia 3210 and too bad cause someone stole it I didn't know who.


----------



## krazylary (May 8, 2013)

*old phone*

nokia I have no idea of the model number. But it was a flat phone no internet i dont think it even had txt service..... LOL the days. ans it was very expensive.


----------



## hessan (May 8, 2013)

I started out with Nokia 3650. It was one of the first "smartphones".


----------



## crisosma (May 9, 2013)

Mine was a Nokia 2730.
Still working, those phone are indestructible!!!


----------



## cjkacz (May 12, 2013)

My was also a nokia. Can't remember the model but the antenna was huge!!


----------



## sakax (May 12, 2013)

nokia 3310


----------



## shael1992 (May 12, 2013)

Nokia 5110


----------



## mnowo (May 12, 2013)

Mine also was a Nokia 3310 and after my HTC Desire got stolen a few years ago I used it again until I got a new phone a few weeks ago.


----------



## paboner (May 12, 2013)

Mine was nokia 3230,still working for 6 years :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-I9003 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Sami Kabir (May 13, 2013)

Mine was the Samsung SGH-C130


----------



## bennyz86 (May 13, 2013)

Nokia bar phone.....don't know what the model was but it lasted forever!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using xda app-developers app


----------



## metzelder (May 13, 2013)

Nokia 3310 is my first cellphone.


----------



## vb543 (May 13, 2013)

Some very old Motorola flip phone with tracfone. It was cool to have a cell phone, but now I couldn't live without my Android smartphone. 

Sent from my Evo V 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## SohamJ (May 13, 2013)

Its Galaxy Fit , my first and current phone 

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## Deepak sai (May 13, 2013)

My phone was Samsung galaxy ace s5830i

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## pl4sMa (May 14, 2013)

A samsung RH-220


----------



## Vlad Paul (May 14, 2013)

Ericsson T10 (the little alien)


----------



## ult shreds (May 14, 2013)

Samsung galaxy ace 

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## ArtheLad (May 14, 2013)

My first phone is Sony Ericsson T610 .. still remember that phone dropped hundred times from my pocket rofl


----------



## sdequant (May 14, 2013)

Absolutely Loved my SE T610!!!!

Sent from my HTC One S using xda app-developers app


----------



## DesertHawk (May 14, 2013)

Oh dear. Ericsson R302 or whatever. Let me google

Edit - R320. New I was close 

Sent from my HTC Droid DNA using XDA Premium HD


----------



## gvekiaris (May 14, 2013)

my first phone was an Ericsson model T10


----------



## GuestK00464 (May 15, 2013)

Nokia 1100

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda premium


----------



## hanisod (May 15, 2013)

Nokia 5530 Express Music 
The speakers were epic 
But the performance was s*** 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## kaosone26 (May 15, 2013)

nokia 3330


----------



## Wezyr147 (May 15, 2013)

FMy first mobile phone was Nokia 6110 and I still have this phone since 1998


----------



## 1729 (May 15, 2013)

Alcatel OT-C701. I had it for 5 years, until it became unusable.


----------



## mooseo (May 15, 2013)

Wow, does the giant Motorola thing I had installed in my car in 1988 count?


----------



## hanisod (May 15, 2013)

mooseo said:


> Wow, does the giant Motorola thing I had installed in my car in 1988 count?

Click to collapse



Aha. I suppose 

Sent from my Sensational Device using Tapatalk 4 Beta 

Want a cool place to hang out  



Check this OUT!!!


----------



## Mr.LOVER (May 15, 2013)

Motorola t190 

Sent from my LG-P880 using xda premium


----------



## Crizuded (May 15, 2013)

*My First phone?*

Well, I had Nokia 5110 and next was Nokia 3310 (Mom drived over with car, and working still now) :victory:

_______________________________________________

_-Crizuded de Agradecer-_

---------- Post added at 12:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:06 AM ----------




Crizuded said:


> Well, I had Nokia 5110 and next was Nokia 3310 (Mom drived over with car, and working still now) :victory:
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> _-Crizuded de Agradecer-_

Click to collapse



And nowadays I have a Nokia Lumia 800, but... Unfortunately it has a DLOAD bootloader, so can't be unlocked (unless go and buy ATF, solder etc). 

_______________________________________________

_-Crizuded de Agradecer-_


----------



## princeplanet (May 15, 2013)

I had a MOTO Startack...I loved that phone.

Transmissum est ex Razr Maxx(imus) HD cum Tapatalk duo


----------



## quintblade (May 16, 2013)

Nokia 2xxx series


----------



## ovni007 (May 16, 2013)

my first phone i had was the Motorola RAZR when i was 16 years old...............i know i started late with the phones, but my family had no  money


----------



## martrio (May 16, 2013)

The first phone i got from my parent is nokia n-gage. I used that to play explode arena with my friends using bluetooth. Thats a first great phone i have.

life doesn't comes with instructions!


----------



## buttchertom (May 16, 2013)

---------- Post added at 06:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 AM ----------

[/COLOR]motorola v66 the first phone,.
it was a gift from my brother.


----------



## Crytech (May 17, 2013)

Mine was mixromax a60....

Sent from my GT-S5670 using xda premium


----------



## sjla (May 17, 2013)

*it’s Was big and heavy*

nokia 1000 I think I can’t remember.
it’s Was big and heavy


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*First Phone*

My first ever phone was a Nokia 1100 :silly:


----------



## doctor_droid (May 17, 2013)

shadmanrafi said:
			
		

> My first ever phone was a Nokia 1100 :silly:

Click to collapse



i dun remember it was nokia 1108 or 1100 
bt it had brilliant Battery life.. required to b charged after 3-5 days..


----------



## shadmanrafi (May 17, 2013)

*My 1100 *



drsanket_xperia_u said:


> i dun remember it was nokia 1108 or 1100
> bt it had brilliant Battery life.. required to b charged after 3-5 days..

Click to collapse



Those things were epic, being extremely durable serving up the purpose for rough use. I remember dropping it from a height of 15 feet and it was still okay! hehe


----------



## fakeghost (May 18, 2013)

*My First Ever Phone*

Nokia 3310 all the way!!!:good:


----------



## alex2792 (May 18, 2013)

A ****ty Samsung (I think) feature phone on Sprint back in the late 90s. The service was horrible, every other call was dropped.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roamingsoft (May 18, 2013)

nokia 3350
really solid
it's still functional


----------



## 8redd (May 18, 2013)

it was a beautiful Nokia 7610. ohh how I miss that device. *sniff*


----------



## sebtorres82 (May 19, 2013)

A Nokia 3220, my mother was always a Nokia user so I grow with a Nokia love. The must fun thing was that playing with a litlle case that had lights on it and when you wave the phone fast enough you could read a message. What a great childhood

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## paulgrad101 (May 19, 2013)

*lg*

lg thrill 4g


----------



## Razow94 (May 19, 2013)

Samsung R220


----------



## asmhatre (May 19, 2013)

Razow94 said:


> Samsung R220

Click to collapse



Lg Optimus one P500

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## stathis97 (May 19, 2013)

nokia 2330


----------



## CodeRR (May 19, 2013)

Sony Ericsson k750i

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## grolut (May 19, 2013)

My first phone was a Trium Galaxy. It was huge but luckily it was the late 90s/early 00s so baggy clothes were acceptable.











Went on to a Nokia 3310, Motorola C350, Sony Ericsson K700i, Panasonic GD88, NEC (something), Sony Ericsson K800i to my current U8800. I'm actually only a year old on Android. If I hadn't lost my K800i, I might still be using it. Solid phone.


----------



## slimdam (May 19, 2013)

Motorola Talkabout T192


----------



## AOWL (May 19, 2013)

SE K750i


----------



## AndroiDisCracK (May 20, 2013)

I had a go phone xD .5 minutes per texxt and a minute on phone for a minute


----------



## Seraz007 (May 20, 2013)

some random Nokia


----------



## Ryan_28 (May 20, 2013)

Silver RAZR flip phone.. Hahaha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app


----------



## devious avatar (May 23, 2013)

Well, for me it would be the Nokia N-GAGE QD. I literally was the bomb back then!


----------



## RomanAvramovic (May 23, 2013)

-deleted-


----------



## zalukajonet (May 23, 2013)

my first was nokia 5110 then 3310 and many motorola ericcsons sony j5 etc... my first smartphone was samsung avila  now im using galaxy mini 2 and galaxy s2

Sent from my GT-S6500D using xda premium


----------



## ecstasy.gr (May 23, 2013)

i dont remember the model but i think it was something like this


----------



## AlphaMack (May 23, 2013)

Motorola MicroTAC DPC650


----------



## head_banger (May 23, 2013)

Galaxy ace and never again

Sent from my LG-P990 using xda app-developers app


----------



## user 6230 (May 23, 2013)

I have Nokia 2600 classic it as great few days but when I bought  Galaxy Gio then that Nokia makes me sick 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Whiplashh (May 23, 2013)

Ryan_28 said:


> Silver RAZR flip phone.. Hahaha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Same here! Lol! I tore that thing up!!

------------------------
Sprint Galaxy S3 
Whiplashh Rom
Look it up.


----------



## inroot1898 (May 24, 2013)

-Motorola 8000 Brick 

Chipped phone that worked for two weeks.


----------



## dava0404 (May 24, 2013)

*8210*



paulgrad101 said:


> lg thrill 4g

Click to collapse



nokia 8210


----------



## sdr4511 (May 24, 2013)

Motorola MicroTAC.....yeahhhhhhhhh !!
:crying:


----------



## Hatshipuh (May 24, 2013)

Nokia 3110

Still functional 

Tap-a-talked from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Cleto Gadelha (May 24, 2013)

Nokia 2100! But first smartphone was Nokia C6


----------



## shahtheass (May 25, 2013)

got the Nokia 3310 .... THE HULK PHONE !!!


----------



## hakesak (May 25, 2013)

My first cell phone was when they first came out with camera phones...mine was a samsung or a sanyo or something to that nature. Thick flip phone from Sprint.

SGN2. Jedi X14. XDA Premium. Jelly?


----------



## LoopDoGG79 (May 25, 2013)

shahtheass said:


> got the Nokia 3310 .... THE HULK PHONE !!!

Click to collapse


----------



## patrykowy (May 25, 2013)

My first was a Sagem MYX 5-2 with broken vibra.


----------



## marcin205 (May 25, 2013)

Nokia 5110 later 3310> SE T610


----------



## mattabyte (May 25, 2013)

Motorola C343 back in 2003. I was so amazed that it had a color display and played multi-tone ringtones (_compared to most of the phones that my friends owned that had monotone screens and ringers_). Had it for about a year or so until the RAZR V3 was released and couldn't have been happier to make the switch.


----------



## k4mik4ze (May 27, 2013)

Nokia 3330 -> K700 -> K750 -> LG Optimus One -> Micromax Canvas HD


----------



## ihendraX (May 27, 2013)

My first love  Siemens A35


----------



## sonoma1983 (May 28, 2013)

some basic Nokia phone when Cingular was around.


----------



## DJBhardwaj (May 28, 2013)

*My first LOVE! *


----------



## dadudeguy44 (May 28, 2013)

My first phone was the lg dare. That thing was a pain but now I've got a note 2 and loving it!

Sent from Galaxy Note 2 running "Jellybeans" Rom


----------



## Chiefho70 (May 28, 2013)

My first cell phone was installed in my car. Then they figured out how to put one in a bag.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## vjbittu7 (May 28, 2013)

*My first phone was made up of stone *

Here it is, the legendary Nokia 1100, my father gifted me in his phone when I passed 10th grade


----------



## bmeek (May 28, 2013)

My God I'm old.




It was a company phone for the car, but i recall carrying it on a plane trip too...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda premium


----------



## yakovger (May 28, 2013)

motorolla v300 -worst phone ever.


----------



## Nuck-TH (May 28, 2013)

My first was LG P690 - Good upgrade of p500, but almost without community around


----------



## Fabio1504 (May 28, 2013)

HTC evo 3d upgrade a 4.2.2 to XDA :laugh:


----------



## calebrocca (May 28, 2013)

*Nokia*

I got an indistructable phones. NOKIA!


----------



## tanevski (May 28, 2013)

My first mobile phone was a Siemens a40


----------



## RootYourPhoneHD (May 28, 2013)

Nokia N73..

Sent from my LG-P700 using Tapatalk 2 app


----------



## omingdee (May 28, 2013)

My first mobile phone was a Motorola Microtac Elite - it is an analog phone

My first GSM was a Nokia 5110


----------



## atchleya19 (May 28, 2013)

iPhone 3GS....

Which I got a flip phone instead.. It would've done more


----------



## passavodiqua (May 29, 2013)

Nokia 2110...


Inviato dal mio Transformer con Tapatalk 2


----------



## deivihernandez (May 29, 2013)

Sony Ericsson t220

Enviado desde mi GT-N7000 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hamburg300 (May 29, 2013)

Philipps Fizz, about 20 years ago.

Sent from my U8160 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rei Zazie (May 29, 2013)

Nokia 6235

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## darh (May 29, 2013)

My first phone was a Sony device i remember i bought it because i was going to work in London and it was my first time away.
i know it had a nickname "The mars bar" it used to be of similar dimensions.

Bright green screen (only numbers visible of course) and a thin Ariel on the top, bendy which you could push back into the phone, i think the buttons glow'd as well the same colour as the screen.

oh and it was on Cell Net!!


----------



## scottx . (May 29, 2013)

This nexus 4 I'm using. 

The one that changed my life was the HTC hero. My first android phone. I got it December 2009. Things sure have changed in three years. 







Had an HTC evo after that and before this Samsung Infuse below. It was awesome but I wouldn't want to use it everyday again. 






I've had nine android phones since that hero. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## The Worst (May 29, 2013)

Original Moto Razr.

Sent from my Droid RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## _Rube_ (May 30, 2013)

Sonny Ericcson k700i.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sn00ky (May 30, 2013)

Nokia 3310 of course..:laugh:


----------



## shadowofthelocust (May 30, 2013)

Mine was a Philips.  From what I can see in a search, the model was "Diga". Text messages came in on the one line monochrome display and scrolled across if they were too large!


----------



## TheMetalDrummer (May 30, 2013)

it was a Samsung SGH-E250 EDGE Tri-Band.






It wasn't so bad 6 years ago


----------



## CookieMonzter (May 30, 2013)

I believe it's called z3 by Motorola, really liked that one but people could never call me cause no phone calls came in, which was kinda annoying 

Sent from my LG-P940 using xda app-developers app


----------



## winkle_sharma (Jun 2, 2013)

My first android phone is lg gt 540....and still m using it 

Sent from my LG-GT540 using xda premium


----------



## szaboek100 (Jun 3, 2013)

My first phone was a nokia 3310. It was unbreakable and it had 2 amazing games.


----------



## joe well (Jun 3, 2013)

mine is *Nokia Communicator N9110*


----------



## Thorus90 (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine was an Siemens A50 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using xda app-developers app


----------



## darkknife85 (Jun 3, 2013)

Nokia 3510i 

Inviato dal mio GT-I9300 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## oaaaz (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 

Samy S3 is the first and current after moving from the iOS world.


----------



## Chri$b0b2005 (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually won two phones on raffles but sold em for xbox/PS2 games... the first I actually kept was a red flip Alcatel and since then and now I've had about 11 phones... so that's about 5-6 years :') 

Best phone I ever had was Alcatel one touch mini .. god I just miss lagging on basic java games so much  

Sent from my rooted XT890 with unlocked bootloader using XDA premium

Past androids: HTC Hero - Sony X10 mini (rooted + mini cyanogenmod) - Orange Stockholm (rooted) :3


----------



## asffaf (Jun 4, 2013)

Nokia 3100, first smartphone Nokia N-Gage, first tel android Samsung spica i5700.

Swypniete z ZTE V970


----------



## PiggySmalls (Jun 6, 2013)

A nokia the size of a brick

Sent from my SPH-L720 using xda app-developers app


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Jun 6, 2013)

Samsung SGH-F480 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kakarotdroid (Jun 6, 2013)

Sony lww wt19i

Sent from my WT19i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ommon4u (Jun 6, 2013)

Sony ericsson k750

Sent from my xperia sola using xda app-developers app


----------



## RhA29 (Jun 7, 2013)

nokia 3330


----------



## Mondler (Jun 7, 2013)

a sony ericsson with soft button with an extra camera attached seperately!!and then nokia 3310 of course!!


----------



## Lalit Patil (Jun 8, 2013)

Nokia 3250..

* Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2

Hit Thanx If I helped U-XDA Rule  *


----------



## ssicilian (Jun 8, 2013)

Nokia 6110


----------



## Dark Arc (Jun 8, 2013)

Don't remember the name but it was a Motorola CDMA phone with green back light


----------



## _PR3DATOR_ (Jun 9, 2013)

Nokia N95

sent from my I9300 PR3DATOR using xda premium


----------



## GiulioPasini (Jun 9, 2013)

Motorola C200, 10 years ago (and I'm just 16)

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## _xda_ (Jun 9, 2013)

my first one was some kind of Tracphone - cheapest one too. no contract either, a luxury I enjoyed.


----------



## Qbeezy24 (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine was one the very first AT&T Go Phones i forgot what it was called though but its was an LG flip phone. Then after that a Nextel i860


----------



## doweeez (Jun 9, 2013)

Nokia 3310 indestructible phone


----------



## karkand (Jun 13, 2013)

Nokia N-Gage Classic

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using xda app-developers app


----------



## miniwarlord (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't remember.  It was a Qualcomm device that has a slide up ear piece and a retractable wire antenna.  I was on the Air-Touch carrier.  Remember them? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## PhantomZwei (Jun 14, 2013)

I had an pantech pn-820 windows mobile phone, back then i thought it was high tech. At least it was so long ago i still get to keep my unlimited data :victory:


----------



## nomancoolboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Motorola W209

Sent from my LG-P500 using xda premium


----------



## student9090 (Jun 14, 2013)

It was this really old beat down Nokia xD Used it for years though before i moved on to a next phone.


----------



## lapucele (Jun 14, 2013)

vaguely rmb but it goes like

Nokia 6110 
Nokia 3210
Some panasonic phone
Nokia 3310
Some gaming Nokia phone
HTC Touch
HTC Touch 2
HTC Touch Diamond
HTC HD2
Samsung Galaxy Note
Fujitsu Arrows F-10D
and now Docomo/Samsung SIII


----------



## iS7N (Jun 14, 2013)

Nokia 3310 was my first phone, I remember when you can like "hack" it to add features which they call the "3315 or 3315i", virus SMS that crashes phone, etc - it was fun days


----------



## WildfireDEV (Jun 14, 2013)

Nokia brick

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk 4 beta


----------



## Rathouse (Jun 21, 2013)

First mobile phone was a Nokia, can't remember the model, but was in 1995. First PDA was an HP IPAQ, phone, WiFi, calendar, etc. Windows Mobile 2003 (iirc).

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## alveos (Jun 21, 2013)

Some kind of alcatel 

Sent from my Xperia Sexy <3 using xda premium


----------



## qwas7899 (Jun 21, 2013)

Startac.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ckv (Jun 21, 2013)

*First Phone*

LG Flip phone was my first. Don't know the model.


----------



## Raven_Yen (Jun 21, 2013)

Sony Ericsson K800i 
Still working fine in my drawer :good:


----------



## KachowPow (Jun 21, 2013)

First, PDA was a Treo 180.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD from Tapatalk 2


----------



## bandit999 (Jun 21, 2013)

My first phone was a nokia 5110i
My first smardfone was a htc artemis

Sent from my GT-I9305 using xda premium


----------



## Exynoshd (Jun 22, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The Nokia 1100 on TracPhone was my very first. (I was in elementary school when I got it...)
My first postpaid phone was the Nokia 6133 flip phone with the button to open it.
Then the Sidekick LX 2009 version. (Surprisingly my most durable phone... Survived being thrown across the classroom when I was in middle school)
Then came the Motorola Cliq (My first android phone! )
Then the T-mobile mytouch 4G (was replaced 7 times due to crap getting under the screen)
Then the Galaxy S2 (Still use it occasionally, messing with a mix of roms)
Now I have my Nexus 4!


----------



## verdegr (Jun 22, 2013)

Nokia 3410!


----------



## aisleofview (Jun 22, 2013)

Motorola's DynaTAC  

Sent from Moto pt-550 using xda premium


----------



## tomboygirl83 (Jun 22, 2013)

a nokia 3212 xD


----------



## Seraz007 (Jun 22, 2013)

Unknown nokia :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Fractrox (Jun 22, 2013)

Motorola flip phone

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Miss1337 (Jun 22, 2013)

A random Kyocera, it was a little white flip phone. 

But the first phone in my name was a Motorola Razr from Sprint.  I had that until 2008.


----------



## NazS! (Jun 25, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## the_helix (Jun 25, 2013)

*Use in Past:*
1. Nokia 3310 (Chuck Norris of mobiles ) (2008 - 2009)
2. LG KM 380 (2009 - 2010)
3. Samsung B3410 (Corby Plus) (2010 - 2011)
4. Samsung Galaxy S I9000 (2011 - 2012)
5. Samsung Galaxy S II I9100 (2012 - 2013)


----------



## dequint (Jun 25, 2013)

Nokia 3310. U could trew it through a wall and it would till work 

Sent from my HTC using Board Express


----------



## stormNWS (Jul 17, 2013)

Motorola C350


----------



## nishcash (Jul 18, 2013)

The good old Nokia 3410. Who didn't have one of these?


----------



## bilalt (Jul 18, 2013)

*first phone LOL*

nokia 3310 then i got nokia 6301...


----------



## anazhd (Jul 18, 2013)

The glorious Nokia 3310 with transparent housing.


----------



## ne0n10 (Jul 18, 2013)

Galaxy s4

from the phone that can


----------



## @non4 (Jul 19, 2013)

I had this little beauty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Then this tank: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another tank: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First smartphone: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Second Smartphone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And today I have this beast! : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also had a galaxy mini when I drowned the desire z down the toilet  and a moto defy when I realised that sucked, and even some dark days with a 3GS. Dark times. I've broke too many phones 

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## mattpena23 (Jul 19, 2013)

Nokia

Sent from my Razr HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## TechRejectz (Jul 19, 2013)

Samsung t629 was my first phone ever. T-Mobile Dash was first smartphone. And my first android phone was the Huawei u8150

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## ASMI1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Huawei U8180 IDEOS X1 was my first android phone!


----------



## stopcallin (Jul 19, 2013)

for android phones , Motorola Defy.
It taught me how to root , how to flash roms , how to overclock ....
oh... i miss him badly :crying:


----------



## @non4 (Jul 19, 2013)

stopcallin said:


> for android phones , Motorola Defy.
> It taught me how to root , how to flash roms , how to overclock ....
> oh... i miss him badly :crying:

Click to collapse



Defy rulez!! Loved how well developed ROMs were even though the BL was locked tight!

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jul 20, 2013)

My first phone was some Nokia phone that looked just the same as any other nokia at the time. My first android phone was a ZTE Blade, I had two of 'em actually. First one I bricked beyond fixing, and it wasn't even rooted, the second one I gave to my sister. She broke the screen in two days...


----------



## stevecarell1 (Jul 20, 2013)

my first phone is htc explorer that i am currently using...


----------



## -totonio- (Jul 20, 2013)

My first phone was Motorola 8900 I'm new I can't link photo :crying:
Sometimes I use it because I miss it.

Now I have an Xperia Z :cyclops:


----------



## loadedscissors (Jul 20, 2013)

I had a good old Nokia 5110 ! You could run that over with a tank and it'd probably still receive calls ! Then a Nokia 8210, at the time everyone wanted the smallest phone possible....weird to think that ever since then my phone has increased in size! With an i9100P now and I love it!


----------



## Kinemi (Jul 20, 2013)

I had an old ass motorola that came with a belt case in leather or something, it was big but i was happy !


----------



## ekeixdurden (Jul 20, 2013)

Nokia 3410 was an amazing device, I still got it, and my first Android was the HTC Magic, still got it too


----------



## @non4 (Jul 21, 2013)

loadedscissors said:


> I had a good old Nokia 5110 ! You could run that over with a tank and it'd probably still receive calls ! Then a Nokia 8210, at the time everyone wanted the smallest phone possible....weird to think that ever since then my phone has increased in size! With an i9100P now and I love it!

Click to collapse



That's what my NEC phone was like! Huge and horrible, but (I was young and reckless) I used to play football with it and bounce it across the road! Probably still works, dunno where it went though???

Sent from my smart frying pan (Tegra 3)


----------



## aiyaoyao (Jul 21, 2013)

my first phone is a haier brand,it is not good


----------



## sameen.asil (Jul 21, 2013)

The first cell which i had was a zte blade..amazing phone. :laugh:


----------



## MekEnginery (Jul 21, 2013)

Nokia 252 w/ the wood grain! Ha.


----------



## Siprah123 (Jul 21, 2013)

Good Old Nokia 3310 ^^


----------



## Anands3 (Jul 21, 2013)

Motorola Talkabout T180 and Nokia 5110

sent from my Canvas starkHD...!!!


----------



## phakkhom999 (Jul 21, 2013)

siemens SL45


----------



## tattedupboy (Jul 21, 2013)

A Motorola Timeport, circa 2001, with Voicestream, now known as T-Mobile. My first smartphone was T-Mobile's Pocket PC a couple of years later. I was the envy of all my friends with that phone! It had no camera, the touchscreen only responded to the touch of a stylus, no landscape mode, no 3G, no wifi, no Bluetooth, no GPS, and it had a hideous-looking stub for an exterior antenna!   

Sent from my A200 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sandy99707 (Jul 21, 2013)

nokia3660

Sent from my GT-I9105P


----------



## Mokresh (Jul 22, 2013)

in order from earliest to latest
nokia brick phone (tracphone wonder from walmart)
LG Flip from US Cellular
Moto Q on Sprint
iPhone 3G
Moto Droid X2
Gnex
iPhone 4S
Galaxy S3
iPhone 5
Droid DNA (returned after 3 days because of a powercycle issue that never resolved itself after five hard resets) went back to iPhone 5 
Galaxy Note 2
and my daily driver and only android phone now is the HTC One


----------



## balogcsaba (Jul 22, 2013)

Nokia 3210 

Sent from my LT26i using xda premium


----------



## Theblack_jack (Jul 22, 2013)

My first phone? ericsson T28 .... it does not rejuvenate me lol


----------



## napalmdroid (Jul 22, 2013)

nokia 6600 - dead
nokia 3230 - dead
nokia 2730 - dead
samsung galaxy young - dead
sony xperia J

Sent from my Xperia J using xda app-developers app


----------



## c.kyriakoulis (Jul 22, 2013)

Nokia 3330 I had it for Two years,my father threw it on the flour,I  
re- assebled it and he used it for a year

Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda premium


----------



## Sanjay (Jul 22, 2013)

5718 posts??
Beatyfull


----------



## toastedjelly (Jul 22, 2013)

Basic - Motorola RAZR flip

Smart - HTC Droid Eris - represent!


----------



## Gordon S Valentine (Jul 22, 2013)

first - nokia 3230
two - nokia 5320
three - nokia e63
four - axioo picopad gea


----------



## R.A.D DROID (Jul 22, 2013)

1.Samsung 'tocco' SGH-F480
2.Motorola flipout (didn't root it- I didn't know about this stuff back then but I wish I did...)
3.Samsung galaxy ace s5830i (that's the phone I have now )
I'm thinking on about getting a new phone though...

Can't tell if I sent this from my Nexus 7 or my Ace-i...

---------- Post added at 07:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:28 PM ----------

Nokia 3310 is probably the most common first phone judging by the comments... 

Can't tell if I sent this from my Nexus 7 or my Ace-i...


----------



## miralize (Jul 22, 2013)

Nokia 3410 for my 14th-15th(?) Birthday. Not quite as advanced as the 3510i and not quite as sleek and memorable as the 3210.


----------



## pvitruvian (Jul 23, 2013)

Ericsson GF-788


----------



## daemol (Jul 23, 2013)

My first phone was the evergreen Nokia 3100. Still functioning, my mother uses it.


----------



## Chimi.cr (Jul 23, 2013)

Siemens C10. Great (Big)! :laugh:


----------



## sks93 (Jul 23, 2013)

My first phone is nokia phone .. I forget the model but its a nice device for me 

Then my first android smartphone is Samsung galaxy w gt i8150 .. But its stucked on GB 2.3.6.. luckily we had great developer on XDA .. Especially Sir Arco68.. He bring cm9 cm10 and cm10.1 for us... I really appreciated all of his hard word..  Thank u so much...

sent from my GT-i8150 cm10.1


----------



## selfecce (Jul 24, 2013)

Motorola MicroTAC 8200


----------



## drananda (Jul 24, 2013)

siemens c35 and I still got it, battery sucks but still works


----------



## amemes (Jul 25, 2013)

Red nokia 3310 as far as i can remember. Would probably still work today as it was almost indestructible.


----------



## Viperkun (Jul 25, 2013)

Siprah123 said:


> Good Old Nokia 3310 ^^

Click to collapse



This was also my first phone,  good times with that 3310  

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4 running GOLDENEYE 4.0 via Tapatalk 2


----------



## -Anderson- (Jul 25, 2013)

Sony Ericsson t280i and then LG cookie fresh. JAVA ftw 

GT S5830i


----------



## miox76 (Jul 25, 2013)

My first mobile was 
Ericsson A1018s
then Ericsson T28
Mitsubishi Trium Mars
Siemens S55 - my first mobile with camera
Motorola W375
Motorola W510
Sony Ericsson w980i - btw still working and using by my wife
Sony Ericsson u8i Vivaz pro
HTC EVO 3D
and finaly now I have Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## lordspector (Jul 25, 2013)

First phoneever owned was a trusty old nokia 3510....went through the wash twice and survived for a couple of hears after....first smartphone was a Sony vivas(looked good) but was awful to use

Sent from my HTC One using xda premium


----------



## Hazardous Pain (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is the history of my phones from oldest to newest:
Sagem MC 936
Nokia 6110
Siemens C45
Siemens M50
Ericsson T68i
Nokia 3510i
Nokia N-gage QD
Nokia 6600
Samsung E250
Nokia 6630
O2 XDA IIi
Nokia N78
HTC Touch Pro
Sony Xperia S


----------



## Atari.2600 (Jul 26, 2013)

First mobile a had was one of those Motorola brick phones. You could kill someone with it, if you threw it!


----------



## c2tarun (Jul 26, 2013)

Nokia 6600


----------



## |tngo| (Jul 26, 2013)

*All models which I used*

Err 688
Nokia 3310
Nokia 6210
Nokia 6100
Nokia 6310
Nokia 6310i
Nokia 3100
Nokia 3230
Nokia 7250
Nokia 6120
------------
Samsung S1
Iphone 4s 32 GB till now


----------



## Festivity (Jul 27, 2013)

Xperia Play.


----------



## Xmoose (Jul 27, 2013)

Nokia 3310

Rock hard boy...still missing him

Hit the thanks button..it does not cost you anything.
it's worth something for me...
sent from my Sony Xperia e dual


----------



## thehurricaneguy (Jul 27, 2013)

My first phone was a Samsung Champ C3303 :laugh:

Sadly, it committed suicide by jumping out of my pocket while i was biking :laugh:


----------



## Xmoose (Jul 27, 2013)

thehurricaneguy said:


> My first phone was a Samsung Champ C3303 :laugh:
> 
> Sadly, it committed suicide by jumping out of my pocket while i was biking :laugh:

Click to collapse



Lol....it wasn't a suicide bro...that was a very well planned murder executed neatly....

Hit the thanks button..it does not cost you anything.
it's worth something for me...
sent from my Sony Xperia e dual


----------



## thehurricaneguy (Jul 27, 2013)

mathewsj114 said:


> Lol....it wasn't a suicide bro...that was a very well planned murder executed neatly....
> 
> Hit the thanks button..it does not cost you anything.
> it's worth something for me...
> sent from my Sony Xperia e dual

Click to collapse



Shhh!! 
It's supposed to be a secret !!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## SuicideFlasher (Jul 27, 2013)

first one was a nokia 2620-s (not sure about the model though), then i accidentally went into sea with it in my pocket :silly: (requiescat in pace, old gal)
then another one, just more squared in form
nokia 5230 white, given away
nokia 5230 black, used for 2 years and now in my personal hall of fame for having survived so long (you don't wanna know what i did to it)
nokia 5800, sold to a friend with custom ROM created by me
and now, acer liquid glow running glowing liquid 1.5.2 by vache
in the beginning i was impressed at how much you can do with android, but i sort of expected it from a linux-based os


----------



## death_entry (Jul 27, 2013)

Mine was a second hand 5110 I thought it was amazing I dropped it all the time and it was still going... I used to spend like £50 a week on texting girls when I was 16 hehe... I remember at the time the 8810 was out which was basically a 5110 in amazing case but cost £1,000 on contract!! I mean can you imagine doing that now!! lol then my next nokia they even gave me a free crappy phone and price then jumped up for a year :S


----------



## n0s22 (Jul 28, 2013)

My first was some version of nokia I can't recall the model no. But my first real smartphone (smartphone then lol) was nokia e71. The keyboard of that phone was so so good that I could even type faster on my phone than my keyboard.


----------



## dreamville (Jul 28, 2013)

It was a Nokia 5146 which I bought from a friend for like £5 when I was in school lol

Xperia Z Vanilla


----------



## yrsoni (Jul 28, 2013)

*my first fone*

Sagem black and white gone in 1999


----------



## Da Kine (Jul 28, 2013)

Motorola RAZR in 9th grade. That phone went to hell and back, most durable phone I've ever had.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using xda premium


----------



## ineffable (Jul 28, 2013)

first phone was a sony ericsson k800i..the camera was amazing that time


----------



## aussie aido (Jul 28, 2013)

Nokia 3210. Smashed some snake on that phone. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## gorandeman52 (Aug 12, 2013)

Samsung Galaxy Y :thumbdown:

Sent from my S500 using xda premium


----------



## Kryppler (Aug 12, 2013)

Huawei u8160 aka Vodafone 858 Smart

Sent from my LG-P700 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Starli57 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nokia 6510i is my first phone


----------



## astr0ng (Aug 12, 2013)

Moto T720, first color screen phone.


----------



## t3hcurs3 (Aug 12, 2013)

Nokia tracfone... couldn't even text on it. Phone was a tank though.


----------



## Stefano23ps (Aug 12, 2013)

Samsung Star

Inviato dal mio GT-S6500 usando Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ca110 (Aug 13, 2013)

Nokia 2350 first phone

Inviato dal mio YP-GS1 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsfour (Aug 13, 2013)

Wish i could remember the exact model! It was a Motorla handset, was amazing at the time...i suppose


----------



## Myfirstway (Aug 13, 2013)

Nokia 8310. Loved it back then


----------



## pdohr33 (Aug 13, 2013)

Virgin Mobile brick phone, with the flash light!


----------



## thinksoul (Aug 13, 2013)

Sony Ericsson W995 :good:

First actual android though, was a HTC MyTouch4g. Died in 3 months from bad EMMC problem.


----------



## SeptentrioGR (Aug 13, 2013)

my First smartphone was Samsung Galaxy 5 GT-I5500  it was quite good phone apart from not be able to put many apps and stuff. it was one year ago when i got it for Christmas i was quite happy about it.but my first first first phone was a hmmmm don't remember it was a old blue box with black and white screen  and buttons xD don't remember what was it Nokia? maybe... but i don't remember


----------



## FVSantbrink (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not sure if this was really my first ever cellphone, but my memory is a bit rusty from back then. However, as far as I can remember my first cellphone was the Panasonic GD67. Actually had to do a bit of research to find the model number. 

I had it in that yuck brown colour.


----------



## sidsta360 (Aug 14, 2013)

It was great at the time Sony Ericson k320

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## end701d (Aug 14, 2013)

*my phone-evolution*


Bosch 509e
Nokia 3210
Ericsson r320
Ericsson t68
Ericsson r520
Sony Ericsson t610
Sony Ericsson t610i
Sony Ericsson k610
Sony Ericsson p900
Sony Ericsson p910
Sony Ericsson p900i
Sony Ericsson m600i
Samsung Gio
Sony Xperia P


----------



## IamPro (Aug 14, 2013)

Some PoS flip phone that broke pretty quick (fell couple times, got wet then dropped to finish it off), then got a Voyager which at the time was pretty sweet. First smartphone was Droid Eris which is the worst smart phone I have ever had.


----------



## 121tech (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 on the Beeper.Then upgraded to a cool beeper watch with a free 800#, too cool. Lost it in Yosemite, Got another.
Motorola 4500x.  Following a 6.9 quake in 1989, Cellular One donated the use of 22 portable cellular phones to me for emergency communications. Dam things looked like Military Use Only units sitting atop huge batteries. Nice of them, though.
Then I got hooked.
I wanted a $1000 MicroTac but settled for a way less expensive Panasonic EBJ bag phone, about the size of a flat office desk phone, I could carry around but also swap into the car kit.
Then nothing for five years
SONY CM-RX 100, loved the small size.
SONY CM-M1300 for the switch to digital 
Motorola Q windows phone
Motorola Q9h and an iPod Touch
Verizon Droid Incredible 2


----------



## P41g3 (Aug 16, 2013)

I think it was Nokia 3320....the one with the dodgy disco lights on the sides........

Sent from my GT-I9100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tilman36 (Aug 16, 2013)

XDA mini


----------



## One2thTEXAN (Aug 16, 2013)

Motorola Dpc 550. Came in a raspberry and charcoal grey color on Airtouch Cellular service. :laugh:


----------



## crshd (Aug 16, 2013)

I've been quite late to the whole phone thing. First one was a blue Motorola KRZR, back in '05 I believe. Followed by a white 3GS in '09, and now a grey HOX just a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Velldrin (Aug 16, 2013)

Panasonic GD50. I remember that i havent SIM card but I carried that phone to school to boast that I have a phone!


----------



## bluesn0w (Aug 17, 2013)

Nokia 2630

Sent from my R8113 using xda premium


----------



## zoarquenix (Aug 17, 2013)

Nokia N-Gage! Oh my, still remember how fun it is using it playing games with that tiny screen (compare it to smartphone screensize nowadays)....


----------



## LeeThargic (Aug 17, 2013)

Velldrin said:


> Panasonic GD50. I remember that i havent SIM card but I carried that phone to school to boast that I have a phone!

Click to collapse



Yeah I had a GD50 as my first phone...back when phones were for making calls, sending texts and playing snakes...(oh hang on, snakes wasn't on the GD50 lol)

Favorite owned phones from back in the day were Sony 27e and Nokia 8210.


----------



## Razerman (Aug 17, 2013)

Nokia 3310 and that was/is strong phone. Remember it flew many times but it's still working

First and current Android phone is Samsung Galaxy S II.

Sent from my GT-i9100 using xda premium


----------



## KillerMCB (Aug 19, 2013)

Nokia 3210 was my first phone. Still alive up to now.


----------



## rixbeck68 (Aug 19, 2013)

Nokia 2110


----------



## chinaronald (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine was a very old Nokia. It was the blue version of the phone on the right.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_BVYV7kO6B...qmdPT5pDV-U/s320/131450-07_nokia6160-8260.jpg


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 20, 2013)

1992 Nokia bag phone. Followed by Motorola 2900 bag phone. Those were the days. And by jiminy they worked everywhere. Even miles back in the woods away from civilization. Course they may have give ya brain cancer as well but dang it I didn't drop calls!


----------



## lonestrider (Aug 20, 2013)

Nokia 6610.
Battery life was not good (only 2 days).
Then I use Samsung Corby. My first touch screen phone. A bit annoying at first but suddenly found that touchscreen is cool.
Then I change to my brother's Nokia E65. I don't even know if it's a smartphone. It can do all I can do in 6610. Actually it can do more, but with super slow processing time...


----------



## Nanaya Caasi (Aug 20, 2013)

*First Phone*

My very first phone was a Nokia 6610i, luckily it had color, mainly I played bounce. and was followed by the Nokia N70,where my mobile gaming experience started (n-gage) my next was an iPAQ rw6828,which prompted my first encounter with this forum, then a Nokia E66 finnaly an iPhone 4 (still there)
All of this are still alive and kickin


----------



## krzych086 (Aug 21, 2013)

My first phone was Motorola CD160. The imperssion was unbeatable even by nowdays flagships.


----------



## droideastcoast (Aug 21, 2013)

Motorola startec


----------



## sachithyoda (Aug 21, 2013)

My first phone was the nokia 1100 and then moved to another nokia(don't know the model number) and then got nokia n72 which a great phone


----------



## harry lon (Aug 21, 2013)

my first phone is Nokia 5110 ...


----------



## AbdulRaufLiaqat (Aug 21, 2013)

My first and current smartphone is Xperia Neo V

---------- Post added at 08:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Btw my first phone other than smartphone was nokia 1600


----------



## anilyarki (Aug 21, 2013)

Samsung R220 the cool blue screen was a thing to flaunt in those days. Then I switched over to Nokia N72. A 2 megapixel camera was something really tempting. Then to Nokia E 72 my first job and my first business phone. Then to pantech burst p9070. My journey with android started from here. Then Samsung galaxy ace,  learnt a lot about android by now. Then Samsung galaxy advance I9070. Wondered how a amoled screen looked like. Then finally lenovo P770. Time I realized that I need more battery then a megapixel in My phone. 

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using xda app-developers app


----------



## turtleclock (Aug 21, 2013)

First phone I had was a Motorola MicroTAC 9800X. Whoa, just realized that was 23 years ago.


----------



## birdy3636 (Aug 21, 2013)

My first phone was a virgin mobile phone I have no idea the model number but it was a keyocera then upgraded to another keyocera and was a flip phone


----------



## GuestX01056 (Aug 22, 2013)

Mine was a Motorola flip phone with Tracfone. Lol.


----------



## 3cHeLoN (Aug 22, 2013)

I think mine was a Sony Ericsson GA 628, with a detachable antenna.
But shortly after that I had a Nokia 1100 which I had for maybe 10 years.


----------



## BensJammin (Aug 22, 2013)

3cHeLoN said:


> I think mine was a Sony Ericsson GA 628, with a detachable antenna.
> But shortly after that I had a Nokia 1100 which I had for maybe 10 years.

Click to collapse



The GA628 was my second phone. One of the first phones to have removable coloured facias 

Sent from my 1.9ghz Xperia PLAY!!


----------



## S4RSZ (Aug 22, 2013)

An motorola razr, that thing was thin wow


----------



## timkrins (Aug 23, 2013)

First phone was a Nokia 6610!
Monophonic was cool in school!


----------



## sacredcrow (Aug 25, 2013)

i think nokia 3315


----------



## DonPuri (Aug 25, 2013)

A nokia 5110. Love that snake game!

Sent from my LT26i using xda app-developers app


----------



## user30000z (Aug 25, 2013)

Some kind of Ericsson (RIP)...


----------



## Sylar0717 (Aug 25, 2013)

nokia 3210


----------



## tj426 (Aug 25, 2013)

my 1st phone was a nokia 1600


----------



## patriots14 (Aug 25, 2013)

My first phone was old Motorola, but i don't remember the model of it. After the motorola i had a nokia 3310 and a los of sony ericsson phone. My first smartphone and my current phone is Sony Ericsson Xperia mini pro (sk17i).


----------



## Ayazis (Aug 25, 2013)

mine was a motorola razor, which i broke in half..


----------



## leeb0z (Aug 26, 2013)

My first was a "dumb" LG flip phone vx6100 I believe. My next and worst phone was the Kin twom (I did however like it because it was my step towards a touchscreen smartphone)

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## knutsen_93 (Aug 28, 2013)

A nokia something....  a massive brick xP

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## iwjosi (Aug 28, 2013)

My first phone was Nokia 6020


----------



## tordj (Aug 28, 2013)

The first ever phone I bought with my own money was dell streak 5. I enjoyed it well but I felt the need to upgrade because Dell stopped supporting it. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## th3drow (Aug 28, 2013)

I tried looking up the model of mine, it was a black and white tiny Motorola flip phone that I got because it featured a speakerphone and a little screen on the outside, I didn't want to spend the money on a model with a camera though.


----------



## artoni (Aug 28, 2013)

I had to laugh, when i read the title of this thread ))))

My first mobile was a nokia 6150. It was the newest mobile at that time. 
When the Nokia 8210 was launched, I was crazy for that phone, but I was too young for having the money for it. Now I laugh about that, because the old mobiles had a few advantages only, so it was almost the same, with mobile you had.....


----------



## AkumDX (Aug 29, 2013)

First phone for me was an android phone (Samsung Galaxy i5510)...


----------



## bobo2beat (Aug 29, 2013)

My first phone was sagem but i can remember the exact model... It had only 1 app which i developed and called iHit (you cry) :banghead: 

Sent from my HTC Sensation using xda premium


----------



## potatola (Aug 29, 2013)

First phone was NOKIA 5320, with S60^3 operating system, a very powerful smart phone.
I enjoyed it very much, until android attracted me.


----------



## humanshadow (Aug 29, 2013)

At first
-Nokia 3510
then
-Nokia 7250
-Nokia 6270
-HTC Desire


----------



## Rodelkoenig (Aug 29, 2013)

First was a Siemens C35 I think


----------



## bandit4 (Aug 29, 2013)

some old Motorola. back around 2001.

Sent from my HUAWEI G510-0100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Chrizsz (Aug 29, 2013)

Nokia 5110 I loved that phone 
http://img.xataka.com/2012/02/2012_02_16_Nokia5110-1.jpg


----------



## iTrogo (Aug 31, 2013)

^ Ditto.

I remember showing my Nokia 5110 to my classmates in school and everyone was like that's so badass! I also remember playing countless hours with that Snake game. Luckily I didn't hurt anyone with that phone because it was huge & heavy like a brick


----------



## rantubul (Aug 31, 2013)

First phone was NOKIA 5320
then:NOKIA 6230,NOKIA N-GAGE,NOKIA N95,NOKIA N85,SAMSUNG GALAXY S2
and now SAMSUNG GALAXY S4


----------



## lyg (Aug 31, 2013)

Nokia n70


----------



## sylkyls (Aug 31, 2013)

My fisrt phone was a myX5

Then I had 3 other devices that I don't remind the type...

My first androphone was a ZTE blade, now I've a Galaxy S2 (i9100) and a Gamaxy Ace (for professionnal useand for playing with roms )


----------



## elle_o8 (Aug 31, 2013)

*Well,*

My First phone was Nokia 8310 xD and its original made in Finland  I got this year 2007 and its still working! :laugh:


----------



## jolo0123 (Aug 31, 2013)

the mighty nokia 3310


----------



## threekie (Aug 31, 2013)

Some old Ericsson brick, perhaps the 338. Not brick as in bricked, though, brick as in something you could build a brick wall out of.


----------



## ShortyD1000 (Aug 31, 2013)

My first mobile phone was a "Trium Astral" :cyclops:


----------



## Lprchn (Aug 31, 2013)

HA!! Nokia 6010 baby!! Threw that thing against the wall countless times and it still kept working!! Loved that thing!!


----------



## taika (Aug 31, 2013)

Nokia 3210. Mobile gaming has come a long way since Snake, although at the time I probably enjoyed it just as much as any of the games now.


----------



## SovPanda (Sep 1, 2013)

Rizr Z3, worse battery ever ._. could only make a call or 2 then die within some minutes


----------



## gustafivace (Sep 1, 2013)

My First phone " Sony Ericsson T10" that best phone i ever had on 2002


----------



## Ph0enix_216 (Sep 1, 2013)

My first phone was a Tracfone LG420G. I hated that thing with a passion.  It finally broke a couple months ago. 

>>Sent from my homebuilt TARDIS running Android 4.3... Or maybe it's a rooted Kindle Fire HD running ChameleonOS<<


----------



## 0E-mail (Sep 1, 2013)

gt-s5830i

Sent from my GT-S5830i using xda app-developers app


----------



## ktsnnet (Sep 1, 2013)

Nokia 3100


----------



## incantevole (Sep 1, 2013)

Nexus 4. Every other has been a rental if you think about it.


----------



## YandereSan (Sep 1, 2013)

Motorola V600 ... Good riddance.


----------



## vinylous (Sep 1, 2013)

Nokia 3210 and Alcatel One Touch Easy, not sure which one came first.


----------



## ihugyou (Sep 1, 2013)

First phone I've ever owned was a gift from Alexander Graham Bell.  Oh my dear, it was the best of times.  Alex and I were sure to be best friends forever!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bladebioniq (Sep 1, 2013)

Motorola C160


----------



## ns17 (Sep 1, 2013)

My first was a Sony Ericsson flip phone. I thought it was so cool back then. I wouldn't even think of using something like that again though 

Sent from my Samsung Exhilarate SGH-I577


----------



## funnypharmacist (Sep 1, 2013)

Motorola W180 Yuva. 
A few phones in between and now to the s3

Sent from my Rooted Galaxy S3


----------



## The Prambler (Sep 1, 2013)

*First phone owned*

My first phone... Hmmm... I didn't actually own my first phone. I borrowed it from my bro in law.

It was a Nokia 2600. Best phone to play snake and bounce on!!! Bounce was such an addiction on Nokia phones... I miss it terribly


----------



## Chipatron (Sep 1, 2013)

*very nice times!*

walkie talkie, was only to talk with my father hahah


----------



## Devildog78965 (Sep 2, 2013)

Nice ^^^

Sent from my Nokia Hammer Phone


----------



## BlackDraunzer (Sep 2, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





mine was nokia 3120 classic


----------



## dimpoblimpo (Sep 2, 2013)

The moto razr flip, what a beauty


----------



## xfim (Sep 2, 2013)

SE w395
Galaxy mini 2 is my first smartphone. my only phone now . Overclocked to 1.12ghz and works very fast.


----------



## dr4nn0r (Sep 3, 2013)

My first phone was a Siemens C65, I still have it!!!!


----------



## sidheshr (Sep 3, 2013)

samsung c170

Sent from my S280 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Shindouz (Sep 3, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Samsung Galaxy Tab!!


----------



## jeromejeremytay (Sep 3, 2013)

Nokia N-Gage first gen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using xda app-developers app


----------



## Lowerland (Sep 3, 2013)

a Libertel mn-2 was my second phone i forgot the name of my first 

---------- Post added at 12:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:22 PM ----------

ah i remember now 

it was an Philips Swing lol


----------



## Lucasal96 (Sep 3, 2013)

My first phone was a siemens a50 with black and white display, but my first smartphone that I am still using is this galaxy s plus.

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## pwfidel (Sep 6, 2013)

My first phone was a nokia 3330. Not thinking in comming back to Nokia.


----------



## htcmodteam (Sep 7, 2013)

It was the Ericsson g828
Then got the r380 world 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## arulbrb (Sep 8, 2013)

My first phone is nokia 3315 

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewwtek (Sep 8, 2013)

I started with a second hand Nokia 5110. It was a blue one.. the kind of blue you use on a car paint.. It lasted for a year before it finally gave out.


----------



## Vortex1212 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sony Ericsson W810i.. still works like a charm


----------



## dharmabum02 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nokia flip phone .... can't remember the name


----------



## gbercas (Sep 8, 2013)

Nokia 3210. Before that my dad allows me to use a phone as big as the regular phone receiver with antenna and doesnt have sim cards yet.but yeah 3210 was the first phone i had, and the game was Snakes. Lolz

Sent from my GT-S5360 using xda app-developers app


----------



## jambriz (Sep 8, 2013)

An indestructible nokia back in 04. Still works today.  Can't remember the model number but it's been through wars. 

Sent from my ST18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neokhark (Sep 9, 2013)

first phone is Nokia 5110 - so huge you can throw it to a dog and kill it :laugh:


----------



## SBTlauien (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine was one of those old Cricket phones way back in the day.


----------



## SBTlauien (Sep 9, 2013)

^Yeah, 2003 was about the time I got my first cell phone.


----------



## mrplow84 (Sep 9, 2013)

I got my first cellphone in 2001, it was an Ericsson GF768, man such memories haha


----------



## xeoN87 (Sep 9, 2013)

I think this was a Nokia.


----------



## issak42 (Sep 9, 2013)

Sagem RC 815
It even has my carrier name on the display 
I broke the screen after I smashed it into the ground


----------



## .eric (Sep 9, 2013)

Pretty sure it was a Qualcomm phone from Primo Co (before it turned into us cellular) back around 1997ish.


----------



## pvtop (Sep 9, 2013)

It was Alcatel OT 300, but just a few months, then the legendary Nokia 3310!


----------



## RuffaloBone (Sep 9, 2013)

Nokia 5110 when I was 16. I switched out the front face plate and had a flashing battery and antenna. haha


----------



## jesterhead82 (Sep 9, 2013)

Motorola, m3788 or something similar, dont remember exactly (~1998)

Heavy, with removable antenna. good old times


----------



## chan.sk (Sep 10, 2013)

*Rocking good old times*

Since 1995, all dead, one after another.
Ericsson SH888
Motorola Startac2
Nokia 3310
Nokia 8210
Samsung flip phone
Nokia 2610

Since 2009 till present, all alive.
HTC Touch HD
Nokia dual-sim n101
Another Touch HD


----------



## chinarabbit (Sep 10, 2013)

This, but with a much bigger battery making the phone twice as thick as this


----------



## sarkzkalie (Sep 10, 2013)

My first phone is Motorola V3i - a birthday gift from my brother  I'm using Xperia Arc now


----------



## ne0n10 (Sep 10, 2013)

Nokia 3310

sent from my overclocked canvas2


----------



## qu3becker (Sep 10, 2013)

The LG Chocolate.


----------



## jrggarza (Sep 11, 2013)

My first phone was an old nokia. I forget the model number.  Bought it in 1997 from pacific bell. It was very customizable. Had a bunch of different faceplates, light-up antenna,  and light up battery.  It also came with the greatest mobile game IMO, snake. Wasted so many hours on that game. It was a great phone. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## chinarabbit (Sep 11, 2013)

jrggarza said:


> My first phone was an old nokia. I forget the model number.  Bought it in 1997 from pacific bell. It was very customizable. Had a bunch of different faceplates, light-up antenna,  and light up battery.  It also came with the greatest mobile game IMO, snake. Wasted so many hours on that game. It was a great phone.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i definitely do miss the days of case customizations... 

i see no less than 3 million of the exact same phone every day around here..  white smasung or samsung look alike & nothing else..


----------



## jrggarza (Sep 11, 2013)

chinarabbit said:


> i definitely do miss the days of case customizations...
> 
> i see no less than 3 million of the exact same phone every day around here..  white smasung or samsung look alike & nothing else..

Click to collapse



Lol! I have one of those now.  Only thing custom is the rom.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## harontas (Sep 11, 2013)

first phone ever nokia 8310!i loved space aliens game and midi sounds!!!!


----------



## 1DerkaDerka (Sep 11, 2013)

Don't remember the model but it wasn't a smart phone.. it was some LG flip phone


----------



## Barff1984 (Sep 11, 2013)

The Don't CMD back in 98, was a hand-me-down from my father.

http://www.gsmarena.com/sony_cmd_z1-129.php

Loved that phone, never saw someone else with it.


Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## kyogiro (Sep 12, 2013)

Sony CMD C1, it had a cold curve, but it was quite long. 

Sent from my MI 2S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bayartiesto (Sep 12, 2013)

Motorola RAZR V3i

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using xda app-developers app


----------



## chinarabbit (Sep 12, 2013)

jrggarza said:


> Lol! I have one of those now.  Only thing custom is the rom.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



those were sweet..  anyone have links to those original early Nokia Rings?


----------



## tunka74 (Sep 12, 2013)

ERICSSON T65    im old


----------



## jesterhead82 (Sep 12, 2013)

etram said:


> Siemens S25

Click to collapse



Good old times :good:

I still wonder why Siemens sold the mobile business, imagine their standards in mobile phones then with the possibilities today...


----------



## galimana (Sep 13, 2013)

Nokia 3210


----------



## craighwk (Sep 13, 2013)

Motorola StarTAC


----------



## pargop (Sep 16, 2013)

My first was Nokia 5110 if someone still remembers 
After that I had another Nokia and then another  Finally I had Sony Ericsson Elm and now I have HTC Wildfire S.


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 16, 2013)

LG Cookie Pop/Pep

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## sug7 (Sep 16, 2013)

Philips Savvy


----------



## shubh_007 (Sep 16, 2013)

sug7 said:


> Philips Savvy

Click to collapse



That sounds like a light bulb.  

Sent from my Xperia Neo V using xda premium


----------



## rightushook (Sep 16, 2013)

The first phone I bought myself was a blackberry pearl. I had one before and I think it was a Sony Ericsson model that parents gave me.


----------



## ianc47 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nokia 3530 :laugh:


----------



## Rei Zazie (Sep 18, 2013)

IPhone S4 just after it released...
Nah, just kidding.. Nokia 3315..
Still better than any IPhone series.. Lol

Sent from my WT19i using xda premium


----------



## Sala1988 (Sep 18, 2013)

My first smartphone was Xperia U.


----------



## pmkscorpio (Sep 18, 2013)

Nokia 1100

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## emu1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

Siemens S6


----------



## T_Pratik (Sep 19, 2013)

Something Nokia thing I used I don't remember and recycled it in Nokia care  ... missed it 

Sent from my MB526 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## SL!D3 (Sep 19, 2013)

My first phone was a Siemens (an old one dont know the Name now ^^)
My first Smartphone was the S5230 
And my first phone that i bought with my money was the Nexus 4 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## staticinferno (Sep 20, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Oh GOD, now we're reaching into some major memories.

My first phone was a Samsung Sch-A310 on CINGULAR. 
If anyone remembers it from 2002 it had a gimmick of changing its indiglo color. 
That was a good phone  too. I miss those simple days man.


----------



## sgirard1991 (Sep 20, 2013)

First phone ever was a Nokia Shorty through virgin mobile. 

First Android was a HTC aria through AT&T


Sent from my Verizon Galaxy S3 running MIUI v5


----------



## ralphvalmeo (Sep 20, 2013)

first phone: nokia 5130 xpressmusic
first android phone: LG Optimus One P500


----------



## f0ssa (Sep 20, 2013)

First phone ~ Samsung x100
First Android ~ Samsung Galaxy S Plus 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Villiska (Sep 20, 2013)

An old Motorola flip phone.


----------



## KFlannigan5 (Oct 15, 2013)

Original T-Mobile Google phone....hot stolen before I could realise what I really had. 

Sent from my m865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## note2jhun (Oct 15, 2013)

*my first post*

my first phone was nokia 5110


now owning nokia n8 and samsung galaxy note 2


----------



## holechihieu (Oct 15, 2013)

Nokia 1208 => Xperia Neo V => iPhone 4s...


----------



## Th3Dictator (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine was a Samsung SGH-ZV40 flip phone, now it's sim locked but can still power on


----------



## CubicNexus (Oct 15, 2013)

My first phone was the Sony Ericson w580i

Sent from my Nexus 7 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## l3v14n (Oct 15, 2013)

*old*

My first Phone was a Samsung SGH- dunno anymore it was a flipphone and you could turn the display

i was the coolest guy ever with this phone 

atfer that i got a Nokia 6630 ;P


----------



## troolie (Oct 15, 2013)

Mine was a nokia 3110 back in 1998.
Fun fact is I used to curse that thing 'cause I had to recharge it every 2 days as the battery got older. Nowadays, my brand new smartphone needs its daily dose of juice


----------



## rans8913 (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine was Sony Ericsson T230i, comes up with 4096 color LCD and simple WAP. LoL :laugh:


----------



## vIgGeN7 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nokia 2210

HTC One
Viper Rom


----------



## echocorp87 (Oct 16, 2013)

Nokia 6630 !! 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## anddi (Oct 17, 2013)

My first phone was some huge Nokia phone, atleast 20cm tall. Then there were all of these old Nokias, worth mentioning is Nokia 3510i, the i model was the first Nokia phone with a colour display. I stayed true to Nokia phones without touchscreens for a long time, my first touch screen phone was iPhone 3G, then I got the 3GS, then 4, 4S, now 5, and so on.


----------



## krishna2k (Oct 17, 2013)

Nokia 7250


----------



## adidas007 (Oct 17, 2013)

Nokia 5800 XM :') 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rubenlox (Oct 21, 2013)

Nokia 1011. 1996

Sent from my XT621 using xda premium


----------



## MaximoMark (Oct 21, 2013)

Mitsubishi mt 30 back in 98  

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinarabbit (Oct 22, 2013)

My first PDA Phone was the O2 XDA II, from Orange, been using WinMobile exclusively up until a few months ago when I got my first Android, 4.2.2




-


----------



## woelank (Oct 22, 2013)

1997 Ericsson GA 318


----------



## Giuseppe 1971 (Oct 22, 2013)

Motorola 5200


----------



## scratch420 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had my nokia 5110, nice, big, heavy phone. Can actually knock out someone with that, tried)))


----------



## scratch420 (Oct 23, 2013)

I had my nokia 5110, nice, big, heavy phone. Can actually knock out someone with that, tried)))


----------



## RidiculousHat (Oct 24, 2013)

oh man, what were those old nokia phones with those detachable faceplates? with snake? i think it was a nokia 8210...


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 24, 2013)

RidiculousHat said:


> oh man, what were those old nokia phones with those detachable faceplates? with snake? i think it was a nokia 8210...

Click to collapse



5110, 3210, 3310, 3330, 5130, ... You name it.. 

Sent from my Atari using Tapatalk 0.5b
_Money talks? All my money ever says is goodbye!_


----------



## Clems92 (Oct 24, 2013)

Alcatel


----------



## rishiud (Oct 24, 2013)

*Zen*

Ultrafone 701HD


----------



## fat-lobyte (Oct 24, 2013)

My first was a Siemens M35i.

I really liked it, it was (supposedly) shock-resistant, water resitant and it had a WAP-Browser!! Unfortunately WAP was too expensive at that time.


----------



## subinjosepht (Oct 24, 2013)

Nokia 6200

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Osamabinatiq (Oct 24, 2013)

Nokia coloured phone no camera had a flash light I dont remember it model no

Sent from my X10S using xda app-developers app


----------



## patri3x (Oct 24, 2013)

Alcatel OT-320


----------



## Darkangels6sic6 (Oct 25, 2013)

-Kyocera Oyster. Lol. Virgin.
-Moto Razr V3m. Metro PCS.
-Nokia 6085
-Samsung D880.
-Samsung a137
-Samsung x4270. 
Had to do some digging there lol
-Lg CU500
-Lg Neon
-Lg Xenon
-Lg Ally cm7.
-Black Berry Torch
-Samsung Captivate on 4.2.2 now -of course. Sadly bad capacitors around display:'(
-Acquired Nokia with battery the size of the Captivate. Gotta look up which it is.
-Kyocera Rise.
-Lg Spectrum 2
-Lg Venice
-Samsung Galaxy Prevail
-Samsung Wave ii
-And just acquired the legendary Samsung i8910 Omnia HD. ^_^!!!!!!

Of course we all know the phones we almost had and want. I will eventually get many many many many more.

Sent from my LG-LG730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Darkangels6sic6 (Oct 25, 2013)

Mario system the on Omnia HD.
Wish the hackers could port Symbian2-3 on it

Forgot mtorola razr v3x before the Xenon.
Sent from my LG-LG730 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jonas Jelonek (Oct 25, 2013)

The first phone I've ever owned was a Nokia Xpress Music 5230.


----------



## dkdkdk07 (Oct 30, 2013)

the super NOKIA 5110!


----------



## I'll be back (Oct 30, 2013)

My first was Nokia 3310


----------



## scottww2622 (Oct 30, 2013)

Motorola RAZR, the non Android variety.

Sent from my M470BSA using xda app-developers app


----------



## massi88 (Oct 31, 2013)

alcatel one touch easy dual band :good:


----------



## lilraven974 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nokia 3310, like many other 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using xda app-developers app


----------



## xhoster (Oct 31, 2013)

Nokia 3330 the same as 3310 but with "Internet" (WAP)!

Downloaded a bonus level for space impact for a few bucks and got some angry talk from my father about my phone bill


----------



## Saurabh Shah (Nov 1, 2013)

my first android phone was mmxA65 
OS 2.3.5 :silly:


----------



## Goodguyaries (Nov 1, 2013)

Yes.. Some sort of Nokia and being stoked off playin snake and that space game. Those phones were calculators that had calling features 

M919 running Virgin GP ed. ROM


----------



## Mad_Mlax (Nov 1, 2013)

Siemens SL10, it was an old used phone i got when i was in hospital as a kid:angel:


----------



## sanmander (Nov 1, 2013)

My first phone was a Samsung starr qwerty, I now have a Sony Erricson Xperia Arc S


----------



## roguealcatraz (Nov 2, 2013)

I have Motorola E398 for five years..the first phone that use iTunes music player.long time before the iPhone did

---------- Post added at 05:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




carleeto said:


> Sony Ericsson k700i
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



i have this one too...still kickin' until now

:good:


----------



## freeeekout (Nov 2, 2013)

my first phone was nokia n72.
still have it


----------



## obs3rv (Nov 2, 2013)

1. Denso TouchPoint TP2200
2. Nokia 3310
3. Nokia 3310 (after I lost the first one)
4. Motorola C115 (piece of garbage)
5. Nokia 2630 (still have this)
6. Nokia E66
7. HTC Wildfire (piece of junk)
8. Samsung Galaxy S i9000


----------



## rusty note owner (Nov 2, 2013)

A sagem of some sorts back in 98. back in the 80's I ysed to install carphones (Motorola) for Vodafone when they only had a shed in Newbury


----------



## Eazii (Nov 2, 2013)

The HTC Evo, I loved that phone.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda premium


----------



## Epitaph570 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ericsson T60 on cingular


----------



## johnowoss (Nov 3, 2013)

Palm pre (webOS)


----------



## Fentoo (Nov 3, 2013)

Nokia 8210..:laugh:


----------



## luqman98 (Nov 3, 2013)

Anyone still have the Nokia 3310?

Sent from my GT-S5360 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JIP25 (Nov 3, 2013)

Nokia 5110!


----------



## Jsyme222 (Nov 3, 2013)

Well, it wasnt my first phone, but the most peculiar phone I ever had was the Samsung Juke. That little switch blade of a phone was a trip. I think it was the reason phone producers decided that phones needed bigger screens. I often confused it with my lighter in my pocket... 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using xda premium


----------



## MR4Y (Nov 3, 2013)

Motorola C350i. I still have it and it works.


----------



## tonyaross (Nov 3, 2013)

Original iPhone. Still have it.


----------



## aladdin2101 (Nov 3, 2013)

Motorola but I don't remember the model. It was in 2004 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## leimrey (Nov 4, 2013)

Alcatel. Remeber those phones with double A drycell? )
Way back 1999 I think.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Unknownkj (Nov 4, 2013)

My first phone was Nokia 3310. Tons of fun stuffs like wallpaper and ring tone maker. Back then it was quite a deal to have a camera on your phone. 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## amrnagy16680 (Nov 4, 2013)

Nokia 5110


----------



## MatteXperiaU (Nov 4, 2013)

My first phone was Nokia 3210!! best phone ever haha :laugh:


----------



## Roefastford (Nov 4, 2013)

Mine was a motorola teltac 650 from altell lol.


----------



## Villacanale (Nov 4, 2013)

motorola startac 130


----------



## eyeballcrusher (Nov 6, 2013)

android was a Samsung fascinate, before android I don't remember

Sent from my HTC One using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Snach1 (Nov 6, 2013)

Nokia 3310! bought it in 2000 or 2001.


----------



## FaiTCRaH (Nov 6, 2013)

it was a nokia 3310...


----------



## John Waugh (Nov 6, 2013)

Alcatel One Touch Easy. SMS in all upper case, yeah.


----------



## jihu123 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 1110. It was like almost shockproof!


----------



## Grim Eloquence (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 3310. :good:


----------



## Rhatfield25 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 3200... I loved that phone. It even had a flashlight

Sent from my Nexus 5 using xda app-developers app


----------



## nexolight (Nov 7, 2013)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't really remember which phone it was. It was one of the first Nokia phones. xD I wish all phones today would run as long as this old devices.


----------



## codemonkey98 (Nov 7, 2013)

Probably one of the Motorola Razr's.  They were one of my emergency phones when I still was in Elementary 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piepioor (Nov 7, 2013)

*My first phone*

As most of us - mine first phone was Nokia 3310. Rock solid, and its standby time was amazingly long. 
Greets to all old nokia owners!


----------



## cheechoi (Nov 7, 2013)

nokia 5110 barbaric mobile


----------



## Norside (Nov 7, 2013)

Sony Ericsson C702 
A pretty decent phone witch was waterproof!


----------



## iLogic86 (Nov 7, 2013)

nokia 3310
it was awesome had all those lights and stuff lol


----------



## FaiselW (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 6210. I was only about 5 and now look at what phones we have.

Sent from my LT30p using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## redndian (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 3210.  It was in 2000 or 2001 I think.  And usage charges were Rs. 32 per minute here in India.

Sent from my GT-I9070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## finlei (Nov 7, 2013)

Nokia 3110


----------



## proposicion47 (Nov 8, 2013)

I believe.... it was the nokia 5110...


----------



## star warski (Nov 8, 2013)

It was a Siemens-S24859-H2000-A22-01. I was a heavyweigth champion at that time


----------



## Teletobi1986 (Nov 8, 2013)

A very huge one... Nokia 1610


----------



## alesistl (Nov 9, 2013)

alcatel ot 511


----------



## mrcheisty13 (Nov 10, 2013)

*first phone*

Nokia 5310 as far as I can remember..


----------



## AxxO89 (Nov 10, 2013)

Siemens C35


----------



## KlinkOnE (Nov 10, 2013)

Siemens C25 in 2001  
I loved this phone! Nothing special but battery life of one week by heavy usage


----------



## BrotherBone (Nov 11, 2013)

First hacked / root smartphone:  EVO 4G (2010); second one was an EVO 3D late (with 3C's System Tuner Pro and other ROMs/kernels and mods, the SnapDragon CPU was keeping up with Tegras) - that beast met a watery end in a hot tub; no amount of rice, hair dryers set to low/medium, or anything could bring the 3VO back; it came back once briefly, and after that it wouldn't even take a battery charge.  Then, hard times hit - I lost everything, and became homeless... in 2013, I met the woman who finally believed in me - and she has a Samsung Galaxy Prevail that I immediately Odin'd, and it now runs CM 9 3.5.5 (yep, a kang) and with Nova Launcher and a 32 gB class 10 SD card - it runs okay when set to when the governor is set to lagfree.  I'm a 51-year-old musician, starting over from scratch - any helpful tips or suggestions would be more than welcome, especially for ICS/Jellybean ROMs that will enable my girl to play her Pogo games, with workable Flash Player and Java if possible... thank you for reading.  

Sent from my Prevail using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jamson85 (Nov 11, 2013)

Villacanale said:


> motorola startac 130

Click to collapse



Same here

Sent from my GT-I9300 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gummypp34 (Nov 11, 2013)

Ericsson R600


----------



## AA1User (Nov 11, 2013)

Motorola M3788e - still have it! Not sure if it still works though....


----------



## BarryThePenguin (Nov 11, 2013)

Motorola Razr V3... It was so thin


----------



## doenen (Nov 11, 2013)

Siemens ME35 oooohhhh yeeeeaaaah


----------



## dandywin (Nov 11, 2013)

Nokia 8210.
Played endless hours of snake on that thing.


----------



## Dewantoro (Nov 12, 2013)

*siemens*

my first phone is siemens s45 - i bought it because it has T9, stopwatch, organizer, calendar, voice dial, voice memo and user profile


----------



## docstone (Nov 12, 2013)

Philips Fizz, in 1995, still have this at home


----------



## patsan74 (Nov 12, 2013)

*Had a credit card sized "sim card"*

Technically, my first was a flip type phone which had a credit card size ID card that slid in the back....carrier was voicestream (dating myself).  The phone I most remember, however, as a ground breaker (I don't recall the name) had the first color screen in the US.  It was a blue strangely shaped phone through AT&T and I bought the camera attachment the clicked in the bottom....I was so cool!


----------



## mrd7rs (Nov 13, 2013)

ericsson i888


----------



## SERBDVB (Nov 13, 2013)

For me was Motorola DPC650 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using xda premium


----------



## rydraj (Nov 13, 2013)

My first was a Nokia 1100 then moved on to Nokia 7210 Supernova. Currently using Sony Xperia U and loving every moment with it


----------



## 11clyver11 (Nov 13, 2013)

*Good Time*

My first cellphone: Alcatel One Touch 300 the best!


----------



## a.broken.star (Nov 13, 2013)

my first mobile was *Nokia 1100
*
My phone history:

Nokia 1100  >  Lg B2050  >  Nokia 6110 Navigator  >   Samsung Corby  >   HTC Incredible S   >   HTC  One X


----------



## Goretto (Nov 14, 2013)

Some old Ericsson, I think I was 17yo or something.

My dad had been using a hand phone for quite a while for work and one day took me out to buy me one even though I didn't ask for it. The reason was "all the other kids have one, so there's no reason you shouldn't". Now that I'm an adult I can see it was a bit a of lame reason, maybe be some misplaced split family guilt or something?

Funny thing though, he picked a freaking purple phone... I ended up exchanging it with his girlfriend's phone which was black.

Other funny thing, I kept switching the phone off after checking for miscalls or SMS to save the battery and he had to tell me that the phone needed to be kept turned on.

Also: first world problem.

ps: the stuff I write to get to through that damn 10 first posts thing.


----------



## tokenpoke (Nov 14, 2013)

First smartphone was the Huawei Ascend ms860. Had it hacked and fiddled with on day 2.
Unfortunately the ease of modding kind of spoiled me, Its been a true pita with every phone since then.
Optimus m, samsung admire, galaxy attain, connect 4g, coolpad Quattro, Huawei premia, Huawei valiant, lg l9, lg f3, and now lg f6.... I may be missing a couple but that's the general path I've taken in the last four years.... yup, ten phones in four years. Lol

Sent from my LGMS500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## rubystallion (Nov 14, 2013)

I had a Siemens SX1. It had a game called Mozzies, in which you had to aim a gun on flying mosquitoes which are rendered on video from the camera, pretty cool.


----------



## basstek1 (Nov 14, 2013)

NOKIA 3310 :good:


----------



## shiamatsu (Nov 15, 2013)

My first personal phone was a Moto RAZR, the flip phone version.


----------



## ndandau98 (Nov 15, 2013)

for me nokia 3315


----------



## isdian (Nov 15, 2013)

My first phone is nokia 2700 classic


----------



## TheStigGB (Nov 22, 2013)

Nokia 1110


----------



## _conors_ (Nov 27, 2013)

My first phone was
A Sony Ericsson Z530i in 2008 :good:


----------



## Estel37 (Nov 28, 2013)

My first one was a Nokia n82, while my first Android was a Sony xperia arc s,  which I still own.


----------



## foxsoul22 (Nov 29, 2013)

Nokia 3510. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD using xda app-developers app


----------



## smshibly (Nov 29, 2013)

*My first phone*



luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first phone was Samsung champ.
It was a nice phone. But unfortunately it was bricked


----------



## poncki99 (Nov 29, 2013)

Siemens C35i. It was a tough one, had few drops on the ground and working like nothing happened. I won't try this with my current phone


----------



## xiscoj (Nov 29, 2013)

my first phone was an alcatel one touch easy. Not a good experiencie with any alcatel, changed by a nokia 3210, the best ever :good::good:


----------



## PassingThruLife (Nov 30, 2013)

]first actual phone,a motorola razr(1st version) from t-mobile. still have it and it still works,just need a new battery for it.

first ANDROID phone i had was the original motorola droid 1, but i basically used it as an mp3/media player. i bought it off a guy who had a bad verizon account and the device has been blacklisted,he sold it to me for $50(this was in 2010).At the time i had an iPhone 3gs and didnt like android too much but just wanted an android device to mess around with.

my first real android phone was a samsung captivate that i got on upgrade around the beginning of 2011. I loved that phone,screen was amazing compared to the iphones of that that time and the camera was great when used outside,inside was another story. thats the phone that got me hooked on android. i bought the tv-out cable and was playing roms on emulators and watching streaming video on my big screen thinking i was so cool lol. Ended up selling that phone January 2013 for $110,which is a decent amount to get for a phone over 2 years old.


----------



## danangkyn (Nov 30, 2013)

my first phone nokia 3210 in years '99 i think


----------



## el6006 (Nov 30, 2013)

Kyocera 5135 on Alltel. Great little phone. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using xda app-developers app


----------



## asifcheer (Nov 30, 2013)

In 2006 - A small Samsung phone ( my 1st phone)

In 2008 - Nokia Express music ( which somehow got stuck on nokia startup logo 2 years later )

In 2010 -  Samsung Galaxy Y ( first android phone, which later got bricked by me in 2012)

In 2011 - Repaired Nokia Express music using Phoenix and Navifirm

In 2012 - Samsung Galaxy Grand duos (still on it )

In 2012 later - Repaired my galaxy y with help from xda threads (flashed stock rom using odin )

Now I have 
Nokia Express Music
Samsung Galaxy Y
Samsung Galaxy Grand duos


Sent from my GT-I9082 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Soul_Knight (Nov 30, 2013)

First phone was a Nokia tracfone. It was awesome calling up tracfone and getting massive amounts of minutes for free. The random dialer codes would even get me minutes.


----------



## homepage (Dec 1, 2013)

The classic Nokia 3210


----------



## FilipSehovic (Dec 2, 2013)

Nokia 3310  still functional

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ultimategamer_ (Dec 2, 2013)

FilipSehovic said:


> Nokia 3310  still functional
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Same here!


----------



## enakeprimen (Dec 2, 2013)

Nokia 3310 :good: :laugh:


----------



## Stree19 (Dec 2, 2013)

Sony Ericsson w810i


----------



## motsatero (Dec 2, 2013)

My first was sony ericsoon but i don't remember the model, then samsung omnia, sony ericcson neo v, and now XZ


----------



## dpu83 (Dec 2, 2013)

My first mobile phone was (back in 2001) a philips but can not remember the model, then I owned a Siemens C60 (hacked to change some parts of the UI and put amr files as ringtones), a Nokia n78, and finally a Sony Ericsson Xperia Mini  (with CM11)


----------



## J00z (Dec 2, 2013)

Nokia 3330 :laugh:


----------



## sa3d1337 (Dec 2, 2013)

Still have my first cellular phone, Nokia 6600

Sent from My SGSII I9100- P.A.Cman Rom


----------



## nickshavo11 (Dec 2, 2013)

a blue and black razr xD


----------



## alidhaida (Dec 2, 2013)

*first phone i've owened*

Xperia neo v... Still using it..


----------



## sekinger (Dec 3, 2013)

My first cell phone was a Motorola DPC550. It was beyond cool.


----------



## joshshand (Dec 3, 2013)

First mobile was a Alcatel P.O.S....I don't even know which model because it was stolen - I don't know what for, it was rubbish!


----------



## ex_mi (Dec 3, 2013)

When I was a student I had a Sony Ericsson Walkman - very good sound)


----------



## alveos (Dec 3, 2013)

Some kind of an old alcatel 

Sent from my Xperia S using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## solidhadriel (Dec 3, 2013)

Do pagers count? LOL


----------



## emanology23 (Dec 3, 2013)

mine is nokia 5110. the most reliable phone. even you dropped it a thousand times still works:laugh:


----------



## tadeas482 (Dec 5, 2013)

SE k310i  still working

Sent from my Xperia Sola using Tapatalk


----------



## Kimble89 (Dec 5, 2013)

I still have my first phone. it was the nokia 3210 
the best phone in the world


----------



## omachrison (Dec 5, 2013)

*plowsda 262*

My first phone I ever own is nokia 3310


----------



## Sadeed (Dec 5, 2013)

Xperia x10i 

Sent from my GT-S5282 using xda app-developers app


----------



## tqf (Dec 5, 2013)

Sony Erricsson t290i 
still have it and working, but i'm not using it anymore.


----------



## alihmsi (Dec 5, 2013)

My first Phone was A Nokia 6500 Slide, Then A Samsung galaxy ace then the htc sensation xl That got bricked then A blackberry bold 9900 Then The Phone im using the galaxy core 

Sent from my GT-I8262B using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mr_Budyniowski (Dec 9, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## teonagode (Dec 10, 2013)

Sagem MY-X5

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## pidjong (Dec 11, 2013)

My first 1 liner phone was a Siemens C25. Love the soft rubber keys


----------



## ustazshifu (Dec 11, 2013)

Motorola Dynatac. Big & very bulky. Heavy & a very dangerous weapon of mass destruction....lol. Proud of it during that time. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hamburg300 (Dec 11, 2013)

Philips Fizz in blue.


----------



## Dedzed (Dec 12, 2013)

A Nokia 5110 with green face plate and flashing rainbow keys when someone called. Lol

Sent from my SCH-I605 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Hebihime (Dec 12, 2013)

I have no idea what the exact name is, but some old Nokia Phone that my father owned before me some 10-12 years ago or so.


----------



## 2_The_Max (Dec 13, 2013)

Nokia 6310, 10 days battery life


----------



## dr3adl0ckd (Dec 13, 2013)

Silver razr ftw


----------



## xfim (Dec 13, 2013)

kareemlukitomo said:


> Well my first phone is the N-Gage QD.
> 
> But my first actual Android phone would be Samsung Galaxy Y GT-S5360.
> 
> Hope-ing to get 10 posts fast, wanna post some bug reporting in the Galaxy Tab forum lol

Click to collapse



Enjoy posting 

Sent from my GT-S6500 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Breaksense (Dec 14, 2013)

The almighty Nokia 3410 
Played snake and that game with the ship every day.


----------



## v1rk (Dec 14, 2013)

Mine was a nokia 8890 on fido imported to the uk when they was first released and was a good phone


----------



## drmark50 (Dec 15, 2013)

Nextel - forget the model. Long and heavy with push to talk

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoopz (Dec 15, 2013)

First phone was one of those old Nokia bricks I inherited from my mother. The first phone I purchased was a Motorola i830 for Nextel 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scripts (Dec 15, 2013)

Funny thing is, I still have my first phone kept in a drawer. It was a T-Mobile Motorola Flip Phone


----------



## Nemury (Dec 15, 2013)

My first phone was a Sony Ericson what a crap phone

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk


----------



## ariefcoolz (Dec 15, 2013)

*My first phone was nokia*

my first phone was Siemens C35 :laugh:
only to make calls and short messaging. 

now the era have been change, the era of smartphone. :silly: mostly s.phone with android ( in my country )
from the cheapest device ( andromax ) around 45$ until the highest the gnote III.


----------



## gunthervermeir (Dec 15, 2013)

i have fun memories to my bosch coca-cola com 608 .

with Monochrome graphic LCD (	4 x 16 chars ) !

wwas really ok in 1999
..


----------



## nknwn666 (Dec 15, 2013)

first one was a Sagem, i can't remember the name, one of those brick ones , then changed to Sony Ericsson K300i > Sony Ericsson K750i > Sony Ericsson W810i wich i still have and it's still the best one i ever had > Nokia N900 still have it > and now i got Allview P5 Alldro (Gionee GN700W/Fly IQ441 Radiance)


----------



## BensJammin (Dec 15, 2013)

nknwn666 said:


> first one was a Sagem, i can't remember the name, one of those brick ones , then changed to Sony Ericsson K300i > Sony Ericsson K750i > Sony Ericsson W810i wich i still have and it's still the best one i ever had > Nokia N900 still have it > and now i got Allview P5 Alldro (Gionee GN700W/Fly IQ441 Radiance)

Click to collapse



I had a k550i a few years ago and my missus had a k750i. I though that range of phones were great, and the cameras were really good too!

Sent from my MUCH i5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nknwn666 (Dec 15, 2013)

BensJammin said:


> I had a k550i a few years ago and my missus had a k750i. I though that range of phones were great, and the cameras were really good too!
> 
> Sent from my MUCH i5 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Had my K750i for a long time, most out of all other phones untill i got the W810i. I realy loved how much you could mod that OS and as you said, the camera too, so many different camera drivers around.


----------



## Fuhrmanns (Dec 16, 2013)

My frist phone was a Nokia 3310!


----------



## akordboy (Dec 16, 2013)

had a beeper for YEARS....then got a nokia, which was a great phone at the time.


----------



## iamolu (Dec 16, 2013)

Nokia 3310


----------



## Mury982314 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nokia 1100 )


----------



## sParkSnare (Dec 29, 2013)

My first cell phone was a Motorola Razr flip phone.


----------



## nexodus (Dec 30, 2013)

Samsung C300 - slider phone of course!

Sent from my Nexus 4 using xda app-developers app


----------



## max13b2 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nokia 6133, and loved it! Used for 3 years then it was stolen by an ex-gf due to some explicit videos of her.


----------



## bam654 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nokia twist 7705

Sent from my One using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ickis3030 (Dec 30, 2013)

Nokia 3315 amazing small


----------



## munlar (Dec 30, 2013)

It was a sagem my- something


----------



## Oldskool1337 (Dec 30, 2013)

Sagem MC922  The first Phone... Then it was Nokia 3210


----------



## sandm4n (Dec 30, 2013)

Motorola F3. Beats nokia at simplicity imo (epaper screen!)

http://www.gsmarena.com/motorola_motofone_f3-1794.php


----------



## Skolotaie (Dec 30, 2013)

Nokia 3210


----------



## maestromind (Dec 31, 2013)

ericsson T68i


----------



## recDNA (Dec 31, 2013)

The old, OLD analog Motorola flip phone. It was the size of the average land line wireless handset and had a battery bigger and heavier than my Note 3. It had a cool antenna like an fm radio and had one and only one function - phone calls!

Beamed from my Galaxy Note 3


----------



## MONUQ (Dec 31, 2013)

Nokia N-Gage :angel::angel::angel:

Awesome Phone ...Still remember that.....:victory::victory:


----------



## PRDX90 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nokia 2100

Sent from my Lenovo P770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthemedus (Jan 1, 2014)

The Nokia N505 I think? Great phone, built like a tank


----------



## nozz3r (Jan 1, 2014)

An analogue Philips Fizz in blue (circa 1998??)


----------



## jabre (Jan 2, 2014)

nozz3r said:


> An analogue Philips Fizz in blue (circa 1998??)

Click to collapse



Motorola talkabout 2  and soon after tht nokia 3210


----------



## Theurgist (Jan 3, 2014)

I've had 3 Alcatel (models that i can no longer remember), Nokia 3330, Nokia 5300 Xpressomusic, Nokia 6210 Navigator, Nokia 5530 Xpressmusic, another 2 Nokias that i can't remember the models, HTC TyTN, HTC Desire, HTC Magic, Samsung Galaxy S2. I've had them in no specific order since i'm on 2 different networks for a few years...


----------



## wojt51 (Jan 4, 2014)

Nokia 3100 - I used it for 1 year, then I lost it.

Sent from my LG-E610 using xda app-developers app


----------



## etijer (Jan 4, 2014)

A Motorola StarTAC, a great brick! 

Regards.


----------



## vzsisp (Jan 5, 2014)

my first phone was, Nokia 3310 :victory:, currently deceased
then i moved on to nokia 5630 xm , currently broken on the signal reception
now i'm using HTC ONE X+, trying to tweak to its maximum performance


----------



## k1llerm (Jan 5, 2014)

Nokia 2110 ! the big brick with antena !


----------



## icebergz12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sprint pcs. Can't remember the name or model. It was a flip phone where the screen was always visible and flip top was just the speaker (gold/silver color). It's probably still at my mom's house in my old rom lol. Sweetness.

Sent from my VS980 4G using xda app-developers app


----------



## DennisDD78 (Jan 5, 2014)

LG B1300 

Sent from my C6903 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Limpzon (Jan 5, 2014)

I believe it was either one of the first Sony Ericsson or Nokia 3310, cannor recall for sure :fingers-crossed:


----------



## teonagode (Jan 5, 2014)

Sagem My X-5 way back in 2004

Sent from my HTC One X using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Dio_ (Jan 6, 2014)

Samsung x497

Sent from my GT-I9505G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gopars (Jan 6, 2014)

13 years ago i'm realy proud using Nokia 3210  for my first phone 

i9300 64Gb , Ipad 2 3G+wifi 64Gb
Retired phone : i9000 , i9100 - N7000 , N7100 - P1000 , P6800 - Xperia Arc S , Xperia M - LG P990 - Iphone 4, 4s - Oppo Mirror R819


----------



## ashuaria (Jan 6, 2014)

*Hmm...*

My first android phone was Motorola Motoroi.
Had nice design... and good quality....but...256MB memory was the mistake...the others was great.


----------



## gian.g (Jan 6, 2014)

Motorola microtac vip....beautifull!!!


----------



## robrobbbbb (Jan 6, 2014)

Ericcson T28!


----------



## mrzottel (Jan 6, 2014)

Motorola StarTAC (got it about 1998 from my first provider as a free phone)


----------



## Steviebee1978 (Jan 10, 2014)

Ericsson T66 looked like a key fob great little phone standby time was wicked lol


----------



## BadWolff23 (Jan 10, 2014)

Back when i was a kid, k got the audiovox gsm609. When lil phones used to be cool...then the color screen came out and i got an alcarel brick but i lost it...so all i wanred was a motorola with color screen...when i finally got it. Fm radio phones came out...and all i wanted was one of those,  never got one but after like 3 years then i got an alcatel qwerty thing which i hated until i got the nokia C3 best phone ever, but i was robbed so i bought galaxy mini, after thst i bought an xperia Neo which i had to sell and now i'm stuck with a stuoid galaxy music, good sound awful hsrdware.


----------



## promohammad (Jan 10, 2014)

Old small nokia phone. Maybe nokia n1650


----------



## kevoriole (Jan 11, 2014)

I had a Motorola Microtac! I thought it was future shock! Then I got a Motorola Startac with a clip on organizer. I thought it was awesome but wanted a color screen. So now sgs4 shreddin'  with Wicked ROM. What's next? A microchip in my brain? That's going to far! I turn my cell off and paint just to feel human! LMFAO

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## azureskies (Jan 11, 2014)

It was a Samsung SGH-F266. Just a run of the mill slider.


----------



## nicknitewolf (Jan 11, 2014)

1st: Nokia 5800 Xpress Music [Quite Good Phone If You Like Durability] (Still Working)
2nd: iPhone 4 [Lags Like Hell] (Screen Broken)
Now: Samsung Galaxy Ace II


----------



## pt6615 (Jan 11, 2014)

Ericsson a2618s

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6033X using xda app-developers app


----------



## blackenv (Jan 11, 2014)

my first is a siemens a55 very old and cheap phone
now  I have xperia sp and maybe xperia z1 or z1 compact for next


----------



## Phoneguy589 (Jan 11, 2014)

First expensive phone was the Motorola StarTac. Still have it somewhere in my house.

Sent from my SGH-I337 using XDA Premium HD app


----------



## bltzem (Jan 11, 2014)

Nokia 3315

One of the best phones ive had, i wish Nokia had made phones suitable for android as i would have stayed loyal to them.


----------



## Asif Wani (Jan 12, 2014)

*nokia*

nokia 5130


----------



## assassinst (Jan 12, 2014)

nokia 6120c, i still using it right now for 5 years beside my android's phone


----------



## haroldchim (Jan 12, 2014)

Nokia 3310 !!!:laugh:


----------



## nevernap (Jan 12, 2014)

*32598459*

^^ Haha... Same here. Big fat phone. Got a 1100 after that.


----------



## nickoUSA (Jan 12, 2014)

My first phone was Motorola c115, goddamned solid piece of crap

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Lukajandric (Jan 12, 2014)

*Ericsson T39*

Epicly slim phone!


----------



## zr0sgnl (Jan 12, 2014)

Nokia 5110

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fousekis21 (Jan 12, 2014)

a very old nokia, i dont know the model, that had a longgggg antenna..


----------



## Scyphe (Jan 12, 2014)

My first was some Philips or Panasonic before I got an Ericsson GH-688.


----------



## X0LARIUM (Jan 13, 2014)

Motorola Droid Razr!


----------



## jime1 (Jan 13, 2014)

My First  cell phone = NOKIA 3110c

changed its housing about like 5 times or so..
replaced display once..
never had an issue with its battery though :laugh::good:
now whats left of that phone is its motherboard with the pieces of its own broken housing above it!!
It was a hellof a phone


----------



## kakera (Jan 13, 2014)

nokia c1 :laugh:


----------



## akashtaker001 (Jan 13, 2014)

Samsung N620


----------



## Spiritax (Jan 13, 2014)

my first was a Coca-Cola Sagem.
Then a Nokia 3310


----------



## JJKPL (Jan 13, 2014)

Lg c3300. :d


----------



## NIKEstickER (Jan 13, 2014)

Was called the Sony Ericsson 580i I think and was a vertical slide with led lights on the side.. Was pretty sick

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## cc_rock (Jan 13, 2014)

Well.. this is funny.. 
I'm not so young so my phone's story begins in the late 1999...

- Panasonic GD-30
- Nokia 3210
- Nokia 2100
- Nokia 6680 (first to be considered "smart" phone?  )
- Nokia 6120 "classic"
- Nokia N97 (great disappointment!! last Nokia)
- iPhone 3GS 32 Gb
- IPhone 4 32 Gb
- Galaxy S2 i9100 (first Android, only 1 year ago!)
- Galaxy S4 i9505 (very recent purchase..)

that's all but it was funny to remember them all..


----------



## Tilgare (Jan 14, 2014)

I believe my first was the Nokia 3587i.  I had that for a few years and went through a few Motorola E815's and MOTOROKR's.  Finally got a real phone when I got my HTC Incredible in 2011.  I'm a bit ashamed it took so long, but that's how things go I guess!


----------



## newtonkaty (Jan 14, 2014)

My first android phone is LG Go Pro. Used to have iPhone before.


----------



## jime1 (Jan 14, 2014)

Guys... Just the FIRST phone.. Means the only 1.. Not your phone list please:what:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## WaveII_Jil (Jan 14, 2014)

*Samsung Wave II S8530*



jime1 said:


> Guys... Just the FIRST phone.. Means the only 1.. Not your phone list please:what:
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Samsung Wave II S8530


----------



## anybuy.vn (Jan 14, 2014)

First phone my own is Nokia 6030

Sent from my Lenovo P780_ROW using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## AnIv96 (Jan 14, 2014)

It was GTRAN GCP-5000...


----------



## narkyz (Jan 14, 2014)

My first phone was a Nokia 5110 then I switched to 3310.

When I see our phone now... I couldn't even imagine that power in our pocket !


----------



## KnifeHead (Jan 14, 2014)

Sony Ericsson T610  Still have it, but already broken


----------



## Migou67 (Jan 14, 2014)

A  Nokia 6110


----------



## JELLYWAX (Jan 14, 2014)

Old cobalt blue LG slide phone. Was pretty good to me until I smashed it into the ground lol


----------



## evil_arri (Jan 15, 2014)

Nokia 5110


----------



## UrbanDrawer (Jan 15, 2014)

It was one of those everyday Nokia phones. Can't remember the name...


----------



## uchihakurtz (Jan 15, 2014)

Siemens A55, looking at the picture made me remember when colour displayed phone was the hype. Good old days. 

Sent from my blazing fast Nexus 4


----------



## Caust2056 (Jan 16, 2014)

*First one*

My first mobile phone was the first model of Alcatel.

It was huge like a telephone box.


----------



## DeBuggz (Jan 16, 2014)

A Samsung Alias. I could flip it like a normal phone, or into a QWERTY board phone. That thing was so cool...


----------



## gematsu (Jan 16, 2014)

*first smart*

my was a defy


----------



## MHTSOS (Jan 17, 2014)

My first was an Ericsson GH888. Solid piece of hardware. 

Στάλθηκε από το Desire HD μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## ocarinaz64 (Jan 17, 2014)

I don't remember what my _first_ phone was, but I believe it was some kind of Tracfone.  Since then I have had a LG Remarq LN240, an HTC ONE V, and my current phone is an HTC EVO 4G LTE.


----------



## alray (Jan 17, 2014)

first was a Motorola C330
then a motorola razr v3i in 2005 used for almost 8 years and still in perfect working condition (my backup phone lol)
then a Htc one X endeavoru that died 14 months old 
now with a Htc One M7


----------



## Redevill (Jan 18, 2014)

my first phone is nokia 3310)


----------



## mithun23 (Jan 18, 2014)

Motorola Atrix 2

Sent from my MB865 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Driftking007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Viewsonic V350. The first dual sim Android device here in Europe


----------



## Focus59 (Jan 26, 2014)

Alcatel One touch easy db


----------



## masterocv (Jan 26, 2014)

My first phone Siemens S35
then
Siemens S45, S65
Sony Ericsson K700, T700 
HTS Desire HD, Sensation


----------



## cyberidd (Jan 27, 2014)

My first phone was a Samsung sph-m510 that I used for almost 4 years before upgrading to the very exciting sph-m610. It was thinner, but not actually much of an improvement, except that it had one awesome feature: the camera physically flipped to face either forward or backwards. 

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## bennlucky7 (Jan 27, 2014)

My first phone is Sony Ericsson T29 haha.. I still keep it now 

Sent from my Xperia Z1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jon.lundstrm (Jan 28, 2014)

A very old Motorola model that even had an external antenna!


----------



## alegend1979 (Jan 28, 2014)

My first one was Nokia 3210....decent phone and battery last  up to7days

Gesendet von meinem BN NookHD+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## Patland (Jan 28, 2014)

It was a Samsung. But I don't remember its name. Now I have a Wiko Cink Five.


----------



## |>/\nte (Jan 28, 2014)

A motorola e398.


----------



## lovekidd (Jan 28, 2014)

Mine was Nokia 3100


----------



## jhelp (Jan 29, 2014)

Hello
First cellular phone I worked with : Nokia 9100. In J2ME at this time, Android didn't exists
First smart phone I worked with : Android One (Not sure about the exact name), first Android phone, rectangular, heavy in Android 1.0 
JHelp


----------



## CrackRTA (Jan 29, 2014)

nokia 3210, now galaxy s plus


----------



## fllaim (Jan 29, 2014)

My first phone was a Samsung C55. That thing had java support and I remember installing some game on it


----------



## kakurri (Jan 30, 2014)

my first mobile was a nokia 5120 i,,,,, very strong and durable,, sorry for my bad English


----------



## iZLeeP (Jan 30, 2014)

first mobile phone - Nokia 5110. first android phone - Lenovo P700


----------



## akirici (Jan 30, 2014)

sony ericsson a1018
REAL BRICK!


----------



## ydn (Jan 30, 2014)

nokia 5310 :laugh:


----------



## aminafique (Jan 30, 2014)

Mine was nokia 3220. Years ago. Haha

Sent from my GT-I9100G using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## phi7ip (Jan 30, 2014)

nokia 3310 xD and 10 years later it still works ahahhaha :highfive:


----------



## Presbuteros (Jan 30, 2014)

A tri-mode phone I bought under contract from Verizon back in 2000... It was a no-flip crap phone I took back days later... Don't even remember the brand...


----------



## olivi25 (Feb 3, 2014)

the first nokia 3310


----------



## rwSN1PER (Feb 3, 2014)

My first phone was an LG Chocolate. Now I have a Galaxy S4.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Makiavell (Feb 3, 2014)

My first pone was an siemens A65. Very very old! lolz  Now I own a Sony Ericsson Xperia Arc S


----------



## Welld1s (Feb 3, 2014)

Old Ericsson phone... Don't even remember the model


----------



## jakuburban (Feb 4, 2014)

Se k600i

Sent from d605


----------



## smartpr1v4t3 (Feb 4, 2014)

My first phone before 14 years was an alcatel. 

Cant find the correct image but nearly this:


----------



## jime1 (Feb 4, 2014)

RyperX said:


> My first phone before 14 years was an alcatel.
> 
> Cant find the correct image but nearly this:

Click to collapse



Wow.. Classic phone. From  the stone age of mobile phones evolution :thumbup:

Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app


----------



## smartpr1v4t3 (Feb 4, 2014)

jime1 said:


> Wow.. Classic phone. From  the stone age of mobile phones evolution :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my Explorer A310e using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



But this is a newer generation  my first was only 1 line display :victory:

I asked everyday my parents for a handy and finally in 6 grade i got one.
It was really only a telephon, no sms or what else^^ 

My friends already got a Nokia 3310 and i had the old alcatel. Wasnt so cool with this phone at the end xD


----------



## flightwatch (Feb 4, 2014)

A bag phone.  It was hot stuff back in the day.


----------



## SpikaDevTeam (Feb 5, 2014)

*NEXUS ONE!*

Nexus One!

The best phone which included a trackball, except for the power button.


----------



## jime1 (Feb 5, 2014)

SpikaDevTeam said:


> Nexus One!
> 
> The best phone which included a trackball, except for the power button.

Click to collapse



You mean the Htc ?


----------



## muzzunna (Feb 5, 2014)

i don't remember


----------



## Flow-Chi (Feb 5, 2014)

My first smartphone was the HTC Desire, which was basically quite nice.. till it decided that the hardware keys should react randomly.
Can't really remember my first "normal" cellphone though


----------



## s8freak (Feb 5, 2014)

14 years ago I believe it was Qualcomm piece of crap from Sprint.  Then a really cool little flip phone from Sprint.  Then a 5165 Nokia AT&T and MANY  others after like Nokia 8260 which I still have 3310 3390 v60 v550 and then various sliders and finally touch screens til my first Android the HTC Aria oh and one iPhone which I promptly took back YUCK

"All we know is...He's called the Stig!"
Sent from my AT&T S4


----------



## athulele (Feb 5, 2014)

Sony Ericsson K790i. Great phone. Still have it thought it's trackpad is broken.

Sent from my One X


----------



## androidprincess (Feb 6, 2014)

*Motorola mini..?*

I don't remember the exact model, but it was very very small..and actually i used iphone for a long time.:laugh:


----------



## eowfjfk (Feb 6, 2014)

My first phone was the Motorola KRZR. And my first smartphone was a galaxy1.


----------



## chaz3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Siemens C60


----------



## Laserman49 (Feb 6, 2014)

My first phone was Motorola too, but I don't remember the type of phone that was. I only remeber that it had an antenna.


----------



## rms13515 (Feb 6, 2014)

I had the Motorola a630. Thought I was badass with a slider phone that had a qwerty keyboard. Crappy phone, switch to the Sony Ericson phones after that.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Ace3dfx (Feb 6, 2014)

The very first one was the first Sony Ericsson T610 or something similar to the 610.


----------



## kibermaster (Feb 7, 2014)

My first phone was Ericsson A3618. It has cute blue backlight.


----------



## mojohorlick (Feb 7, 2014)

kibermaster said:


> My first phone was Ericsson A3618. It has cute blue backlight.

Click to collapse



i had the same phone too!


----------



## Geratius (Feb 7, 2014)

My first phone was Nokia 3100. First phone with highlighted keyboard (at least in Poland). And I have been robbed 2 weeks after buying it


----------



## tincbtrar (Feb 7, 2014)

Great thread! 

My first phone was a Nokia 5110. During my high school years of course. 

Only reason I had one? Well...my friend worked for a cell phone shop and needed a sale that day. 

I worked 30+ hours a week in high school so I had the money. The bills every month were a lot though so I eventually cancelled service. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## riel88 (Feb 7, 2014)

a nokia sagem phone, build like a brick. could use it for self defence purposes !


----------



## activeservo (Feb 11, 2014)

so far its the S4 with GPE 4.4.2 rom


----------



## twine1999 (Feb 11, 2014)

It was a B.T  (British Telecom) . That was in 1995-6

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mr doi (Feb 11, 2014)

luis86dr said:


> Thought it would be ammusing to know how far we've all come along to get to this lovely os we call android today.
> 
> Post your first phone you ever owned. Hell post em all for all I care. Let the ammusement begin!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My first device was PDA O2 , Nokia 7610 , SamSung E800 & D500 , Vodafone Sharp, Nokia N-Gate , blackberry 8707 2005-2006 year


----------



## Tenterhook (Feb 11, 2014)

*The New Nokia Orange is regarded by many as the new flagship of the Orange Network.*



Nokia 5.1,

http://mobiles.users.netlink.co.uk/n51.htm


----------



## nbafan (Feb 11, 2014)

Samsung E330 was my 1st phone.


----------



## Jattro (Feb 11, 2014)

The nokia 3310! I still remember playing snake all day w/o worrying if the battery would die on me. And since I was a kid, it survived all the falls from swings, slides and whatnot.


----------



## DarkGriffin64 (Feb 11, 2014)

A tiny Htc Elf that i would find a pain to operate with both, a small screen and windows 6.1!


----------



## gull_s_777 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nokia 6020


----------



## Spaulding89 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nokia 5110


----------



## mariio85 (Feb 12, 2014)

a very old motorola 8700 that i still own


----------



## noha199 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sony Ericsson Xperia X1


----------



## DavidRedstone (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh gee... I bought one of the first handheld analogue phones back in '94 or '95, when I was finishing high school. Everyone else still had pagers (beepers). All those phones did was talk and text, and the battery would last all week. Sadly I can't remember the brand or model, but it was probably a Motorola, just like most of the pagers. 

My first smartphone was an iPhone 3G... which I quickly ditched for a Samsung Galaxy S1, and then an S2.


----------



## the_geek05 (Feb 13, 2014)

I had Nokia 6303 classic & then Samsung Monte ( the plastic toy )

Sent from my One V using xda app-developers app


----------



## dudumelo (Feb 13, 2014)

Siemens A50!!!!


----------



## fadedout (Feb 13, 2014)

T-Mobile G2 / HTC Desire Z


----------



## RendarK98 (Feb 13, 2014)

*Sony Ericsson*

A Sony Ericsson, but I don't remember which Sony... XD


----------



## stannitje (Feb 13, 2014)

Alcatel 302


----------



## hiiipowers (Feb 14, 2014)

It was a  Virgin mobile flip phone red and white I forgot the actual name ah the old days lol

Sent from my Transformer Pad using xda app-developers app


----------



## npnp90 (Feb 15, 2014)

Nokia 8210 back in 2003 

Galaxy S4 Active, [ROM][4.3.1]Unofficial SlimBean build I9295 by spegelius
Huawei Y300 CM10.2 (my android mp3 player) =]


----------



## android yoyash (Feb 16, 2014)

Sony Ericsson w200i

Sent from my Xperia Live with Walkman using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## busote (Feb 16, 2014)

alcatel one touch


----------



## _maninder_ (Feb 16, 2014)

*First Phone*

Nokia 3310 (Indestructible) but was washed off in washing machine  then after my first android phone which remains for two years with me is LG Optimus Link :angel:


----------



## poohateq (Feb 16, 2014)

siemens c60


----------



## gremly (Feb 16, 2014)

Nokia Energy


----------



## Speedtrix (Feb 16, 2014)

*Haha*

Well the first phone I've had was definetly not a smart phone it was a T-mobile Zest II with a really bad 1'8 inch screen and my second was a samsung galaxy S1 and then ive brought a samsung galaxy gio and now my current one is a samsung galaxy ace 2 wich i wanna replace soon


----------



## echevierra (Feb 16, 2014)

i've never often to use mobile phone ... cause it's just makes my life harder ... but when technology advance, i use it often now
btw my first phone was nokia .... forgot


----------



## techstudio (Feb 17, 2014)

LG VX3200


----------



## k660 (Feb 17, 2014)

my first phone will be ericson 768... 
18year ago..


----------



## justmpm (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry, but I closed this thread because it isn't generating that much discussion and I am not sure if there is a point to an uncurated list of people's device history.


----------

